# GB News: a thread so you never have to watch it



## 19force8 (Apr 24, 2021)

We all know it's going to be shite, but I didn't realise quite how shite until I saw this press release:

I had to do a search for Hussein Kesvani because at first glance I thought it must be a spoof


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 24, 2021)

Pretty sure that is a spoof. He owns a pub called the Pie and Nonce does he?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 24, 2021)

Yep, got to be a spoof, the whole idea of such a daytime show is nonsense, together with the pub name gives it away, as does a google search for 'Hussein Kesvani joins GB News' not returning any results.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 24, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Pretty sure that is a spoof. He owns a pub called the Pie and Nonce does he?


Good name for a pub though that. It's on my list now, along with "The Incel Arms*" and "Crown and Pronouns".

* strong right arms obv


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 24, 2021)

Obvious spoof is obvious. "Reflecting on his experiences as a male who could be divorced at some point"?


----------



## JTG (Apr 24, 2021)

HK does this sort of thing on twitter all the time


----------



## Favelado (Apr 24, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Pretty sure that is a spoof. He owns a pub called the Pie and Nonce does he?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 24, 2021)

19force8 said:


> I had to do a search for Hussein Kesvani because at first glance I thought it must be a spoof





Brainaddict said:


> Pretty sure that is a spoof. He owns a pub called the Pie and Nonce does he?



to be honest it was only when i got to the pub name that i started to wonder - it's getting harder to tell what's parody now...


----------



## stavros (Apr 24, 2021)

Here's a still shot from early rehearsals.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 24, 2021)

Yeah, I only discovered the Pie and Nonce account the other day because someone posted it in response to that painful Rayner beer garden pic:


			https://twitter.com/pieandnoncepub
		


Most of it wasn't that inspired, but this made me laugh stupidly hard, for some reason:


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 24, 2021)

I keep getting it confused with the forthcoming News UK TV. Which is the more right-wing one?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 27, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> I keep getting it confused with the forthcoming News UK TV. Which is the more right-wing one?



Looks like it's not gonna happen. At least not in the same way.









						Rupert Murdoch scales back plan for News UK TV channel
					

News UK chief Rebekah Brooks says focus will be to reach audiences via shows on streaming platforms




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ska invita (Apr 27, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Looks like it's not gonna happen. At least not in the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a shame...Id rather it had launched then crashed and burned.


----------



## stavros (Apr 27, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Looks like it's not gonna happen. At least not in the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The feedback from people's voicemails must've been negative.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 27, 2021)

ska invita said:


> what a shame...Id rather it had launched then crashed and burned.


On the downside more rightwing viral content far more dangerous and effective.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 29, 2021)

Channel 236


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 29, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Channel 236



On what system - freeview, sky, virgin, or whatever?

It's not showing up on Freesat yet, I bet they are after channel 204, which is spare between Al Jazeera on 203 & France24 on 205


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 29, 2021)

I think Freeview as all the news channels are 23...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 29, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> I think Freeview as all the news channels are 23...



Yep, it's Freeview/Youview.



> ‘Our test signal has just gone live on Freeview and YouView channel 236. If you can’t see it, you may need to retune your TV.’











						GB News coming soon as Andrew Neil’s TV channel shares launch update
					

GB News is getting ready for its launch.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 27, 2021)

They are now running 'GB News coming soon' graphics on Freesat channel 216, I bet they are a bit pissed off with being added at the end of all news channels, and not on the empty 204 channel number.

They have also announced that they officially launch at 8pm on Sunday 13 June with a special programme entitled ‘Welcome to GB News.’


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2021)

There are plenty of people waiting to list all their advertisers and start attacking them on-line. Not that it stops the Daily Wail or the Scum getting revenue.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2021)

There are plenty of people waiting to list all their advertisers and start attacking them on-line. Not that it stops the Daily Wail or the Scum getting revenue.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 27, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They are now running 'GB News coming soon' graphics on Freesat channel 216, I bet they are a bit pissed off with being added at the end of all news channels, and not on the empty 204 channel number.
> 
> They have also announced that they officially launch at 8pm on Sunday 13 June with a special programme entitled ‘Welcome to GB News.’



I'll have another look when I get home but when I tuned into it it suggested it's an IP delivered 'data channel' - i.e. not a regularly transmitted channel like bbc/sky and you'd need wifi or internet enabled TV to get access to it via the Freeview EPG.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 27, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'll have another look when I get home but when I tuned into it it suggested it's an IP delivered 'data channel' - i.e. not a regularly transmitted channel like bbc/sky and you'd need wifi or internet enabled TV to get access to it via the Freeview EPG.



I'll be surprised if that's the case, as it's being promoted as being on both 'Freeview' and 'YouView', which is the hybrid version that offers Freeview channels & programming via the internet. 

It's certainly transmitting from a satellite for Freesat and Sky, plus Virgin will take that feed for their cable network. 

Full list of channels to avoid - Freeview 236, YouView 236, Freesat 216, Sky 515, Virgin Media 626


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 27, 2021)

They now have a couple of trailers running, breaking-up the graphics every so often, with various reporters & presenters saying a few words.


----------



## elbows (May 27, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They are now running 'GB News coming soon' graphics on Freesat channel 216, I bet they are a bit pissed off with being added at the end of all news channels, and not on the empty 204 channel number.
> 
> They have also announced that they officially launch at 8pm on Sunday 13 June with a special programme entitled ‘Welcome to GB News.’



Maybe by then it will be replaced with a special programme 'welcome to the third wave of trying to deny lockdown is necessary'.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 8, 2021)

They are advertising their launch this Sunday on Greatest Hits Radio, so I assume they doing so on other stations too.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They are advertising their launch this Sunday on Greatest Hits Radio, so I assume they doing so on other stations too.


Whoopee.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They are advertising their launch this Sunday on Greatest Hits Radio, so I assume they doing so on other stations too.



The only launch they're in need of is one involving missiles


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> The only launch they're in need of is one involving missiles


Or one that can be scuttled sending them to a watery grave


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Or one that can be scuttled sending them to a watery grave


Grave Britain News


----------



## Doodler (Jun 9, 2021)

Have just seen the promo video on the GB News website - thought it was a trailer for 'New Tricks'. Will be sure to watch the channel as I like seeing ads for commemorative coins.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2021)

GB News appears not to be available in my area. Wondering if this means a premium if I put a a spare room on Airbnb.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 11, 2021)

They are now planning to launch nationwide on DAB radio.



> GB News is planning to launch on Digital One in July just weeks after the television service of the same name starts broadcasting.
> 
> The national station will be available across the UK and final negations are currently taking place with Arqiva to secure a slot.
> 
> The output will be a full audio simulcast with the television station, meaning no special programmes or content will be made for the radio channel.





> He added: “It’s a considerable challenge to expand into radio so quickly but this opportunity is too great to miss.
> 
> “It means we can serve more people by giving them the choice to tune in to us anywhere, any time.”
> 
> Mr Frangopoulos said it was rare for spectrum capacity to become available on the D1 national radio multiplex. “It was a highly competitive selection process so we’re really delighted,” he said.











						GB News Radio to launch on Digital One nationwide
					

GB News Radio is planning to launch on Digital One in July.




					radiotoday.co.uk


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 12, 2021)

It's all getting too exciting now.









						How GB News is bringing US-style opinionated TV news to the UK
					

New channel is keen to reject comparisons with Fox News despite positioning itself as ‘anti-woke’




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Right now, one of the main concerns among GB News staff is whether the channel will make it to air. Its rapidly built studio in Paddington Basin in London is using new technology and many of the staff are relatively inexperienced. The channel’s £25m-a-year budget is low by the standards of rolling news. Neil, who is used to working with a BBC studio crew, is said by sources at GB News to have been particularly stressed during “shambolic” rehearsals and has expressed fears that his programme could be plagued by technical issues.



I do know at least one person (a colleague) who sounds like he's planning on watching.


----------



## pesh (Jun 12, 2021)

Gammon Broadcasting Network


----------



## Santino (Jun 13, 2021)

My inclination with this is to ignore it, block them on social media, don't retweet their manufactured outrage, don't discuss them on Urban, and if anyone in real life mentions it just stare at them blankly like they've tried to discuss an obscure piece of Thai cinema.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 13, 2021)

Great Ballbags Network.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 13, 2021)

Santino said:


> My inclination with this is to ignore it, block them on social media, don't retweet their manufactured outrage, don't discuss them on Urban, and if anyone in real life mentions it just stare at them blankly like they've tried to discuss an obscure piece of Thai cinema.



This.


----------



## tim (Jun 13, 2021)

Brillovision are going to sue the BBC for trying to shut them out. Sadly, I was shut out from discovering more by the Telegraph paywall.

BBC accused of attempting to shut out GB News at 11th-hour


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 13, 2021)

The last jamon sat alone in the room, there was a knock on the door.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 13, 2021)

Crank Lot's Half Hour

Honestly, what a line up. Not a clue among them. Yet they'll spend the entire evening whining about _freedom. _


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 13, 2021)

What the fuck is going on here?? 



E2A: oh, wait, it's not the news desk, it's their kitchen    

Still think just having a tea set in one bit and then leaving the others empty is odd, so I'm not totally climbing down from this


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2021)

I've been watching Dan Wooton droning on about #woke , covid conspiracies & cancel culture #ffs


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 13, 2021)

Santino said:


> My inclination with this is to ignore it, block them on social media, don't retweet their manufactured outrage, don't discuss them on Urban, and if anyone in real life mentions it just stare at them blankly like they've tried to discuss an obscure piece of Thai cinema.


Received an email today with exact same advice.


----------



## Santino (Jun 13, 2021)

Santino said:


> My inclination with this is to ignore it, block them on social media, don't retweet their manufactured outrage, don't discuss them on Urban, and if anyone in real life mentions it just stare at them blankly like they've tried to discuss an obscure piece of Thai cinema.



*taps sign*


----------



## Raheem (Jun 14, 2021)

Watching a repeat of the launch show. Looks extremely cheap. A long rambling monologue from Brillopad to a standard definition camera, audio out-of-synch. Now introducing their star talent, starting with that one off the Apprentice who's not Katie Hopkins. Unbelievably dull. Really doubt this is going to turn into a phenomenon.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 14, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Watching a repeat of the launch show. Looks extremely cheap. A long rambling monologue from Brillopad to a standard definition camera, audio out-of-synch. Now introducing their star talent, starting with that one off the Apprentice who's not Katie Hopkins. Unbelievably dull. Really doubt this is going to turn into a phenomenon.


Thank you for watching.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 14, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Received an email today with exact same advice.
> View attachment 273383


So the normal BBC isn't biaised?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 14, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Received an email today with exact same advice.
> View attachment 273383



Biased news already is normalised.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 14, 2021)

Apparently the audio was out of sync for the launch program across all platforms and it looked blurry.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 14, 2021)

The Guardian is not keen.









						GB News review – Andrew Neil’s alternative BBC? Utterly deadly stuff
					

The ‘anti-woke’ news channel had Andrew Neil and Alan Sugar, but no Piers Morgan – and the opening night felt like the furthest thing from appointment TV imaginable. I give it a year




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 14, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The Guardian is not keen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shocked.

It’s also absolutely irrelevant what the other news outlets think of it


----------



## kenny g (Jun 14, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The Guardian is not keen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Thanks for sharing. Reading that review does remind one of the desperate need for a quality, fun, news alternative both in "print" and broadcast.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 14, 2021)

Fuzzy, poor syncing and looking like it was produced in a bedroom by a teenager on YouTube apart the thing that stuck me most was how dated the content appeared. Day one seemed to have been various individuals popping up to grind the specific axe that they’ve been grinding across the media for ages. Rather than a news channel it seemed to be a run through of complaints of the last period. It was also aggressively polemical rather than an attempt to give the impression that it would delve into a subject.

As such it felt like a weird historical account of what’s happened rather than news based or of now.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 14, 2021)

Shit on the lot of them. Still amazed at how much publicity and hype they've garnered.


----------



## not a trot (Jun 14, 2021)

Does it do a decent weather forecast ?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 14, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Does it do a decent weather forecast ?



Looked like the ITV weather broadcast over YouTube


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 14, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Does it do a decent weather forecast ?



For the 1950s, yes.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

Well, I've dipped in, and I think it's absolutely brilliant. 

Brilliantly shit, an absolute fucking shambles, fucking hell I thought Taunton TV* was amateurish back in the days, but compared to this lot they were a shinning beacon of professionalism! 

* Taunton TV was part of the original 'channel 6 experimental local TV plan' back in the late 90's and staggered on for a couple of years, which is probably longer than GB News will manage.

Forgetting Andrew Neil being out of sync last night, the breakfast show is totally embarrassing, three presenters constantly talking over each other, occasionally bringing a fourth to their breakfast bar for no apparent reason, and who has a much lower sound level. The 3 or 4 of them basically just waffle, there's no substance to it at all, and nothing you could describe as being news as such.

Not even getting sound levels right in the studio didn't bode well for when they went live to some of their regional reporters, which you simply couldn't hear without turning up the volume, before having to turn it down again when someone in the studio spoke. Surely, they could get it right with pre-recorded inserts? Nope! Even a pre-recorded interview with Priti Patel had similar low sound levels. 

As well as the sound levels being all over the place, and often with added echo for some reason, the picture quality is dreadful too.

For a channel that has been in planning for about a year, recruiting since the end of 2020, and originally due to launch in March, it's amazing they stumbled on air in such a technically inept manner.

Sure they may iron out the technical side of things, but that's only a small part of their problems, the breakfast show hosts are so amateurish, and they simply don't work together, they have little material to work with, they don't even have a proper news bulletin to kick off the hour, which at least would give them something to reference, it's mainly just inane waffle, which for some reason seems to make them laugh, I can only assume as a result of nervous embarrassment. They have had a couple of live guests on, but there was little effort in actually interviewing them as such.

Even the set is shit, it's so dark and gloomy, I was expecting some sort of modern funky back-drop, bright & colourful, using red, white & blue - yet we got what looks like corrugated iron painted black, with a blue light appearing in a gap between the sheets of corrugated iron. WTF?

It is basically shit on so many levels.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 14, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> What the fuck is going on here??
> 
> View attachment 273381
> 
> ...


It really is the Big Brother house. Literally


----------



## Doodler (Jun 14, 2021)

Watching Brazier & Muroki. Pretty boring, they've dredged up the boss of Punch Taverns for interview - bet they were hoping for Tim Martin instead. Ads for Direct Bullion.


----------



## killer b (Jun 14, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Fuzzy, poor syncing and looking like it was produced in a bedroom by a teenager on YouTube apart the thing that stuck me most was how dated the content appeared. Day one seemed to have been various individuals popping up to grind the specific axe that they’ve been grinding across the media for ages. Rather than a news channel it seemed to be a run through of complaints of the last period. It was also aggressively polemical rather than an attempt to give the impression that it would delve into a subject.
> 
> As such it felt like a weird historical account of what’s happened rather than news based or of now.


If there's one thing youtube has taught us, it's that aggrieved pub bore polemics can do serious numbers. I expect this format will do very well, once they've ironed out the technical issues.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 14, 2021)

I wonder how they'll cope with a massive terrorist outrage or a plane crash on the M25 or whatever. 

"So Michelle, more problems for British Airways"
"Yes Chris, it was only a few years ago that the company was mired in controversy when a member of cabin crew was asked to cover up their crucifix necklace"


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 14, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Does it do a decent weather forecast ?


Sunny, with occasional migrants. Mostly unfair. Storms in teacups later.

German Bite, Dogger, North Utserra.... are just some of our foreign investors


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 14, 2021)

killer b said:


> If there's one thing youtube has taught us, it's that aggrieved pub bore polemics can do serious numbers. I expect this format will do very well, once they've ironed out the technical issues.


Yeah but only serious numbers among those inclined to watch YT. Like confused angry young blokes who think Carl Benjamin is well informed, or Mark Meacham is a hilarious champion of freespeech. The Gammon types this lot are aiming for won't watch YT other than to upload the odd misinformed Brexit nonsense, whining about the EU


----------



## killer b (Jun 14, 2021)

Yes, I know. They clearly think there's an untapped market to serve.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 14, 2021)

killer b said:


> Yes, I know. They clearly think there's an untapped market to serve.


Perhaps we can get them banned, I mean cancelled, for the inevitable hours of covid denial they will upload. I mean their guests include fucking Alison Pearson and Lord Sumption!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Fuzzy, poor syncing and looking like it was produced in a bedroom by a teenager on YouTube apart the thing that stuck me most was how dated the content appeared. Day one seemed to have been various individuals popping up to grind the specific axe that they’ve been grinding across the media for ages. Rather than a news channel it seemed to be a run through of complaints of the last period. It was also aggressively polemical rather than an attempt to give the impression that it would delve into a subject.
> 
> As such it felt like a weird historical account of what’s happened rather than news based or of now.


It did remind me of an amateur YouTube channel.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 14, 2021)

_shrugs_


----------



## Raheem (Jun 14, 2021)

He's clearly sensing they will be desperate within six weeks.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 14, 2021)

killer b said:


> If there's one thing youtube has taught us, it's that aggrieved pub bore polemics can do serious numbers. I expect this format will do very well, once they've ironed out the technical issues.



Maybe, I accept that I’m from a generation where it just looks so shit that I wouldn’t bother watching.

But, it seems to me, that the main role of GB news is to act as a story/narrative creator for social media/print media rather than something they expect serious viewing figures for.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 14, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Fuzzy, poor syncing and looking like it was produced in a bedroom by a teenager on YouTube apart the thing that stuck me most was how dated the content appeared. Day one seemed to have been various individuals popping up to grind the specific axe that they’ve been grinding across the media for ages. Rather than a news channel it seemed to be a run through of complaints of the last period. It was also aggressively polemical rather than an attempt to give the impression that it would delve into a subject.
> 
> As such it felt like a weird historical account of what’s happened rather than news based or of now.


Psst, I don't think they intend to be an actual news channel...


----------



## tim (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## killer b (Jun 14, 2021)

wow that is terrible.


----------



## killer b (Jun 14, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> But, it seems to me, that the main role of GB news is to act as a story/narrative creator for social media/print media rather than something they expect serious viewing figures for.


this seems like quite an expensive way of doing this


----------



## brogdale (Jun 14, 2021)

I'm assuming the ads will be mainly stair-lifts, equity withdrawal. cruises and incontinence pads?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

tim said:


> Brillovision are going to sue the BBC for trying to shut them out. Sadly, I was shut out from discovering more by the Telegraph paywall.
> 
> BBC accused of attempting to shut out GB News at 11th-hour



Details in this link -









						GB News reports BBC to Ofcom for ‘plot to sabotage opening broadcast’ LIVE on TV
					

GB NEWS has launched an attack on the BBC and other broadcast competitors over an alleged plot to sabotage the launch of the UK's newest network.




					www.express.co.uk
				




Ironic they are claiming the BBC plotted to sabotage the opening broadcast, when they seem to have done a very good job of that themselves, without help from anywhere else.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 14, 2021)

Have just heard it referred to as GBeebies and this is perfect.


----------



## chilango (Jun 14, 2021)

Gonna stick it on whilst I make coffee. My morning work could with the pick me up of caffeine and anger.


----------



## LDC (Jun 14, 2021)

chilango said:


> Gonna stick it on whilst I make coffee. My morning work could with the pick me up of caffeine and anger.



Coffee, anger, and internet access - the holy trinity.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 14, 2021)

Lolz, I just tuned in for a look. The graphics remind me of those fake stations you see in movies. Actually, even worse. It looks like a spoof. It just needs a bit of Partridge in there waffling on about Aston Martins.

Say what you like about Piers Morgan but I can't see him touching this with a bargepole.


----------



## tim (Jun 14, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Watching Brazier & Muroki. Pretty boring, they've dredged up the boss of Punch Taverns for interview - bet they were hoping for Tim Martin instead. Ads for Direct Bullion.


Is it much worse than ordinary daytime TV?


----------



## Petcha (Jun 14, 2021)

tim said:


> Is it much worse than ordinary daytime TV?



It's funnier


----------



## chilango (Jun 14, 2021)

chilango said:


> Gonna stick it on whilst I make coffee. My morning work could with the pick me up of caffeine and anger.


...well they're not on my FreeSat.

Nor do they have a Samsung TV App.

Their YouTube channel doesn't have a livestream.

oh well.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 14, 2021)

chilango said:


> ...well they're not on my FreeSat.
> 
> Nor do they have a Samsung TV App.
> 
> ...







__





						GB News: Home of latest and breaking news for the UK
					

GB News: The home of latest and breaking news for the United Kingdom from GB News. Available LIVE across TV, web, app & radio




					www.gbnews.uk
				




Watch through your fingers


----------



## Philo (Jun 14, 2021)

A TV renaissance !     Could be the new 'Pebble Mill at One' !!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Petcha (Jun 14, 2021)

The font size on the graphics look they've been designed for the more elderly and shortsighted amongst us at least. Very inclusive.


----------



## chilango (Jun 14, 2021)

Petcha said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't seem to have a Channel 216. Skips straight from RT to Film 4.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 14, 2021)

chilango said:


> I don't seem to have a Channel 216. Skips straight from RT to Film 4.


I’m not retuning.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 14, 2021)

chilango said:


> I don't seem to have a Channel 216. Skips straight from RT to Film 4.



You can watch on that website - just scroll down a bit. And turn off your adblocker.


----------



## chilango (Jun 14, 2021)

Petcha said:


> You can watch on that website - just scroll down a bit. And turn off your adblocker.


Nah. Too much effort.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 14, 2021)

Well that was shit. Simon Weston's looking well.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

Just had a peek over on digitalspy, to see what posters thought of the launch, pretty funny TBH.  

Why does this look like it’s coming from a bunker, are we about to be nuked?

It makes Alex Salmond's Alba launch look professional.

Rather fuzzy isn't it. And becoming more out of sync every minute.
About 50 years out of sync!

Why is everything black. Andrew blends into the background with that suit.... It looks as if the channel is in mourning.
Already?

This is a historically poor TV channel launch. After all the hype, it's literally a bloke sat in a shed with a broken microphone broadcasting over dial-up internet.

Looks like Neil is sitting in one of those old public toilets.


I've never seen anything like it, makes that Alan Partridge chat show comedy look professional. 

Think most are just astonished at the shoddy and damn right hilarious production values on show.

I think this channel is going to be a compulsive watch, before it crashes and burns. 'Appointment to view' says Andrew Neil. Yes, but not for the reasons you think.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 14, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Does it do a decent weather forecast ?


----------



## Petcha (Jun 14, 2021)

I just saw the weather forecast. The names of the cities were in Arial bold with a bit of a black drop shadow on them. While some clouds kinda jerked around the screen. It's gold.


----------



## tim (Jun 14, 2021)

chilango said:


> I don't seem to have a Channel 216. Skips straight from RT to Film 4.


If you can't catch him live, this, apparently, is Colin Brazier's finest broadcasting moment


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

chilango said:


> I don't seem to have a Channel 216. Skips straight from RT to Film 4.



There's something wring with your Freesat box, there's loads of channels between RT & Film4.

207 CNN
208 Bloomberg Television
209 NHK World HD
210 CNBC
212 BBC News (SD)
214 Arirang 
215 TRT World
216 Gbeebies
250 SportyStuffTV


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> There's something wring with your Freesat box, there's loads of channels between RT & Film4.
> 
> 207 CNN
> 208 Bloomberg Television
> ...



Should really be below Babestation by the sounds of it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 14, 2021)

tim said:


> If you can't catch him live, this, apparently, is Colin Brazier's finest broadcasting moment


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 14, 2021)

I've seen it described like it's a fake news channel they make for ITV dramas or Doctor Who.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 14, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I've seen it described like it's a fake news channel they make for ITV dramas or Doctor Who.


There's certainly something a bit Dalek about some of the presenters


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2021)

Santino said:


> My inclination with this is to ignore it, block them on social media, don't retweet their manufactured outrage, don't discuss them on Urban, and if anyone in real life mentions it just stare at them blankly like they've tried to discuss an obscure piece of Thai cinema.


i thought you were all about people like apichartpong weerasethakul and similar independent film makers.


----------



## Sue (Jun 14, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> View attachment 273405
> 
> _shrugs_


Endorsed by Galloway!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

I am not going to link to their twitter account, but they have tweeted ratings from last night -

BARB Data 1900-2300
 #1 GBNews 164.4k 1.1 share 
#2 BBC News 133k 0.9 share
#3 Sky News 57k 0.4 share

* Share is total share of all TV viewing in the UK.

That may look shocking at first, but Sunday evenings don't produce big ratings for news channels, and clearly there was some interest in their launch, I doubt they will ever be in that top position again, and I doubt they will ever tweet ratings again.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 14, 2021)

Well, I for one will be tuning in often. It's brilliant. I've never seen anything so shit on TV. Car crash TV has always rated well.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 14, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Well, I for one will be tuning in often. It's brilliant. I've never seen anything so shit on TV. Car crash TV has always rated well.


Doesn't really have the drama for a car crash. It's more like watching someone get the hang of their mobility scooter.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 14, 2021)

As often is the case, I do wonder if those it is aimed at will care enough about these flaws to stop watching. I wouldn't be surprised if they either a) don't care or b) don't see them as flaws, and turn into a dedicated following, propped up by the outrage market.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 14, 2021)

Why don’t they revamp it? I dunno, something like the weather in Norwegian


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 14, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> What the fuck is going on here??
> 
> View attachment 273381
> 
> ...



One cup per shelf instead?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> One cup per shelf instead?



You have the perfect username for this thread.


----------



## Doodler (Jun 14, 2021)

tim said:


> Is it much worse than ordinary daytime TV?



Not as good as the daytime films on Horror where four people try to save the world from meteoric bombardment with the help of some old IBM PCs in a windowless room.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 14, 2021)

Petcha said:


> say what you like about Piers Morgan


I always do


Petcha said:


> but I can't see him touching this with a bargepole.


not now while its billy basic and amateur but if it starts getting the ratings he'll be on that like a fly on shit.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 14, 2021)

Having a lunchtime sample..


----------



## NoXion (Jun 14, 2021)

I'd take a look at it myself, but they're asking me to turn off my ad-blocker. Fuck _that_.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 14, 2021)

On the webstream the video lags the audio by about half a second, making it unwatchable.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 14, 2021)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> not now while its billy basic and amateur but if it starts getting the ratings he'll be on that like a fly on shit.


It's never going to have the money.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 14, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> As often is the case, I do wonder if those it is aimed at will care enough about these flaws to stop watching. I wouldn't be surprised if they either a) don't care or b) don't see them as flaws, and turn into a dedicated following, propped up by the outrage market.


The technical issues are not really the main problem. Being out of synch and occasionally giving the impression that the sound engineer is King Tubby would be neither here nor there if the content wasn't impossibly dull. Maybe they have some show that will turn out to be an ace up their sleeve. But it seems to work on the premise that you can just point a camera at Michelle Dewberry and expect her to say something interesting. Even experienced broadcasters are going to crash and burn based on that model.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

How are they doing at being Great Barrington news, ie spewing awful anti-lockdown stuff in the middle of a bad pandemic?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2021)

elbows said:


> How are they doing at being Great Barrington news, ie spewing awful anti-lockdown stuff in the middle of a bad pandemic?


Don't worry , they are all over that.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

OK i just tuned in to hear them wanking about Freedom Day and spewing hilariously vulgar pro-business propaganda. The sound is in sync but there is a different audio issue, terrible echo as the sound of the presenters bounces around the walls of their 'studio', no doubt looking for somewhere to hide in embarrassment.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

Adverts I have just seen include the government campaign warning EU people they must register by June 30th or lose their rights.

Oh and the open university. Do they do sound engineering courses?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 14, 2021)

It's bit of a crowded market 24hr news and at the moment there's 1 big story and we're bored of it 😫


----------



## Raheem (Jun 14, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> It's bit of a crowded market 24hr news and at the moment there's 1 big story and we're bored of it 😫


Plus GB News is probably the only news channel that needs to operate at a profit.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

Ah now the sound is out of sync again and they forgot to unmute the presenters when they came back from the break.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

Lol they just said 'I must say the reaction to the launch of GB news was 'pretty good', the audience figures 'werent bad'.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 14, 2021)

Still having technical issues, but beyond that just dull as fuck really.  Andrew O'Neil sitting at his desk with his pink face is probably about the funniest bit. (especially with the sound out of sync).


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 14, 2021)

elbows said:


> Adverts I have just seen include the government campaign warning EU people they must register by June 30th or lose their rights.
> 
> Oh and the open university. Do they do sound engineering courses?



Yes, but the lectures are all on at 3 in the morning so you need to keep the volume down.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 14, 2021)

They're rebroadcasting the Andrew Neil monologue yet again, and they haven't even bothered to fix the synching problem.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

And now some casual sexism and patronising gestures when talking about the football. Oh such rapport between the hosts.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 14, 2021)

elbows said:


> How are they doing at being Great Barrington news, ie spewing awful anti-lockdown stuff in the middle of a bad pandemic?



This should summarise that:









						Dan Wootton: Enough of lockdown, give us back our freedom, Boris
					

In years to come we will discover lockdowns have caused far more deaths and devastation than the government has ever admitted




					www.gbnews.uk


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

Its much worse than when satellite TV launched or when breakfast tv programmes spent their infancy in perpetual crisis.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> This should summarise that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers. I have now tuned out, after listening to a presenter going through some very tired and pathetic lines about how much more testing we are doing, so of course there are more cases


----------



## Petcha (Jun 14, 2021)

Why does it have the facebook, twitter and insta logos in the bottom graphic. It's a tv screen. You can't click on them, or am i missing something?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

Why are any of you lot watching it ffs?


----------



## magneze (Jun 14, 2021)

Can't watch it if you have an ad blocker. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Why are any of you lot watching it ffs?


I have a fetish for terrible production values.

I see from their websites written news that even these shitheads are blaming the 'freedom day' delay on the governments shit pandemic borders policy/travel restrictions.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Why are any of you lot watching it ffs?


Só we don’t have to…says só in the title.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2021)

The sound is hilariously fucked up. Distorted, buzzing, echoing with voices all shouting all over each other.  Utter amateur shit.





__





						GB News: Home of latest and breaking news for the UK
					

GB News: The home of latest and breaking news for the United Kingdom from GB News. Available LIVE across TV, web, app & radio




					www.gbnews.uk


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Why are any of you lot watching it ffs?


I do tend to think "you should have direct experience of something to be able to properly assess it", buuuuuuut.... yeah, just don't think I can be bothered playing their game with this one.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2021)

By God it's bad. The news articles randomly jump all over the place. And on that note... #turnsoff


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 14, 2021)

The content doesn't seem as out there as the scaremongers were predicting. Just ten times shitter in the production values than anyone could even imagine


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> I do tend to think "you should have direct experience of something to be able to properly assess it", buuuuuuut.... yeah, just don't think I can be bothered playing their game with this one.


Aye, but also we need to ignore them and deny the oxygen


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, but also we need to ignore them and deny the oxygen


The Liberal's Paradox.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Plus GB News is probably the only news channel that needs to operate at a profit.


They are launching a radio station as well , their typical viewer will lap that up.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, but also we need to ignore them and deny the oxygen



The worst scenario for them would be big viewing numbers in the first few days followed by a massive drop, so the more people that try it out and then never come back the better.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 14, 2021)

OMFG it's properly shite, innit?

Liam & Gloria haven't got a fucking clue...sixth formers could do far better than this; hilarious.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 14, 2021)

marty21 said:


> They are launching a radio station as well , their typical viewer will lap that up.


The sound quality on the TV broadcast suggests they are aiming for those Radio 4 hold-outs who only listen on longwave


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 14, 2021)

I usually don't like blaming sound engineers and other techy bods, but blimey, it's like they're employing work experience kids behind the scenes


----------



## Santino (Jun 14, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> The worst scenario for them would be big viewing numbers in the first few days followed by a massive drop, so the more people that try it out and then never come back the better.


It would be worse for them if no one ever watched them or mentioned them, and they all got scurvy.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I usually don't like blaming sound engineers and other techy bods, but blimey, it's like they're employing work experience kids behind the scenes


Probably got a load of people who used to work in the fishing industry


----------



## existentialist (Jun 14, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I'm assuming the ads will be mainly stair-lifts, equity withdrawal. cruises and incontinence pads?


Assuming they want to be associated with a victim-posturing "everybody hates us, nobody loves us" brand of inarticulate rage at nothing-in-particular...but I guess the GB News audience would at least be the target demographic for such products.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 14, 2021)

Ah fuck.. Priti Patel


Orang Utan said:


> Why are any of you lot watching it ffs?



Curiosity.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 14, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Assuming they want to be associated with a victim-posturing "everybody hates us, nobody loves us" brand of inarticulate rage at nothing-in-particular...but I guess the GB News audience would at least be the target demographic for such products.



No, they're the same big brands as you would expect from a big news channel. I'm not sure they would be too happy about having their adverts cropped into a box about 1/3 the size of the screen with the rest taken up by godawful GB news branding and that stupidly big news ticker galloping past.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> The content doesn't seem as out there as the scaremongers were predicting. Just ten times shitter in the production values than anyone could even imagine


You clearly didn't see the monologue from Dan Wootton at the start of his show last night, and the shit that followed it, that's the one I am focusing on ATM for my first OFCOM complaint.


marty21 said:


> They are launching a radio station as well , their typical viewer will lap that up.


Not as such, it's just going to be a audio simulcast of the TV channel.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2021)

It doesn't seem to have much news on , just comment/rants. And it's mostly foreign owned as far as I can tell , so GBNews doesn't describe it very well.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

Their ad sales house is 'Sky Media', so it's likely packaged-up with several other minor channels, and ad agencies booking on behalf of their clients, probably didn't notice GBN being added to whatever package they normally buy, and/or didn't think about potential fall out from their clients for including GBN in their ad campaigns.

I would like to think that certain advertisers will opt out of including GBN, once they realise they have been sneaked into whatever package they normally take, especially considering what a car crash it is, I mean what brands would want to be associated with that?

This would certainly explain why the Co-op is one of their advertisers.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Their ad sales house is 'Sky Media', so it's likely packaged-up with several other minor channels, and ad agencies booking on behalf of their clients, probably didn't notice GBN being added to whatever package they normally buy, and/or didn't think about potential fall out from their clients for including GBN in their ad campaigns.
> 
> I would like to think that certain advertisers will opt out of including GBN, once they realise they have been sneaked into whatever package they normally take, especially considering what a car crash it is, I mean what brands would want to be associated with that?
> 
> This would certainly explain why the Co-op is one of their advertisers.


That might be one reason to watch the channel - to contact advertisers to say "I can't BELIEVE you are letting your product be associated with this shit!"


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 14, 2021)

It's comedy gold. Sound keeps going off and the ticker tape is jumpy. On the screen in big caps it says ' DATING A NARCISSIST' but they're talking about cladding   someone called Alex has come on with McCoy doing jazz hands  oh the cringe factor is through the echoey roof.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 14, 2021)

They did a full 30 seconds earlier with their narcissistic host talking while the camera was focused on the wrong studio completely.

I think someone is sabotaging this from the inside.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

marty21 said:


> It doesn't seem to have much news on , just comment/rants. And it's mostly foreign owned as far as I can tell , so GBNews doesn't describe it very well.


Andrew Neil already told viewers that they wont do rolling news bulletings, and that the only news they will cover is if it is relevant to the initials GB. So they will be first to tell us when alarming statistics about goat bothering are released, or next time Gyles Brandreth breaks some record for laughing at his own wit. I shouldnt laugh really, I hear the documentary they are putting together about Goves breadcrumb collection is excellent.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 14, 2021)

They all look really depressed.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 14, 2021)

Does GB exclude Northern Ireland? Does it include Inaccessible Island, from where they could do a nice twee feature on the Inaccessible Island rail?


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Have just heard it referred to as GBeebies and this is perfect.


GBeebies is trending on twitter, which admittedly doesnt take much.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 14, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> It's comedy gold. Sound keeps going off and the ticker tape is jumpy. On the screen in big caps it says ' DATING A NARCISSIST' but they're talking about cladding   someone called Alex has come on with McCoy doing jazz hands  oh the cringe factor is through the echoey roof.


To be fair, given quite a few of the twats on there, "dating a narcissist" is probably a highly relevant topic.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

They said they wouldn't be a rolling news channel, but I expected they would at least have a short bulletin at the top of the hour, may be 5-10 minutes, but there's nothing at all. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

brogdale said:


> They all look really depressed.


Shatmosphere, I love a studio with a shitty shatmosphere.

Anybody know what time the gravy bishops do their snort for the day?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 14, 2021)

Why do they all go on about 'Marxists' when none of them has ever stooped to read a single syllable of Marx and they use it as a term of abuse for people such as social democrats and ecosocialists who aren't Marxists at all? Aren't the culture wars frankly a bit of a pathetic joke and farce?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Does GB exclude Northern Ireland? Does it include Inaccessible Island, from where they could do a nice twee feature on the Inaccessible Island rail?



That's another odd thing, they call themselves GB News rather than UK News, yet include NI, they went to their NI reporter during on the breakfast show, not that I could hear a word they were saying.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

Just peeping over at DS again, someone posted this gem -

Amazing scoop from their local reporter in Doncaster earlier:



> I can tell you that when I got here to Doncaster to do some filming, there was a bit of an incident kicking off. And this is the advantage you get working here on the ground and being out and about around the country.
> 
> There were two fire engines and an ambulance by the Marks & Spencer's down the road here, and I managed to find out that I believe two people unfortunately fell down the escalators and have been taken to hospital, so we're hoping they're better soon. But you wouldn't have seen that had we not been out and about today and on the ground, and we'll be doing a lot more of that here on GB News.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 14, 2021)

existentialist said:


> To be fair, given quite a few of the twats on there, "dating a narcissist" is probably a highly relevant topic.


Reporters from other stations are no doubt as we speak being tasked to get comment from Pamela Bordes STAT


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 14, 2021)

brogdale said:


> They all look really depressed.


Simon McCoy looks crest fallen.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 14, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Simon McCoy looks crest fallen.




Silly cunt to take this gig.


----------



## Doodler (Jun 14, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I usually don't like blaming sound engineers and other techy bods, but blimey, it's like they're employing work experience kids behind the scenes



That's probably what they're doing. UK RT was really ropey to begin with for similar reasons. Even if the work's unpaid, baby reptiles will be fighting among themselves for a shot at 'my first job in TV'.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

Grimacing buttocks.

Im afraid I have a long list of GBs where that came from.


----------



## bemused (Jun 14, 2021)

I watched it last night and in the background today. I've always enjoyed Neil's interviews. My take so far is:

Dan Wootton is fucking awful in all ways.
The breakfast show is very very shouty, they seem to be fighting over who will be the next Piers Morgan.
I thought Colin Brazier and Mercy Muroki where quite good.
Liam Halligan is utterly overwhelmed by Gloria De Piero's personality.
The set is terrible, it looks like a PlayStation. Who thought black background and shit lighting was a good idea?
Not watched much more of it. It isn't that bad, although the fact it doesn't have any news bulletins means it appears to rely on people hearing the news elsewhere and then tuning in to see what Dan Wootton thinks about it.

The 'we have opinions' thing becoming annoying quickly because they are so keen to tell you what their opinion is that they repeat it over and over again.

Mercy Muroki is the standout at the moment, but it is sorely lacking anyone approaching Neil's skill level.

I like having the news on background anyway so more the better IMHO.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 14, 2021)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 273451
> 
> Silly cunt to take this gig.


It's sharted underkeks/seeing cliff towards which career is rolling comboface!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 14, 2021)

bemused said:


> .
> 
> The breakfast show is very very shouty, they seem to be fighting over who will be the next Piers Morgan.


I think more people would be onboard if it took a literal swing in this direction, Thunderdomed up a bit 👍


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 14, 2021)

elbows said:


> Andrew Neil already told viewers that they wont do rolling news bulletings, and that the only news they will cover is if it is relevant to the initials GB. So they will be first to tell us when alarming statistics about goat bothering are released, or next time Gyles Brandreth breaks some record for laughing at his own wit. I shouldnt laugh really, I hear the documentary they are putting together about Goves breadcrumb collection is excellent.





cupid_stunt said:


> That's another odd thing, they call themselves GB News rather than UK News, yet include NI, they went to their NI reporter during on the breakfast show, not that I could hear a word they were saying.





cupid_stunt said:


> Just peeping over at DS again, someone posted this gem -
> 
> Amazing scoop from their local reporter in Doncaster earlier:
> 
> ...



Holy fucking shite...


----------



## brogdale (Jun 14, 2021)

Live to Bolton bus interchange (with school kids pissing around in shot). and the anchor asks _How are things up North?   

 _


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Holy fucking shite...


Just wait till they get so desperate that they revamp the morning schedule with their new show 'gloryhole breakfast'.


----------



## bemused (Jun 14, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> I think more people would be onboard if it took a literal swing in this direction, Thunderdomed up a bit 👍


I suspect a few of them will be taken out to the car park in a couple of weeks when the viewing figures come in.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Their ad sales house is 'Sky Media', so it's likely packaged-up with several other minor channels, and ad agencies booking on behalf of their clients, probably didn't notice GBN being added to whatever package they normally buy, and/or didn't think about potential fall out from their clients for including GBN in their ad campaigns.
> 
> I would like to think that certain advertisers will opt out of including GBN, once they realise they have been sneaked into whatever package they normally take, especially considering what a car crash it is, I mean what brands would want to be associated with that?
> 
> This would certainly explain why the Co-op is one of their advertisers.



This has been posted on DS, which sort of supports my thinking above, I so hope it's true. 



> I've just seen my first "How the **** do we get off GB News?" screenshot from a media planner at my old work place. Sky [Media] didn't tell *any* of the advertisers they were going to be on GB News.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2021)

When Fox news started , they managed to recruit a lot of established 'talent' from other broadcasters , I think this 'talent' had difficulty going back to other broadcasters as they were tainted by Fox . It'll be the same for this lot of 'talent'.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

Simon McCoy doesn't look happy, often just sitting there with his arms folded, not a good look.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 14, 2021)

marty21 said:


> When Fox news started , they managed to recruit a lot of established 'talent' from other broadcasters , I think this 'talent' had difficulty going back to other broadcasters as they were tainted by Fox . It'll be the same for this lot of 'talent'.


Possibly just showing my superficial understanding of the situation, but I was always a little surprised someone of Neil's 'pedigree' was tying himself to this.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Possibly just showing my superficial understanding of the situation, but I was always a little surprised someone of Neil's 'pedigree' was tying himself to this.


He must have a nice slice of the pie .


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 14, 2021)

"We're here to speak the truth you never hear," says white middle-aged men who used to own newspapers, report the news on national television, and edit a gossip column.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 14, 2021)

marty21 said:


> He must have a nice slice of the pie .


You have to assume, but who wants a slice of a fundamentally rotten pie?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 14, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> You have to assume, but who wants a slice of a fundamentally rotten pie?



Well the internet is full of people with odd kinks, so who knows what peeps are into


----------



## bemused (Jun 14, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Possibly just showing my superficial understanding of the situation, but I was always a little surprised someone of Neil's 'pedigree' was tying himself to this.


I watched Neil talk about the project on the FT. I get the sense that he believes there is a gap for a MSNBC 'talk about the news don't read it' type service in the UK. I like that sort of TV personally. Some of the lineup he has is pretty lightweight.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 14, 2021)

I watched it for a bit this morning. It looks pretty whack. The set is all dark too. What's that all about?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> You have to assume, but who wants a slice of a fundamentally rotten pie?


Take the money and run


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 14, 2021)

Just tried to watch a bit of it. They spent most of the time apologising for teething troubles while failing to establish any sustained zoom links to their regional contacts who supposedly have the inside knowledge of the real feelings of the person in the street. All this rendered more weird by the out of sync sound and picture. Dull and very likely doomed to obscurity if that 10 mins is representative of their output.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

Graveside Bluster.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 14, 2021)

It would be one thing if the output of the channel was merely amateurish and/or cringe-worthy; that could have been part of its appeal to certain audiences. But from the sounds of it, their technical incompetence is sufficiently non-trivial that it might prevent even that. Wonky production values are one thing, but if it's legitimately bothersome to try following along...

Any clips made it to YouTube yet?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

There are only so many times in a single hour McCoy can apologise for the technical difficulties before it looks ridiculous, and he reached that point in under 30 minutes.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 14, 2021)

Odds on if and when we get a Howard Beale moment?


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 14, 2021)

bemused said:


> Not watched much more of it. It isn't that bad, although the fact it doesn't have any news bulletins means it appears to rely on people hearing the news elsewhere and then tuning in to see what Dan Wootton thinks about it.



What? They don't actually have news bulletins? That's ridiculous!


----------



## Petcha (Jun 14, 2021)

Simon McCoy is priceless. I've walked into jobs that before - on your first day you realise what the fuck have I done.

He can't conceal his contempt for his idiot 'co-host' who is ranting about child porn and the spice girls or something. And has yes, apologised again for the technical issues.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 14, 2021)

I'm not watching this shit all day btw, just tune in for a minute or two now and then. It can't last a week, surely?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 14, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Simon McCoy is priceless. I've walked into jobs that before - on your first day you realise what the fuck have I done.
> 
> He can't conceal his contempt for his idiot 'co-host' who is ranting about child porn and the spice girls or something. And has yes, apologised again for the technical issues.


He actually rolled his eyes before when she spoke   he'll be going home via the offy tonight.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> There are only so many times in a single hour McCoy can apologise for the technical difficulties before it looks ridiculous, and he reached that point in under 30 minutes.


They will have to consider activating plan B - rant that it is being caused by plotters, dig up the phrase 'broken Britain', and then fake an incident involving a Marxist organisation called 'better woke than broke' invading the studio. That last part of the plan is on hold until they work out whether they can get Nicholas Witchell under contract to repeat his 'sit on a protester and put your hand over their mouth' routine.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 14, 2021)

The website stream isn’t even working now. Lol


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

Petcha said:


> He can't conceal his contempt for his idiot 'co-host' who is ranting about child porn and the spice girls or something. And has yes, apologised again for the technical issues.



Ironically with them discussing internet pornography, extended footage of GB News channel has just been uploaded to Pornhub under the heading "Young British News Channel gets fucked!"


----------



## Raheem (Jun 14, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> What? They don't actually have news bulletins? That's ridiculous!


Saves them a lot of money that they've been able to invest. Although probably not back into the channel.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> There are only so many times in a single hour McCoy can apologise for the technical difficulties before it looks ridiculous, and he reached that point in under 30 minutes.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 14, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> He actually rolled his eyes before when she spoke   he'll be going home via the offy tonight.



Yep. She said 'I must sound like a grumpy old woman here'. His eyebrows almost hit the shitty studio celing....

And then said 'I'm sure many people will respond to your rant' or something and moved swiftly on to apologising for the technical issues.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

It’s had much higher viewing figures than both Sky and BBC cos you fucking idiots are watching it. Do summat else you gammon-enabling divwads


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s had much higher viewing figures than both Sky and BBC cos you fucking idiots are watching it. Do summat else you gammon-enabling divwads



You twat, none of us have BARB enabled boxes recording what channels we are watching.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s had much higher viewing figures than both Sky and BBC cos you fucking idiots are watching it. Do summat else you gammon-enabling divwads


I've had the BBC on silent on my laptop all the while. It's like flying to Thailand then paying for some trees to be planted.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

I tuned in again just in time to see McCoy come back from the ad break by saying 'and breathe' and then letting out a sigh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> You twat, none of us have BARB enabled boxes recording what channels we are watching.


How do you know? You’re still giving it publicity and presumably watching the ads though.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> How do you know? You’re still giving it publicity and presumably watching the ads though.


I've just bought some gold bullion cos it's a cracking advert.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 14, 2021)

I can't take my eyes off this. There's no way McCoy is coming back tomorrow after this latest exclusive on fridge-sharing.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I can't take my eyes off this. There's no way McCoy is coming back tomorrow after this latest exclusive on fridge-sharing.


I will miss most of those golden moments because it seems I cant watch it for more than a few minutes at a time without my brain trying to strangle itself, so I keep switching it off.

I did capture the banner during that fridge bit though.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 14, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I can't take my eyes off this. There's no way McCoy is coming back tomorrow after this latest exclusive on fridge-sharing.


If nothing else good comes from GBN then at least we can thank it for enabling you to talk about community fridge sharing.

I have never in my life heard of such a thing


----------



## Petcha (Jun 14, 2021)

elbows said:


> I will miss most of those golden moments because it seems I cant watch it for more than a few minutes at a time without my brain trying to strangle itself, so I keep switching it off.
> 
> I did capture the banner during that fridge bit though.
> 
> View attachment 273470



Who the fuck is his co-host - he's almost physically recoiling from her as she rolls her pen around her talons and smirks at the camera


----------



## NoXion (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> How do you know? You’re still giving it publicity and presumably watching the ads though.



Ignoring shit always makes it go away. That's what I did in school to my bullies, after all. Ignoring them definitely did work and I definitely did NOT end up threatening one of them with a screwdriver in order to make the cunt leave me alone.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> How do you know? You’re still giving it publicity and *presumably watching the ads though.*


How does watching the ads help them?


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Who the fuck is his co-host - he's almost physically recoiling from her as she rolls her pen around her talons and smirks at the camera


If my half-arsed internet searching skills are anything to go by, she was UKIPs head of media for years and a Brexit party MEP.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 14, 2021)

You lot are making this channel sound way more entertaining than I fear it could ever be


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> How do you know? You’re still giving it publicity and presumably watching the ads though.



As I said, a slump in viewing after a good first few days is much worse for them than low figures to start with - it means people tried it and didn’t like it rather than didn’t try it yet.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> How does watching the ads help them?



Maybe he thinks TV ads are like internet ads, which register when you load the page. Kind of like an inverted Boomer.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> You lot are making this channel sound way more entertaining than I fear it could ever be


Just wait till they start filling up their small hours schedule with repeats of Crossroads and Prisoner Cell Block H. That will bring up the overall production quality level of the channel.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jun 14, 2021)

Anyone remember that cable channel launched years ago by Janet Street Porter or someone, which had woeful ratings before it was taken over by Kelvin Mckenzie who tried to save it by screening topless darts? Then it folded anyway.

Sounds like a template for this!


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 14, 2021)

Leighsw2 said:


> Anyone remember that cable channel launched years ago by Janet Street Porter or someone, which had woeful ratings before it was taken over by Kelvin Mckenzie who tried to save it by screening topless darts? Then it folded anyway.
> 
> Sounds like a template for this!


Wire TV was fucking The Wire compared to this.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 14, 2021)

elbows said:


> If my half-arsed internet searching skills are anything to go by, she was UKIPs head of media for years and a Brexit party MEP.



My own half-arsed searching - Simon McCoy was on £160k a year at the BBC. Wonder what he's being paid for this humiliation? And who's paying it?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 14, 2021)

editor said:


> The sound is hilariously fucked up. Distorted, buzzing, echoing with voices all shouting all over each other.  Utter amateur shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea was just dipping in now and it's still the same. Live news costs alot to put on. It sounds like they're in a warehouse in Greenford or something.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 14, 2021)

elbows said:


> Just wait till they start filling up their small hours schedule with repeats of Crossroads and Prisoner Cell Block H. That will bring up the overall production quality level of the channel.



If they can't spend any decent money on lighting or set dressing, then they're not going to have the money to spend on syndication fees.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> How does watching the ads help them?


people watch ads and buy things.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

Looks like LV could be pulling their ads, as explained earlier GBN has been packaged-up with over minor channels & sold by 'Sky Media' as part of a package, and they  appear not to have advised ad agencies that their clients would be appearing on GBN.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> people watch ads and buy things.



And, how exactly does that benefit GBN?


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

NoXion said:


> If they can't spend any decent money on lighting or set dressing, then they're not going to have the money to spend on syndication fees.


Gaunt Budget News.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> And, how exactly does that benefit GBN?


it's how they make their money, don't be obtuse


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

elbows said:


> Gaunt Budget News.



Apparently their budget is £25m a year, to put that into perspective, Sky News loses £40m a year!


----------



## NoXion (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it's how they make their money, don't be obtuse



It's not like Google Ads where they give you a fraction of a penny for every page view, though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

NoXion said:


> It's not like Google Ads where they give you a fraction of a penny for every page view, though.


i'm not making that claim though


----------



## NoXion (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm not making that claim though



So therefore you should already know that a handful of Urbz watching to mock shouldn't make a damn bit of difference to their bottom line.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

NoXion said:


> So therefore you should already know that a handful of Urbz watching to mock shouldn't make a damn bit of difference to their bottom line.


it's may be a drop in the ocean but it's still a drop. and why waste your time on such rancid shite? It's like watching Question Time - just don't fucking bother


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it's how they make their money, don't be obtuse



And, you haven't a bloody clue how TV advertising works for these minor channels, as already explained, they are put into a bundle & sold as a package, and it seems none of the advertisers have actually been advised by 'Sky Media', the sales house, that they would be appearing on GBN, and most certainly have no way whatsoever of measuring any response from ads shown on GBN.  

Please take your ignorance elsewhere, instead of having a go at people on this thread.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> And, you haven't a bloody clue how TV advertising works for these minor channels, as already explained, they are put into a bundle & sold as a package, and it seems none of the advertisers have actually been advised by 'Sky Media', the sales house, that they would be appearing on GBN, and most certainly have no way whatsoever of measuring any response from ads shown on GBN.
> 
> Please take your ignorance elsewhere, instead of having a go at people on this thread.


nope, you're the fucking idiots for watching such toxic shit


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 14, 2021)

I know you shouldn't comment on a woman's looks/clothing, but what is this furry top with the big furry pockets all about?  Sounds like she's stoking things up for some gammony anti-lockdown conversation..


----------



## NoXion (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it's may be a drop in the ocean but it's still a drop. and why waste your time on such rancid shite? It's like watching Question Time - just don't fucking bother



TV advertising doesn't work on a per-user basis.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

NoXion said:


> TV advertising doesn't work on a per-user basis.


so?


----------



## NoXion (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> so?



So by watching it, nobody here is putting money in their pockets.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 14, 2021)

Is that the guy who used to be on Question Time review?  Tony or something?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 14, 2021)

Lol, they've just lost the sound from Blustercunt's presser.

They are so shite. 

Dewberry.. "He's speaking, yes, he's speaking..."

Comedy gold.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 14, 2021)

Tony Parsons


----------



## two sheds (Jun 14, 2021)

If people are complaining to advertisers (tempted to contact Co-op myself) then it'll actually be cutting their advertising revenue.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

NoXion said:


> So by watching it, nobody here is putting money in their pockets.


yes they are - adverts make people buy things


----------



## Raheem (Jun 14, 2021)

Petcha said:


> My own half-arsed searching - Simon McCoy was on £160k a year at the BBC. Wonder what he's being paid for this humiliation? And who's paying it?


He is looking pretty miserable, so I reckon he opted for shares.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 14, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Ignoring shit always makes it go away. That's what I did in school to my bullies, after all. Ignoring them definitely did work and I definitely did NOT end up threatening one of them with a screwdriver in order to make the cunt leave me alone.


Sounds familiar 🤔


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 14, 2021)

Ah, never knew he's a Tory and married to Julie Burchill (or used to be).  Makes sense.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> yes they are - adverts make people buy things



I won't be.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I won't be.


nobody thinks they're affected by advertising but it's insidious


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Ah, never knew he's a Tory and married to Julie Burchill.  Makes sense.


who?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 14, 2021)

Petcha said:


> My own half-arsed searching - Simon McCoy was on £160k a year at the BBC. Wonder what he's being paid for this humiliation? And who's paying it?


Smells of desperately trying to stay one step ahead of a _several-people-have-come-forward_ HR investigation


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> who?



Tony Parsons.  I think that was him lurking in the studio, but pic quality so shit it's hard to tell.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Tony Parsons.  I think that was him lurking in the studio, but pic quality so shit it's hard to tell.


he's not married to her. not for a long long time


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 14, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Tony Parsons.  I think that was him lurking in the studio, but pic quality so shit it's hard to tell.



He's not married to JB, afaik, not for years. They both started out in the NME when they had something relatively interesting to say...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> he's not married to her. not for a long long time



Yeah, I adjusted my post slightly.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> yes they are - adverts make people buy things





Orang Utan said:


> nobody thinks they're affected by advertising but it's insidious



And, you have still have not explained how this would help GBN.   

You are calling everyone else fucking idiots, yet I am only seeing one person fitting that description on this thread.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> And, you have still have not explained how this would help GBN.
> 
> You are calling everyone else fucking idiots, yet I am only seeing one person fitting that description on this thread.


you're the one watching it


----------



## two sheds (Jun 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> You are calling everyone else fucking idiots, yet I am only seeing one person fitting that description on this thread.


I've hardly even posted


----------



## agricola (Jun 14, 2021)

switched it on briefly, saw them lose the feed to Johnson's press conference and reveal a smiling Michelle Dewsbury, then they went back to Johnson

i didn't hear any swanee whistles or clown car noises though


----------



## NoXion (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> yes they are - adverts make people buy things



From GB News?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 14, 2021)

agricola said:


> i didn't hear any swanee whistles or clown car noises though


You never do until the devils are through the perimeter and upon you


----------



## killer b (Jun 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> He's not married to JB, afaik, not for years. They both started out in the NME when they had something relatively interesting to say...


they didn't ever have anything interesting to say


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 14, 2021)

Apparently GBN missed the start of Boris' speech because of technical issues


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> you're the one watching it



And, you're the one getting upset about it & abusing people for watching it, because somehow you think we are helping to fund the car crash.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 14, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Apparently GBN missed the start of Boris' speech because of technical issues


The nephew who knows how to get the remotes to work was busy doing his maths homework?


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jun 14, 2021)

two sheds said:


> If people are complaining to advertisers (tempted to contact Co-op myself) then it'll actually be cutting their advertising revenue.



The coop is advertising on this shower of shit!?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> And, you're the one getting upset about it & abusing people for watching it, because somehow you think we are helping to fund the car crash.


you are though ffs. your naivety is shocking


----------



## two sheds (Jun 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> The coop is advertising on this shower of shit!?


so someone said - presumably unknowingly.


----------



## agricola (Jun 14, 2021)

haha Tom Harwood


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jun 14, 2021)

two sheds said:


> so someone said - presumably unknowingly.



Has anyone got evidence of this? A stern email awaits.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Has anyone got evidence of this? A stern email awaits.





cupid_stunt said:


> Their ad sales house is 'Sky Media', so it's likely packaged-up with several other minor channels, and ad agencies booking on behalf of their clients, probably didn't notice GBN being added to whatever package they normally buy, and/or didn't think about potential fall out from their clients for including GBN in their ad campaigns.
> 
> I would like to think that certain advertisers will opt out of including GBN, once they realise they have been sneaked into whatever package they normally take, especially considering what a car crash it is, I mean what brands would want to be associated with that?
> 
> This would certainly explain why the Co-op is one of their advertisers.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> The coop is advertising on this shower of shit!?



As explained up thread it's been bundled-up into a package of channels sold by 'Sky Media', and they don't appear to have pointed out to agencies buying this package, that their clients will be appearing on GBN.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Has anyone got evidence of this? A stern email awaits.


As has been said upthread (not sarcasm, just covering my own arse ), these advertising packages are sold as blocks, and a given advertiser may not know on what channels their advertisements are running. All the more reason for that stern email.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> you are though ffs. your naivety is shocking


My naivety? 

At least I have some idea about how TV advertising works on these minor channels, and taken the trouble to explain it, yet your ignorance has resulted in you digging yourself into a massive hole, which it seems you want to keep digging, for reasons only known to yourself.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 14, 2021)

Only place I could see for likely complaints at Contact us - Co-op are: 


Direct message us on Twitter
Visit our Facebook page


----------



## NoXion (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> you are though ffs. your naivety is shocking



The Co-Op has ads on GB News (likely without their knowledge). Does that mean that anyone buying stuff from the Co-Op is funding GB News?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

And, another company that's surprised to find they are advertising on GBN. 

Sky Media is going to get so much shit from the ad agencies over this, and probably from their parent company too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

NoXion said:


> The Co-Op has ads on GB News (likely without their knowledge). Does that mean that anyone buying stuff from the Co-Op is funding GB News?


Yes. it also means no one should be watching it and this thread shouldn’t even exist. I shouldn’t even be posting on it. It’s all grist for the hatemill


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 273482


More like...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 14, 2021)

On to the topic of migrants...


----------



## tim (Jun 14, 2021)

Petcha said:


> They did a full 30 seconds earlier with their narcissistic host talking while the camera was focused on the wrong studio completely.
> 
> I think someone is sabotaging this from the inside.


Andrew Neil hoping that this can all be forgiven and forgotten and that the BBC will invite him back to snuggle up on a late night sofa with the Metropolitan elite


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 14, 2021)

editor said:


> The sound is hilariously fucked up. Distorted, buzzing, echoing with voices all shouting all over each other.


Nah, Fucked Up do it better.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

Another peek on DS produces this gem.



> Sky Media are handling the advertising. I have seen several advertisers today saying that they have purchased slots across Sky's channels, but they didn't realise they would appear on GB News (as this was not specified).


----------



## NoXion (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes. it also means no one should be watching it and this thread shouldn’t even exist. I shouldn’t even be posting on it. It’s all grist for the hatemill



Ignoring shit doesn't make it go away.


----------



## tim (Jun 14, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Possibly just showing my superficial understanding of the situation, but I was always a little surprised someone of Neil's 'pedigree' was tying himself to this.


A pedigree rottweiler ripping the throat out of interviewees, who on Earth will they find willing to be interviewed by him


----------



## tim (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> How do you know? You’re still giving it publicity and presumably watching the ads though.


I've got a Barb box and have had all five TVs tuned into it since 8pm last night. I've been watching the adverts and have used the money from the equity release scheme that Eamon Holmes talked me in to signing up for to book a round-world cruise and an MA in Media studies from the OU.


----------



## Doodler (Jun 14, 2021)

tim said:


> A pedigree rottweiler ripping the throat out of interviewees, who on Earth will they find willing to be interviewed by him



It was satisfying to see Andrew Neil put that gobby pipsqueak Ben Shapiro in his place.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Ignoring shit doesn't make it go away.


Not watching an advertisement-financed tv channel or giving it free publicity does


----------



## NoXion (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Not watching an advertisement-financed tv channel or giving it free publicity does



Do you not realise that the target audience is unlikely to frequent these forums? I doubt anyone in this thread who's watching is going to be a reliable source of viewership. Plus if this thread did not exist, then that would have absolutely no effect on all the genuine attempts at promoting the channel.

"No such thing as bad publicity" is a fallacy employed by people to excuse shitty promotional tactics.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Do you not realise that the target audience is unlikely to frequent these forums? I doubt anyone in this thread who's watching is going to be a reliable source of viewership. Plus if this thread did not exist, then that would have absolutely no effect on all the genuine attempts at promoting the channel.
> 
> "No such thing as bad publicity" is a fallacy employed by people to excuse shitty promotional tactics.


We are the target audience


----------



## NoXion (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> We are the target audience



No we're not. Otherwise I would have whitelisted their streaming site in order to watch. But since I have no interest in the channel beyond idle curiosity, I couldn't be arsed.


----------



## tim (Jun 14, 2021)

elbows said:


> Ah, never knew he's a Tory and married to Julie Burchill (or used to be).  Makes sense.



Did you also never notice that he was a cunt? I've despised him since at least the early 90s, and have avoided his maudlin novels and their adaptations.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

I dont think I've got 'becasue Orang Utan will moan' on my list of reasons not to study propaganda. Not that I am likely to spend much more time studying GB News version of propaganda at this rate. Not their daytime filler anyway, seen quite enough of that already today. I suppose I will have to force myself to checkout their flagshit shows at some point.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> We are the target audience


I am no more the target audience for GB News than I am a target audience of the Daily Express.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

If you’re watching it, you’re the target audience, whether you agree with their spiel or not


----------



## bemused (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> If you’re watching it, you’re the target audience, whether you agree with their spiel or not


I like news shows so I watch it. They won't get any long term value out of me anyway.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> If you’re watching it, you’re the target audience, whether you agree with their spiel or not



With powerful insight like that you might be able to get an analysts job with them.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> If you’re watching it, you’re the target audience, whether you agree with their spiel or not


----------



## tim (Jun 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes. it also means no one should be watching it and this thread shouldn’t even exist. I shouldn’t even be posting on it. It’s all grist for the hatemill


I love the Urban hate mill. 

If it hadn't been for this thread we would never have had your threat to screwdriver someone because they were crap in a nativity play in the late 70s. Amusing, but a tad over the top bearing in mind that they were only five and playing the back legs of the second Kings camel, so can hardly be held solely responsible for Tony Parsons caustic review.


----------



## belboid (Jun 14, 2021)

I have turned something called ‘Dewbs & Co’.  I had intended to watch it till eight, as a community service.   I doubt I’ll make it that long.  She has introduced a piece about ongoing cladding issues, but all she does is repeat a couple of lines and the interviewees comments.   An interviewee with a pretty lousy net connection.


----------



## belboid (Jun 14, 2021)

Oh god, Parsons still there.  He’s not looking well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 273494


It’s ye. Think you live in a hermetic bubble and lap up their propaganda. Bet you retweet hate accounts too


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

There's a voice that keeps breaking through, normally I would suspect that was from the production department, but they don't seem to have one, so it's a mystery.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## bemused (Jun 14, 2021)

Dewbs & Co. is a bit shit as well. What's strange is they're trying to look different but have the same line of talking heads as everyone else - Alan Sugar, Farage, John Barnes at the moment they have Tony Parsons on. I'd have thought they would have brought in some fresh-faced alt media/logger types to look different. 

The set is a train wreck you can see the autocues in the glass behind them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2021)

tim said:


> I love the Urban hate mill.
> 
> If it hadn't been for this thread we would never have had your threat to screwdriver someone because they were crap in a nativity play in the late 70s.


Wot


----------



## agricola (Jun 14, 2021)

I do like how they've made Andrew Neil shut his curtains, so we can't see the glorious blue Mediterranean sea view.


----------



## bemused (Jun 14, 2021)

Neil hates Johnson, which is funny. The audio is still fucked, even Johnson's statement is out of sync.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

agricola said:


> I do like how they've made Andrew Neil shut his curtains, so we can't see the glorious blue Mediterranean sea view.



He not broadcasting from his French home, he's in their London 'studios', last night he had Neil Oliver sitting in front of him, and now Steve Baker, the cunt.

Although the set does give the impression they are coming live from the inside of a shipping container, recently painted black for some reason. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 14, 2021)

Just watching it now. Andrew really should know not to wear a milk coloured shirt against his pink skin and the charcoal set.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 14, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Just watching it now. Andrew really should know not to wear a milk coloured shirt against his pink skin and the charcoal set.



Oh christ. I had to tune in again to look at that. Wtf.... this shit has to be a wind-up.  Meanwhile theyre still butchering adverts in little windows above that huge ticker.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 14, 2021)

I like the way the titles keep popping up over his face randomly while he's giving his monologue on wokeness


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 14, 2021)

Oh God, that Wooton wanker is on this thing? That figures.

Listened to an ill-advised hour of his petulant ranting on the radio about six months ago. One long entitled whinge. The exemplar of a person who uses 'Marxist' as a perjorative, to label broadly liberal people, with no wider understanding ever passing the flickering synapses of what we might regard as his brain. Didn't he work for The Sun at some point?

Sounds like a cunt cluster. Glad they seem to be fucking it up according to Urban's commentariat


----------



## bemused (Jun 14, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Just watching it now. Andrew really should know not to wear a milk coloured shirt against his pink skin and the charcoal set.


He's worked out wearing his dark jacket against a black set looks awful.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 14, 2021)

The vision mixing didn't work just then so we had a 1970s style pop video effect.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 14, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> The vision mixing didn't work just then so we had a 1970s style pop video effect.


They've got some mate of a mate who's told them he can do broadcast video on a shoestring, and they believed him.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 14, 2021)

It was very pet shop boys or something... Neil's gammon face though when he realised what was happening. My god, I only tune in for a minute or two and there's technical issues every time. It's superb.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 14, 2021)

existentialist said:


> They've got some mate of a mate who's told them he can do broadcast video on a shoestring, and they believed him.


Ex-mate of an ex-mate.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 14, 2021)

Assuming I don't want to stumble on it by accident.

Where exactly should I not be looking so as not to be able to see this output?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 14, 2021)

It's past Al Jazeera, so you can't stumble on it accidentally. Or, if you do, keep schtum because it means you found it on your way to Babestation.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 14, 2021)

this looks wrong, 'a fan is'  would be better?
Or am I that thick I'm actually their intended audience


----------



## two sheds (Jun 14, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Assuming I don't want to stumble on it by accident.
> 
> Where exactly should I not be looking so as not to be able to see this output?


I used that tactic very successfully to score when I moved to a new city once.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 14, 2021)

Its shockingly bad


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

Andrew Neil came across as fairly sane, and he was clearly pissed off over the hand-over to Dan Wotton, who's clearly off his fucking head.

Neil must be wondering how the hell they employed this guy, and gave him a platform to piss on everyone.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 14, 2021)

Turned it on, saw Dan Wootton (sp.) moaning about the London Media Elite, from his London news studio/bedsit with the lights turned off, and turned it off again.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 14, 2021)

I went and had a watch, saw some adverts, and I've just bought a stairlift.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

I forecast there will be people walking away from this and/or getting sacked off over the next few days/weeks.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 14, 2021)

Well you haven't been exaggerating about the sound.
Also this "Freedom day" bollocks can fuck off.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Petcha (Jun 14, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> Turned it on, saw Dan Wootton (sp.) moaning about the London Media Elite, from his London news studio/bedsit with the lights turned off, and turned it off again.



I couldn't help myself. I had a look. I'm not sure which one out of the lot is the most repulsive I've seen today. I think it might be Wooton. It's a tight call though. There's a lot of choice. It's either him or Simon McCoy's sinister sidekick.


----------



## Supine (Jun 14, 2021)

Watching now. It really is bad  

Shit sound
Cunt presenter
Weather forecaster looks like a serial killer
Poor set design

I give it six months.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2021)

At least tonight, all three panellists are against the shaved ape, although that doesn't stop him shouting over them & trying to shut them down.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 14, 2021)

What's the weird frame around the screen about?


----------



## T & P (Jun 14, 2021)

You’re really being a bit silly here Orang Utan. I doubt that anyone here would contest that advertising works in general. But given that nobody would be able to register and record what an individual might be watching on TV, there is next to absolute fuck all gain for GB News if a handful of Urbanites, all of whom clearly despise its very existence, check it out to report here how shit it is.

In fact I’d argue the opposite is true. If you see a brand associated with something you despise, you are less likely to buy that product, not more likely.

This is why Celtic and Rangers, whose fans hate the other side with passion, have to share the same sponsor. Because if, say, Guinness sponsored just the Celtic shirts, the other half of Glasgow would pretty much stop drinking it. And vice versa.

I’m not going to bother checking if you have Twitter, but if you did and happened to retweet posts of those you despise, from Farage to Katie Hopkins to anyone in between, you’d be doing far more damage (even if still pretty insignificant) than anyone who merely checks a TV station and reports on a message board it’s fucking shit.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 14, 2021)

Also, camera is over here, Dan.
(I went back...)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 14, 2021)

Supine said:


> Watching now. It really is bad
> 
> Shit sound
> Cunt presenter
> ...


It sounds like you've not heard of the legendary and foolproof SCWP system for media success


----------



## cantsin (Jun 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I forecast there will be people walking away from this and/or getting sacked off over the next few days/weeks.



Gloria Del Piero cannot last - co host Liam Halligan ( who is no fool when on RT etc )  just looked mortified

Wooton's a farce, + the tech issues have been hilarious


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2021)

When is the GBnews relaunch?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 14, 2021)

Onto the _Monkey Tennis_ bit...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 14, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Onto the _Monkey Tennis_ bit...
> 
> View attachment 273507


Who?


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 14, 2021)

It's not even like "The Day Today". This is closer to "KYTV"


----------



## brogdale (Jun 14, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Who?


Reckons that people try to him d-down?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 14, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Reckons that people try to him d-down?


Daltrey's heating has packed in.  Dude looks awful c-c-c-cold


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

Yeah I just tuned in and listened to Roger fucking Daltrey talking shit about the pandemic for a few seconds, and quickly hit my limit of how much I was prepared to watch of this channel. I've seen enough.

I will be happy to see photos or read about more of their output on this thread, but I dont think I want to hear another second of their stuff for myself, nor do I seem keen to see those grim faces animated.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 14, 2021)

Raheem said:


> It's past Al Jazeera, so you can't stumble on it accidentally. Or, if you do, keep schtum because it means you found it on your way to Babestation.



These aren't the sort of tits I was looking for.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 14, 2021)

They need to get some fluffers and marching powder into that studio's green room pronto and start to get things a bit more focused. Maybe bring Gareth Icke in to add some more gravitas.

Thought having Roger Daltry on without him doing karaoke battle with Andrew Neal was a wasted opportunity.

Perhaps if they introduce a studio cat/ tiger cub it might add a bit of a talking point when the politics gets heavy?


----------



## kenny g (Jun 14, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> These aren't the sort of tits I was looking for.


Babe station in this day and age must cater for those who have masturbated themselves into such wrecks they can't even operate a keyboard or phone. The milked dry contingent who just can't get enough and need to come back for more.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 14, 2021)

kenny g said:


> They need to get some fluffers and marching powder into that studio's green room pronto and start to get things a bit more focused. Maybe bring Gareth Icke in to add some more gravitas.
> 
> Thought having Roger Daltry on without him doing karaoke battle with Andrew Neal was a wasted opportunity.
> 
> Perhaps if they introduce a studio cat/ tiger cub it might add a bit of a talking point when the politics gets heavy?



Watching a full grown tiger be let in the studio would be more entertaining. Especially if it's peckish.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 14, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Good name for a pub though that. It's on my list now, along with "The Incel Arms*" and "Crown and Pronouns".
> 
> * strong right arms obv


My favourite fake pub name is 'The Slightly Askew Tambourine' from a uni friend who was into D&D in the 90s.


----------



## T & P (Jun 14, 2021)

Clearly I was wrong all along, but I had always been under the impression that TV news broadcast channels were subject to far closer guidelines regarding balanced content than in the likes of the US. Which allegedly had frustrated Rupert Murdoch throughout his long ownership of Sky News, as he was not allowed to impose the kind of bias as is prevalent on Fox News. And which recently drove him to sell it off, whilst still keeping his newspaper empire because he’s allowed to be as biased and unfair as he pleases.

So I reckon he must be feeling like a right cunt right now about a bunch of amateur nobodies being allowed to lunch a news channel as biased as his own Fox channel in the US. How the fuck did this come to be? Is it because Sky News is perceived as too big and influential to be allowed to have a blatantly biased agenda?


----------



## not a trot (Jun 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I forecast there will be people walking away from this and/or getting sacked off over the next few days/weeks.


Ratings will plummet, Roland Rat will be brought in to try and save it. Closed down by Christmas.


----------



## pesh (Jun 14, 2021)

I've just watched for a lot longer than I intended to because I thought Rod Liddle was about to burst into flames but it turned out he just had a fag going in an ashtray next to his webcam


----------



## bemused (Jun 15, 2021)

T & P said:


> Clearly I was wrong all along, but I had always been under the impression that TV news broadcast channels were subject to far closer guidelines regarding balanced content than in the likes of the US. Which allegedly had frustrated Rupert Murdoch throughout his long ownership of Sky News, as he was not allowed to impose the kind of bias as is prevalent on Fox News. And which recently drove him to sell it off, whilst still keeping his newspaper empire because he’s allowed to be as biased and unfair as he pleases.
> 
> So I reckon he must be feeling like a right cunt right now about a bunch of amateur nobodies being allowed to lunch a news channel as biased as his own Fox channel in the US. How the fuck did this come to be? Is it because Sky News is perceived as too big and influential to be allowed to have a blatantly biased agenda?



This is a good read on the topic. Section five: Due impartiality and due accuracy


----------



## Raheem (Jun 15, 2021)

Interesting promo image. Brillo's babes. Afaict, though, all but one of them plays Judy to someone else's Richard.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 15, 2021)

Why the fuck do we need to see that shit rag?  You'll be pasting the s*n up next..fucking behave.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

What a great description....



> Dan Wootton is a tabloid journalist – having worked at the _Sun_, he now writes for _Mail Online _– with teeth that he may, or may not, have bought at sale time at Victorian Plumbing. I dislike his politics intensely, for which reason I was prepared to loathe his opening monologue (he’s going to do one every night, kids!). Nothing, though, could have prepared me for the embarrassment of listening to him: as unstoppable as gastroenteritis; as wrong-headed as, well, Tim Martin.
> 
> I guess the model for this kind of speechifying is Rachel Maddow of MSNBC in the US. But the difference is, of course, that while she is clever and funny and engaging, Wootton just talks utter bollocks about freedom, Brexit, cancel culture, etc, at emphatic speed, in the manner of a Club 18-30 rep who knows the hotel is cockroach-infested, but can’t quite begin to admit it to all the people on the coach. ("Have a cocktail, ladies and gents: this one is called Fake News, and I mixed it myself!")











						GB News: technical failures and cringeworthy content
					

Even Andrew Neil seemed close to embarrassment at the launch of his own channel, the TV equivalent of the RMS Titantic.




					www.newstatesman.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

> Guinness were delighted to announce that the first evening of GB News has been awarded a world record for uses of the word “woke” in an hour.
> 
> Starting at 8pm with a monologue about their pride to be British from GB News Head Andrew Neil, filmed on a camera-phone from his house in France, the channel promised to rail against the woke agenda; giving the first of over 1100 uses of the key phrase.
> 
> ...









__





						GB News Breaks World Record for Use of Word “Woke”NewsBiscuit | NewsBiscuit
					

Guinness were delighted to announce that the first evening of GB News has been awarded a world record for uses of the word woke in an hour. Starting at 8pm



					www.newsbiscuit.com


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 15, 2021)

Be interesting to see what their viewing figures look like from today, after all those who tuned in out of morbid curiosity disappear.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 15, 2021)

The echo on the sound is hilarious, normal studio sound is far too woke for them


----------



## NoXion (Jun 15, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Why the fuck do we need to see that shit rag?  You'll be pasting the s*n up next..fucking behave.



It's relevant. If you don't want to see reactionary shite, then stay out of the thread.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 15, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> The echo on the sound is hilarious, normal studio sound is far too woke for them


It shouldn't be impossible to do sound. It needs someone with a skill set, a bit of training and equipment. I guess that is why they are called sound engineers. The idea of producing a TV channel without any is completely bizarre. Almost like running a newspaper without subs.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 15, 2021)

NoXion said:


> It's relevant. If you don't want to see reactionary shite, then stay out of the thread.



Indeed.  I think the Mail pic illustrates (obviously) that they can overlook how utterly shit the channel is as long as its "offending" "woke" people.


----------



## Poot (Jun 15, 2021)

I really hope they don't end up being 'the plucky little station who aren't afraid to say what we're all thinking.' That seems to be the look they're going for. Some people are very easily influenced and having that message on a rolling loop is not ideal (my colleague will almost certainly watch it).


----------



## brogdale (Jun 15, 2021)

The 'chemistry' of the Brekkie crew is quite something...more wake than woke!

Who died?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 15, 2021)

Poot said:


> 'the plucky little station who aren't afraid to say what we're all thinking.'


More like the unintentional Viz of broadcast news


----------



## moochedit (Jun 15, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> The echo on the sound is hilarious, normal studio sound is far too woke for them


Guessing they can't (or they don't want to) match the wages that bbc/itv/sky pay their experienced camaramen and sound engineers so got new people to do it that don't have a clue.

Dipped in a couple of times yesterday out of curiosity but could never last more than a miniute before turning over it was that awful and cringe inducing. Someone was talking about losing pen tops at one point and  i did see the bit where they lost sound when boris started talking


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> The 'chemistry' of the Brekkie crew is quite something...more wake than woke!
> 
> Who died?
> 
> View attachment 273538


"Without context, post an example of 'Mansplaining'."


----------



## Argonia (Jun 15, 2021)

The silly and hopeless cultural war is over. The Left won. It's not OK to be a ghastly racist and not have a social conscience and care for people and look after people. I'm not watching GMB News in the same sense i'm not reading the 'Sun' newspaper which is rapidly going the way of Myspace.

Peace out.


----------



## killer b (Jun 15, 2021)

vote we rename the thread 'GB News: Live Updates'


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> The 'chemistry' of the Brekkie crew is quite something...more wake than woke!
> 
> Who died?
> 
> View attachment 273538


The two women look like they're there because their families are being held hostage to ensure they co-operate


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

I only briefly flicked over this morning, when sport news came on Sky, I can't believe that the sound levels are still all over the place, it should be so easy to get right, back in the 80's I worked on a couple of pirate radio stations in Ireland, and we never had any problems with sound levels, but then, despite being pirates, we actually had professional standards, unlike this shower.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 15, 2021)

I've not really watched it yet, I watched for a few mins  last night which was mostly adverts  and then there was some guy interviewing a woman in America about how the Yanks feel about Meghan Markle so hardly cutting edge journalism. Before I got any further Mrs Q had made herself a cup of hot chocolate and we watched Jack Ryan on Amazon Prime instead.
I'll have to make time for a watch to see what a longer chunk is like.
Prior to reading this thread I hadn't even heard of GB News.  The mere fact it is something new is going to give it an initial boost, the proof of the pudding is how many stick with it. Advertisers don't care about bias or opinion only ratings, if it can't attract and keep viewers long term then no-one is going to pay good money to have adverts shown to a handful of viewers and it will fold.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 15, 2021)

I am thankful for this thread as having read it I shall not bother with GBN at all.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 15, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> I am thankful for this thread as having read it I shall not bother with GBN at all.



You're really missing out. It's the sort of thing the Germans (pesky europeans) invented the word Schadenfreude for. I'm fairly sure it won't last 6 months but it's joyous to watch all your favourite characters quickly realising this. I assume Hopkins was busy.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 15, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> I am thankful for this thread as having read it I shall not bother with GBN at all.


I suspect before long we will need to set up a rota of watchers in order to keep this thread going.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 15, 2021)

I only last about a minute or two a time before having to switch off. Even those two minutes though are pretty funny.


----------



## elbows (Jun 15, 2021)

A cunning plan to battle the woke by sending everyone to sleep.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 15, 2021)

So the adverts: 

Some shitty Desmond-funded (I'm sure) lotto to keep you aspiring.
Some burglar alarm services to keep you frightened
Some life assurance to keep you assured your kids, who should be frightened, will be ok (unless they lose the lotto, get burgled, or become marxists)

And a special mattress so you get the night's sleep, away from the nightmares of the above, you deserve in your dotage.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 15, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> The two women look like they're there because their families are being held hostage to ensure they co-operate


Is it social distancing, or terror?


----------



## Petcha (Jun 15, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> So the adverts:
> 
> Some shitty Desmond-funded (I'm sure) lotto to keep you aspiring.
> Some burglar alarm services to keep you frightened
> ...



Yesterday it was far bigger, more normal, aspirational brands. I assume they all kicked off overnight and withdrew so we've gone into proper Four in a Bed scheduling.


----------



## Spandex (Jun 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> The 'chemistry' of the Brekkie crew is quite something...more wake than woke!
> 
> Who died?
> 
> View attachment 273538


I know GBN is a concious attempt to bring US style news to the UK, but that is a step too far. It must be resisted. We must not allow over-groomed beards to take root on the faces of British men


----------



## tim (Jun 15, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Why the fuck do we need to see that shit rag?  You'll be pasting the s*n up next..fucking behave.


Woker!


----------



## killer b (Jun 15, 2021)

The BARB figures look impressive for the launch. Reckon if they can sustain anything like these numbers they'll be happy. 









						GB News launch gains more viewers than BBC or Sky news channels
					

‘Proud to be British’ new channel has backers including US Discovery and a Dubai-based fund




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jun 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> The BARB figures look impressive for the launch. Reckon if they can sustain anything like these numbers they'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll bet a good portion of those opening viewers were leftists and centrists who just could not resist the temptation to rubber neck the RW car crash, just like they couldn’t resist the temptation to signal boost the launch all over Twitter, despite wiser heads suggesting why that would be a bad idea.  Ho hum. Pavlovian masochism.


----------



## tim (Jun 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> The BARB figures look impressive for the launch. Reckon if they can sustain anything like these numbers they'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread is just like a rolling news station. Every four pages or so BARB's Monday figures will come up again and the ensuing bunfight will be rehashed.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2021)

GBnews fans are upset about some sort of boycott of companies advertising on GBnews. I doubt the Boycott will come to much  ,but the same people wanted to boycott Cadbury's recently , because they cancelled Easter,  supported men kissing eggs and were halal or something.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2021)

marty21 said:


> GBnews fans are upset about some sort of boycott of companies advertising on GBnews. I doubt the Boycott will come to much  ,but the same people wanted to boycott Cadbury's recently , because they cancelled Easter,  supported men kissing eggs and were halal or something.


koppaberg pulling the adverts. Truly this is the forge of struggle cmrds


----------



## killer b (Jun 15, 2021)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> I’ll bet a good portion of those opening viewers were leftists and centrists who just could not resist the temptation to rubber neck the RW car crash, just like they couldn’t resist the temptation to signal boost the launch all over Twitter, despite wiser heads suggesting why that would be a bad idea.  Ho hum. Pavlovian masochism.


It's been claimed in this thread that as none of us have BARB boxes our viewing won't count or something.

(I do wonder if having a BARB box affects how you watch the telly - I didn't watch the launch obv, but I guess I'd be much less likely to watch it if I had one of those boxes and knew it would actually count towards their figures...)


----------



## tim (Jun 15, 2021)

marty21 said:


> GBnews fans are upset about some sort of boycott of companies advertising on GBnews. I doubt the Boycott will come to much  ,but the same people wanted to boycott Cadbury's recently , because they cancelled Easter,  supported men kissing eggs and were halal or something.



Kopparberg has suspended advertising and Grolsch seems to be minded to do the same. I can't see GB News viewers being a major part of their demographic, so they wolud probably be squandering their advertising budget regardless of any boycott.

https://www.thedrum.com/news/2021/06/15/which-brands-knowingly-or-not-advertised-gb-news


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

tim said:


> Kopparberg has suspended advertising and Grolsch seems to be minded to do the same. I can't see GB News viewers being a major part of their demographic, so they wolud probably be squandering their advertising budget regardless of any boycott.
> 
> https://www.thedrum.com/news/2021/06/15/which-brands-knowingly-or-not-advertised-gb-news



Grolsch has now pulled their ads.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 15, 2021)

Presumably, they're all going to have start drinking Kopparberg just to show how boycotts are wrong.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

Next up - NIVEA. 




Twitter linky.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 15, 2021)

I suspect a lot of the issues are from an alt-right management, who think anyone being paid less than them, has an easy, simple job and where ignoring any complaints or issues raised as not their problem, so nothing was done to fix the issues.

Also in regards to OFCOM, they can't really issue an enforcement notice without the evidence. So I'm guessing they will leave it long enough to gather evidence and bring the ban-hammer down big style. 
Or Bojo will have a word with OFCOM and they will let it slide 🙁


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2021)

tim said:


> Kopparberg has suspended advertising and Grolsch seems to be minded to do the same. I can't see GB News viewers being a major part of their demographic, so they wolud probably be squandering their advertising budget regardless of any boycott.
> 
> https://www.thedrum.com/news/2021/06/15/which-brands-knowingly-or-not-advertised-gb-news


It is worth noting that a lot of big brands use 'media buyer's' who bulk buy advertising at discounted rates then allocate it across a portfolio of brands. I once got three full pages in the Independent (this was when people read papers) for £450 via a media buyer. 



Octopus Energy are not likely to stay with this long, especially given their 'ethical' claims. The fact they only paid £1k does make me think that this Gammon Broadcast News is not reliant on ad revenue for the short term. Same sort of cunts who bankrolled Brexit will be happy to prop it up sadly.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


> It is worth noting that a lot of big brands use 'media buyer's' who bulk buy advertising at discounted rates then allocate it across a portfolio of brands.



There's that, but also 'Sky Media' acts as a sales house for most TV channels, the only exceptions I know are ITV & C-4 who both handle their own sales, and they have some sort of automated system the bundles up stations into packages, which in turn media buyers will buy for clients, hence these brands denying knowledge of their ads appearing on GBN.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jun 15, 2021)

A little off topic, but in response to some nasty mocking comments on here, generation wars are about as useful for the left as culture wars and age discrimination and senior-directed hate are toxic. Hopefully some of you will be part of the “older demographic” one day. There is a critique to be made of the companies and corporations that exploit and manipulate older people - but the comments on this thread are not about that are they?


----------



## killer b (Jun 15, 2021)

Most of the people posting in this thread are already part of the 'older demographic' tbf


----------



## Argonia (Jun 15, 2021)

Have all the racist and cruel fuckwits emigrated yet? Are they rushing to the airporrts as we speak? ANd shall we replace them with decent refugees from tyrannical states instead?


----------



## tim (Jun 15, 2021)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> A little off topic, but in response to some nasty mocking comments on here, generation wars are about as useful for the left as culture wars and age discrimination and senior-directed hate are toxic. Hopefully some of you will be part of the “older demographic” one day. There is a critique to be made of the companies and corporations that exploit and manipulate older people - but the comments on this thread are not about that are they?


I'm fucking ancient and wouldn't dream of drinking and wouldn't dream of drinking strawberry flavoured, shite, Swedish cider. I was merely pointing out that the aged degenerates for who GB News probably share my palate.


----------



## belboid (Jun 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> It's been claimed in this thread that as none of us have BARB boxes our viewing won't count or something.



yup, your viewing will only count if you have already been recruited by them

“TV ratings are compiled daily by the Broadcasters’ Audience Research Board. BARB recruits 12,000 people across 5,100 households representative of the overall UK viewing public. As well as demography and geography the panel is selected according to platform, whether the TV set or via desktop, laptop or tablet. The devices themselves log data about who in the household is viewing and what they are watching.”


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

OVO Energy looks like they could be pulling their ads too.





I assume the Co-op will wake-up at some point today, and drop their ads.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> OVO Energy looks like they could be pulling their ads too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No way they will stick with this right wing farce. I have not watched (nor will I) any of this shit but association with the people on the screen is a massive PR failing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


> No way they will stick with this right wing farce. I have not watched (nor will I) any of this shit but association with the people on the screen is a massive PR failing.


not to mention a tv failing


----------



## killer b (Jun 15, 2021)

belboid said:


> yup, your viewing will only count if you have already been recruited by them
> 
> “TV ratings are compiled daily by the Broadcasters’ Audience Research Board. BARB recruits 12,000 people across 5,100 households representative of the overall UK viewing public. As well as demography and geography the panel is selected according to platform, whether the TV set or via desktop, laptop or tablet. The devices themselves log data about who in the household is viewing and what they are watching.”


I know this. But someone yesterday was telling Orang his complaints about rubberneckers pushing the figures up weren't valid because none of us have BARB boxes - so either some rubberneckers have BARB boxes and GB News can claim their views as evidence of a successful launch, or GB News had a successful launch.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 15, 2021)

Watched for ten minutes this morning and saw a middle aged white man banging on enjoying the sound of his own voice while not letting a younger black woman who was co-presenting get a fucking word on edgeways. Bang on brand then.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jun 15, 2021)

tim said:


> I'm fucking ancient and wouldn't dream of drinking and wouldn't dream of drinking strawberry flavoured, shite, Swedish cider. I was merely pointing out that the aged degenerates for who GB News probably share my palate.


I’ve no doubt some of us are already in an older demographic. I was not so much referring to Cider advertising as people making snarky comments about stairlifts, incontinence pads and equity release plans...


----------



## Raheem (Jun 15, 2021)

"Successful launch" seems a bit generous.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 15, 2021)

People's postcode lottery
Ibuleve
Flawless facial hair remover
Just eat

On the break I've just seen. That's a 100% boycott rate for me so far.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 15, 2021)

GBn has just made me question why there isn't a 24 h cats chanel


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2021)

Raheem said:


> "Successful launch" seems a bit generous.


Are you suggesting that the media are spinning this? Or dare I say lying?


----------



## killer b (Jun 15, 2021)

Raheem said:


> "Successful launch" seems a bit generous.


numbers is the only thing that counts, and they got more than the other news channels combined.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 15, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> GBn has just made me question why there isn't a 24 h cats chanel


I'll have a word with Lloyd-Webber next time I see him.


----------



## bemused (Jun 15, 2021)

I watched a little today, I can't find anything to be hugely offended by and I'm a huge softy. Not having news bulletins is going to be a problem.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 15, 2021)

Raheem said:


> I'll have a word with Lloyd-Webber next time I see him.


wrong type of cats


----------



## Raheem (Jun 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Are you suggesting that the media are spinning this? Or dare I say lying?


I don't know how many people watched it and what number would be considered good for a launch. But, data aside, it's obviously not got off to a triumphant start.


----------



## tim (Jun 15, 2021)

bemused said:


> I watched a little today, I can't find anything to be hugely offended by and I'm a huge softy. Not having news bulletins is going to be a problem.


A news channel with no news and phone-in programme format without anyone actually phoning in.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> I know this. But someone yesterday was telling Orang his complaints about rubberneckers pushing the figures up weren't valid because none of us have BARB boxes - so either some rubberneckers have BARB boxes and GB News can claim their views as evidence of a successful launch, or GB News had a successful launch.



Actually, OU was having a go at people on here, hence why I pointed out none of us have a BARB box, I am sure some on the BARB panel were rubberneckers, but also sure they had a fairly successful launch, because of the amount of hype had created an interest in seeing what it would be like.

I was the first to post those BARB figures yesterday, just after they tweeted them, together with this comment - "That may look shocking at first, but Sunday evenings don't produce big ratings for news channels, and clearly there was some interest in their launch, I doubt they will ever be in that top position again, and I doubt they will ever tweet ratings again."

I am not surprised they haven't tweeted any rating figures for any time periods yesterday, a lot of people would have given up on it after initial interest, not just because tech issues makes it hard to watch, but because it lacks focus, it's all over the place, with pointless inserts from regional reporters, doesn't even have news bulletins,  etc., etc. I could go on, but basically, because it's a pile of shit.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 15, 2021)

Raheem said:


> I don't know how many people watched it and what number would be considered good for a launch. But, data aside, it's obviously not got off to a triumphant start.



Yes it has. Partridge has finished. This is arguably as funny. It hasn't got the guy with the oversized Twitter screen displaying mildly racist comments yet but give it time.

Good Morning Britain actually has the sharpest production by far in the UK industry. I'm sure Morgan, who has been heavily linked with this clusterfuck has been observing with horror. I bet he regrets his little tantrum now, given this was his backup plan to get back in the mainstream.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

The Open University has now paused their ads.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> numbers is the only thing that counts, and they got more than the other news channels combined.



On their _first_ day. The numbers for every other day also count. What good are impressive initial viewing figures (I don't know for a fact that the initial viewing figures for GBN were impressive, but let's just assume for the sake of argument that they were), if such figures cannot be sustained?


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 15, 2021)

Accurate.


----------



## killer b (Jun 15, 2021)

NoXion said:


> On their _first_ day. The numbers for every other day also count. What good are impressive initial viewing figures (I don't know for a fact that the initial viewing figures for GBN were impressive, but let's just assume for the sake of argument that they were), if such figures cannot be sustained?


Sure, if they aren't sustained it'll be a failure. I agree with that. I have no crystal ball though, so I'm going to have to base my views on some real things rather than what I'm hoping will happen.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

NoXion said:


> On their _first_ day. The numbers for every other day also count. What good are impressive initial viewing figures (I don't know for a fact that the initial viewing figures for GBN were impressive, but let's just assume for the sake of argument that they were), if such figures cannot be sustained?



To beat SKY & the BBC, we have to accept their launch figures were fairly impressive, as indeed they were for yesterday's breakfast show, but for reasons in my above post, I expect them to drop off.

I just found this...



> The fledgling channel’s debut breakfast show made an encouraging start with 79,000 (2.5%) – edging out competition from Sky News which drew 58,000 (1.9%) over the same three-hour period. Hosted by former BBC presenter Nana Akua, ex-Sky News’ Darren McCaffrey and broadcaster Kirsty Gallacher, the *Great British Breakfast* peaked just after 8am with 140,000 (3.3%).
> 
> The performance of the breakfast show helped the channel make a solid start to its first full day on air, ending only just short of Sky News over the 18-hours from 6am. GB News informed 74,000 (0.9%), just shy of Sky News’ 78,000 (0.9%). BBC News was some way out in front with 138,000 (1.7%), according to Barb data provided by overnights.tv.
> 
> The most-watched show of the day on GB News was the second edition of *Andrew Neil*, which drew 150,000 (0.9%) across the hour from 8pm.



It wouldn't surprise me if Neil maintains reasonable figures, because he's popular, doesn't have an annoying co-host, or any of the pointless inserts they are using to fill the time, across the breakfast & daytime shows. 

Source, sadly behind a pay wall - GB News eats Sky News for breakfast


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 15, 2021)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Just eat


Poor Snoop Dogg, I bet he was really relying on those ££s too.


----------



## bemused (Jun 15, 2021)

tim said:


> A news channel with no news and phone-in programme format without anyone actually phoning in.



I watched a few videos of Neil talking about this before they launched and his thesis appears to be that there is a market in the UK (sorry GB) for Rachel Maddow, Tucker Carlson, Jake Tapper talking about the news not reading the news type TV. Personally apart from Mercy Muroki and Neil himself, I don't find any of the others hold my attention - they all seem to be vying for top spot by shouting over each other. 

I can't stand Piers Morgan but the lack of people like that on the channel means they are relying on Dan Wootton to bring in the crowds. It's not helped by the fact all their guests are the same bunch of talking heads you can find on every other news outlet.  

It's not a bad idea but it's lacking the personalities and talent to pull it off. 

I watch Spectator News and at the moment their output which is basically recording zoom and putting it on youtube is much more interesting.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 15, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Poor Snoop Dogg, I bet he was really relying on those ££s too.


It was the Cantona one this time, is Eric alright for a few quid or has he blown the lot on greasy pizza?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 15, 2021)

King Biscuit Time said:


> It was the Cantona one this time, is Eric alright for a few quid or has he blown the lot on greasy pizza?



Uh is he shilling for them too now? What a knobber.


----------



## bemused (Jun 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if Neil maintains reasonable figures, because he's popular, doesn't have an annoying co-host, or any of the pointless inserts they are using to fill the time, across the breakfast & daytime shows.


Neil has actual talent and could probably have done better numbers with the same show on streaming on youtube/facebook etc.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 15, 2021)

Emailed the co-op.
Handy link here to send emails.
Boycott GB News 
I though LV had pulled but it's not showing on there?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 15, 2021)

I watched some of the Dan Wootton shitfest last night, truly atrocious...


----------



## bemused (Jun 15, 2021)

Fedayn said:


> I watched some of the Dan Wootton shitfest last night, truly atrocious...


He's a shit tier Piers Morgan, who they probably tried to get for that slot.


----------



## chilango (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm not sure helping multinationals to target their ads better is at the forefront of The Struggle Cbbes.


----------



## killer b (Jun 15, 2021)

bemused said:


> Neil has actual talent and could probably have done better numbers with the same show on streaming on youtube/facebook etc.


Perhaps (I'm not sure), but different demographics access their news in different ways and the older, more right-wing audience Neil appeals to still overwhelmingly get it from TV. Plus they'll stream it anyway.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 15, 2021)

Well I tuned back in and haven't yet witnessed anything egregiously Fox News-ish. Still shit audio though. If anything, it's getting worse


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 15, 2021)

I have my TV turned up to 100% and can barely hear it lol. Some outside broadcast they have just done had a massive echo.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 15, 2021)

I quite like their focus on local issues, if I'm honest.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> numbers is the only thing that counts, and they got more than the other news channels combined.


Once.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

I managed just another couple of minutes, McCoy looked like he was on the verge of tears.


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 15, 2021)

Currently have a guest on talking about cladding and I can barely hear him.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 15, 2021)

Just inflicted another 55 seconds of this on myself. It's just talking heads all the time, and the dull presenters all want to have their say all the time (must be hard to not try and justify themselves). 

Some people just don't understand that radio/podcasts is far easier to digest, and no staring at a screen. That's their audience, people who have to have telly on all day but aint gonna really watch.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 15, 2021)

The elderly then?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

Ikea is out.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 15, 2021)

Article about bunions on skelingtons now


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 15, 2021)

It’s shite


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 15, 2021)

That weather map!


----------



## Petcha (Jun 15, 2021)

why is mccoy even on there? he looks like wants to kill everyone on his show and himself?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

Andrew Neil is getting a roasting in replies on this thread, particularly highlighting Dan Wootton as part of the problem, which if anyone saw Neil's body language last night, when he was handing over to Wootton, he knows already & is not happy about.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 15, 2021)

Sound went again. Someone just got in the way of the camera. I'm waiting for Mrs overall to come on with the tea. 
I give Simon another week.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 15, 2021)

Completely lost the video feed on that guest. 

McCoy's weird terrifying co-host: 'Well at least you've still got me' (which in itself was almost inaudible)

McCoy follows this with one of his loaded silences before moving on to the next inaudible item. That was 30 secs worth of viewing. Back to the football.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 15, 2021)

I stuck around. Right. they've moved onto Grenfell, this should be safe territory.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 15, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Well I tuned back in and haven't yet witnessed anything egregiously Fox News-ish. Still shit audio though. If anything, it's getting worse



Oh dear is it disappearing into Trotsky's dustbin of history?


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 15, 2021)

Octopus down


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> It's been claimed in this thread that as none of us have BARB boxes our viewing won't count or something.
> 
> (I do wonder if having a BARB box affects how you watch the telly - I didn't watch the launch obv, but I guess I'd be much less likely to watch it if I had one of those boxes and knew it would actually count towards their figures...)


Sky boxes have internet connections, I honestly don't know if they report viewing figures back to Thrush Central but I would be surprised if they don't provide some kind of feedback


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Sky boxes have internet connections, I honestly don't know if they report viewing figures back to Thrush Central but I would be surprised if they don't provide some kind of feedback



Well, be surprised, they don't. Nor do other boxes, such as Virgin or Freesat, it would be illegal, hence viewing figures are estimated via the BARB panel, that have agreed to being monitored.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 15, 2021)

The left are worshipping shamima begum and she enjoyed watching beheadings

why can we just get on with life and stop this distancing

kids toys are a rip off. I have a baby and she plays with this * holds up empty sandwich box*

up next - British business successes people haven’t noticed

it’s very watchable but in a brain softening way


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 15, 2021)

Is it not possible that the technical people at the channel just aren’t bothering to work very hard? I can’t imagine you’d find much of a worse bunch of people to work for, all ego, bluster and misanthropy, and that can’t exactly produce a well motivated workplace. I hope there’s a heavy amount of ‘fuck this shit’ going on.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Is it not possible that the technical people at the channel just aren’t bothering to work very hard? I can’t imagine you’d find much of a worse bunch of people to work for, all ego, bluster and misanthropy, and that can’t exactly produce a well motivated workplace. I hope there’s a heavy amount of ‘fuck this shit’ going on.



You think they actually have any technical people? 

They certainly don't seem to have any sound engineers, sitting at a desk & making sure audio levels are fairly similar, nor do they seem to have any audio processor levelling sound levels out, 'tis very odd that they thought they could get away with not having the most basic pieces of the puzzle in place.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## moochedit (Jun 15, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Is it not possible that the technical people at the channel just aren’t bothering to work very hard? I can’t imagine you’d find much of a worse bunch of people to work for, all ego, bluster and misanthropy, and that can’t exactly produce a well motivated workplace. I hope there’s a heavy amount of ‘fuck this shit’ going on.


Yeah lets hope they go on strike  
( although i bet there is no union    )


----------



## Petcha (Jun 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> You think they actually have any technical people?
> 
> They certainly don't seem to have any sound engineers, sitting at a desk & making sure audio levels are fairly similar, nor do they seem to have any audio processor levelling sound levels out, 'tis very odd that they thought they could get away with not having the most basic pieces of the puzzle in place.  🤷‍♂️



Um. What, audio and video?

Who needs such modern foreign sounding bullshit for a successful TV network.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

I am not watching, but apparently Michelle just read out an email from a Mike Hunt!


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>



Job interview -

Do you have a iphone?

Yes

Excellent, that's saves us £10 on a cheap mic, you're hired.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am not watching, but apparently Michelle just read out an email from a Mike Hunt!





This during the important debate on buying toys for kids, ground breaking news, you couldn't make it up!


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

This surprises me.



> The Co-op told *i* it has no plans to withdraw adverts from airing on the channel, and that its decision was “based upon our clear advertising policy”.











						Major brands including Ikea and Nivea withdraw adverts from GB News within 48 hours of launch
					

The opinion-led news channel has drawn comparisons to right-wing US TV platform Fox News




					inews.co.uk


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> This surprises me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The caring sharing co-op. Not.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> This surprises me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has it done very much that's highly objectional (compared to other news providers) yet, beyond being rubbish? 

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for defunding it, but then I'd defund nearly everything if it was up to me.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> This surprises me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Co-Op is not a shadow of what it was.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 15, 2021)

All those people wasting their time watching Gbeebies. What a bunch of idiots. What difference could they possibly make?









						Brands pull ads from GB News TV channel over content concerns
					

Ikea, Grolsch and Kopparberg have suspended adverts due to station’s perceived conflict with their values




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## two sheds (Jun 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> This surprises me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just complained to complaints@co-operativebank.co.uk

"Our Ethical Policy sets out who we will and won’t provide banking services to. If a company                    won’t abide by our Ethical Policy, we won’t finance them. It’s as simple as that."

If they're paying right wing twats for advertising, they're financing them. It's as simple as that.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Has it done very much that's highly objectional (compared to other news providers) yet, beyond being rubbish?



Yes, in particular that dangerous twat, Dan Wootton.

And, let's not forget it was the various co-operative societies, that now own the 'co-operative group', that founded the co-operative party, which are in an electoral pact with the Labour party.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 15, 2021)

It's just occurred to me that the still I posted in Ugly Mugs probably demonstrates a standard of video production that GBNews could only aspire to.

Joking apart, anyone who's spent much time online over lockdowns will have become keenly aware of how important reasonable sound management is, eg. when someone's microphone is much hotter than everyone else's. And, for that matter, you start to realise that a microphone isn't just a microphone - they come in a wide and diverse range of shitnesses 

Clearly whoever's in charge of GBNews' broadcast stream has had no such realisations. Or at least the person allocating the budget...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 15, 2021)

existentialist said:


> The Co-Op is not a shadow of what it was.


I worked for them for a very short time. Would not recommend. Got a phone call to say I needed to be in Wales as my dad wouldn't make it the night (Wednesday) was asked can you make it back for your shift on Friday. No, fuck off and there I was gone.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 15, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I worked for them for a very short time. Would not recommend. Got a phone call to say I needed to be in Wales as my dad wouldn't make it the night (Wednesday) was asked can you make it back for your shift on Friday. No, fuck off and there I was gone.


I've had a few clients who were employed by them. Sometimes, work issues came into the conversation, and their description was very similar to yours. Supermarkets staffed by two people, no management support, no help to deal with gangs, trouble, shoplifters.

They closed their previous store here, and opened up in a purpose-built shop a bit further along Main Street. I went in there a couple of times to find that their prices had been massively hiked, presumably to reflect their new nature as a "convenience store". And I decided, in view of all that, not to bother shopping there any more.

Back in my IT days, I was commuting to Manchester to work in the Co-Op's IT operation - they'd decided to contract it out (remember "Facilities Management"?), announced it 9 months early, and after a few months had haemorrhaged the cream of their IT team. During the brief time I was there as a contractor, I saw nothing to suggest that they had any right to remain in business - the whole thing seemed cack-handed, particular around people management.

So I could well be unsurprised if their approach to this is similarly clunky and tone-deaf.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 15, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Has it done very much that's highly objectional (compared to other news providers) yet, beyond being rubbish?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm all for defunding it, but then I'd defund nearly everything if it was up to me.



I wonder if they plan on slipping that kind of stuff in later.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 15, 2021)

How have they been on covid and masks and lockdown?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Just complained to complaints@co-operativebank.co.uk
> 
> "Our Ethical Policy sets out who we will and won’t provide banking services to. If a company                    won’t abide by our Ethical Policy, we won’t finance them. It’s as simple as that."
> 
> If they're paying right wing twats for advertising, they're financing them. It's as simple as that.



The Co-operative Group, which is advertising on GB News, has no connection with the Co-operative Bank, which isn't advertising with them.



> The investors also agreed to add £100 million over 10 years to the bank's pension fund and provide over £200 million of collateral to assist in separating the bank's pension from that of the Co-operative Group. The group was due to own 1 per cent of the bank, with the bank retaining its name and ethical policy. These arrangements were implemented in September 2017 and the final 1% stake held by the group was sold shortly afterwards for £5 million, ending the group's ownership of the bank entirely











						The Co-operative Bank - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## two sheds (Jun 15, 2021)

Ah
Ta


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 15, 2021)

Had the telly on anyway, so sampling a bit of Andrew Neil's own show.  The actual content isn't too bad (   ), but it looks and sounds shoddy as hell.

Although have to turn off at Woke Watch.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 15, 2021)

two sheds said:


> How have they been on covid and masks and lockdown?


Dan wooten is anti lockdown from bits i have seen but I haven't watched enough of his show (or channel generally) to say if he is the full piers corbin though.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 15, 2021)

The boycott defeats are getting to the thick tory lobby fodder.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

Just to add, it's wrong to refer to the Co-op as 'them', as if it's one big company, it's not, the 'Co-op Group' remains an umbrella group for 22 different co-operative societies, the group does operate some stores itself, but not all.

Here in Worthing, we have two different co-operative societies running local shops, 'the co-op group', and the 'southern co-op', they share the branding & are supplied by the wholesale side of the group, but otherwise operate independently, in such matters as employment contracts, etc.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 15, 2021)

My dad worked for the co-op after retiring from engineering and he got a discount card with them. Certain areas of Britain didn't recognise it. He could use it in the north west but not some places near me in Durham. I've forgotten the names they used to use for regional variations and now it's going to drive me mad.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

And, the reason why I know that, is the co-op group took over some other retailer, and ended-up with a shop right next-door and in direct competition to a southern co-op one, causing bemusement beyond just me, before they came to some arrangement to combine them into one big store, about a year or two later.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 15, 2021)

Watched a few minutes of Dewbs & Co whilst having my tea, She had two women on discussing vaccinating kids, Woman A) I don't think kids should be vaccinated for CoVID (stressed that she supported vaccines generally) since we don't know for sure that it's safe yet and they're low risk. Womand B) It is safe and there is a bit of risk from CoVID for kids but we should be concentrating on vaccinating adults in the Third World before British kids. There are pro's and con's to both these positions but neither are particularly controversial. Come on they want to be unwoke and controversial get Piers Corbyn on and poke him with a stick till he gets riled up.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 15, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> My dad worked for the co-op after retiring from engineering and he got a discount card with them. Certain areas of Britain didn't recognise it. He could use it in the north west but not some places near me in Durham. I've forgotten the names they used to use for regional variations and now it's going to drive me mad.


There are 2 co-ops near me and one is Southern Co-op and the other is not, I'm pretty sure it's Northern Co-op and  I needed a card for each. This is pre-covid so may have changed.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 15, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> There are 2 co-ops near me and one is Southern Co-op and the other is not, I'm pretty sure it's Northern Co-op and  I needed a card for each. This is pre-covid so may have changed.


North Midlands was called normid group. So it was names like that. This is going to keep me up


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> My dad worked for the co-op after retiring from engineering and he got a discount card with them. Certain areas of Britain didn't recognise it. He could use it in the north west but not some places near me in Durham. I've forgotten the names they used to use for regional variations and now it's going to drive me mad.



There's a list HERE of the current various regional co-operative societies in 'the group', but there were plenty of mergers over the years, and some that just merged directly into 'the group' itself, including United Co-operatives/normid stores. 

All the members of 'the group' are members of the same loyalty card programme, which can be used across all stores & services.

Of course, there remains some totally independent co-operative societies that are not even part of 'the group', but they are few & tend to be very small.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Jun 15, 2021)

Petcha said:


>



What a pathetic, virtue-signalling twerp


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 15, 2021)

Fucking hell it's brilliant  Just tuned in to see Andrew Neil was on earlier looking like he was making a 70's training video on sexual discrimination at job interviews (and not giving her a mic).

Dan Wooton's show was introduced with him not realising his mic wasn't on, demanding to the crew if they were going to get him a sound check. 

The deft attempts at casually looking at the wrong camera, syncing way off....And now someone's just drowned out the host Dan Wooton as their hot mike had them clambering down some stairs. Half expecting to hear Frank Drebin having a piss any second now 

Bloody brilliant.


----------



## bemused (Jun 15, 2021)

existentialist said:


> All those people wasting their time watching Gbeebies. What a bunch of idiots. What difference could they possibly make?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I quite like output of two presenters on the channel, but the #gbeebies threads on Twitter are fucking golden.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 15, 2021)

Ted Striker said:


> Fucking hell it's brilliant  Just tuned in to see Andrew Neil was on earlier looking like he was making a 70's training video on sexual discrimination at job interviews (and not giving her a mic).
> 
> Dan Wooton's show was introduced with him not realising his mic wasn't on, demanding to the crew if they were going to get him a sound check.
> 
> ...



It truly is. But sadly, let's face it, its shelf life is not gonna be long. It's basically a mockumentary. I hope we get a behind the scenes at some point.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

OVO & out.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 15, 2021)

Petcha said:


>



Lot of people pointing out IKEA were fined for spying on their staff.

Replying to a Piers Morgan tweet 

I mean, fuck it, I'm not defending IKEA, but at least they paid the people they were spying on....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 15, 2021)

The piss poor technical production is amazing, because it really isn’t that hard to do. Standards are well established, and modern switchers are technical marvels that do an awful lot of the hard work for you. Mics can be automatically switched/levelled etc. I’ve literally got the kit to do this sat on my desk at work. How the fuck it’s so bad I’ve no idea


----------



## Petcha (Jun 15, 2021)

Because it's being sabotaged, surely.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 15, 2021)

And/or they're paying piss poor wages so not getting anyone competent.


----------



## elbows (Jun 15, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Because it's being sabotaged, surely.



Richie:  Eddie, you've been mugged!
Eddie:   Yeah.
Richie:  Great heavens, are you okay? Did you get a good look at him? I
         mean, you know, could you describe him?
Eddie:   Yes. He, was, he was about my age. About my height. Ah, glasses.
         Stupid little fucking hat. And he was wearing these exact clothes.
Richie:  You... mugged... yourself.
Eddie:   That's right matey, and made a fiver out of it. Right, that's it,
         I'm off out again. See you later.  [waves the fiver]  Hahhh!
         [leaves]


----------



## Supine (Jun 15, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Because it's being sabotaged, surely.



I’m sure I heard a random drum session go over their vocals a while ago. I was trying to watch the staff in the background react but they seem to have closed the curtains so you can’t see them anymore.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 15, 2021)

A guy who looks like a moonlighting pimp has just introduced the weather with 'Good Morning Britain', wrong show, oh and its 10.20pm

Right. Enough. I need to get a life.


----------



## belboid (Jun 15, 2021)

mrsb wanted to watch a little.  It’s Wootton, with (royal biographer) lady Campbell answering ‘your questions’.  Although they only come from the other three people onscreen.  I have no idea who two are, as they don’t have anything as sensible as captions.   But the third is Claire Fox, who is worried this ‘obsessive discussion’ will ruin them all.  Which was at least more interesting than the child who asked about whether she’d be sad she missed ascot. 

the sound mixing is awful tho not as bad as the vision mixing because that simply doesn’t exist. 

oh, lady c has said said Andy isn’t a paedophile.  He’s a hebephile.

and we’ve turned off, in the time taken to write this post.


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## steveseagull (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 15, 2021)

steveseagull said:


>


----------



## Doodler (Jun 15, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Has it done very much that's highly objectional (compared to other news providers) yet, beyond being rubbish?



Of course it hasn't. Richard Littlejohn can manage worse without actually waking up.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 15, 2021)

The 'Britishness' is so intense. The ticker tape, the topics of discussion, the presenters, the values (allegedly). How can even the staunchest Gammoniser stand this for too long? It's like staring at the sun, or reading the Sun. If the sun (not The Sun) was an anachronism made out of pointless self perpetuating outrage.

Like the values of most Gammon the light and the heat take several yaers to reach us. GBN was actually founded in a disused Anderson shelter in the fifties. It's just taken that long to reach us


----------



## Spanner (Jun 15, 2021)

Dan Wootton is a clever and talented journalist. Like it or not.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 15, 2021)

please explain why?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 15, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Dan Wootton is a clever and talented journalist. Like it or not.


Careful, you'll make his nuts tighten


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 15, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Dan Wootton is a clever and talented journalist. Like it or not.



He's as talented a journalist as you are.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 15, 2021)

I switched it on briefly to hear Trevor Kavanagh describe Mark Carney (formerly of the Bank of England) as an advocate of Marxism-Leninism.

I also got treated to the bang and crash of presumably a sound man somewhere walking down the stairs, completely drowning out the presenters.

Switched off after that!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> please explain why?



Not a chance. Drive by poster, only returns to scene of crime some days later.


----------



## Spanner (Jun 15, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> He's as talented a journalist as you are.


Well, I’m not a journalist. But I was in Wapping and later in the TMS building after Wapping was decommissioned.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 15, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Well, I’m not a journalist. But I was in Wapping and later in the TMS building after Wapping was decommissioned.


I was in Kew once, doesn't make me Monty fucking Don though.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 15, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Well, I’m not a journalist. But I was in Wapping and later in the TMS building after Wapping was decommissioned.



Explain why he's talented or face decommissioning


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 15, 2021)

Oh, and you're a Whopping friggin tool.


----------



## Spanner (Jun 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> please explain why?


Usual reason. He asks the questions his employer’s target audience wants the answers to.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 15, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Usual reason. He asks the questions his employer’s target audience wants the answers to.



And that's clever and talented?


----------



## tim (Jun 15, 2021)

existentialist said:


> The Co-Op is not a shadow of what it was.



Not since they sacked that vicar


----------



## Spanner (Jun 16, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I was in Kew once, doesn't make me Monty fucking Don though.


When I say “I was there”, I didn’t mean I walked my dog past the office one day. I worked there.


----------



## Spanner (Jun 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> And that's clever and talented?


Yes, of course.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Yes, of course.



You're the target audience, then?


----------



## Spanner (Jun 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> You're the target audience, then?


God, no. I’m just an insider who admires his talent


----------



## Spanner (Jun 16, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Oh, and you're a Whopping friggin tool.


I can see why you would think that. And you’re probably right. But maybe give me a chance to redeem myself in your thoughts?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I can see why you would think that. And you’re probably right. But maybe give me a chance to redeem myself in your thoughts?


Your always in my thoughts , normally about 11pm when I start thinking , it's round about this time that spanner twat appears


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> God, no. I’m just an insider who admires his talent



so you mean you just tend to rely on shit sources of news...


----------



## Spanner (Jun 16, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> so you mean you just tend to rely on shit sources of news...


Not at all. Please show me where I did that?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 16, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I was in Kew once, doesn't make me Monty fucking Don though.


----------



## tim (Jun 16, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Lot of people pointing out IKEA were fined for spying on their staff.
> 
> Replying to a Piers Morgan tweet
> 
> I mean, fuck it, I'm not defending IKEA, but at least they paid the people they were spying on....


And at least IKEA founder and until his death in 2018 owner  Ingvar Kamprad was  proper wartime Nazi, not one of these namby-pamby latter-day Neo-Nazis

Ikea founder Ingvar Kamprad's Nazi ties 'went deeper'


----------



## Spanner (Jun 16, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Your always in my thoughts , normally about 11pm when I start thinking , it's round about this time that spanner twat appears


You’re*


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> God, no. I’m just an insider who admires his talent



And how far inside Wootton are you?


----------



## Spanner (Jun 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


>


It was a fucking great quote, but it completely missed the mark!


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Not at all. Please show me where I did that?





Spanner said:


> God, no. I’m just an insider who admires his talent



an insider to what


----------



## two sheds (Jun 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> It was a fucking great quote, but it completely missed the mark!


I'd respond but I'm still wiping away the tears here


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> You’re*


You're doesn't have an asterix btw.
Unless you forgot to add a footnote Dan ?


----------



## Spanner (Jun 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> And how far inside Wootton are you?


Purely professional, Krtek. I’ll take your question in good faith this time, mate. Others might take it in a less favourable light.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Purely professional, Krtek. I’ll take your question in good faith this time, mate. Others might take it in a less favourable light.



Which others?


----------



## Tooter (Jun 16, 2021)

Wow...I can't stop reading comments on the GB News Facebook group.

It's depressing the level of racism, bigotry and stupidity on display.  A sad indictment confirming not only how terrible this 'news' channel is but also the amount of people flocking to it like flies with abhorrent views on many things, it lays bare the serious social problems in the UK. ☹️

Some right facepalm fodder


----------



## Spanner (Jun 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> And how far inside Wootton are you?



You think that’s an acceptable question to ask?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> You think that’s an acceptable question to ask?



Wouldn't have asked it, otherwise.

Why? Are you offended?


----------



## Spanner (Jun 16, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> You're doesn't have an asterix btw.
> Unless you forgot to add a footnote Dan ?


The asterisk is meant to point out the silliness of the person who can’t spell.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> You’re*


It's considered bad form on urban to correct people. Many posters are dyslexic or have other disabilities that prevent them posting grammatically perfect posts every time. It's polite to cut people some slack instead of pointing out every mistake they make. So please stop.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> The asterisk is meant to point out the silliness of the person who can’t spell.


Really? Because it points out you're being a twat.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> The asterisk is meant to point out the silliness of the person who can’t spell.



Ever heard of typos?

Spelling errors do not make one silly or less intelligent.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Wouldn't have asked it, otherwise.
> 
> Why? Are you offended?



Don't be liking my post, Dan.


----------



## Spanner (Jun 16, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> It's considered bad form on urban to correct people. Many posters are dyslexic or have other disabilities that prevent them posting grammatically perfect posts every time. It's polite to cut people some slack instead of pointing out every mistake they make. So please stop.


So ... did you just insert yourself into a thread where your condition wasn’t part of the discussion until you made it so?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 16, 2021)

.


Spanner said:


> So ... did you just insert yourself into a thread where your condition wasn’t part of the discussion until you made it so?


Aye up, it's Jean Luc Piccard.


----------



## Spanner (Jun 16, 2021)

Aye up, it's Jean Luc Piccard.  
Assume that’s an inside joke


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> So ... did you just insert yourself into a thread where your condition wasn’t part of the discussion until you made it so?



Don't be a spanner. It's been pointed out to you possible reasons for spelling errors.

What's your excuse for your random insertions?


----------



## Spanner (Jun 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Don't be a spanner. It's been pointed out to you possible reasons for spelling erro
> What's your excuse for your random insertions?


Excuse? I’m planning my journey to the Diana gardens on the 17th


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Excuse? I’m planning my journey to the Diana gardens on the 17th



The same Diana who you reckon was killed by your hero Philip?

That's shocking, Dan.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2021)

Boycott GB News | Advertisers list
					

Make sure you're not spreading biased news



					boycottgbnews.org


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Explain why he's talented or face decommissioning




He gets paid for this nonsense and sitting around blowing incoherent raspberries, probably more than me.

Bastard.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 16, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Boycott GB News | Advertisers list
> 
> 
> Make sure you're not spreading biased news
> ...



Wow someone paid for that domain name? Why bother. GB news is for bigoted arseholes by bigoted arseholes. From a money making perspective it's a quick smash and grab.

'Hey, there's loads of angry ignorant fuckwits out there. Newspapers for angry ignorant fuckwits are a crowded market place. I know, let's make a news channel where we can reflect angry fuckwitted views back to angry ignorant fuckwits. There'll always be some advertisers willing to advertise to angry ignorant fuckwits so let's go for it. It's not like Ofcom have much clout is it? And think of the click ad revenue Ch ching!'


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

Milk the credulous; very Trumpian.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

Mike Oxlong has emailed me saying......😂


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

So, yesterday it was Mike Hunt and Mike Oxlong.

Who will it be today? Huge Janus, Wayne Kerr, and Anita Dump?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

This might/ should rattle some of the remaining advertisers?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> So ... did you just insert yourself into a thread where your condition wasn’t part of the discussion until you made it so?


You really ARE a spanner, aren't you?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> This might/ should rattle some of the remaining advertisers?



It's apparently the logo for andysmanclub, a male mental health support group charity the man being interviewed was talking about.

Having that logo for that club represented in a hand gesture on a channel like that and the absolutely outraged face of the twitter streamer absolutely optimises the outrage culture war market we've got going on at the moment.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> It's apparently the logo for andysmanclub, a male mental health support group charity the man being interviewed was talking about.
> 
> Having that logo for that club represented in a hand gesture on a channel like that and the absolutely outraged face of the twitter streamer absolutely optimises the outrage culture war market we've got going on at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 273704


Interesting.

There appear to be a growing number of ‘men’s mental health groups’ emerging that are fronts for far-right activists .


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 16, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Wow someone paid for that domain name? Why bother. GB news is for bigoted arseholes by bigoted arseholes. From a money making perspective it's a quick smash and grab.
> 
> 'Hey, there's loads of angry ignorant fuckwits out there. Newspapers for angry ignorant fuckwits are a crowded market place. I know, let's make a news channel where we can reflect angry fuckwitted views back to angry ignorant fuckwits. There'll always be some advertisers willing to advertise to angry ignorant fuckwits so let's go for it. It's not like Ofcom have much clout is it? And think of the click ad revenue Ch ching!'



But how much loot is left over once they've paid the rent on the shipping container they're filming in and the bus fares for the year 10 work experience kid running the sound desk?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

Specsavers suspends their advertising, even if the boycott doesn't make any difference to GBN,it is entertaining to follow.




Updated list of advertisers that have pulled their ads from GB News so far: ✓ Kopparberg ✓ Grolsch ✓ Nivea ✓ Open University ✓ Ikea ✓ Octopus Energy ✓ Ovo Energy ✓ Indeed ✓ Specsavers


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 16, 2021)

It was only a matter of time before they would have someone on defending Prince Andrew


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 16, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> It was only a matter of time before they would have someone on defending Prince Andrew



The old 'King Edward may have been a massive racist who hung out with Nazis, but that doesn't make him a Nazi' argument.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 16, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> He gets paid for this nonsense and sitting around blowing incoherent raspberries, probably more than me.
> 
> Bastard.


Wootton or Spanner?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

Vodafone, another unhappy customer of Sky Media & GBN.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Interesting.
> 
> There appear to be a growing number of ‘men’s mental health groups’ emerging that are fronts for far-right activists .


Yeah I can see how there would be overlap between men's rights types, men's mental health advocates and racist blokes who also think women are the cause of all their woes.

Personally, I wouldn't have known that was a white supremacist symbol because to me it's just an a OK symbol, there's even an emoji for it 👌

I just see all this as an industry now. Norman Finkelstein wrote a book called the holocaust industry. It would be interesting to see a book called something like the woke industry or culture war industry talking about similar topics because people are making some decent money off this relentless shite.

GB news are just another incarnation of it. It attracts furious Gammons and people who like to laugh at them in the same way, say, the guardian attracts right on types and the Gammons who like to wind them up.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Yeah I can see how there would be overlap between men's rights types, men's mental health advocates and racist blokes who also think women are the cause of all their woes.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't have known that was a white supremacist symbol because to me it's just an a OK symbol, there's even an emoji for it 👌
> 
> ...


Just recently seen a few 'men's mental health walking groups' started up in South London and, with no actual evidence at all, noticed that their social media activists/followers seem to have pronounced pro-right-wing/anti left-wing characteristics.

Seems an obvious way to use a current hot topic (that may attract 'official' support/football club endorsement etc.) to subtly recruit/influence under the radar, gathering together potentially vulnerable men.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

Irrespective of my musings, using a white supremacist symbol doesn't really reflect well on the organisation or the TV presenter who should know better.


----------



## Doodler (Jun 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Irrespective of my musings, using a white supremacist symbol doesn't really reflect well on the organisation or the TV presenter who should know better.



It's pretty obscure, hardly the old right-arm gymnastics.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

This is a bonus, you get to laugh at both GBN and Charlie Mullins in one short video. 

View attachment 2b GBN.mp4


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 16, 2021)

They do appear to have sorted their sound levels out this morning (or at least improved the situation)


----------



## ska invita (Jun 16, 2021)

how many hours a day is this on?


----------



## moochedit (Jun 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> So, yesterday it was Mike Hunt and Mike Oxlong.
> 
> Who will it be today? Huge Janus, Wayne Kerr, and Anita Dump?


Go on ..phone them in....you know you want to


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Go on ..phone them in....you know you want to


Kay Malone?


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Interesting.
> 
> There appear to be a growing number of ‘men’s mental health groups’ emerging that are fronts for far-right activists .


Andy's Mens Club isn't a far-right front as far as I can tell - I know a few guys who've been involved, it's just a group therapy thing


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

Doodler said:


> It's pretty obscure, hardly the old right-arm gymnastics.


Not that obscure, just conveniently excusable.

OK hand sign added to list of hate symbols


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 16, 2021)

Someone on the Youtubes was commenting, saying that the production (low) values are a deliberate attempt to make them appear less 'elitist' and more appealing to the masses. A bit like a shitty social media clip. I'm not terribly convinced


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2021)

it is obscure, no-one who isn't very online indeed and moving in activist circles has any idea that the OK symbol has been co-opted by fascists.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> Andy's Mens Club isn't a far-right front as far as I can tell - I know a few guys who've been involved, it's just a group therapy thing


Good to hear.

Just that in the context of the fledgling right-wing channel, interviewees & presenters exchanging the hand gesture doesn't look good.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 16, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I was in Kew once, doesn't make me Monty fucking Don though.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> it is obscure, no-one who isn't very online indeed and moving in activist circles has any idea that the OK symbol has been co-opted by fascists.


I expect that's what Dewberry would argue.


----------



## chilango (Jun 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> it is obscure, no-one who isn't very online indeed and moving in activist circles has any idea that the OK symbol has been co-opted by fascists.



Yeah. But journalists who are fixated on "wokeness" should be aware of it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> They do appear to have sorted their sound levels out this morning (or at least improved the situation)



Audio quality has improved, but levels are still all over the place when they go an outside broadcast or zoom interview.

In one OB, they actually gave the interviewee a proper clip on mic to use, instead of the interviewer holding a cheap mic or their iPhone in their general direction, in the hope of picking-up whatever they were saying.


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2021)

chilango said:


> Yeah. But journalists who are fixated on "wokeness" should be aware of it.


right. But they also might think that just because some activists in america have been trolled by some nazis into thinking anyone using the the widely recognised OK symbol is also a nazi is no reason to stop using a widely recognised symbol for OK. I still use it from time to time and I'm fairly sure I'm not a nazi.


----------



## bemused (Jun 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Interesting.
> 
> There appear to be a growing number of ‘men’s mental health groups’ emerging that are fronts for far-right activists .



Ambler is hardly 'far right' he started the charity after his brother in law killed himself. If you asked the majority of people outside the Internet what that sign means most of them will say OK.
​


----------



## bemused (Jun 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> right. But they also might think that just because some activists in america have been trolled by some nazis into thinking anyone using the the widely recognised OK symbol is also a nazi is no reason to stop using a widely recognised symbol for OK. I still use it from time to time and I'm fairly sure I'm not a nazi.


I've had nurses use it at me, I didn't realise they could be undercover KKK operatives trying to recruit chemo patients. Sneaky bastards!


----------



## chilango (Jun 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> right. But they also might think that just because some activists in america have been trolled by some nazis into thinking anyone using the the widely recognised OK symbol is also a nazi is no reason to stop using a widely recognised symbol for OK. I still use it from time to time and I'm fairly sure I'm not a nazi.



Sure. I'm not for a moment suggesting it was used in a wp way. 

Just that those journalists can't plead ignorance. If they aren't aware of it's wp appropriation they probably aren't the experts on wokeness and anti-racism they have positioned themselves to be.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 16, 2021)

It's an optics thing. 
If you're marketing yourself as a right of centre, 'anti-woke' broadcaster, then it's probably a good idea to say away from any 'concerning' gestures....


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> It's an optics thing.
> If you're marketing yourself as a right of centre, 'anti-woke' broadcaster, then it's probably a good idea to say away from any 'concerning' gestures....


But they're only concerning to people who they aren't interested in appealing to/ actively want to alienate


----------



## chilango (Jun 16, 2021)

Yeah.

I'm not "concerned" by the gesture in this context. I'm more interested in puncturing their self-proclaimed expertise on such matters.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Interesting.
> 
> There appear to be a growing number of ‘men’s mental health groups’ emerging that are fronts for far-right activists .


Do  you have a source for that? If true that's very kinds of fucke dup


----------



## Doodler (Jun 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Not that obscure, just conveniently excusable.
> 
> OK hand sign added to list of hate symbols



A lot more obscure than Pepe the Frog, which journalists should recognise by now.


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2021)

chilango said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I'm not "concerned" by the gesture in this context. I'm more interested in puncturing their self-proclaimed expertise on such matters.


The whole premise of this station is for their presenters and journalists to challenge or disregard the views and opinions of the woke left. It's their thing.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Do  you have a source for that? If true that's very kinds of fucke dup


No, I don't...it's very much an impression that I've developed recently based on some fairly casual looking at the SM outputs from some activists involved in this sort of stuff. 
Literally no more than that...but sometimes a hunch is correct.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 16, 2021)

bemused said:


> Ambler is hardly 'far right' he started the charity after his brother in law killed himself. If you asked the majority of people outside the Internet what that sign means most of them will say OK.
> ​


It also means OK, but it is very odd for it to be used in a broadcast interview.


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> No, I don't...it's very much an impression that I've developed recently based on some fairly casual looking at the SM outputs from some activists involved in this sort of stuff.
> Literally no more than that...but sometimes a hunch is correct.


I think it's quite easy for Men With Grievances to end up dominating these kinds of groups, for obvious reasons. Mostly going in the direction of MRAs than far right though IME?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> I think it's quite easy for Men With Grievances to end up dominating these kinds of groups, for obvious reasons. Mostly going in the direction of MRAs than far right though IME?


Yep, but Venn diagram stuff.


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Yep, but Venn diagram stuff.


I do wonder about this venn diagram, and if it has to be that way - while all the 'she won't let me see the bairns' stuff that's widespread on the left is undeniably quite funny, it does mean that many men who happen find themselves on the wrong side of the family courts don't feel welcome - and there's a whole ecosystem of rightwing voices validating their grievances.


----------



## Doodler (Jun 16, 2021)

Should spread the rumour that alt-right/manosphere incels in the US have unwittingly adopted the wanker gesture as a covert greeting.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

Latest crackpot theory on social media: "all the advertisers that have pulled out are EU companies!!"

.. yeah, like The Open University, Octopus Energy and Vodafone.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Latest crackpot theory on social media: "all the advertisers that have pulled out are EU companies!!"
> 
> .. yeah, like The Open University, Octopus Energy and Vodafone.


Desperate idiots


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 16, 2021)

Journalists lol


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 16, 2021)

So I put an hour in this morning.

It is just. So dull. Great for boomers I guess, to validate their petty right ring grievances. This sort of stuff will interest them plus the utterly cringe presenters.  Not sure the younger right wing types are going to stick with it. They will want the sort of stuff that may not get past OFCOM.

Plus they need to cut down on the loons defending massive paedophiles.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 16, 2021)

Ringpiece grievances


----------



## Doodler (Jun 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Latest crackpot theory on social media: "all the advertisers that have pulled out are EU companies!!"
> 
> .. yeah, like The Open University, Octopus Energy and Vodafone.


It will also reinforce beliefs on the right about the reality of cancel culture and how corporate capitalism and woke leftism are joined at the hip. (They would do the same if they could, and more, but they can't.)


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Just recently seen a few 'men's mental health walking groups' started up in South London and, with no actual evidence at all, noticed that their social media activists/followers seem to have pronounced pro-right-wing/anti left-wing characteristics.
> 
> Seems an obvious way to use a current hot topic (that may attract 'official' support/football club endorsement etc.) to subtly recruit/influence under the radar, gathering together potentially vulnerable men.


I've been having some serious suspicions about one I keep seeing on FB. Even down to the logo which I occasionally convince myself has hidden RW symbols. Then I think I'm just cracking up. But the fact that this is a thing is very interesting.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 16, 2021)

It wouldn't surprise me if a few of the "men together away from our worries" tiptoe into far-right and -adjacent territory. It's the old Alpha Course rouse: spend a few weeks chatting about the weather and being nice to each other, and then by week 4 expect everyone to be speaking in tongues and hanging around evangelical churches.


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if a few of the "men together away from our worries" tiptoe into far-right and -adjacent territory. It's the old Alpha Course rouse: spend a few weeks chatting about the weather and being nice to each other, and then by week 4 expect everyone to be speaking in tongues and hanging around evangelical churches.


Maybe - but if that's true, it's at least partly because that space has been more or less abandoned by the left


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> Maybe - but if that's true, it's at least partly because that space has been more or less abandoned by the left


Not sure about 'abandoned' tbh, I can't recall when the left would ever have taken an explicit interest in men's mental health.
I see this more as some elements (correctly) identifying the current opportunity to work a front.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I've been having some serious suspicions about one I keep seeing on FB. Even down to the logo which I occasionally convince myself has hidden RW symbols. Then I think I'm just cracking up. But the fact that this is a thing is very interesting.


Got to clarify, I don't _know _this is a thing; it's a hunch corroborated by some SM trawling.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 16, 2021)

The left has by and large 'sided' with the women with kids (and so often too the kids) in the relationship. Don't think that should change at all.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 16, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> It was only a matter of time before they would have someone on defending Prince Andrew





🤣


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> So ... did you just insert yourself into a thread where your condition wasn’t part of the discussion until you made it so?


One, you don't own the thread and anyone can comment whenever they want, two, we''re not talking about any condition I may or may not have, three, you're being a twat with your attitude and four, you're a noob.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> One, you don't own the thread and anyone can comment whenever they want, two, we''re not talking about any condition I may or may not have, three, you're being a twat with your attitude and four, you're a noob.


who took the Murdoch shilling.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> One, you don't own the thread and anyone can comment whenever they want, two, we''re not talking about any condition I may or may not have, three, you're being a twat with your attitude and four, you're a noob.



Surely you mean - cunt?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Surely you mean - cunt?


I'm trying to cut back and not use the word until after lunch.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 16, 2021)

Cross posted just now from the Partridge thread. But it might lighten the thread. This is the kind of thing GB News needs more of. Madeley. Get him - now.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Cross posted just now from the Partridge thread. But it might lighten the thread. This is the kind of thing GB News needs more of. Madeley. Get him - now.





There's terror, right there.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

This is funny...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 16, 2021)

If the far right have been reduced to forming 'mental health walking groups' just to blend in it's possible the liberals haven't lost the culture war after all.


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 16, 2021)

Well this did not take long


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 16, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> If the far right have been reduced to forming 'mental health walking groups' just to blend in it's possible the liberals haven't lost the culture war after all.


Well, some of it looks kinda 'marchy'.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> If the far right have been reduced to forming 'mental health walking groups' just to blend in it's possible the liberals haven't lost the culture war after all.


Semi-seriously, I seem to (half) remember MadeInBedlam mentioning far-right targeting of some vulnerable groups before...but I may have that wrong; apols if so.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Well this did not take long




Just below that tweet, is this from a one-time Ofcom executive who provided an insider eye on the conversations that will be taking place at Riverside House. He wrote this for Broadcastnow the morning after Wootton's monologue.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Semi-seriously, I seem to (half) remember MadeInBedlam mentioning far-right targeting of some vulnerable groups before...but I may have that wrong; apols if so.


I makes sense, if you are at your lowest ebb and your normal critical thinking skills are not working their best, then a religious and/or ring-wing person or group comes along offering easy answers, I can imagine it's on easy trap to fall into.

1) Easy answers
2) Part of the In-group
3) It's the 'Others' fault
4) The people behind these groups have no scruples about recruiting people who need proper help and not easy answers.
5) In addition Profit!

See also conspiracy theorists.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 16, 2021)

Seen it referred to as Wetherspoons TV.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 16, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Seen it referred to as Wetherspoons TV.



Both Wooton and Tim Martin are New Zealanders (I think). They're quite opinionated about immigrants considering that!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 16, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Plus they need to cut down on the loons defending massive paedophiles.


HEBEPHILES, man, HEBEPHILES


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Both Wooton and Tim Martin are New Zealanders (I think). They're quite opinionated about immigrants considering that!



Wooton is, Martin was born in Norwich, but grow-up in NZ.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Martin was born in Norwich, but grow-up in NZ.


A two-times economic migrant eh


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 273751
> 
> There's terror, right there.



She should really have stuck with the BBC (despite it getting a bad name sometimes!).


----------



## Petcha (Jun 16, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> She should really have stuck with the BBC (despite it getting a bad name sometimes!).



She's a really really sharp interviewer. Unfortunately got shouted over by Morgan and now, incredibly, Madeley shouts over her even more.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 16, 2021)

Petcha said:


> She's a really really sharp interviewer. Unfortunately got shouted over by Morgan and now, incredibly, Madeley shouts over her even more.



I've only ever seen short clips of GMB and that's enough..  Not sure what she gets out of being on there, other than maybe more money.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 16, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I've only ever seen short clips of GMB and that's enough..  Not sure what she gets out of being on there, other than maybe more money.


And not having to live in Manchester. I'm pretty sure that she left the beeb when they moved up to Media City.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

I've seen this a few times...



They must be using those robotic studio cameras, and this one gets lost searching out intelligent life to focus on.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 16, 2021)

Petcha said:


> She's a really really sharp interviewer. Unfortunately got shouted over by Morgan and now, incredibly, Madeley shouts over her even more.


Men in talking over women shocker.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is funny...




From experience, can tell you that cleaning staff are often treated like serfs. Ignored, bossed by supervisors, warned against joining unions,  and invisible (apart from the above video).


----------



## 2hats (Jun 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've seen this a few times...
> 
> View attachment 273760
> 
> They must be using those robotic studio cameras, and this one gets lost searching out intelligent life to focus on.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 16, 2021)

The couple on air now keep getting corrected by people they're speaking to.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 16, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> HEBEPHILES, man, HEBEPHILES



It always astounds me when nonces and their defenders think that such terminological pettifogging is any kind of defence. No mate, you're a fucking nonce.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

Audience figures are dropping off, after the interest created by their launch - 

Tuesday (share of viewing)

6am – 9am
GBN = Great British Breakfast 0.046M (1.5%)
* Yesterday 0.079 (2.5%)

8pm - 9pm
GBN = Andrew Neil 0.072M (0.4%)
* Yesterday 0.153M (0.9%)

Figures from broadcast, via a third party, because their site is subscription only.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 16, 2021)

NoXion said:


> It always astounds me when nonces and their defenders think that such terminological pettifogging is any kind of defence. No mate, you're a fucking nonce.


I'm sure that non-beast prisoners make nuanced judgements about new lags who insist on going on Rule 45(h) rather than Rule 45(p).


----------



## elbows (Jun 16, 2021)

2hats said:


>



Excellent work, I was going to shout Gronda gronda when I saw the earlier image but you got the job done well ahead of me!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

Highlights of the channel are being shown on Sunday at 4pm.

No mention of what follows at 4.05pm.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Highlights of the channel are being shown on Sunday at 4pm.
> 
> No mention of what follows at 4.05pm.



The blooper reel and out-takes! Must be an epic watch


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Highlights of the channel are being shown on Sunday at 4pm.
> 
> No mention of what follows at 4.05pm.


Dead air where adverts should be!


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've seen this a few times...
> 
> View attachment 273760
> 
> They must be using those robotic studio cameras, and this one gets lost searching out intelligent life to focus on.


That is Darren Grimes


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

LV has now confirmed they are suspending their ads.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 16, 2021)

Cavalcade of cuntery. Someone on the screen being interviewed on zoom about something woke. Who is this person - there is nothing on the screen to suggest who it is. Interview finishes. His name was jack. Hosts agree that Brexit was great. Now the weather and an advert for funeral plans


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 16, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> That is Darren Grimes


The plant has a name?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

And. it's goodbye from Bosch.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 16, 2021)

There's quite a few companies saying  their adverts were placed by a third party without their approval or even knowledge. I wonder if someone at an agency got a bit overenthusiastic with placing adverts? 

It is heartening to see so many companies pulling their adds though.


----------



## T & P (Jun 16, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> There's quite a few companies saying  their adverts were placed by a third party without their approval or even knowledge. I wonder if someone at an agency got a bit overenthusiastic with placing adverts?
> 
> It is heartening to see so many companies pulling their adds though.


And Piers Moron and the Daily Mail are outraged, for extra satisfaction.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> There's quite a few companies saying  their adverts were placed by a third party without their approval or even knowledge. I wonder if someone at an agency got a bit overenthusiastic with placing adverts?
> 
> It is heartening to see so many companies pulling their adds though.



The media buyers buy from 'Sky Media', the sales house that sells airtime on about 130 channels, based on selected demographics, but 'Sky Media' bundle-up the smaller channels into packages, and didn't draw attention to the fact they had added GBNews to one of those packages.

I am sure there's some red faces at Sky Media.

This article explains how it works...



> A source familiar with Sky Media’s bartering process says that it is customary now for brands to buy audiences, not channels. And they are placed accordingly across the hundred-plus channels Sky carries during very select breaks. They say: “It is very rare that a brand doesn’t want to appear on a channel, this is quite unprecedented. This hasn’t really happened before.” And it’s true. It is difficult to conjure an example of a news organization being boycotted before launch and its media therefore subsequently being bought by accident.
> 
> Earlier this week, The Drum looked at which brands were apparently taking a stance by advertising on the channel. There were a huge number of household names you wouldn’t expect in a news environment. The problem was, many didn’t make a conscious decision to advertise on a channel which has found itself at the centre of yet another culture war. The linear TV inventory was just added to the bidding pool at Sky Media, alongside 129 other channels.











						How advertisers inadvertently bought TV ads on GB News - and what it says about media
					

When veteran broadcaster Andrew Neil’s GB News came to our screens loaded with scores of household name advertisers apparently undeterred by boycott pressure from social media activists, all looked rosy for the channel – until it emerged many of those brands had no idea they were advertising...




					www.thedrum.com


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 16, 2021)

They are asking people not to post trollist comments on Twitter as it’s not really fair and they are a new company and are too busy for this


----------



## Petcha (Jun 16, 2021)

This is hilarious. The revulsion on mccoy's face. His body language too. He's almost leaning out of camera he's so desperate to get away from her.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 16, 2021)

will they have to resort to just ads for spoons and dodgy gold coins merchants targeting the old and guliable


----------



## Petcha (Jun 16, 2021)

actually i think he's the one sending the tweets. he does distract himself quite a lot on that shitty laptop of his.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 16, 2021)

No. I can't watch what looks like a corpse speaking to me from 1997 on his 2400 baud modem. No. No more. As horribly gripping as it is. No.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

McCoy is not happy about the funny emails.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 16, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> HEBEPHILES, man, HEBEPHILES


They weren't Nazis, they were NATIONAL SOCIALISTS!!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 16, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> They are asking people not to post trollist comments on Twitter as it’s not really fair and they are a new company and are too busy for this



Snowflakes


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 16, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> There's quite a few companies saying  their adverts were placed by a third party without their approval or even knowledge. I wonder if someone at an agency got a bit overenthusiastic with placing adverts?
> 
> It is heartening to see so many companies pulling their adds though.



Next step is badger them until they drop the agencies that placed the adds as well


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 16, 2021)

Petcha said:


> This is hilarious. The revulsion on mccoy's face. His body language too. He's almost leaning out of camera he's so desperate to get away from her.


I've just turned over and he's done it again when she said she didn't know what 'furlongs and yards' were. He's just sat there aghast. I give him two weeks.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 16, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> They weren't Nazis, they were NATIONAL SOCIALISTS!!


ARABS ARE SEMITIC


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> McCoy is not happy about the funny emails.



Not using surnames from now on!

_Emailing from Essex, Wayne concurs with the new policy..._


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 16, 2021)

Wonder if they're going to kick off when they get an email from a Mr B. Oddy?


----------



## petee (Jun 16, 2021)

GB News read out messages from ‘Mike Hunt’ and ‘Mike Oxlong’ – and Twitter loved it
					

GB News has officially been rinsed as the new kid on the block after its viewers apparently played some old-school pranks on its presenters.Like all current affairs channels, the “anti-woke” arrival – which launched to much fanfare on Sunday – has been taking call-ins from members of the public...




					www.indy100.com
				




sry if this has been posted already, point is, i got this from a US site so even we over here across the pond know


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

Money, money, money, but not for GBN from Money Supermarket, who has now pulled their ads, together with Boomin Estate Agents.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 16, 2021)

A lot of advertisers will be waiting as always to see which way the wind blows, they don't actually have principles other than protecting the bottom line. If GB News manages to survive its birth pangs and builds a loyal decent sized following then all these companies claiming they don't want their brands associated with it will come back. Do they have a rich backer willing to sub them until then? If not then their lifespan is liable to be short even for a company clearly working on a shoestring budget.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 16, 2021)

I have to admit even I didn't expect it to be quite this bad. LBC do a better job and have a nicer looking studio. And that's just a couple of fixed cameras in a primarily radio studio.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> A lot of advertisers will be waiting as always to see which way the wind blows, they don't actually have principles other than protecting the bottom line. If GB News manages to survive its birth pangs and builds a loyal decent sized following then all these companies claiming they don't want their brands associated with it will come back. Do they have a rich backer willing to sub them until then? If not then their lifespan is liable to be short even for a company clearly working on a shoestring budget.



Not sure about that, most of these companies are not really associated with advertising on other news channels, and they certainly didn't book to go on GBN.

They ended-up on it by accident, because 'Sky Media' put GBN in with a package of other stations, that had otherwise unsold airtime, and flogged that package off on the cheap.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> A lot of advertisers will be waiting as always to see which way the wind blows, they don't actually have principles other than protecting the bottom line. If GB News manages to survive its birth pangs and builds a loyal decent sized following then all these companies claiming they don't want their brands associated with it will come back. Do they have a rich backer willing to sub them until then? If not then their lifespan is liable to be short even for a company clearly working on a shoestring budget.


US billionaire backed; all very Brexit.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 16, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> HEBEPHILES, man, HEBEPHILES


TBF, I get pretty fed up with the redefinition of a perfectly valid medical term - "paedophilia" - to include everything that's beyond the pale in regard to sex with people under the age of consent.

But, rather than splitting hairs about the fine definitions between the various pathologies, why can't we just use the existing and perfectly adequate term "child sexual abuser"? That covers the whole age range, says exactly what it is, and avoids any doubt about the harms that are done.

None of which to say that this particular individual's hair-splitting was apparently about anything other than trying to excuse Prince Andrew from allegations that he has sexually abused children.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 16, 2021)

NoXion said:


> It always astounds me when nonces and their defenders think that such terminological pettifogging is any kind of defence. No mate, you're a fucking nonce.


"Get your filthy paedophile hands off my kid or I'll phone the police!"

"Actually, Madam, I think you'll find..."


----------



## tim (Jun 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Money, money, money, but not for GBN from Money Supermarket, who has now pulled their ads, together with Boomin Estate Agents.


These Capitalist rats may have side jumped ship, but it is good to the Comrades at the Co-op are standing firm alongside the glorious heroes of Socialism at GB Newts.


The people's flag is deepest Red, White, and Blue ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

McCoy doing a facepalm.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 16, 2021)

"We just won't read out surnames"


----------



## Raheem (Jun 16, 2021)

Ted Striker said:


> "We just won't read out surnames"



That's the way it's normally done, innit. Jed from Birkenhead and so on. Cuts out the problem at source. Seems to be something people who work in the industry just instinctively know.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 16, 2021)

Wtf is McCoy doing on there? I thought he'd happily see his days out at the BBC.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Wtf is McCoy doing on there? I thought he'd happily see his days out at the BBC.


He wanted to move from manipulation of the news to inventing the news.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 16, 2021)

.


Badgers said:


>



I think she's the one who took 4 attempts yesterday to pronounce Abergavenny


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Raheem (Jun 16, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> .
> 
> I think she's the one who took 4 attempts yesterday to pronounce Abergavenny


And so she gave up on asking for a ticket to Llandovery. All makes sense.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 16, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Wtf is McCoy doing on there? I thought he'd happily see his days out at the BBC.



must of ask him to take a pay cut due to wage difference present at the BBC


Guess he is wish he took it now


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2021)

Meanwhile we're back to Andrew Neil's shipping container....


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 16, 2021)

Ted Striker said:


> "We just won't read out surnames"




Imagine the staff note: "As of now, we don't read out surnames of people that have written letters to us..."

Says nothing about people mentioned in the _content_ of the letters



Solid 10/10 for effort and inventiveness


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 16, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




Having said that, BBC news had someone in Lincoln this morning, and they said it's on the east coast

i'm a bit concerned about what's happened to places like louth and horncastle...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Having said that, BBC news had someone in Lincoln this morning, and they said it's on the east coast
> 
> i'm a bit concerned about what's happened to places like louth and horncastle...


The BBC left 'reporting' and starting 'presenting' a long time ago. On that basis they don't need any intelligence so not surprising.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 16, 2021)

This 9pm show is unbearable.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 16, 2021)

I only caught a glimpse of it coz I hadn't switched the channel from the last time.

Honest. 

But that guy really is an annoying cunt; unfamiliar with him until just then!


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Meanwhile we're back to Andrew Neil's shipping container....
> 
> View attachment 273818


It's basically Spinal Tap - The Series isn't it.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 16, 2021)

have the release how much money they threw at Neil to be involved

know they scrapped his daily show but jebus


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 16, 2021)

Seriously...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 16, 2021)

Ted Striker said:


> Imagine the staff note: "As of now, we don't read out surnames of people that have written letters to us..."
> 
> Says nothing about people mentioned in the _content_ of the letters
> 
> ...



My browser is giving a 404 ?.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 16, 2021)

ok watching it for 5 minutes is this not the jeremy vine show on channel 5 but just 24 hours

and without storm huntley


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 16, 2021)

don wooton losing another part of his soul by asking lox faurence  why he thinks that the country does not castrate gay men anymore is a good idea

it progressive politics

fuck this shit

*changes channel


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

Literally no need to email the cock gag names....


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 16, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Seriously... View attachment 273831


Bewbs and Co


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 16, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> My browser is giving a 404 ?.


I think it's from the old french...Clitoris


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 16, 2021)

Nice.


Ted Striker said:


> "We just won't read out surnames"




That's seriously strong school teacher reaching the end of his rope vibes


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 16, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> My browser is giving a 404 ?.





Artaxerxes said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> That's seriously strong school teacher reaching the end of his rope vibes


YOU'RE ONLY WASTING YOUR OWN TIME, I'M PAID TO BE HERE


----------



## Supine (Jun 16, 2021)

I giggled seeing it described as Wetherspoons TV today. I’m not watching it  again (I hope).


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 16, 2021)

Trolling taken to new levels


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 16, 2021)

Here is the arse man himself


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 16, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Here is the arse man himself



I was about to say, I thought that was Adam Pacitti!


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 16, 2021)

do we need GB news up the Arse?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 16, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> do we need GB news up the Arse?


Undoubtedly yes.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 16, 2021)

Anyway, no Spanner tonight? Has he flounced?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


>



_“Tess, in Stoke on Trent says...”_

Shame she omitted the surname.😂


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2021)

This channel is truly the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm half tempted to watch  although I can't because I can't get channels


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 16, 2021)

Ted Striker said:


> "We just won't read out surnames"



Did Hugh Janus actually get read out? Please tell me it did and there's a clip 😁


----------



## Spanner (Jun 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> who took the Murdoch shilling.



Nope. I have never been employed by Murdoch. Or Desmond for that matter, despite working at the N&S building for several years as well.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 16, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> That's seriously strong school teacher reaching the end of his rope vibes


"You're wasting YOUR TIME, not MINE."


----------



## Spanner (Jun 16, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Anyway, no Spanner tonight? Has he flounced?


Hi


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> _“Tess, in Stoke on Trent says...”_
> 
> Shame she omitted the surname.😂


Dropped a bollock, so to speak


----------



## tim (Jun 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Nope. I have never been employed by Murdoch. Or Desmond for that matter, despite working at the N&S building for several years as well.


I wish  people would stop polishing your lamp!


----------



## petee (Jun 17, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> YOU'RE ONLY WASTING YOUR OWN TIME, I'M PAID TO BE HERE


i've said something like that, but not in caps.
"hey i'm getting paid, i'll just sit here."


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2021)

petee said:


> i've said something like that, but not in caps.
> "hey i'm getting paid, i'll just sit here."


"Hey guys, I'll be your supply teacher today, just call me Petee, no biggie, no need to stand on ceremony, wasn't that long ago I was sitting where you were, with my Fleetwood Mac badges and my Spandau hair and that, just chillin' with my buds, amirite?!"


----------



## petee (Jun 17, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> "Hey guys, I'll be your supply teacher today, just call me Petee, no biggie, no need to stand on ceremony, wasn't that long ago I was sitting where you were, with my Fleetwood Mac badges and my Spandau hair and that, just chillin' with my buds, amirite?!"


you really don't know me do you


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> McCoy is not happy about the funny emails.




Basically indistinguishable from This Time with Alan Partridge, apart from being probably funnier.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2021)

petee said:


> you really don't know me do you


----------



## Raheem (Jun 17, 2021)

Think the constant stream of Tories may cause them regulatory problems. If it weren't for that, they'd probably get away with it. But I don't see how you justify following an interview with Rishi Sunak with a discussion of the interview between Andrew Neil, Michael Portillo and Liam Halligan (an advisor to Liz Truss in recent history).


----------



## Spanner (Jun 17, 2021)

tim said:


> I wish  people would stop polishing your lamp!


…and start polishing yours? 

Green eyes lol


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 17, 2021)

I 100% approve of this stunt.

OK, I won't deny it, I've wanted to see Adam Pacitti's bottom for some time


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 17, 2021)

Poor sod has had enough hasn't he.  Plus it is trending on Twitter.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Hi



Hi marty1


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 17, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> YOU'RE ONLY WASTING YOUR OWN TIME, I'M PAID TO BE HERE



Young man grow up, you'll learn something.


Raheem said:


> Think the constant stream of Tories may cause them regulatory problems. If it weren't for that, they'd probably get away with it. But I don't see how you justify following an interview with Rishi Sunak with a discussion of the interview between Andrew Neil, Michael Portillo and Liam Halligan (an advisor to Liz Truss in recent history).



Unlike the BBCthere’s no clause saying they need to be unbiased or honest or good


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 17, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Seriously... View attachment 273831



I'm assuming you're laughing at her furry top?  It's the one I was referring to earlier in the thread (but not sure if you're allowed to laugh at someone's clothes).


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2021)

That 'GBNews Fails' twitter account had just over 1k followers yesterday morning, it's over 26k now, which seems fairly impressive growth.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 17, 2021)

Thought it would be worth just having all the “Bart Simpsoned” moments in one post:


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Raheem (Jun 17, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Unlike the BBCthere’s no clause saying they need to be unbiased or honest or good


Yes there is. How much it will be enforced is another question.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Young man grow up, you'll learn something.
> 
> 
> Unlike the BBCthere’s no clause saying they need to be unbiased or honest or good



They are subject to OFCOM's rules on due impartiality and due accuracy.









						Section five: Due impartiality and due accuracy
					

This section of the Broadcasting Code relates to the concept of




					www.ofcom.org.uk


----------



## existentialist (Jun 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


>



He thinks their sound problems are down to a lack of "state of the art sound equipment"? 

I suspect that someone with a bunch of webcams and a pile of open source software could do a better job than they're managing right now, assuming it was being operated by someone moderately competent. It's not state of the art gear they need, but halfway capable operators.

I do wonder if this is the side-effect of the neoliberal right wing tendency to see workers as dispensible, interchangeable drones, whose expertise is irrelevant. After all, since so many of them seem to perceive experts as part of the problem, why on earth WOULD they hire an expert sound or video person? Far better to find someone with the "correct" political views and untainted by contact with the establishment.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> He thinks their sound problems are down to a lack of "state of the art sound equipment"?
> 
> I suspect that someone with a bunch of webcams and a pile of open source software could do a better job than they're managing right now, assuming it was being operated by someone moderately competent. It's not state of the art gear they need, but halfway capable operators.
> 
> I do wonder if this is the side-effect of the neoliberal right wing tendency to see workers as dispensible, interchangeable drones, whose expertise is irrelevant. After all, since so many of them seem to perceive experts as part of the problem, why on earth WOULD they hire an expert sound or video person? Far better to find someone with the "correct" political views and untainted by contact with the establishment.


I suspect they were more motivated to find someone who was cheap more than any other criteria


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They are subject to OFCOM's rules on due impartiality and due accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They'll be fine, especially with Dacre taking over Ofcom.



> “Due” is an important qualification to the concept of impartiality. Impartiality itself means not favouring one side over another. “Due” means adequate or appropriate to the subject and nature of the programme. So “due impartiality” does not mean an equal division of time has to be given to every view, or that every argument and every facet of every argument has to be represented. The approach to due impartiality may vary according to the nature of the subject, the type of programme and channel, the likely expectation of the audience as to content, and the extent to which the content and approach is signalled to the audience. Context, as defined in Section two: Harm and offence of the Code, is important.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> He thinks their sound problems are down to a lack of "state of the art sound equipment"?


I am sure he knows the problems are deeper than anything connected to the equipment, he's just taking the piss, it's the McCoy way.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 17, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> I suspect they were more motivated to find someone who was cheap more than any other criteria


Given the paranoid mindset that seems to dominate gammon thought, I can't believe that they won't be trying to filter out dangerous leftie liberal types...


----------



## two sheds (Jun 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Given the paranoid mindset that seems to dominate gammon thought, I can't believe that they won't be trying to filter out dangerous leftie liberal types...


unless they _did _hire leftie liberal types who are sabotaging it


----------



## existentialist (Jun 17, 2021)

two sheds said:


> unless they _did _hire leftie liberal types who are sabotaging it


I do hope that idea takes root. The pogroms would be legendary.

It'd almost be worth setting up a GBNews Sound Engineer Twitter account to explain how the latest cockup was carefully planned...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> They'll be fine, especially with Dacre taking over Ofcom.



That isn't guaranteed, the interview panel appears to have turned him down, it's reported that the competition is to be re-run. 









						Paul Dacre and Ofcom: What's going on?
					

The contest to be the regulator's next boss is being re-run amid concerns over the PM's preferred candidate.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> That isn't guaranteed, the interview panel appears to have turned him down, it's reported that the competition is to be re-run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They turned him down, had three candidates lined up and then the government made them rerun to keep Dacre eligible. 

Government likes a stitch up, they are doing the same sort of thing with museum and charity trustees.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Jun 17, 2021)

That proves it  they've been hiring people off the Guardian.


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Serene (Jun 17, 2021)

I have been waiting for them ( GB News ) to show Gammons sat eating a full English while having a pint, at 9 in the morning, in Wetherspoons, this morning, while showing adverts to join the Armed Forces and shoot people and Union Jacks everywhere on the walls.  No doubt there has been HP Sauce adverts on every ten minutes.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 17, 2021)

Hope they'll be a Fyre Festival style documentary made.


----------



## Serene (Jun 17, 2021)

GB News has just said that it is going to announce a full list of Englands traitors, with their names and addresses, in this weeks program. Funnily enough it wont include Dyson who moved to Singapore for tax reasons.


----------



## Serene (Jun 17, 2021)

Rees-Mogg will appear on the programe tomorrow, wearing a Monacle, preaching about Victorian values. The Gammons wont be joining the Army , of course, because " We are too old ", but they will be telling everyone that anyone not working should be forced to join up.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 17, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> I suspect they were more motivated to find someone who was cheap more than any other criteria


And non union i would guess.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 17, 2021)

Maybe the "sound engineer" is sasha barron cohen and they haven't twigged yet?


----------



## Serene (Jun 17, 2021)

" Scarborough Council announces plan to tackle Seagull poo " is the latest headline on it. Gammon Pensioners are ringing in furiously shouting about Seagulls taking over the shopping centre and stealing their chips.
SEAGULL POO PROBLEM written in capital letters across the screen.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 17, 2021)

Not the sharpest tool....


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2021)

From about 50 45 seconds in, you can see Brazier totally cracks up, even though he tries to hide it, when Muroki gets confused about viruses. 

ETA - watch carefully from 45 seconds, the look on his face when she mentions covid, before he cracks-up, fucking priceless.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2021)

It is funny but also disturbing that this is here


----------



## Serene (Jun 17, 2021)

Its being broadcast from the back office of a London Wetherspoons. You can see them sticking to the carpet as they walk about.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 17, 2021)

moochedit said:


> And non union i would guess.


That's implied from cheap


brogdale said:


> Not the sharpest tool....



5G innit


----------



## Raheem (Jun 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Not the sharpest tool....



Worth noting that she was a member of that racism commission that said everything was more-or-less fine and we were supposed to take it seriously.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 17, 2021)

Elmer Bernstein and the Famous Five


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 17, 2021)

How strange............


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2021)

#goingwell


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 17, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


>



That's fucking brilliant, best so far. Seriously where do they find these people?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2021)

A close up of Brazier cracking up, I can't stop laughing at this.


----------



## Serene (Jun 17, 2021)

The Seagulls and the Gammon Pensioners need to arrange a meeting in Scarborough to sort their war out. There has been a lot of fish and chip stealing, followed by retaliatory attacks from the Pensioners. A Scarborough Pensioner has said the Gulls arent happy with just having the chippies, seafronts and piers but they now want the shopping centres too, he said they had better come " tooled up ".


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2021)

Another magic moment.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> He thinks their sound problems are down to a lack of "state of the art sound equipment"?
> 
> I suspect that someone with a bunch of webcams and a pile of open source software could do a better job than they're managing right now, assuming it was being operated by someone moderately competent. It's not state of the art gear they need, but halfway capable operators.
> 
> I do wonder if this is the side-effect of the neoliberal right wing tendency to see workers as dispensible, interchangeable drones, whose expertise is irrelevant. After all, since so many of them seem to perceive experts as part of the problem, why on earth WOULD they hire an expert sound or video person? Far better to find someone with the "correct" political views and untainted by contact with the establishment.


It also seems very dark in the studio.


----------



## Serene (Jun 17, 2021)

You can tell they are in a Wetherspoons as the female presenter has sneaked a part drunk bottle of Vodka in, in her handbag.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 17, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> That's fucking brilliant, best so far. Seriously where do they find these people?



I was prepared to give her the benefit of the doubt because it's an easy slip of the tongue when doing live TV where you're obviously new to the gig.  Thing is though she was reading off her notes as she said it.  Bizarre.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2021)

marty21 said:


> It also seems very dark in the studio.



They are on a tight budget, and keeping an eye on their electric use.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They are on a tight budget, and keeping an eye on their electric use.



I think they've cheaped out on the lighting and couldn't turn it up even if they wanted to.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 17, 2021)

marty21 said:


> It also seems very dark in the studio.


TV studios need a _lot_ of light…


----------



## existentialist (Jun 17, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I think they've cheaped out on the lighting and couldn't turn it up even if they wanted to.


I've got a pair of Screwfix LED floodlights as my "stage lighting" for online stuff, and I think I can manage a (marginally) better lit set than they're managing


----------



## rekil (Jun 17, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


>



Dick's complicated view of the gypsy golliwogs who habitually terrorise honeysuckle cottage.



Spoiler


----------



## two sheds (Jun 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Another magic moment.



Tweet not available - I feel deprived


----------



## brogdale (Jun 17, 2021)

How rude!


----------



## brogdale (Jun 17, 2021)

Hoping that Simon hears from Ewan Kerr this afternoon.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 17, 2021)

Moneysupermarket have now backed down in their 'boycott'


----------



## two sheds (Jun 17, 2021)

Doesn't surprise me, people from GBNews probably did their ads


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> How rude!
> 
> View attachment 273927



It does look like she's giving the middle fingers, but in fact she's crossing her fingers, hoping her mic would work as it was her time to talk, and his mic had just failed, and you couldn't hear anything he was saying.

The Metro has some good screen-shots of spelling cock-ups in their text captions... 









						GB News suffers another blunder as it couldn't even spell Laurence Fox right
					

There has been mistake after mistake.




					metro.co.uk
				




I fully support giving dyslexic people a chance, being one myself, but perhaps not when it comes to updating captions on a live 'news' station.
​


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 17, 2021)

I had it on for quite a bit last night. The sound is so low, how can it take so long to fix?

Also looks shite in SD on Freeview, especially given BBC, Al Jaz, and RT all manage HD but the weird dark set and Andrew Neil in his shipping container is doing it no favours. The Sunak interview with a poorly positioned mic was just terrible.

I wonder if the Murdoch alternative might be back on? They must be laughing.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Hoping that Simon hears from Ewan Kerr this afternoon.


Make it happen


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 17, 2021)

Serene said:


> You can tell they are in a Wetherspoons as the female presenter has sneaked a part drunk bottle of Vodka in, in her handbag.



This reeks of snobbery. Or are you sending up that kind of snobbery towards patrons of spoons?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2021)

Chris Morris did a radio DJ character by the name of 'Wayne Carr'


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 17, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Moneysupermarket have now backed down in their 'boycott'



I'm guessing that the GBeebies demographic is similar to Moneysupermarket's. 
Most of these boycotts are not anything to do with being against GBN, but is just following the cash. The point the right-wing snowflakes seem to miss is that these companies are not boycotting out of 'wokeness' but boycotting them as those companies believe supporting GBN will hurt the company's bottomline and it is their supporters are the ones who are out of touch*. The only one that surprises me is Co-op. 

I'm not that fussed either way who advertises or not, but the reaction from GBN's supporters in fun to see.

*Paging Mr Mitchell and Mr Web


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2021)

Some folk are claiming this(ad boycott) is an attack on free press 😳, surely a totally free press doesn't need ad revenue?

And GBnews will know about the power of the grift , having seen Farage/Tommy Robinson coin it in, a subscription service will arrive with exclusive premium content 🤔


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Moneysupermarket have now backed down in their 'boycott'




Like many others, they were just pausing their ads, they never said they would boycott it, their original message was...



> Thanks for getting in touch. We understand that there are strongly held views on both sides when it comes to this topic. Because GB News is such a new channel, we need time to fully understand it. With that in mind, we’ve decided to pause our ad slots pending a review.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 17, 2021)

Serene said:


> GB News has just said that it is going to announce a full list of Englands traitors, with their names and addresses, in this weeks program. Funnily enough it wont include Dyson who moved to Singapore for tax reasons.


He's moved back, I think. Maybe that's enough to get him just a spell in the Tower instead.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Like many others, they were just pausing their ads, they never said they would boycott it, their original message was...



The way its worded seems to give them a get out either way. It's classic PR management.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 17, 2021)

They're all trotting out the 'we need time to understand this new channel line'. One, how long does it take one to understand they're bigoted arseholes and two, Channel 4 has always been funded with as revenue from the word go and they were pretty contraversial from the off.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 17, 2021)

Need a shouty comment on UK fishing benefits from Mr C.Lions of NW1


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Channel 4 has always been funded with as revenue from the word go and they were pretty contraversial from the off.



TBF, from their launch in 1982, C-4 was actually funded by ITV, who had the right to sell the airtime on C-4, but there was a sizeable a subsidy from the ITV companies. It wasn't until 1990 when a change in funding came about, and they had to start funding themselves. From 1990 to 1998 they still had a "safety net" guaranteed minimum income by ITV, should their revenue fall.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> TBF, from their launch in 1982, C-4 was actually funded by ITV, who had the right to sell the airtime on C-4, but there was a sizeable a subsidy from the ITV companies. It wasn't until 1990 when a change in funding came about, and they had to start funding themselves. From 1990 to 1998 they still had a "safety net" guaranteed minimum income by ITV, should their revenue fall.


My bad, I was 9 at the time. Thanks for the clarification. Point 1 still stands though.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> TBF, from their launch in 1982, C-4 was actually funded by ITV, who had the right to sell the airtime on C-4, but there was a sizeable a subsidy from the ITV companies. It wasn't until 1990 when a change in funding came about, and they had to start funding themselves. From 1990 to 1998 they still had a "safety net" guaranteed minimum income by ITV, should their revenue fall.



Yeah I was just recently discussing how ITV used to actually plug Channel 4 shows back in the day. Like announce Brookside was starting in a few minutes on Channel 4. Seems weird now.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 273927



I seem to recall my favourite weatherman Tomas Schafenaker giving the actual finger to Simon McCoy when he thought he was off camera. Was priceless


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I seem to recall my favourite weatherman Tomas Schafenaker giving the actual finger to Simon McCoy when he thought he was off camera. Was priceless




McCoy, "every now and then, there's always one mistake, and that was it."

He can't say that anymore.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 17, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Need a shouty comment on UK fishing benefits from Mr C.Lions of NW1



Peter File should comment on the Prince Andrew story.

Said "he done no wrong".


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2021)

Coming up, we hear from our reporters from across the cunt...


----------



## existentialist (Jun 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Coming up, we hear from our reporters from across the cunt...



Saboteur sound engineer: "OK, so here's what we do - any time it looks like he's about to say the word "country", switch to another stream after the first syllable, or, y'know, wiggle a plug a bit... He'll never realise"


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 17, 2021)

WTF:


----------



## two sheds (Jun 17, 2021)

Almost as if he doesn't understand the market system


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 17, 2021)

Surely if it were free, they wouldn't need advertising! 

Aside from their studio looking like shit flat, I'm not seeing enough flags.


----------



## Cerv (Jun 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Coming up, we hear from our reporters from across the cunt...



what on earth is that wallpaper?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 17, 2021)

My ten year-old son just put GB News on and then walked off!


----------



## belboid (Jun 17, 2021)

Raheem said:


> My ten year-old son just put GB News on and then walked off!


he wants to punish you


----------



## brogdale (Jun 17, 2021)

Strong contribution from Howfu


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2021)

Raheem said:


> My ten year-old son just put GB News on and then walked off!


Everyone's a critic


----------



## brogdale (Jun 17, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Everyone's a critic


There was me reading that as Raheem 's kid leaving the job.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Seen it referred to as Wetherspoons TV.


Tbf to 'spoons , they have better sound and lighting , and arguably, better carpets .


----------



## brogdale (Jun 17, 2021)

'kinnel, laughs aside, this is genuinely tragic....


----------



## existentialist (Jun 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> 'kinnel, laughs aside, this is genuinely tragic....



"OK, he's going for the picture, take the server offline on my count...3...2...1. Excellent. And now, back up...no, wait until he scrolls into his porn collection..."


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 17, 2021)

So now we know the real reason Debenhams went bust. They had to use their furnishings department to host GB News


----------



## Doodler (Jun 17, 2021)

Serene said:


> I have been waiting for them ( GB News ) to show Gammons sat eating a full English while having a pint, at 9 in the morning, in Wetherspoons, this morning, while showing adverts to join the Armed Forces and shoot people and Union Jacks everywhere on the walls.  No doubt there has been HP Sauce adverts on every ten minutes.


People would watch that. No one wants to watch you eating your 'smashed' avocado on toast and flipping through the Guardian on your iPad.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2021)

Apparently Neil is promising to address the advertiser boycott on his show tonight, and point out his show has beaten BBC News and Sky News in the ratings in its timeslot the last three nights.

Hardly a fair comparison, when both BBC News and Sky News are broadcasting actual news at that time, rather than a political discussion show.

I guess he'll not be comparing his ratings with those of 'Peston' or 'Question Time'.


----------



## tim (Jun 17, 2021)

Nobody expected the Magnificent Seven to lash out with the ginger beer.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 17, 2021)

tim said:


> Nobody expected the Magnificent Seven to lash out with the ginger beer.



See, since all this started, for me it's all been about that word I can't say or spell (the German one about taking delight of other people's misery), but this one genuinely made me laugh harder than I have for weeks.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> That 'GBNews Fails' twitter account had just over 1k followers yesterday morning, it's over 26k now, which seems fairly impressive growth.



They have doubled that to over 52k in under 12 hours.

Wouldn't it be funny if they over-take the 282k followers that GBH News has built up over months? 

Come on everyone let's encourage people to follow https://twitter.com/GBNewsFails. and make it so.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They have doubled that to over 52k in under 12 hours.
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny if they over-take the 282k followers that GBH News has built up over months?
> 
> Come on everyone let's encourage people to follow https://twitter.com/GBNewsFails. and make it so.


Already there


----------



## existentialist (Jun 17, 2021)

SSG: "OK, with this one, imma going to...no, hang on, let's just let her fuck this one up herself - she goes amusingly vacant when shit goes down. But can we get the lighting up high, and the monitor down low, to get us that heavy-lidded 'coked-it-a-bit-hard-last-night' look? Excellent, muahahaha"


----------



## existentialist (Jun 17, 2021)

sudo /usr/local/bin/iptables_block_zoom_traffic --seconds=5

"So good, I wrote a script"


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> 'kinnel, laughs aside, this is genuinely tragic....



'I used to be somebody'


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 17, 2021)

I think she is thick as fuck to be honest.

She was trying to bait Theo Acropodopolis (Dragon's Den bloke) into endless tedious culture war points earlier and he was not having it. And when that failed she had no clue which direction to take things.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## weltweit (Jun 17, 2021)

is that the colour of the broadcast? It seems way off to me.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 17, 2021)

Who calls themselves "Dewbs", FFS? 

FYI, this is who:



Yep. That one.

Further exploration reveals that she's Michelle Dangleberry, self-proclaimed "British businesswoman, politician, presenter, and media personality"

The "politician" box is ticked by virtue of her standing as an independent pro-Brexit candidate, where she came 4th out of 7. I think "media personality" and "businesswoman" seem to relate to her winning a series of The Apprentice, and then starting a "business consultancy" which looks as if it didn't last very long.

ETA: she doesn't even show the business consultancy on her LinkedIn page. Can't have been a massive success; I can't think why not


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> You’re*


I think it's only right that you delete or apologise for your ableist comment. If you had any decency at all that's what you would do. The fact that you didn't atleast delete it when pulled up on it says much about you.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2021)

Popbitch:



> > Big Quesions <<


A GB News special

Which GB News host once spent the night in the clink after the police were called to cool down a domestic dispute?

Which GB News host was once locked in their dressing room by bosses at a previous job as they were visibly far too hammered to appear on camera?

Which GB News host once used a catfish profile on a dating site?

Which GB News host was once described by an admiring crew member as so hard-living he "hadn't seen anyone that fucked since my days touring with Joe Cocker in the 60s... and he had an arm full of heroin"?


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Who calls themselves "Dewbs", FFS?
> 
> FYI, this is who:
> 
> ...


Married to Simon Jordan of 'nearly running Crystal Palace FC into the ground' fame.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 17, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> Married to Simon Jordan of 'nearly running Crystal Palace FC into the ground' fame.


Not actually married. Hmm, I wonder what the Gbeebies demographic will think of that!


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Not actually married. Hmm, I wonder what the Gbeebies demographic will think of that!


As long she's not, you, a lesbian, I don't think their'll be too bothered.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Who calls themselves "Dewbs", FFS?
> 
> FYI, this is who:
> 
> ...



Dangleberry?

Couldn't make this up


----------



## existentialist (Jun 17, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Dangleberry?
> 
> Couldn't make this up


No, I did make that bit up. It's "Dewberry". Glad to see someone's paying attention.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> No, I did make that bit up. It's "Dewberry". Glad to see someone's paying attention.



Gutted


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Who calls themselves "Dewbs", FFS?
> 
> FYI, this is who:
> 
> ...


"We need to give you memorable, hard hitting name, that everyone will remember. 
Think Frost, Parkinson, you know even those shows that don't have the presenter's name in the title, but you immediately think of them as soon as you hear its name. Newsnight, with Jeremy Paxma, for example, the Ten O'clock news..."
"...With Trevor Mcdonald."
"EXACTLY!"
......
".....Well what about Dewbs? It rhymes with pubes, abd most people have them. And Jews, and everyone knows one of them."
"That might work!!"


----------



## Raheem (Jun 17, 2021)

"Dewbs" was my grandma's name for the sweets everyone else calls <quick Google> fruit jellies. 

I don't remember her ever writing it down though, so it could have been "joobs".


----------



## existentialist (Jun 17, 2021)

Raheem said:


> "Dewbs" was my grandma's name for the sweets everyone else calls <quick Google> fruit jellies.
> 
> I don't remember her ever writing it down though, so it could have been "joobs".



Probably this:



(Meltis Newberry Fruits - Original Fruit Jellies)


----------



## Raheem (Jun 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Probably this:
> 
> View attachment 273995
> 
> (Meltis Newberry Fruits - Original Fruit Jellies)


Yes, that sort of thing.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 17, 2021)

Dan Wootoff whining about covid, again.

He's a piss poor Tucker Carlson.

And Tucker Carlson is a piss poor human being


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Who calls themselves "Dewbs", FFS?
> 
> FYI, this is who:
> 
> ...


 Doobs is what you need to be smoking to actually watch the show.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 17, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Dan Wootoff whining about covid, again.
> 
> He's a piss poor Tucker Carlson.
> 
> And Tucker Carlson is a piss poor human being



He really is an annoying cunt (yes, I know I said this last night).  He comes across as instantly fakey, smarmy and unlikeable.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 17, 2021)

Raheem said:


> "Dewbs" was my grandma's name for the sweets everyone else calls <quick Google> fruit jellies.
> 
> I don't remember her ever writing it down though, so it could have been "joobs".


I keep reading it as Dweebs.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 17, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> He really is an annoying cunt (yes, I know I said this last night).  He comes across as instantly fakey, smarmy and unlikeable.


Tucker is really good at being awful at sincerity and pretending outrage.

Wootune is just smug and ignorant. A man revelling in his own lack of knowledge. I mean, appealing to rich Tories (covid cranks) as people who a) aren't cranks and 2) people we should _at least_ listen to. That's just projection Danny boy


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 17, 2021)

Actually what GBN looks like is if Big Brother had a task for the housemates to create a news channel for a day. All set up within the BB house.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 17, 2021)

GB News , GB's favorite comedy channel


----------



## existentialist (Jun 17, 2021)

Smangus said:


> GB News , GB's favorite comedy channel


TBF, though, I don't think it's going to be a stayer, even comedy-wise.


----------



## tim (Jun 17, 2021)

Fawning over Jeffery Archole, now. Talking about the Fragrant Mary. They still haven't sorted out the sound.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## elbows (Jun 17, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Gutted



Dont worry, they will probably have Cynthia Clagnuts under contract at some point.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 17, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



He looks like a man trapped in a microwave

or a shit Max Headroom


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2021)

MrSki said:


>






glitch hiker said:


> He looks like a man trapped in a microwave
> 
> or a shit Max Headroom





Spoiler: Those of a nervous disposition be warned, etc


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 17, 2021)

not watched it before. Quite enjoyed how this evening guy has distinct segments - no one needs Jeffrey Archer as a serious commentator but that was a light, mostly retrospective. Lionel Shriver is always value. I like the range of perspectives - the guy from Triganometory and Andrew Doyle are decent.

I don't see a lot of tv but turning over these topics for a good length of time kind of works for me.  Not seen any BBC-grade gatekeeping so far.


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 17, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Not seen any BBC-grade gatekeeping so far.


The BBC tend to try and avoid having guests on who defend Jeffrey Epstein, even with their history with Saville etc.


----------



## Supine (Jun 18, 2021)

I really think people should stop watching and let the thread die. Publicity is the air they breathe.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 18, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> The BBC tend to try and avoid having guests on who defend Jeffrey Epstein, even with their history with Saville etc.


Saville wasn't  guest on the BBC. Iirc he was an employee for decades. Who is defenind wat about that Epstien


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 18, 2021)

Supine said:


> I really think people should stop watching and let the thread die. Publicity is the air they breathe.



Isn't this BBC grade gatekeeping


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 18, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> that was a light, mostly retrospective.


No, THESE are lights, mostly retrospective


----------



## Raheem (Jun 18, 2021)

Supine said:


> I really think people should stop watching and let the thread die. Publicity is the air they breathe.


That principle could be applied to a lot of threads.


----------



## Spanner (Jun 18, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I think it's only right that you delete or apologise for your ableist comment. If you had any decency at all that's what you would do. The fact that you didn't atleast delete it when pulled up on it says much about you.


You can think what you like, mate.


----------



## Spanner (Jun 18, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Hi marty1


Wrong. Different person. Sorry.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 18, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Wrong. Different person. Sorry.



Yeah, sorry Dan


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2021)

Spanner said:


> You can think what you like, mate.


So you're not going to apologise , I take it?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 18, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> So you're not going to apologise , I take it?



He'll probably double down or complain about being cancelled by woke types.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> He'll probably double down or complain about being cancelled by woke types.


Yeah I'm totes woke.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 18, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Doobs is what you need to be smoking to actually watch the show.


Dooby Duck’s Disco Bus </obscure 80s kids TV ref>

(actually, DDDB had higher production values.... )


----------



## existentialist (Jun 18, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



SSC: "So, I've written this filter which will change occasional words in Wiki pages when they're requested. Let's see if it works..."


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 18, 2021)

Today they are mooting that Scotland fans are breaking hate crime laws by singing anti English songs at football games

well woke


----------



## brogdale (Jun 18, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Today they are mooting that Scotland fans are breaking hate crime laws by singing anti English songs at football games
> 
> well woke


Not very GB.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 18, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Today they are mooting that Scotland fans are breaking hate crime laws by singing anti English songs at football games
> 
> well woke


 Surely everyone understands by now Scots nationalism is cool and hip, while English nationalism is snarly and bigoted.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 18, 2021)

poor oppressed English fan who cannot be racist and bigoted atm


no wait their busy booing their own team for taking the knee against racism


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 18, 2021)

Scottish cultural Marxists


----------



## brogdale (Jun 18, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Surely everyone understands by now Scots nationalism is cool and hip, while English nationalism is snarly and bigoted.


That English nationalists tend to object to the aspirations of Scottish nationalists indicates slightly shaky intellectual foundations.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 18, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Today they are mooting that Scotland fans are breaking hate crime laws by singing anti English songs at football games
> 
> well woke


Would they rather they sang the national anthem with it's anti-scottish sentiment?


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 18, 2021)

brogdale said:


> That English nationalists tend to object to the aspirations of Scottish nationalists indicates slightly shaky intellectual foundations.



Example?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2021)

A great summary from the Mirror.



> As for the studios, where do I start? The interview studio appears to have been set up inside a sound-proofed shipping container, which makes the head-to-head chats look like a strange cross between the interrogations on SAS: Who Dares Wins and a job interview at an Amazon warehouse.
> 
> For the main studio, GBN appears to have taken over a fancy coffee shop (Central Berk?) and left a load of random mugs strewn around the place (NB. I’m talking about the drinking vessels, not the presenters).






> While sympathising with the poor GBN shipmates, I must admit the cock-ups and calamities have made for brilliant entertainment in between the football matches.
> 
> Had the finest comedy minds in Britain been charged with creating a sitcom based on the ill-fated launch of a news channel they would have struggled to write and stage something this consistently hilarious.
> 
> ...











						'GB News' calamities have been brilliant - if only it could stay like this'
					

GB News aired for the first time on Sunday - and the figures have started to drop since the launch




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 18, 2021)

It's almost like MSM don't want thecompetition. 

Having said that Andrew Neil's little corner looks a bit like a repainted Santander customer service area.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 18, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> It's almost like MSM don't want thecompetition.
> 
> Having said that Andrew Neil's little corner looks a bit like a repainted Santander customer service area.


 fuck off Marty1


----------



## brogdale (Jun 18, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Example?


That curt response could come across as a little...er...defensive?  

That said, the example of English nationalism rejecting Scottish aspirations that has recently been discussed in the Batley & Spen by-election thread, was this:

Party's anti-Indyref slogan rejected as "offensive"

The founder, Neil Humphrey stood as "Corbyn Anti" in the 2016 B&S by-election following the murder of the previous incumbent at the hands of a fascist nationalist.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 18, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> It's almost like MSM don't want thecompetition.
> 
> Having said that Andrew Neil's little corner looks a bit like a repainted Santander customer service area.



GBNews is of course not MSM - despite being on every freeview channel and hosted by people who have been paid several hundred grand a year by the MSM for the last several decades.


Absolute outsider channel.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 18, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> GBNews is of course not MSM - despite being on every freeview channel and hosted by people who have been several hundred grand by the MSM for the last several decades.
> 
> 
> Absolute outsider channel.


Insurgent, iconoclastic disrupters, the lot of 'em!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 18, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Insurgent, iconoclastic disrupters, the lot of 'em!



The News Channel Of Hearts.

Part of the common herd, like good old salt of the Earth Boris. Dangerously plebian.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 18, 2021)

brogdale said:


> That curt response could come across as a little...er...defensive?
> 
> That said, the example of English nationalism rejecting Scottish aspirations that has recently been discussed in the Batley & Spen by-election thread, was this:
> 
> ...



That's _a_ nationalist saying 'sod a ref'. Hold the front page.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 18, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> GBNews is of course not MSM - despite being on every freeview channel and hosted by people who have been paid several hundred grand a year by the MSM for the last several decades.
> 
> 
> Absolute outsider channel.



Diff to have it both ways; someone thinks its defending Jeffrey Epstein, another 'its promoting the bad kind of nationalism' (that's English, not Scots), and you want us to accept its MSM.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> It's almost like MSM don't want thecompetition.



I doubt any outlet sees this shambles as serious competition. 

I was looking at a guide to TV advertising costs the other day, and once you get pass the main stations, there's a massive drop off in rates, even MTV was listed as only getting on average £5-£20 for a peak time 30-second spot. I am assuming the higher price is charged for advertisers specifically selecting & booking on MTV, and the cheaper rate is for otherwise unsold airtime, which is then bundled-up & sold off cheap.  

So, the likes of GBN, bundled-up with other tiny stations, and sold off cheap by 'Sky Media', after SM's and the media buyers commissions are deducted, and based on ratings, they will be lucky to be averaging £5 a spot over the 24-hour period, and unlikely to ever cover their tiny £25m a year budget from that. 

But, of course, their plan is to recruit 'super-supporters', who would pay around £5 a month for addition 'premium' <giggles> content, with an initial target of recruiting 100,000 mugs, which would be highly surprising IMO, but if they did, that would still only produce £6m a year. 

I can see Andrew Neil appealing for investment on Dragons' Den at some point, and getting five replies of, '...and, for that reason, I am out.'


----------



## brogdale (Jun 18, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> That's _a_ nationalist saying 'sod a ref'. Hold the front page.


It is, but more noteworthy perhaps is your apparent motivation to defend the intellectual integrity of English Nationalism.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 18, 2021)

That's the second time you hve tried to make it personal - please don't be a cunt, even on the internet. Also suggests a weak view point.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2021)

Another comedy gold moment.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> But, of course, their plan is to recruit 'super-supporters', who would pay around £5 a month for addition 'premium' <giggles> content, with an initial target of recruiting 100,000 mugs, which would be highly surprising IMO, but if they did, that would still only produce £6m a year.



I believe that's a key aspect of the business model though 100K seems fanciful even if the BBC has lost £1 billion of license fee income in 2 years. 

I'd imagine 20K subscribers would be pretty decent.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2021)

What would be the point of subscribing, when you can get all the best bits for free, thanks to 'GBNews Fails'?


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 18, 2021)

A week ago, maybe (seen as competition). 
But because of the continous incompetence, not anymore. 

But, some may argue, that because GB News was able to get one the air, clearly has its supporters and its detractors, that there is definitely a market for a specific 'right leaning' news channel, so maybe in a couple of years, when all this has died down, someone else will have a go.

I mean it could equally fuck up, and if I laugh as much as I have over the past seven days, then I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## existentialist (Jun 18, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Surely everyone understands by now Scots nationalism is cool and hip, while English nationalism is snarly and bigoted.


That's about the size of it. But then, Scottish nationalism doesn't seem to have been co-opted by the racist Right in the way English nationalism has.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 18, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> It's almost like MSM don't want thecompetition.
> 
> Having said that Andrew Neil's little corner looks a bit like a repainted Santander customer service area.


Keep going. I reckon you'll have outed yourself as gammon before the weekend is over...


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 18, 2021)

Sorry, who the fuck are you to judge anyone.  This is becoming tiresome very quickly.


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> That's the second time you hve tried to make it personal - please don't be a cunt, even on the internet. Also suggests a weak view point.


It’s not on being personal.   So fuck off you shit sock puppet wank bag with a piss poor and properly tedious line of right wing trolling.


----------



## Cerv (Jun 18, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



lol amazing

most of this stuff would have been written off as too farcical by the Drop the Dead Donkey writing team.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 18, 2021)

Brillo looks grotesquely unhealthy. I hope he has a massive coronary on air.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 18, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> Brillo looks grotesquely unhealthy. I hope he has a massive coronary on air.


He looks like he's being prepped for pâté harvesting


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2021)

I am not convinced he will give it 6 months, TBH.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 18, 2021)

It really is something. We've just gone from a string of adverts for Bullion direct (which look like fucking Citizen Kane compared to what's between the ad breaks) yanked out half way through an ad do watch half a Kate Middleton video on a phone, then two attempts to get a guest that went tits up, now just total fucking rambling.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jun 18, 2021)

This made me howl with laughter...
Patrick Freyne Irish Times


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 18, 2021)

"If you've just joined us, we are asking who is the best_ lord. _Flies, Rings, or Dance?_"_


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 18, 2021)

Cerv said:


> lol amazing
> 
> most of this stuff would have been written off as too farcical by the Drop the Dead Donkey writing team.


It was definitely a penisular when I went there, we had to walk in from the Spanish side (across the airport runway no less).  I would have noticed if we had to wade in.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 18, 2021)

They probably meant it's an island of culture in a sea of incomprehensible furren.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 18, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Sorry, who the fuck are you to judge anyone.  This is becoming tiresome very quickly.


Not a judgement. Just an observation. And considering you've only been posting since late last night, your skin would seem to be remarkably thin. 

Let's face it, if I'm wrong, I'll look silly and you can come and crow at me for being wrong. Won't that be nice?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 18, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Surely everyone understands by now Scots nationalism is cool and hip, while English nationalism is snarly and bigoted.



Pretty much. Guess 1950s GBN has some catching up to do.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> That's about the size of it. But then, Scottish nationalism doesn't seem to have been co-opted by the racist Right in the way English nationalism has.


Scottish nationalism is more mainstream, given the SNP being in power since 2007. It's definitely more left leaning and inclusive than English nationalism.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2021)

So Loose meat what exactly prompted you to join urban in the first place?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 18, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> It was definitely a penisular when I went there, we had to walk in from the Spanish side (across the airport runway no less).  I would have noticed if we had to wade in.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 18, 2021)

Gammon Buttock News


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 18, 2021)

Hosting a discussion featuring a lunatic defending Jeffrey Epstein is quite something. What struck me was the three other guests, all present remotely, just sat there listening as if she was saying the most mundane shit you'd ever heard. None of them had the gumption to speak up or walk. It'll be tough to beat that


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2021)

Lights [just about], camera [where fuck are the presenters?], and [no] action [from the mics.] .


----------



## existentialist (Jun 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Lights [just about], camera [where fuck are the presenters?], and [no] action [from the mics.] .



SSG: "Oh, fuck this, this isn't a challenge any more, they're rubbish enough without me trying to mess it up further"
*gets up
*trips over main audio feed


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2021)

> With the first week of GB News blighted by technical and audio issues, as well as blatant false named being read out, the head of production for the fledging channel has now instructed all presenters to become conversant in semaphore to assist in content delivery.





> “I’m aware it’s far from perfect,” said Broadcasting Under Manager Michael Oxenlong this afternoon. “However, with the grainy video cameras and second-hand microphones I’ve been given to get this channel on the air, getting the presenters to hold flags and spell out the news letter-by-letter is about the only way I can get our message across. I’ve had to be careful though, Michelle Dewberry got too animated during a lockdown discussion yesterday and accidently spelt out ‘Immigrants welcome.'”
> 
> Oxenlong’s boss, William Stroker, was hoping this would be a temporary measure, remarking, “It’s been a challenge to get such a new and important station on-air and delivering important content like regional variations on bread roll names and the defence of known sex-offenders on the basis of pure semantics. However, I’ve had a promise that our first tranche of advertising money will be spent on new AV equipment. I can’t wait to see that roll, barn, or cob







__





						GB News To Introduce News In SemaphoreNewsBiscuit | NewsBiscuit
					

With the first week of GB News blighted by technical and audio issues, as well as blatant false named being read out, the head of production for the fledging



					www.newsbiscuit.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2021)

Alex Phillips mentioned she hears the GBN 'jingle' in her head when asleep, and asked if Simon did, McCoy replied, 'well, I am actually not sleeping at night, at the moment'.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2021)

Live from Stringfellows.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 274105
> 
> Live from Stringfellows.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2021)

McCoy is complete despair, finally gives up on responding to his co-host.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2021)

With consent?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2021)

I think McCoy has reached the end of his tether with his co-host, at the one minute point here.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 18, 2021)

The production people are going through every fuck-up known to broadcasting. Possibly competing with each other.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 18, 2021)

two sheds said:


> The production people are going through every fuck-up known to broadcasting. Possibly competing with each other.


*taps nose


----------



## 8ball (Jun 18, 2021)

I'd more or less ignored any mention of this new news channel type thing but it does look like good fun in a watch-through-the-fingers sort of way.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Jun 18, 2021)

_Come on the footballers!

_


----------



## brogdale (Jun 18, 2021)

Meanwhile...from our Wales correspondent...


----------



## 8ball (Jun 18, 2021)

Actually, shan't bother sticking it on when all the best bits are on here.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2021)

It just beggars belief.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 18, 2021)

Jesus fucking Christ it’s never ending.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It just beggars belief.



"Did you remember to unmute the SM's mike after he came back from that massive shit we nearly broadcast? No? Never mind, with her, nobody will notice. Except the SM, and I recorded his shit, so he won't be any trouble"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Jesus fucking Christ it’s never ending.



At least they are delivering on their promise of being completely different to the BBC & Sky.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 18, 2021)

Dead.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 18, 2021)

From Gammon to Salmon.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 18, 2021)

So, is it going to survive?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 18, 2021)

weltweit said:


> So, is it going to survive?



Incompetence and idiocy are rarely barriers to rightwing success.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 18, 2021)

weltweit said:


> So, is it going to survive?


L!ve TV staggered on for more than four years


----------



## 8ball (Jun 18, 2021)

weltweit said:


> So, is it going to survive?



I kind of hope the advertisers don't all abandon it.  It's too much fun.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 18, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> L!ve TV staggered on for more than four years



Wow, I'd blanked that out...


----------



## Cerv (Jun 18, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> L!ve TV staggered on for more than four years



the News Bunny would be an improvement on most of this lot of presenters


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2021)

Topless Darts on soon?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2021)

The word on the grapevine, is that they have realised they have totally cocked-up, and need to bring an expert out of retirement to turn things around, so they took the plunge and put the call in.

But, Roland Rat told them to fuck off.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The word on the grapevine, is that they have realised they have totally cocked-up, and need to bring an expert out of retirement to turn things around, so they took the plunge and put the call in.
> 
> But, Roland Rat told them to fuck off.


Jim would fix it


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Jim would fix it



He wouldn't be interested, they have already been fucked.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Jim would fix it


Standard rescue operation - take a successful format, tweak it slightly, add your own flavour.

So look out for


_The Ex-Hebophiles_
_I'm A Massive Racist Get Me Out Of Here_
_The Masked Antivaxxer_
_Great British Burka Off_
_Have I Got Fruity Views For You_
_Strictly Gammon Dancing_


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2021)

You may not be able to see the face of the guest on the right, but it's a great shot from a robot camera, showing another robot camera focusing in on them.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> He wouldn't be interested, they have already been fucked.



Crude saying I know but Jimmy was very much an advocate of "any hole is a goal".

He'd fuck anything that couldn't get away.


----------



## not a trot (Jun 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> You may not be able to see the face of the guest on the right, but it's a great shot from a robot camera, showing another robot camera focusing in on them.
> 
> View attachment 274164


Looks like the start of a homemade porno is about to happen.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 18, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Looks like the start of a homemade porno is about to happen.



"Flag Fucking Friday"


----------



## Raheem (Jun 18, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Looks like the start of a homemade porno is about to happen.


"I'm here to fix the sound..."


----------



## moochedit (Jun 18, 2021)

Raheem said:


> "I'm here to fix the sound..."



"Ohhh! That's a big microphone!"


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> "Did you remember to unmute the SM's mike after he came back from that massive shit we nearly broadcast? No? Never mind, with her, nobody will notice. Except the SM, and I recorded his shit, so he won't be any trouble"


She has no clue how to present a TV programme, and she knows it.

And she knows that we know it too

My money's on Dan Woollen to go first. I doubt Andy "The Chairman" Neil doesn't much care for daily three hour festivals of covid denial.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 18, 2021)

moochedit said:


> "Ohhh! That's a big microphone!"



"I can see why they call you the Best Boy..."


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 18, 2021)

Raheem said:


> "I'm here to fix the sound..."



"what do you think of the pedestrianization of Norwich city centrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre?"


----------



## 8ball (Jun 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> You may not be able to see the face of the guest on the right, but it's a great shot from a robot camera, showing another robot camera focusing in on them.
> 
> View attachment 274164



Pardon my complete ignorance of TV production, but are robot cameras part of the reason why it's all descending into hilarity?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> He wouldn't be interested, they have already been fucked.


Dark.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Jim would fix it



It's Patches O'Houlihan, isn't it?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Jim would fix it



Jim was cancelled by the snowflake mob. Even after his death he wasn't safe from woke britain.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 18, 2021)

8ball said:


> Pardon my complete ignorance of TV production, but are robot cameras part of the reason why it's all descending into hilarity?


++I'M SORRY DAN I CAN'T LET YOU DO THAT++


----------



## Cerv (Jun 18, 2021)

8ball said:


> Pardon my complete ignorance of TV production, but are robot cameras part of the reason why it's all descending into hilarity?


nah. everyone uses them. it's not like they're trying something new and different to cut costs over their rivals.
you could find clips on YouTube of BBC News with the robot cameras going wrong, but probably fewer times in years than gbeebies have managed in a week.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 18, 2021)

Cerv said:


> nah. everyone uses them. it's not like they're trying something new and different to cut costs over their rivals.
> you could find clips on YouTube of BBC News with the robot cameras going wrong, but probably fewer times in years than gbeebies have managed in a week.



Gbeebies 

(and thanks for the info, wasn't aware of the prevalence of robot cameras)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 18, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Standard rescue operation - take a successful format, tweak it slightly, add your own flavour.
> 
> So look out for
> 
> ...



_White Anti-Woke Club_ with Timmy Montgomerie
_Good Moaning Britain_
_Lose Women_
_24 Hours In Aylesbury_
_Embarrassing Busybodies_
_Hate RefugeeMTV_
_Dr Hydroxychloroquine, Medicine Woman_


----------



## 8ball (Jun 18, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> _24 Hours In Aylesbury_
> _Dr Hydroxychloroquine, Medicine Woman_


These two actually made a bit of beer come out of my nose.


----------



## Cerv (Jun 18, 2021)

8ball said:


> Gbeebies
> 
> (and thanks for the info, wasn't aware of the prevalence of robot cameras)


Mccoy at least should be used to them. from 2016:


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 18, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Good Moaning Britain


Now I've got Allo Allo going on in my head.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 18, 2021)

Cerv said:


> Mccoy at least should be used to them. from 2016:



I'd just assumed this sort of thing was down to someone going for a slash.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 18, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Now I've got Allo Allo going on in my head.


Well there are plenty of big boobies on show here


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 18, 2021)

Cerv said:


> nah. everyone uses them. it's not like they're trying something new and different to cut costs over their rivals.
> you could find clips on YouTube of BBC News with the robot cameras going wrong, but probably fewer times in years than gbeebies have managed in a week.



Not trying anything new and exciting but they are operating on absolute barebones salary and technical kit. Dread to think how much more "the talent" is getting paid compared to the basic frameworks of running the studio.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 18, 2021)

I feel a bit bad for the lad formerly from PC World who is getting his balls broken for not being able to perfectly program camerabots on a first attempt.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> L!ve TV staggered on for more than four years


entirely on the strength of topless darts


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 18, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> entirely on the strength of topless darts




Vær på Norsk


----------



## 8ball (Jun 18, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> entirely on the strength of topless darts



I dimly remember a housemate watching something obsessively on that channel.
Pretty sure it wasn't topless darts.  Was there another USP?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 18, 2021)

8ball said:


> I dimly remember a housemate watching something obsessively on that channel.
> Pretty sure it wasn't topless darts.  Was there another USP?


The trampolining dwarf doing the weather?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 18, 2021)

8ball said:


> I dimly remember a housemate watching something obsessively on that channel.
> Pretty sure it wasn't topless darts.  Was there another USP?


Italian stripping housewives and a dwarf on a trampoline doing the weather.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 18, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> The trampolining dwarf doing the weather?



I do remember that.  Surreal times.  It wasn't that, though.

It wasn't something risque.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 18, 2021)

8ball said:


> I do remember that.  Surreal times.  It wasn't that, though.


News Bunny then!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 18, 2021)

.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 18, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> News Bunny then!



Maybe.  It's all a bit fuzzy.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> Pardon my complete ignorance of TV production, but are robot cameras part of the reason why it's all descending into hilarity?



As others have mentioned, they shouldn't be, as they are wildly used in the industry, but they certainly seem to be for some reason.

The other thing I learnt is all or most of their regional reporters don't have OB vans, nor have a camera and/or sound person with them, they are literally on their own in a car with their equipment. There was one clip I saw, when they went to a reporter, who hadn't arrived at wherever he was due to be, because of traffic, and he explained the panic at having to find somewhere to pull over, set-up his camera on a tripod, clip-on his mic, and fire-up the laptop with a SIM card to connect him with the studio over the mobile phone network, rather than the traditional satellite up-link set-up. That probably explains a lot!

Which presents a challenge to urbs, if anyone encounters them on the street, give urban75 a shout out, before kicking over their tri-pod.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 19, 2021)

And, that ^^^, explains this sort of thing...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 19, 2021)

This from The National (Scottish paper)...



> What followed is yet more car-crash television.
> 
> While the reporter tries to beckon fans wearing Saltires and Lion Rampants over to talk to her, they’re apparently more interested in talking to each other. Quelle surprise.
> 
> ...



Fucking hell!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Jun 19, 2021)

Except that the Galactic Empire had competent engineers...


----------



## existentialist (Jun 19, 2021)

I guess it will probably happen at some point, but I'm feeling the lack of some genuine insider feedback from the GBN trenches...


----------



## moochedit (Jun 19, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Except that the Galactic Empire had competent engineers...



Well you say that but what about that small thermal exhaust port?


----------



## Doodler (Jun 19, 2021)

Bet Andrew Neil was hoping that GB News would build an audience of affluent Times and Telegraph readers. Early days!


----------



## moochedit (Jun 19, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I guess it will probably happen at some point, but I'm feeling the lack of some genuine insider feedback from the GBN trenches...



You mean like a bitter ex staff member dominic cummings style?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 19, 2021)

moochedit said:


> You mean like a bitter ex staff member dominic cummings style?


I wasn't thinking of anything quite that dramatic, but that'd do. I think suppose I shall just have to be patient.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 19, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Well you say that but what about that small thermal exhaust port?



That was a failure of leadership, not engineering. There were more than enough interceptors stationed on the Death Star to utterly overwhelm the small force of Rebel fighters, but due to the overwheening arrogance of the rest of the Imperial leadership, Darth Vader was only able to deploy the handful of squadrons under his direct personal command.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 19, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Well you say that but what about that small thermal exhaust port?


Didn't happen, it was thermite instead. The X Wings were holograms


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 19, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Bet Andrew Neil was hoping that GB News would build an audience



I'll bet!


----------



## brogdale (Jun 19, 2021)

There speeling!


----------



## existentialist (Jun 19, 2021)

brogdale said:


> There speeling!
> 
> View attachment 274205


"We don't need spelling experts. Bloody intellectuals, and their insistence on us doing it their way"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 19, 2021)

A couple of minutes of Dead Ringers take on GBNews from about 15.20 -









						Dead Ringers - Series 21 - Episode 2 - BBC Sounds
					

With an online audience, new topical comedy known as the Broadcasting House variant.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## bemused (Jun 19, 2021)

I feel sorry for Rosie Wright who has been dragged around the country this week trying to prove how much the London based TV station cares about everyone else - she's by far the best presenter on the channel and is buried in a Saturday morning


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 19, 2021)

Poor old Albert Speer


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 19, 2021)

brogdale said:


> There speeling!
> 
> View attachment 274205



Shcome mishctake shcurely?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 19, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I guess it will probably happen at some point, but I'm feeling the lack of some genuine insider feedback from the GBN trenches...



This seems genuine, they are quoting names, but it sounds about right.



> GB News staff PoliticsHome spoke to agreed Sunak's interview was a success, largely because it was not a tech-intensive operation. But as one said: “When it comes to the live TV side, it's a clusterfuck.”
> 
> They described scenes of chaos that far outstrip those creating so much mirth on social media. “There’s just shit coming at you from all sides,” said one.
> 
> One of the biggest problems they cited was the fact that the station’s operating systems don’t work with computers that use a firewall, meaning they can lose guests seconds before going on air. DiNA, a tool which should allow journalists to broadcast on several platforms at once, was also described as “horrendous”. One staffer said: “Nothing works. Then they do a reboot overnight, so all the things you thought you knew are now bollocks."





> This has been compounded by logistical problems with getting guests into the Covid-secure working environment. Host Alex Phillips was heard by staff venting about the lack of story choices available as a result of all this – with a heavy focus on lockdown fallout – as “shit”.
> 
> “So you go - ok, we need to go to social,” says one member of staff: “But that’s emails from Mike Oxlong and Cleo Torres.” [The channel has been plagued by people emailing with spoof names].
> 
> ...











						After A Chaotic First Week, Does GB News Have A Future?
					

After months of fanfare about its launch, GB News managed to pin down the much sought-after Chancellor Rishi Sunak for an interview with Andrew Nei...




					www.politicshome.com


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Bet Andrew Neil was hoping that GB News would build an audience of affluent Times and Telegraph readers. Early days!


Aren't those sort of people more remain-y .


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Audience figures are dropping off, after the interest created by their launch -
> 
> Tuesday (share of viewing)
> 
> ...



Bit of an update on viewing figures -



> The average audience between 6am and midnight was 74,000 on Monday, 63,000 on Tuesday and 59,000 on Wednesday.
> 
> The station is averaging around 42,000 viewers during the day and about 91,000 during peak hours.



I assume that peak hours figures is basically the average for the Andrew Neil show, which no doubt was inflated with the Sunak's interview, and also explain the average figure on Wednesday not dropping by more.



> The spoof Twitter feed GBNewsFails, meanwhile, which documents the sound disasters, lighting oddities, misspelled chyrons, misbehaving graphics, lost connections to remote guests, and confused presenters, has almost 70,000 followers and climbing - *meaning that, unless those BARB figures reverse direction soon, on average more people are mocking than watching.*




SOURCE: Telegraph (pay walled)


----------



## Doodler (Jun 19, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Aren't those sort of people more remain-y .



The Telegraph readers will have been Leavers mostly, some of the Times readers too. If GB News can't reach them it will be stuck with adverts for funeral plans and We'll-Pay-Peanuts-for-Your-Shit-Car.com (if they're lucky).


----------



## bemused (Jun 19, 2021)

The disappointing thing about GBN is the shit tier level of talent they'd hitched their wagon to, in particular, Dan Wootton who is fucking awful and Michelle Dewberry who despite being quite a good presenter spends most of her trying to convince us she's a struggling mum just like you. 

I knew it was going to be right-wing, but like most people, I'm able to watch something I don't agree with and either turn it off or just think they are silly. I was hoping that they'd have interesting presenters and a different range of guests, they do have some good presenters (Neil, Wright, Brazier, DePier & Muroki) but it's overwhelmed awfulness of the rest of it.

I suspect they'll be culling like mad soon.

​


----------



## 8ball (Jun 19, 2021)

bemused said:


> The disappointing thing about GBN is the shit tier level of talent they'd hitched their wagon to, in particular, Dan Wootton who is fucking awful and Michelle Dewberry who despite being quite a good presenter spends most of her trying to convince us she's a struggling mum just like you.
> 
> I knew it was going to be right-wing, but like most people, I'm able to watch something I don't agree with and either turn it off or just think they are silly. I was hoping that they'd have interesting presenters and a different range of guests, they do have some good presenters (Neil, Wright, Brazier, DePier & Muroki) but it's overwhelmed awfulness of the rest of it.
> 
> ...



Maybe that’s the strategy.  Kind of a presenter Battle Royale.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 19, 2021)

bemused said:


> The disappointing thing about GBN is the shit tier level of talent they'd hitched their wagon to, in particular, Dan Wootton who is fucking awful and Michelle Dewberry who despite being quite a good presenter spends most of her trying to convince us she's a struggling mum just like you.
> 
> I knew it was going to be right-wing, but like most people, I'm able to watch something I don't agree with and either turn it off or just think they are silly. I was hoping that they'd have interesting presenters and a different range of guests, they do have some good presenters (Neil, Wright, Brazier, DePier & Muroki) but it's overwhelmed awfulness of the rest of it.
> 
> ...



not sure what they were thinking really lets hire loads of people from the brexit party
that turned out so well

it really is a shit version the jeremy vine show but 24 hours half the presenter have been guest on that show


----------



## bemused (Jun 19, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> not sure what they were thinking really lets hire loads of people from the brexit party
> that turned out so well
> 
> it really is a shit version the jeremy vine show but 24 hours half the presenter have been guest on that show


Wootton in particular parrots whatever the gammon wing of Twitter is saying that week.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 19, 2021)

bemused said:


> ...Michelle Dewberry who despite being quite a good presenter...
> ​



Genuine question, what makes you think she's a good presenter?

I've never seen her presenting anything before, and she's seriously out of her league on GBN, she hasn't a clue what she's doing.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Genuine question, what makes you think she's a good presenter?
> 
> I've never seen her presenting anything before, and she's seriously out of her league on GBN, she hasn't a clue what she's doing.



I think if you’ve only seen someone on GBN it’s not really possible to make a good assessment of their skills.  It’s garbage in, garbage out.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> I think if you’ve only seen someone on GBN it’s not really possible to make a good assessment of their skills.  It’s garbage in, garbage out.


Liked Neil Oliver in Coast, but that's before his cunt status became obvious


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> I think if you’ve only seen someone on GBN it’s not really possible to make a good assessment of their skills.



But, to my knowledge & her wiki page, she's never presented before, so how can anyone say she's good at it? 



> It’s garbage in, garbage out.



But, known good presenters, are still coming across as fairly professional, despite the shit they have been served.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 19, 2021)

I’m just going by what’s on this thread - you think I can be arsed to put the channel on or research presenter backgrounds?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 19, 2021)

This is fairly typical of her performance, she can't even decide if she should be looking at the interviewee or into the camera, for some strange reason.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is fairly typical of her performance, she can't even decide if she should be looking at the interviewee or into the camera, for some strange reason.




Tbf the camera started it.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 19, 2021)

She's very obvious about it as well, they really should have had a separate camera behind the guest they could cut too but probably don't have the budget for a second camera. Not sure they have the budget for one tbh, that looks like it was filmed on an iPhone


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> Tbf the camera started it.



Looks like Dewberry's manager has hacked 8ball's account.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Looks like Dewberry's manager has hacked 8ball's account.



This is highly defamatory to both the consummate professional Michelle Dewberry and her dedicated management team that 8ball is not connected to in any whatsoever when making these unforced and completely genuine comments.


----------



## bemused (Jun 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Genuine question, what makes you think she's a good presenter?
> 
> I've never seen her presenting anything before, and she's seriously out of her league on GBN, she hasn't a clue what she's doing.


 She's been a panellist on Sky for a while, I don't think she's good enough to hold up a three-hour prime time show - but from what I've seen she's good on panel shows. I think her problem is that to hold up a three-hour prime time show you need quite a lot of either a super engaging personality or experience in hosting shows and she has neither. Her 'I was born in a council house, don't you know' bit wore thin on me very fast.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> A couple of minutes of Dead Ringers take on GBNews from about 15.20 -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ghost of Norman collier


----------



## bemused (Jun 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is fairly typical of her performance, she can't even decide if she should be looking at the interviewee or into the camera, for some strange reason.




I do wonder why they didn't give Rosie Wright that gig, she's far superior in front of the camera than pretty much the rest of them and she comes across as nice - which once again quote a few of them don't.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 19, 2021)

bemused said:


> She's been a panellist on Sky for a while....


I agree she was good on that Sky News programme, but there's a very big different between being a panellist and being a presenter, they are worlds apart.


----------



## bemused (Jun 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I agree she was good on that Sky News programme, but there's a very big different between being a panellist and being a presenter, they are worlds apart.


The breakfast show really needs culling in terms of the number of numpties they have on it - she'd be good on that.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 19, 2021)

bemused said:


> The breakfast show really needs culling in terms of the number of numpties they have on it - she'd be good on that.


So just her then 😝


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 19, 2021)

bemused said:


> The breakfast show really needs culling in terms of the number of numpties they have on it - she'd be good on that.



Liked for the first bit, 3 and sometimes 4 at that breakfast bar is a joke.

I doubt she would be that good on it, I am not even convinced she's up to standards as a co-host, but then nor are most of the co-hosts.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 19, 2021)

I just tried to watch a bit online but it seems to need more bandwidth than I have, odd though I have no problem watching BBC online.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## 8ball (Jun 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


>




That really is excellent.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


>



That was textbook Lynne


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 19, 2021)

Funny as they are, it isn't as if this was ever about making some sort of channel that would stand or fall on the basis of its professionalism. It's a culture war vanity channel boosted by the government. It can be as shit as it likes (and will be) and still continue.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 19, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Funny as they are, it isn't as if this was ever about making some sort of channel that would stand or fall on the basis of its professionalism. It's a culture war vanity channel boosted by the government. It can be as shit as it likes (and will be) and still continue.


I think there is a lower level of shitness, though. I think you're right as far as the True Believers are concerned, but presumably this is part of some attempt to bring gammonhood to the mainstream, and that does need to be at least within reach of the level of slickness and professionalism of mainstream broadcast TV.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 19, 2021)

the thing is Gammonhood is mainstream

I'm pondering wtf this channel is suppose to be about

Tory Goverment in a nice position, Gobshite general in charge Boris

the people who own this new channel have stakes in ITV

but trying to convince people they are not main stream

its very odd

when the PM spends 75 k on peeling wallpaper not sure why we need a fox news channel in the united kingdom


----------



## two sheds (Jun 19, 2021)

They've just not hit the formula yet - didn't Murdoch give an instruction to Fox News that the women presenters had to have legs showing at all times?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 19, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> but trying to convince people they are not main stream
> 
> its very odd


The far-right like Farage, Tice and other assorted cunts have been pretending to be plucky outsiders shaking up the system for decades, despite their wealth and establishment connections. GBN is just the latest phase of this AstroTurf bollocks.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 19, 2021)

ah sod it they should just go forward with nakid darts like live tv


----------



## existentialist (Jun 19, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> The far-right like Farage, Tice and other assorted cunts have been pretending to be plucky outsiders shaking up the system for decades, despite their wealth and establishment connections. GBN is just the latest phase of this AstroTurf bollocks.


Ahh, you mean it's _deliberate_? Wow, then they are doing an absolutely amazing job!


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 19, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> The far-right like Farage, Tice and other assorted cunts have been pretending to be plucky outsiders shaking up the system for decades, despite their wealth and establishment connections. GBN is just the latest phase of this AstroTurf bollocks.



aye i'm aware but that was when they had an  establishment to fight against

once you are in power and can get this sort of news from the Sun, Torygraph, the fail, the express, skynews, itv and a nerfed BBC

its just odd


----------



## bemused (Jun 19, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Funny as they are, it isn't as if this was ever about making some sort of channel that would stand or fall on the basis of its professionalism. It's a culture war vanity channel boosted by the government. It can be as shit as it likes (and will be) and still continue.


I wonder how much the backers are willing to pour into it?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2021)

bemused said:


> I wonder how much the backers are willing to pour into it?


There is a LOT of money invested in keeping the Tories in power and making an enemy of the EU. Most said money is offshore but it is a bottomless magic money tree.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 19, 2021)

two sheds said:


> They've just not hit the formula yet - didn't Murdoch give an instruction to Fox News that the women presenters had to have legs showing at all times?



seeming as my guilty tv crush is storm huntley and its the only reason i ever watch the vine show

don't be giving them ideas....


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 19, 2021)

I wonder who will be sacked first.

Either Wootto for his unhinged anti science bollocks in the face of a third wave

or 'Dewbs' for being utterly incapable of both warmth and the ability to present

I'm sure Laurence Fox is chomping at the bit, waiting for his agent to give him _the call_


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 19, 2021)

I’ve not watched it, nor do I ever intend to. But just to post this gem from CWS


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 19, 2021)

Neil Oliver, 'mum, look at me, I am on the telly reading the weather, you must be so proud!' 

Except, GB News thought better.   

View attachment 2b.mp4


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## bemused (Jun 19, 2021)

two sheds said:


> They've just not hit the formula yet - didn't Murdoch give an instruction to Fox News that the women presenters had to have legs showing at all times?


Famously that was Roger Ailes, a man so good at managing journalists he didn't think they'd record him harassing them.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 19, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> ah sod it they should just go forward with nakid darts like live tv


A little bit of news bunny couldn't hurt them right now.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 19, 2021)

we are not related so its fine...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Neil Oliver, 'mum, look at me, I am on the telly reading the weather, you must be so proud!'
> 
> Except, GB News thought better.
> 
> View attachment 274342


I thought for a minute that Joe Wilkinson was trolling GBeebies


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


>



It's the Happy Gammondays!


----------



## bemused (Jun 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Neil Oliver, 'mum, look at me, I am on the telly reading the weather, you must be so proud!'
> 
> Except, GB News thought better.
> 
> View attachment 274342


Has he got throat cancer or something?


----------



## Favelado (Jun 19, 2021)

Ryder swore on TFI Friday many years ago I recall with Cunt Evans having to apologise as it was pre-watershed.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 19, 2021)

Favelado said:


> Ryder swore on TFI Friday many years ago I recall with Cunt Evans having to apologise as it was pre-watershed.


Supposedly, this led to a "no Shaun Ryder" clause being inserted into C4's governing document.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 19, 2021)

Favelado said:


> Ryder swore on TFI Friday many years ago I recall with Cunt Evans having to apologise as it was pre-watershed.


 it was about a pair of shoes iirc


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 19, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> it was about a pair of shoes iirc


Patrick wotsisname


----------



## Favelado (Jun 19, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> it was about a pair of shoes iirc



Patrick Fucking Cox. Cunt Evans had a bet with him before the show he couldn't make it through the whole segment without swearing. Something like that.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 19, 2021)

Well they seem to have a good few advertisers, I wonder what rates they are charging compared to other stations?


----------



## Santino (Jun 19, 2021)

All you need to do is laugh at them and they'll vanish into insignificance like Farage, Trump or Johnson.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 19, 2021)

Turned it on to have a look.

Quite aside from content and quality, it just has this terrible depressing vibe to it.
It's so dark.  The sound is terrible. All the furniture and every object on screen looks somehow wrong.  No one looks like they want to be there.
The presenters seem to be trapped in a hell of their own choosing, and for some reason they want you to watch.

<shudders>


----------



## keybored (Jun 20, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Not sure they have the budget for one tbh, that looks like it was filmed on an iPhone


In fairness, I watched a film (Unsane) that was supposedly shot entirely on iPhones and it was pretty convincing. I don't even like iPhones but I was impressed.

No, GBNews looks more like it's being filmed using a potato.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 20, 2021)

They seem to have a fair bit of support on platforms like FB and twitter. Some of the profiles on FB are a bit suss, though.  Like, they haven't posted in several years and suddenly they are pro-GBN or they aren't based in the UK etc. Some of them are out and out trolls, of course.

Have bad feelings about this channel. Sometimes feel there's no going back from this, and the kind of polarising crazy shit we've observed in the US could transfer to the UK.

But. There is a fine tradition of twatting fascism and the far right, over the years. Hopefully this lot will be added to the list of right wing has beens, after all. And the UK is not the US, thankfully.


----------



## bemused (Jun 20, 2021)

8ball said:


> Turned it on to have a look.
> 
> Quite aside from content and quality, it just has this terrible depressing vibe to it.
> It's so dark.  The sound is terrible. All the furniture and every object on screen looks somehow wrong.  No one looks like they want to be there.
> ...


The set is fucking awful. It looks like a bunker.


----------



## bemused (Jun 20, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Have bad feelings about this channel. Sometimes feel there's no going back from this, and the kind of polarising crazy shit we've observed in the US could transfer to the UK.


Not sure it's going to have a dramatic impact tbh, if the Daily Mail, talkRADIO etc can't do it - Dan Wootton won't.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 20, 2021)

bemused said:


> Not sure it's going to have a dramatic impact tbh, if the Daily Mail, talkRADIO etc can't do it - Dan Wootton won't.



Hopefully not. But it's difficult to predict the unpredictable, esp in this age.


----------



## bemused (Jun 20, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Hopefully not. But it's difficult to predict the unpredictable, esp in this age.


Half their viewers are over 65, it's not going to set the world on fire.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 20, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Hopefully not. But it's difficult to predict the unpredictable, esp in this age.


It's either headed straight for the dustbin, or it will get some sort of reboot in a few months' time when someone who knows what they're doing is brought in. Then we can start to organise safe houses and escape networks.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 20, 2021)

bemused said:


> Half their viewers are over 65, it's not going to set the world on fire.



Meh, seen the age of the last PotUS and a significant chunk of his base?


----------



## bemused (Jun 20, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Meh, seen the age of the last PotUS and a significant chunk of his base?


Presidents unlike policemen are getting older.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 20, 2021)

bemused said:


> Half their viewers are over 65, it's not going to set the world on fire.


Don't give it ideas...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 20, 2021)

bemused said:


> Presidents unlike policemen are getting older.



Defund Presidents!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 20, 2021)

keybored said:


> No, GBNews looks more like it's being filmed using a potato.


This is pre-potato - we're talking hi-turnip at best


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 20, 2021)

bemused said:


> Half their viewers are over 65, it's not going to set the world on fire.


Well, maybe in a _grandpa's fallen asleep in his armchair and dropped his lit pipe on the Telegraph again_ kinda way


----------



## Raheem (Jun 20, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> This is pre-potato - we're talking hi-turnip at best


They haven't even got a fully kitted-out edit swede.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 20, 2021)

Raheem said:


> They haven't even got a fully kitted-out edit swede.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 20, 2021)

An amusing and very good article on the new channel:









						GB News, week 1: It takes until Tuesday to go full wingnut
					

Patrick Freyne on Dan Wootton, Andrew Neil and a sort of Fox News UK




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 20, 2021)

I don't follow football, so I am glad that they have informed me of today's match, what are the odds on Rome winning?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 20, 2021)

They're developing a whole university Media Studies course on What to Avoid in Broadcasting.


----------



## keybored (Jun 20, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> This is pre-potato - we're talking hi-turnip at best


Still using the SCARroT interface.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 20, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Well they seem to have a good few advertisers, I wonder what rates they are charging compared to other stations?


That would be very interesting. I remember when I was working at sky's computer channel back in the  late 90s I found out at one point that I could easily afford to buy my own advertising slots . . . And that was on crappy computer channel pay. I'm not sure how it ever survived. Funding wise, all our computers and tech in the office were blags, and all our content, locations, transport were all provided by software and tech companies. 

I don't know how much it costs to buy channel space, but all the other GBbeebies content could potentially paid for by donors. If they were smart, there are cheaper ways of creating a slick production without a high budget, but from what I have seen of it, it's an old school approach done cheaply and unprofessionally. They have cut corners/budgets in the wrong places.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 20, 2021)

bemused said:


> Half their viewers are over 65, it's not going to set the world on fire.



Already have.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 20, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I don't follow football, so I am glad that they have informed me of today's match, what are the odds on Rome winning?
> 
> View attachment 274389



Wembley wasn't built in a day, they say.

Thanks to everyone watching this shitshow so I don't have to! Had some cracking good laughs reading this thread


----------



## brogdale (Jun 20, 2021)

Wot?


----------



## cyril_smear (Jun 20, 2021)

bemused said:


> The set is fucking awful. It looks like a bunker.



Almost like an apocalypse, emergency broadcast🤷‍♂️


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 20, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Almost like an apocalypse, emergency broadcast🤷‍♂️


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 20, 2021)

Looks like GBNews Fails is throwing their hat in, 'our job is done'.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 20, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Almost like an apocalypse, emergency broadcast🤷‍♂️





DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 274431


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## elbows (Jun 20, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Looks like GBNews Fails is throwing their hat in, 'our job is done'.



Fucking bullshit. Someone else better take up the challenge instead.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 20, 2021)

elbows said:


> Fucking bullshit. Someone else better take up the challenge instead.



Nah fuck it, let it wither unnoticed


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I wonder who will be sacked first.
> 
> Either Wootto for his unhinged anti science bollocks in the face of a third wave
> 
> ...


Darren Grimes is desperate for a gig there.


----------



## bemused (Jun 20, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Darren Grimes is desperate for a gig there.


Grimes is riding GBNews twitter so hard I'm surprised he doesn't have a rash.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## steveo87 (Jun 20, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Nah fuck it, let it wither unnoticed


Yeah, there was a coming a point (if that's even English) where 'look at these cunts, they're useless!', would become very stale. 

For all the jokes, and the joyous sense of that German word I can't say or spell but means taking pleasure from other people's misfortune, I'm glad that GB News is likely to be a oddity (albeit a dodgy one) along the same lines as RT.


----------



## bemused (Jun 20, 2021)

Silver lining Farage won't be patroling the channel.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 20, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I think McCoy has reached the end of his tether with his co-host, at the one minute point here.




Her voice is so "ladies who Prosecco" and the attempted match of old gent with fresh talent really hasn't worked here. I love his delivery of "gnarly".


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Yeah, sorry Dan





equationgirl said:


> So you're not going to apologise , I take it?





krtek a houby said:


> He'll probably double down or complain about being cancelled by woke types.


My name isn’t Dan.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 21, 2021)

A place to have grown-up, respectful debates about the issues of the week. Will be back next week with @Nigel_Farage and a host of special guests.   
Another dickhead tory MP from the north east. 

Bishop Auckland MP launches 'The Political Correction' on GB News


----------



## petee (Jun 21, 2021)

two sheds said:


> They've just not hit the formula yet - didn't Murdoch give an instruction to Fox News that the women presenters had to have legs showing at all times?



one other quality you may notice


----------



## two sheds (Jun 21, 2021)

Gammon Bait just can't compete can it?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jun 21, 2021)

I just watched 5 minutes of The Great British Breakfast.  Oh my lord!  The presenters were shouting over each other, talking puerile shit in a dark, echoing bunker.  

They were covering a Daily Mail story about the BBC being anti white people.  

Wow.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 21, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> I just watched 5 minutes of The Great British Breakfast.  Oh my lord!  The presenters were shouting over each other, talking puerile shit in a dark, echoing bunker.



So, now change since I dipped into it last Monday, which is pleasing, and surely will be reflected in the viewing figures.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 21, 2021)

The voice of the people, 'this story is typical of the crap that this station has been pumping out.'


----------



## two sheds (Jun 21, 2021)

Do we know which story was being referred to? Could probably apply to any one of them though


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 21, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Do we know which story was being referred to? Could probably apply to any one of them though



It's not totally clear from her twitter account, but India Willoughby did re-tweet this, so clearly something about trans people, so she will not be appearing on there again.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 21, 2021)

Apparently they didn't show the last hour of the Dan Wootton show during the repeat, replacing it with a different programme completely, to avoid showing the segment with India Willoughby.

So much for free speech and no censorship.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 21, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Apparently they didn't show the last hour of the Dan Wootton show during the repeat, replacing it with a different programme completely, to avoid showing the segment with India Willoughby.
> 
> So much for free speech and no censorship.


I caught the start of it. Wooton introduced India as the well known trans ! She questioned him why he had to say that, and pointed out no one introduces him as the gay presenter.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2021)

#goingwellthen


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I caught the start of it. Wooton introduced India as the well known trans ! She questioned him why he had to say that, and pointed out no one introduces him as the gay presenter.


Can only find this snippet posted by some right wing Brexit shitehawk


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 21, 2021)

Very strange strategy of regional reporters in communities rather than yer North London commentariat flaggelating in front of bookshelving.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 21, 2021)

"It's a _girls school _(he exaggerates for effect like all calm journalists) and if you're getting rid of the _head girl_, but the point is..."

Good lord, he's completely rattled. What a shitshow. Is this every interview he does? Just another excuse to whine about free speech in lieu of asking a coherent pressing question or presenting an argument? It's as hilarious as it is tragic.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 21, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The voice of the people, 'this story is typical of the crap that this station has been pumping out.'



Free speech Dan on the Free Speech news network watched by freedom lovers everywhere, having to apologise because a guest freely said "crap"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 21, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Free speech Dan on the Free Speech news network watched by freedom lovers everywhere, having to apologise because a guest freely said "crap"


Bit odd given any viewers he has came expressly to see a shitshow 🤷‍♀️


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 21, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Bit odd given any viewers he has came expressly to see a shitshow 🤷‍♀️


I think you mean a 'crapshow'.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 21, 2021)

No, no I don't think I did, nope


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 21, 2021)

Otrageous right wing racism you  won't see on BBC:


----------



## Raheem (Jun 21, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Very strange strategy of regional reporters in communities rather than yer North London commentariat flaggelating in front of bookshelving.


Absolutely. I don't know why no news provider has previously thought of the idea of outside broadcasts. It will be great  once they can get in to work from a technical perspective. And expanding the rules on talking heads to that they mostly live in Surrey and Oxfordshire is real breath of fresh air, as I believe you are supposed to say.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 21, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Otrageous right wing racism you  won't see on BBC:




Oh look. you've found one item, out of a whole week of broadcasting, that a lot of urban could get on side with.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 21, 2021)

No feller, its every hour. 

Its just that I have a life.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 21, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> No feller, its every hour.
> 
> Its just that I have a life.


Your first sentence betrays the second


----------



## existentialist (Jun 21, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> No feller, its every hour.
> 
> Its just that I have a life.


That's what they all say.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 21, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Even the set is shit, it's so dark and gloomy, I was expecting some sort of modern funky back-drop, bright & colourful, using red, white & blue - yet we got what looks like corrugated iron painted black, with a blue light appearing in a gap between the sheets of corrugated iron. WTF?



OMG, they have put a 'funky back-drop, bright & colourful, using red, white & blue' behind Andrew Neil tonight, trouble is, it's basically the GBN intro graphic thingy, it's constantly moving about, and is totally distracting, it's actually worst than having the dark and gloomy corrugated iron back-drop.

It's like they've taken onboard the feedback over the shit set, and made it worst, fucking unbelievable.


----------



## Maltin (Jun 21, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> OMG, they have put a 'funky back-drop, bright & colourful, using red, white & blue' behind Andrew Neil tonight, trouble is, it's basically the GBN intro graphic thingy, it's constantly moving about, and is totally distracting, it's actually worst than having the dark and gloomy corrugated iron back-drop.
> 
> It's like they've taken onboard the feedback over the shit set, and made it worst, fucking unbelievable.


I assumed that the images of Neil looking very red I saw from Twitter was a technical issue but on my TV with the colourful background, he really seems to be that red!


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 21, 2021)

It takes real talent to take something shit and make it unbelievably worse. Not real good talent but talent nonetheless.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 21, 2021)

Gammon alert! Gammon alert!!


----------



## weltweit (Jun 21, 2021)

I don't know what they have done with their digital bandwidth, I can watch BBC news fine but GBNews's feed keeps cutting out like there is too much data ..


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 21, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I don't know what they have done with their digital bandwidth, I can watch BBC news fine but GBNews's feed keeps cutting out like there is too much data ..


What an awful shame


----------



## existentialist (Jun 21, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Gammon alert! Gammon alert!!



Yep, exactly. Polarise an issue and make it into an "us vs them" situation. Keep on keeping on, Loose meat. Heading ever gammonwards...


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 21, 2021)

Like there isn't 38 pages of "us vs. them" on this thread ..


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 21, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Gammon alert! Gammon alert!!


----------



## existentialist (Jun 21, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Like there isn't 38 pages of "us vs. them" on this thread ..


So, which one are you?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 21, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> OMG, they have put a 'funky back-drop, bright & colourful, using red, white & blue' behind Andrew Neil tonight, trouble is, it's basically the GBN intro graphic thingy, it's constantly moving about, and is totally distracting, it's actually worst than having the dark and gloomy corrugated iron back-drop.
> 
> It's like they've taken onboard the feedback over the shit set, and made it worst, fucking unbelievable.


they used Ridley Scott’s ideas of making the sets of blade runner dark as it cost less


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 21, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Like there isn't 38 pages of "us vs. them" on this thread ..



Only the 'them' here is not so much ordinary folk with views we might disagree with, as it is a cabal of people with resources enough to start their own TV channel just to profit from disseminating toxic, divisive bullshit.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 21, 2021)

What do we reckon; São Tomé and Príncipe ?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 21, 2021)

The Andrew Neil show was supposed to be a hard hitting political studio discussion show, like he did on the BBC, and like he did last week on GBN.

Yet, tonight it's fallen into the daytime format of interviewing people remotely, mainly their own staff, for most of the show.

Then finally a studio guest, the boss of Thomas Cook, a heavy weight guest, but not in the political sense!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 21, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Only the 'them' here is not so much ordinary folk with views we might disagree with, as it is a cabal of people with resources enough to start their own TV channel just to profit from disseminating toxic, divisive bullshit.



'profit from' 

I don't think you understand what's going on here.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 21, 2021)

brogdale said:


> What do we reckon; São Tomé and Príncipe ?
> 
> View attachment 274685


He looks broken.

"Sadness in his eyes" (Burley)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 21, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> OMG, they have put a 'funky back-drop, bright & colourful, using red, white & blue' behind Andrew Neil tonight, trouble is, it's basically the GBN intro graphic thingy, it's constantly moving about, and is totally distracting, it's actually worst than having the dark and gloomy corrugated iron back-drop.
> 
> It's like they've taken onboard the feedback over the shit set, and made it worst, fucking unbelievable.


Now we see the actual 'studio', rather than a close-up of Neil, they have just hang a TV screen up behind him.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 21, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> He looks broken.
> 
> "Sadness in his eyes" (Burley)


I know Gammon is a term thrown around, mostly at twats, but never has a human face looked more like actual ham than in that picture.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 21, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Then finally a studio guest, the boss of Thomas Cook, a heavy weight guest, but not in the political sense!



Indeed. It's not as if holdays and international travel has any  political aspect of all on ... _checks notes_ .... the actual 21 June/Freedom Day


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 21, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Indeed. It's not as if holdays and international travel has any  political aspect of all on ... _checks notes_ .... the actual 21 June/Freedom Day


It's not 21 June anymore it's 19 July iirc.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 21, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Indeed. It's not as if holdays and international travel has any  political aspect of all on ... _checks notes_ .... the actual 21 June/Freedom Day



International travel was never part of so-called 'freedom day', it's a totally separate consideration, now run along child.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 21, 2021)

Imagine being such a sad sack to come on here trying to cast GBN as somehow a 'balanced' broadcaster!


----------



## existentialist (Jun 21, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Indeed. It's not as if holdays and international travel has any  political aspect of all on ... _checks notes_ .... the actual 21 June/Freedom Day


You're not very good at this, are you?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 21, 2021)

brogdale said:


> What do we reckon; São Tomé and Príncipe ?
> 
> View attachment 274685


Are there any racial slurs left that right-on headteachers haven't taken from us?


----------



## bimble (Jun 21, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> 'profit from'
> 
> I don't think you understand what's going on here.


What do you mean ? What’s wrong with ‘profit from’ ?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 21, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Are there any racial slurs left that right-on headteachers haven't taken from us?


Fucking Leftwaffe, the lot of 'em


----------



## Raheem (Jun 21, 2021)

bimble said:


> What do you mean ? What’s wrong with ‘profit from’ ?


Think the idea is that GBN will not be making a profit.

However, it's supposedly raised £60 million from investors. Given that it is clearly not costing anything like that to run, there will probably be pretty healthy profits for some. If they can manage not to die of heart failure on air.


----------



## bimble (Jun 21, 2021)

Yep I just looked up where the money’s come from, doesn’t look like anything much but profitseekers to me, some big American media company, a hedge fund manager & some Saudis.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 21, 2021)

bimble said:


> Yep I just looked up where the money’s come from, doesn’t look like anything much but profitseekers to me, some big American media company, a hedge fund manager & some Saudis.


The main funder is apparently this guy:  using a company called, without apparent irony, "All Perspectives".


----------



## Cid (Jun 21, 2021)

brogdale said:


> What do we reckon; São Tomé and Príncipe ?
> 
> View attachment 274685



More like alcohol and impending collapse.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 21, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Gammon alert! Gammon alert!!




hmm pretty well functioning kids with Autisum also schools have been back for how long now
and most gyms have reopen 

not sure why he not going to his hobbies atm


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 21, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> No feller, its every hour.
> 
> Its just that I have a life.



busy delivering Amazon parcels maybe 

but still hear defending GB news of all things

what a life


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 21, 2021)

Apparently GB viewers were treated to grown up debate with Davidson of bishop aukland and farage . Anyone catch that one? 
Bishop Auckland MP launches 'The Political Correction' on GB News


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 21, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> hmm pretty well functioning kids with Autisum also schools have been back for how long now
> and most gyms have reopen
> 
> not sure why he not going to his hobbies atm


Because support for mental health/ASD issues was a golden age in the fucking beforetimes!


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 21, 2021)

sister kid attends a Send school

not sure aside from more interesting in washing his hands if he noticed much about Covid
aside from being at home more

not having a go at the kid in the video just the Fella trying to use it to make a point

saying that my sister has a car, she has storys of fellow pupils parents about being refused on a public bus
because theier child cannot be forced to a face mask even with paperwork to prove it


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 21, 2021)

White woman rant >>>









						'For so many children school is their safe place'
					

Nicola McLean says lack of school during pandemic is problematic for many children




					www.gbnews.uk


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 21, 2021)

oh fuck off you lazy cockwomble


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> My name isn’t Dan.


I have it on reliable authority that your name is shitferbrains wanksock.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 21, 2021)

just so much hate
hate hate hate hate hate.

39 pages of it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> just so much hate
> hate hate hate hate hate.
> 
> 39 pages of it.


And that's just this thread


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 21, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> just so much hate
> hate hate hate hate hate.
> 
> 39 pages of it.



Well we are talking about GB News its what they want to premote


----------



## xenon (Jun 21, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> busy delivering Amazon parcels maybe
> 
> but still hear defending GB news of all things
> 
> what a life



it’s not marty1. He’s been posting in the Brixton forum for ages.
I saw five minutes of this the other day. It’s basically talk radio on the telly. But without the callers. And rubbish.


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I have it on reliable authority that your name is shitferbrains wanksock.


Mate, as putdowns go…that’s really poor. Really, really poor. Laughably bad. Lol


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 21, 2021)

ah just taking the piss as he started waffling on about MSM a few pages ago

he just a gobshite who listed to to much of the wrong presenters on LBC


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Mate, as putdowns go…that’s really poor. Really, really poor. Laughably bad. Lol



same thing with everything you ever posted on this forum

but hey ho


----------



## tim (Jun 21, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Very strange strategy of regional reporters in communities rather than yer North London commentariat flaggelating in front of bookshelving.



You can dog-whistle all you want, but you won't find many allies here.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Mate, as putdowns go…that’s really poor. Really, really poor. Laughably bad. Lol


Yeh? Shit tho it may be a) you deserve nothing better, and b) it's a thousand times better than any of the pathetic rejoinders you come out with.


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> same thing with everything you ever posted on this forum
> 
> but hey ho


Yeah, hey ho Whataboutist.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Yeah, hey ho Whataboutist.




fuck me almost a funny rebuttal

so you not be off worrying about the royal family


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> fuck me almost a funny rebuttal
> 
> so you not be off worrying about the royal family


It’s early yet. Thanks for the grudging praise. It “almost” makes me want to follow whatever shit you care about


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 21, 2021)

you signed up the forum did you not sir

going to be a bit hard not to follow whatever shit people care about on here

when you still a newbie after 10 years

but good luck soldier


----------



## Spanner (Jun 22, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> you signed up the forum did you not sir
> 
> going to be a bit hard not to follow whatever shit people care about on here
> 
> ...


Yeah, I signed up. More for the music than the politics, but I’m happy to debate either way.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 22, 2021)

I'd rather you just fucked off and listen to tim ferris or joe rogan podcast

and we save us all the bother

but as you were


----------



## Spanner (Jun 22, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Yeah, I signed up. More for the music than the politics, but I’m happy to debate either way.


Although, my views are shaped by “being contractually employed by News International between 2010-2012”


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 22, 2021)

its godwins law not sure we have  mordochs law

hth


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 22, 2021)

massive right wing nut job on *Hitler TV* pleas for .... _checks notes_ .... transgender inclusion >>>


----------



## existentialist (Jun 22, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> massive right wing nut job on *Hitler TV* pleas for .... _checks notes_ .... transgender inclusion >>>



I don't know if you see yourself as some kind of seeker after truth, or something, but your edgy contrarian shit just looks like someone being a cunt. HTH


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm the cunt for mocking 40 pages of illiberal hate: that's about as U75 as it's possible to get


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 22, 2021)

Who is the ninny who confused the Covid virus with a computer virus?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 22, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> I'm the cunt for mocking 40 pages of illiberal hate: that's about as U75 as it's possible to get


One of the inevitable stages of the process you're on is the bit where the idiot starts ranting on about the vile cesspit of hate that is Urban, and someone innocently asks, "so why are you here, since you obviously hate the place so much?"

So why are you here, since you obviously hate the place so much?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 22, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> just so much hate
> hate hate hate hate hate.
> 
> 39 pages of it.




Contempt actually


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> One of the inevitable stages of the process you're on is the bit where the idiot starts ranting on about the vile cesspit of hate that is Urban, and someone innocently asks, "so why are you here, since you obviously hate the place so much?"
> 
> So why are you here, since you obviously hate the place so much?



Entertainment. To mock you and laugh at your desperation to post to the group your value as a true believer.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 22, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Entertainment. To mock you and laugh at your desperation to post to the group your value as a true believer.


You don't sound very entertained. And your mind reading skills could use some work.

And how's the mockery going? All I can see is someone pretending to be outraged by a bunch of people they clearly despise.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 22, 2021)

It's certainly got your attention.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 22, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> It's certainly got your attention.


Ah, so it's about seeking attention? There are more constructive ways of doing that, you know...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Ah, so it's about seeking attention? There are more constructive ways of doing that, you know...



Now now, we can't all afford our own midlife news channel


----------



## NoXion (Jun 22, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> I'm the cunt for mocking 40 pages of illiberal hate: that's about as U75 as it's possible to get



What _specifically_ hateful things have been said? You've been pretty free with your accusations, but not as liberal with your substantiations.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 22, 2021)

I'd genuinely pay attention to a poster that was prepared to articulate why they think it's good for working people for this billionaire funded exercise in conservative hegemony and Overton window shifting to exist.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 22, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> I'm the cunt for mocking 40 pages of illiberal hate: that's about as U75 as it's possible to get


It's a funny kind of liberty that seeks to stop people laughing at something they find funny and shit.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 22, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> they used Ridley Scott’s ideas of making the sets of blade runner dark as it cost less


"We call it Mein Kampf for short"

_fantastic, I combined godwin's law with an obscure sci fi reference into a tasteless joke _


----------



## brogdale (Jun 22, 2021)

King Biscuit Time said:


> It's a funny kind of liberty that seeks to stop people laughing at something they find funny and shit.


There you go, trying to stop his cancelling of our cancel culture.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 22, 2021)

bimble said:


> What do you mean ? What’s wrong with ‘profit from’ ?


I don't believe they have a hope in hell of making money, no UK TV news channel has ever made money.

The ITV News Channel failed after about 5 years of having money thrown at it, and despite being run on a very low budget, having the benefit of sharing studios and services that were already in place for the main bulletins on ITV1, and the benefit of the shared resources of ITN as the news provider, their operational costs being provided by fees from ITV, C-4 & C-5, and at the time most commercial radio stations taking IRN services (now provided by Sky).

Sky News loses around £40 million per year, and was kept going by Murdoch for the prestige, when he lost out buying Sky completely, and Comcast took over in 2018, as part of their bid, they guaranteed to continue to fund it for 10 years, what happens to it after 2028 is anyone's guess.

Whilst GBN has an operating budget of only £25m per year, much of that taken up in both terrestrial & satellite transmission costs, carriage fees to the various TV platforms (Freeview, Freesat, Sky & Virgin) plus Digital One for their launch as a national DAB radio station, I still can't see how they can cover those costs from advertising. 

They would need to get an average of almost £240 per 30-second spot/12 minutes of ads per hour on average/24 hours a day, to reach £25m a year, that's not going to happen, when much more popular channels, such as DAVE, don't manage that sort of average rate. 

There is a plan to recruit 'super supporters' paying £5pm for 'premium content', with an initial target of 100,000, producing £6m per year, but there would be costs in involved in producing and delivering that content, so whatever profit they would make from that. would only cover a small percentage of the annual budget, even if they can recruit that number of suckers. 




Raheem said:


> Think the idea is that GBN will not be making a profit.
> However, it's supposedly raised £60 million from investors. Given that it is clearly not costing anything like that to run, there will probably be pretty healthy profits for some. If they can manage not to die of heart failure on air.



That £60m isn't going to last long, a sizeable amount would have been spent on setting it up, marketing, and wages prior to launch, with many staff taken on months ago, and the rest will be towards their budgeted running costs of £25m per year from launch, minus whatever small amount of ad revenue they generate in the short-term, 



bimble said:


> Yep I just looked up where the money’s come from, doesn’t look like anything much but profitseekers to me, some big American media company, a hedge fund manager & some Saudis.



And, here is where you have to ask about the motivation behind the investors, certainly as far as the hedge fund manager & the Saudis are concerned, it's probably more political than profit. 

The mystery is why Discovery put most of the £60m into it, when they are experienced in running profitable TV channels, again it could be a political motivation, or they were just presented with a very fanciful business plan, and thought it was worth a punt, with what to them is little more than petty cash. I would have liked to have been a fly on the wall in their offices, when they sat down to watch some of the output from their investment, and seeing what a complete shambles it is. 

The fact that they had to turn to America to get the bulk of their investment raises an eyebrow. 

It reminds me of Radio Caroline, originally funded by UK investors in the 60's, looking to cash in on advertising, which basically came to an end when UK advertisers were banned from using it, during the 70's it limped on by hiring airtime to a Dutch station, until their ship sunk. Several millions were raised for a new ship in the 80's, but not from the UK, because everyone knew it couldn't make money, but by presenting a fanciful business plan to investors across the pond, that lost the lot. 

I have a feeling of déjà vu here.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I'd genuinely pay attention to a poster that was prepared to articulate why they think it's good for working people for this billionaire funded exercise in conservative hegemony and Overton window shifting to exist.



When mocked, important to focus on the person and the ownership rather than content.

U75: open to every kind of diversity except diversity of opinion - a self-policing mono-culture that belongs in a central Amercan jungle clearing - far better the UK public know only the singularity of metro, middle-class, gatekeeping BBC/ITN/C4/Sky.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 22, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> When mocked, important to focus on the person and the ownership rather than content.
> 
> U75: open to every kind of diversity except diversity of opinion - a self-policing mono-culture that belongs in a central Amercan jungle clearing - far better the UK public know only the singularity of metro, middle-class, gatekeeping BBC/ITN/C4/Sky.


That's fine; it's probably best to give posters a chance to demonstrate that they're here for more than shits and giggles trolling.
Declining such an opportunity speaks very clearly.

Over to mods.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 22, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> massive right wing nut job on *Hitler TV* pleas for .... _checks notes_ .... transgender inclusion >>>




Do you realise what a wanker you sound when you do the ... checks notes... thing?


----------



## NoXion (Jun 22, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> When mocked, important to focus on the person and the ownership rather than content.
> 
> U75: open to every kind of diversity except diversity of opinion - a self-policing mono-culture that belongs in a central Amercan jungle clearing - far better the UK public know only the singularity of metro, middle-class, gatekeeping BBC/ITN/C4/Sky.



When it comes to media outlets, the question of ownership is an important and relevant one. Do you think it's just a coincidence that Jeff Bezos bought the Washington Post after it kept making articles critical of Amazon?

If Urban was some kind of mono-culture, then why the fuck do we keep having arguments?


----------



## NoXion (Jun 22, 2021)

Also Loose meat are you going to answer my question and provide specific examples of how this thread has been hateful?


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 22, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Do you realise what a wanker you sound when you do the ... checks notes... thing?



I picked it up on U75. Can someone send me the correct  .... thing?


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 22, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Also Loose meat are you going to answer my question and provide specific examples of how this thread has been hateful?


Pick a page. Lets go!


----------



## NoXion (Jun 22, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Pick a page. Lets go!



You're the one making the claim. Back it up then.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 22, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> I picked it up on U75. Can someone send me the correct  .... thing?



You do what ya like I just thought you should know that you sound like a wanker when you do it, IMO anyway. It's not like you're actually checking any notes now is it?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I don't believe they have a hope in hell of making money, no UK TV news channel has ever made money.
> 
> The ITV News Channel failed after about 5 years of having money thrown at it, and despite being run on a very low budget, having the benefit of sharing studios and services that were already in place for the main bulletins on ITV1, and the benefit of the shared resources of ITN as the news provider, their operational costs being provided by fees from ITV, C-4 & C-5, and at the time most commercial radio stations taking IRN services (now provided by Sky).
> 
> ...



Businesses don't need to make money these days, twitter's never made a profit


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 22, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Also Loose meat are you going to answer my question and provide specific examples of how this thread has been hateful?



Also some specific examples of how GBNews has been hateful would be nice.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 22, 2021)

Unacceptable!! Racist former postman tries to differentiate children in social housing from Dulwich College boarders:


----------



## xenon (Jun 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> That's fine; it's probably best to give posters a chance to demonstrate that they're here for more than shits and giggles trolling.
> Declining such an opportunity speaks very clearly.
> 
> Over to mods.



oh come on that is pathetic. I don’t agree with him but calling for mod intervention  because he is what, taking the piss out of people on this thread.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 22, 2021)

xenon said:


> oh come on that is pathetic. I don’t agree with him but calling for mod intervention  because he is what, taking the piss out of people on this thread.


If you want the sport of self-described trolls on threads, that's fine; doesn't mean that everyone has to agree with that, eh?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 22, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Businesses don't need to make money these days, twitter's never made a profit



I think they have started too.

CNN reports - Twitter turned its first annual profit in 2018.

CNBC reports - Twitter also reported a profit of $68 million [2020], contrasted with a loss of $8.4 million a year ago [2019].

Investors will continue to invest in businesses normally because of one of two things, expected future profits, or they have a motivation more important to them than profit.


----------



## xenon (Jun 22, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Pick a page. Lets go!
> Hate? Don’t be daft. If you can’t take the piss out of a shoddy media outlet, of dubious financial backing. you have lost your way.


----------



## xenon (Jun 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> If you want the sport of self-described trolls on threads, that's fine; doesn't mean that everyone has to agree with that, eh?



fine, go and cry to the mods then.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 22, 2021)

xenon said:


> fine, go and cry to the mods then.


Oh, for fuck sake.


----------



## xenon (Jun 22, 2021)

I mean if every argument against the U 70 5Paradyne is classed as trolling and the poster invited to fuck off. That is seriously pathetic.


----------



## xenon (Jun 22, 2021)

Well, fuck off is fine but asking the mods to get involved.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 22, 2021)

xenon said:


> Well, fuck off is fine but asking the mods to get involved.


On this I think we'll just disagree which, somewhat ironically, kind of proves the self-described troll wrong about the group-think!


----------



## two sheds (Jun 22, 2021)

A bit reminiscent of Marty1 - sideline sniping without making any intelligent points and ignoring questions put to him.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 22, 2021)

Obv. the 'wrong kind' of mocking and laughing. After 40 pages perhaps I should have twigged you have to mock and laugh within the group boundaries, m'lord.


----------



## prunus (Jun 22, 2021)

NoXion said:


> If Urban was some kind of mono-culture, then why the fuck do we keep having arguments?



That is our culture.

And I’ll brook no disagreement.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 22, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> I picked it up on U75. Can someone send me the correct  .... thing?


That's impossible the monoculture has ruled it stupid. Keep up.


----------



## tim (Jun 22, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Contempt actually


Mockery actually.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 22, 2021)

tim said:


> Mockery actually.


Mockery! Mockery! They've all got it i- oh hang on a minute...fuck...bollocks...


----------



## existentialist (Jun 22, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Obv. the 'wrong kind' of mocking and laughing. After 40 pages perhaps I should have twigged you have to mock and laugh within the group boundaries, m'lord.


But you're not actually "mocking and laughing", are you?

You came on this thread trying to pretend to be a disinterested party, but it didn't take long for the mask to slip. It's obvious that you have a problem with a bunch of people taking the piss out of an amateurishly done news channel for racists and reactionaries, but you don't actually have the guts to spell out where you think those criticising it are wrong...so instead it's vague handwavery and insinuation about how it's all "hate" - hate which, when you're actually invited to provide examples for, you can't.

You're not the first person to turn up on a board and behave like that, and you certainly won't be the last, but don't be under any illusions that you're coming across as anyone other than someone with a bitter little agenda, who resents the fact that views you evidently hold dear are being held up to ridicule.

You'd be better off going and having a crywank, then finding a Facebook group of like-minded people whom you can happily entertain your gammon fantasies with, without the inconvenience of any opposing views. Because, not to put too fine a point on it, you haven't done or said anything here which is likely to have any impact on those opposing views. You're just making yourself look like the latest in a long stream of dicks who turn up, like you, get their arse handed to them in a sling, and then either flounce or get said arse kicked out of the door when everyone's patience has run out.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 22, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Obv. the 'wrong kind' of mocking and laughing. After 40 pages perhaps I should have twigged you have to mock and laugh within the group boundaries, m'lord.



_taps watch_




NoXion said:


> Also Loose meat are you going to answer my question and provide specific examples of how this thread has been hateful?


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 22, 2021)

xenon said:


> it’s not marty1. He’s been posting in the Brixton forum for ages.
> I saw five minutes of this the other day. It’s basically talk radio on the telly. But without the callers. And rubbish.


That's exactly it. 

GBN is hate filled, negative, prejudiced, sensationalist, reactionary, negative, all of that and more, and like both TalkRadio and TalkSport knows exactly what it's doing.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 22, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Also Loose meat are you going to answer my question and provide specific examples of how this thread has been hateful?


He can't. Because he knows that any example he tries to claim as "hate" is going to be - rightfully - picked to pieces.

His problem is not what is written on this thread, but that it exists.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 22, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Now now, we can't all afford our own midlife news channel


"GBNews, the midwife for your midlife"


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 22, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> just so much hate
> hate hate hate hate hate.
> 
> 39 pages of it.


You should watch GBNews, it's hate hate hate hate for 24 hours.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 22, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> GBN is hate filled, negative, prejudiced, sensationalist, reactionary, negative, all of that and more, and like both TalkRadio and TalkSport *knows exactly what it's doing*.


Not sure about the bolded bit.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 22, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Not sure about the bolded bit.


I think it knows what it's doing in terms of whipping up populist folk demons and counterfactuals. On more concrete matters, it is definitely without clue. Perhaps it thought that the power of the Gammon Mind would work as well on video broadcast hardware as it does on dogwhistle right wing politicians?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The Andrew Neil show was supposed to be a hard hitting political studio discussion show, like he did on the BBC, and like he did last week on GBN.
> 
> Yet, tonight it's fallen into the daytime format of interviewing people remotely, mainly their own staff, for most of the show.
> 
> Then finally a studio guest, the boss of Thomas Cook, a heavy weight guest, but not in the political sense!


Saw a bit of that , he was also talking about Channel 4 , he described it as a minor TV channel , which seemed a bit mean , and also insane when you see the viewing figures of his channel.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> massive right wing nut job on *Hitler TV* pleas for .... _checks notes_ .... transgender inclusion >>>



That has proper fucked off the gammon tbf


----------



## brogdale (Jun 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I think it knows what it's doing in terms of whipping up populist folk demons and counterfactuals. On more concrete matters, it is definitely without clue. Perhaps it thought that the power of the Gammon Mind would work as well on video broadcast hardware as it does on dogwhistle right wing politicians?


Agreed; the reason that billionaires are happy to bank-roll this for the convenience of their political wing is to consolidate and develop distractionary divisive, culture-wars and move the Overton window even further in the direction of grotesque accumulation of unearned income and wealth defence.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 22, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Not sure about the bolded bit.


Oh sure, on a technical level it hasn't got a clue. It's tone and content is finely tuned. It knows exactly how to talk to the "always upset", as the Daily Mail also does.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 22, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Oh sure, on a technical level it hasn't got a clue. It's tone and content is finely tuned. It knows exactly how to talk to the "always upset", as the Daily Mail also does.


But it doesn't seem to have even a figleaf of balance. It's just gammon all the way down. How does it survive contact with Ofcom? Or is the whole point of it to be martyred by the liberal establishment?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 22, 2021)

I think ofcom are likely paying close attention to it.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jun 22, 2021)

Raheem said:


> But it doesn't seem to have even a figleaf of balance. It's just gammon all the way down. How does it survive contact with Ofcom? Or is the whole point of it to be martyred by the liberal establishment?



They'd love to be a victim of "cancel culture"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 22, 2021)

Raheem said:


> But it doesn't seem to have even a figleaf of balance. It's just gammon all the way down. How does it survive contact with Ofcom? Or is the whole point of it to be martyred by the liberal establishment?



There's been hundreds of complaints to OFCOM about the opening night, probably more since, they tend to take a couple of weeks looking at the complaints before announcing if they will formerly investigate.

Not only do I think they will formerly investigate the programme getting complaints, but I think they will do a wider investigation, looking at output over a number of days, like they did with RT some time ago, before handing them a serious warning and £200k fine.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 22, 2021)

Then as ElizabethofYork says it will be wailing about cancel culture and The Left.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> There's been hundreds of complaints to OFCOM about the opening night, probably more since, they tend to take a couple of weeks looking at the complaints before announcing if they will formerly investigate.
> 
> Not only do I think they will formerly investigate the programme getting complaints, but I think they will do a wider investigation, looking at output over a number of days, like they did with RT some time ago, before handing them a serious warning and £200k fine.


At which point it's either become a normal news channel or sayonara. They surely can't have no Ofcom strategy?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2021)

Neil was talking about a Scottish referendum , he wanted all Scots in the UK to have a vote. He had an Alba bloke on who basically told him that this was a stupid idea & that if they had them, they might as well have Scots world-wide voting in it . 

In desperation he turned to fellow Scot, Neil Oliver, who partially agreed with Alba bloke , and then added that for a vote of such importance,  you needed a super majority , and that the Brexit vote should have had a super majority , at which point Neil said he was running out of time and cut him off 😃


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 22, 2021)

Raheem said:


> At which point it's either become a normal news channel or sayonara. They surely can't have no Ofcom strategy?



Or, they just make their output more balanced.

Anyway, they are winning in one set of ratings...











						Audience complaints
					

A weekly report of complaints assessed under the Broadcasting Code.




					www.ofcom.org.uk


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 22, 2021)

It's good to have goals.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 22, 2021)

David Clapson said:


>




The GBNews Fails twitter account has now been deleted, I wonder by whom & why?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 22, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I think ofcom are likely paying close attention to it.


They have let quite a large amount of shit slide with BBC news, and they are definitely not even as on it in regular TV as they were a few years ago.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The GBNews Fails twitter account has now been deleted, I wonder by whom & why?


They said they were done. Maybe they did it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 22, 2021)

marty21 said:


> desperation he turned to fellow Scot, Neil Oliver, who partially agreed with Alba bloke , and then added that for a vote of such importance,  you needed a super majority , and that the Brexit vote should have had a super majority , at which point Neil said he was running out of time and cut him off 😃


This is so true. Or better still, it should have been an actual referendum to understand the public opinion, and then investigate what they were actually unhappy about and what could actually be done.  . . Not just leap in feet first without a clue.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The GBNews Fails twitter account has now been deleted, I wonder by whom & why?



Copyright strike maybe? Seems odd they'd delete it voluntarily.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 22, 2021)

I am liking that they turn to academics and professional writers for commentary and give them room. Encouraged to see the likes of Paul Embury and David Goodhart, also reaching into the charity sector often. Even the, god help me, 'comedian' quotient is less cringingly needy

Will be a lot of presenter sifting in the first 6 months but a couple of pairings are working for me; Halligan and Del Piero play well. Mercy Muroki obv. struggling but it's her first gig.

Verifed Purchaser / Top Reviewer / Your'e welcome


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 22, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> They said they were done. Maybe they did it.



They said their job was done, but changed the account description to 'an archive of fails from the first week of GBNews', which implied it would be left up. Then the account changed names to 'UK Media Fails', with all tweets & the 70k+ followers still there, implying they were expanding it to include bloopers from other outlets, then just disappeared completely.  

Now another GBNews Fails accounts has appeared, claiming they are 'Back. You can't keep us down.', but missing the followers & tweets.  🤷‍♂️ 

Anyway, they retweeted this, which is mildly amusing.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The GBNews Fails twitter account has now been deleted, I wonder by whom & why?



MSM have taken it down

cancel culture

*shakes list at liberal cabal of GB news

won't someone think of the children


----------



## belboid (Jun 22, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> / Your'e welcome


aah, so it’s you doing the subtitling


----------



## belboid (Jun 22, 2021)

dp


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 22, 2021)

irony, irony,  they've all ... _checks notes_


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 22, 2021)

try hard troll is trying a little to hard...


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 22, 2021)

stil with the personal stuff. It's so impressive.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 22, 2021)

yes, I've been hugely impressed with how you've made no personal comments at all on this thread

bit of a hypocrite too, eh?


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 22, 2021)

two sheds said:


> yes, I've been hugely impressed with how you've made no personal comments at all on this thread
> 
> bit of a hypocrite too, eh?


Rephrase that last bit as a statement please. Such ambiguity may shatter the board's harmony.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 22, 2021)

The bridge dwellers are always the victims in all this.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Jun 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 274796


Stop hating, cupid_stunt


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 22, 2021)

It's rather amusing/sad/hatstand to see how far Andrew Neil has fallen. Once the smiter of the political elite, even gaining some plaudits among naive americans for his confrontation with Ben Shapiro. Denuded of the mantle of the BBC and its reputation, ironically, he's reduced to sitting in front of a tiny desk ranting at pablum. "Woke Watch", it'ss a far cry from holding the leaders of the major parties to account prior to a general election. 

I don't think GBN could do themselves more damage if they tried. Hopefully they will. Giving airtime to Epstein apologists is also a good start


----------



## brogdale (Jun 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Stop hating, cupid_stunt


Yeah right; and such a gammon...if she wants to identify as being in Huddersfield, who is cupid_stunt to deny her that right.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 274796


The other night they were talking about Zombie culture ( binge watching box sets)
But the title kept changing to Assisted dying


----------



## existentialist (Jun 22, 2021)

I have now successfully got OBS to put scrolling captions onto my "bottom third" (opposite directions, quite fast ), and am all set to launch my rival to GBNews: all I need to do is to knock the camera about with a hammer, to get the image quality right, burn some tyres in the corner of the bedroom, and fuse half the lights. Then I'm good to go.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 274796



Why do they keep doing this? Even if you don't have some really obvious signs in the shot, we live in an age where Street View can make checking such things utterly trivial.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 22, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> stil with the personal stuff. It's so impressive.


Why are you here?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 22, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Why do they keep doing this?


At a guess, because they haven't got a fucking clue.


----------



## bimble (Jun 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I don't believe they have a hope in hell of making money, no UK TV news channel has ever made money.
> 
> The ITV News Channel failed after about 5 years of having money thrown at it, and despite being run on a very low budget, having the benefit of sharing studios and services that were already in place for the main bulletins on ITV1, and the benefit of the shared resources of ITN as the news provider, their operational costs being provided by fees from ITV, C-4 & C-5, and at the time most commercial radio stations taking IRN services (now provided by Sky).
> 
> ...


So if they’re not expecting to make any money and their motivation is ‘political’ what do you think that’s about? I think it’s still all about money, ie profit, just like bezos buying Washington post, he has probably just calculated a chance worth taking that he can use it to reduce future tax legislation by shifting opinion just a bit in a way that is useful for him. So still profit, nothing else, just indirectly. Not some more interesting evil plan if you know what I mean.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 22, 2021)

It’s to herd public opinion against anyone or any organisation that leans towards tax justice in any way. A lot of money at stake for the world’s wealthiest, hence mobilising public opinion against the EU, Democratic Party, Labour Party etc.


----------



## bimble (Jun 22, 2021)

Slightly curious (not enough to try to watch it) who advertises on this channel ? Is it all adult nappies men’s health elixirs and home security systems?


----------



## bimble (Jun 22, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s to herd public opinion against anyone or any organisation that leans towards tax justice in any way. A lot of money at stake for the world’s wealthiest, hence mobilising public opinion against the EU, Democratic Party, Labour Party etc.


Yep. Profit, just not directly.


----------



## bimble (Jun 22, 2021)

Ha 








						Brands pull ads from GB News TV channel over content concerns
					

Ikea, Grolsch and Kopparberg have suspended adverts due to station’s perceived conflict with their values




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## maomao (Jun 22, 2021)

bimble said:


> Ha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they not big enough nazis for IKEA?


----------



## bimble (Jun 22, 2021)

Is IKEA nazi? Good. That’s a much better reason for my avoidance of them than the real one which is basically a sort of snobbery.


----------



## belboid (Jun 22, 2021)

bimble said:


> Is IKEA nazi? Good. That’s a much better reason for my avoidance of them than the real one which is basically a sort of snobbery.


totes, the furniture ranges are all named after SS missions








						Ikea founder Ingvar Kamprad's Nazi ties 'went deeper'
					

The founder of the Ikea furniture chain, Ingvar Kamprad, is facing further questions about his Nazi past following claims in a new book.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## maomao (Jun 22, 2021)

bimble said:


> Is IKEA nazi? Good. That’s a much better reason for my avoidance of them than the real one which is basically a sort of snobbery.


The nazi founder is now dead









						Ikea founder Ingvar Kamprad's Nazi ties 'went deeper'
					

The founder of the Ikea furniture chain, Ingvar Kamprad, is facing further questions about his Nazi past following claims in a new book.



					www.bbc.com
				




I only go there for the food. Most of their stuff is badly designed rubbish.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 22, 2021)

not sure if I'd eat in the place they make the meat balls out of kids who get lost in the stores


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 22, 2021)

bimble said:


> So if they’re not expecting to make any money and their motivation is ‘political’ what do you think that’s about? I think it’s still all about money, ie profit, just like bezos buying Washington post, he has probably just calculated a chance worth taking that he can use it to reduce future tax legislation by shifting opinion just a bit in a way that is useful for him. So still profit, nothing else, just indirectly. Not some more interesting evil plan if you know what I mean.



Interesting take, but do you seriously think the main backers, particularly the Saudis and Discovery, are actually paying much, if any taxes in the UK anyway?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 22, 2021)

bimble said:


> Ha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly, that's last week's news, and several brands that paused their advertising last week have now lifted that pause.

The main point is, these brands never actually selected & booked airtime on GBNews, they just ended-up on there, because 'Sky Media' placed them on GBN without their knowledge.

But, this has already been discussed at length on this thread.


----------



## bimble (Jun 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sadly, that's last week's news, and several brands that paused their advertising last week have now lifted that pause.
> 
> The main point is, these brands never actually selected & booked airtime on GBNews, they just ended-up on there, because 'Sky Media' placed them on GBN without their knowledge.
> 
> But, this has already been discussed at length on this thread.


Oh. Yes I haven’t read the thread. Am not that interested tbh. This channel can’t do much new harm can it, in a country where daily Mail & telegraph are so popular.


----------



## agricola (Jun 22, 2021)

bimble said:


> So if they’re not expecting to make any money and their motivation is ‘political’ what do you think that’s about? I think it’s still all about money, ie profit, just like bezos buying Washington post, he has probably just calculated a chance worth taking that he can use it to reduce future tax legislation by shifting opinion just a bit in a way that is useful for him. So still profit, nothing else, just indirectly. Not some more interesting evil plan if you know what I mean.



I think they are just getting their ducks in a row ahead of time - even if the climate doesn't fall over or the economy tank (because of Brexit, the pandemic, their competence or all three) before the next election they're still going to have been in charge for fifteen years at that point.  The papers are slowly circling the drain and this is the only option they have left (or at least the only option that generates jobs for them).


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 22, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> It's rather amusing/sad/hatstand to see how far Andrew Neil has fallen. Once the smiter of the political elite, even gaining some plaudits among naive americans for his confrontation with Ben Shapiro. Denuded of the mantle of the BBC and its reputation, ironically, he's reduced to sitting in front of a tiny desk ranting at pablum. "Woke Watch", it'ss a far cry from holding the leaders of the major parties to account prior to a general election.


It seems perfectly in character to me tbh. He was a shit at the Sunday Times and he's been a shit since - his brief foray into pretending he was some sort of journalist, proving it to himself by very occasionally shooting a Tory fish in a barrel (and the rest of the time being a shit) didn't work out for him given that even that was too much for them, so back to being a shit full time.


----------



## bimble (Jun 22, 2021)

agricola said:


> I think they are just getting their ducks in a row ahead of time - even if the climate doesn't fall over or the economy tank (because of Brexit, the pandemic, their competence or all three) before the next election they're still going to have been in charge for fifteen years at that point.  The papers are slowly circling the drain and this is the only option they have left (or at least the only option that generates jobs for them).


Who is the They in this ?


----------



## agricola (Jun 22, 2021)

bimble said:


> Who is the They in this ?



the gaggle of media tories


----------



## Spanner (Jun 23, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It seems perfectly in character to me tbh. He was a shit at the Sunday Times and he's been a shit since - his brief foray into pretending he was some sort of journalist, proving it to himself by very occasionally shooting a Tory fish in a barrel (and the rest of the time being a shit) didn't work out for him given that even that was too much for them, so back to being a shit full time


AN was actually a force for good at the ST and has earned his spurs as a great reporter ever since.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 23, 2021)

More from *Hitler TV* (!!!) and its right-wing apologists >>>>


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 23, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It seems perfectly in character to me tbh. He was a shit at the Sunday Times and he's been a shit since - his brief foray into pretending he was some sort of journalist, proving it to himself by very occasionally shooting a Tory fish in a barrel (and the rest of the time being a shit) didn't work out for him given that even that was too much for them, so back to being a shit full time.


He was but it was hidden behind the BBC veneer. Now he's thrown that aside and revealed himself


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 23, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> More from *Hitler TV* (!!!) and its right-wing apologists >>>>



a station whose MO is to sneer at the working class through divide and rule identity politics isn't made ok because it gave airtime to RLB


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 23, 2021)

Ignoring the balance, or lack of; it's funny with all the mistakes and ineptitude, especially as the main person is known for being pompous.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 23, 2021)

Some viewing figures for last week -



> GB News’ first full week averaged 50,000/0.7% in the 6am-2am all-time period and 70,000/0.5% in peak (6pm-12am). This put it fractionally behind Sky News’ all-time weekly average (52,000/0.7%) in volume but ahead of its peak average (63,000/0.5%).
> 
> Conversely, it was over 40% short of BBC News in all-time (92,000/1.2%) and peak (121,000/0.9%).



The Andrew Neil Show on Monday was viewed by 154,000/0.9%, and it certainly seems it's his show that is bumping up the average figures both at peak time, and across the day.

Now it's worth noting that these figures are the average for the launch week, and they had some big drops after Monday, e.g. Andrew Neil on Tuesday was down to just 72,000 (0.4%), although probably bounced back a bit on Wednesday, because of the Sunak interview.

Sadly 'Broadcast Now' doesn't give much information on how different programmes performed across the week, but this gem below is likely to be reflected across schedule.



> GB News’ Dewbs & Co debuted with 135,000/0.9% over two hours – by Friday it had slipped to 42,000/0.3%.



Two-thirds of the  audience disappeared in just 5-days. 

So, the averages next week should be down by a fair bit, compared to these.  









						GB News keeps advantage over rival Sky
					

First full week places debuting channel ahead of Sky News but well behind BBC




					www.broadcastnow.co.uk
				




ETA - Just spotted the 'Top 50 Non-PSB programmes - 14 - 20 June' figures at the foot of that article, and Sky News does have a couple of programmes that beats even Neil's flagship show, such as:


THE DAILY CLIMATE SHOW.....Mon18.30308,3001.98%Sky News

NEWS HOUR - MARK AUSTINMon17.00235,7002.00%Sky News


----------



## Raheem (Jun 23, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> More from *Hitler TV* (!!!) and its right-wing apologists >>>>



It's good that they're giving at least a bit of airtime to an anti-Grenfell fire perspective.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 23, 2021)

One of the presenters lives in a block with cladding and reasonably rants about it most days - still affecting 100,000s


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 23, 2021)

I wonder that besides people from their non-target audience getting bored at laughing at the mistakes and not watching anymore, and their target demographic is not that interested in the news at all, they can get all their news from their mate Dave on the facebooks who is telling it like it is. 
Why watch any news when you just _know_ a bunch of lefties are going to ban [Whatever] , plus GBN needs to keep some sense of balance, to try and keep OFCOM sweet. If the went full Fox News they would sanctioned.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 23, 2021)

very few mistakes half way through week 2. When they happen presenters get annoyed on air - pressure on production staff now.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 23, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> very few mistakes half way through week 2. When they happen presenters get annoyed on air - pressure on production staff now.



The mistakes in the first week were just funny, ironing out those problems are not going to help them much, it's the contents, or rather lack of contents, that is their main problem, the novelty of opinionated twats mouthing off will soon die off. 

I forecast some sort of re-launch in the next few weeks.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 23, 2021)

*Hitler TV* update: posh Remainer makes her case to ... _checks notes_ .... Hitler >>


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 23, 2021)

Oh, I can help out there, 'Live from a shoe shop'.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 23, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 274896
> 
> Oh, I can help out there, 'Live from a shoe shop'.


Now are the anti-podiatrist but pro-hebetrist?


----------



## killer b (Jun 23, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> very few mistakes half way through week 2. When they happen presenters get annoyed on air - pressure on production staff now.


This seems like a particularly thankless task you've taken on.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 23, 2021)

It's still novel - imagine people on tv news not pretending to have home counties accents, and not shaping every sentence to make sure you won't be cancelled by their peers.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 23, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> It's still novel - imagine people on tv news not pretending to have home counties accents, and not shaping every sentence to make sure you won't be cancelled by their peers.


What you on about?


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 23, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> *Hitler TV* update: posh Remainer makes her case to ... _checks notes_ .... Hitler >>



What point do you think you're making?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 23, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> What point do you think you're making?


TBH, I don't think he knows either.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 23, 2021)

existentialist said:


> What you on about?



some daft ballocks about owning the libs

since trump demise it's been slim picking for these types

not sure if GB news has the same effect no matter how many times you mention Hitler


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 23, 2021)

he doing better than the other one who resorted to calling people virgins


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 23, 2021)

I used to enjoy McCoy on the BBC. so I thought I would dip in and give him & Phillips another go, oh dear.

They came out of the ads just after 4 pm, and neither of their mics were turned-up, then went to one of their reporters on the ground, that you could hardly hear initially, just gone to one in Scotland, and he's far louder than the studio, and the same with their London reporter, FFS, sorting out sound levels is such basic stuff, yet 10 days in, and it's still all over the bloody place.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 23, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> he doing better than the other one who resorted to calling people virgins


_typical virgin, _actually...which in, and of itself, is a very curious notion to form the basis of any put-down.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 23, 2021)

Quick someone report this fake analysis to OFCOM >>


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 23, 2021)

There's a big drop off in ads this week, I was surprised how many ads they had at launch, until I found out how 'Sky Media' had bundled them in with a load of other small channels and sold the airtime in a package, where the advertisers didn't even know they would be appearing on GBNews.

*Anyway, they were running ads breaks of 4-5 minutes in length last week, now they are down largely to breaks of just 2 minutes*, and they haven't added extra breaks per hour, it can't just be down to the few advertisers that announced they were suspending their ads. 

A lot of the big brands seem to have disappeared, including the Co-op, which had been very vocal in not joining any boycott, I suspect a lot have dropped them without making a noise about, and thus avoiding a backlash from GBN supporters.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 23, 2021)

Maybe they put their prices up. Like you'd have a clue whatev


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 23, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Maybe they put their prices up. Like you'd have a clue whatev



Yeah, like they would put their prices up, when advertisers are boycotting them, makes perfect sense.   

They are not even setting their own rates, 'Sky Media' is just flogging off their otherwise unsold airtime in cheap packages, with other niche TV channels, with tiny viewing figures.

BTW, I spent most my working life in local/regional press and broadcast advertising, so I have a reasonable understanding how the market works, fuckwit.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 23, 2021)

couldn't you get a proper job


----------



## killer b (Jun 23, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> couldn't you get a proper job


I hope you get paid to do this


----------



## two sheds (Jun 23, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> couldn't you get a proper job


you're the one watching this piece of shit channel


----------



## brogdale (Jun 23, 2021)

Just cunt him off; he's not even funny.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 23, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> couldn't you get a proper job


There's no problem with people disagreeing with others, but if you're this keen to just "troll the lefties" or whatever it is you're doing I'll just boot you off the thread. So I dunno I suggest maybe not to do that?


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 23, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> Quick someone report this fake analysis to OFCOM >>



You know that a lot of the left wingers on here voted for Brexit right?


----------



## Santino (Jun 23, 2021)

No wonder Biden's worried.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 23, 2021)

If they can't be bothered to get their bandwidth compliant with an average connection, while the BBC can, fuck em. Plenty of other things to watch.


----------



## bimble (Jun 23, 2021)

In a pointless personal tangent, I paid for a tv license yesterday for the first time in my long and sorry life, I think it was motivated by a combination of how they must have spent hundreds by now on sending me scary letters but also the existence of this new channel, which is probably fair to see as part of the intensifying wider movement against the deeply imperfect but better than this shit bbc.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 23, 2021)

Santino said:


> No wonder Biden's worried.


Not looking good for the Dems.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 23, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> couldn't you get a proper job



I always considered being involved in launching and/or growing truly independent & locally owned media outlets, battling against the 'big boys' for advertising share to secure survival, to be a proper job. 

Bloody hard work, but generally well rewarded for the effort, except the pirate radio stations, where the money was a bit shit, and no company cars, but they were the most fun TBH.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 23, 2021)

bimble said:


> In a pointless personal tangent, I paid for a tv license yesterday for the first time in my long and sorry life, I think it was motivated by a combination of how they must have spent hundreds by now on sending me scary letters but also the existence of this new channel, which is probably fair to see as part of the intensifying wider movement against the deeply imperfect but better than this shit bbc.


I suppose this is what living in the free world means; there's a distinction between the state and governing party broadcasters.


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 23, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There's no problem with people disagreeing with others, but if you're this keen to just "troll the lefties" or whatever it is you're doing I'll just boot you off the thread. So I dunno I suggest maybe not to do that?


you should do that becaue all I will do in response to intimidation is tell you to fuck off.

So go on, be a real U75 man and 'cancel' the voice you don't like.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 23, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> you should do that becaue all I will do in response to intimidation is tell you to fuck off.
> 
> So go on, be a real U75 man and 'cancel' the voice you don't like.



Are you new to forums in general?


----------



## Loose meat (Jun 23, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I always considered being involved in launching and/or growing truly independent & locally owned media outlets, battling against the 'big boys' for advertising share to secure survival, to be a proper job.
> 
> Bloody hard work, but generally well rewarded for the effort, except the pirate radio stations, where the money was a bit shit, and no company cars, but they were the most fun TBH.


it my have been. If you do't have a sense of humour there is nothing I can do.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 23, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> you should do that becaue all I will do in response to intimidation is tell you to fuck off.
> 
> So go on, be a real U75 man and 'cancel' the voice you don't like.



Don't let the door hit your arse on the way out


----------



## brogdale (Jun 23, 2021)

Love it when trolls think they've invented the double bluff  

Just cunt the thick twat away.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 23, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> you should do that becaue all I will do in response to intimidation is tell you to fuck off.
> 
> So go on, be a real U75 man and 'cancel' the voice you don't like.


okay  

not sure how that was supposed to go really


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 23, 2021)

Oh well. RIP Loose Meat, cancelled by the evil lefties for the crime of being a complete bellend.


----------



## bimble (Jun 23, 2021)

I’ve got some sad hobbies but this person, what the fuck even was that? Owning the libs by going on about how unfairly maligned this crappy tv channel is all week, what a strange life. Makes me feel better about my own pointless endeavours tho so that’s nice.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 23, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> you should do that becaue all I will do in response to intimidation is tell you to fuck off.
> 
> So go on, be a real U75 man and 'cancel' the voice you don't like.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 23, 2021)

think he only got a thread ban after that so might still have more turds of wisdom around the place from the fella


----------



## existentialist (Jun 23, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> think he only got a thread ban after that so might still have more turds of wisdom around the place from the fella


Well, he might do a big flounce, since he's been CANCELLED. But yeah, I don't think he's got that kind of self-discipline, so I imagine we'll find him sniffing around in a few corners for a while.


----------



## belboid (Jun 23, 2021)

It is definitely in this channels favour that the best its defender can do is to post an occasion when it isn't factually incorrect as an example of how brilliant it is.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jun 23, 2021)

Perhaps he'll contact GB News and tell them he's been cancelled by a lefty woke forum.  The word 'snowflakes' will appear somewhere.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 23, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> It's still novel - imagine people on tv news not pretending to have home counties accents, and not shaping every sentence to make sure you won't be cancelled by their peers.


Can you name any people who do pretend to have home counties accents? Two will do. Three at a pinch.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 23, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Can you name any people who do pretend to have home counties accents? Two will do. Three at a pinch.


TBF, he can't name anyone, on account of having been thread-banned. But it won't make any difference - you won't get less of an answer than if he'd still been able to post on the thread.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 23, 2021)

I'll just leave this:





__





						India Willoughby sensationally quits GB News, accusing channel of ‘opening the gates of hell’ for trans people
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 23, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> you should do that becaue all I will do in response to intimidation is tell you to fuck off.
> 
> So go on, be a real U75 man and 'cancel' the voice you don't like.


Aww, I've not seen that level of logic since school.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 23, 2021)

Metric Martyrs RIP


----------



## Raheem (Jun 23, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Can you name any people who do pretend to have home counties accents? Two will do. Three at a pinch.


Michael Sheen. He does all kinds.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2021)

Loose meat said:


> you should do that becaue all I will do in response to intimidation is tell you to fuck off.


that's really feeble





> So go on, be a real U75 man and 'cancel' the voice you don't like.


You'll not be celebrating Xmas with us I think


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 23, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> The other night they were talking about Zombie culture ( binge watching box sets)
> But the title kept changing to Assisted dying



Cranberries, again


----------



## Raheem (Jun 24, 2021)

Michelle Dewberry: OK, well it's time for us to take a short break.

(Union Jack graphic on screen for about ten seconds. No adverts)

MD, looking a bit startled: Well, that was a very short break, wasn't it? So short no-one's sorted out my autocue. So maybe I'll just talk to you (looks at someone off camera) until I know what I'm supposed to be saying.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2021)

They are advertising for EIGHT new f/t producers, which seems a lot just 2 weeks in, I wonder if some have walked/been sacked, or they have just woken up to how under-staffed they are.



> As we continue to grow, we are looking for an additional 8 producers to join us. This is a great opportunity to join an inclusive and experienced team on our newly launched channel on a full-time employed basis. Having experience of production in a live tv or radio environment is essential in this role.
> 
> You will be skilled and energetic with a forensic eye for detail and accuracy. You will be full of ideas both for stories and for how they are told. You will be highly adept at producing video, graphic and live sequences and casting debates in an original way, constantly seeking out fresh and compelling angles. You will not rely on the same faces saying the same things. You will think across media, producing and adapting content for multiple platforms simultaneously.
> 
> These roles are working across the full shift pattern of the 24/7 news channel – when you apply please indicate your preferred working hours.


LINK


----------



## Cid (Jun 24, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They are advertising for EIGHT new f/t producers, which seems a lot just 2 weeks in, I wonder if some have walked/been sacked, or they have just woken up to how under-staffed they are.
> 
> 
> LINK



I mean the second paragraph reads as much like a rant against current staff as it does a job description.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 24, 2021)

Cid said:


> I mean the second paragraph reads as much like a rant against current staff as it does a job description.


"You will be everything the current lot PROMISED THEY WERE, GREGORY. You will be everything CERTAIN PEOPLE WERE APPARENTLY NOT, DANIEL. You will back up what you said on your CV, WHICH SHOULD BE A TAD EASIER THAN IT HAS BEEN, BRENDA."


----------



## cyril_smear (Jun 24, 2021)

The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2021)

I bet Neil was wanking off when he posted this...




What he fails to mention is actual viewing figures, which were 92,000 & well down on the peak of 174,000 he got last week.

Again, he's comparing GBN's 'flagship political discussion show' presented by a big hitter, who has over 1m followers on twitter, with the rolling news output on the BBC & Sky at the same time, hardly a fair comparison. I doubt he'll be comparing his figures with the likes of Question Time & Preston on ITV.

Besides, a one hour show, four times a week, doesn't make a channel, why no mention of the crash in viewing figures across the rest of the schedule?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Michael Sheen. He does all kinds.


I have been enjoying his performanceas a serial killer/doting father in the TV series Prodigal Son, rumoured to have been cancelled but being touted round the networks to persuade someone else to take it on. It's very good.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Forensic eye for detail lol


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jun 24, 2021)

Has there been any data on the demographics of the viewers?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Has there been any data on the demographics of the viewers?



I've seen some early and limited data shared, but it's mainly only available to subscribers to trade websites.

But, as expected, it's appealing to mainly males over 55s, and a big drop-off for the under 30s.

Mainly ABC1's.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 24, 2021)

so not the voice of the working class


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> so not the voice of the working class



The whole ABC1 -v- C2DEs is not as clear cut as some believe.



> Most Britons (57%) are in the ABC1 category, with C2DEs making up the remaining 43%. Yet ask Britons what class they are and you are more likely to hear “working class” (51%) than “middle class” (39%). Some 1% of Britons consider themselves upper class, and the remainder don’t know.
> 
> In terms of overlap, the results show that barely half of ABC1s (51%) consider themselves middle class, while 41% identify as working class.
> 
> The C2DE label corresponds more closely, but even so, fewer than two thirds (65%) of people in this group consider themselves working class. A quarter (24%) believe themselves to be middle class.











						How well do ABC1 and C2DE correspond with our own class identity? | YouGov
					

People could be misinterpreting how Britain’s social classes intend to vote if they use the two classifications interchangeably




					yougov.co.uk


----------



## elbows (Jun 24, 2021)

Woke Watch - Ltd Edition A3
					

Woke Watch! Portrait of Andrew Neil. A3 giclée print measuring 297mm × 420mm printed with dye based inks on textured 210gsm Hahnemühle Albrecht Durer paper meaning it will not fade or oxidise. A limited run of 100 prints (photos show #1 but the numbers will be incremental as they sell). Will be...




					wefail.art


----------



## Raheem (Jun 24, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The whole ABC1 -v- C2DEs is not as clear cut as some believe.


All the same, if something's strongly ABC1 (although I've not seen the figures for myself), then it is not dominated by the working class.

Although I'm not sure if anyone was expecting that out of GB News anyway.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've seen some early and limited data shared, but it's mainly only available to subscribers to trade websites.
> 
> But, as expected, it's appealing to mainly males over 55s, and a big drop-off for the under 30s.
> 
> Mainly ABC1's.


Oh god I really hope my dad hasn't found it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 24, 2021)

Apparently Neil is 'taking a break'. Only source so far is either the Express or the Star.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 24, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Apparently Neil is 'taking a break'. Only source so far is either the Express or the Star.



Has he got some job interviews?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Apparently Neil is 'taking a break'. Only source so far is either the Express or the Star.


Perhaps those are the two newspaper's he's written to begging for a job?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 24, 2021)

did question times viewing figures freak him out


----------



## elbows (Jun 24, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Perhaps those are the two newspaper's he's written to begging for a job?



They are mostly just quoting things he said on his show tonight. Not that watched it or will bother to fact check.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 25, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Apparently Neil is 'taking a break'. Only source so far is either the Express or the Star.





elbows said:


> They are mostly just quoting things he said on his show tonight. Not that watched it or will bother to fact check.




Isn't it just part of the script for him to say that every twenty minutes or so?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 25, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Apparently Neil is 'taking a break'. Only source so far is either the Express or the Star.


Cancel culture.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 25, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Apparently Neil is 'taking a break'. Only source so far is either the Express or the Star.



This seems very odd, unless he's just stepping back from the show, so he can focus on sorting out the mess it all is. 



> However, Andrew assured viewers that he wouldn't be staying away for too long. "I’ll be back before the summer is out and when you least expect it so stay tuned."
> 
> Before handing over to Tonight with Dan Wootton, Andrew gave a heartfelt speech to the GB News audience.
> 
> ...



Only time will tell if that's bullshit, like the next bit is.



> "And in two short weeks, we’ve already built a loyal audience which has beaten all of our expectations, it’s often bigger than the other news channels and it’s growing.
> 
> "That’s the real story about GB News to date and you won’t often read that in the papers.
> 
> "So on behalf of GB News, I say to all of our viewers, thank you. We won’t let you down and you ain't seen nothing yet."











						GB News boss Andrew Neil takes leave from channel just two weeks after launch
					

Andrew Neil launched network GB News on June 13 but has already decided to step away for a bit and will be replaced by Colin Brazier




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jun 25, 2021)

The ruddy cheek of the man!

Cheap shot maybe. But he may have had a break to avoid being really ill; he looks as if he is about to explode.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 25, 2021)

Some viewing figures for GBN yesterday (Thur. 24/6/21) - 

BBC Breakfast - 1.4m
ITV Good Morning Britain - 717k
Sky News with Kay Burley - 54k
*GBN Great British Breakfast - 32k (down from 76k on launch day)*

Sky News - Ian King at 10 am - 42k
*GBN - Brazier & Muroki at 10 am -  11k*

C-4 News at 7 pm - 525k
BBC News Channel at 8 pm - 160k
*GBN Andrew Neil at 8pm - 31k (down from 154k on launch day)*

Oops.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Some viewing figures for GBN yesterday (Thur. 24/6/21) -
> 
> BBC Breakfast - 1.4m
> ITV Good Morning Britain - 717k
> ...


I haven't watched it for a while now the novelty has worn (kudos for sticking with it). TBF it's not really a news channel as such is it? It's more an opinion channel.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 25, 2021)

It's so much more amateur than I ever imagined. McCoy definitely putting a brave face on it. Probably could've gone anywhere he wanted such was his cred at the BBC but boy did he choose unwisely. It's more befitting a has-been like Alistair Stewart.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 25, 2021)

Just all over the shop...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 25, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Just all over the shop...



Are we in a weird kind of sitcom says dewsberry hosting on GB news 😂


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 26, 2021)

I've been pondering but a revamp of GB News...

could be the channel of people who remember white dog poo

if only it was the 1980's again

and we could go condom fisting in the local cannels


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 26, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> and we could go condom fisting in the local cannels


Fishing for the Irwell trout, as we used to call it.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 26, 2021)

_GB News: Fishing for the Irwell Trout, every hour of the day._


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 26, 2021)

Except onscreen it would be


Raheem said:


> GB_ News: Fisting for the Irwell Trout, every hour of the day._


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 26, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> I've been pondering but a revamp of GB News...
> 
> could be the channel of people who remember white dog poo
> 
> ...



Fisting in the cannels?

Good luck with that


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 26, 2021)

Raheem said:


> _GB News: Fishing for the Irwell Trout, every hour of the day._


Wash your hands after


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 26, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Wash your hands after


HANDS - FACE - PLAICE


----------



## hash tag (Jun 26, 2021)

The world's best marmalade has been made by a nine year old. Called Flora. 








						Isle of Wight nine-year-old crowned World Marmalade Queen, taking double gold at 2021 Homemade Marmalade Awards
					

This nine-year-old first-time marmalade maker managed to fight off over 3,000 entrants from 30 countries with her Seville Orange and Orange Blossom Marmalade to win double gold




					onthewight.com


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jun 26, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> I've been pondering but a revamp of GB News...
> 
> could be the channel of people who remember white dog poo
> 
> ...


Remembering white dog shit is very popular in my local fb groups, that and dog shit in the streets, any colour dog shit. Tbh the people who post that are potential viewers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 27, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> Remembering white dog shit is very popular in my local fb groups, that and dog shit in the streets, any colour dog shit. Tbh the people who post that are potential viewers.


You live near albionism?


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jun 27, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> You live near albionism?


Is he down under? I'm in Wigan )


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 27, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> Is he down under? I'm in Wigan )


Pretty sure where he is the women glow and men plunder


----------



## belboid (Jun 27, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Pretty sure where he is the women glow and men plunder


aah, St Bees then


----------



## likesfish (Jun 27, 2021)

Tuned in out of purient intrest.
It makes falklands islands Broadcasting look competent and BFBS used to mock them for not knowing how to use their studio😂


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 27, 2021)

GB News trounced in viewing figures by Pobol y Cwm - and gets five times fewer than Welsh language Paw Patrol
					

GB News’s viewing figures have slumped below those of Welsh language S4C shows such as Pobol y Cwm, the latest figures reveal. The right-wing news channel debuted to ratings of 336,000 on June 13, higher even than established rivals Sky News and BBC News. But the latest figures showed a...



					nation.cymru


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> This seems very odd, unless he's just stepping back from the show, so he can focus on sorting out the mess it all is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't he live in France as a tax dodging cunt? He is likely 'doing his time' abroad so the UK and importantly the NHS gets nothing from him.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 27, 2021)

I feel most people are not interested in politics and believe the 'Boris is a Ledge' stuff, if they actually were interested in politics they would know what he's like. 
This is the fault of the MSM, but as soon as anyone tries this point out they switch off. 
This is like me and sport. For me football is a bunch of people kicking a ball around trying to get it in a net. Of course many people of extremely passionate about football.  If someone starts talking about football I'm not interested.  I think it's the same with most people listening to LW or RW politics.  Plus I think there are fewer RW blowhards then we think, and most right wing blowhards don't watch the news as they know they are right hence the crappy figures. (As well as it being shite)


----------



## two sheds (Jun 27, 2021)

Although I've found people who aren't interested in politics are very interested in (particularly) the state of the NHS.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Although I've found people who aren't interested in politics are very interested in (particularly) the state of the NHS.


Yep, they just don't know that they're concerned about politics.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Although I've found people who aren't interested in politics are very interested in (particularly) the state of the NHS.


True, it seems that people have cognitive dissonance, between the govt and the NHS. This is probably due to years of the Mail and Murdoch press. 
Take New Zealand, there is little murdoch influence and it seems a lot happier country, one where the PM can walk down to the coffee shop and buy a coffee like a everyday citizen and there seems to be a more grown up interaction between the press and government.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 27, 2021)

As always there's a  Pratchett quote for that:



> Sacharissa:  But the people who were arguing were people who mostly spend their day mincing meat or sawing wood and basically leading little lives that are controlled by other people, do you see? They’ve got no say in who runs the city but they can damn well see to it that cockatoos aren’t lumped in with parrots. It’s not their fault. It’s just how things are. [...]
> William de Worde: And as for your damn parrot fanciers, if they don’t care about anything much beyond things that go squawk in cages then one day there’ll be someone in charge of this place who’ll make them choke on their own budgies. You want that to happen? If we don’t make an effort all they’ll get is silly…stories about talking dogs and Elves Ate My Gerbil, so don’t give me lectures on what’s important and what’s not, understand?”
> ― Terry Pratchett, The Truth


----------



## brogdale (Jun 27, 2021)

Jesus.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 27, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Jesus.
> 
> View attachment 275668


No he isn't, trust me on this.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 27, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Jesus.
> 
> View attachment 275668


His feet, firmly under the table now. Like the resident drunk in the pub who becomes part of the racist furniture


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 27, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> His feet, firmly under the table now. Like the resident drunk in the pub who becomes part of the racist furniture


I don't think that makes a lot of difference for their viewing numbers, he was a one trick pony, Brexit is done, nothing is better and things and generally worse, plus most people are more concerned about Covid, which needs the NHS and as pointed out above, people people believe in it and a alt-right libertarian grifter is not the flavour of the month trying to advocate selling it off.

[Edited for clarity]


----------



## brogdale (Jun 27, 2021)

The programme he presents with Davison is apparently called _Political Correction._

fuksake


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jun 28, 2021)

brogdale said:


> The programme he presents with Davison is apparently called _Political Correction._
> 
> fuksake


They have him presenting a programme? Really?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 28, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> His feet, firmly under the table now. Like the resident drunk in the pub who becomes part of the racist furniture



Needs reupholstering


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 28, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> They have him presenting a programme? Really?



Yep.



brogdale said:


> The programme he presents with Davison is apparently called _*Political Correction*._



Does it involve BDSM?


----------



## Cid (Jun 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it involve BDSM?



I'd photoshop this, but frankly the mental transposition to rubber-suitedness is already bad enough...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2021)

When the viewing figures crash further and ad revenue dries up will the Team GBNews presenters be welcomed back by other broadcaster's?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 28, 2021)

These BARB figures are for the total number of household TV sets that dipped into news channels for the week of 14th - 20th June, the first full week of GB News.

Now, bear in mind GB News did hit some fairly sizeable figures at the start of that week, because of all the hype, before starting to drop off, which continued into week 2, so this is the best they have got so far.

BBC News Channel - 7,240,000 / 11.94%

Sky News - 4,490,000 / 7.41%

GB News - 2,658,000 / 4.39%

So, despite Neil bigging up figures for his own show & how well they were doing compared to the BBC & Sky, their overall performance is somewhat piss-poor.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 28, 2021)

I expect it to go further down as the novelty of Farage and all the fails continue to wear off.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 28, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> I expect it to go further down as the novelty of Farage and all the fails continue to wear off.


exactly; strip out all those there for the shits and giggles and it's gonna be down to a bare-bones few thousands for hard-core nasties, innit?


----------



## likesfish (Jun 28, 2021)

While it’s car crash TV the missus won’t let me scream abuse at the fuckers so won’t be going back it’s just not that amusing


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 28, 2021)

Oh, my word, this is a corker, first the robotic & clueless Dewberry admits she hasn't been paying attention & totally misunderstood her guest's position, then you get people in the '[out of] control room' trying to get her attention, followed by people walking behind her, which she seems not even to notice.   

Week three, and it's going so well. 

View attachment 2bb.mp4


----------



## existentialist (Jun 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oh, my word, this is a corker, first the robotic & clueless Dewberry admits she hasn't been paying attention & totally misunderstood her guest's position, then you get people in the '[out of] control room' trying to get her attention, followed by people walking behind her, which she seems not even to notice.
> 
> Week three, and it's going so well.
> 
> View attachment 275830


I am very reluctant to take things anywhere which goes down the "dumb blonde" road, but this woman seems to have prioritised superficial style over substance pretty much from the beginning, and certainly as far as GBNews is concerned. She comes across as someone who's not especially smart or switched-on, trying to play the role of Someone Clever. And failing miserably, time and time again.

It's pitiful. It's either a pisser or a blessing that she appears oblivious.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 28, 2021)

They seem to have purchased all their mics and earpieces from poundland with the success rate they’re having.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## BillRiver (Jun 28, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I am very reluctant to take things anywhere which goes down the "dumb blonde" road, but



Don't, then. There's really no need.

You can insult her performance, her intelligence even, without reference to her appearance. It's quite easy.

Really.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 28, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Don't, then. There's really no need.
> 
> You can insult her performance, her intelligence even, without reference to her appearance. It's quite easy.
> 
> Really.


Except that I think her appearance is a lot to do with why she's in that job. Perhaps rather more so than her intellect.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 28, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Except that I think her appearance is a lot to do with why she's in that job. Perhaps rather more so than her intellect.



Doesn't mean you have to reference it. Not complicated.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oh, my word, this is a corker, first the robotic & clueless Dewberry admits she hasn't been paying attention & totally misunderstood her guest's position, then you get people in the '[out of] control room' trying to get her attention, followed by people walking behind her, which she seems not even to notice.
> 
> Week three, and it's going so well.
> 
> View attachment 275830


A classic of the genre


----------



## existentialist (Jun 28, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Doesn't mean you have to reference it. Not complicated.


I didn't reference it because I HAD to - I referenced it because it's part of what looks like a naively tokenistic way for GBNews to have gone about assembling a stable of presenters, and she's the epitome of style over substance.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 28, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I didn't reference it because I HAD to - I referenced it because it's part of what looks like a naively tokenistic way for GBNews to have gone about assembling a stable of presenters, and she's the epitome of style over substance.



You said you were very reluctant to reference it. You could have just not referenced it, then. 

Your point would have been made just as clearly - she's thick/rubbish/whatever - without reference to her appearance.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 28, 2021)

Get that footie off, look what you're missing!


----------



## existentialist (Jun 28, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> You said you were very reluctant to reference it. You could have just not referenced it, then.
> 
> Your point would have been made just as clearly - she's thick/rubbish/whatever - without reference to her appearance.


I think I'll leave it there, thanks.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 28, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Get that footie off, look what you're missing!



Hitchens AND Farage?

A menage a twats!

Wait, what? We are just randomly sending people to fucking Rwanda now?


----------



## tim (Jun 28, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> True, it seems that people have cognitive dissonance, between the govt and the NHS. This is probably due to years of the Mail and Murdoch press.
> Take New Zealand, there is little murdoch influence and it seems a lot happier country, one where the PM can walk down to the coffee shop and buy a coffee like a everyday citizen and there seems to be a more grown up interaction between the press and government.





brogdale said:


> Jesus.
> 
> View attachment 275668


I won't be convinced unless I can push a finger through his holes and something happens to that glass of water


----------



## brogdale (Jun 28, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Wait, what? We are just randomly sending people to fucking Rwanda now?


Sort of stuff that really floats their boat over on FashTV


----------



## cyberpink (Jun 29, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> You said you were very reluctant to reference it. You could have just not referenced it, then.
> 
> Your point would have been made just as clearly - she's thick/rubbish/whatever - without reference to her appearance.


Nope. She is one of Alan Sugar's cast-offs. She is going for that UK Sarah Palin look, she is aware of it, and she is and has always been a vacuous vessel. Her carefully crafted persona does not excuse her from critique. She should be subject to the same scrutiny as any man or anyone else should be. Especially as she works for a channel dedicated to ridiculing trans and LGBTQ+.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 29, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> You said you were very reluctant to reference it. You could have just not referenced it, then.
> 
> Your point would have been made just as clearly - she's thick/rubbish/whatever - without reference to her appearance.



Her appearance is deliberately cultivated for a specific purpose, and one not delineated by sex. You think the likes of Tucker Carlson don't cultivate a certain kind of appearance?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I am very reluctant to take things anywhere which goes down the "dumb blonde" road, but this woman seems to have prioritised superficial style over substance pretty much from the beginning, and certainly as far as GBNews is concerned. She comes across as someone who's not especially smart or switched-on, trying to play the role of Someone Clever. And failing miserably, time and time again.
> 
> It's pitiful. It's either a pisser or a blessing that she appears oblivious.



Dewberry has appeared on the likes of Question Time & as a regular panellist on 'The Pledge' on Sky News, but she has no experience of presenting and is clearly out of her league. Her lack of experience makes her a strange choice to host a show on her own, when all the other day-time shows have two presenters, often with one holding it together, a classic being McCoy, who seems to be trying his best to cope with having Alex Phillips as his co-host, but you can see him struggling and slowing dying on the inside.

Now they have dealt with the chaos at breakfast, when they had 3 or 4 presenters at the now disappeared breakfast bar, and instead just 2 on a sofa, they seem to have some spare and more experienced presenters, it would seem logical to replace Dewberry with Rosie Wright, her background presenting 'Good Morning Europe' on Euronews, would make her the prefect choice to host her own show, plus she comes across as more sane than most of them, but I guess at GB News that could hold her back.

Phillips needs replacing by one of the other now 'redundant' breakfast hosts as well, to help lower McCoy's blood pressure.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 29, 2021)

cyberpink said:


> Nope. She is one of Alan Sugar's cast-offs. She is going for that UK Sarah Palin look, she is aware of it, and she is and has always been a vacuous vessel. Her carefully crafted persona does not excuse her from critique. She should be subject to the same scrutiny as any man or anyone else should be. Especially as she works for a channel dedicated to ridiculing trans and LGBTQ+.


I agree except taht I don't think her personna is carefully crafted. It's been manufactured, through experience, but I don't think it's calculating. Just the consequence of being part of the capitalist class/wannabe entrrepreneur class that finds expression diverting into the media, or social media. I seem to recall she won the Apprentice before 'controversy' (she got pregnant and old boy sugar don't like that, iirc). I think Hopkins was her alum before bowing out disgracefully to find a career on the sharper end of where 'Dewbs' could well be headed


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 29, 2021)

There's a reason why Fox News looks like this.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 29, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> There's a reason why Fox News looks like this.


A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jun 29, 2021)

Apart from the three at the end, they look like photos of the same person.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 29, 2021)

The Daily Express staff have been wanking themselves off since the launch of GB News, putting up loads of 'reports' everyday, off the scale compared to any other rag.

This made me laugh -



> *GB News soars to 300k Twitter followers in WEEKS* – woke critics defied after ratings blow
> 
> GB NEWS has defied gleeful critics who have been celebrating its falling ratings by *attracting more than 300,000 Twitter followers in the two weeks since its launch.*



Absolute bullshit, they had built up over 260k followers in the 6 months leading up to the launch, so they have only added about 40k since their launch, the lying twats.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 29, 2021)

.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 29, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Her appearance is deliberately cultivated for a specific purpose, and one not delineated by sex. You think the likes of Tucker Carlson don't cultivate a certain kind of appearance?



And so?


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 29, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> There's a reason why Fox News looks like this.


"Come on Barbie, let's go Nazi!"

I had also heard that the women have to wear short skirts and show a lot of leg (which usually happens with short skirts, apparently).

Murdoch knows best


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 29, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> "Come on Barbie, let's go Nazi!"


----------



## Poot (Jun 29, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> There's a reason why Fox News looks like this.


World's shittest game of Guess Who.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 29, 2021)

.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


>


Apparently disco was very popular amongst the German ex-pat community in Bolivia in the 70s, always belting out 'Heil survive!' at parties


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 29, 2021)

This one sounds drunk


----------



## two sheds (Jun 29, 2021)

Does look pissed - the sound's not coming out of her mouth at the same time her lips are moving for a start


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Does look pissed - the sound's not coming out of her mouth at the same time her lips are moving for a start



They had major issues with the audio and video being out of sync in the first week, I thought they had resolved that, but perhaps not.

Then I am reminded of an article I linked to earlier in the thread, when an insider said that every time they thought they had dealt with an issue, the system would get re-booted overnight, and the issues would return again.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 29, 2021)

“Sat Mack Handcock”…


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> ... day-time shows have two presenters, often with one holding it together, a classic being McCoy, who seems to be trying his best to cope with having Alex Phillips as his co-host, but you can see him struggling and slowing dying on the inside.
> 
> Phillips needs replacing by one of the other now 'redundant' breakfast hosts as well, to help lower McCoy's blood pressure.



I've just dipped into the McCoy & Phillips show, and it hasn't improved, she's being totally dumb as usual & acting like a complete knob, this clip was from within a couple of seconds, and it continued like that for the next few minutes, before I dipped out, because it was just too painful to watch!

I had to google her, to remind me what TV experience she has, oh yeah, none whatsoever.   

So, besides being totally useless, what do Dewberry & Phillips have in common?  

They were both Brexit Party candidates!

How the hell is McCoy putting up with this nonsense, it's just so bad? 

View attachment 2b.mp4

 FFS, GB News, let the two of them go, and give them a chance of getting some dignity back.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 29, 2021)

Took another quick look to see the start of Dewberry at 6 pm, she spoke for about a minute, then they lost the studio completely, went to an early ad break at around 5 minutes in, then back to the GB News logo, until about 6.12pm when they fired-up a repeat of one of Andrew Neil's show.

Just cut into him mid-sentence, for a scheduled ad break, now back to the GBN logo - 17 [edit] 21 minutes in, and counting, still no Dewberry.

* 3 weeks in, and it's going so well.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 29, 2021)

After 25 minutes or so, they finally managed to get back on-air, by moving Dewberry from the main studio, into Neil's shipping container, and this was the camera shot for the first couple of minutes. 

Once again the robot cameras are struggling to find intelligence life to focus on.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 29, 2021)

Dewberry, 'tomorrow I am joined by Claire Fox, I think she's a baroness in the House of Lords now'.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 29, 2021)

Meanwhile, Colin Brazier welcomes the Sun's former royal correspondence live from Scotland, err, Watford.   

View attachment 2hh.mp4

At least CB can laugh at his own cock-ups, and excuse the little snort from me!


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 29, 2021)

Poor SImon. He's going to be like Robert Kilroy-Silk, isn't he. From household name to fringe to obscurity, and all because the right-wing came calling.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Does look pissed - the sound's not coming out of her mouth at the same time her lips are moving for a start


It's because the interview is taking place in the most audibly inappropriate environment they could find. There's more echo in there than the local newsagents

Plus she's pissed


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Dewberry, 'tomorrow I am joined by Claire Fox, I think she's a baroness in the House of Lords now'.


Joined? That would imply that, at some point in the last fortnight, Claire actually left the studio


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 29, 2021)

at least Kilroy was a bit of a nazi
Simons just pissed off about women presenters earning more than him


----------



## two sheds (Jun 29, 2021)

Or bits of Dewberry have come apart


----------



## two sheds (Jun 29, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Joined? That would imply that, at some point in the last fortnight, Claire actually left the studio


Or bits of Dewberry have come apart


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Or bits of Dewberry have come apart


Her shame detached from her self worth as a requirement of competing for the attentions of a man who looks like a sheep's angry arsehole.

I bet she still describes herself as a businesswoman


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 30, 2021)

More good news on viewing figures...



> GB News has attracted just over 1m viewers a day in recent days, according to industry figures. This compares to a peak of 2.2m on June 14, its first full day on the air.
> 
> Sky News’ daily audience has averaged between 2.5m and 3m in recent days, while the BBC news channel averages more than 4m.



Telegraph


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 30, 2021)

Tried to watch a bit today over my toast and tea and honest to goodness, it's bad. I've seen Twitch streams with more professionalism.


----------



## bemused (Jun 30, 2021)

I was looking forward to GBN because I thought it would have interesting people you don't normally see on news media. Sadly no new interesting faces just the same old shouty weirdos.


----------



## Supine (Jun 30, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> More good news on viewing figures...
> 
> 
> 
> Telegraph



900k only tuned in to see how bad it is


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 30, 2021)

Fucking hell, I only dip in every so often, and almost every time it's a massive fuck up, is it like this across the whole day?

Dewberry just went to an ad break, but there was no ads, back to the studio with no sound & Dewberry doing her make-up.  

NSFW - includes me swearing. 

View attachment 2b.mp4


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2021)

I watched the other night and a woman was disagreeing with wooton. He thought he'd cut her off and you could hear her shouting ' is that it' 
What video site do you use to host cupid_stunt ?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 30, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> What video site do you use to host cupid_stunt ?



I am uploading to urban, using the 'attach files' button, not sure what the limit is on size, that one just posted is 10.3mb, one over 20mb I had to get compressed online to reduce the size, before I could upload it here.


----------



## tim (Jun 30, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fucking hell, I only dip in every so often, and almost every time it's a massive fuck up, is it like this across the whole day?
> 
> Dewberry just went to an ad break, but there was no ads, back to the studio with no sound & Dewberry doing her make-up.
> 
> ...


This is the fault of cancel culture. It's not Michelle's fault that woke companies refuse to plug their wares on GBNewts. ((((Brillo))))


----------



## Raheem (Jun 30, 2021)

Shouldn't TV stars have a person to do their makeup during the ads?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 1, 2021)

According to Enders Analysis, which provides a research service covering the media, GB News needs an average daily audience of 139,000 to attract the advertising spend needed to break even on annual costs of £25m, they are currently averaging about 30,000, and that may fall even further this week, what with Neil going AWOL so soon after launch.




> GB News also faced the added difficulty of overcoming a lukewarm enthusiasm from advertisers when it came to buying slots around news coverage.
> 
> "News programmes are subject to more stringent rules than other genres, making it harder to monetise," according to a GB News report by Jamie McGowan Stuart at Enders Analysis.
> 
> ...



The BIB is interesting, because Sky Media had just bundled GB News with a load of other channels with tiny viewing figures & sold them off as a package, hence a number of brands being surprised to find themselves on the station, and resulting in ad breaks of 4 - 5 minutes to start with.

Whereas now they are down to 2 minute ad breaks, many promoting a 'Discovery +' offer via Sky, Discovery being a large investor in GB News, and cheapo telly-shopping type ads, that will be paying a lot less than bigger brands would, this suggests big brands are avoiding it, rather than 'boycotting' it as such, but with the same result. 



> GB News wants to test whether a core group of 150,000 superfans would be willing to pay £5 a month subscription to help bolster revenues, according to reports.
> 
> But that too comes with its share of challenges.
> 
> ...



This dream seems much further away now, than at launch, oh dear. 

#GBNewsFails





__





						After making its splash, GB News' audience sinks
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jul 1, 2021)

That looks like a (for the time being) steady audience of 30,000: like a shitty community tv station for a small town, with shoddy production to match. Costs are obviously far too high for something so modest and so is the number of presenters; it needs to be presented, if possible, by two or three unpaid volunteers.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 1, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Shouldn't TV stars have a person to do their makeup during the ads?


That's communism


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 1, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> That's communism


Maybe, Maybelline not.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 1, 2021)

JuanTwoThree said:


> a shitty community tv station for a small town, with shoddy production to match


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 1, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Well, I've dipped in, and I think it's absolutely brilliant.
> 
> Brilliantly shit, an absolute fucking shambles, fucking hell I thought Taunton TV* was amateurish back in the days, but compared to this lot they were a shinning beacon of professionalism!
> 
> * Taunton TV was part of the original 'channel 6 experimental local TV plan' back in the late 90's and staggered on for a couple of years, which is probably longer than GB News will manage.



I posted that towards the start of this thread, and I've just found a clip of Taunton TV on youtube, my timing was slightly out, as this is from 2002, so almost 20 years ago, and I was right to say it was a 'shinning beacon of professionalism' compared to GB News - the young newsreader pisses on some of the GBN presenters.

I've copied it at the point that they are covering the campaign to save Galmington Playing Field, because I organised this demonstration & got T-TV plus the BBC & HTV/ITV camera crews, local radio & newspapers there, plus I went on to become chairman of the action group.

All the printed placards, such as 'Not One Inch', and the one I was particularly proud of - 'You take our field! We'll take your seats! - Residents Party (proposed)' - were printed off by yours truly. 




BTW - we got the Charity Commission involved, and saved the playing field, and they also made the council fork out compensation for a small part they had illegally sold before, to be invested in upgrading play equipment.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 1, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Maybe, Maybelline not.


Because she's worthless, worth it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 1, 2021)

Andrew Neil has retweeted this from '*Retweet if D. Wootton is a talentless showbiz hack*'. 



It was clear he was unimpressed with Wootton on his last live hand-over to him, and from the following day those live hand-overs were axed. 

There's a rumour that Neil took time off at short notice, because he was in despair with how things were turning out, and has insisted on changes before he returns, one of which is to get shot of Wootton, it is only a rumour, but time will tell.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 1, 2021)

He must have just read the body and not noticed the headline. 


I really really hope I'm wrong though


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 1, 2021)

two sheds said:


> He must have just read the body and not noticed the headline.
> 
> 
> I really really hope I'm wrong though


Display text changed after the retweet, most likely.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 1, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Display text changed after the retweet, most likely.



Bugger.   

But, still, top trolling, as it's still showing in Neil's timeline, 6 hours after he retweeted it.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 1, 2021)

A pensioner relative has been enthusing about GB News. He’s perked up in pushing his reactionary views more than i’ve ever known previously. Although we mock, this channel is working on it’s target demographic.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 2, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Display text changed after the retweet, most likely.



You were right, as you can see above, he's changed the display text again, to - *Retweet if your hairpiece is a Brillo pad.*

And, it's still on Neil's timeline.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 2, 2021)

It seems every time I've dipped into McCoy's show, Phillips is making a fucking dumb comment & having to apologise for it, FFS how long is Angelos Frangopoulos going to leave her there, surely he can see it's embarrassingly painful for both McCoy and the viewers? 

View attachment 2b.mp4


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 2, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It seems every time I've dipped into McCoy's show, Phillips is making a fucking dumb comment & having to apologise for it, FFS how long is Angelos Frangopoulos going to leave her there, surely he can see it's embarrassingly painful for both McCoy and the viewers?
> 
> View attachment 276448


Proper Partridge.


----------



## elbows (Jul 2, 2021)

That may be what passes for rapport and on screen chemistry round those parts.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2021)

The Irish Times has published a piece, taking the piss out of GB News' Euros coverage, worth reading in full for a laugh.



> By now, former England international Luther Blissett had the look of a broken man.
> 
> He was revived, though, when Nana told him they had clips of England’s four goals. First they showed the fourth, then the third, then the second, then the second again, then the first, then the fourth again, then the first, etc. By now, GB News viewers thought England had won 26-0.
> 
> Back to Duncan in Plymouth/Hull where he found a very merry beer-wielding lady called Debbie to chat to. She, too, was confused about the scoreline. “We scored FOUR goals,” she bellowed, while holding up five fingers.



  



Spoiler: Full report



ome full-time on Saturday there was a heap of chat about who had been the man of the evening, Harry Kane, Luke Shaw and Raheem Sterling the chief contenders for the award. Not one of them, though, had put in a shift like former England international Luther Blissett on GB News, his appearance as a panellist on Tonight Live with Nana Akua lasting a whole three hours.

So drained did he appear to be by the end of it, you had your doubts about whether he’d be fit for the semi-finals.

Psychotherapist Lucy Beresford, Luther’s fellow panellist, talked about what a unifying experience it was for the country to be following England’s thus-far-rampant Euro 2020 journey, how “there’s something quite powerful about everyone watching the game right now because we’ve got so used to streaming things and watching them when we want to”.

This was a good point, the only problem being that Luther, Lucy and Nana weren’t among those enjoying the unifying experience of watching the game live because Nana’s show started just as the second half was kicking off.

Luther, then, was being asked to analyse a game that he couldn’t actually see, only Nana’s updates – “breaking news, it’s 2-0 to England!” – letting him know the score.

Once it hit 4-0 she headed over to reporter Duncan Sleightholme who was stationed at Plymouth Argyle’s Home Park stadium where 600 people had gathered to watch the game on a big screen.

GB News, which has kind of been billed as a channel for non-woke people, has been quite rudely ridiculed for rarely captioning the location of its reporters accurately, but that was probably just a teething issue in its early days that will since have been sorted.

Coincidence​
Any way, Duncan was in Plymouth, the caption saying “Hull”, and was overcome by the avalanche of goals.

“We’re losing track here – we had a goal and then another goal and then another goal and then another goal,” he said. “And what a great night to be called Harry – three of those goals were scored by people called Harry!”

“That is a bit of coincidence, isn’t it,” said Nana.

She then returned to her panel, asking Luther “are Wales out yet”, while admiring the Aston Villa shirt Lucy had just pulled on. “I thought it was a Queens Park Rangers shirt, same colours,” she said.

While waiting for the final whistle, she parked football for a moment. “Another injury – is it time for Harrison Ford to hang up his whip?”

By now, Luther had the look of a broken man.

He was revived, though, when Nana told him they had clips of England’s four goals. First they showed the fourth, then the third, then the second, then the second again, then the first, then the fourth again, then the first, etc. By now, GB News viewers thought England had won 26-0.

Back to Duncan in Plymouth/Hull where he found a very merry beer-wielding lady called Debbie to chat to. She, too, was confused about the scoreline. “We scored FOUR goals,” she bellowed, while holding up five fingers.

Feel the energy​
Then it was up to “North Berwick” to speak by Zoom to Harry Redknapp, who lives in Bournemouth. “So many Harrys tonight,” said Nana, this one declaring the performance to be “triffic”.

Then a quick debate about a school that has made smiling compulsory for students, before heading to the Dun Cow pub in Durham to speak to landlady Jill who said the evening had been “brilliant” apart from when her customers jumped up four times to celebrate England goals when Covid regulations stipulate they should remain seated. “I can feel the energy,” said Nana.

Back to Duncan in Hull/Plymouth/North Berwick/Saigon who had three young ladies with him.

“Itsh aaaamaszhin,” said one.

“Why is it amazing,” asked Duncan.

“BECOSH FUTBOWL’S CLUMMIN’ HOOOOOOME!”

Luther smiled, by then also sensing football was coming home, but after those three hours, you’d a notion home was the only place he wanted to be.












						TV View: Watching GB News cover the Euros is quite the confusing experience
					

Luther Blissett faced impossible task of analysing game he couldn’t actually see




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 5, 2021)

A genius report from the Irish Times


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2021)

FFS, the useless OFCOM has opted to not investigate them.   



> But despite the large number of complaints Ofcom today said it would not launch a formal investigation into the channel.
> 
> It also dismissed a string of other complaints against GB News, including accusations that Wootton was “materially misleading” during his show on the channel’s second night.
> 
> The verdict will come as a major boost to Andrew Neil’s venture, which is aimed at tapping into audiences it argues have been overlooked by traditional media outlets.











						GB News: Ofcom shuns investigation into Dan Wootton’s lockdown rant
					

Media watchdog Ofcom has opted not to investigate anti-lockdown comments made by Dan Wootton on the opening night of GB News, marking a victory for the




					www.cityam.com


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 5, 2021)

That‘s a CityAM link btw. They’re scum.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 5, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The Irish Times has published a piece, taking the piss out of GB News' Euros coverage, worth reading in full for a laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang on, Luther Blissett was on GB News? Are we sure it was the actual footballer and not just some Italians on a wind-up again?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2021)

BARB figures for the second full week of GB News have been released, so here's the week 1 & 2 comparisons, both weeks were helped by the figures for the Andrew Neil show, so I would expect them to drop even further for week 3, and beyond.

The figures are for the total number of household TV sets that dipped into news channels / percentage share of households, the final figure is the 'average daily minutes', i.e. if someone only watches for 7 minutes in a week, that would be an average of 1 minute.


Week 1 (14th - 20th June)Week 2 - (21st - 27th June)BBC News Channel7,240,000 / 11.94% share / 01:54 minutes7,292,000 / 12.03% share / 02:15 minutesSky News4,490,000 / 7.41% share / 01:06 minutes4,884,000 / 8.06% share / 01:12 minutesGB News2,658,000 / 4.39% share / 01:01 minutes1,844,000 / 3.04% share / 00:47 minutes

So, GB News lost almost a third of households tuning in, and those that did, watched for almost 25% less time.  

All in all, going well.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Dom Traynor (Jul 6, 2021)

Statistics


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 6, 2021)

"1 vote" LOL


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 6, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Statistics


I refer you to the post above yours.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## CNT36 (Jul 6, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Statistics


That's Lozza done now lets wait and see what all the people with other things to do think.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2021)

steveseagull said:


>




Someone fucked-up there, the week 3 figures will not be published until next Monday, and they are only 2 days into their week 4 on-air.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Hang on, Luther Blissett was on GB News? Are we sure it was the actual footballer and not just some Italians on a wind-up again?



Said Italians now answer to Wu Ming IIRC.


----------



## Serene (Jul 6, 2021)

The Daily Mail and the Telegraph  both print dangerous strains of Tory Politics. However, if you think you have been exposed to GB News I would strongly suggest ringing the NHS Emergency number.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 8, 2021)

The FT has firmly hit the nail on the head.



> Like much of the content I’ve seen on GB News, it seemed that the channel was presenting a straw man. There was no Twitterstorm, no social media mob and no one trying to “cancel” the school. As I felt my eyes rolling to the back of my skull it dawned on me: GB News is so tedious, so lacking in nuance, so whiny and frankly so low-quality, it is actually making me more sympathetic to the cause of those they deem “woke”.





> Its approach to culture-war issues is overly simplistic and dumbed down, making them appear trivial, while its constant need to find new outrage dilutes the impact some of its stories might otherwise have. “Surely that’s Hollywood saying gender can’t exist?” declared Dan Wootton during a discussion about Disney World removing “boys and girls” from its greeting so as to be more inclusive. I felt my eyeballs going.





Spoiler: Full article



During Monday evening’s “Woke Watch” on Britain’s newest broadcaster, GB News, presenter Colin Brazier railed about how a primary school had temporarily deleted its Twitter account after some negative responses to a video it had made to encourage England’s football squad.

“These were not hooligans . . . but exuberant kids enjoying a lesson in music video production,” sighed Brazier. “It’s a reminder to those in positions of authority in public life . . . that they shouldn’t be cowed by a tiny handful of po-faced types. A couple of angry tweets do not a Twitterstorm make.”

Given that there were just a couple of tweets it seemed an odd story to use for this segment in which presenters highlight supposedly egregious examples of morality policing and overzealous social activism. Even odder was that GB News then contradicted Brazier, promoting his rant by describing a “Twitterstorm” in reaction to the school video.

Like much of the content I’ve seen on GB News, it seemed that the channel was presenting a straw man. There was no Twitterstorm, no social media mob and no one trying to “cancel” the school. As I felt my eyes rolling to the back of my skull it dawned on me: GB News is so tedious, so lacking in nuance, so whiny and frankly so low-quality, it is actually making me more sympathetic to the cause of those they deem “woke”.

For a channel that is so dedicated to fighting “woke warriors”, I’m not sure my reaction is quite what GB News would be hoping for. They might be particularly disappointed to learn that I am someone who myself has been accused of being “anti-woke” (a categorisation I dislike because I resent the framing of the whole debate) due to my criticism of what I consider to be the censorious, insincere, inconsistent and detrimental brand of social justice activism that is currently sweeping across many institutions in the west.

And it seems it’s not just me finding this perma-culture-wars channel exhausting. One contact, who voted for both Brexit and Boris Johnson, told me: “I was hoping for ‘Spectator TV,’” referring to the conservative magazine, “but instead . . . it’s just tedious, dull and obvious,” adding that its production values “make the BBC look like the Royal Opera House”. Another, who voted the same way, called it “unwatchable”.

Having started strongly, the channel’s viewing figures have fallen. It pulled in a total of 1.8m viewers in the most recent week, according to data from the Broadcasters’ Audience Research Board, down from 2.6m the previous week and compared with ratings of 7.3m for BBC News and 4.9m for Sky News. Its primetime numbers are reportedly five times lower than those for the Welsh language version of the children’s cartoon Paw Patrol.

But despite what many on the left might allege — such as campaign group Stop Funding Hate, which convinced a handful of virtue-signalling companies to pull adverts from the channel — the problem with GB News is not, as far as I can see, that it’s hate-filled. While it might be trying to emulate America’s Fox News, British broadcasting laws require news channels to be impartial, and its presenting roster strikes me as more diverse in terms of ethnicity, gender and social class than its competitors. It also features commentators from across the political spectrum in almost all its panel discussions.

The problem with GB News is that it just isn’t very good. From endless technical glitches to dim lighting, echoey audio and a lack of on-screen chemistry between presenters, the channel has none of the gloss that makes Fox so compelling, and not enough gravitas to make up for it.

Its approach to culture-war issues is overly simplistic and dumbed down, making them appear trivial, while its constant need to find new outrage dilutes the impact some of its stories might otherwise have. “Surely that’s Hollywood saying gender can’t exist?” declared Dan Wootton during a discussion about Disney World removing “boys and girls” from its greeting so as to be more inclusive. I felt my eyeballs going.

I wrote last year that people shouldn’t worry about GB News reshaping the UK political and media landscape as Fox News has in the US because there is not the same media vacuum on the right in Britain. What I didn’t consider was that GB News could inadvertently help the cause it complains about so incessantly.








						Subscribe to read | Financial Times
					

News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




					www.ft.com


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

Farage has been spotted at loose in John Major's care in the community in a very silly waistcoat on GMB News. The 4 viewers must be in rapture like the return of Jesus to the earth when the apocalypse happens because of climate change.


----------



## tim (Jul 11, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Farage has been spotted at loose in John Major's care in the community in a very silly waistcoat on GMB News. The 4 viewers must be in rapture like the return of Jesus to the earth when the apocalypse happens because of climate change.


Yes, I thought I'd give it my weekly peep and quickly left.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 11, 2021)

No announcement on the return of Andrew Neil, which means he will be away for longer than he was actually on-air, which doesn't look good, considering he's the channel's figurehead, as chairman.

I am looking forward to seeing their week 3 viewing figures, when they are released tomorrow, I forecast another drop.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

tim said:


> Yes, I thought I'd give it my weekly peep and quickly left.


You're a braver man than me. I would need to be fortified with three hundred thousand flagons of Novichock edition Bristol dry gin before I switched it on.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> No announcement on the return of Andrew Neil, which means he will be away for longer than he was actually on-air, which doesn't look good, considering he's the channel's figurehead, as chairman.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing their week 3 viewing figures, when they as released tomorrow, I forecast another drop.


Dropping like the Dropkick Murphys


----------



## tim (Jul 11, 2021)

Andrew Neil is the Captain Oates of GBNews. He may be gone for some time.






Neil Oliver is the heir to Captain Scott. He's probably already started eating the huskies.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

tim said:


> Andrew Neil is the Captain Oates of GBNews. He may be gone for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with Amundsen. Just read Ibsen in Norwegian.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 12, 2021)

Want a laugh?

Week 3 figures as out, the figures are for the total number of household TV sets that dipped into news channels / percentage share of households, the final figure is the 'average daily minutes', i.e. if someone only watches for 7 minutes in a week, that would be an average of 1 minute.




Week 3 (28th June - 4th July)Week 4 (coming next week)BBC News Channel7,503,000 / 12.37% share / 02:16 minutesSky News4,412,000 / 7.28% share / 01:11 minutesGB News1,352,000 / 2.23% share / 00:31 minutes

Basically, the number of households tuning in are half that of the first week, and those are watching for half the time too! 

It's going so well.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 12, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Want a laugh?
> 
> Week 3 figures as out, the figures are for the total number of household TV sets that dipped into news channels / percentage share of households, the final figure is the 'average daily minutes', i.e. if someone only watches for 7 minutes in a week, that would be an average of 1 minute.
> 
> ...


But you just _know _that they're going to try and spin this into some kind of "mainstream is cancelling us" kind of narrative. I wouldn't be surprised if they try to gussie up some idea that somehow people not watching them is silencing them...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 12, 2021)

I finally switched over to the channel for the first time, against my better judgement.

I seem to be watching a presenter (Dewberry?) droning on about BBC salaries with some Taxpayer Alliance geek. Just re-airing tired grudges. But really badly. They really are shit at this.

No more. I lasted less than ten minutes. I hope they all fall into a slurry pit.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 12, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Want a laugh?
> 
> Week 3 figures as out, the figures are for the total number of household TV sets that dipped into news channels / percentage share of households, the final figure is the 'average daily minutes', i.e. if someone only watches for 7 minutes in a week, that would be an average of 1 minute.
> 
> ...


Surprised it's still going at all to be honest


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 12, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> I finally switched over to the channel for the first time, against my better judgement.
> 
> I seem to be watching a presenter (Dewberry?) droning on about BBC salaries with some Taxpayer Alliance geek. Just re-airing tired grudges. But really badly. They really are shit at this.
> 
> No more. I lasted less than ten minutes. I hope they all fall into a slurry pit.


No surprise to see the taxdodgers alliance popping up, although it’s not as though the BBC hasn’t given them a frequent platform for the last couple of decades.


----------



## tim (Jul 12, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> No surprise to see the taxdodgers alliance popping up, although it’s not as though the BBC hasn’t given them a frequent platform for the last couple of decades.


----------



## tim (Jul 12, 2021)

Yes, I pay taxes, but I've never been asked to join the Tax-Payers alliance


----------



## tim (Jul 12, 2021)

People underestimate how much of a heavy-hitter Britain is in the Space industry, apparently.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 13, 2021)

Some of the comments , sigh


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 13, 2021)

I thought they were going to be a proper news channel, with actual news bulletins, and a helicopter over Whitehall during demos from where they point out the woke maskless rentamobs viciously tripping up police horses with their bodies. When there wasn't much political news to talk about I thought they'd have other actual news, like coastal flooding or something, perhaps putting their spin on it by suggesting foreign aid could be redirected to build flood defences.

But no, it seems they don't do any news at all, it's just endless chitchat manufacturing outrage about marginal topics that bear no relation to the headlines that other news organisations are carrying.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 13, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Some of the comments , sigh



Guto is a massive twat!


----------



## bemused (Jul 13, 2021)

The comments in this thread are glorious.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 13, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Guto is a massive twat!


But the comments though...


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 13, 2021)

Funny as fuck


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 13, 2021)

bemused said:


> The comments in this thread are glorious.




Fucking hell, they're mainly people pissed off about it, on the plus, most are saying they are done with GB News now. 

This reply stood out - WE WANT FREE SPEEECHH AND DIFFERENT OPINIONS. No not that kind of free speech!


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 13, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Funny as fuck



With the ALL CAPS approach, I thought they might be a parody account, apparently not. They've also gone mad re-tweeting about the above.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 13, 2021)

I wonder how long he'll last there now. 

I SAID I WONDER HOW LONG HE'LL LAST THERE NOW


----------



## 8ball (Jul 13, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Funny as fuck




Haha - yeah, some very funny comments there. 

It reminds me a bit of some of the QAnon tantrums when it became very clear that Trump had lost.


----------



## bemused (Jul 13, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> But the comments though...


It's a gold mine.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Some of the comments , sigh



Just been looking at the comments 🤣 core audience is raging 🤣 threatening to stop watching . I'm not aware of any presenters on any other news stations taking the knee , so GB news by default is now the official taking the knee station.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 13, 2021)

They should've played safe and blown the budget on one of those South Korean animations.

"Here's what it might look like if I were to take the knee, which of course I would never do."


----------



## elbows (Jul 13, 2021)

GBN = Gutos Bent Nee (with built in homage to this channels inability to type or spell).


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 13, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Guto is a massive twat!



He is, but interesting his diversion from the position of Johnson and Co given Johnson was his boss last decade. Not saying he is some  kind of son of Glyndwr but it might, along with Mercers comments signal a wee rift in the Tories.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 13, 2021)

Fedayn said:


> He is, but interesting his diversion from the position of Johnson and Co given Johnson was his boss last decade. Not saying he is some  kind of son of Glyndwr but it might, along with Mercers comments signal a wee rift in the Tories.


Hope so


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 13, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Hope so


Indeed, hopefully they are like rats in a sack if they do.


----------



## bemused (Jul 13, 2021)

Fedayn said:


> He is, but interesting his diversion from the position of Johnson and Co given Johnson was his boss last decade. Not saying he is some  kind of son of Glyndwr but it might, along with Mercers comments signal a wee rift in the Tories.


Mercer has always been pretty pragmatic within the Tories. I think Johnson is probably well aware that the England football team is going to be a thing for the next two years and probably shits himself that Rashford will one day decide to tweet how Boris and pals are encouraging the abuse he takes.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 13, 2021)

> Is this like when the likes of The Fail troll their leadship for hits? They desperately need viewers don't they?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 13, 2021)

bemused said:


> The comments in this thread are glorious.




😍 

I just started reading them


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 13, 2021)

Just channel hopped onto GB News briefly, McCoy & Phillips were commenting on the twitter storm & incoming e-mails about the other presenter taking the knee & threatening to stop watching, they were basically apologising, promising they wouldn't do the same, and begging viewers not to leave them.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 13, 2021)

There's something special about these loons attacking people for threatening to boycott advertisers on GBN, and are now boycotting the shambles themselves. 









						GB News is now apparently 'too woke' after reporter takes the knee
					

'I tended to be one of those people who thought “do we really need to do this at every football match?”




					metro.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 13, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The Daily Express staff have been wanking themselves off since the launch of GB News, putting up loads of 'reports' everyday, off the scale compared to any other rag. This made me laugh -
> 
> *"GB News soars to 300k Twitter followers in WEEKS* – woke critics defied after ratings blow
> 
> ...



I wouldn't normally click on an Express link, but I couldn't resist this one...





> *Andrew Neil's new project said it wanted to match Sky News for viewer numbers ahead of its launch on June 13, 2021. But one month on and GB News is not only trailing its rivals, but it's also losing viewers by the week.*
> 
> A Tweet shared by journalist Owen Jones said: "GB News continues its catastrophic collapse. Its audience has halved in a fortnight."
> 
> He shared viewership data, which show GB news' weekly reach was 2.6 million for the week of June 14 to 20. This dropped to 1.8 million for the week of June 21 to 27, and plummeted to 1.3 million for June 28 to July 4. For all periods, Sky News achieved a reach of 4.5 million on average.



So, even the Express is turning against them. 



> Then, just two weeks in, he [Neil] announced he'd be taking a leave of absence to "replenish his batteries".
> 
> He said: "I’m simply taking a break to replenish my batteries after the rigours of the launch, plus I have other business matters to attend to. I’ll be back before the summer is out brimming with ideas for the channel and my own show.
> 
> "*I will also be in close contact with management and the board through my break *- and even ready to appear should news events demand it."



I bet he's putting down demands for changes, if they want him back, I reckon there's probably a serious struggle going on between Neil & that twat of a CEO.


----------



## bemused (Jul 13, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> 😍
> 
> I just started reading them


For people who like to call others snowflakes, they seem very very fragile.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## steeplejack (Jul 13, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> But no, it seems they don't do any news at all, it's just endless chitchat manufacturing outrage about marginal topics that bear no relation to the headlines that other news organisations are carrying.



But for outrage to be manufactured you need viewers. Pity, that.

_sad trombone_


----------



## existentialist (Jul 13, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> But for outrage to be manufactured you need viewers. Pity, that.
> 
> _sad trombone_


That's like saying, "to have sex, you need a partner".

Wanking is always an option


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 13, 2021)

GB News is fast becoming the broadcasting wing of spiked/spikedonline. Over the past 24 hours we've had James Heartfield, Andrew Doyle (who has a regular show) Joanna Williams, Fraser Myers. GB News pet conteoversialists clearly


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 13, 2021)

Fedayn said:


> GB News is fast becoming the broadcasting wing of spiked/spikedonline. Over the past 24 hours we've had James Heartfield, Andrew Doyle (who has a regular show) Joanna Williams, Fraser Myers. GB News pet conteoversialists clearly



I’d like to think no one else wants to be part of the pantomime and maybe the spiked office is just close enough to get them in whenever


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 13, 2021)

existentialist said:


> That's like saying, "to have sex, you need a partner".
> 
> Wanking is always an option



Certainly GB News does appear full of wankers


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2021)

One or two comments speculating about possible Andrew Neill resignation. Which would be nice. But probably just wishful thinking.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 13, 2021)

new woke channel too much for him?


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 13, 2021)

two sheds said:


> new woke channel too much for him?



I would say so. I suspect the name will be changed to Deep Woke News before the month is out and he will have to start up a new anti-woke channel.


----------



## tim (Jul 13, 2021)

Brillo's scouring the greasiest depths of the media sink in search of an alternative.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> I would say so. I suspect the name will be changed to Deep Woke News before the month is out and he will have to start up a new anti-woke channel.


Anti Woke Andrew Neil Channel


----------



## Thgsg (Jul 14, 2021)

I am the se ell


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 14, 2021)

Thgsg said:


> I am the se ell


Unless you're going to post relevant to any of the threads you're randomly posting on, don't bother posting. Thanks.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 14, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> I thought they were going to be a proper news channel, with actual news bulletins, and a helicopter over Whitehall during demos from where they point out the woke maskless rentamobs viciously tripping up police horses with their bodies. When there wasn't much political news to talk about I thought they'd have other actual news, like coastal flooding or something, perhaps putting their spin on it by suggesting foreign aid could be redirected to build flood defences.
> 
> But no, it seems they don't do any news at all, it's just endless chitchat manufacturing outrage about marginal topics that bear no relation to the headlines that other news organisations are carrying.


From day one, they were designed to be 'easily clippable'/sharable news programmes similar to Fox News or NBC in the States. 
The problem, for them, is that Fox and NBC have been doing it for years and slick, efficient, and above all, professional about it. 

The good news, for us, is becausenots so badly, they've become their own meme making machine.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 14, 2021)

If kneeling is just "virtue signalling" that supposedly doesn't actually do anything to help anyone, why then do certain types get so bloody worked up about it?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2021)

NoXion said:


> If kneeling is just "virtue signalling" that supposedly doesn't actually do anything to help anyone, why then do certain types get so bloody worked up about it?



Probably the same type who implore people to "wake up" but have a meltdown over the "woke".


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 14, 2021)

Just thought I would dip in at 9.40 am, whilst making a cup of tea, just a blank screen, came back for a few seconds, I just heard the words 'absolute nightmare', before it went blank again followed by GBN logo, which continued until 9.54 am, just briefly interrupted by 30-seconds of a live interview with Grant Shapps, before disappearing again, they managed it get out an ad break, then nothing, now gone to a repeat of some show that's not supposed to be on.

So, they have playout, just totally lost the studio, hopefully never to be found again.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 14, 2021)

Saw one ad break, some cosmetics company I’d never heard of.  That was it, just one ad.
I expect the rates are quite good at the moment.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 14, 2021)

They just played out last weekend's weather forecast, this is gripping stuff.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 14, 2021)

what was it like? Big rainstorm over London I heard.


----------



## magneze (Jul 14, 2021)

Ok, my interest was piqued. Tuned in for 1 minute. Interview with some religious guy who you couldn't hear because his mic level was much lower than the interviewer. Sounds like this may not be a new problem?  🤣


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 14, 2021)

magneze said:


> Ok, my interest was piqued. Tuned in for 1 minute. Interview with some religious guy who you couldn't hear because his mic level was much lower than the interviewer. Sounds like this may not be a new problem?  🤣



His mic was corrected after the first minute or two, then they cut him off mid-sentence, rather than wait until that interview had finished, which would have been the professional option, but I guess they were over excited to be going back to the live studio.


----------



## bemused (Jul 14, 2021)

Every morning I have to take a mountain of pills, I fucking hate it. However, threads like this on Twitter always cheer me the fuck up.

The hashtag #craftywank is trending on Twitter because someone joked odious grifter Darren Grimes earned this nickname after being caught having a wank at school. The comments of this GBN tweet is flooded with wanking jokes.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 14, 2021)

bemused said:


> Every morning I have to take a mountain of pills, I fucking hate it. However, threads like this on Twitter always cheer me the fuck up.
> 
> The hashtag #craftywank is trending on Twitter because someone joked odious grifter Darren Grimes earned this nickname after being caught having a wank at school. The comments of this GBN tweet is flooded with wanking jokes.



I like , ' can you make sure Darren keeps his hands visible at all times' .


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 14, 2021)

So has there been any word from the Tuggerdome today about which legal heavyweights have been engaged to quash these vile rumours?


----------



## bemused (Jul 14, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> So has there been any word from the Tuggerdome today about which legal heavyweights have been engaged to quash these vile rumours?



It'd be a great trial, all his old school friends giving testimony if they ever heard of him wanking in school.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 14, 2021)

Ascertaining whether the accusation, regardless of truth, would in any way damage his reputation will be interesting.


----------



## elbows (Jul 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Just thought I would dip in at 9.40 am, whilst making a cup of tea, just a blank screen, came back for a few seconds, I just heard the words 'absolute nightmare', before it went blank again followed by GBN logo, which continued until 9.54 am, just briefly interrupted by 30-seconds of a live interview with Grant Shapps, before disappearing again, they managed it get out an ad break, then nothing, now gone to a repeat of some show that's not supposed to be on.
> 
> So, they have playout, just totally lost the studio, hopefully never to be found again.


Thats just their new channel ident, Gone Blank News.


----------



## elbows (Jul 14, 2021)

bemused said:


> The hashtag #craftywank is trending on Twitter because someone joked odious grifter Darren Grimes earned this nickname after being caught having a wank at school. The comments of this GBN tweet is flooded with wanking jokes.



The unacceptable face of Gonad Busting News.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 14, 2021)

Get Better? Never


----------



## rekil (Jul 14, 2021)

I have this reworked bruce banger in my head now which is distracting me from work. Grounds for a suit?

The information highway's jammed with broken heroes
On a last chance power craftywank


----------



## belboid (Jul 14, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Get Better? Never


Going Bust Now


----------



## tim (Jul 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Anti Woke Andrew Neil Channel


20.00-22.00 AWANC Tonight With Grimes & Coast Guy


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 14, 2021)

Grimes & Missed-the-Menhirs


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 14, 2021)

Bollocks, I going to post some stats from 'Broadcast Now', but closed the tab in error, and now I've reached my 5 free articles limit for the month.  

Basically, it was a more in-depth look at the BARB figures I posted yesterday, and apparently they averaged just 28k viewers between 6am and midnight compared to 70k in their first week, now that media research company reckons they need to average 135k to cover their £25m a year budget from advertising.

So, it's all going well. 









						More declines at GB News
					

Fledgling channel falls further behind BBC and Sky




					www.broadcastnow.co.uk


----------



## 8ball (Jul 14, 2021)

Watched a bit tonight.  
Entire station seems to be sponsored by the coronavirus.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 15, 2021)

8ball said:


> Watched a bit tonight.
> Entire station seems to be sponsored by the coronavirus.


Coronavirus, taking the knee/BLM, the Royal family & immigration, seem to be the four main subjects they like to bang on about.

A mate dipped in about half an hour after England lost the Euros final, to find Wootton & co. banging on about taking the knee , and dipped straight back out again.

I had seen Wootton on his first night, and couldn't take more than 3 or 4 minutes, by which point I had to switch him off, to avoid smashing up my telly.

I plucked up courage to check out his show out last night, with it on mute most of time, whilst I listened to music, the hours seem to be split into 3 segments of around 20 minutes each, and it was:

Hour 1
Segment 1 - taking the knee/BLM - 20 fucking minutes!
Segment 2 - Royal family are brilliant, but Harry & Megan are evil.
Segment 3 - Compulsory covid vaccination of care home workers - I briefly turned it up for this, thinking it could be interesting, but he was banging on about how all the other media was ignoring the Commons vote, which is a blatant lie, as I saw it covered on Sky News, googled it, and posted the BBC link to their report on here, google returned several links to other sources too, I had to kill the sound again.

Just after the top of the hour, I briefly turned it up again, before switching it off completely, to find him banging on about taking the knee/BLM again!  

The conclusion of my research: 

1 - FFS, surely even the most hardcore anti-woke/anti-taking the knee nutjobs will get bored of this?

2 - If not, they may as well give up on new live shows, and just keep repeating the first four weeks on a continuous loop forever, because the few left watching would be too fucking thick to notice.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 15, 2021)

GBNews has ignored one of the golden rules of the Internet. You can't force a meme. It's fine living under the assumption that Twitter is real life, and that everyone is as riled up about the world as you are, but you can't just take the typed outrage of the Internet and put it on screen. 

Memes are created and shared organically, there's no one formula or rule. GBN thought they had worked it out. But if the content is just dreary and repetitive, it's not going to be inspire an audience to interact.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 15, 2021)

I give it 3 months before it gets renamed to Spiked!TV

Are any of them _not_ on there?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 15, 2021)

Fedayn said:


> GB News is fast becoming the broadcasting wing of spiked/spikedonline. Over the past 24 hours we've had James Heartfield, Andrew Doyle (who has a regular show) Joanna Williams, Fraser Myers. GB News pet conteoversialists clearly


And tonight yet another wee outing for the spiked tribe... Their guru Frank Furedi, Tom Slater and Rob Lyons...... In house controversialist cunts...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 15, 2021)

Maybe this is good. Maybe this self-exposes how intellectually, morally and practically bankrupt this culture war is to to even their own nutter viewers. The emperor is fucking naked.

It'll be thesis fodder soon.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 15, 2021)

I can watch TV, and BBC News 24 on my broadband connection, but not GB News, trying to watch GBN is like being back in dialup days, spooling spooling, a bit of video back to spooling. 

I don't know exactly what they are doing wrong but they are doing something wrong that is certain. 

Still, didn't really want to watch it anyhow so no loss.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 15, 2021)

weltweit said:


> o watch GBN is like being back in dialup days


I suspect that is the look they're going for


----------



## spitfire (Jul 15, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I can watch TV, and BBC News 24 on my broadband connection, but not GB News, trying to watch GBN is like being back in dialup days, spooling spooling, a bit of video back to spooling.
> 
> I don't know exactly what they are doing wrong but they are doing something wrong that is certain.
> 
> Still, didn't really want to watch it anyhow so no loss.



Gonna put forward a theory on this. I had the experience of organising a leased line broadband internet connection to a large building once. Leased line is proper grown up commercial level internet, straight from the local exchange. We had to wait 18 months and there was no way of skipping the queue. Can't remember how long ago GBN was announced but it wasn't that long. If it is in a commercial building it may have commercial level internet already but upload broadcast level? Could be wrong but it's a possibility.

Might just have a shit IT team.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 15, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Gonna put forward a theory on this. I had the experience of organising a leased line broadband internet connection to a large building once. Leased line is proper grown up commercial level internet, straight from the local exchange. We had to wait 18 months and there was no way of skipping the queue. Can't remember how long ago GBN was announced but it wasn't that long. If it is in a commercial building it may have commercial level internet already but upload broadcast level? Could be wrong but it's a possibility.
> 
> Might just have a shit IT team.


My bet is that someone decided to just sort out a bunch of ADSL lines and hoped that would be OK.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 15, 2021)

existentialist said:


> My bet is that someone decided to just sort out a bunch of ADSL lines and hoped that would be OK.



I wouldn't take that bet as I bet you're right!


----------



## tim (Jul 15, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I can watch TV, and BBC News 24 on my broadband connection, but not GB News, trying to watch GBN is like being back in dialup days,


Good evening Operator can I book a connection to the GBBrillos televisual broadcast between 8 pm and 9 pm on Tuesday fortnight. I have already forwarded the relevant ration coupons to the Ministry of Crafty Wanks.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 15, 2021)

existentialist said:


> My bet is that someone decided to just sort out a bunch of ADSL lines and hoped that would be OK.



Someone: Mediability selected by GB News to build its HQ in Britain - Mediability

"Oh the ADSL will do for now Sven, we'll get the big connection in soon, surely can't take long in 21st century Britain."


----------



## elbows (Jul 15, 2021)

They probably subcontracted it to Mediainability.


----------



## tim (Jul 15, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Someone: Mediability selected by GB News to build its HQ in Britain - Mediability
> 
> "Oh the ADSL will do for now Sven, we'll get the big connection in soon, surely can't take long in 21st century Britain."



_Knut A. Andersen, CCO in Fonn Group, says: 


*“We are of course very proud to play a key role in the birth of a 24/7 news channel in the UK market. Conceptually, we believe GB News will set a new global course on operating models for news channels.”*_

Sadly, Knut didn't waffle on about Brillo-jeebies turning the tide of British Broadcasting


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 15, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Might just have a shit IT team deep cover woke sabotage squad


FTFY.


----------



## tim (Jul 15, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Just been looking at the comments 🤣 core audience is raging 🤣 threatening to stop watching . I'm not aware of any presenters on any other news stations taking the knee , so GB news by default is now the official taking the knee station.


After wobbling in their defence of free speech, they've finally caved in to the baying mob.



Knees up GBNews


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 15, 2021)

classic Gbeebies


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## elbows (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 15, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>



It does suggest that the National U75 Viewers’ and Listeners’ Association who are supposed to be watching the channel on our behalf have been sloping off 😡


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2021)

LOL



> Business editor Liam Halligan and former Labour MP Gloria De Piero attracted no measurable audience to their show between 1pm and 1.30pm on Wednesday afternoon. During the same timeslot the BBC News channel attracted 62,000 viewers, while Sky News had 50,000 people watching.
> 
> GB News’ audience again briefly dipped to zero at 5pm, during a late-afternoon programme co-hosted by ex-BBC presenter Simon McCoy and former Ukip spokesperson Alex Phillips.
> 
> ...


----------



## bemused (Jul 16, 2021)

Has the anti cancel culture news channel nobly battling online woke mobs cancelled one of the presenters after pressure from an online mob?


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 16, 2021)

Classic case of audience not happy because the channel is not extreme enough for their tastes. This is priceless.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 16, 2021)

I would like to think than a channel like this would be brought down by the state. But they certainly do not need any intervention.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 16, 2021)

If they're serious about this, they need to get rid of Andrew Kneel.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 16, 2021)

Raheem said:


> If they're serious about this, they need to get rid of Andrew Kneel.



Take the Neil


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 16, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> classic Gbeebies




I don't get this, I clicked through to the original GBN tweet, they posted a reply at the same time as the first post, but they are contradictory, what's going on? 
Two people with access to the twitter account with opposing views???


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 16, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>




This bit made me chuckle. 



> Oliver’s plea for open debate and tolerance had limited impact and he was then bombarded with even more negative messages from GB News viewers pledging to boycott the channel. *This included suggestions that GB News should feature itself on the channel’s nightly “woke watch”* segment which highlights incidents perceived to be examples of preposterous behaviour on “culture war” issues.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 16, 2021)

editor said:


> LOL



This was the bit that surprised me the most.



> Andrew Neil, the face of GB News and chair of its board, told viewers earlier that he was taking leave after just two weeks on air after what he described as a “rocky start” but would return “before the summer is out”. The presenter is understood to have gone on holiday to his main residence in the south of France but there is no public return date for his flagship 8pm show.



A cunt who loves Great Britain so much that his main residence is in France.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 16, 2021)

This is going to be like when Farage left UKIP isn't it? Fashy but establishmenty enough elder statesman who offered the mirage of respectability  fucks off. And the likes of Paul Watson and Count Dankula turn up to fill the void.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 16, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> A cunt who loves Great Britain so much that his main residence is in France.



And, Chairman of a channel mainly financed with American & Saudi money, who's CEO is Australian, and main peak time presenter is a Kiwi.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 16, 2021)

King Biscuit Time said:


> This is going to be like when Farage left UKIP isn't it? Fashy but establishmenty enough elder statesman who offered the mirage of respectability  fucks off. And the likes of Paul Watson and Count Dankula turn up to fill the void.



I do wonder if Murdoch is waiting in the wings ready to buy it up for peanuts, close it down and relaunch it as his previously planned evenings only 'News UK' channel, use the daytime hours for a general entertainment channel (directly run or just hire out the airtime), with tele-shopping overnight.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 16, 2021)

Sadly, Murdoch could make that work, hiring airtime out midnight to 6 pm would save a lot of money, he could save more by moving it into the News UK HQ. where he has the news gathering system in place, what with his papers & radio stations, including TalkRadio & Times Radio.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 16, 2021)

Talk about going to the extreme to escape the nuthouse. 



> *Alastair Stewart forced to take a break from GB News after breaking hip*
> 
> GB News host Alastair Stewart fears it will be a while until he'll be back on the news channel after breaking his hip as he explains he was 'knocked over' by a horse.



#GBNjinxed

Daily Star


----------



## existentialist (Jul 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sadly, Murdoch could make that work, hiring airtime out midnight to 6 pm would save a lot of money, he could save more by moving it into the News UK HQ. where he has the news gathering system in place, what with his papers & radio stations, including TalkRadio & Times Radio.


But all that would suggest that GB News was still a "going concern", with infrastructure, talent, and a customer base. As we've already seen repeatedly, the infrastructure is clearly a crock of shit, as is the behind-the-camera talent. The on-screen talent is, at best, flaky, with its most experienced presenter having fled to the hated Europe...and the customer base appears to be, to put it politely, evacuating like a particularly nasty bout of diarrhoea.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Talk about going to the extreme to escape the nuthouse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GBHorse


----------



## MrSki (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 16, 2021)

existentialist said:


> But all that would suggest that GB News was still a "going concern", with infrastructure, talent, and a customer base. As we've already seen repeatedly, the infrastructure is clearly a crock of shit, as is the behind-the-camera talent. The on-screen talent is, at best, flaky, with its most experienced presenter having fled to the hated Europe...and the customer base appears to be, to put it politely, evacuating like a particularly nasty bout of diarrhoea.



Yeah, this whole Murdoch angle is just paranoid fantasising. He's already got his own media empire. Why the fuck would he want to buy a bunch of dead weight?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 16, 2021)

existentialist said:


> But all that would suggest that GB News was still a "going concern", with infrastructure, talent, and a customer base. As we've already seen repeatedly, the infrastructure is clearly a crock of shit, as is the behind-the-camera talent. The on-screen talent is, at best, flaky, with its most experienced presenter having fled to the hated Europe...and the customer base appears to be, to put it politely, evacuating like a particularly nasty bout of diarrhoea.



No, he would be picking-up a basically 'bankrupt' business on the cheap, picking up the valuable transmission slots, very limited on Freeview not so much via satellite, plus the channel numbers (very limited on Sky, not so much on Freesat & Virgin) across all the platforms, there is probably some bits of infrastructure that could be used with their own studios.

He downgraded his plans for 'News UK', because of GB News launching, taking that out, changes the picture completely, let's not forget what he did with the so-called 'merger' of Sky TV & BSB back in the day, which was basically a take-over.

He's still planning to launch a 'News UK' TV service on streaming platforms, there're clear benefits to putting that on broadcast platforms for a few hours each evening. It would be run professionally and easily pick-up GBN viewers & more, he has his own sales house with well connected contacts in the advertising agencies, so wouldn't need Sky Media to sell the advertising & take commission.









						Rupert Murdoch scales back plan for News UK TV channel
					

News UK chief Rebekah Brooks says focus will be to reach audiences via shows on streaming platforms




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ska invita (Jul 16, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I don't get this, I clicked through to the original GBN tweet, they posted a reply at the same time as the first post, but they are contradictory, what's going on?
> Two people with access to the twitter account with opposing views???


The contradiction is a deep one, in this case being obliged to say they are anti-racists when they are in fact racists


----------



## Smangus (Jul 16, 2021)

Even better news 

GB News shows attracted zero viewers after boycott over taking the knee


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 16, 2021)

ska invita said:


> The contradiction is a deep one, in this case being obliged to say they are anti-racists when they are in fact racists


But it's not even 'We are not racist honest...Wink Wink, Nudge Nudge'. 
It's 'hey we're not racist and we are into free speech. Scratch that: No, actually we racist and only 'that' kind of free speech'  

But they can't do anything else right, so why expect a difference here.

It could be that they think their base is that stupid they need such obvious messaging. But they are still probably over-estimating their viewers' intelligence.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Leafster (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## spitfire (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2021)

Inevitable


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 16, 2021)

Gammons don't like taking the knee. They're all too fat. They can't get back up again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 16, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Inevitable



The best one since the Sheffield United one


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 16, 2021)

So, that's what the banging noise is.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 16, 2021)

Smangus said:


> Even better news
> 
> GB News shows attracted zero viewers after boycott over taking the knee



Treading that 'anti-racist _and_ anti-woke' line is a tricky business.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 16, 2021)

Guto has been cancelled


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 16, 2021)

It looks like Guto Harri is going.



> Guto Harri has been indefinitely taken off air as a presenter on the rightwing channel GB News, sources at the station have told the Guardian, after being “cancelled” by its viewers because he symbolically took the knee on screen.
> 
> The channel is currently in crisis, with other staff considering leaving amid management upheaval, collapsing ratings and plans for a relaunch.



Not sure a relaunch will work now, too much damage has been done.



> It is unclear which part of the GB News editorial code Harri could have broken. *The channel’s public editorial charter commits itself to core values including the “independence of our journalism”, “respect for opinions and those expressing them”, and “the right of every individual to form and share their views”.*







> The incident comes amid a growing crisis at the channel, which only launched four-and-a-half weeks ago. Some senior off-air staff are understood to have left in recent days amid ongoing turmoil following the channel’s disastrous launch, which was plagued by technical difficulties.
> 
> They include Gill Penlington, a respected and experienced producer at rolling news channels such as CNN and Sky News who was brought in as a senior figure ahead of its launch, only to leave earlier this week. The departure of other key off-air figures could be announced imminently, according to sources at the channel.



Would the last person leaving, please switch off the lights.









						GB News in crisis as exec quits and presenter is pulled for ‘taking the knee’
					

Director of programming at rightwing TV channel resigns and Guto Harri taken off air after viewer backlash




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It looks like Guto Harri is going.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would make a very interesting employment tribunal.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 16, 2021)

> While the statement was aimed at appearing their base, the official GB response also angered many, who expressed frustration with the channel over their stance.
> 
> *Comedian Danny Wallace sarcastically replied: "Anti-racism gestures made in solidarity with an abused English national football team are an unacceptable breach of GB News standards, got it."*


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 16, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I don't get this, I clicked through to the original GBN tweet, they posted a reply at the same time as the first post, but they are contradictory, what's going on?
> Two people with access to the twitter account with opposing views???


I _believe_ their argument is that guests can do what they like, but their 'journalists' can't. Journalists have to adhere to particular standards, and one of their journalists taking the knee breached them.

Guest taking a knee - their choice
Journalist taking a knee - naughty, naughty, doesn't meet the standards


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2021)

marty21 said:


> When is the GBnews relaunch?


🤔


----------



## Supine (Jul 16, 2021)

There are more GB News employees called Andrew Neil than there are viewers  

Bit creepy to think that tuning in to see how bad it is might make me the only viewer.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## steveseagull (Jul 16, 2021)

Man down


----------



## existentialist (Jul 16, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Man down


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 16, 2021)

Cancel culture cancels culture of culture war against cancel culture.

Smashing.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Cancel culture cancels culture of culture war against cancel culture.
> 
> Smashing.


We must enjoy this every bit as much as we can. It might be some small compensation against the unfolding miseries elsewhere in the political landscape.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 16, 2021)

Hot take:


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 16, 2021)

Best comedy show this year so far


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Would the last person leaving, please switch off the lights.



They have lights?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 16, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Man down




He was fairly sane, so it looks like the loons are winning the battle for control.



> “I didn’t ask anyone at their interview how they voted,” GB News director John McAndrew tells me when I ask whether the channel will lean to the right politically. It’s a suggestion he rejects ahead of its launch, saying instead that GB News will “come at things straight down the middle”.
> 
> “We have people with all shades of opinion,” McAndrew (pictured), 51, says. “There’s a place for everyone on the channel*.”*











						GB News launch: Not a 'hate-filled divisive shout-fest' - Press Gazette
					

GB News will launch at 8pm on Sunday, and director John McAndrew insists it will “come at things straight down the middle” despite Fox News jibes.




					www.pressgazette.co.uk
				




I can't see Neil returning now, unless the backers step in and get shot of Frangopoulos, who as CEO is clearly winning the battle ATM.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 16, 2021)

How long has GBNews been going now? A month? They had a rocky start, and it looks like they're falling apart already.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 16, 2021)

They need to move one of those studio cameras into Frangopoulos' office, and start showing some breaking news.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 16, 2021)

NoXion said:


> How long has GBNews been going now? A month? They had a rocky start, and it looks like they're falling apart already.



Guess it depends on whether the financial backers want to keep chucking money at something much more in line with what the remaining several viewers seem to want.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 16, 2021)

BREAKING NEWS -

McCoy - It's official, we now have more staff than viewers.

Phillips - Although we also have more staff leaving than viewers.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## steveseagull (Jul 16, 2021)

A couple of posts from Digital Spy



> Some of you know, my marketing agency was originally approached by their PR agency to do SEO for GB News, which we declined. But I still get updates on the channel through my contacts. GB News are exploring a summer hiatus.






> The report this morning that they are scaling back local news is true. They've gutted their plans to have local regional pages on their website, which was originally part of their scope. I'm unsure if that means more culture war discussions. That's not going to fly with some of the key people involved, who (despite how it looks) genuinely wanted to launch the TV equivalent to LBC.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 16, 2021)

I got a message from a contact, saying the shit has totally hit the fan at GBN towers, with people threatening to leave, left, right & centre, and there's even talk of a summer hiatus.

I wasn't sure what to make of that, then Neil, who has not been tweeting about the channel recently, suddenly tweeted this -




There's a proper battle going on.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 16, 2021)

Andrew Neil emerges from his bunker


----------



## tim (Jul 16, 2021)

It's not all bad, I saw this and have now got all my keys in the freezer each in its individual block of ice. Nobody's ever going to steal anything from me again.


----------



## JimW (Jul 16, 2021)

Haters gonna hiate.


----------



## tim (Jul 16, 2021)

I love it when people are reduced to saying this:


----------



## Raheem (Jul 16, 2021)

tim said:


> It's not all bad, I saw this and have now got all my keys in the freezer each in its individual block of ice. Nobody's ever going to steal anything from me again.




This exchange was worth typing out:

"I drive a car which is very desirable and I keep the keys in the freezer overnight, because they can't access the code even if they've got a gizmo at the front door."

"Putting your keys in the freezer. I mean, what happens to the battery?"

"I don't know, Simon. I honestly don't know. But I'd rather have to go to Halfords to get a battery replaced than have to go through my insurance one or two times a year to get the car replaced."


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 16, 2021)

Raheem said:


> This exchange was worth typing out:
> 
> "I drive a car which is very desirable and I keep the keys in the freezer overnight, because they can't access the code even if they've got a gizmo at the front door."
> 
> ...



Put your keys in a metal box such as a biscuit tin, that will act as a faraday cage.

The expansion and contraction of the circuit board as well as the water that's deposited there is not going to do the keys any good at all.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 16, 2021)

tim said:


> It's not all bad, I saw this and have now got all my keys in the freezer each in its individual block of ice. Nobody's ever going to steal anything from me again.



Is no one going to mention their concern that Giles Coren has had his motor nicked twice, apparently without any bodily harm being meted out?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I got a message from a contact, saying the shit has totally hit the fan at GBN towers, with people threatening to leave, right, right & right


FTFY


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 16, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Andrew Neil emerges from his bunker




how long do you have to be out of the country for not tax reason
going to be so happy with the return


----------



## 8ball (Jul 16, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> how long do you have to be out of the country for not tax reason



I’d wondered the same about Roger Hallam, tangentially…


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 16, 2021)

*watches plane go over his head


----------



## 8ball (Jul 16, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> *watches plane go over his head



Just don’t point and maybe people won’t think you’re a yokel.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 16, 2021)

The crew of the sinking ship are trying to plug the holes. McCoy if off to the Breakfast show.









						GB News director of programmes quits as Simon McCoy leaves afternoon show for breakfast slot
					

GB News has denied it is in crisis following a series of misfortunes just a month after its high profile launch




					inews.co.uk
				




Perhaps they need TobyJug to slap a few of them, and shoot the ones that refuse to stay onboard?


----------



## Serene (Jul 16, 2021)

GB News are asking the Government to recommend everyone has at least three portions of fish and chips per day and that Carry On films are one BBC and ITV every evening.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 16, 2021)

Serene said:


> GB News are asking for Carry On films to be part of the British school curriculum.


I have no idea if you are joking or not.
I really hope that you are.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 16, 2021)

Serene said:


> GB News are asking for Carry On films to be part of the British school curriculum.


I’d go back to school for that


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 16, 2021)

GB News in Crisis as Chief Exec quits


----------



## two sheds (Jul 16, 2021)

Thank you for this thread 19force8  by the way, it means I've never had to watch it


----------



## A380 (Jul 16, 2021)

Guinness World Records on standby in case GB News becomes first channel to achieve minus viewing figures
					

Officials from Guinness World Records are ready and waiting to see if the fledgling channel GB News can achieve the impossible and record negative viewer numbers.




					newsthump.com


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jul 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> No, he would be picking-up a basically 'bankrupt' business on the cheap, picking up the valuable transmission slots, very limited on Freeview not so much via satellite, plus the channel numbers (very limited on Sky, not so much on Freesat & Virgin) across all the platforms, there is probably some bits of infrastructure that could be used with their own studios.
> 
> He downgraded his plans for 'News UK', because of GB News launching, taking that out, changes the picture completely, let's not forget what he did with the so-called 'merger' of Sky TV & BSB back in the day, which was basically a take-over.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Sadly there is a market for this right wing shouty shite, this channel couldn't get to it. He will. Times Radio will soon be UK News


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 17, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> Exactly. Sadly there is a market for this right wing shouty shite, this channel couldn't get to it. He will. Times Radio will soon be UK News



This may well happen. And then the UK will tear itself apart, like never before. Maybe. Maybe not. It's not very together, at the best of times. Which might be a good thing. Or not.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 17, 2021)

Serene said:


> GB News are asking the Government to recommend everyone has at least three portions of fish and chips per day and that Carry On films are one BBC and ITV every evening.


They had Biggins on complaining about ' The woke lot', apparently he thinks Benny hill was cool and we should have more like it. 
Classic Corrie have started putting an alert out before episodes of the storyline involving Hayley post transition and the bullying she is getting and cries of freak. Dan wooton interviewed the confused luvvie Amanda Barrie and lied why the alert was there. Fucking shameful  from wooton to get the right reaction from the deranged Barrie. .


----------



## 8ball (Jul 17, 2021)

I’d quite like a gig on there complaining about the old days not coming back.

Commodore64.
Staying out til dark with no one knowing where you were.
Jumpers for goalposts.

Happy days.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 17, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> Exactly. Sadly there is a market for this right wing shouty shite, this channel couldn't get to it. He will. Times Radio will soon be UK News


Maybe. It could be that the failure of GBN is just a nul hypothesis along the way to something that could actually matter. But I also wonder if it's just disproving the idea that a gammon news channel is possible without heavy subsidy.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 17, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Maybe. It could be that the failure of GBN is just a nul hypothesis along the way to something that could actually matter. But I also wonder if it's just disproving the idea that a gammon news channel is possible without heavy subsidy.



A mate of mine was a bit disappointed at the travails of the channel when I mentioned it at the pub earlier.
He and his son watch it quite a lot.
They call it Gammon News and think it’s hilarious.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jul 17, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> This may well happen. And then the UK will tear itself apart, like never before. Maybe. Maybe not. It's not very together, at the best of times. Which might be a good thing. Or not.


I really don't think anyone is thinking of the UK over here atm


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jul 17, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Maybe. It could be that the failure of GBN is just a nul hypothesis along the way to something that could actually matter. But I also wonder if it's just disproving the idea that a gammon news channel is possible without heavy subsidy.


Obviously it isn't 😀 As well as I do you know Murdoch will make it work, as ever the cunt has played his hand well


----------



## Raheem (Jul 17, 2021)

8ball said:


> A mate of mine was a bit disappointed at the travails of the channel when I mentioned it at the pub earlier.
> He and his son watch it quite a lot.
> They call it Gammon News and think it’s hilarious.


I'm actually watching it now, and it is pretty funny. Just had Michelle Dewberry waffling for about a minute about how she was about to say good morning when it was actually the evening. Then she started complaining that she wasn't being given the news headlines in her teleprompter even though she had been dropping hints. Headlines after the adverts she said, after an apparent thumbs up from someone. Then the ad break, which lasted about ten seconds with no actual adverts. Then an apology from Michelle that there wouldn't be any news headlines.

That's probably less than three minutes' content at random. It's quite a special channel.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 17, 2021)

The advertless ad breaks are a nice touch.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 17, 2021)

Oh noes! Fuck covid, where are my Great British bangers 
Dewbs on first world problems.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 17, 2021)

Covid meat raffle time!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 17, 2021)

Raheem said:


> I'm actually watching it now, and it is pretty funny. Just had Michelle Dewberry waffling for about a minute about how she was about to say good morning when it was actually the evening. Then she started complaining that she wasn't being given the news headlines in her teleprompter even though she had been dropping hints. Headlines after the adverts she said, after an apparent thumbs up from someone. Then the ad break, which lasted about ten seconds with no actual adverts. Then an apology from Michelle that there wouldn't be any news headlines.
> 
> That's probably less than three minutes' content at random. It's quite a special channel.


I quite liked how she tried to explain to the doctor's 3yr old daughter she was talking to daddy about an NHS app .


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 17, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> I really don't think anyone is thinking of the UK over here atm



Won't pretend to know what anyone's thinking these days.

Something good must happen. For a change. It's long overdue. No news is good news.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 17, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I quite liked how she tried to explain to the doctor's 3yr old daughter she was talking to daddy about an NHS app .


Yeah. That was about a minute later. It's a constant stream of amateurism that's like a satire of The Day Today.


----------



## elbows (Jul 17, 2021)

Are we sure it isnt a secret series 2 of the short-lived David Lynch & Mark Frost sitcom 'On The Air'?



> When it first aired, Ken Tucker of _Entertainment Weekly_ gave it a positive B+ review, writing, "_On the Air_ is a one-joke sitcom that makes explicit the message that... TV is stupid, and people will watch anything. Its undisguised contempt is pretty enthralling."


----------



## Raheem (Jul 17, 2021)

They're discussing England taking the knee etc. "I remember David Beckham did something. I don't pretend to be a football fan, but I vaguely remember he did something on the pitch and got criticised. Are we saying now, all these years later, that you can't criticise a footballer if they're black?"


----------



## cyberpink (Jul 17, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> I’d go back to school for that


I can't even slag it off because I refuse to watch it. Not the Carry On's, Babs baps are the cakes of feminine joy. 

I think GeeBeebies was set up in the hope that Donald T Rapist really was rich enough to bankroll anything that helped him. 
Or that skinwalker freak, the diseased Steve Bannon flakey human might have pumped Putin money into it. 
I don't watch news anymore. I quit. I remember Andrew Neil being a fine broadcaster. 
I say fine, I mean a moody Scottish wanker that might have thought to check his retirement plan would not look like Young Tory Student Cable TV.
We are now in Q3 in terms of optional advertising (starting 1st August) so expect EVERYONE apart from the MYPILLOW guy and some Indian bitcoin scammers to stop paying to advertise, as new contracts are signed. The existing Q2 period has already seen the following companies actively pull out from a blanket marketing option via Sky, and I hashtag them on purpose, to add to the humiliation and downfall of a channel that takes Michelle Dewberry seriously:
#IKEA, #Nivea, #Grolsch, #Kopparberg and the #Open University AND #Moneysupermarket​


----------



## Raheem (Jul 17, 2021)

Should false eyelashes be allowed in school.

"Eleven, twelve, thirteen. Definitely not. Fourteen, it should be encouraged" says mum.

"Chelsea, do you feel you need false lashes?" asks Michelle.

"It's different for different people. I feel like they give me confidence."

Long pause. This is like Grundy if the Sex Pistols had answered a question sensibly.


----------



## cyberpink (Jul 17, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Should false eyelashes be allowed in school.
> 
> "Eleven, twelve, thirteen. Definitely not. Fourteen, it should be encouraged" says mum.
> 
> ...


Michelle Dewberry, wasn't she part of the hairy bollock they call Alan Sugar's outfit? No disrespect to bollocks. 
If ever a bollock was to rise up and declare itself human it would look like Alan Sugar.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 17, 2021)

cyberpink said:


> Michelle Dewberry, wasn't she part of the hairy bollock they call Alan Sugar's outfit?


She was, I believe, a pube on the bollock.


----------



## cyberpink (Jul 17, 2021)

Raheem said:


> She was, I believe, a pube on the bollock.


Even crabs take the knee when threatened. No implicated comparison between crabs having lots of knees and Michelle Dewberry on her knees implied.
If she were a pube that would imply growth. A stinking peroxide cyst would be more apt. But I have gone too far.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 17, 2021)

Michelle to Isabelle Oakeshott.

"Sorry, I can't really say your name. It's because Os sound a bit weird in my accent. So that's why I haven't said it."


----------



## cyberpink (Jul 17, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Michelle to Isabelle Oakeshott.
> 
> "Sorry, I can't really say your name. It's because Os sound a bit weird in my accent. So that's why I haven't said it."



And of course reducing a woman to being a simple instrument of service would be something totally against right wing culture. 
Let's start with abortion law... bring the boss some fresh Kleenex re-badged as Amstrad, lets have a look at Sir Alan Sugar and his relationship with Ghislaine Maxwell...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 17, 2021)

cyberpink said:


> "backshot" likely more familiar in her vernacular vocab-bub-blub-blub thank-you Sir Sugar I'll get the tissues. I can say that because I don't care.
> I'm sure Ms Dewberry never gobbled Alan The Overgrown Hairy Bollock any sexual favours at all on the path to reach the giddy heights of her "fame".
> And of course reducing a woman to being a simple instrument of service would be something totally against right wing culture. Let's start with abortion law... bring the boss some fresh Kleenex re-badged as Amstrad



Wtf is this shit?


----------



## cyberpink (Jul 17, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Wtf is this shit?


I have no idea. I'm channeling Sir Alan Sugar. Telepathically. #craftywank
Yeah on reflection it does look a bit awful. I'll delete.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 17, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> GB News in Crisis as Chief Exec quits
> 
> View attachment 278885



It's John McAndrew, the channel’s director of programming, that has gone, the Chief Executive is Angelos Frangopoulos, they haven't quit. 

Yet.


----------



## cyberpink (Jul 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's John McAndrew, the channel’s director of programming, that has gone, the Chief Executive is Angelos Frangopoulos, they haven't quit.
> 
> Yet.


Looks like they poached McAndrew temporarily from Euronews, maybe an old friend of Neil. Seems to me McAndrew has fled the nest and taken his key staff with him.
They are fundamentally fucked. Without a bonafide Captain they are just chum in the water. The advertisers know it. UK is a more woke nation after the Euro 2020.
Even Boris will take the knee soon. Though probably for a tip of Prince Andrew's sweaty little sword.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 17, 2021)

cyberpink said:


> Though probably for a tip of Prince Andrew's sweaty little sword.


Good point. What is this woke shit that's been going on for years and nobody's complained?


----------



## moochedit (Jul 17, 2021)

8ball said:


> The advertless ad breaks are a nice touch.


How does that work then?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 17, 2021)

moochedit said:


> How does that work then?



It starts with the GBN logo/jingle, and ends with the GBN logo/jingle, with nowt in between.

HTH.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It starts with the GBN logo/jingle, and ends with the GBN logo/jingle, with nowt in between.
> 
> HTH.


If I were faced with this problem, I'd make up fake advertisements


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> If I were faced with this problem, I'd make up fake advertisements



I am fairly sure the advertless ad breaks are just cock-ups, rather than not having the bare minimum of ads to playout, otherwise you would just playout bonus spots for the advertisers booked.

* On a side note, when we launched a radio station in Limerick, we played unpaid national ads to start with, to give the impression we had early support from the ad agencies, which helped in selling to local advertisers, and to panic the  other pirate stations in the city, old trick of the trade.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 17, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> They had Biggins on complaining about ' The woke lot', apparently he thinks Benny hill was cool and we should have more like it.
> Classic Corrie have started putting an alert out before episodes of the storyline involving Hayley post transition and the bullying she is getting and cries of freak. Dan wooton interviewed the confused luvvie Amanda Barrie and lied why the alert was there. Fucking shameful  from wooton to get the right reaction from the deranged Barrie. .



They really are snowflakes. The left gets angry about millions of people having been discriminated against for hundreds of years. The right gets angry about being shown trigger warnings. They'll want trigger warnings for the trigger warnings next.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 17, 2021)

GBN will eat itself


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> If I were faced with this problem, I'd make up fake advertisements



Like Cheese? Like Peas? ....


----------



## existentialist (Jul 17, 2021)

Ted Striker said:


> Like Cheese? Like Peas? ....


"Get your NEW edition of Lavatory Dynamiter's Gazette - available at your local newsagent NOW"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 17, 2021)

Deep voiceover artist - 'Power Grimes kills 99% of all known germs, with a crafty wank'.


----------



## iveivan (Jul 17, 2021)

This thread gets more views than the channel


----------



## brogdale (Jul 17, 2021)

Ted Striker said:


> Like Cheese? Like Peas? ....


_Chanel 9 Neus: Sponsored by Kitchen Gizmo & Garden Gizmo_


----------



## tim (Jul 17, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> They had Biggins on complaining about ' The woke lot', apparently he thinks Benny hill was cool and we should have more like it.
> Classic Corrie have started putting an alert out before episodes of the storyline involving Hayley post transition and the bullying she is getting and cries of freak. Dan wooton interviewed the confused luvvie Amanda Barrie and lied why the alert was there. Fucking shameful  from wooton to get the right reaction from the deranged Barrie. .




They had Biggles on Channel Four News complaining about those "GBNazis" apparently he thinks that Andrew Neil is an absolute bounder and that he and Ginger would know what to do if they came across his private kite bringing him back from the Continent. He then gave the knee and Krishnan and Jon had great trouble getting him back on his feet again


----------



## not a trot (Jul 17, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> GBN will eat itself



Hope it fucking chokes.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 17, 2021)

Just dipped in, and oh what a surprise, they were banging on about taking the knee again!   

Caroline Flint was trying to talk sense, the other two shouty women were talking over her, especially the looney one that likes to point out she's been on loads of the anti-lockdown marches. 

That's enough for today.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 17, 2021)

The replies are funny as fuck, eg...

You’re leaving GB News because it has zero viewers?



FINALLY & AT LAST! Your going to do a bit of Fruit & Veg Picking! Well it's only fair, after all it was YOUR BREXIT, which caused the shortage of pickers, in the first place!



Loads more like that.


----------



## tim (Jul 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Just dipped in, and oh what a surprise, they were banging on about taking the knee again!
> 
> Caroline Flint was trying to talk sense, the other two shouty women were talking over her, especially the looney one that likes to point out she's been on loads of the anti-lockdown marches.
> 
> That's enough for today.


The looney woman, Tonia Buxton, just made a jolly nice-looking tzatziki. Flint then gave a spiel about how important it is to make sure you're vaccinated and Tzatziki woman then went on about natural immunity being enough. Conservative MP, Esther McVeigh is now complaining about the policies of the Government.

Only GBnews could make Carolyn Flint sound like the Voice of Reason


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Jul 17, 2021)

With the number of blank screens we've been hearing about there's not much else they can do but watch that space.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 17, 2021)

tim said:


> The looney woman, Tonia Buxton, just made a jolly nice-looking tzatziki. Flint then gave a spiel about how important it is to make sure you're vaccinated and Tzatziki woman then went on about natural immunity being enough. Conservative MP, Esther McVeigh is now complaining about the policies of the Government.
> 
> Only GBnews could make Carolyn Flint sound like the Voice of Reason


Sounds like Blue Peter for racists

Cunt Dine With Me


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 17, 2021)

tim said:


> They had Biggles on Channel Four News complaining about those "GBNazis" apparently he thinks that Andrew Neil is an absolute bounder and that he and Ginger would know what to do if they came across his private kite bringing him back from the Continent. He then gave the knee and Krishnan and Jon had great trouble getting him back on his feet again


He was practically licking wootons face. I think they knock about together though.


----------



## A380 (Jul 17, 2021)

Isn’t the fundamental problem that the vast number of people aren’t racist right wing cunts. But racist right wing cunts make more much noise on social media than is proportionate to their numbers. 

Poor little rich people who are also racist right wing cunts therefore completely mis judged likely audience shares.


How sad


----------



## MrSki (Jul 17, 2021)

Confirmation at 5pm.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 17, 2021)

Apparently this is James Mills, former strategic advisor Jeremy Corbyn, on the Dewberry show last night, discussing how Labour can come back, together with a wee message...




No one is watching GB News. 

I can't see him being invited on again.


----------



## A380 (Jul 17, 2021)

Farrage to join GBeebies…


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 17, 2021)

A380 said:


> Farrage to join GBeebies…



Here's already there, does a Sunday morning show, but it's being reported that a 'source' at GBN has confirmed he's getting a daily show.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 17, 2021)

A380 said:


> Farrage to join GBeebies…



pfft he is going to be the 4th presenter on the grand tour


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 17, 2021)

It's going to be interesting to see the number of viewer Farage gets. As A380 said above I don't think there are the number of dedicated RW nutjobs as there seem.
My guess is the first week will have reasonable, but will quickly fall.  This still won't help them with the rest of the schedule.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 17, 2021)

So has he accepted the Brexit party is dead


----------



## two sheds (Jul 17, 2021)

Is it a continuous investment sales pitch?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 17, 2021)

hmm is he going to start selling Gold coins to the elderly and befuddled?

Nigalcoin?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 17, 2021)

A380 said:


> But racist right wing cunts make more much noise on social media than is proportionate to their numbers.



usually making a lot of noise about being 'silenced'...


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 17, 2021)

hmm maybe maybe

https://twitter.com/nigelcoin


----------



## MrSki (Jul 17, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> usually making a lot of noise about being 'silenced'...


Yeah the cunt who appeared on BBCQT almost as often as the presenter & had the ear of the POTUS didn't have a voice.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 17, 2021)

It's confirmed, I'll embed the tweet, because I think the replies will be comedy gold.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's confirmed, I'll embed the tweet, because I think the replies will be comedy gold.



That set is the cheapest shit going. 

Just right for 'Frottage'....i mean 'Garage'


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 17, 2021)

Ax^ said:


>



I was just about to post that, you bastard!  

With the added comment - I guess he'll have to reduce his hours on...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 17, 2021)

It may not happen, if this photo of him taking the knee gets out.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 279011


"Some of my best friends are black..."


----------



## MrSki (Jul 17, 2021)

Raheem said:


> "Some of my best friends are black..."


No references to the Damn Busters please.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 17, 2021)

Hate to say it, but this is good news for GBN, because already newspapers have put up reports on it, he comes with 1.6 million twitter followers, and frankly having seen a bit of his Sunday show, he comes across as more professional than a lot of their bloody presenters*.

* ETA - Oh, that's a backhanded compliment!

But, I can't see it helping too much, those that watch next week because of the hype and for the novelty,  will soon get bored and move on.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 17, 2021)

Will probably win back the boycotters in a single move.


----------



## Fairweather (Jul 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's confirmed, I'll embed the tweet, because I think the replies will be comedy gold.



Congratulations to the twat on his appointment as the Entertainment Officer on the Titanic.


----------



## bimble (Jul 17, 2021)

I am very exited for this show. Will he interview people or just do interpretative dance or is it a cookery program?


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 17, 2021)

We now join Nigel LIVE in Seething-on-the-Wold....


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 17, 2021)

"A-heil! With Nigel Farage"


----------



## bemused (Jul 17, 2021)

Imagine being Andrew Neil, spending a lifetime building up a stellar reputation as a serious journalist and editor - only to have Nigel Farage hijack your reputation to talk about people in dinghies.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2021)

bemused said:


> Imagine being Andrew Neil, spending a lifetime building up a stellar reputation as a serious journalist and editor - only to have Nigel Farage hijack your reputation to talk about people in dinghies.


Bet Neil will hit the sauce, building up a Stella reputation


----------



## stavros (Jul 17, 2021)

Ax^ said:


>


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## tim (Jul 17, 2021)

I'm sure we could fire up some responses to this request


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## steeplejack (Jul 17, 2021)

37 likes in 19 hours. Basically GB News is a pro-Brexit vlog with slightly better kit.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 17, 2021)

Piers Morgan now maybe going over to GB news too.


----------



## Supine (Jul 17, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Piers Morgan now maybe going over to GB news too.



about time he disappeared


----------



## petee (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 17, 2021)

This is a fun twist on an old classic, unlike Farage.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 18, 2021)

Suspended Guto Harri had an article in the Sunday Times today, and used it to attack GBN, I thought straight away, he's clearly not going back, now it's confirmed that he has resigned.

The resignation letter is interesting, looks like he's planning legal action. 



> In his resignation letter seen by _The Independent_, Mr Harri spells out to GB News chief executive Angelos Frangopoulos his reasons for quitting the current affairs channel, in operation for just over a month.
> 
> It says: “Before I took the knee on air I discussed it with my producer, director, co-presenters and head of newsroom. After I did it, GB News captured the moment and proactively cascaded it on social media. Two days later you told me you wanted me to take a break for the summer. You did not say you were briefing papers and issuing a statement that accused me of breaching your editorial standards.
> 
> “I asked you to change that on the night – pointing out it was defamatory. You ignored my texts and refused to take my calls. I now see that you’ve hired Nigel Farage who immediately declared in public that he will not be taking the knee. Please explain how that does not breach editorial standards but I did – so I can share it with my lawyers.”











						Guto Harri quits GB News after channel suspends him for taking the knee live on air
					

Exclusive: Presenter says he sees ‘no option now but to resign’




					www.independent.co.uk
				




It's going so well.


----------



## stavros (Jul 18, 2021)

Was it his own resignation letter though?


----------



## Funky_monks (Jul 18, 2021)

GB news is the first thing that's cheered me up more than the 2019 comedy classic "Change UK"....


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 18, 2021)

Interestedly a live show this morning was replaced, at least in part, by another repeat. The same this evening, Saturday Live failed to appear, replaced by a repeat of Free Speech Nation.   

I would love to be a fly on the wall in that building, my gut feeling is it would be like watching a load of headless chickens running around and trying to rearrange the deckchairs on the Titanic.

Although I can only dream, I would LMFAO if Wootton fails to turn up at 9 pm.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Interestedly a live show this morning was replaced, at least in part, by another repeat. The same this evening, Saturday Live failed to appear, replaced by a repeat of Free Speech Nation.
> 
> I would love to be a fly on the wall in that building, my gut feeling is it would be like watching a load of headless chickens running around and trying to rearrange the deckchairs on the Titanic.
> 
> Although I can only dream, I would LMFAO if Wootton fails to turn up at 9 pm.


Was that the 3 so called comics? Andrew Doyle, some obnoxious woman called JoJo and the irritating twat cappuro? 
Neil Oliver's monologue was funnier ( I say funnier, but only in the cringe sense) .


----------



## existentialist (Jul 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's confirmed, I'll embed the tweet, because I think the replies will be comedy gold.



It didn't disappoint...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 18, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Sounds like Blue Peter for racists


_Really Fucking White Peter_, perhaps


----------



## Raheem (Jul 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It didn't disappoint...



She's forgetting TV-am, of course.


----------



## bemused (Jul 18, 2021)

Farage's act is to attack the Tory party, making GBN comedy gold for the next few weeks.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 19, 2021)

I checked it a few minutes, McCoy hasn't popped-up on breakfast yet.  

They did have Dr. Clare Craig on, so I flicked off again, she's a complete loon...



> In October 2020 she argued that "there is no second wave". She said that “the epidemic has passed. It’s over. We are now in the midst of a false positive pseudo-epidemic.” She argued that “the data is telling us this is not real anymore.” She has argued that "it is all based around false positive test results, when there is no real disease behind it, and I think that's what we are seeing here."
> 
> In October 2020 she also argued that “No-one is going to die of it [Covid] (only with it)" (see our page responding to this claim).
> 
> Various claims made by Craig appeared in national newspapers during 2020, and she appeared on talkRADIO on numerous occasions. In January 2021, she continued to defend the idea that most positive tests were false positives, said there were "no excess deaths overall", and that the "latest excess deaths [figures] continue to be good news".





> On 10 January 2021, Craig signed a joint open letter addressed to the FBI, MI5, and various other national intelligence agencies alleging a global plot by the Chinese Communist Party. In their words:
> 
> "_...we cannot ignore the possibility that the entire “science” of COVID-19 lockdowns has been a fraud of unprecedented proportion, deliberately promulgated by the Chinese Communist Party and its collaborators to impoverish the nations who implemented it._"
> 
> Co-signatories (many of whose backgrounds are described in this Twitter thread) included radio host Maajid Nawaz, businessman and David Icke co-director Simon Dolan, and private investigator Brian O'Shea.











						Clare Craig
					

Dr. Clare Craig is a pathologist. She has been among the most prominent proponents in the UK of the idea that the majority of positive Covid tests are false positives (see our page responding to this claim). In October 2020 she argued that




					www.covidfaq.co


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 19, 2021)

The week 4 figures are out, this is the week before the viewers' started to boycott the shambles, so they should drop further in week 5. 




cupid_stunt said:


> Week 3 (28th June - 4th July)Week 4 (coming next week)BBC News Channel7,503,000 / 12.37% share / 02:16 minutes7,0247,024 / 11.58% share / 02:14 minutesSky News4,412,000 / 7.28% share / 01:11 minutes4,3764,376 / 7.22% share / 01:07 minutesGB News1,352,000 / 2.23% share / 00:31 minutes1,1311,131 / 1.87% share / 00:27 minutes



*** The figures are for the total number of household TV sets that dipped into news channels / percentage share of households, the final figure is the 'average daily minutes', i.e. if someone only watches for 7 minutes in a week, that would be an average of 1 minute.

Basically, the number of households tuning in have only dropped by another 40k, and those left are watching about 10% less compared to last week, or over 50% down on week one.

I had hoped for a bigger drop, but I guess that will come next week.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 19, 2021)

No wonder there was a lack of live shows over the weekend, they were building a new set. 

Launched just now with the new Farage show, it's the sort of thing I expected from day one, TBH.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 19, 2021)

8 O'Clock News:

1) Trans women in the Olympics
2) Are we failing to embrace Freedom Day enough
3) Drones to watch over war graves - has the Cold War taken a new turn?


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 19, 2021)

Farage show was 80% covid, with a few minutes on immigrants arriving on Kent beaches, he spent a lot of time attacking Johnson, which I am the sure the government will not be happy with, just the covid recovery twats.

The woman shouting at Hardwood was fucking funny, see above, clearly not heard GBN is on the protesters' side.

The new impressive set doesn't work with close-up shots, it's blurred & flickering about, fucking hopeless twats.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 19, 2021)

steveseagull said:


>



Don't they know Trump was his bezzie?


----------



## A380 (Jul 19, 2021)

Presumably the man frog will spend some of his screen time trying to flog his fourth rate financial products to the innumerate and hard of thinking?


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 19, 2021)

A380 said:


> Presumably the man frog will spend some of his screen time trying to flog his fourth rate financial products to the innumerate and hard of thinking?


"editorial standards"


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 19, 2021)

A380 said:


> Presumably the man frog will spend some of his screen time trying to flog his fourth rate financial products to the innumerate and hard of thinking?



frog thor is not living up to expectations


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 20, 2021)

Nigel Farage’s new GB News show was littered with mistakes and mind-numbingly boring | Sean O’Grady
					

The former leader of UKIP promised us that his show wouldn’t be a stale echo chamber like you get on the other channels. Dearie me, no. GB News is all fresh and new and radical and… well, you’ll see for yourself




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 20, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Farage show was 80% covid, with a few minutes on immigrants arriving on Kent beaches, he spent a lot of time attacking Johnson, which I am the sure the government will not be happy with, just the covid recovery twats.
> 
> The woman shouting at Hardwood was fucking funny, see above, clearly not heard GBN is on the protesters' side.
> 
> The new impressive set doesn't work with close-up shots, it's blurred & flickering about, fucking hopeless twats.


Christ, farage's background should come with an epilepsy warning! That blurred flickering is so bad.
' these migrants aren't desperate , they have new Nike's' 
If that wasn't bad enough his new slogan is ..
What the farage ? 
Sir Graham Brady now being interviewed whilst they both drink pale ale, and Brady's teeth look like a blown fuse box. Comedy gold .


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 20, 2021)

Here's a better version, taken from the protests' side.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2021)

Fun Fact: - 'Gammon' was used by Charles Dickens nearly 200 years ago in Nicholas Nickleby to describe a large, self-satisfied, middle-aged man who professes extreme patriotism to disguise his selfishness and corruption.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 20, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Fun Fact: - 'Gammon' was used by Charles Dickens nearly 200 years ago in Nicholas Nickleby to describe a large, self-satisfied, middle-aged man who professes extreme patriotism to disguise his selfishness and corruption.


Earlier historical uses​In 1604, John Marston wrote "Your devilship’s ring has no virtue, the buff-captain, the sallow-westphalian gammon-faced zaza cries" in The Malcontent.[22]

In 1622, John Taylor wrote "Where many a warlike Horse & many a Nagge mires:Thou kildst the gammon visag'd poore Westphalians" in The great O Toole.[23]

In 1838, Charles Dickens used the word in his 1838 novel, Nicholas Nickleby:[24]



> The time had been, when this burst of enthusiasm would have been cheered to the very echo; but now, the deputation received it with chilling coldness. The general impression seemed to be, that as an explanation of Mr. Gregsbury’s political conduct, it did not enter quite enough into detail; and one gentleman in the rear did not scruple to remark aloud, that, for his purpose, it savoured rather too much of a 'gammon' tendency.
> 
> 
> The meaning of that term—gammon,' said Mr. Gregsbury, 'is unknown to me. If it means that I grow a little too fervid, or perhaps even hyperbolical, in extolling my native land, I admit the full justice of the remark. I am proud of this free and happy country. My form dilates, my eye glistens, my breast heaves, my heart swells, my bosom burns, when I call to mind her greatness and her glory.[25]


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Fun Fact: - 'Gammon' was used by Charles Dickens nearly 200 years ago in Nicholas Nickleby to describe a large, self-satisfied, middle-aged man who professes extreme patriotism to disguise his selfishness and corruption.


You mean it's not a .... racist ... term


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 20, 2021)

two sheds said:


> You mean it's not a .... racist ... term


I am pretty sure racism existed 200 years ago, and in the works of Charles Dickens too! So that is no guarantee in itself.

There’s a whole page on it Racism in the work of Charles Dickens - Wikipedia


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> I am pretty sure racism existed 200 years ago, and in the works of Charles Dickens too! So that is no guarantee in itself.
> 
> There’s a whole page on it Racism in the work of Charles Dickens - Wikipedia


 that's a shame. He was my favourite author (that I couldn't actually read anything of because it's too depressing)

still, doesn't mention gammon in there so that's untainted


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 20, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Christ, farage's background should come with an epilepsy warning! That blurred flickering is so bad.


It's OK at a distance, when they are showing the whole new set & desk, which looks like a flat-pack job, but it seems no one bothered to test it in close-up view.

Look how blurred it is...



Interestingly, there's no flickering on youtube, so perhaps they did test it on a computer, and thought the blurred background was OK   , but didn't test how it would work on proper broadcast platforms, where the flickering is just bloody ridiculous, and another demonstration of what a complete shambles it still is, at the start of week 6.


----------



## Funky_monks (Jul 20, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> I am pretty sure racism existed 200 years ago, and in the works of Charles Dickens too! So that is no guarantee in itself.
> 
> There’s a whole page on it Racism in the work of Charles Dickens - Wikipedia


Yes, but the righty snowflakes see "gammon" as racist against whites. Do you suppose Dickens was racist against white people?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 20, 2021)

Funky_monks said:


> Yes, but the righty snowflakes see "gammon" as racist against whites. Do you suppose Dickens was racist against white people?


One of those self-hating whites, probably guilt-donated to Imperial Subjects Lives Matter on the QT too


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Jul 20, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


>



"Every pub is a parliament" - well, if the hard right really believes that, a lot of things about our political process start to make a lot more sense


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 20, 2021)

> As part of the changes. comedian Dolan will front Tonight Live With Mark Dolan on Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays.



Blimey, they have actually employed a professional sand-up comedian, that's upping their game from the amateur comedians they have employed so far. 



> GB News added that he will also appear on other shows.



No shit, Sherlock, we wouldn't expect otherwise, considering most of the 'guests' are other GBN presenters anyway, because you're struggling to get guests to go anywhere near the shambles.









						GB News recruits comedian Mark Dolan amid plummeting viewers
					

There's already been a shake-up of the presenting line-up.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 20, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


>



Oh my god, it's meant to be a pub! I thought it was the newsroom filterred through blurry camerawork or something!


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 20, 2021)

I mean, it is marketing genius to have Farage down the pub, he often passed the "who would you have a pint with" test that comes up from time to time. His value is tainted - with his Trump relationship and post-UKIP slump - though this shouldn't be easily dismissed. He's a crank. He's a loon.. He's quite unaware of his many failings. But he's onto a personal winner here - drinking pints, talking about being anti-everything, that's exactly the voter base which delivered Brexit, and from the bar of the Old Bull and Bush to boot. 

Savvy from GB News.  Depressing like, I mean, it's possibly another career rejuvenation. But savvy.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 20, 2021)

He needs pint drinking lessons.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 20, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I mean, it is marketing genius to have Farage down the pub, he often passed the "who would you have a pint with" test that comes up from time to time. His value is tainted - with his Trump relationship and post-UKIP slump - though this shouldn't be easily dismissed. He's a crank. He's a loon.. He's quite unaware of his many failings. But he's onto a personal winner here - drinking pints, talking about being anti-everything, that's exactly the voter base which delivered Brexit, and from the bar of the Old Bull and Bush to boot.
> 
> Savvy from GB News.  Depressing like, I mean, it's possibly another career rejuvenation. But savvy.


Hopefully Al Murray isn't feeling litigious because he cornered the market in racist pub landlord skits.

At this point Gbeebies has nothing left. No matter who they hire they'll just end up imitating satire that has existed now for years. They can't get past that


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 20, 2021)

Anyone fancy a new challenge?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 20, 2021)

Blimey, more recruitment, when they rearranged the studio, did they find some cash hidden down the back of one of the sofas?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 20, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Blimey, more recruitment, when they rearranged the studio, did they find some cash hidden down the back of one of the sofas?


Presumably one of their extreme right fundamentalist American billionaire backers has stuck their hand in their pocket to keep things afloat. As it ever was.


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 20, 2021)

If I was looking to replace staff who were leaving in their droves I would also call the roles newly created.  Sounds a lot more appealing to new candidates than we've basically got a recruitment revolving door.

I've not seen any of the channel and have no intention of watching it but am finding the commentary here amusing.  What I don't understand is that there are hundreds of thousands of tiny youtube channels which are little more than a one person operation with a few thousand subscribers yet who manage decent sound and pictures. Decent editing as well.  I know live TV presents a lot of different problems but I don't understand why this is all so technically awful.

They have a reasonable budget and seemingly hired in some people with experience.  I don't understand why the quality is shitter than Barry on youtube reviewing super strength lager from his local tab shop.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 20, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> If I was looking to replace staff who were leaving in their droves I would also call the roles newly created.  Sounds a lot more appealing to new candidates than we've basically got a recruitment revolving door.
> 
> I've not seen any of the channel and have no intention of watching it but am finding the commentary here amusing.  What I don't understand is that there are hundreds of thousands of tiny youtube channels which are little more than a one person operation with a few thousand subscribers yet who manage decent sound and pictures. Decent editing as well.  I know live TV presents a lot of different problems but I don't understand why this is all so technically awful.
> 
> They have a reasonable budget and seemingly hired in some people with experience.  I don't understand why the quality is shitter than Barry on youtube reviewing super strength lager from his local tab shop.


Having done a fair bit of research (har) lately about podcasts, I think that the issue with GB News looks a lot like the issue with a lot of n00b podcasters - because they don't know what they don't know, everything looks straightforward, and it becomes very easy to assume that you can just plug a few bits in together and it'll all work just fine.

My hunch is that when GB News started up, it didn't bother hiring in good-quality professionals, but thought they could do it all on a shoestring. Now they're finding out why those expensive-looking, hard-to-hire types are expensive and hard to hire - because they're doing a job that *they* know is nowhere near as straightforward as the idiots behind GB News thought.

I've seen the same thing loads of times in IT - as a contractor, there were a few times when I was hired in to "make Joe in Purchasing's spreadsheet-based stock control system" work. Usually the contract ended abruptly when I pointed out that they were going to have to completely start from scratch, because Joe in Purchasing's solution was doomed from the start, and they were going to need to make some investment in database servers, and proper software. On one occasion I know of, the contractor who was hired in to replace me was given _exactly_ the same brief, and. like me, lasted a couple of months before either he baled, or was got rid of.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 20, 2021)

You fuck with Joe in Purchasing, you fuck with us all 😡


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 20, 2021)

The over night viewing figures gives Farage's show 96k viewers, with Dewberry in that time slot, it was down to just 7.5k.

So, they will be pleased with that, until the novelty wears off, and viewing figures fall off a cliff.


----------



## not a trot (Jul 20, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> He needs pint drinking lessons.


Pints of piss.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2021)

Do they still produce Double Diamond?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Do they still produce Double Diamond?


A good question 🤔


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 20, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Do they still produce Double Diamond?


Watneys Red Barrel was probably the worst pint I ever tasted , utter bilge water.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2021)

Yes I was groping for that - alternatively


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 20, 2021)

It's all so pompous. Fucking idiots. You're not going anywhere!


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2021)

I know  at least I've got some proper beer in though.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 20, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Yes I was groping for that - alternatively
> 
> View attachment 279592


Once you’ve poured the dregs out of one of them at 2 in the morning to get a last glass and gulped down a load of cig buts you never forget


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 20, 2021)

GB News signing Farage and barely getting 100k viewers is quite the judgement.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 20, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> He needs pint drinking lessons.



hes a lightweight. I has the misfortune to sit beside him and timmy wetherspoon in St Johns one day. they were chewing their way through a couple of bottles of rose piss and being a bit loud. I would have given him a thick earful of bad language but i was in respectful company. PS St Johns is shite if you dont like meat


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 20, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 279694
> View attachment 279698


Is that meant to look like 'rage' on purpose ?


----------



## belboid (Jul 20, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Is that meant to look like 'rage' on purpose ?


It’s almost as if it’s part of his name!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 21, 2021)

belboid said:


> It’s almost as if it’s part of his name!


Wow. Thanks for pointing that out, I've never noticed.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 21, 2021)

Anagrams of Nigel Farage. Sadly, I can only come up with ones that he would be OK with. Better tries encouraged.

Fag, ale, grin

Regain flag


----------



## belboid (Jul 21, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Anagrams of Nigel Farage. Sadly, I can only come up with ones that he would be OK with. Better tries encouraged.
> 
> Fag, ale, grin
> 
> Regain flag


Except your missing an e in each case.  Which would make the first one work amusingly.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 21, 2021)

existentialist said:


> "Every pub is a parliament" - well, if the hard right really believes that, a lot of things about our political process start to make a lot more sense


Yeah there's usually some gammon cunt complaining in my local, too.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 21, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Anagrams of Nigel Farage. Sadly, I can only come up with ones that he would be OK with. Better tries encouraged.
> 
> Fag, ale, grin
> 
> Regain flag


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 21, 2021)

Anal fire egg. Nicked from t'web.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 21, 2021)

belboid said:


> Except your missing an e in each case.  Which would make the first one work amusingly.


Should never drop an e this late...


----------



## Raheem (Jul 21, 2021)

A fag, leering


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 21, 2021)

Flicked it on for just a few seconds of Farage, to see if they had sorted out the flickering backdrop, in particular, and also how blurred it is, they hadn't.  

FFS, this is their new flagship show, with a brand new set, yet the backdrop doesn't work on close-ups, it's a total fucking mess, who in their right mind would think it's acceptable to use it for a second show?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 21, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Flicked it on for just a few seconds of Farage, to see if they had sorted out the flickering backdrop, in particular, and also how blurred it is, they hadn't.
> 
> FFS, this is their new flagship show, with a brand new set, yet the backdrop doesn't work on close-ups, it's a total fucking mess, who in their right mind would think it's acceptable to use it for a second show?


I expect nobody's ever bothered to review the final broadcast output on anything bigger than a laptop screen. In my own amateurish efforts, I have learned that relying on a little OBS preview window is not a good idea when the final output is going to be put onto a huge monitor - all kinds of unnoticeable details (blurring being a massive case in point) suddenly show up bigtime when viewed at more normal resolutions.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 21, 2021)

If it's billed as a pub conversation show perhaps they're assuming their viewers will all be pissed and be seeing things blurred anyway?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 21, 2021)

I wonder what they are implying with this headline.   



Nightmare on news channel. 









						GB News gets fewer viewers than Horror Channel before signing up Farage
					

First-night ratings show the former Ukip leader brought in almost 100,000 viewers for the upstart station




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 21, 2021)

OK, they must know now that they're in trouble, when their champion, the Express, asks this question...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 21, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> OK, they must know now that they're in trouble, when their champion, the Express, asks this question...
> 
> View attachment 279758


Meta


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2021)

belboid said:


> Except *your* missing an e


And so the contagion, if you will, _rages_ on


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 22, 2021)

Dewberry is not happy about losing an hour of her show to Farage, apparently she referenced how short her show is now, several times yesterday. They've dropped her overnight repeat too, repeating Farage twice instead, at midnight & 5am, so she's gone from 4 hours (2 live/2 repeat) to just an hour a day.

I reckon see should stop moaning and make the best she can out of her last few days with them. 

It was leaked last week that McCoy was taking over breakfast, but he hasn't yet, got to wonder if that was leaked before he had even been asked, and he then told them to fuck off. Although yesterday he had moved from his 3 pm slot with Alex Phillips to the noon slot with Gloria De Piero, so the question is, did McCoy take the opportunity to insist on ending the pairing with Phillips, he would walk, or kill her?  

All a bit intriguing.

The big question is which camp is winning the battle as to the future direction of the station, the appointment of Farage does tend to suggest the loons are. There's a good piece on their dilemma.



> The chaos that has consumed GB News demonstrates how the channel has become caught in a catch-22 of its own creation. GB News sought to present itself as an ‘anti-woke’ alternative to the BBC, ITV and Sky, appealing to a right-wing audience with culture-war coverage whilst maintaining a core of respected journalism and news.
> 
> The problem is that these two things are not compatible. By using their pitch of non-woke news as a dog whistle to lure in right-wing viewers, GB News has built a core audience that does not want to see independent journalism or free and fair debate. Instead, it demands content that reinforces and validates their worldview and regards anything else as a betrayal. In order to keep them watching, GB News has no choice but to abandon any pretence of impartial, balanced journalism and increasingly lean on the more conspiratorial aspects of its lineup — something that has already led to the departure of respected off-camera staff such as McAndrews. They are now trapped in a vicious cycle that is pushing them ever further rightwards, simultaneously reducing the chances of mainstream success and forcing the channel to continue pandering to the political inclinations of its audience, or face irrelevance.





> Signs of this shift are already apparent. The arrival of Nigel Farage, as the host of a nightly show imaginatively titled ‘Farage’, feels like an inevitability, but also a clear signal of which way GB News is now heading. Similarly, it has been reported that Piers Morgan is in talks over potentially joining the channel. Morgan feels like a natural fit for GB News. But will he want to attach himself to a channel that is bleeding viewers, much less one that has flirted with right-wing conspiracies and pandemic scepticism and seems likely to continue down that road?
> 
> Whether Morgan and Farage can save GB News is unclear. The channel, having dug itself into an almighty hole, has clearly decided that the way out is to keep digging harder. Andrew Neil, after weeks of social media silence on GB News, acknowledged that the news channel has faced a ‘fraught and fractious’ start but insisted that it had a ‘great future’. If GB News continues to be in thrall to its audience, that seems unlikely.











						GB News: Caught In a Catch-22 of its Own Making - Shout Out UK
					

The dismissal of Guto Harri from GB News for taking the knee and the entry of Nigel Farage, proves GB News is stuck in a catch-22.




					www.shoutoutuk.org


----------



## MrSki (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Dom Traynor (Jul 22, 2021)

De Piero interests me, I used to work with her on an advisory board, and she always struck me as a Blairite Centrist, working class feminist type* who might go down a for want of a better phrase Terfy + Dan Hodges route, if she was to get worse politics, but not the kind of right wing free speech anti taking the knee route. Is she just taking the money? Or does she believe? 

*I found her quite personable; and sensible in many ways when talking about class, gender, and community.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 22, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Anagrams of Nigel Farage. Sadly, I can only come up with ones that he would be OK with. Better tries encouraged.
> 
> Fag, ale, grin
> 
> Regain flag



fleeing age

algae finger

fagin regale

finagle rage

frag lineage


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 22, 2021)

I had heard of Wootton before, and knew he was a cunt, but this brilliant article highlights various reasons why he's cunt, well worth a read.



> Desperate Dan Wootton has a brass neck, the morality of a particularly unreliable alleycat, and the manipualtive powers of a cartoon snake in a Disney film.
> 
> There’s a myth that everyone from New Zealand is nice. People imagine that being home to Hobbiton and an odd kind of pseudo-1950s civility, Jacinda Arden’s plague-free island is populated entirely by lovely people. Two words — and one person — disprove that theory: Dan. Wootton.
> 
> UK journalism is such a hive of scum and villainy that it makes the Mos Eisley Cantina look like a creche, but Dan Wootton, who combines oleaginous pseudo-moralising with a howling amorality that allows him to traffic cruel celebrity stories and culture war bullshit without blinking, is the worst of them.



I wonder what they really think of him...


> To call Wootton shameless is an understatement. He is a black hole into which shame is drawn and destroyed so that not one atom of self-reflection remains.













						Wootton you know it: GB News' first 'star' hire is the worst person in UK journalism
					

Desperate Dan Wootton has a brass neck, the morality of a particularly unreliable alleycat, and the manipualtive powers of a cartoon snake in a Disney film.




					brokenbottleboy.substack.com


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 22, 2021)

What really confuses me - is why after all their bleating about being this fresh, new alternative to the mainstream BBC etc who'll report 'real' news and not the Westminster briefed 'establishment' news - they start by basing their entire setup in London, and then go on to employ this bunch of has-been over 50s white male ex-establishment media presenters with nothing new to offer and no unique/unreported news from around Britain. They seem to have barely any regional reporters at all. The other day, watching for a while I saw a grand total of _one_ live linkup to a reporter in Leeds and that was the only remote link they seemed to have all day, which they kept going back to over and over for this non-story. It was beyond crap.

If they'd actually based themselves outside of London, ditched the old past-it presenters and gone with more interesting new talent/regional reporters and live-links on the ground, instead of this weird anti 'woke' thing with a crap studio - they could've totally carved out an audience by being different and delivering something fresh and identifiably not BBC/ITN/Sky. They had so much opportunity to break new ground but wildly missed the mark from day one by putting Andrew Neil, Alistair Stewart, Simon McCoy et al front and center, trying to hold down these boring ass discussions in a crappy studio and then throwing their toys out because they get caught out with prank calls or a presenter makes a gesture of anti-racism.

It's so shite really. I've seen better produced small-town cable news in the US than this shambles. In fact I saw better news production on the Big Breakfast.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 22, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> and then go on to employ this bunch of has-been over 50s white male


you've answered your own question there  they know their target audience


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 22, 2021)

two sheds said:


> you've answered your own question there  they know their target audience



But evidently, they do not.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 22, 2021)

they clearly thought 4 out of 5 would be enough


----------



## maomao (Jul 22, 2021)

What were Farage's ratings at LBC? He's very popular and I think that's going to be more important than competent presentation. Have none of you seen the shite that's popular on YouTube these days? All the most popular shows in the world at the moment are people talking shit with low production values, they're just not on granddad telly.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 22, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> What really confuses me - is why after all their bleating about being this fresh, new alternative to the mainstream BBC etc who'll report 'real' news and not the Westminster briefed 'establishment' news - they start by basing their entire setup in London, and then go on to employ this bunch of has-been over 50s white male ex-establishment media presenters with nothing new to offer and no unique/unreported news from around Britain. They seem to have barely any regional reporters at all. The other day, watching for a while I saw a grand total of _one_ live linkup to a reporter in Leeds and that was the only remote link they seemed to have all day, which they kept going back to over and over for this non-story. It was beyond crap.
> 
> If they'd actually based themselves outside of London, ditched the old past-it presenters and gone with more interesting new talent/regional reporters and live-links on the ground, instead of this weird anti 'woke' thing with a crap studio - they could've totally carved out an audience by being different and delivering something fresh and identifiably not BBC/ITN/Sky. They had so much opportunity to break new ground but wildly missed the mark from day one by putting Andrew Neil, Alistair Stewart, Simon McCoy et al front and center, trying to hold down these boring ass discussions in a crappy studio and then throwing their toys out because they get caught out with prank calls or a presenter makes a gesture of anti-racism.
> 
> It's so shite really. I've seen better produced small-town cable news in the US than this shambles. In fact I saw better news production on the Big Breakfast.


That would be a cunning plan, if they wanted that. 
But what then mean is, a right-wing, baby boomer channel, for the terminally confused that are hanging on the the middle aged white male privilege and looking for a creche for similar people while not understanding the world has changed. 

I'm heading into middle age, I hope I don't get like that.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 22, 2021)

maomao said:


> What were Farage's ratings at LBC? He's very popular and I think that's going to be more important than competent presentation. Have none of you seen the shite that's popular on YouTube these days? All the most popular shows in the world at the moment are people talking shit with low production values, they're just not on granddad telly.


They can't have been that great otherwise why would he have left only, albeit some time later, to appear on a shittier tv channel? I guess his post Brexit bitcoin/gold grifting was even less so.

He's got no hand left to play other than to double down on racism. I bet he'd like to be on the circuit in America doing after dinner speeches to republicans. I guess that didn't work out


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 22, 2021)

A poll of Express readers, that also watch GB News, and thus are totally mad, have concluded...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 22, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> They can't have been that great otherwise why would he have left ...



He was pushed, it is said, because he was upsetting other staff at Global's HQ, by being Farage. 









						Nigel Farage to leave radio station LBC 'with immediate effect'
					

Brexit party leader is stepping down after discussions with station, says managing director




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 22, 2021)

maomao said:


> What were Farage's ratings at LBC? He's very popular and I think that's going to be more important than competent presentation. Have none of you seen the shite that's popular on YouTube these days? All the most popular shows in the world at the moment are people talking shit with low production values, they're just not on granddad telly.



They were decent for the slot. LBC has seen pretty good ratings spurred on by high profile presenters. But then also it's a lot easier doing radio than telly. He was mostly taking calls and being perfectly charming while espousing his man of the people schtick. Doing live telly with autocues, in-ear direction, and holding together an on camera guest discussion is a whole other kettle compared to chatting with Doris from Hendon.


----------



## maomao (Jul 22, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> They were decent for the slot. LBC has seen pretty good ratings spurred on by high profile presenters. But then also it's a lot easier doing radio than telly. He was mostly taking calls and being perfectly charming while espousing his man of the people schtick. Doing live telly with autocues, in-ear direction, and holding together an on camera guest discussion rather than chatting to Doris from Hendon is a whole other kettle.


Well they'd be stupid if they tried to turn it into a serious political programme anyway. If they stick to whining about immigrants with Doris from Hendon I can see it doing quite well.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 22, 2021)

maomao said:


> Well they'd be stupid if they tried to turn it into a serious political programme anyway. If they stick to whining about immigrants with Doris from Hendon I can see it doing quite well.



I agree but from what I gathered it isn't a phone in show. I might be wrong though I haven't watched it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> A poll of Express readers, that also watch GB News, and thus are totally mad, have concluded...
> 
> View attachment 279965


It's funny because this is the future


----------



## Raheem (Jul 22, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> I agree but from what I gathered it isn't a phone in show. I might be wrong though I haven't watched it.


No, it's not a phone in.

I watched it yesterday, and was very disappointed. I had previously only watched Michelle Dewberry, which is wonderfully inspired car-crash comedy. Farage is shitty with low production values (the show as much as the human being), but lacks the three wtf moments per minute I've come to expect. He did have Arlene Foster on Skype and referred to her as Arlene Phillips, but that's about it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 22, 2021)

According to Broadcast Now, early BARB figures for last week, show they have lost around another 20% of their viewers, meaning the average weekly audience has fallen to just 18k, which is a third that of Sky News & a sixth of BBC News.

Plus, well short of the estimate that they need a average weekly audience of 135k to break even.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 22, 2021)

I'll try to remember to grab a copy tomorrow.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I'll try to remember to grab a copy tomorrow.



Sheds  ironic really considering GB news looks like it's filmed in one.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 22, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Sheds  ironic really considering GB news looks like it's filmed in one.


Man whose TV show filmed in shed takes exception to GBN comparison


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 22, 2021)

Dead more than a decade and still doing better numbers than the puce-cheeked youcantevensayers of GBN


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Dead more than a decade and still doing better numbers than the puce-cheeked youcantevensayers of GBN



Fuck, a decade already?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 22, 2021)

8ball said:


> Fuck, a decade already?


He died a month and a half after Farage failed to Big Bopper himself into posterity


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> He died a month and a half after Farage failed to Big Bopper himself into posterity



Tempus fugit, innit.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 22, 2021)

8ball said:


> Tempus fugit, innit.



I wish Farage had fugit at more of an angle into that field.

The cunt.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 22, 2021)

When break shit actually meant break shit


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 22, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> What really confuses me - is why after all their bleating about being this fresh, new alternative to the mainstream BBC etc who'll report 'real' news and not the Westminster briefed 'establishment' news - they start by basing their entire setup in London, and then go on to employ this bunch of has-been over 50s white male ex-establishment media presenters with nothing new to offer and no unique/unreported news from around Britain. They seem to have barely any regional reporters at all. The other day, watching for a while I saw a grand total of _one_ live linkup to a reporter in Leeds and that was the only remote link they seemed to have all day, which they kept going back to over and over for this non-story. It was beyond crap.
> 
> If they'd actually based themselves outside of London, ditched the old past-it presenters and gone with more interesting new talent/regional reporters and live-links on the ground, instead of this weird anti 'woke' thing with a crap studio - they could've totally carved out an audience by being different and delivering something fresh and identifiably not BBC/ITN/Sky. They had so much opportunity to break new ground but wildly missed the mark from day one by putting Andrew Neil, Alistair Stewart, Simon McCoy et al front and center, trying to hold down these boring ass discussions in a crappy studio and then throwing their toys out because they get caught out with prank calls or a presenter makes a gesture of anti-racism.


It’s fake ‘anti-establishment’, just the same as the UKIP lot being run by hedge fund libertarians and other private school rabble-rousers. Works on the premis that the 50-something white male is society’s greatest victim, because you can’t do a racism anymore without someone telling you off a bit. Totally sits in this world view and was always intended to, it should be no surprise that it’s not actually something fresh and new, just tedious bog-standard top-down reactionary drivel.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 22, 2021)

Farage - GBN's man on the ground


----------



## MrSki (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 23, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



Coincidentally the same guests will also be on the first episode of the flagship weekend entertainment show MICHAEL BARRYMORE'S IT'S ALL WHITE POOL PARTY, with music from Van Morrison, Clapton, Fox and that Mumford & Son's bloke.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 23, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I'm heading into middle age, I hope I don't get like that.



i have informed friends that if i start showing signs of becoming a tory then they can arrange the one-way ticket to switzerland


----------



## Raheem (Jul 23, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i have informed friends that if i start showing signs of becoming a tory then they can arrange the one-way ticket to switzerland


Don't blame you. Nicer than Monaco.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 23, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



They should do a big brother featuring just that lot, but not turn the cameras on and not bother evicting anybody.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 23, 2021)

At least their website's schedule page works...



..or maybe not.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Coincidentally the same guests will also be on the first episode of the flagship weekend entertainment show MICHAEL BARRYMORE'S IT'S ALL WHITE POOL PARTY, with music from Van Morrison, Clapton, Fox and that Mumford & Son's bloke.











						Eric Clapton refuses to play venues requiring vaccines for concertgoers
					

The UK recently announced that proof of vaccination will be required at venues and nightclubs.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




In May, Clapton said he had experienced a "severe" reaction to the AstraZeneca vaccine.
In a letter to Mr Monotti, he blamed "propaganda" for overstating the safety of the vaccine. He added that he feared the "disastrous" reaction would leave him unable to play music again.

Doh! 😠


----------



## maomao (Jul 23, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> He added that he feared the "disastrous" reaction would leave him unable to play music again.


If only, the boring racist cunt.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 23, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> A poll of Express readers, that also watch GB News, and *thus are totally mad*, have concluded...
> 
> View attachment 279965



...more madness today. 



I think not.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 24, 2021)

Did they phone up both viewers in order to ascertain this fact for their headline?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 24, 2021)

More figures for everyone's entertainment.

So, Farage kicked off with 96k viewers to his first evening show on Monday, by Thursday's show, down  -30% to 67k. 

*Viewing figures - Thursday 22/7 
At 19.00 -*
BBC News - 132k
Sky News - 72k
GB News - 67k
*Average for 7pm - 1am -*
BBC News - 117k
Sky News - 71k
GB News - 27k

*Highest v lowest average:
Highest -*
BBC News at 22.00 -  239k
Sky News at 23.00 -  141k
GB News at 19.00 -  67k
*Lowest -*
BBC News at 00.30 - 40k
Sky News at 18.30 - 22k
GB News at 09.00 - 10k

I expect figures for Farage will continue to drop, probably to around 50k, piss poor for their new poster boy, what a shame, never mind.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 24, 2021)

If I'm reading that right they will disappointed that he's not even out performing the generic BBC news output at that time. I watch a lot of the other news channels in the background when using my laptop and around that time there's nothing noticeable on iirc.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 24, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> If I'm reading that right they will disappointed that he's not even out performing the generic BBC news output at that time. I watch a lot of the other news channels in the background when using my laptop and around that time there's nothing noticeable on iirc.



Yep, you are reading it right, and yes, it's just basically standard rolling news on the BBC & Sky at that time.

Their dream bubble, in which they thought Farage could save them, has been well & truly burst, and they are now hurtling back down to planet earth.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 24, 2021)

Unfortunately Farage's acolytes are now harassing RNLI volunteers, enough for the RNLI to call the police.
 

Utter utter scum.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 24, 2021)

Now what are they protesting? Freedom Day was last week ffs. The cranks have already won the day


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 24, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>



What's the context of this? Not on Twitter and find the website doesn't load properly on my phone.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 24, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> What's the context of this? Not on Twitter and find the website doesn't load properly on my phone.



There have been more anti-lockdown protests in the UK today. (One happened in Manchester where a group, including Trump 2024 flag-wavers, sang "You'll Never Walk Alone" as some kind of ironic anthem). Anyway, the first tweet is making fun of the often repeated claim by lockdown supporters that their marches have millions, it's just the news doesn't cover. The quotee appears to be a supporter duped into falling for the joke, given the screengrabs are all from different protests and sporting events.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 24, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Now what are they protesting? Freedom Day was last week ffs. The cranks have already won the day


There won't be true freedom until its ilegal to wear a facemask in public


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 25, 2021)

Another lunatic signs up to the asylum.









						Former First Minister Arlene Foster joins GB News
					

The former First Minister of Northern Ireland, Arlene Foster, is to join the news channel GB News in what is her first public move since leaving her post as leader of the DUP.




					www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk
				




Reason #79867 for not watching.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Another lunatic signs up to the asylum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be worth watching if they got the anti-dinosaur bloke on; he's free atm isn't he?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 25, 2021)

Bunch of actually murderous cunts whinging on that capitalist corporations enable nobody no-marks to send them death threats...FFS.  
Sound is better, though.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 25, 2021)

Their NI reporter has left today, I wonder if it's at least partly to do with Foster getting a gig.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Their NI reporter has left today, I wonder if it's at least partly to do with Foster getting a gig.



"...wasn't _right _for me..."


----------



## likesfish (Jul 25, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Bunch of actually murderous cunts whinging on that capitalist corporations enable nobody no-marks to send them death threats...FFS.
> Sound is better, though.




tbf the DUP have no links with paramilitaries they drink in the Saloon the paramilitaries drink in the snug see no links at all


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 25, 2021)

likesfish said:


> tbf the DUP have no links with paramilitaries they drink in the Saloon the paramilitaries drink in the snug see no links at all


Apart from Ulster Protestant Volunteers, Third Force, Ulster Resistance...


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> He was pushed, it is said, because he was upsetting other staff at Global's HQ, by being Farage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet he smells.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 25, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> I bet he smells.


Not without a nose, he won't.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 26, 2021)

likesfish said:


> tbf the DUP have no links with paramilitaries they drink in the Saloon the paramilitaries drink in the snug see no links at all



In my experience ex squaddies have such a one dimensional experience of NI it’s best not to engage in any meaningful political discussions about it with them


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 26, 2021)

It's rumoured that Hanisha Sethi, their East Midlands regional reporter, has also left, there's no announcement on her twitter feed, but she's dropped the 'East Midlands Reporter @GBNEWS' from her profile description and replaced it with 'Freelance News Reporter and Features Writer', together with a pinned tweet advertising for work, so looks like she's moved on.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 26, 2021)

likesfish said:


> tbf the DUP have no links with paramilitaries they drink in the Saloon the paramilitaries drink in the snug see no links at all


I appreciate that not everyone would want to watch the clip but, if you had, you'd have seen that those whinging about receiving SM abuse & threats included that cunt Fararge, some fash-friendly cunt representing the party of mass death as well as the paramilitaries pal.

Cunts all, and as to their whinging about being told on SM; fuck 'em.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 26, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Their NI reporter has left today, I wonder if it's at least partly to do with Foster getting a gig.



Is that mis-focussed shot actual footage


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 26, 2021)

Some more viewing figures, the 'Best of Nigel Farage' show on Friday got an average of only 14k viewers, admittedly it's basically a repeat, but let's park that for now, and just celebrate the drop from 97k on Mon. to just 14k on Fri., because it's bloody funny.  

*Viewing figures Friday 23/07
At 19.00 -*
BBC News - 84k
Sky News - 34k
GB News - 14k
*Average all day -*
BBC News - 118k 
Sky News - 61k 
GB News - 17k

- and only an average 17k, oh dear, oh dear. 

And, it gets worst...

*Viewing figures Saturday 24/07
Average all day - *
BBC News - 154k 
Sky News - 73k 
GB News - 14k
*Highest average -*
BBC News at 09.00 - 446k 
Sky News at 10.00 - 154k 
GB News at 21.00 - 31k* 
* that's the second show from new boy Mark Dolan, who's doing 9pm-midnight Fri-Sun., meaning Wootton has lost his Sun. slot, and is down to 4 shows a week.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 26, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Some more viewing figures, the 'Best of Nigel Farage' show on Friday got an average of only 14k viewers, admittedly it's basically a repeat, but let's park that for now, and just celebrate the drop from 97k on Mon. to just 14k on Fri., because it's bloody funny.
> 
> *Viewing figures Friday 23/07
> At 19.00 -*
> ...



shuffling them around is all a bit deck chairs on the titanic


----------



## existentialist (Jul 26, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> shuffling them around is all a bit deck chairs on the titanic


Yebbut, sometimes people want a seat with a better view of the looming iceberg...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 26, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Yebbut, sometimes people want a seat with a better view of the looming iceberg...


Pretty sure they are of the opinion that icebergs are #fakenews


----------



## likesfish (Jul 26, 2021)

How's paw patrol in Welsh doing 😂? 

Always thought the unionists had some form of plausible denabilty at least after the uda got outlawed? 🙄 Not that anyone believed them. 
  Though SF never really bothered although Gerry was of course  never in the IRA so there's that.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 26, 2021)

Just two ordinary #lads having a chat over a #pint


----------



## existentialist (Jul 26, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Just two ordinary #lads having a chat over a #pint
> 
> View attachment 280673


You know, I can almost live with the idiocies, the stupid "anti-woke" notions, the fake cameraderie, even the lunatic attemps to shoehorn their agenda into pretty much anything.

But the thing that boils my piss every time I see a GB News screenshot is that _horrible_ typography - mainly the nasty over-cropped top line of that bottom third. I expect someone thought it was edgy and cool, but to me it just looks like what happens when you get the line spacing escape codes on an Epson dot matrix printer wrong.

Or am I being unreasonable?


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 27, 2021)

According to my mate who gets exposed to a lot of GB News, Farage just claimed that the covid-19 virus 'leaked out of a Chinese laboratory' in a project that was funded by the UN, the EU and all world governments. Has anyone else seen anything about this?


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 27, 2021)

Fwiw, the official GB News twitter account seems to be promoting a clip of him spouting some denialist shite about covid:


But can't say I'm keen to watch it myself.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 27, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> According to my mate who gets exposed to a lot of GB News, Farage just claimed that the covid-19 virus 'leaked out of a Chinese laboratory' in a project that was funded by the UN, the EU and all world governments. Has anyone else seen anything about this?



There's a thread on it here -









						Origins of SarsCoV-2 virus, does it matter & why?
					

Catching up on mentions of the origin stories on the "General coronavirus chat" thread, I had a listen to an interview with Matt Ridley who's been saying the laboratory escape story should be explored as a possibility as well as the spillover from other species story.  When he talked about the...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## elbows (Jul 27, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Fwiw, the official GB News twitter account seems to be promoting a clip of him spouting some denialist shite about covid:
> 
> 
> But can't say I'm keen to watch it myself.




I wont be watching that clip but from the description its the same thing the fucking Telegraph have been going on about, which I covered in this post last night:        #41,090


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 27, 2021)

elbows said:


> I wont be watching that clip but from the description its the same thing the fucking Telegraph have been going on about, which I covered in this post last night:        #41,090


Cheers - although presumably the Telegraph managed to stop short of suggesting that covid was cooked up in a conspiracy between the EU and the Chinese Communist Party.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 27, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Fwiw, the official GB News twitter account seems to be promoting a clip of him spouting some denialist shite about covid:
> 
> 
> But can't say I'm keen to watch it myself.



He's going to make a good Quisling, come the time.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 27, 2021)

It’s what he’s paid to do by his moneyed bosses. Build the case for getting society up and running again, fuck the old and weak.


----------



## not a trot (Jul 27, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Fwiw, the official GB News twitter account seems to be promoting a clip of him spouting some denialist shite about covid:
> 
> 
> But can't say I'm keen to watch it myself.



 But has he had the vaccine ?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 28, 2021)

They launched on youtube a few days ago, just had a look at how many are watching Sky & GBN on youtube ATM -

Sky News - 7,123
GB News - 219

It's going so well.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 28, 2021)

More people are currently watching a carpark in Southampton - 328


At the moment its a shot of the Red Funnel Ferry Dock and carpark


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 28, 2021)

What's brown and steaming and comes out of cowes?   The Isle of Wight ferry


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2021)

#SmallMindedRightWingScum


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 28, 2021)

What's brown and steaming and comes out of cows? gammon bullshit news


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 28, 2021)

Oh dear. This is not going to end well


----------



## existentialist (Jul 28, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Oh dear. This is not going to end well



Sort your fucking leading out.

And then, when you've done that, sort your passive-aggressive right-wing posturing out.

FFS.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 28, 2021)

A lifeboat man with one hand tied behind his back could pulp that twat


----------



## existentialist (Jul 28, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> A lifeboat man with one hand tied behind his back could pulp that twat


I'm game. *looks for a lifeboat station to sign up to


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 28, 2021)

Well you can't donate to the RNLI at the moment.  Their payment gateway is busy  😝 
I must remember to complete it tomorrow


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 28, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Oh dear. This is not going to end well



I would like to think this carpet-bagging cunt has severely misjudged this.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 28, 2021)

Just posted this on the Grimes thread, but worth repeating here, and it all points back to Farage the Fuckwit, and GB News.


He's making an arse of himself on twitter tonight, over the RNLI.






It's bad enough to have Alastair Stewart ripping into you, but he's even gone too far for Julia Hartley-Brewer.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 28, 2021)

Here’s hoping this bun fight keeps on giving.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 28, 2021)

They can't win this, they must look like total shits to 99% of the population. Surely it's only the absolute fuckwits who don't revere RLNI, up there with NHS staff.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 28, 2021)

Lesson: if you're going to criticise anything that has initials and expect support from the Tory right, check what the R stands for.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Just posted this on the Grimes thread, but worth repeating here, and it all points back to Farage the Fuckwit, and GB News.
> 
> 
> He's making an arse of himself on twitter tonight, over the RNLI.
> ...



It seems to be coming out Milhouse


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 28, 2021)

More, I want more of these heavy make-up face tan performances. Fucking pound shop Tucker Carlson.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Just posted this on the Grimes thread, but worth repeating here, and it all points back to Farage the Fuckwit, and GB News.
> 
> 
> He's making an arse of himself on twitter tonight, over the RNLI.
> ...




Every now and then I think about joining Twitter just so I can tell some morally bankrupt pointless cunt like Grimes that he's a morally bankrupt pointless cunt. Then I remember that (a) I'll probably be in a queue of thousands and (b) morally bankrupt pointless cunts don't care what _anyone_ thinks


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 28, 2021)

Someone should tell these twats that the best way to really stick it to the RNLI would be to all drown at sea. That'll trigger those RNLI libs good and proper.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 28, 2021)

Never understood why the RNLI is not government funded. The fact that they do such an amazing thing on charity funding is outstanding. All those volunteers who are willing to go out into dangerous seas to rescue anyone or his dog deserve the upmost respect & also their employers who allow them to down tools to react to emergencies. 
Thankfully never needed their services but total respect to them all.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 28, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Oh dear. This is not going to end well




Plucky notorious gobshite standing up to brave dedicated volunteers there. They should just let them drown? Skidmark of a man.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 28, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Oh dear. This is not going to end well




doctors have a patriotic duty to let non english people die


it will get censor because i'm a posh twat trying to tell the working class what they think

farrage, the whole stick for 15 years

and no one has ever cancelled the cunt


----------



## Supine (Jul 28, 2021)

I’m staying in a hotel that doesn’t have this channel. Gutted (not).


----------



## T & P (Jul 29, 2021)

I still haven’t watched a single second of it and have no intention to. But whereas I was initially dismayed that such affront to this country’s relatively appropriate broadcasting regulations was being allowed to exist, this is such an abominable fuck up that even early cheerleaders such as the Torygraph and Daily Mail have quietly stopped talking about it out of pure embarrassment.

But far more importantly, to the disappointment of all the cunts wishing it to have the opposite effect, this is not and will never be a UK version of Fox regarding opinion forming and brainwashing of the larger population. The only cunts regularly watching it out of genuine enjoyment are those who were already ultra right wing fruitcake loons. This channel is not going to convert any relatively mainstream conservatives to the fringe bullshit it spouts, let alone swinging non- conservatives to the right. Which is what the cunts backing it were ultimately aiming for.

It is a complete failure, which perhaps is why Rupert Murdoch never went and launched such a venture.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 29, 2021)

Who owns and funds this shite?


----------



## petee (Jul 29, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Oh dear. This is not going to end well




again, i have nothing to do with this, being a yank, but it's textbook rightwingism: be abusive, send your hordes to threaten violence, then take no responsibility and make yourself out to be the unbowed victim.

and absolute piece of shit he is.


----------



## cyberpink (Jul 29, 2021)

let Piers Morgan join in. Allow it for a bit. Then as soon as he slips, cancel him face first via the boot, whilst he cries about being a friend to the stars, especially black women, kick his Crocodile Hancock tears back into his face.


----------



## cyberpink (Jul 29, 2021)

cyberpink said:


> let Piers Morgan join in. Allow it for a bit. Then as soon as he slips, cancel him face first via the boot, whilst he cries about being a friend to the stars, especially black women, kick his Crocodile Hancock tears back into his face.


Farage will die in Berlin, just like his hero, and nobody will weep. I took a shit in the carpark that used to be hitler's bunker. It was a good shit too. Full of pasta and a succulent Chinese meal.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 29, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Who owns and funds this shite?



£60m was raised, £10m from Paul Roderick - UK hedge fund owner, the rest from an investment company based in Dubai, and the American owned Discovery Networks.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> and the American owned Discovery Networks.


Wait, the guys who bought out the Olympic screening rights?

Well, fuck 'em twice, then!


----------



## maomao (Jul 29, 2021)

Discovery used to be one of my biggest accounts when I was a taxi controller and they were a bunch of cunts.


----------



## tim (Jul 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> £60m was raised, £10m from Paul Roderick - UK hedge fund owner, the rest from an investment company based in Dubai, and the American owned Discovery Networks.


I don't want to do it like they do on that Discovery channel.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 29, 2021)

Andrew Neil hasn't commented on, or retweeted anything from GB News for 10 days now, plenty of other retweets, especially from The Spectator, but nowt from GBN.

I think that illustrates what he's thinking about the direction it's going in, I'll be very surprised if he returns now, unless there's some very big changes, which I can't see happening now, the more moderate ones have lost out to the more loony ones. 

I wonder what's happened to Simon McCoy, he's not been on this week, it could be a holiday, but again he has not retweeted anything from GB News in the last 10 days, odd.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 29, 2021)

Just great to have all the loonies gathered together in one easy to ignore place


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 29, 2021)

It seems that GBN has gone down the Katie Hopkins route, but in double quick time.
They are trying to get viewers by being more and more outrageous, but as the do this they are becoming less acceptable to more and more viewers. GBN believe there is large percentage of the population that agrees with them and if they get a little further right, their audience will pick up, but clearly there isn't.
They have conflated Brexit with far-right views and from the viewing figures and the twitter outrages they have caused, this is not the case.

But, coming back to a more centred view is going to be very difficult as they have lost most of their 'middle of the road' viewers, and coming back is going to be to screams of woke and sell out from their remaining viewers, the right-wing blowhards.

An analogy I thought of is, like being in a aircraft at high altitude where the stall speed of the aircraft is very close the maximum speed. It's know as 'coffin corner' and it's very difficult to get out of without ending up as a big hole in the ground (apparently), but a skilled pilot would never get into that position in the first place. 


They, far/alt-right seem to have the loudest voices, but there are not that many of them, it's a shame that with years of right leaning press has made a Labour government a lot less likely, whoever is leading Labour.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 29, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Just great to have all the loonies gathered together in one easy to ignore place


Perfect for a drone strike


----------



## tim (Jul 29, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Perfect for a drone strike



Yes, Andrew Neil is poised over a joystick in the media centre of his secret Mediterranean bunker just waiting for the moment when Dewberry, Farage and Wooton are in the GBNewts building at the the same time.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 29, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Perfect for a drone strike


Or a horrendous food poisoning incident, bringing on uncontrollable d+v. Live on air. All of 'em at once.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 29, 2021)

Thing is, if they start drifting towards far right QAnon conspiraloon land they‘ll be able to sell ad space for a premium.  Dodgy companies would pay a mint for an audience that gullible/suggestible, they’d be able to sell them absolutely anything. Dodgy timeshares, magnetic bracelets, herbal Covid cures, oh look you’ve just won a free iPad and so on.


----------



## elbows (Jul 29, 2021)

They'll have to watch out for the regulators if they drift too far, that will be a balancing act for them. Especially when it comes to adverts, not too much wiggle room there.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 29, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Thing is, if they start drifting towards far right QAnon conspiraloon land they‘ll be able to sell ad space for a premium.  Dodgy companies would pay a mint for an audience that gullible/suggestible, they’d be able to sell them absolutely anything. Dodgy timeshares, magnetic bracelets, herbal Covid cures, oh look you’ve just won a free iPad and so on.



Going down that route, they would never sell advertising at a premium, and TV advertising is very strictly controlled by both the Advertising Standards Authority and OFCOM, so there's no chance of dodgy advertisers of the types you mention.

You get to charge a premium when you can deliver a decent audience for the big brands, you get peanuts from the likes of most of the advertisers still using them ATM. 

Farage is toxic to most brands, and the more he attacks the likes of the RNLI, the more damage he will do to GBN, in the eyes of potential advertisers.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 29, 2021)

Well, at least Farage & #craftywank helped in raising funds for the RNLI.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 29, 2021)

Wow! 



> The *Royal National Lifeboat Institution* says it received around *£200,000 in donations in a 24-hour period this week *as it defended the work it has done rescuing migrants in difficulty crossing the English Channel, following criticism from the former Ukip leader Nigel Farage. *Normally it gets around £7,000 per day*. Sajid Javid, the health secretary, has been among those contributing.











						UK Covid: 31,117 new cases as research suggests vaccines have prevented 60,000 deaths in England – as it happened
					

Latest updates: new infections rise second day in a row; figures came ahead of publication of Public Health England’s latest vaccine surveillance report




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Triple joy, Firstly the RNLI have got a lot more money. Secondly there are a lot of sane people out there and thirdly, this must irk Farage and Grimes.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 29, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Triple joy, Firstly the RNLI have got a lot more money. Secondly there are a lot of sane people out there and thirdly, this must irk Farage and Grimes.


"Irk"? They're going to be fuming. Good.


----------



## maomao (Jul 29, 2021)

Why would it bother Farage? It hasn't cost him a penny and has got him loads of publicity. It's literally his job to do this.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2021)

Seeing a lot of tweets crowing about Farage beating the BBC in viewing figures.  He beat the 24/7 rolling news BBC channel by 14000 (he had about 100k odd) .  The main BBC news at 6 and 10 gets millions of viewers ffs , the gammon are celebrating 😆😅


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This reaffirms my faith in people. Wonderful.

A reminder that the fuckwits are an irritating minority that make a lot of noise.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 29, 2021)

maomao said:


> Why would it bother Farage? It hasn't cost him a penny and has got him loads of publicity. It's literally his job to do this.


Because it's a gift to him. He is, obviously, absolutely in the right to threaten RNLI in the way he did, so the fact that quite a lot of people responded - he won't have missed that - by giving money to them will be an affront, if not to him, to his simplistic audience. So, even if he doesn't kick off on his own account, he's going to have to performatively froth to keep his punters happy.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2021)

maomao said:


> Why would it bother Farage? It hasn't cost him a penny and has got him loads of publicity. It's literally his job to do this.


It will piss off his fan base that donations to the RNLI soar everytime he has a pop.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 29, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Seeing a lot of tweets crowing about Farage beating the BBC in viewing figures.  He beat the 24/7 rolling news BBC channel by 14000 (he had about 100k odd) .  The main BBC news at 6 and 10 gets millions of viewers ffs , the gammon are celebrating 😆😅



Sadly, there has been a uptick in the cunt's viewing figures, which surprised me, in view of how it was going last week, hopefully it's just a blip.

Last week:

Mon - 96.3k
Tues - 85.3k
Weds - 71.7k
Thurs - 67.1k
Fri - 14.1k (although that was a 'best of'/repeat show)

Tuesday this week - 107k.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 29, 2021)

Just saw this on twitter.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sadly, there has been a uptick in the cunt's viewing figures, which surprised me, in view of how it was going last week, hopefully it's just a blip.
> 
> Last week:
> 
> ...


I know , but certain characters are portraying it as beating the BBC , when it is only beating the BBC News Channel .


----------



## maomao (Jul 29, 2021)

marty21 said:


> It will piss off his fan base that donations to the RNLI soar everytime he has a pop.


Yes, pissed off and watching. That's his job. People don't tune in to racist filth like that because they're happy.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2021)

maomao said:


> Yes, pissed off and watching. That's his job. People don't tune in to racist filth like that because they're happy.


If his fan base is 100k viewers than that's OK, if he was actually beating the main BBC news, that would be a bit 😳


----------



## brogdale (Jul 29, 2021)

Saw my first ever car displaying a GBN window sticker today. The cunt driving the car cut me up, across 3 lanes at Purley Cross.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 29, 2021)

A kick in the balls to Farage, from Neil...



And, he's happy to have an excuse not to return anytime soon...


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 29, 2021)

> And, he's happy to have an excuse not to return anytime soon...




"The only good thing about this government policy is the excuse it gives me not to go back to that shithole," says founder of patriotic news channel.


----------



## elbows (Jul 29, 2021)

Although in his case the shithole in question is likely the tv station as opposed to the whole country.

Although I suppose he could come back and do a GBeebies version of Jackanory. The tale of the self defeating patriots. Whose patriotism blew so hard that it disfigured the country and eventually caused them to hate the very nation they had previously sought to glorify.


----------



## elbows (Jul 29, 2021)

Are there any crowdfunding attempts to ensure Farages next light aircraft incident happens at sea?


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 29, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Just two ordinary #lads having a chat over a #pint
> 
> View attachment 280673


It is proper Partridge, isn't it?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 30, 2021)

Yes, it was disappointing that Farage hit a viewing figure of 107.7k, but did he smash the BBC's offering, as craftywank claims?

Well, he did beat the figure for 'Outside Source' on the BBC News Channel, but with parliament in recess, that was being simulcast on BBC Parliament where another 14k were watching, so more like equal than smashing. But, that's just the 'over the air' figures, there was also over 19,000 viewing requests for 'Outside Source' on the iplayer, compared with just over 300 watching GB News on youtube. 

The important thing is, that even if Farage manages to average 100k a night (Mon-Thur) it's not going to impact much on the daily averages, which that media research company estimated was needed to be 135k in order to breakeven, in fact he's hardly helping the evening average figures.  

*Wed. 28/7 -

Average viewing 19.00 - 01.00 -*
BBC News Ch. - 91k
Sky News - 62k
GB News - 30k

*Average viewing all day -*
BBC News Ch. - 166k
Sky News - 50k
GB News - 20k


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 30, 2021)

Speaking on the Stories of Our Time podcast last week, Guto Harri was questioned about Andrew Neil returning to GBN. 



> "I don’t know," Guto replied. "It’s a question for him in the end - is that set big enough for Nigel Farage and for Andrew Neil?
> 
> "They both represent pretty different things."
> 
> "Well, I'd find it hard to leave my beautiful place in the South of France if I had one, in the sunshine, to return to Paddington to be the sort of warm up act to Nigel Farage."



Interesting,


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 31, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The important thing is, that even if Farage manages to average 100k a night (Mon-Thur) it's not going to impact much on the daily averages, which that media research company estimated was needed to be 135k in order to breakeven, in fact he's hardly helping the evening average figures.



I don’t know why this 135k to break even figure keeps being mentioned. The people putting money into this channel aren’t looking for direct profit, they’re looking to present and promote a particular world view that benefits them. It doesn’t really matter what that costs, they have deep enough pockets to keep it going for quite some time.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 31, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> I don’t know why this 135k to break even figure keeps being mentioned. The people putting money into this channel aren’t looking for direct profit, they’re looking to present and promote a particular world view that benefits them. It doesn’t really matter what that costs, they have deep enough pockets to keep it going for quite some time.



The plan has always been to make it a commercial enterprise, hence all the talk about it being a massive undertaking in a fiercely competitive market, and they outlined how they could do it with operating costs being be kept low (£25m pa compared to the 50m pa that Sky News loses), and how they would recruit subscribers for 'premium content' [lol], with an initial target of 100k [lol].  

Sure, some of the investors clearly want to influence British politics and society, but the plan was to do that without costing them much, they may pony up some more money if needed in the short term, but probably only on the basis of an improving commercial situation. I don't believe most would want to continue to throw money at something drawing such poor viewing figures that it both fails to stand on its own feet, but also fails to be able to influence British politics as virtually no one is watching. 

The biggest investor is Discovery, who are currently in talks about a merger with WarnerMedia, where they will be the junior partner, so that opens big questions about any further investment from that direction, even if there's an improving situation, because WarnerMedia owns CNN, so could always launch a UK version of that rather than wasting money on GBN.


----------



## tim (Jul 31, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> I don’t know why this 135k to break even figure keeps being mentioned. The people putting money into this channel aren’t looking for direct profit, they’re looking to present and promote a particular world view that benefits them. It doesn’t really matter what that costs, they have deep enough pockets to keep it going for quite some time.


I'm not convinced that GBNews succeeds in presenting a particularly coherent World View. They seem to be appealing to a rather disparate set of prejudices. As to promotion GBnews preaches to the converted rather than proselytising and I would imagine that most of those still watching are grinning and bearing rather than rejoicing.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 31, 2021)

Jennifer Arcuri, basically only famous for shagging Johnson, was on Mark Dolan's show last night, for a half hour interview, talk about scraping the bottom of the barrel. 

She was in full Qanon mode, Trump fan, stolen election, covid-denying, great reset nonsense - it was like playing conspiracy theory bingo!

Dolan hardly had any input, he didn't really challenge anything she was saying, all very surreal. 

This is not a way to win over a decent size audience, so that you can then influence them.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Jennifer Arcuri, basically only famous for shagging Johnson, was on Mark Dolan's show last night, for a half hour interview, talk about scraping the bottom of the barrel.
> 
> She was in full Qanon mode, Trump fan, stolen election, covid-denying, great reset nonsense - it was like playing conspiracy theory bingo!
> 
> ...


Typical GBnews viewer will lap that shit up.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 31, 2021)

Tonight Dolan has on Douglas Carswell, ex-UKIP, big 'vote leave' figure, a true Brit & patriot, who, err, has moved to the US to live.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 31, 2021)

Oh, this is fun. 



At first I thought it was a photoshop job, but no, Led by Donkeys have put these billboards up in Southampton, and have tagged the advertisers on twitter.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 31, 2021)

I haven't watched it for ages, in fact not even checked this thread for a while (there were more than a dozen unread pages since I last did)
It's still clinging on then? Despite myself I am mildly impressed by their tenacity


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Saw my first ever car displaying a GBN window sticker today. The cunt driving the car cut me up, across 3 lanes at Purley Cross.


He was probably watching it whilst he was driving...


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jul 31, 2021)

I’ve been watching Nigel Farage on GB News so you don’t have to. Consider yourself lucky | Catherine Bennett
					

The struggling channel is more talked about than watched. The solution: a show from the ex-Ukip leader




					www.theguardian.com
				




Plagiarism?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 1, 2021)

That article links to another, that explains some of the problems he caused at LBC, I am sure it's only a matter of time before he oversteps the mark at GBN, but then they will probably be happy getting a couple of OFCOM rulings against them over some minor issues, but put their house in order before big fines start being imposed.









						LBC under pressure to sack Nigel Farage over false on-air statements
					

LBC colleagues are concerned that the former UKIP leader will cause the station reputational damage.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2021)

GB News's financial backer wants to buy Channel 4
					

A GB News financier buying C4 would be disastrous for the UK media landscape. And it also shows the creep of modern Tory fascism.




					www.thecanary.co


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 1, 2021)

Badgers said:


> GB News's financial backer wants to buy Channel 4
> 
> 
> A GB News financier buying C4 would be disastrous for the UK media landscape. And it also shows the creep of modern Tory fascism.
> ...



OTT headline from The Canary, basically Discovery, ITV, Sky (Comcast), Channel 5, and even BBC Studios are all rumoured to be considering a bid for Channel 4, none have commented on the rumours, except Discovery, who deny it.

It's not even confirmed yet if the government intends to actually sell Channel 4, it's just being considered at this stage. 



> A spokesman for Discovery said the company was not preparing a bid for Channel 4 and is focused on its merger with WarnerMedia. Sky declined to comment.











						Olympics broadcaster lines up bid for Channel 4
					

American broadcaster Discovery is holding informal discussions about a potential takeover of Channel 4




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## two-and-eight (Aug 1, 2021)

It’s was ok, I thought it may be something different, then Nigel farage appeared and I switched off.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 1, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's not even confirmed yet if the government intends to actually sell Channel 4, it's just being considered at this stage.



or being threatened by the government if C4 don't stop putting out anything that is not 'on message'...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 2, 2021)

two-and-eight said:


> It’s was ok, I thought it may be something different, then Nigel farage appeared and I switched off.


You didn't know farage was on it till you watched it? 


two-and-eight said:


> It’s was ok


Which bit


----------



## NoXion (Aug 2, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> OTT headline from The Canary, basically Discovery, ITV, Sky (Comcast), Channel 5, and even BBC Studios are all rumoured to be considering a bid for Channel 4, none have commented on the rumours, except Discovery, who deny it.
> 
> It's not even confirmed yet if the government intends to actually sell Channel 4, it's just being considered at this stage.
> 
> ...



What, you mean The Canary was posting alarmist bullshit? Oh no how could they?!


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 2, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> or being threatened by the government if C4 don't stop putting out anything that is not 'on message'...



All that lefty stuff they do like ‘Benefits Street’ and property speculation bullshit with Phil’n’Kirsty


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 2, 2021)

Big changes at breakfast today, after a week off, McCoy has indeed turned-up on breakfast as rumoured, but for some reason not promoted, with co-presenter Kirsty Gallacher, formerly with Sky Sports News. The two work much better together than McCoy & Alex Phillips, which isn't saying much TBH, they are both naturally laughing at times, rather than the forced laugher from Phillips, very professional overall presentation.

They have moved from the sofa studio into the one used by Farage, so are sitting at that white flat-pack desk, with that fuzzy background, but at least it doesn't seem to be flicking any longer. Certainly since 8 am there's been no tech issues, even sound levels between the studio, outside reporters & pre-recorded inserts have been good.

The format is now more akin to a proper news programme, top of the 'clock hour' headlines, followed by more in-depth reporting on some national stories with fairly suitable input from reporters outside Heathrow Airport and Parliament, followed by sport, then headlines on the half hour, so a serious move from the studio discussion format.

Next up a couple of regional stories, one about Team GB pairing up with Hull University, including live reporter in Hull and insert from Matt Langridge MBE (rowing), then live to Hertfordshire covering the plans for a new 'Hollywood' style studio to be built - see this report from The Independent. The last 15 minutes of the 'clock hour' was some input from viewers and a bit of banter between the presenters. There was nothing particularly right-wing, nor loony, about it TBH.

It seemed a very well structured 'clock hour' format, with specific things happening at specific times, whereas before it was all over the place, with lots of inane waffle between presenters and 'guest', which tended to be another GBN staffer. Leave the staff to fill much of the time just talking about any old story just doesn't work, they can't be experts in every subject, and therefore just come across as idiots.

It is a massive improvement TBH, and as BBC 1 is doing the Olympics & the News Channel has someone signing, which I find distracting, plus I can't stand Kay Burley on Sky, that was a very watchable hour.

I thought from the start they should have gone with this sort of rolling news format during breakfast & daytime, leaving discussion programmes to the evening, I wonder if that's the direction they are going in. I can certainly see the new breakfast show getting better viewing figures if it continues like this, but nowhere near enough to rescue the station.


----------



## tim (Aug 2, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> All that lefty stuff they do like ‘Benefits Street’ and property speculation bullshit with Phil’n’Kirsty



They'll be taken over by the Guardian and it'll be liberal speculation with Toynbee'n'Cohen.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 2, 2021)

Badgers said:


> GB News's financial backer wants to buy Channel 4
> 
> 
> A GB News financier buying C4 would be disastrous for the UK media landscape. And it also shows the creep of modern Tory fascism.
> ...


"modern tory fascism"?

I despise the Conservatwats as much as any functioning human but this is such crank nonsense it devalues genuine discourse


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 2, 2021)

This Telegraph article seems to sum up the situation regarding the moderates and the loons battling it out at GBN, couple of funny bits too. 



> I was cock-a-hoop on Monday when GB News (GBN) rang up to ask if I would come on to talk about space. “Outer space or hanging space? Whatever. I can do both.”
> 
> They called late to test my internet connection and it wasn’t good. Over 30 minutes they asked me to sit on my router, use my iPhone, download an app (bye-bye bank details), until, 60 seconds before broadcast, I heard someone in the control room say: “You are kidding me.” Their server had been down the whole time.







> On the other hand, a culture war strategy can take you down strange roads. On Friday night, Mark Dolan interviewed Jennifer Arcuri, the American businesswoman allegedly linked to the PM. Dolan probably expected saucy banter; Arcuri turned out to be madder than a box of frogs, spinning a conspiracy theory about lockdown being used to restart the global economy.
> 
> Neil would’ve torn her apart. Dolan mostly just listened, perhaps out of inexperience but, one suspects, he was also thinking, “If I call her a crazy person, I’m going to lose half the audience that agree with her.”







Spoiler: Full article



I was cock-a-hoop on Monday when GB News (GBN) rang up to ask if I would come on to talk about space. “Outer space or hanging space? Whatever. I can do both.”

They called late to test my internet connection and it wasn’t good. Over 30 minutes they asked me to sit on my router, use my iPhone, download an app (bye-bye bank details), until, 60 seconds before broadcast, I heard someone in the control room say: “You are kidding me.” Their server had been down the whole time.

No worry, for I was in the capable hands of host Colin Brazier, filling in for Andrew Neil, who took a break from his job less than two weeks after the channel launched and never came back. The internal politics are fascinating. Neil and his friends set up GBN because they were fed up with Sky and the BBC, both for their politics and decline in quality; they wanted to create a channel that was centre-Right, yes, but nuanced and sophisticated.


They share the project with red-meat culture warriors, who essentially want GBN to be TalkRadio on television – and it feels as if the latter are taking the lead after a launch that had a distinctly Acorn Antiques quality.

With viewing figures yo-yoing, the 7pm slot has been filled by Nigel Farage who, annoyingly for his Left-wing critics, turns out to be a superb presenter – a gift discovered and honed on LBC.

He also has a Trumpite ability to figure out early what is grinding people’s gears – hence he was reporting on the migrant crisis in the Channel months before the broadcasters would touch it.

When last week he accused the Royal National Lifeboat Association of having become a taxi service for people-smugglers, Neil tweeted that the lifeboats are the “epitome of courage and self-sacrifice”, an implicit rebuke reminiscent of the anxiety moderate Brexiters felt about Farage’s immigration “breaking point” poster during the EU referendum – a reminder of how divided Eurosceptics were in philosophy and strategy. Those disagreements have never been resolved.

Thing is, Farage has done for GBN exactly what its founders wanted: he has embarrassed the rivals by setting the news agenda and beating their ratings. Tuesday’s show got 107,000 viewers, vs 35,000 for Sky and 93,000 for the BBC News channel – the latter very significant because he was up against the excellent Outside Source, which was meant to be the new model of BBC programme-making. GBN is never going to get BBC One style ratings or provide the corporation’s breadth of coverage – silly metrics for a gonzo start-up – but translate that 100,000 into a regular audience, keep the advertisers happy, and you’ve got a long-running business model.

On the other hand, a culture war strategy can take you down strange roads. On Friday night, Mark Dolan interviewed Jennifer Arcuri, the American businesswoman allegedly linked to the PM. Dolan probably expected saucy banter; Arcuri turned out to be madder than a box of frogs, spinning a conspiracy theory about lockdown being used to restart the global economy. Neil would’ve torn her apart. Dolan mostly just listened, perhaps out of inexperience but, one suspects, he was also thinking, “If I call her a crazy person, I’m going to lose half the audience that agree with her.”

Indeed. Things turned nasty the day before when GBN’s Tom Harwood accused Laurence Fox of spreading false information about vaccines, and Lozza accused him in return of being the gatekeeper of acceptable opinion. After all, what is the point of GBN if not to air unfashionable opinion? Fine, except that when presenter Guto Harri took the knee on air, signalling his opposition to racism in football, he was suspended from his job (then quit). That’s the reality behind free speech. It’s never about a general principle of liberty, but taste: “I’ll give a platform to those I agree with, but I ain’t bankrolling, or watching, a news channel that expresses opinions I hate.”

GBN is technically far more proficient than when it began and, wisely, it’s introducing news bulletins, which will provide structure. I would advise them to scrap the daytime presenter partnerships that have all the chemistry of an awkward encounter in a lift; swap some afternoon programmes with a nice film (anything with John Mills will do); and try doing culture as well as culture war. Why not a piano recital or history lecture? The Left politicises everything, which is why the BBC has become so unwatchable, and it would be truly conservative if GBN presented culture for its own sake.

Meanwhile, every element of the centre-Right must come to the aid of the operation because it needs breadth and teamwork. Conservatism is no longer the preserve of the Tory party and, as it has grown, adding new voters and viewers, it has institutionally weakened, becoming much harder to define or control. If there is a coherent base out there, what does it think about Covid? Should GBN seek to inform, be even-handed, promote an agenda, or simply stir things up a bit?

Whereas Conservatism historically transmitted ideas downwards – encouraging the masses to ape their “betters” – now it finds itself trying to second-guess what the voters want and offer it on a plate. To become, to use a now outdated telly analogy, less BBC, more ITV.











						The culture warriors have captured GB News
					

Like Brexit, the channel is caught between moderates and populists, and it’s Nigel Farage who is winning




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 2, 2021)

With the usual 'BBC Breakfast' show not being on BBC1, because of Olympic coverage, there was a uptick for both BBC News & Sky on Saturday morning, but not for GBN, which barely registered. 

*Sat. 31 July breakfast time from 6 - 10am, average / peak viewing figures -*
BBC News Ch. - 180k / 320k
Sky News - 104k / 167k
GB News - 7k / 12k

It's going so well.


----------



## agricola (Aug 2, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> This Telegraph article seems to sum up the situation regarding the moderates and the loons battling it out at GBN, couple of funny bits too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great work in going from "the Left politicises everything" to "the centre right needs to get behind its own TV channel".


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 2, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 281718



I love the text.



> I am trying to raise enough money to buy a new lifesaving hovercraft for the RNLI, and I would like it to be called 'The Flying Farage.'
> 
> I feel that this would be incredibly appropriate due to Mr Farage taking such an active interest in the RNLI's activities right now. If there is any money left over, we will purchase a pint of real English ale to smash against the front in the naming ceremony, and if there is loads of money left over we *may even buy a second vessel and call it 'The Galloping Grimes' or 'The Hovering Hopkins.'*












						Buy A New RNLI Hovercraft - The Flying Farage, organized by Simon Harris
					

I am trying to raise enough money to buy a new lifesaving hovercraft… Simon Harris needs your support for Buy A New RNLI Hovercraft - The Flying Farage



					www.gofundme.com


----------



## Dom Traynor (Aug 2, 2021)

Farage McFaragyface


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 2, 2021)

Galloping Grimes? Is Hovercrafty Wank taken?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 2, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> This Telegraph article seems to sum up the situation regarding the moderates and the loons battling it out at GBN, couple of funny bits too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tip top editorial standards from _the centre right_ on display there



> Royal National Lifeboat Association


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 2, 2021)

Anti-lockdown weirdo, Neil Oliver..



TBF, the full comment was, 'If your freedom means I may catch covid from you, so be it. If my freedom means you may catch covid from me, so be it.' 

Freedom to die for everyone, what a twat.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 2, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Anti-lockdown weirdo, Neil Oliver..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worth remembering when the reactionary right is bemoaning the moral decline of our Great Nation's Youth. Which it does with monotonous regularity.


----------



## elbows (Aug 2, 2021)

That tweet is unavailable already, what did it say, roughly?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2021)

When is Andrea Neil back from his two week holiday?


----------



## elbows (Aug 2, 2021)

Badgers said:


> When is Andrea Neil back from his two week holiday?



Pencilled in for the 12th of Neverember.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 2, 2021)

elbows said:


> That tweet is unavailable already, what did it say, roughly?




This one I think


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 2, 2021)

elbows said:


> That tweet is unavailable already, what did it say, roughly?



In that tweet, it was a very short clip, with him saying the BiB below.



> TBF, the full comment was, 'If your freedom means I may catch covid from you, so be it. *If my freedom means you may catch covid from me, so be it.*'


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 2, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 281718


This is wonderful, but doesn't naming a craft after the loonfrog just feed his ego a little bit more?

I'd prefer to piss him off with 'woker' names, like 'The Marcus Rashford' or 'The Greta Thunberg'.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 2, 2021)

They've FINALLY sorted out their fucking leading!

How long did that take...?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 2, 2021)

existentialist said:


> They've FINALLY sorted out their fucking leading!
> 
> How long did that take...?


Longer than most people expected


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 2, 2021)

existentialist said:


> They've FINALLY sorted out their fucking leading!
> 
> How long did that take...?



It's back to normal now, just for you.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 2, 2021)

And, that fuzzy background, what sort of idiot thinks that's a good look?


----------



## existentialist (Aug 2, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's back to normal now, just for you.
> 
> View attachment 281785


Fuck. Maybe I'll have to wait a bit longer before becoming right wing.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 2, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> And, that fuzzy background, what sort of idiot thinks that's a good look?


I expect someone read, in Video 101, that having a blurred background made the presenter stand out more clearly. Only they didn't say _how_ blurred. Or, for that matter, what presenter - in this case, having the presenter blurred and the background crisp might have been a better look.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 2, 2021)

existentialist said:


> They've FINALLY sorted out their fucking leading!
> 
> How long did that take...?



That whole set is fucking dire


----------



## likesfish (Aug 2, 2021)

England prevails😳🙄


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 2, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Thing is, if they start drifting towards far right QAnon conspiraloon land they‘ll be able to sell ad space for a premium.  Dodgy companies would pay a mint for an audience that gullible/suggestible, they’d be able to sell them absolutely anything. Dodgy timeshares, magnetic bracelets, herbal Covid cures, oh look you’ve just won a free iPad and so on.


Not forgetting earthing blankets and colloidal silver drinks.


----------



## spring-peeper (Aug 3, 2021)

existentialist said:


> They've FINALLY sorted out their fucking leading!
> 
> How long did that take...?





The Great British Breakfast sounds like a cooking competition.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 3, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> The Great British Breakfast sounds like a cooking competition


A huge slice of fried gammon and 2 poached eggs nothing else


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2021)

likesfish said:


> England prevails😳🙄


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 3, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> The Great British Breakfast sounds like a cooking competition.



You mean - an urban cooking competition.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 3, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Anti-lockdown weirdo, Neil Oliver..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 3, 2021)

He was free to wear that cravat. Noone stopped him. Isn't that enough?


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 3, 2021)

Happy to infect anyone for the sake of his own freedom, utter, utter cunt


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 3, 2021)

And what freedom are we talking about here? 
I doubt this chap does much more than boring the fuck out of anyone in a pub whilst listening to his own dulcet tones and getting a semi at the sound of his own voice and the reflection of his cravat when he finally gets up to buy his round. Oh no, he’s just nipped to the bogs.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 3, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> That whole set is fucking dire


It's like an ultranationalist terrorist broadcast from Ikea


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 3, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


>



"Now if you'll excuse me I have to persuade some natives to give up mining rights for conflict diamonds"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 3, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> It's like an ultranationalist terrorist broadcast from Ikea


++ ALL YOURE KALLAX ARE BELONG TO US ++


----------



## likesfish (Aug 3, 2021)

If its the illumanti plan for world control its brought a dimmer switch or those low energy light bulbs the loons hate. 

Compared with a world war, civil war, famine, the black death we got off lightly. 

You could see the loons back in ww2 being rounded up and sent to an interment camp still whineing the blitz and blackout was a conspriacy🙄. 
  Admittidly pilutting them all in one place might create a super critical mass of stupid.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 3, 2021)

likesfish said:


> If its the illumanti plan for world control its brought a dimmer switch or those low energy light bulbs the loons hate.
> 
> Compared with a world war, civil war, famine, the black death we got off lightly.
> 
> ...


there are various locations on facebook which reached critical mass and exploded into deletion


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 3, 2021)

FB discussion of GBN is fucking off the wall.

And there's so much of it. 

It's gone beyond trolling/owning libs/ gas lightings etc.

Even if the channel sinks, these culture warriors aren't going to go down quietly.


----------



## tim (Aug 3, 2021)

Badgers said:


> When is Andrea Neil back from his two week holiday?



The Book of Revelations isn't clear about exactly when but it suggests He will shake things up a bit.


----------



## tony.c (Aug 3, 2021)

I don't know whether I should be shocked or not that Ken Livingstone would be on this channel with Farage. Or more shocked that he's praising Starmer (at 1.33).


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 3, 2021)

You could argue that if Red Ken's supporting Keir then he's poisoning the well. I'm sure that would play well in Gammontown on the Wold


----------



## NoXion (Aug 4, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> FB discussion of GBN is fucking off the wall.
> 
> And there's so much of it.
> 
> ...



Not surprising, Facebook is for Boomers.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 4, 2021)

Ten times more views than Farage.


----------



## Jonty Willis (Aug 4, 2021)

It's amazing all the thickos who actually think GB News is 'far-right', or even right wing. It's a clear cut case of twitter/fuckbook echo chamber syndrome.


----------



## steveseagull (Aug 4, 2021)

2nd post...


----------



## NoXion (Aug 4, 2021)

Jonty Willis said:


> It's amazing all the thickos who actually think GB News is 'far-right', or even right wing. It's a clear cut case of twitter/fuckbook echo chamber syndrome.



They've got a dude who attacks the RLNI for rescuing migrants. Seems far-right enough to me.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 4, 2021)

Jonty Willis said:


> It's amazing all the thickos who actually think GB News is 'far-right', or even right wing. It's a clear cut case of twitter/fuckbook echo chamber syndrome.


Fuck off.


----------



## Jonty Willis (Aug 4, 2021)

NoXion said:


> They've got a dude who attacks the RLNI for rescuing migrants. Seems far-right enough to me.


How is that 'far-right' though? Explain.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 4, 2021)

Jonty Willis said:


> How is that 'far-right' though? Explain.



It's the far-right who froth against immigrants.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 4, 2021)

Jonty Willis said:


> How is that 'far-right' though? Explain.


Fuck off.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 4, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> 2nd post...


...from last?


----------



## Jonty Willis (Aug 4, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Fuck off.


mmmmm.... have I upset you?


----------



## Santino (Aug 4, 2021)

Jonty Willis said:


> How is that 'far-right' though? Explain.


It's motivated by hatred of non-white people.

P.S. You're a turd.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 4, 2021)

Jonty Willis said:


> Explain.


3rd post; this time.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 4, 2021)

Jonty Willis said:


> mmmmm.... have I upset you?


Fuck off.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 4, 2021)

Jonty Willis said:


> How is that 'far-right' though? Explain.



how is it anything but far right?


----------



## existentialist (Aug 4, 2021)

Jonty Willis said:


> It's amazing all the thickos who actually think GB News is 'far-right', or even right wing. It's a clear cut case of twitter/fuckbook echo chamber syndrome.


So, tell us, new arrival, what YOU think GB News is. Now we know what you think it isn't.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 4, 2021)

Jonty Willis said:


> mmmmm.... have I upset you?



Weren't you about to ask me why racism and ethno-nationalism are heavily associated with the far-right? Or would such a disingenuous question be far too obvious?


----------



## Jonty Willis (Aug 4, 2021)

Santino said:


> It's motivated by hatred of non-white people.
> 
> P.S. You're a turd.


And you know this how?


----------



## moochedit (Aug 4, 2021)

NoXion said:


> They've got a dude who attacks the RLNI for rescuing migrants. Seems far-right enough to me.





Jonty Willis said:


> How is that 'far-right' though? Explain.


Do you think the RNLI is wrong to rescue migrants?


----------



## Santino (Aug 4, 2021)

Jonty Willis said:


> And you know this how?


It's Farage.

P.S. You smell faintly of bins.


----------



## Jonty Willis (Aug 4, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Weren't you about to ask me why racism and ethno-nationalism are heavily associated with the far-right?


No


----------



## tim (Aug 4, 2021)

It was bad enough when Laurie Penny posted here, now Andrew Neil seems to have turned up half-sloshed from his French hide-away


----------



## Jonty Willis (Aug 4, 2021)

Santino said:


> It's Farage.
> 
> P.S. You smell faintly of bins.


Ouch! Burn alert!


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 4, 2021)

Jonty Willis said:


> And you know this how?



because its from Farrage

who uses racism for self premotion


----------



## two sheds (Aug 4, 2021)

lol


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 4, 2021)

yay and aww did not even get to call tell him he stole the faces of dogs


----------



## Santino (Aug 4, 2021)

P.S. You've got no chutzpah.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 4, 2021)

Banned already, well done to the mods.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 4, 2021)

oh
I missed him
😥


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 4, 2021)

*shakes fist at mods


for canceling another patriot


*i'm taking the piss btw


----------



## existentialist (Aug 4, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Banned already, well done to the mods.


Swift and efficient. I don't suppose he felt a thing.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 281718


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 4, 2021)

i'd rather they just  call it cuntymccuntface


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 5, 2021)

Having hit almost 108k viewers in his first week, with claims of 'smashing' the BBC, how is old frog-face doing this week?

*Tue. 3rd August 
Average viewers at 7pm -*
BBC News Ch. -153k
GB News - 83k
*Average viewers all day - *
BBC News Ch. - 109k
GB News - 17k

Oh, he's down almost 25%, and the all day average is down another 15% from 20k to 17k.

It's going so well.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 5, 2021)

Apparently McCoy took a jibe at their viewing figures this morning, they had a guest on talking about Rihanna...

“If we play our cards right Simon’s going to do a rendition of Rihanna’s Umbrella at the end of this.”

“We’re trying to hang on to the audience so that’s probably not a good idea," McCoy replied.


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 5, 2021)

Badgers said:


> When is Andrea Neil back from his two week holiday?


He's fled the country under an assumed name


fucthest8 said:


> View attachment 282113


I did not know that the RNLI had any hovercraft but that looks seriously cool, I have tossed £10 in (it's well over £60K now) that has got to be worth a tenner of anyone's money


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 5, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> I did not know that the RNLI had any hovercraft but that looks seriously cool, I have tossed £10 in (it's well over £60K now) that has got to be worth a tenner of anyone's money


I'd say these folks are more in need of the funds tbh: #KillTheBill: Bristol legal support in the streets, organised by Bristol Defendant Solidarity

and these folks: #GladColstonsGone! Bristol Topplers’ Defence Fund!, organized by Glad Colstons Gone


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 5, 2021)

*Wed. 4th August -
Average viewers all day -*
BBC News Ch. - 129k
Sky News - 59k
GB News - 16k

Oh, look, there goes another thousand viewers, in just 24 hours.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 5, 2021)

*ponders when Nigel's 2 week holiday is coming up


----------



## weltweit (Aug 5, 2021)

The only publicity I see for GBNews anywhere I go, is this here thread! 

I doubt I am the only one! 

:/


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 5, 2021)

weltweit said:


> The only publicity I see for GBNews anywhere I go, is this here thread!
> 
> I doubt I am the only one!
> 
> :/


I would have never have heard of it save for this thread. I've watched it a couple of times in the early days to see if was indeed as bad as cupid_stunt claims it is and I was not disappointed.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 5, 2021)

Express saying Neil has been replaced permenately by another presenter moved from a morning show. Won't post link as its the express.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 5, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Express saying Neil has been replaced permenately by another presenter moved from a morning show. Won't post link as its the express.


Brilo neil or that scot with the hair?


----------



## tim (Aug 5, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Express saying Neil has been replaced permenately by another presenter moved from a morning show. Won't post link as its the express.


The fact that you read it is of more concern than the idea that you might post a link to it.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 5, 2021)

weltweit said:


> The only publicity I see for GBNews anywhere I go, is this here thread!
> 
> I doubt I am the only one!
> 
> :/


This is hardly "publicity"...


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 5, 2021)

existentialist said:


> This is hardly "publicity"...


GB News - As seen on urban 75!


----------



## moochedit (Aug 5, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Brilo neil or that scot with the hair?


Are the 2 neils? I mean andrew.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 5, 2021)

tim said:


> The fact that you read it is of more concern than the idea that you might post a link to it.


Saw the headline on google news app which shows various newspapers.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 5, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Express saying Neil has been replaced permenately by another presenter moved from a morning show. Won't post link as its the express.


I thought the whole caboodle was Neil's baby ..


----------



## moochedit (Aug 5, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I thought the whole caboodle was Neil's baby ..


Well he seems to not be happy with the way it is going. Who knows if he will ever return?


----------



## tim (Aug 5, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Well he seems to not be happy with the way it is going. Who knows if he will ever return?




The presenter over the water.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 6, 2021)

So, they join the Co-Op, who never admitted they were going to boycott GBN, but disappeared off it anyway, sensible thing to do.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 6, 2021)

Apparently Sainsbury’s had just one campaign on GBN, to promote a special offer on gammon.

<grabs coat & runs>


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 6, 2021)

Having failed to get a sponsor for their weather forecasts, they have now got poor Sky Media to peddle the opportunity to sponsor their sports reports, you know the ones with very limited footage available for them to show, because the BBC, ITN & Sky have refused them permission to use their pooled footage, so an exciting opportunity to be associated with shit sport coverage.   

But, this is what gets me...



> *GB News *is the pioneering new news outlet that promises to deliver *impartial*, *well-rounded* and *representative* reporting for the entire nation. With a powerful sense of *community and inclusivity* at its heart, GB News is a news channel for the masses. Answering the needs of those who are disenchanted by the current news institutions, GB News will provide *compelling debate *on *key topics *with a *rational, optimistic *outlook. https://www.skymedia.co.uk/opportunities/gb-news-weather-report-2/



Their bolded bits, WTF? The cheek of these cunts.  

I wonder if the Advertising Standards Authority investigate complaints about broadcasters that make false claims in adverts, in an attempt to sell sponsorship/advertising?

I'll have to e-mail the ASA to find out.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 6, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Having failed to get a sponsor for their weather forecasts, they have now got poor Sky Media to peddle the opportunity to sponsor their sports reports, you know the ones with very limited footage available for them to show, because the BBC, ITN & Sky have refused them permission to use their pooled footage, so an exciting opportunity to be associated with shit sport coverage.
> 
> But, this is what gets me...
> 
> ...


GB news is a news channel for the masses 🤣
That'll be Jean and Bob in Warrington they're taking about then .


----------



## brogdale (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm no expert, but why would they launch a 'news' channel during the dog-days of the summer recess when there's no actual news?


----------



## Raheem (Aug 6, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I'm no expert, but why would they launch a 'news' channel during the dog-days of the summer recess when there's no actual news?


Maybe to avoid the challenge of actual news?


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 6, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I'm no expert, but why would they launch a 'news' channel during the dog-days of the summer recess when there's no actual news?


I imagine the meeting focused on the idea that everyone would be at home either locked down or forbidden holidays so they would be primed and ready for a new choice as they festered in front of the box. The no news thing (everybody knows there's no news in the summer) never figured in such an ego driven team. They just knew that their charm and personality would shine through


----------



## Supine (Aug 6, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I'm no expert, but why would they launch a 'news' channel during the dog-days of the summer recess when there's no actual news?



racist news is for life not just for Christmas


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 6, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I'm no expert, but why would they launch a 'news' channel during the dog-days of the summer recess when there's no actual news?



Cleary you are over estimate GB News Ambitions 

its more about Dog Whistle racisim and flag shagging than news

its why most of the people on it are from the brexit party


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 9, 2021)

Prick's at it again. According to frog face, if you donate to RNLI you are helping to buy burkinis and not a new raft.
Someone needs to take that cunt out.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 9, 2021)

Pimlico fucking Plumbers on GB News. A match made in gammon heaven.


----------



## Teaboy (Aug 9, 2021)

Mullins?  That name sounds familiar.  I wonder how Ashley Mullins got his promotions to Assistant General Manager?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 9, 2021)

Ashley Mullins is grandson of Charlie Mullins, a regular on GBN.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 9, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Prick's at it again. According to frog face, if you donate to RNLI you are helping to buy burkinis and not a new raft.
> Someone needs to take that cunt out.
> View attachment 282831


You've got to laugh at how pathetic they are. Jusy look at that headline and the smugness they must feel, 'Hur Hur this'll wind up those wokies' forgetting the fact that pretty much anyone who founded anything 200+ years ago had links to the slave trade. Weak, barrel scraping shit it surely can't be long now until its binned.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 9, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Pimlico fucking Plumbers on GB News. A match made in gammon heaven.



What utter claptrap. Why would you even interview a fucking plumber about office work.

Oh that's right, because Charlie and his crank festival are on your sad wavelength of reactionary bullshit. 

This isn't journalism, it's an echo chamber


----------



## two sheds (Aug 9, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> What utter claptrap. Why would you even interview a fucking plumber about office work.
> 
> Oh that's right, because Charlie and his crank festival are on your sad wavelength of reactionary bullshit.
> 
> This isn't journalism, it's an echo chamber


No he's right, he didn't get where he is today by attending zoom meetings.


----------



## maomao (Aug 9, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Why would you even interview a fucking plumber about office work.


He's not a plumber and he works in an office.


----------



## tim (Aug 9, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> What utter claptrap. Why would you even interview a fucking plumber about office work.
> 
> Oh that's right, because Charlie and his crank festival are on your sad wavelength of reactionary bullshit.
> 
> This isn't journalism, it's an echo chamber


He's not a plumber he's the boss's grandson who has been given the role of lording it over desk-serfs and plumbers alike.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 9, 2021)

all the real plumbers laugh at him behind his back


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 9, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Prick's at it again. According to frog face, if you donate to RNLI you are helping to buy burkinis and not a new raft.
> Someone needs to take that cunt out.
> View attachment 282831


It's on the RNLI website that Sir William Hillary who founded the RNLI in 1824 (I didn't realise it had been going that long) inherited a slave plantation which he sold to George Hibbert who was a major funder of the RNLI. Hillary was apparently buddies with William Wilberforce (you know the guy who spent his life working to abolish slavery) as well.
However one may condemn the slave trade it's petty clutching at straws even by Farage's standards to claim that the actions  of two centuries ago by people long dead discredits the actions of people alive today.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 9, 2021)

maomao said:


> He's not a plumber and he works in an office.


I don't care, he's a cunt. A mullinscunt.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 9, 2021)

two sheds said:


> No he's right, he didn't get where he is today by attending zoom meetings.


No one did because no one was holding them.


----------



## maomao (Aug 9, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I don't care, he's a cunt. A mullinscunt.


Yeah but he's not a plumber.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 9, 2021)

Who gives a flying farage?


----------



## tim (Aug 9, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Prick's at it again. According to frog face, if you donate to RNLI you are helping to buy burkinis and not a new raft.
> Someone needs to take that cunt out.
> View attachment 282831



Yes, take him 15 miles out to sea, cast him adrift in leaking pedalo and see if he can overcome this qualms about calling the RNLI.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 9, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> all the real plumbers laugh at him behind his back


Probably still bitter that they sent him out for some elbow grease and a long weight on his first day 🤣


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 9, 2021)

maomao said:


> Yeah but he's not a plumber.


Is he trapped under a cow?


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 9, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Is he trapped under a cow?


geoff thorburn is primarily a...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 10, 2021)

The goal for 'The Flying Farage' fund raiser has been increased from £100k to £150k, and is now on over £116k.   

8th August update:



> From your feedback, it’s clear that calling it ‘The Flying Farage’ is going to be tricky. For starters, there is a risk that Nigel will just sit back and bask in the glory of his named vessel being out saving lives, and there’s also the fact that I’ve been told by serving volunteers in no uncertain terms that it’s just generally a terrible idea.
> 
> However, there’s nothing to stop us being a little more subtle with the name, such as ‘*The Flying Milkshake*’ or anything else you can come up with to show that this sort of attack on the RNLI from the ‘hard right’ is just plain twatty.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 10, 2021)

tony.c said:


> I don't know whether I should be shocked or not that Ken Livingstone would be on this channel with Farage. Or more shocked that he's praising Starmer (at 1.33).



That is embarrassingg. Ken has been cancelled over anti-Semitism stuff so for him to wash up on GB, giving legitimacy to Farage also, isn't a surprise but it's a depressing trajectory.


----------



## andysays (Aug 10, 2021)

ska invita said:


> That is embarrassingg. Ken has been cancelled over anti-Semitism stuff so for him to wash up on GB, giving legitimacy to Farage also, isn't a surprise but it's a depressing trajectory.


Except among a relative handful of nutters, I'm not convinced that Livingstone actually has any legitimacy left to bestow on Farage or anyone else, TBH.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I love the text.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is excellent trolling for a great cause , well over £100k raised now 😎


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Pimlico fucking Plumbers on GB News. A match made in gammon heaven.



They aren't a great match tbf , Charlie Mullins was a big remainer during the referendum.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The goal for 'The Flying Farage' fund raiser has been increased from £100k to £150k, and is now on over £116k.
> 
> 8th August update:



While the fundraising efforts are brilliant, I really think that's a repulsive name for a ship that might help rescue migrants.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 10, 2021)

NoXion said:


> While the fundraising efforts are brilliant, I really think that's a repulsive name for a ship that might help rescue migrants.



It's not going to be, there was always an opt-op of using that name, the RNLI wouldn't have gone for it, and I think the organiser knew that, and was just using it as both a joke and to promote the fundraiser.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 10, 2021)

ska invita said:


> That is embarrassingg. Ken has been cancelled over anti-Semitism stuff so for him to wash up on GB, giving legitimacy to Farage also, isn't a surprise but it's a depressing trajectory.



Is Galloway on there yet?


----------



## Dom Traynor (Aug 10, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Is Galloway on there yet?


That's an insult to Farage.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 10, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> That's an insult to Farage.


Old friends...Vive la Brexit différence


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 10, 2021)

You half-brained turnip.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 10, 2021)

His willful ignorance is the scary thing


----------



## existentialist (Aug 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> You half-brained turnip.



He has a face that is very tempting to punch.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 10, 2021)

where is the link so i can suggest CuntyMcCuntFace


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 10, 2021)

So, last week the breakfast show was relaunched with McCoy, this week 2 new daytime shows were launched, which could be short-lived, because now they have announced a supercharged relaunch coming soon!    🤷‍♂️

Looks like a few presenters will be leaving, to make way for these shows.



> GB News has announced plans to "supercharge" its political coverage with the launch of four dedicated programmes. The new channel also revealed its intention to hire more journalists for its political team, joining current political editor Darren McCaffrey.
> 
> Three 'briefing' programmes will launch in the coming weeks; The Briefing: AM with Tom Harwood, The Briefing: Lunchtime with Gloria De Piero, and The Briefing: PM with Darren McCaffrey.
> 
> A fourth weekly show, The Briefing: PMQs, will premiere in just under a month and will act as a special report on Prime Minister's Question's every Wednesday.



Basically, just more rearranging the deck chairs on the titanic.



> Chief executive officer Agelos Frangopoulos said: "Politics really matters to the communities we serve and our viewers tell us they like our fresh approach, especially the way we genuinely listen to all sides.
> 
> "As a start-up we set out to shake things up and that's exactly what we're doing.
> 
> "After just eight weeks on air, we're evolving rapidly, learning from our audeince and growing fast. There's a lot more to come."



Boots on, the Frangopoulos corporate bullshit is getting deeper. 









						GB News to 'supercharge' political coverage with launch of four new programmes
					

GB News has announced plans to "supercharge" its political coverage with the launch of four dedicated programmes.




					www.heraldscotland.com


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 10, 2021)

Could they not just done a livestream of lbc and saved a lot of money..


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 10, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> Could they not just done a livestream of lbc and saved a lot of money..



LBC is far too balanced for this lot.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Aug 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The goal for 'The Flying Farage' fund raiser has been increased from £100k to £150k, and is now on over £116k.
> 
> 8th August update:


Crashy McLightplane


----------



## steveseagull (Aug 11, 2021)

Tears and technical chaos: Andrew Neil weighs up his future at GB News
					

Insiders say veteran broadcaster has been frozen out of decision-making by Australian boss who may want it to become a 'British Fox News'




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				






Spoiler: Spoiler



Just  two weeks after the launch of GB News, its star presenter and chairman packed his bags and left for France.
There were an immediate flurry of questions over Andrew Neil’s sudden leave of absence from the right-leaning broadcaster, which he had spent months building in a bid to reshape Britain’s media landscape. Were there tensions at the top? Had an amateurish launch and sharply declining viewing figures prompted a change of heart from the veteran broadcaster?
Neil himself was quick to brush aside concerns. “I’m simply taking a break to replenish my batteries after the rigours of launch,” the 72-year-old former BBC interviewer and _Sunday Times_ editor said. “I’ll be back before the summer is out brimming with ideas for the channel and my show.” 
But for staff at GB News’ Paddington headquarters, those assurances appear weaker by the day.

There is now growing speculation that Neil will never return to the airwaves amid rumours of a bitter rift with his chief executive, Angelos Frangopoulos, who is thought to be keen to remodel the channel along the lines of opinionated US television.





Andrew Neil and the GB News team. Staff fear an exodus of talent if Neil does not return to the station after the summer
Staff fear that an exodus of other talent could follow Neil out of the door in the wake of repeated technical mayhem.
“People in Paddington felt left in the lurch by [Andrew Neil’s] sudden departure,” says a GB News source. “We couldn’t understand why he was going so soon after the launch. 
“We did feel let down. That said, he looked miserable, dejected and seriously stressed during the two weeks he was in Paddington.
“It wasn’t just the shambolic launch getting him down. It was the relentless technical failures making proper broadcasting impossible. One night I was in the newsroom as he came off air after another hour of technical disasters. I think he was close to tears.”
Rift at the top​Insiders believe Neil has been frozen out of decisions due to the rift with Frangopoulos.
After the channel was brought low by persistent technical problems, an advertising backlash and plunging audience ratings that left some shows temporarily nursing zero viewers, there are fears that the former Sky News Australia boss is now hell-bent on forging a “British Fox News” with the full backing of the board. 
“It’s clear to us in Paddington that the chief executive is now in total charge of everything at GB News,” another insider says.
“We now operate on the basis that Andrew has been sidelined and regard the chief executive as very much the boss. We haven’t seen Andrew’s fingerprints on any decisions for sometime now.
“It’s almost like he was never there. We hear rumours that relations between the chairman and chief executive have completely broken down.”




Andrew Neil experienced a string of technical difficulties during his initial broadcasts from GB News' studio in Paddington CREDIT: Yui Mok/PA
Tensions had been mounting even before GB News took to the airwaves on a promise not to “be another echo chamber for the metropolitan mindset”.  
_The Telegraph_ understands Frangopoulos pushed through the GB News launch despite warnings from Neil and director of programming John McAndrew that it was not ready to start broadcasting.
“Everybody in Paddington quickly learned that Andrew and John McAndrew didn’t think we were anywhere near ready to launch,” another insider says.
“Most of us thought so too, but the chief executive wanted to plough ahead and we were told he did so with the full backing of the board.”
At the beginning, it looked like a savvy decision to go to air on Sunday June 13. GB News attracted 250,000 viewers on its opening night, trumping the BBC News channel and Sky News.
Viewers intrigued by a new player in British broadcasting stuck with the channel as it tried to capitalise on the culture wars gripping the nation with its right-leaning stance.
High-profile presenters such as Simon McCoy, Colin Brazier and Kirsty Gallagher handed credibility to the new network.
But technical glitches have plagued the channel, ranging from lost sound to shows dropping off air, and sources say this has created tension between Frangopoulos and newsroom staff.
‘Concerning time’​Senior executive producer Gill Penlington, who worked closely with Neil, is understood to have departed after raising the constant problems with Frangopoulos.
McAndrew reportedly resigned in the wake of a viewer backlash after presenter Guto Harri took the knee live on air in support of British footballers’ protest against racism.
Penlington had been McAndrew’s number two in command. Insiders say that her decision to leave the channel was a key factor in his choice to follow suit.
“John and Gill were the two grown-ups in the station and the reason why a lot of more senior people joined,” a GB News insider says.
“John’s departure is a moment where people are thinking ‘this is a concerning time’. Angelos is in the newsroom all the time,” they added. “He is always making his view known. He is an ever-present presence.”




Angelos Frangopoulos is chief executive of GB News CREDIT: Dominic Lipinski/PA
Sources say the departure of two senior news executives has weighed on staff  already exhausted from the travails of keeping the channel going.
There are calls for GB News to double its workforce and recruit better technical staff who can help rid the channel of its calamitous reputation.
“GB News now has around 150 staff, but that is not enough to run a 24-hour station and expect people to have holidays,” the insider added.
“They are relying heavily on overtime and frankly people are looking very tired and saying we cannot do it.”
A British "Fox News"?​The greatest concern is over what direction the channel will now take.
Nigel Farage and Talk Radio hosts Patrick Christys and Mark Dolan have been hired to help burnish ratings, with some degree of success.
Farage's 7pm show on Tuesday attracted just over 100,000 viewers, according to industry data from BARB - about four times the audience for Sky News. 
Yet many have read the recent hires as a decision to drag GB News further to the right to try and capture the kind of ratings that have made America’s Fox News and Sky News Australia controversial success stories.
“Many of us are concerned about the direction the channel is now taking,” another GB News source says: “We joined because it had mainstream broadcasters like Andrew, John and Gill. But John and Gill have gone and Andrew is missing in action.
“Nearly all the new presenter hires are right-wing male shock jocks from Talk Radio. We’re heading towards becoming a British Fox News and this makes most of us uneasy.”




GB News has recruited populist politician Nigel Farage as a presenter CREDIT: AP
Not everyone shares the view that GB News is shifting in the wrong direction. Sources have made clear that there is a “bitterness” towards Neil for “surrendering the captain’s position” so soon after launch.
And while the “lurch to the right” came “sooner than everyone expected”, some insiders say it was inevitable.
“The channel is big enough to cope without [Neil],” a source adds. “We have moved into a phase now where Farage is getting sizeable ratings and that at the end of the day the whole channel has to pull its weight.
“He was meant to be our standard bearer. But the problem he has got is that other people have taken up the cudgel. I think there is a growing confidence that Angelos has a ruthless sense of purpose and direction to make it work.”
Neil is expected to return next month and GB News is poised for a relaunch to help bolster its ratings.
A spokesman for Neil says: “It is his intention to return to GB News in September.”
A GB News spokeswoman says: "As previously announced, we look forward to Andrew Neil’s return from holiday in September to host his 8pm show. 
"We are enormously proud of our progress in only eight weeks. As a start-up, we continue to move at lightning speed, learning, refining and growing constantly. We’re committed to serving our audience by delivering the stories and issues that matter to them."
The coming weeks could provide a deciding factor in whether GB News is engulfed in a fresh bout of controversy.
“August is a moment to try and consolidate and they need to get the staff,” a GB News insider added. “But should Andrew announce that he is not coming back, I think they will lose some very senior people and that will be a crisis for them.”


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 11, 2021)

"An exodus of talent"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 11, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Tears and technical chaos: Andrew Neil weighs up his future at GB News
> 
> 
> Insiders say veteran broadcaster has been frozen out of decision-making by Australian boss who may want it to become a 'British Fox News'
> ...



I was just about to post that, thanks for saving me time.   

Meanwhile, they updated their schedule last week to show McCoy image at breakfast, but forgot to update the text. 

But, the classic is, they've updated the 9 am morning show's name, but are struggling with a description of what the point is...


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 11, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> "An exodus of talent"


An excrement of talent, more accurately.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 12, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> An excrement of talent, more accurately.


Which would make their departure...a defecation.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Which would make their departure...a defecation.



Headlines coming up, or rather, going down the u-bend.


----------



## Supine (Aug 12, 2021)

Just a flash in the pan


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 12, 2021)

Rolling poos


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 12, 2021)

I spotted this over on D-Spy, it's so bloody true...



> No no no. For entertainment value, after 9pm is peak GBN.
> 
> Although its the same 8 subjects everynight, the sheer level of rage that Woottttten & his SUPERSTAR PANEL (a man who used to present Coast, a boy in a bedroom with his hand under the duvet, a woman who thinks covid was invented by Huawei and a few other failed comedians and journalists) can cough up at a moments notice is breathtaking. Its beyond parody.
> 
> Primary school kids take down a picture of the Queen - BURN THEM!!!! Prince George has a new hat - HAVE A BANK HOLIDAY!!!! Man wears mask in Sainsburys - STONE THE NON-BELIEVER !!!!!!!!!      They just need to have a holocaust denier on and I win WooooootonBingo.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 12, 2021)

Looks like he can't get out of his contract, and is close to tears, at having to return. 



Yes, I know, it's just a poorly worded headline, sadly.


----------



## elbows (Aug 12, 2021)

Telly featuring people who dont want to be there can be entertaining at times. Maybe he will try to on-air complain himself out of the job.


----------



## newme (Aug 12, 2021)

I'm convinced half their viewers are reporters and interns forced to watch it for the ridiculous nonsense it produces.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 13, 2021)

you be surprised the Vine show on 5  gets around 2 millions viewers and it pretty much a gammon shout fest
with a supporting cast from the mail. daily express and former brexit reform panelists



GB news is just trying to do the same thing 24 hours a day


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 13, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> you be surprised the Vine show on 5  gets around 2 millions viewers and it pretty much a gammon shout fest
> with a supporting cast from the mail. daily express and former brexit reform panelists
> 
> 
> ...


Is the vine show that bad? Normally I see anyone with ridiculous views getting rinsed when I come across it. Still a platform though.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2021)

elbows said:


> Telly featuring people who dont want to be there can be entertaining at times. Maybe he will try to on-air complain himself out of the job.


All he has to do is take the knee and he's out of there.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 13, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Is the vine show that bad? Normally I see anyone with ridiculous views getting rinsed when I come across it. Still a platform though.



look up its regular panel members

when its Anne or Storm hosting it get shut down but Vine himself likes to play the devil advocate with Glee

so a lot of bullshite get throw around

it still more watchable than anything on GB news but its aim for the same audiance


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 13, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> look up its regular panel members
> 
> when its Anne or Storm hosting it get shut down but Vine himself likes to play the devil advocate with Glee
> 
> ...


Fair enough I always thought it was more left leaning compared to some of the other stuff though didn't really watch it. I can't watch panel things as I get angry.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2021)

Can't listen to Question Time - I'd throw things


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 13, 2021)

not watch it in years

as i used to throw things at the telly and shout

just look at the thread on the boards


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 13, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Can't listen to Question Time - I'd throw things


I realised it wasn't good for my health and I didn't actually learn anything.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2021)

Bloody BBC though - constant stream of left wing propaganda.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 13, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Bloody BBC though - constant stream of left wing propaganda.


All the outcry about cancel culture and people attacking GB news. Can you imagine if there was a new news channel that was even moderate Corbyn left was launched? They would be all over it.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2021)

I remember reading years ago that BBC (and the rest) go on about rising house prices always as a good thing, business programs always talking to pro-business types almost never union reps on there.  ...


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 13, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I remember reading years ago that BBC (and the rest) go on about rising house prices always as a good thing, business programs always talking to pro-business types almost never union reps on there.  ...


I watch BBC news a fair amount as a news agregator mainly. They definitely aren't left, but I also think get a large amount of stick that's probably unjustified though I do sense it's got worse in recent years. My expectations are fairly low and I know I will have to look into things myself outside of what they report. 

You have to look away from the news though to see all the property development programs, pro police programs, other political shows etc to see the narrative that exists. It's hardly unique to the BBC and much worse on other channels too.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2021)

Yep totally


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 13, 2021)

The world according to the Express...



So, what has been this 'staggering' effect'?

*Average number of people who watched GB News on:*
25th June (last day Andrew Neil appeared) - 36k
19th July (first day Nigel Farage appeared) - 33k
12th August (yesterday/Thur., so not a repeat) - 17k

It's going so staggering well.


----------



## Supine (Aug 13, 2021)

Watching GB News interview a Christian about when the second coming is going to happen. Turned out the guy being interviewed didn’t actually know the answer.

Also included sound issues


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 14, 2021)

Supine said:


> Watching GB News interview a Christian about when the second coming is going to happen. Turned out the guy being interviewed didn’t actually know the answer.
> 
> Also included sound issues



Probably Jesus wept


----------



## not a trot (Aug 14, 2021)

Supine said:


> Watching GB News interview a Christian about when the second coming is going to happen. Turned out the guy being interviewed didn’t actually know the answer.
> 
> Also included sound issues



Back in the early 80s, some  guy proclaimed he knew when the second coming would happen. For some reason he was flown to Los Angeles to make the announcement, which turned out to be a load of bollocks.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 14, 2021)

Heard years ago of some JWs who went out to South America for one of their End of The World prophesies but bought return tickets.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 14, 2021)

not a trot said:


> which turned out to be


😂🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 14, 2021)

OMG - not only has my former boss appeared on GB News, he has actually posted up on twitter that he has done so!  I would have thought better of him than that...


----------



## Dom Traynor (Aug 15, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


> OMG - not only has my former boss appeared on GB News, he has actually posted up on twitter that he has done so!  I would have thought better of him than that...


Union leader?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 15, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Union leader?


Yes!  He should be ashamed of himself.  Or, at least, embarrassed.


----------



## stavros (Aug 15, 2021)

I flicked through the Freeview news channels earlier, during an ad break of what I was watching. News 24, BBC Parliament, Sky New, RT and Al Jazeera were all running extended pieces on the Taliban's latest incursion; GBN had Claire Fox moaning about free speech.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 16, 2021)

stavros said:


> I flicked through the Freeview news channels earlier, during an ad break of what I was watching. News 24, BBC Parliament, Sky New, RT and Al Jazeera were all running extended pieces on the Taliban's latest incursion; GBN had Claire Fox moaning about free speech.



They have a major problem with any breaking news story at the weekend, because so much of the schedule is filled with repeats or so-called 'best of' shows.

And, an even bigger problem with international breaking news, as they haven't the resources for their own international reporters, nor do they appeared to have come to any arrangement with any news agencies* to provide at least  overseas footage, but ideally interviews too. I checked breakfast this morning, and they were covering the story, but with very much 'Z-list' guests and very little footage, it just comes across as a pound-shop version of the BBC & Sky.  

* They did a deal with Reuters, thinking they could get hold of pooled footage from the BBC/ITN & Sky, but they objected, basically saying their footage could only be provided to overseas outlets by Reuters, which is subject to a complaint by GB News to OFCOM and Competition and Markets Authority.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 16, 2021)

Just had a flick, the BBC, Sky & Al Jazeera all covering Afghanistan, GB News had a reporter on the ground...

...covering the 'baked bean bandit', who is 'terrifying' the residents of Wonersh village in Surrey, by pouring baked beans through letterboxes & over cars.


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Just had a flick, the BBC, Sky & Al Jazeera all covering Afghanistan, GB News had a reporter on the ground...
> 
> ...covering the 'baked bean bandit', who is 'terrifying' the residents of Wonersh village in Surrey, by pouring baked beans through letterboxes & over cars.


Part of their cookery programming. "What goes well with gammon"


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Just had a flick, the BBC, Sky & Al Jazeera all covering Afghanistan, GB News had a reporter on the ground...
> 
> ...covering the 'baked bean bandit', who is 'terrifying' the residents of Wonersh village in Surrey, by pouring baked beans through letterboxes & over cars.



The Talibean


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 16, 2021)

11 am - BBC & Sky carry the one minute silence in Plymouth, both with reporters on the ground, whereas GBN's SW reporter seems to have AWOL. 

So, even when they have resources, they can't get it right.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Just had a flick, the BBC, Sky & Al Jazeera all covering Afghanistan, GB News had a reporter on the ground...
> 
> ...covering the 'baked bean bandit', who is 'terrifying' the residents of Wonersh village in Surrey, by pouring baked beans through letterboxes & over cars.


thanks for dirtying yourself for us, I needed that laugh


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Just had a flick, the BBC, Sky & Al Jazeera all covering Afghanistan, GB News had a reporter on the ground...
> 
> ...covering the 'baked bean bandit', who is 'terrifying' the residents of Wonersh village in Surrey, by pouring baked beans through letterboxes & over cars.


Everyone knows Who dunnit


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 16, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> thanks for dirtying yourself for us, I needed that laugh



It was fun to stumble across, certainly enough to grab my attention until the end of the report, it was so surreal, so many reactions in my head >


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 16, 2021)

From the rag that was banging on about the staggering positive impact that Farage has had on GBN's viewing figures, I present...




<drum roll>




...well I never...






Fucking unbelievable.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 16, 2021)

They made the same error as when they launched, by bleating how fantastic their viewing figures are "beating bbc news!", completely disregarding the novelty factor and how quickly it wears off.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 16, 2021)

It's almost elavating broadcasting to performance art to be able to make such tragic subject matter into such an hilarious spectacle. If you can bear watching twice, I suggest focusing on Farage's face when he has to stop himself from the knee-jerk reaction to defend the murderer against the accusation that he'd been radicalised.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 16, 2021)

Sky News has gone to ads, so before the six news on BBC, what's happening on GB News?

Alex Phillips with her 'super star panel' of  [in order of their shows, following hers] Dewberry, Farage, and Brazier.

Yes, a hattrick, all three 'guests' are GBN presenters.


----------



## steveseagull (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 16, 2021)

Farage is struggling to get guests on his 'Talking Pints' feature, tonight it's the leader of the 'Official Raving Monster Loony Party', who is coming across as the more sane one.


----------



## stdP (Aug 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Farage is struggling to get guests on his 'Talking Pints' feature, tonight it's the leader of the 'Official Raving Monster Loony Party', who is coming across as the more sane one.



The silliest thing about the Monster Raving Loony Party is that they've been far saner than large swathes of UK politicos. Lord Sutch's cat has left more political insight buried in the sand than the entire cabinet is capable of digging up. If satire hadn't been dead already, "barriers with our biggest trading markets to boost the economy" and "let's let a hundred thousand or so people die to save the economy!" would have finished if off.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 16, 2021)

stdP said:


> The silliest thing about the Monster Raving Loony Party is that they've been far saner than large swathes of UK politicos.


Was going to post that. In 70s they had some really radical sensible policies which I've now completely forgotten.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 16, 2021)

They do still have some excellent policies









						Policy Proposals – The Official Monster Raving Loony Party
					





					www.loonyparty.com


----------



## two sheds (Aug 16, 2021)

Here you go, actually from the 60s: 









						7 Monster Raving Loony Party policies which are now part of UK law
					

The Official Monster Raving Loony party have been surprisingly successful




					www.mirror.co.uk
				






> 7 Monster Raving Loony Party policies which are now part of UK law​


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 16, 2021)

Wasn't there a brief flirtation with the right, at some stage?


----------



## two sheds (Aug 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Wasn't there a brief flirtation with the right, at some stage?



I ... think ... not ...



> The Loony Party proposes that all Schools would have a Jumble sale or fete or other fundraising event at least twice per month to help raise funds for those little extras. . . such as Desks, Books, paper, pens , etc


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 18, 2021)

see that vince cable was a guest of Falange the other day. grim people


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Farage is struggling to get guests on his 'Talking Pints' feature, tonight it's the leader of the 'Official Raving Monster Loony Party', who is coming across as the more sane one.


Sad that he felt the need to help legitimise (as much as the Monster Raving Loonies can ) Farage given his outright disgusting racism and support for the drowning of human beings


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 19, 2021)

McCoy had Gallacher rolling her eyes, when he totally cracked-up, after she read out. "Now, Harry and Meghan have *broken their silence to say they are speechless* about the situation in Afghanistan."

Sorry, but that would crack me up too.  I would like to think that whoever wrote the script had the intention to get that reaction from McCoy.  







Video -









						GB News' Kirsty Gallagher rolls eyes as Harry and Meghan's Afghan message mocked
					

Prince Harry and Meghan Markle were mocked by GB News co-host Simon McCoy for their statement on Afghanistan, prompting Kirsty Gallagher to roll her eyes at him




					www.dailystar.co.uk


----------



## Chz (Aug 19, 2021)

two sheds said:


> They do still have some excellent policies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I was disappointed Count Binface didn't do better given his quite sensible manifesto.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> From the rag that was banging on about the staggering positive impact that Farage has had on GBN's viewing figures, I present...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn lefty MSM daily express casting aspursions on their viewing figures


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> McCoy had Gallacher rolling her eyes, when he totally cracked-up, after she read out. "Now, Harry and Meghan have *broken their silence to say they are speechless* about the situation in Afghanistan."
> 
> Sorry, but that would crack me up too.  I would like to think that whoever wrote the script had the intention to get that reaction from McCoy.
> 
> ...


I hate this "breaking their silence" shit. A truly awful, overused and cliched phrase.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 19, 2021)

stdP said:


> The silliest thing about the Monster Raving Loony Party is that they've been far saner than large swathes of UK politicos. Lord Sutch's cat has left more political insight buried in the sand than the entire cabinet is capable of digging up. If satire hadn't been dead already, "barriers with our biggest trading markets to boost the economy" and "let's let a hundred thousand or so people die to save the economy!" would have finished if off.



saw something a few years back - can't remember now if it was interweb or print - where there were manifesto commitments, and asking you to guess whether they were UKIP or MRLP.

the more ludicrous ones were UKIP...


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 19, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> saw something a few years back - can't remember now if it was interweb or print - where there were manifesto commitments, and asking you to guess whether they were UKIP or MRLP.
> 
> the more ludicrous ones were UKIP...


Was that the one where they’d make it the law for bus drivers to wear ties or something? Plus a load of batshit reactionary anti-cycling stuff. Definitely got a few chuckles out of that.


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 20, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


>



It would surprise me if Farage uses this as a reason the Left are the worst. I mean being nasty to him in a humorous way is definitely equivalent to suggesting letting people drown.


----------



## stavros (Aug 20, 2021)

I briefly flicked onto it during an ad break on a proper channel, to hear someone referring to Jacinda Ardern as "the queen of woke", and I think saying New Zealand was in the pocket of China. How these two ideas can exist simultaneously I'm not sure.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 20, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> The Talibean


Oh bravo sir, bravo


----------



## Dom Traynor (Aug 21, 2021)

stavros said:


> I briefly flicked onto it during an ad break on a proper channel, to hear someone referring to Jacinda Ardern as "the queen of woke", and I think saying New Zealand was in the pocket of China. How these two ideas can exist simultaneously I'm not sure.


Actually a pretty common view here on the right. - however the right in NZ are far more in China's pocket even down to having had an elite Chinese spy instructor in parliament as one of their MPs until recently.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 23, 2021)

Looks like Dr Simon Clarke has been interviewed on GB News, hopefully a video clip will surface.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 23, 2021)

Update -


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 23, 2021)

Apparently they are making a big thing about being on-air for 10 weeks, and how well it's all going.  

Week 10 viewing figures will not be released by BARB until next Monday, but let us all join together in celebrating their success so far, it truly is amazing! 

Weekly number of households dipping in (reach).

14-20 Jun: *2.66m* - _first full week on air_
21-27 Jun: *1.84m*
28-04 Jul: *1.35m* - _Andrew Neil takes leave of absence_
05-11 Jul: *1.13m*
12-18 Jul: *1.25m*
19-25 Jul: *1.30m* - _schedule changes begin; Farage handed weeknight slot_
26-01 Aug: *1.16m*
02-08 Aug: *1.02m*
09-15 Aug: *983k* - _for comparison purposes, BBC News Ch: 7.06m - Sky News: 4.77m_



Wow!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 23, 2021)

Another good comparison is to see how many are tuned into the livestreams on youtube.

Currently as I type Sky News is on 7.3K while GB news has 539


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 23, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Another good comparison is to see how many are tuned into the livestreams on youtube.
> 
> Currently as I type Sky News is on 7.3K while GB news has 539


539K or 539 individual people?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 23, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> 539K or 539 individual people?



Individual people


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 23, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> 539K or 539 individual people?



Did you need to ask that?


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 23, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Did you need to ask that?


Not really but I just wanted to feel smug about it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 24, 2021)

So, Andrew Neil still AWOL from GB News, gave up retweeting/commenting on anything from the channel weeks ago, I guess he's busy monitoring the output & making notes on how to improve it. 

Nope, he's busy watching Sky News, retweeting & praising them, that must hurt. 




He's also made a number of tweets in support of Afghans coming to the UK, which I doubt will please the more looney ones at GB News.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 24, 2021)

Neil’s obsessed with the word ‘haters’ - he probably thinks it’s some new buzz word that makes him sound hip.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 24, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Looks like Dr Simon Clarke has been interviewed on GB News, hopefully a video clip will surface.




He seems to be enjoying the attention from the loons.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 24, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Neil’s obsessed with the word ‘haters’ - he probably thinks it’s some new buzz word that makes him sound hip.


he hates haters, he's a hater hater, which makes him a hater too


----------



## maomao (Aug 24, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> So, Andrew Neil still AWOL from GB News, gave up retweeting/commenting on anything from the channel weeks ago, I guess he's busy monitoring the output & making notes on how to improve it.
> 
> Nope, he's busy watching Sky News, retweeting & praising them, that must hurt.
> 
> ...



GBNews should get their own back by making this their title screen:


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 24, 2021)

Brexit Christmas: Pigs in blankets supply could be hit by labour shortages
					

The warning came as fast food giant McDonald’s ran out of milkshakes in all its UK restaurants




					www.gbnews.uk
				




Surely no one is that bothered about pigs in blankets being in short supply, so why GB News?

OK, I've got it...



> Supplies of gammon could also be affected, he added.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 24, 2021)

(((pigs in blankets)))


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 24, 2021)

(((gammons)))


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 24, 2021)

not being able to throw milkshakes at ferrage


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 24, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> not being able to throw milkshakes at ferrage


Piss is free.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 24, 2021)

With the climate going the way it is, they might not need blankets anyway.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 24, 2021)

Nigel Farage to take a break from GB News - less than a month after joining
					

He gave no indication of an exact date as to when he will be returning to the show.




					www.thelondoneconomic.com


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 24, 2021)

Rubbish article tbf


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 24, 2021)

rubbish subject matter tbf


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 25, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> Nigel Farage to take a break from GB News - less than a month after joining
> 
> 
> He gave no indication of an exact date as to when he will be returning to the show.
> ...



It's made a mockery of their evening schedule, in reverse order...

9pm - Tonight Live with Dan Wootton - he's on holiday, covered by Mark Dolan.

8pm - Andrew Neil - he's AWOL, covered by Colin Brazier.

7pm - Farage - he's on holiday, fuck we've run out of cover. Oh, fuck it, just repeat some of his shit from the last four weeks.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 25, 2021)

Andrew Neil, if he actually does, is due to return in September, with so many taking holidays now, I did wonder if they are planning a re-launch at that point, and The Guardian seems to think that's the plan, although they suggest that Neil has still to decide if he will return, having been outflanked by the chief executive, Angelos Frangopoulos, and his appointments. 



> When Andrew Neil discussed leaving the BBC to join GB News last autumn, he made clear to his then colleagues that he had little interest in working with Nigel Farage.
> 
> One year later, Neil is deciding whether to return from a two-month holiday to a channel that, in his absence, has not only promoted Farage to be its star presenter but is rebuilding much of the rest of its schedule in the image of the Brexit party founder.
> 
> A relaunch of GB News, which has already ripped up its schedule several times since it launched in mid-June, is pencilled in for the first full week of September. Nick Pollard, a former boss of Sky News last seen working at Chinese state-funded CGTN, has been promoted to acting editorial director to replace the departed John McAndrew, a long-term ally of Neil.





> *So far Neil has hosted just eight of the 41 episodes of his eponymous show.*







> “It still seems that Andrew Neil hasn’t decided what to do,” said one person connected with the channel, while another said the “key dynamic” in setting the channel’s future would be whether Neil returns to air.
> 
> A spokesperson for GB News reiterated they are still “looking forward” to welcoming Neil back to the channel in September and said the station had always planned to have a role for Farage.
> 
> However, the sense among some GB News staff is Neil has now been overtaken by the promotion of presenters who are adept at furious monologues that work well on social media. A spate of recent hires from talkRadio included the lockdown-sceptic hosts Mark Dolan and Patrick Christys. *On Tuesday the new presenter Calvin Robinson was arguing for scientifically disputed alternatives to Covid-19 vaccines.*



That must be the twat, that Dr Simon Clarke clashed with. 









						Andrew Neil outflanked by Nigel Farage in GB News culture war
					

Neil still deciding whether to take up role at GB News following two-month holiday




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Brexit Christmas: Pigs in blankets supply could be hit by labour shortages
> 
> 
> The warning came as fast food giant McDonald’s ran out of milkshakes in all its UK restaurants
> ...


Interesting that their headline appears to blame Brexit, couldn’t see that happening with the ‘nothing to see here’ on-message BBC...


----------



## steeplejack (Aug 25, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> see that vince cable was a guest of Falange the other day. grim people



Well he was happy to let Ken Saro Wiwa and the Ogoni 9 hang and was implicated in some other extremely dodgy affairs whilst working for Shell in Nigeria, so I doubt sitting down for a televised drink with a populist far-right politician will be too rich for his blood.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 25, 2021)

Found a clip of the knobhead, Calvin Robinson, interviewing Dr Simon Clarke.




He refers to Dr. Harvey Risch, epidemiologist at Yale, as supporting the use of hydroxychloroquine. However, OVER TWO DOZEN of his Yale colleagues have signed an open letter, pointing out Risch is a cancer epidemiologist, not an expert in infectious disease epidemiology, and is, well, a bit of a plonker, like Robinson. 









						Statement from Yale Faculty on Hydroxychloroquine and its Use in COVID-19
					

We write with grave concern that too many are being distracted by the ardent advocacy of our Yale colleague, Dr. Harvey Risch, to promote…




					medium.com
				




He also refers to Ivermectin as being effective, yet...









						‘You are not a horse’: FDA tells Americans stop taking dewormer for Covid
					

Agency issues message after misinformation about ivermectin, a medicine used to deworm livestock, spreads on social media




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 25, 2021)

Dr John Campbell, on his youtube videos, was talking quite positively at one time about Ivermectin, but I suppose that's not really relevant here. I've no idea, I'm not a livestock in need of deworming 

But Calvin Robinson really is an odios prick. It's just fallacy after fallacy and then the whining "every time i suggest something you say it doesn't work" isn't an argument it's an appeal to emotion, and the simply answer is that you suggest things that...don't work.

But of course...agenda.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 25, 2021)

But ... but ... but ... it's a _Crusade for Common Sense _how can he be wrong?? Clarke's very patient with the tosser.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 25, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Piss is free.



You reckon?  Try procuring 3,000 gallons of it at short notice.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 25, 2021)

8ball said:


> You reckon?  Try procuring 3,000 gallons of it at short notice.


That would be taking the piss.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 25, 2021)

Raheem said:


> That would be taking the piss.


Meet the Urination


----------



## Raheem (Aug 25, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Meet the Urination


Talking Pints


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 25, 2021)

Lend me ureas


----------



## likesfish (Aug 25, 2021)

Its a tiny ray of hope the uk may have voted for de piffle but fox news with a cup of tea is a step to far😁


----------



## Raheem (Aug 25, 2021)

That Was the Week That Wazz


----------



## steeplejack (Aug 25, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Meet the Urination





(the Oaten gag for the early twenties)


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 25, 2021)

The irony of being called Andrew Neil and having a career based on moaning about people who take the knee


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 25, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> View attachment 285176
> 
> (the Oaten gag for the early twenties)


He looks like an actual pig made of pig


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 25, 2021)

two sheds said:


> But ... but ... but ... it's a _Crusade for Common Sense _how can he be wrong?? Clarke's very patient with the tosser.


Indeed, though...why? Calvin's obnoxious (sounds like a poncy aftershave)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 25, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> View attachment 285176
> 
> (the Oaten gag for the early twenties)


Very much vibing Partridge on a Toblerone quest


----------



## steeplejack (Aug 25, 2021)

It's the dead black eyes that give him away as a proper Tory, as opposed to a misguided insurance salesman / arid local government pedant lacking in political education


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 25, 2021)

Raheem said:


> That Was the Week That Wazz


Swisher Were Here


----------



## Serene (Aug 25, 2021)

I stumbled upon this channel last night while changing channels and noticed farage on there in a discussion with someone in the studio and they were both drinking pints of beer. This further qualifies the observations that it is a channel of functioning alcoholics.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 25, 2021)

Serene said:


> I stumbled upon this channel last night while changing channels and noticed farage on there in a discussion with someone in the studio and they were both drinking pints of beer. This further qualifies the observations that it is a channel of functioning alcoholics.



Farage has a feature called 'Talking Pints' during his normal hour long show, he's on holiday ATM, so they seem to have made a compilation of these segments, to broadcast until he graces them with his presence again.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 26, 2021)

It's strange isn't it? Do they normally take breaks like that for example would he have a month off at LBC?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 26, 2021)

It's only a week off it's been reported though no return date has been given


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 26, 2021)

These None More British types do seem to take something of what might best be described as a _comedic cliché of Continental practices_ approach to work hours


----------



## ska invita (Aug 26, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> These None More British types do seem to take something of what might best be described as a _comedic cliché of Continental practices_ approach to work hours


too much time living in a villa in the south of france


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 26, 2021)

BBC & Sky both running with rolling coverage of the Kabul airport attack, and GB News was covering...

<drum roll>

...alien life on other planets.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 26, 2021)

Kabul coverage continues on all news outlets, except GB News, who are playing out repeats of Farage 'talking pints'.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 26, 2021)

How bizarre. I seem to remember a time when the right would love to jump on stories like that.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 26, 2021)

NoXion said:


> How bizarre. I seem to remember a time when the right would love to jump on stories like that.


wouldn't they need some actual journalists/reporters to be able to cover it though?


----------



## 8ball (Aug 28, 2021)

This Mark Dolan cunt is something else.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 28, 2021)

8ball said:


> This Mark Dolan cunt is something else.


Comedian! Wait till he's on with his other comedian friends. 
Some people have laughter lines. He has hatred furrows.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Supine (Aug 28, 2021)

Just tuned in. The Big Question with Ann Widdecombe coming up!

I’m going with ‘why are you such a cunt?’


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 28, 2021)

Supine said:


> Just tuned in. The Big Question with Ann Widdecombe coming up!
> 
> I’m going with ‘why are you such a cunt?’


I'll take "Who is a joyless old bag who seems to hate both life and fact in equal measure?"


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 28, 2021)

8ball said:


> You reckon?  Try procuring 3,000 gallons of it at short notice.


That Thatcher statue in Grantham is due to be unveiled soon isn’t it? Would make the job easy.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 28, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That Thatcher statue in Grantham is due to be unveiled toppled soon isn’t it?



Corrected.


----------



## Serene (Aug 28, 2021)

Thatcher started all this greed is good nastiness.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 29, 2021)

Serene said:


> Thatcher started all this greed is good nastiness.


Nah, that's been a thing for a while. See Ayn Rand and many others.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 29, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Neil’s obsessed with the word ‘haters’ - he probably thinks it’s some new buzz word that makes him sound hip.



To sound really "with it" he should use the verb/preposition combo "hating on."


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 30, 2021)

Good piece from Stewart Lee, worth reading in full.



> On 13 June 2021, at the age of 94 and a half, the respected veteran newsman Andrew Neil stood in a studio in Paddington Basin, lit by some battery-operated torches bought from an all-night garage in the Harrow Road, and sold his soul, and his reputation, to GB News chief executive Roberto Rastapopoulos™®.
> 
> What did Andrew Neil want in exchange for his precious essence? Money? Power? Some hair? And what did Andrew Neil get? Public humiliation, the loss of his hard-won reputation, the chance to play second fiddle to Nigel Farage and a tasty feast of hard cheddar, humble pie and human excrement. And no hair.





> GB News hangs in there, like a monkey surfing on an ironing board in a torrent of raw sewage, reports of its demise proving exaggerated, to gagging liberals’ dismay.
> 
> Farage provides inflammatory content that draws satisfactory crowds of onlookers four times weekly, gawping like superstitious peasants at the ecclesiastical trial of a donkey. And quietly it poisons the discourse a little more each day.











						Andrew Neil enters his broom cupboard years | Stewart Lee
					

Thanks to the arrival of Nigel Farage at GB News, the veteran newsman now finds himself among the mops and Domestos




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## stavros (Aug 30, 2021)

I've not deigned to watch a prolonged period of GBN yet, so I form my direct opinions on my brief sojourns to watch it during an ad break on another channel.

Yesterday featured the noted wit Peter Hitchens suggesting the Tories should rename themselves the Social Workers Party, so far left are they.


----------



## Serene (Aug 30, 2021)

Farage has been seen on the beach in Kent again, with his Binoculars and walkie talkies, looking for immigrants.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 30, 2021)

Serene said:


> Farage has been seen on the beach in Kent again, with his Binoculars and walkie talkies, looking for immigrants.


He's a twat.

Was Lozza with him? Only a matter of time, surely.


----------



## T & P (Sep 2, 2021)

This week’s Private Eye media column reports on Andrew Neill’s recent tweets, some already posted ITT, that go fully against the GB editorial grain



I frankly don’t know if this is grandstanding or he actually believes what he preached there. But if he does, what in the name of fuck (other than the obvious answer, money) made him think this was a suitable career move for him?

I’m not convinced at all it was just the money. WTF did he expect the editorial line of that shitshow to be like? Or perhaps he saw his appointment as a covert opportunity to steer the channel away from crossing into full alt-right racist territory


----------



## weltweit (Sep 2, 2021)

I think he thought he was going to be chairman, something he coveted at the BBC but wasn't to be, and it looks like it isn't to be at this outlet either.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 2, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I think he thought he was going to be chairman, something he coveted at the BBC but wasn't to be, and it looks like it isn't to be at this outlet either.



Well, he is Chairman [of the board of directors], that doesn't put him in charge of anything beyond ensuring that meetings run smoothly and remain orderly.

The real power is with the CEO.

His only hope is to unite the board into showing the door to the CEO, and having him replaced, which doesn't look like it's going to happen.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 2, 2021)

Brillo wouldn't say a word about refugees fleeing other wars and arriving in the UK, the shitbag. 

But this is different. He sees this as being loyal to those who were loyal to the UK and it tugs at his nationalist heart-strings, and that trumps the new-fangled 'anti-woke' agenda.

I think he may be realising that this business opportunity (essentially mining an anti politically correct seam that probably won't pay that well in retrospect) was probably a bad move. Fuck him anyway.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 2, 2021)

Andrew Neil has always extended a helping hand to women from the East so no surprise.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 3, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Andrew Neil has always extended a helping hand to women from the East so no surprise.View attachment 286427



Feel sorry for the woman here. Not just being pawed by the bloke, but having her image crop up again and again on social media.  And she has no say in the matter.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 3, 2021)

There's some sort of re-launch next Monday, when Andrew Neil is due to return, but I don't think they have worked out the final details yet, or not told those that will be leaving yet. 

The schedule page keeps changing, 'The Briefing' was added yesterday, as an half hour in the morning & late afternoon, plus an hour at lunchtime, as per a press release, now it's only showing as being on at lunchtime.

'On the Money' was listed as 1.00 - 1.30pm, now 1.00 - 4.00pm, so there's a missing programme, and it's anyone's guess who will be on 1.30pm - 4.00pm. Oh, and 'The Great British Breakfast' is now listed 6.00 - noon, so there's another missing programme. 

The 'Dewbs & Co' show disappeared for next week, then re-appeared, and has now gone again - makes me wonder if it was removed too soon, i.e. before she was told she was a goner, or it could just be the webmaster pissing about.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 3, 2021)

No surprise it's being reported that Neil will not be back next week after all, and with GB News & AN not commenting, I am convinced he's not coming back, imagine how he would feel following the Farage show, and probably getting lower ratings.

They have also announced that the looney Isabel Oakeshott, former political editor-at-large for the Daily Mail, and partner of Richard Tice, is getting a show. 

It's going to be interesting to see the outcome of all the comings and goings over the next few days, and hopefully some inside stories coming out from those leaving, 
I bet the atmosphere in that building is shit. 



> Andrew Neil's long-awaited return to GB News on Monday has been delayed as speculation mounts over his bitter rift with senior management.
> 
> The chairman and flagship presenter of the fledgling news network was poised to make a comeback on September 6 but the move has now been cancelled, _The Times_ reported.
> 
> Attempts to reach an agreement between the veteran broadcaster and management that would smooth his return to the airwaves have reportedly failed.











						Andrew Neil poised to quit GB News
					

Veteran interviewer has not presented his evening show since June 24,  just two weeks after launch, and insiders believe he will not be back




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 3, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Feel sorry for the woman here. Not just being pawed by the bloke, but having her image crop up again and again on social media.  And she has no say in the matter.



Not just on social media, also on the letters page of Private Eye regularly for the last 30+ years!


----------



## agricola (Sep 3, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> No surprise it's being reported that Neil will not be back next week after all, and with GB News & AN not commenting, I am convinced he's not coming back, imagine how he would feel following the Farage show, and probably getting lower ratings.
> 
> They have also announced that the looney *Isabel Oakeshott*, former political editor-at-large for the Daily Mail, and partner of Richard Tice, is getting a show.
> 
> ...



a truly vile individual, that one


----------



## weltweit (Sep 3, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> His only hope is to unite the board into showing the door to the CEO, and having him replaced, which doesn't look like it's going to happen.


Well if he can't unite the board against the current CEO with performance as it is at the moment, he won't have a better chance in the future.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2021)

> While Neil has hosted only eight of the 52 episodes of his eponymous show on GB News and it remains unclear when or if he will return, he still found time to make an appearance on Friday’s edition of an online show produced by the Spectator, where he is chairman.
> 
> He also promoted it on his Twitter account, where tweets by him about GB News are marked by their relative absence. When he last presented his GB News show on 24 June, Neil told viewers he was taking a break and that he would be “back before the summer is out”.









						Andrew Neil will not make expected return to GB News next week | GB News | The Guardian
					






					amp-theguardian-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 3, 2021)

agricola said:


> a truly vile individual, that one




i knew she was scum but really


----------



## steveseagull (Sep 3, 2021)

Looks like he is fucking off completely









						Andrew Neil poised to quit GB News
					

Veteran interviewer has not presented his evening show since June 24,  just two weeks after launch, and insiders believe he will not be back




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## not a trot (Sep 3, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> There's some sort of re-launch next Monday, when Andrew Neil is due to return, but I don't think they have worked out the final details yet, or not told those that will be leaving yet.
> 
> The schedule page keeps changing, 'The Briefing' was added yesterday, as an half hour in the morning & late afternoon, plus an hour at lunchtime, as per a press release, now it's only showing as being on at lunchtime.
> 
> ...



but where's the cartoon hour.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 3, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Looks like he is fucking off completely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's obvious he's not going back so I don't know why either side doesn't just say so? Some contract reason? (If article awnsers that i can't read it as pay walled).


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2021)

The advertisers must be falling over each other. The content is getting better and better, plus viewing figures are surely breaking records?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2021)

The people's poet 









						Farage flops as GB News figures continue to slide
					

The average number of people tuning in has dropped by more than 20,000 per day since its debut in June.




					www.thelondoneconomic.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 3, 2021)

I caught the end of Dewberry's show, where she announced she was taking a 'short break', so this was her final show, for 'probably a couple of weeks', .... I'll see you in a 'few weeks'.   

None of which is very convincing, especially as she's been deleted from the schedule page, when no other names have, when they have taken 'shorts breaks', or even a 'long break' in AN's case.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 3, 2021)

Dewberry's show is the best thing on there. She's beyond hopeless and it's absolute gold.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 3, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Feel sorry for the woman here. Not just being pawed by the bloke, but having her image crop up again and again on social media.  And she has no say in the matter.


Pamella Bordes.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 3, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Dewberry's show is the best thing on there. She's beyond hopeless and it's absolute gold.



It's a tough call between her and Alex Phillips, who is also beyond hopeless.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 3, 2021)

Are half of the viewing figures made up of people off urban?


----------



## agricola (Sep 3, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Are half of the viewing figures made up of people off urban?



the fact they will be starting the Penguin Justice Hour next week would suggest yes


----------



## T & P (Sep 3, 2021)

I don’t want GB News to fold- no yet anyway. I want it to continue it subexisting whist continuing to lose viewers and being derided and/or ignored by society and the mainstream media for as long as possible.

So when it eventually folds, the whole exercise will more likely to be viewed as such an unmitigated disaster that no far-right magnate, no matter how deep his pockets, will think it’s worth to try to launch an alt-right news channel in this country again.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 3, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Are half of the viewing figures made up of people off urban?





I generally only dip in during an ad break elsewhere, on occasion I catch a 'car crash' in action, and I stick with it for a few more minutes.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 3, 2021)

yeh yeh 

don't think I don't appreciate it though


----------



## tim (Sep 3, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Feel sorry for the woman here. Not just being pawed by the bloke, but having her image crop up again and again on social media.  And she has no say in the matter.



She's probably disappointed that the much republished Private Eye photograph is all that she's remembered for, given her claim back in the eighties that:



> The city would grind to a standstill if I spoke out, but it would cost a million pounds for me to tell who I have loved and bedded," one tabloid quoted her as saying. "What I could reveal would make _Scandal _(the just-released film about the Profumo affair) look like a teddy bear's picnic. My amazing secrets could also bring the Government down - just like Christine Keeler did."



At the time, she was not notably publicity-shy and very keen to sell her story.

Pamella Bordes' sexual escapades with high and mighty rock British establishment

The hunting of Pamella Bordes: archive, 4 April 1989

She's now a photographer living in Goa and can be found in the National Portrait Gallery collection as well as the inside pages of Private Eye.

Pamella Bordes - National Portrait Gallery


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 3, 2021)

Ah, ok. Name does ring a bell, now.


----------



## Supine (Sep 3, 2021)

Close to tears


----------



## NoXion (Sep 3, 2021)

Seems a rather ignominious way to end your broadcasting career. What's he got to retire on?


----------



## steveseagull (Sep 3, 2021)

A French chateaux or two


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## steveo87 (Sep 4, 2021)

Supine said:


> Close to tears


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 4, 2021)

And, now over to Alex Jones...



(sorry for re-post from the covid meme thread, but not everyone following this thread, will be following that one, and it fitted well under Badgers' post)


----------



## agricola (Sep 4, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> And, now over to Alex Jones...
> 
> View attachment 286655
> 
> (sorry for re-post from the covid meme thread, but not everyone following this thread, will be following that one, and it fitted well under Badgers' post)



media whores dewormer?


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 4, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Are half of the viewing figures made up of people off urban?



Whenever l flick on the news section on my telly, Gammon Bollocks News is at the top of the list, so l always get a few unwanted seconds. Was amused that the NZ guy who used to be on Lorraine is on and he's shed all his daytime TV fluffiness for what l imagine the thinks is a resolute, no-nonsense approach.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2021)

For all the waverers, like me, out there...I suppose there's always the chance that someone or something might just tip you over and persuade you of the merits of the great Brexit project.




Tip : trying watching to end for this little gem from Biggins:



> I do think we're a wonderful country. I think we've bred some wonderful people, er...wonderful actors...wonderful politicians...


----------



## stavros (Sep 4, 2021)

tim said:


> She's probably disappointed that the much republished Private Eye photograph is all that she's remembered for, given her claim back in the eighties that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wikipedia, citing British Journalism Review, says that the woman in the Neil photo _isn't_ Pamela Bordes, but "an African American make-up artist with whom Neil was once involved".


----------



## Raheem (Sep 4, 2021)

AN was alleged to be one of PB's high-profile clients, which may explain the confusion.


----------



## tim (Sep 4, 2021)

Raheem said:


> AN was alleged to be one of PB's high-profile clients, which may explain the confusion.


She was certainly a chum, whether she was a client or not is in the realm of allegation.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 4, 2021)

tim said:


> She was certainly a chum, whether she was a client or not is in the realm of allegation.


Sure, no reason newspaper editors can't just happen to be close chums with high-society sex workers.

But, yes, I don't know if he has said anything to clear up the confusion, so it's possibly no more than an allegation, which is why I used the word "alleged".


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 4, 2021)

is kyle coming to gb news


if he make farrage walk after neil it will be most amusing


----------



## Raheem (Sep 4, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> is kyle coming to gb news


A sentence I never expected to type: I'm not sure Jeremy Kyle is that big a wanker.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 4, 2021)

would not of said it mysel, but appears he might be a thristy bell end 

and who will have  him

"that guy  killing himself really messed up my career of shouting at chavs"


----------



## Raheem (Sep 4, 2021)

Don't misunderstand me. He is indeed a massive wanker.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## tim (Sep 5, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Sure, no reason newspaper editors can't just happen to be close chums with high-society sex workers.
> 
> But, yes, I don't know if he has said anything to clear up the confusion, so it's possibly no more than an allegation, which is why I used the word "alleged".


It was a strange story involving several ambitious and shady people: Neil, Bordes, Adnan Khashoggi, Donald Trelford, Colin Moniyhan.  She has claimed that Neil was a personal project rather than just another client:

Pamela Bordes tells the story of her high-flying but sordid double life


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 5, 2021)

Neil Oliver's latest monologue was his usual nonsense, anti-lockdown, anti-vax for the under 16's, and generally being a covid twat. 

Needless to say he got some support on twitter, but these are the replies that made me chuckle. 



> Dr Russ Jackson wrote: "On one side - Tucker Carlson, Alex Jones, Candace Owens, Calvin Robinson, Neil Oliver, Piers Corbyn, Toby Young, David Icke, Tom Wootton, bot-accounts, selfish individualism & the desire to do whatever the f**k you like. On the other - experts, science & collective responsibility."
> 
> Iain Dear said: "Even David Icke would call Neil Oliver f***ing mental Bookworm Siars added: "I trust the epidemiologists & experts in vaccinology over Neil Oliver, Denise Welch & Bev Turner (never actually knew who the latter two were before they started spouting off). If I want my car repaired I’ll go to the mechanic not the dentist. These three all have paranoia issues."
> 
> Another who decribed himself as Brexit Buster added: "Neil Oliver, a bloke with an undergrad degree in archaeology (basically digging in s*** to find dead and broken things) suddenly becomes an expert commentator on epidemiology, immunology and world history. Journalism pays better than digging."













						Neil Oliver's nightmare: I don't trust public info broadcasts, some doctors, politicians & the media
					

SCOTS TV historian stirred up a new hornet's nest by declaring that through the Covid pandemic he has found he does not trust public information…




					www.heraldscotland.com


----------



## Supine (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 6, 2021)

Brexit led to GB News – and an Andrew Neil shortage | Danny Wallace
					

Perhaps it’s down to the lorry driver crisis, and there was just no one left to pick him up from his EU home. Imagine the extra delivery charges. He’d spend most of the month in a depot, writes Danny Wallace




					www.independent.co.uk
				




That headline & description grabbed my attention, and I am glad it did, it's a classic piss-taking piece, as it's behind a paywall, I've put the whole article in a spoiler, as it's worth reading in full. 



> Take Mark Dolan, “in for Dan Wootton”, *whose obvious audition for the channel was cutting up facemasks live on his radio show* one year ago almost to the day, because masks were “scientifically empty” and “useless” and… wait, was Dolan saying he was a mask?






Spoiler: Andrew Neil shortage...



I pop GB News on maybe once a week for ten minutes while I’m waiting for something to boil.

I shouldn’t. I should just hit Netflix. I watch not for the opinions, but for the same reason I used to watch You’ve Been Framed. You’re never more than a moment away from someone getting hit in the metaphorical balls, and at £250 a clip, this station could bankrupt You’ve Been Framed in an hour.

But I don’t know where Andrew Neil is. He’s only managed eight out of the 52 Andrew Neil shows so far, perhaps proving Dominic Raab’s point when he co-authored that book saying Britain is a nation of idlers. Despite this, Neil has regularly insisted he is GB News’s flagship presenter. I have now written two pieces for this newspaper, so as its flagship columnist, let me say this: I don’t think he knows what flagship means.

Brexit led to GB News, but I never thought it would lead to an Andrew Neil shortage. Maybe if they’d said that, they’d have got more than 52 per cent. Or perhaps it’s down to the lorry driver crisis, and there was just no one left to pick him up from his EU home. Imagine the extra delivery charges. He’d spend most of the month in a depot.

And now we’re told he might not return at all. First the milkshakes, now this! Still, he’s largely been replaced by ex-Sky man Colin Brazier, a man I always imagine sitting in the same carvery every Sunday looking disappointed by almost any meal he’s served.

Former war reporter Colin’s done his best, shaking his head in disbelief at the “woke” brigade and shrugging at the couldn’t-make-it-up madness of probably fine but misrepresented health and safety guidelines, and from this week the channel will also funnel Isabel Oakeshott, a woman who is like a drawing of what you’d get if you had to describe a posh woman to an alien quite quickly.

It is generally impossible to know who is doing a show, who even has a show, or who is doing someone else’s show. And what fascinates me about GB News is how lumbering it still is, given changes could be made in, like, one meeting. They keep saying, “we’re a start-up!” – but this isn’t some Shoreditch lavender ketchup company launched by two crazy TikTok tomato/lavender fans still raising finance. The genuinely weird decisions this well-backed operation stand by are so interesting.

Take Mark Dolan, “in for Dan Wootton”, whose obvious audition for the channel was cutting up facemasks live on his radio show one year ago almost to the day, because masks were “scientifically empty” and “useless” and… wait, was Dolan saying he was a mask?

Anyway, Dolan – a born-again Brexit enthusiast who proudly voted Remain and whose pro-immigration and anti-Brexit jokes are still on YouTube – is to be fair probably only following orders when he welcomes his “all-star panel” to the studio. It is an all-star panel in the same way you might describe complete strangers at a bus stop as an all-star bus stop.

But here’s what I find so odd: he asks them a very powerful question (eg “Is something bad or isn’t it?”) and then simply refuses to look at them. Instead, he stares down the barrel of the camera and makes a deeply concerned and worried face. The kind of face you might make if you’d just realised you were in for Dan Wootton on GB News. His three guests are all expected to stare down the lens just like Mark, because it would be weird if they didn’t, and also implies they are very serious Fox News people in very different places, beamed in at high expense from remote locations, satellite vans or villas in the south of France waiting for their lorry to the studio.

But no. We all know they’re all in the same room. We probably saw them arrive. They’re all lit the same and have near-identical backgrounds. And now they sit, elbow-width apart, looking at us from their little pointless boxes, but never at each other.

Sometimes you can even see everyone together, sitting there in the reflection in the glass behind them, pretending, all staring in different directions like some weird parlour game called “Act Like You’ve Never Seen TV”.

But not Dolan. Dolan stares straight ahead importantly, nodding imperceptibly, staring into your soul, perhaps wondering what it is. Maybe angrily tearing apart a mask under his desk. Watching his own important and darkening face reflected back to him in the lens, just behind the important words on the important autocue, the ones that say “Up next, answering your questions – Bucks Fizz.”

And then before I know it, whatever I’ve been boiling has boiled. And I take the rest of the evening off, just like Andrew Neil.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 6, 2021)

We got off the train at Paddington last Monday and went up to the canal for a snack. We hadn't been in the city ten minutes when Patrick Christys came over with a Mic asking what we thought the biggest problem facing the country was. I declined quite politely due to the 5 year old being there and took the opportunity to waste his time and ask a few questions. Turns out he wanders the streets doing this everyday.


----------



## tim (Sep 6, 2021)

Keep 'em peeled. 



Do they do similar appeals for white rape suspects? I can't say I've noticed any. I also wonder if GBnews are concerned about the racists who follow them on Twitter


----------



## agricola (Sep 7, 2021)

Dan Wootton has a rant in this morning's Mail.  This is just the headline:

DAN WOOTTON: Boris's Corbyn-lite agenda has proved he's a Tory In Name Only and if his Cabinet want to prove they aren't too they need to grow a backbone and tell him his plan to raise National Insurance is a total non-starter​
Obviously (as you can tell from that headline) Channel Four being still publicly owned is one of the things that is wrong.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2021)

agricola said:


> Dan Wootton has a rant in this morning's Mail.  This is just the headline:
> 
> DAN WOOTTON: Boris's Corbyn-lite agenda has proved he's a Tory In Name Only and if his Cabinet want to prove they aren't too they need to grow a backbone and tell him his plan to raise National Insurance is a total non-starter​
> Obviously (as you can tell from that headline) Channel Four being still publicly owned is one of the things that is wrong.



What?  They actually let him write things? 

As an aside, he was born in a place called Lower Hutt, which could make one wonder about nominative determinism..


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 7, 2021)

8ball said:


> What?  They actually let him write things?


'Throwing shit at the wall' probably a  more accurate description...


----------



## Shellee (Sep 7, 2021)

I saw this a wrinkly forum I sometimes visit. There were the usual opinions on being unpatriotic, undemocratic, hypocritical, no loss etc etc…..
It made me angry 😡 😡 🤬, blood pressure rising……

Mark Dolan on Hilary Mantel


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 7, 2021)

This is good news, but unfortunately alot of people do watch the YouTube channel:









						Nigel Farage's GB News show loses over half its viewers in just two weeks
					

He was brought in back in July to help boost ratings.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 7, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> This is good news, but unfortunately alot of people do watch the YouTube channel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Currently all 513 of them 😆


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 8, 2021)

BARB makes two sets of figures available to the general public, the standard weekly TV viewing only figures, and the 4 week figures, which includes viewing online, as you can see youtube doesn't help the GB News figures much.

[w/e 29/8/21]


It's not only that they are viewed by just over 2m households across 4-weeks, but their average daily minutes is well below both Sky & the BBC News channel too.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 8, 2021)

The Daily Express is up to it again...


The claim comes because of almost 90% voting for him, out of just over 2,000 people, in an online poll, hosted by, err, the Express. 

I doubt the moron will take-up GBN's offer, he's not that dumb, which is a shame, as it would be nice to see his future career killed off by jumping on the sinking ship.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 8, 2021)

Piers Morgan fans desperate is something I think we can all agree on.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> average GB news watch time: 20 seconds


20 seconds to comply 


i got 21 seconds to go.....did you see me one the video, oh no


----------



## andysays (Sep 8, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> This is good news, but unfortunately alot of people do watch the YouTube channel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t know how the YouTube algorithm works, but I regularly get recommended stuff to watch from that channel, usually featuring that Neil Oliver twat.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 9, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Currently all 513 of them 😆


They've got about 250K subscribers, which is very good for a new channel and their videos do get a significant amount of views, especially Farage and Neil Oliver.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 9, 2021)

I’m finding it something of a guilty pleasure at the moment.  A couple of funny “passes to video” from Farage in the last half hour where said video did not materialise.

Somewhat perplexed by one of the advertisers being a suicide charity but frankly unsurprised by that second hand car dealership from Bridgend..

They are fucking livid at the idea of shelling out a few quid for social care.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 9, 2021)

I watched 'Farage' last night - good Alan Partridge parody - OK viewing if you're in the mood, but complete nonsense.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 9, 2021)

andysays said:


> I don’t know how the YouTube algorithm works, but I regularly get recommended stuff to watch from that channel, usually featuring that Neil Oliver twat.



You can just tell Youtube not to recommend a channel to you. Just press those vertical line of dots next to teh video description.

I get some right weird right wing news stuff turn up which is clearly nothing like anything I watch.  I'm sure its all paid for stuff being pushed.


----------



## andysays (Sep 9, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> You can just tell Youtube not to recommend a channel to you. Just press those vertical line of dots next to teh video description.
> 
> I get some right weird right wing news stuff turn up which is clearly nothing like anything I watch.  I'm sure its all paid for stuff being pushed.


Thanks for the suggestion.

I actually discovered that function myself quite recently (is it a recent thing, or have I just not noticed it before?), but I haven't decided if I want to watch at least one of them first for "research purposes" before "banning" them from my recommends.

It may well be paid for stuff, as you suggest.


----------



## Funky_monks (Sep 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> And, now over to Alex Jones...
> 
> View attachment 286655
> 
> (sorry for re-post from the covid meme thread, but not everyone following this thread, will be following that one, and it fitted well under Badgers' post)



Apparently, not just confined to loons in the states. A rep has told me that it's becoming increasingly difficult to get hold of Ivomec (Cattle and Sheep), which is slightly baffling, because in theory, you need a holding number to buy it.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 10, 2021)

so is GB News just people shouting about the Churchill charity wokeness today

so easily distracted from the NI rise...


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 10, 2021)

andysays said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> I actually discovered that function myself quite recently (is it a recent thing, or have I just not noticed it before?), but I haven't decided if I want to watch at least one of them first for "research purposes" before "banning" them from my recommends.
> 
> It may well be paid for stuff, as you suggest.


There's been a change in the algorithm recently, as some of the channels I watch keep mentioning it. So as well as being subscribed, you all need to click on the bell icon under videos to be sure you will see the latest ones.


----------



## andysays (Sep 10, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> There's been a change in the algorithm recently, as some of the channels I watch keep mentioning it. So as well as being subscribed, you all need to click on the bell icon under videos to be sure you will see the latest ones.


Not sure I'll do that for the GBN channel, but thanks for the general heads up.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2021)

Saw an ad for GBnews on a hill, when I was driving on the M40 yesterday, picture of the Farage next to it. Mrs21 said there was some graffiti scrawled over it , probably abusive (hopefully abusive)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Saw an ad for GBnews on a hill, when I was driving on the M40 yesterday, picture of the Farage next to it. Mrs21 said there was some graffiti scrawled over it , probably abusive (hopefully abusive)


Am I the only one hearing this sung in the manner of a Gilbert and Sullivan song?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Am I the only one hearing this sung in the manner of a Gilbert and Sullivan song?


I was dressed like an extra in The Mikado as I was driving tbf


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 10, 2021)

8ball said:


> Somewhat perplexed by one of the advertisers being a suicide charity but frankly unsurprised by that second hand car dealership from Bridgend..


It must be getting to the point where they are so cheap, the local ice cream van can afford to advertise on them


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I was dressed like an extra in The Mikado as I was driving tbf


As

He

Was

Driiiiiii-viiiing

_(TBF)_

TBF!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> It must be getting to the point where they are so cheap, the local ice cream van can afford to advertise on them


I think they're so low rent Horace Batchelor would turn his nose up at them.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 10, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Saw an ad for GBnews on a hill, when I was driving on the M40 yesterday, picture of the Farage next to it. Mrs21 said there was some graffiti scrawled over it , probably abusive (hopefully abusive)





DaveCinzano said:


> Am I the only one hearing this sung in the manner of a Gilbert and Sullivan song?



Chorus_: hopefully abusive!
Now give three cheers and three cheers more_ &c


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Chorus_: hopefully abusive!
> Now give three cheers and three cheers more_ &c


I always knew that the techno was just a subterfuge!


----------



## 8ball (Sep 10, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> It must be getting to the point where they are so cheap, the local ice cream van can afford to advertise on them



I wonder how well they vet their ads in terms of being in line with their ‘values’…


----------



## two sheds (Sep 10, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> It must be getting to the point where they are so cheap, the local ice cream van can afford to advertise on them


Doubtful, ice cream profits are wafer thin at the moment


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 10, 2021)

8ball said:


> I wonder how well they vet their ads in terms of being in line with their ‘values’…


That's where they have a massive advantage they clearly don't have any.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> It must be getting to the point where they are so cheap, the local ice cream van can afford to advertise on them


It'll be like those curry house ads at the cinema in the 80s, a local curry place would recommend you pop in after the film .


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Doubtful, ice cream profits are wafer thin at the moment


Whole industry is looking flakey


----------



## moochedit (Sep 10, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Whole industry is looking flakey


Yeah they got 99 problems...


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 10, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> I always knew that the techno was just a subterfuge!



Good music is good music!
I was listening to Bach this morning. Later, my son played me Clown Core and I played him JOHN


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Good music is good music!
> I was listening to Bach this morning. Later, my son played me Clown Core and I played him JOHN


One summer in the early 90s I did work experience with a recently divorced middle aged electrician. The first thing he did when he picked me up on the first morning was to press a cassette into the tapedeck and announce to teenage me that he'd "discovered this awesome new grunge band called 4 Non Blondes" 🤣


----------



## belboid (Sep 10, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> One summer in the early 90s I did work experience with a recently divorced middle aged electrician. The first thing he did when he picked me up on the first morning was to press a cassette into the tapedeck and announce to teenage me that he'd "discovered this awesome new grunge band called 4 Non Blondes" 🤣


oooh, they were almost as good as The Branberries


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 10, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> One summer in the early 90s I did work experience with a recently divorced middle aged electrician. The first thing he did when he picked me up on the first morning was to press a cassette into the tapedeck and announce to teenage me that he'd "discovered this awesome new grunge band called 4 Non Blondes" 🤣



You got a point to make?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2021)

belboid said:


> oooh, they were almost as good as The Branberries


Top 50, at least 👍


fucthest8 said:


> You got a point to make?


My point comes in two points, and is more of an observation than a question:

(1) Where do you stand on the ironing of jeans;

and (2) Did you rewire many underground wastewater pumping telemetry systems in the southeast of England in 1992?

🤔


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 10, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Top 50, at least 👍
> 
> My point comes in two points, and is more of an observation than a question:
> 
> ...



1. No, no and more no
2. No, that never happened, it's a silly rumour that they can't prove 

Rebuttal:
Ceiling hatches to the roof; for or agin?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 11, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Rebuttal:
> Ceiling hatches to the roof; for or agin?


Well, how else you going get up there?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## BoxRoom (Sep 13, 2021)

I had genuinely forgotten GB News existed! Maybe soon it actually won't!  🤣


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 13, 2021)

I came to post the same.



> The future direction of GB News hangs in the balance only three months after its launch as senior producers follow Andrew Neil out of the door and top presenters consider their positions.
> 
> _The Times_ understands that the television station’s increasingly populist agenda is polarising the newsroom and that some insiders have seen enough.
> 
> Three senior producers quit within days of each other last week. They included Jamie McConkey, who had been producing Neil’s programme since launch, Sarah Weaver, a senior producer for presenters including Michelle Dewberry, and Joceline Sharman, a senior daytime producer.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 13, 2021)

Lets hope they don't go off and infest some other newsroom


----------



## steveseagull (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 13, 2021)

McCoy has never seemed like a great fit. He was so well liked on the BBC he practically had a cult following. I'm sure he thought GB News was going to be some great career move for him and his personality but he massively miscalculated. I hope he goes and finds a better gig.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 13, 2021)

steveseagull said:


>




Widdecombe. Amazing. Truly barrel scraping stuff.


----------



## Benjamin F (Sep 13, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Widdecombe. Amazing. Truly barrel scraping stuff.


Surprised they haven't gone for Harvey Proctor, Neil Hamilton and the re-animated corpse of Lord Haw Haw.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 13, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Widdecombe. Amazing. Truly barrel scraping stuff.


The arse has fell out of the barrel, they're scraping much deeper.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 13, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> The arse has fell out of the barrel, they're scraping much deeper.



Roy Chubby Brown is available


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 13, 2021)

Neil's gone. Its official.









						Andrew Neil quits GB News as TV channel is branded a 'sinking ship'
					

Broadcaster Andrew Neil, 72, has said that he has decided to 'cut back' on a number of his work commitments




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## moochedit (Sep 13, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Neil's gone. Its official


Linky?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 13, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Linky?



Soz, have edited above.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 13, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Neil's gone. Its official.



Yep...









						Andrew Neil quits GB News as TV channel is branded a 'sinking ship'
					

Broadcaster Andrew Neil, 72, has said that he has decided to 'cut back' on a number of his work commitments




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 13, 2021)

Apparently he's a guest on this week's Question Time, lol.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 13, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Soz, have edited above.


Cheers. Just checked twitter and he has tweeted it as well .....


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## tim (Sep 13, 2021)

So sad!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 13, 2021)

"Lead presenter" lol. He did what? 5 shows?


----------



## moochedit (Sep 13, 2021)

I guess he was on "gardening leave" and his contract prevented him saying until now?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 13, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> "Lead presenter" lol. He did what? 5 shows?



The launch night special, plus 2 weeks of his own show Mon-Thur, Fri being 'best off', so 9 shows in 13 weeks & a day.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 13, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> The arse has fell out of the barrel, they're scraping much deeper.


They'll be reaching Tommy Robinson soon.


----------



## tim (Sep 13, 2021)

moochedit said:


> I guess he was on "gardening leave" and his contract prevented him saying until now?




Humiliation upon humiliation.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 13, 2021)

tim said:


> Humiliation upon humiliation.




5 mins "work" a week from a webcam in your french villa. Easy money.


----------



## agricola (Sep 13, 2021)

Well I'll always remember where I was when I heard the news


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 13, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> "Lead presenter" lol. He did what? 5 shows?


You misunderstand - one of his roles was Senior Metals Correspondent


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 13, 2021)

Man who hasn't been to work in 3 months in 'doesn't work there any more' shocker.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2021)

GB News in turmoil as Andrew Neil and producers quit
					

The future direction of GB News hangs in the balance just three months after its launch, with senior producers following Andrew Neil out of the door and top presenters considering their position.The Times understands that the television station’s increasingly populist agenda is polarising the newsro




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## ska invita (Sep 13, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Man who hasn't been to work in 3 months in 'doesn't work there any more' shocker.


you're missing the point as why this is newsworthy: a chance for everyone to have a good laugh at cunts


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 13, 2021)

McCoy has got to go now, though. 
Andrew Neil was the last (if extremely flakey) veneer of respectability GB News had.


----------



## Cerv (Sep 13, 2021)

3 months pay for 9 days effort. nice work if you can get it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2021)

🤣


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 13, 2021)

> Taking to Twitter following the announcement, he tweeted: "It’s official: I have resigned as Chairman and Lead Presenter of GB News."
> 
> In response, SNP'S James Dornan wrote with a rolling eyes emoji: "After all the years of hard work you put into building up the name of GBNews you deserve this break Andrew. Proud of you."
> 
> LINK


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 13, 2021)

At least it's confirmed. The longest, dullest resignation ever.

What the fuck was he thinking anyway? Even taking into account his political leanings, this was just stupid.

I think Jon Stewart once said (in relation to Fox News) that you can't mainline talk radio into people via TV, their heads will explode. Fox understood this and leavened it with a tiny bit of objectivity sometimes. This is a lesson GB News haven't learnt, thus going down the TalkRadio wormhole and not even doing that well.

They deserve every failure


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 13, 2021)

Frog face has just interviewed one of insulate Britain . Guy had him on the ropes, absolutely superb.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 13, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> At least it's confirmed. The longest, dullest resignation ever.
> 
> What the fuck as he thinking anyway? Even taking into account his political leanings, this was just stupid.
> 
> ...



I reckon he did it because he's a massive egotist, he was going to have his own BBC competitor that no one could fire him from and where everything would be geared to telling him how special he is, or at least him selectively slagging off any critics he felt he could easily dismiss. Turns out no one on earth has anywhere near the amount of respect for or interest in him that he does himself. Even the money men behind GB News. He'll learn nothing whatsoever from the experience.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 13, 2021)

No name & logo for the Andrew Neil show...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 13, 2021)

Eyes down at 9 pm...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 13, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Frog face has just interviewed one of insulate Britain . Guy had him on the ropes, absolutely superb.



I've just watched that, Farage was a bit lost.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 13, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've just watched that, Farage was a bit lost.


He ran out of time unexpectedly didn't he   
I liked the smirk off the guy at the end.


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 13, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The launch night special, plus 2 weeks of his own show Mon-Thur, Fri being 'best off', so 9 shows in 13 weeks & a day.



Or, to put it another way, 9 shows in 92 days, less than 10%.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 13, 2021)

He can always return to modelling Brillo pads.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 13, 2021)

The BBC seems to be enjoying the news.



> There were a few technical problems at the start but early viewing figures were, for a news channel, good. Its desire to challenge the BBC and Sky looked a possibility, but since those early days much has changed.
> 
> *The Andrew Neil slot - which has been covered by Colin Brazier during this long summer holiday - was at the beginning of September sometimes attracting fewer than ten thousand viewers. Some programmes were getting even lower ratings.*













						Andrew Neil resigns from GB News three months after channel's launch
					

The ex-BBC broadcaster helped to launch the station and briefly appeared as its lead news anchor.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 14, 2021)

On 'What The Farage'...


----------



## Serene (Sep 14, 2021)

Farage probably drove into the studios in his foreign car thats no longer manufactured here thanks to his campaign.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 14, 2021)

you forget the type of fella farage is he one of thouse daft type who were in favor of brexit whilst have a european wife


he id all self premotion his scrupples dried up and fell off around the time he started ukip


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 14, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> you forget the type of fella farage is he one of thouse daft type who were in favor of brexit whilst have a european wife
> 
> 
> he id all self premotion his scrupples dried up and fell off around the time he started ukip



Besides the plane crash, he's been all about self promotion and the grift.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 15, 2021)

This is a good article, well worth reading in full.



> For now, pour yourself a rolling daiquiri, because Neil has officially quit, having hosted precisely eight editions of his supposedly flagship nightly show on the channel since it launched three months ago. Or rather, he has “had time to reflect on [his] extensive portfolio of interests”, which reads like the sort of preposterously self-regarding nonspeak the channel keeps telling you it’s against. I believe this is metro elite for: *“Face it, this bed’s been shat, and I need to get out of it.”*





> Despite the huge success of Fox News in the US, Neil was very insistent on rubbishing comparisons with GB News: “That is an easy, inaccurate shorthand for what we are trying to do”. Or as a GB News source told the Times yesterday: *“The idea that we aren’t Fox News is increasingly laughable”. You say that, but people watch Fox News.*





> Inevitably, like its sworn wokerati enemies, GB News turned out to be spectacularly touchy. I myself was involved in a most enjoyable back-and-forth with its lawyers earlier this year over some deeply anodyne passing comment in a column of mine. I always feel the tone of exaggerated self-flagellation is best in such apologies, but the readers’ editor wisely handled matters more conventionally. I note from my archives that my final expert opinion on the matter was *“honestly they are a load of pretentious twats … well we’ll see who ends up being right lol”.*











						GB News may be useless at news – but it’s Britain’s top channel for luvvie drama | Marina Hyde
					

Andrew Neil’s departure from the station set up as a scourge of the ‘London media’ marks a new high in TV news flouncing, says Guardian columnist Marina Hyde




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 15, 2021)

The advertising industry's website, Campaign, has come up with an interesting article, with comments from various media buyers, which will make unpleasant reading for those at GBN. 



> Starcom head of investment John Heather told _Campaign_
> 
> “I think there has definitely been a lack of support from advertisers. Advertisers don't want to be associated with negative publicity,” he said. “*Almost all of our advertisers have chosen not to be on the channel and news of Andrew Neil departing will be an even bigger concern to the advertisers still on there.*
> 
> “It just gives the channel less credibility and if the other well-known news presenters leave on the back of Andrew’s departure, then it's worrying times for the channel."





> Another industry leader, who wanted to remain anonymous, said* "no advertiser has ever asked us how to be on GB News" and "that's quite telling and, in fact, we have conversations with advertisers about how they can avoid it".*
> 
> The media buyer added: "With Andrew Neil going, it feels like GB News is going even further right-wing and that makes a lot of advertisers really uncomfortable."





> *“If GB News didn't exist, advertisers wouldn't miss it because commercially it just doesn't contribute anything to advertisers at its current size,”* explained Richard Oliver, the UK managing director of IPG Mediabrands media investment arm, Magna.
> 
> “But what Neil’s departure does is run the risk of keeping all of those controversies surrounding GB News alive, and the issues and complexities that brings to advertisers.
> 
> “Advertisers will question whether this is really worth it. In terms of the audience sizes and incremental reach compared to what you can get from other channels, most advertisers would say it’s not doing itself any favours as a commercial proposition.”





> Another media buyer said advertisers don't have to even worry about rumours of in-fighting and Neil leaving because "viewing figures are so small" and until it can build a "critical mass of eyeballs" it isn't a serious consideration for any media plan.
> *
> Others said that many advertisers had already blacklisted GB News, but do not want to make their position public for fear of a backlash.*
> 
> “Everyone has had those conversations with advertisers about whether they are on it, especially in light of the social-media storm,” a senior media planner said.



None of this comes as a big surprise, advertisers are not dumb, and most will not go anywhere near this steaming pile of poo.

So, they are basically fucked.









						Media buyers: Andrew Neil's departure from GB News a 'big concern'
					

Media buyers warn advertisers will continue to shun the broadcaster over Neil's exit, declining audiences and perceptions that the channel is on the 'Fox News road'.




					www.campaignlive.co.uk


----------



## Benjamin F (Sep 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> So, they are basically fucked.


I hope you are right - but we've seen dozens of times loss-making right wing media persisting for decades or even centuries because of its wealthy owners continuing support, whether it's _The Express, The Spectator or The_ _Jewish Chronicle. _Owning a significant niche of the media gives the owners a sense of importance and provides political leverage, specially within those niches. A bit like owning race horses or a football club - your primary sites of financial exploitation are elsewhere, its the social importance that matters.  Owners of GB News might be happy to make perpetual losses (so long as they are not ruinous). Even viewing figures to a degree aren't too significant, what is important is that the channel looks as though it can exert influence (though with zero viewers that would be hard).


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 15, 2021)

Even if the above is the case, remember that there are not enough people to support it. Although there is a lot of worry in the politically minded, this alt-right clearly doesn't have the support for people who don't care much about politics. The Mail and Express are more worrying as their headlines drip hate to people who just glance at them.


----------



## tim (Sep 15, 2021)

Benjamin F said:


> I hope you are right - but we've seen dozens of times loss-making right wing media persisting for decades or even centuries because of its wealthy owners continuing support, whether it's _The Express, The Spectator or The_ _Jewish Chronicle. _Owning a significant niche of the media gives the owners a sense of importance and provides political leverage, specially within those niches. A bit like owning race horses or a football club - your primary sites of financial exploitation are elsewhere, its the social importance that matters.  Owners of GB News might be happy to make perpetual losses (so long as they are not ruinous). Even viewing figures to a degree aren't too significant, what is important is that the channel looks as though it can exert influence (though with zero viewers that would be hard).




The Spectator claims to make a small profit, which is more than can be said for the Guardian which has been losing money for decades.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 15, 2021)

Benjamin F said:


> I hope you are right - but we've seen dozens of times loss-making right wing media persisting for decades or even centuries because of its wealthy owners continuing support, whether it's _The Express, The Spectator or The_ _Jewish Chronicle. _Owning a significant niche of the media gives the owners a sense of importance and provides political leverage, specially within those niches. A bit like owning race horses or a football club - your primary sites of financial exploitation are elsewhere, its the social importance that matters.  Owners of GB News might be happy to make perpetual losses (so long as they are not ruinous). Even viewing figures to a degree aren't too significant, what is important is that the channel looks as though it can exert influence (though with zero viewers that would be hard).


I don't think GB News seemingly deciding to go with a Fox-style culture wars operation can be wrapped up as making commercial sense. The experience so far shows that there's not a large ready audience for it, and UK media regulation is likely to give it problems. The intention must be to subsidize it in the hope that it will in time foment revolution and give the owners untold power and status.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 15, 2021)

tim said:


> The Spectator claims to make a small profit, which is more than can be said for the Guardian which has been losing money for decades.


Think the Guardian has been making profit in recent years.


----------



## steveseagull (Sep 16, 2021)

RIP GB News. A more professional Murdoch gammon channel is launching









						Piers Morgan hired to launch Rupert Murdoch TV station talkTV
					

News UK TV station will be rival to floundering GB News and go on air early 2022




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 16, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> RIP GB News. A more professional Murdoch gammon channel is launching
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this was how the Turd World War was announced


----------



## elbows (Sep 16, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> RIP GB News. A more professional Murdoch gammon channel is launching
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have significantly more potential to poison the well than GB News ever managed.


----------



## killer b (Sep 16, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Think the Guardian has been making profit in recent years.


I think that was torpedoed by the pandemic, but it had been in the black for a couple of years leading up to it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 16, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> RIP GB News. A more professional Murdoch gammon channel is launching
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s going to be rather more successful than I’d like


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 16, 2021)

They have loads more resource than GB news and will be a whole lot slicker and key point is it won't be a rolling news station. They have access to all those presenters on Talkradio and Times Radio, NewsUK papers, and Virgin Radio for starters.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 16, 2021)

It’ll be The Sun, in TV form. People will lap it up.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 16, 2021)

Grim.

This will be the real deal.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 16, 2021)

Not surprised TBH, and there's a rumour that Andrew Neill will join after his contract with GBN to appear as a regular guest ends in December. 

This could trigger Discovery Networks to pull out of GB News, because they are not going to win against a Murdoch operation.

As I've mentioned before, I wouldn't be surprised it Murdoch ends up buying the remains of GBN on the cheap.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 16, 2021)

Don't know about the UK but rolling news ratings aren't exactly amazing, even Fox as the US Kingpin trails behind reality TV and pretty much all major sports. They cater to a narrow and generally ageing demographic, same as Murdoch will here. Bad for society, no doubt, but as with most of the Culture War bollocks the main group paying attention to it are the core audience and the obsessive Left - most people will never watch it. It's wider cultural influence that matters and the tabloids here have seen that waning for a long while.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 16, 2021)

YouSir said:


> and the obsessive Left



You're surely not referring to anyone here


----------



## tim (Sep 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> As I've mentioned before, I wouldn't be surprised it Murdoch ends up buying the remains of GBN on the cheap.



What has GBNewts got that Murdoch would either want or need?


----------



## agricola (Sep 16, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> RIP GB News. A more professional Murdoch gammon channel is launching
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagine if Rupes dies on launch day, it will be the official mourning channel.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 16, 2021)

agricola said:


> Imagine if Rupes dies on launch day, it will be the official mourning channel.


GOOD MOURNING BREXTAIN


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 16, 2021)

_Bosses believe Morgan fits in that category and is the biggest name to have signed up to the project. He will also write a column for the Sun, a book for the Murdoch-owned HarperCollins, and have his show produced on Murdoch-owned channels around the world._

Does Murdoch not realise that this content is going to be 100% Morgan calling Meghan Markle an evil bitch who didn't return his calls?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 16, 2021)

Looking forward to his share-tipping show


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 16, 2021)

tim said:


> What has GBNewts got that Murdoch would either want or need?



Posted on 16th July...



cupid_stunt said:


> No, he would be picking-up a basically 'bankrupt' business on the cheap, picking up the valuable transmission slots, very limited on Freeview not so much via satellite, plus the channel numbers (very limited on Sky, not so much on Freesat & Virgin) across all the platforms, there is probably some bits of infrastructure that could be used with their own studios.
> 
> He downgraded his plans for 'News UK', because of GB News launching, taking that out, changes the picture completely, let's not forget what he did with the so-called 'merger' of Sky TV & BSB back in the day, which was basically a take-over.
> 
> He's still planning to launch a 'News UK' TV service on streaming platforms, there're clear benefits to putting that on broadcast platforms for a few hours each evening. It would be run professionally and easily pick-up GBN viewers & more, he has his own sales house with well connected contacts in the advertising agencies, so wouldn't need Sky Media to sell the advertising & take commission.



Plus GBN is paying for a slot on 'Digital One', which is the main national commercial DAB multiplex in the UK, they won the bidding for that back in June or July, and still haven't launched GB News Radio, that's the last & very valuable slot available, which could be attractive to Murdoch if he wants to keep expanding his UK radio operations.


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 16, 2021)

"Today on TalkTV, we're going to be talking to Lucy from Santa Monica, who says Meghan refused to share her crayons in kindergarten..."


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 16, 2021)

YouSir said:


> It's wider cultural influence that matters and the tabloids here have seen that waning for a long while.


Exactly this. It doesn’t matter if only a few thousand watch it, millions will be talking about it. It will be his way to set the cultural and political agenda in exactly the way he did with The Sun.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 16, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> "Today on TalkTV, we're going to be talking to Lucy from Santa Monica, who says Meghan refused to share her crayons in kindergarten..."


'i only wanted the green one'


----------



## YouSir (Sep 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Exactly this. It doesn’t matter if only a few thousand watch it, millions will be talking about it. It will be his way to set the cultural and political agenda in exactly the way he did with The Sun.



A lot of that talk will be generated by the Left, especially the media part of it, who have far more interest in reacting to obvious bait than in building anything new.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 16, 2021)

YouSir said:


> A lot of that talk will be generated by the Left, especially the media part of it, who have far more interest in reacting to obvious bait than in building anything new.


"The Left", that well-known monolithic clique of monothought...


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 16, 2021)

YouSir said:


> the Left, […] the media part of it,


🤔


----------



## YouSir (Sep 16, 2021)

existentialist said:


> "The Left", that well-known monolithic clique of monothought...



The media part of it is fairly predictable, yes. Amongst the 3 or 4 Left Wing voices who get any real airtime I bet there'll be a more prominent focus on Murdoch News than anyone else outside of their arsehole viewership will ever give it.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> 🤔


?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 16, 2021)

YouSir said:


> ?


What is this beast of which you speak


----------



## YouSir (Sep 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> What is this beast of which you speak



Left Wing media? Novara, Owen Jones, Ash Sarkar, Grace Blakely etc. (very limited etc, they're generally the chosen victims for the more general media).


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 16, 2021)

YouSir said:


> Left Wing media? Novara, Owen Jones, Ash Sarkar, Grace Blakely etc. (very limited etc, they're generally the chosen victims for the more general media).


Ah, OK.  I don’t know Grace Blakey, but I tend to avoid the others.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 16, 2021)

YouSir said:


> Left Wing media? Novara, Owen Jones, Ash Sarkar, Grace Blakely etc. (very limited etc, they're generally the chosen victims for the more general media).



Sure, let me just pre-empt what I'm guessing the assumption is - no I don't think the media in general is a Left wing entity, take that as read.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 16, 2021)

YouSir said:


> Sure, let me just pre-empt what I'm guessing the assumption is - no I don't think the media in general is a Left wing entity, take that as read.


I was surprised to hear of the existence of a left wing media, outside of a handful of fringe liberals, conspiracy-nuts and the odd pet lefty.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I was surprised to hear of the existence of a left wing media, outside of a handful of fringe liberals, conspiracy-nuts and the odd pet lefty.



As I said, chosen victims. 'Pet lefty' works as well though. A handful of individuals who get mainstream coverage so the usual suspects can shout them down and be predictably incredulous. Although from what I can see that small minority are more than willing to play the same game, which is why they'll turn Murdoch News into a fixation for their followers no matter how irrelevant it (hopefully) ends up being.


----------



## steveseagull (Sep 16, 2021)

.


----------



## tim (Sep 16, 2021)

Brillo, blending into the orange background,  says it wasn't for him.




He's gone so mahogany, that I'm surprised that the BBC haven't ouijaed up Arthur Negus to value him.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 16, 2021)

Positively Trumpian


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 17, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Positively Trumpian


Trump is very on the orange side, Andrew Neil is more 1970s ercol.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 17, 2021)

A very overcooked gammon.


----------



## steveseagull (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## PR1Berske (Sep 17, 2021)

I think he genuinely, truly, believed that GBN would be a fully formed entity to immediately do battle against the "establishment". I think he genuinely thought that people would go from venting on Twitter to sitting down to watch every day. 

What he got instead was two-fold: a realisation that the target audience was actually extreme, anti - everything types, not the traditional conservatives he was aiming for ; and that you can build all the new fresh gleaming buildings you like, but before you can say you've created Coronation Street you first have to survive Eldorado.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 17, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I think he genuinely, truly, believed that GBN would be a fully formed entity to immediately do battle against the "establishment". I think he genuinely thought that people would go from venting on Twitter to sitting down to watch every day.
> 
> What he got instead was two-fold: a realisation that the target audience was actually extreme, anti - everything types, not the traditional conservatives he was aiming for ; and that you can build all the new fresh gleaming buildings you like, but before you can say you've created Coronation Street you first have to survive Eldorado.



I'm not sure the politics/beliefs of the audience really bothered him, more the lack of committed adulation. He regularly shows his arse as a mad narcissist on Twitter, playing to a narrow audience who think he's an intellectual titan. If GB News had given him that he wouldn't have left but the desiccated remains of their viewership is made up of the kind of swivel-eyed loons who need a new anti-'establishment' totem every ten seconds and who'll turn on them in an instant on pretty much any pretext. Too fickle by far to maintain an ego like that, far too small too which is probably the main issue. Give it a month though and he'll be lauded by his core fandom for being sensible, wise and genius enough to leave the project he started himself. Man's teflon really.

e2a: Just had a look - his entire Twitter timeline atm is retweeting people who think he's great and the guy in the clip is an idiot. Should really get himself a call in show where every contribution is screened, it'd be his natural home.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 18, 2021)

GB News not happy about Question Time.



"We stand for fair debate, tolerance, free speech and factual journalism."


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2021)

Mic:



> ...Gloria de Piero and Liam Halligan are still chained together for their show in which they pretend to like each other while having all the chemistry of a long-divorced couple where the restraining orders have lapsed in time for their daughter’s wedding but whose burning resentment over who got custody of the Nespresso machine abides.


🤣








						The War of Andrew's Arsehole: Neil vs. GB News vs. Murdoch vs. the numbers of Mr Beast...
					

The conflicts between ageing figures in traditional media look silly when you consider how new moguls are quietly making millions.




					brokenbottleboy.substack.com


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> GB News not happy about Question Time.
> 
> 
> 
> "We stand for fair debate, tolerance, free speech and factual journalism." View attachment 288977



I thought that was GBnews doing a funny


----------



## existentialist (Sep 18, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I thought that was GBnews doing a funny


I'm not sure GBNews _do_ funny.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 18, 2021)

“We look forward to welcoming back Andrew Neil on Monday his regular appearance”

It seems a bit odd that the guy leaves the channel over “differences of opinion in its direction” only to become a regular contributor.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I'm not sure GBNews _do_ funny.


Watch Davro have his prostate massaged by Dolan and then come back and try telling me GBNews doesn't understand comedy


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 18, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> “We look forward to welcoming back Andrew Neil on Monday his regular appearance”
> 
> It seems a bit odd that the guy leaves the channel over “differences of opinion in its direction” only to become a regular contributor.



It was reported that it was a deal done under his contract, that he has to continue with guest appearances until the end of the year.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 18, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> “We look forward to welcoming back Andrew Neil on Monday his regular appearance”
> 
> It seems a bit odd that the guy leaves the channel over “differences of opinion in its direction” only to become a regular contributor.



Contract reasons i guess.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 18, 2021)

This writer for the Press Gazette seems to think a 'merger' between GBN & TalkTV is likely.



> I doubt that the investors behind the £60m launch of GB News – including Dubai-based Legatum, UK hedge fund owner Paul Marshall and Discovery – spent that money for political reasons. And they certainly didn’t spend it to throw ever more after a costly fight to the death with Rupert Murdoch. They made a bet on achieving a return on their investment, an outcome which currently looks increasingly far-off.
> 
> Murdoch has the infrastructure, experience and muscle to pull off a successful TV launch with the added bonus that he can learn from the mistakes made by GB News. Given the professionalism of Times Radio, launched on DAB last year, it will be hard for campaigners to make an advertising boycott of TalkTV not look like sixth-form-level hatred of anything owned by Rupert.
> 
> My bet is that the best hope for an “out” from GB News investors now is a merger with TalkTV.



I would disagree that Paul Marshal isn't doing it for political reasons, and possibly Legatum too, but I am not convinced Discovery is in it for anything other than taking a punt, and as the biggest investor, they are very likely to be looking for a way out, and to cut their losses. 

Any 'merger' is likely to be basically a take-over, as it was when Sky 'merged' with BSB, dumping a lot of staff & studio equipment, but keeping those TV transmission slots, plus the as yet unused national DAB radio slot.









						Future of GB News: Is Rupert Murdoch takeover now on cards?
					

Future of GB News: As Andrew Neil quits saying he did not sign up to create UK version of Fox, is a merger with Murdoch's TalkTV most likely outcome?




					www.pressgazette.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 18, 2021)

Apparently CEO Frangopolous is 'increasingly bothered by leaks to the press', so he's not going to like this piece, oops. 



> The reality, sources have told the Guardian, is that rather than merely being on holiday Neil was locked in an increasingly fierce legal battle with the channel’s bosses from mid-July, with the station in turmoil as their lead presenter attempted to renegotiate and then exit a four-year contract believed to worth about £700,000 a year.
> 
> The chief executive, Angelos Frangopoulos, was overheard at the station’s west London headquarters over the summer cursing Neil’s name and pledging to sue the presenter for millions of pounds over alleged breach of contract.
> 
> At the same time, Neil is said to have claimed his reputation had been damaged due to being involved in a botched launch over which he had limited control. The presenter ultimately agreed to walk away without any money in order to get out of the channel, it is understood.





> While Neil ultimately agreed to remain as a twice-a-week pundit as part of his exit package, this is a temporary measure for the next few months and was designed to limit the public relations damage caused by his departure.
> 
> The Guardian has learned Neil began using the services of an employment lawyer in mid-July, less than a month after he launched the channel as lead presenter and chairman of the board. Staff said one issue is that the station never enacted a plan to let him present his show from home studios at his bases in the south of France and New York.





> Simon McCoy, who left the BBC to present the GB News breakfast programme, has been overheard multiple times by colleagues openly despairing at his position and mocking the low ratings for his slots co-hosting with Kirsty Gallacher.
> 
> Some GB News producers have already made enquiries to see if talkTV will hire them, while dark jokes and gallows humour about the working environment were recently made real when an overworked staff member collapsed in the office.





> “The rightwing Fox News channel [approach] isn’t working and won’t work, [some] presenters are stupid and badly informed, and it wasn’t the right strategy for the channel,” said one individual with knowledge of the channel’s workings.



Not a happy ship, for the captain to steer. 









						Behind the scenes of Andrew Neil’s departure from GB News
					

Sources say presenter was in legal battle with rightwing channel’s bosses over his £700,000-a-year contract




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Raheem (Sep 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I'm not sure GBNews _do_ funny.


Oh, they definitely do do.


----------



## tim (Sep 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I'm not sure GBNews _do_ funny.



 They do both 'Funny "fnarr fnarr" and funny peculiar'.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2021)

Just saw a huge GBeebies advertising board with Farages fucking face covering two thirds of it


----------



## moochedit (Sep 19, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Just saw a huge GBeebies advertising board with Farages fucking face covering two thirds of it


Quick find a marker pen


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Quick find a marker pen


I was thinking of petrol.


----------



## tim (Sep 19, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Just saw a huge GBeebies advertising board with Farages fucking face covering two thirds of it


Big saloon-bar bore is watching you.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 19, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Just saw a huge GBeebies advertising board with Farages fucking face covering two thirds of it



Where's this*? 



* asking for a friend.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 19, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Just saw a huge GBeebies advertising board with Farages fucking face covering two thirds of it


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 21, 2021)

Andrew Neil was due on the Farage show last night, as one of his regular two a week guest appearances, but was a no show.

Maybe after his performance on Question Times, Frangopoulos has decided the idea of keeping him as a caged prisoner guest until the end of the year was a fucking dumb as shit idea, that was always likely to back fire.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2021)

#goingwell


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 21, 2021)

GB News has gone much further and much quicker down teh rabbit hole than I expected but as people have mentioned the real winner from all this is Murdoch.  Its been a perfect dry run to see worked and what didn't, what there was an audience for and what was too niche.

If he can pick over the bones of GB News as well with staff and slots then all the better for him.  I doubt he'll want too many of their technical bods though.


----------



## Serene (Sep 21, 2021)

Have they put a test card up on the screen yet? I havent stumbled across the GB News channel for a while to notice it.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 21, 2021)

Has anyone got access to The Independent news paper, an article dealing with Gloria De Piero, a self dectlared 'leftie' is justifying her job at GB News....


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 21, 2021)

Serene said:


> Have they put a test card up on the screen yet? I havent stumbled across the GB News channel for a while to notice it.



I think that might be beyond their technical abilities.


----------



## tim (Sep 21, 2021)

Fedayn said:


> Has anyone got access to The Independent news paper, an article dealing with Gloria De Piero, a self dectlared 'leftie' is justifying her job at GB News....


This one I presume.









						Opinion: Why is a lefty like me working at GB News?
					

I’m fed up with people who don’t watch GB News defining who we are and what we stand for




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 21, 2021)

Fedayn said:


> Has anyone got access to The Independent news paper, an article dealing with Gloria De Piero, a self dectlared 'leftie' is justifying her job at GB News....



Here you go. 



Spoiler: Thanks to the 'Bypass Paywalls' addon



I’m a proud lefty. I joined the Labour Party as a teenager and am still a member today. I’m also a political journalist and to me, that means balancing the political debate. I take that very seriously.

So what am I doing on GB News? It’s “right-wing, shouty telly” isn’t it? I’d ask you to watch my political show and draw your own conclusions as to whether there’s anything right wing or shouty about it. I promise that you’ll just get balanced and impartial debate. I’ve made thousands of political programmes and I’m proud that I’m doing this one differently.

In my GB News programme The Real Me, I want to get to know our politicians beyond the slogans and posturing, to understand their personalities and give viewers an insight into who the individuals that make our laws really are. It is the very opposite of shouty. It’s inclusive, tolerant, open-minded and respectful.

Labour MP Vicky Foxcroft revealed that she is a survivor of child sexual abuse. Conservative MP Tracey Crouch told me how it feels to go through a miscarriage. Labour MP Wes Streeting talked about his struggle to reconcile being gay with his Christianity. Tory MP Robert Halfon discussed the challenges of navigating parliament with his form of cerebral palsy that makes walking difficult. Yesterday, Tan Dhesi, the first turban-wearing British Sikh MP, talked about racism. It’s not all trauma. I giggled when Brexit hardliner Steve Baker MP told me how he fell in love with his wife at first sight and that his chat-up line was, “Hi, my name is Steve Baker.”

We also report on the debates that take place every day in parliament but are rarely covered anywhere else. Every Monday, MPs discuss an issue which has come before parliament because 100,000 members of the public have signed a petition that demanded it be debated. This democracy in action is routinely ignored by the mainstream media, so GB News is giving a voice to these underrepresented issues and people.

I sometimes vehemently disagree with colleagues. That’s life in a liberal democracy. But I’ve also formed friendships with people I previously wouldn’t have given the time of day to. If I’d met former Brexit MEP Alex Phillips on a political panel show a few years ago, we would have dismissed one another’s views as deplorable. It would have been memorable only for a record amount of finger-wagging. But when Alex and I talk about feminism or the frustrations of living in a country where being born with a silver spoon counts for more than your talent, we are in complete agreement.

And can you really see journalists of the calibre of Simon McCoy, Colin Brazier and Alastair Stewart shouting people down or anchoring a show on the “British Fox News”? The friendship I’ve forged with builder’s son and award-winning economics journalist Liam Halligan is genuine and heartfelt, though we disagree constantly.

So who is watching GB News? Nothing beats knocking on doors as an MP if you want to discover what the UK really thinks, but my enduring friendships with my working class mates from childhood kept me grounded when I moved down to London.

I sometimes vehemently disagree with colleagues. That’s life in a liberal democracy. But I’ve also formed friendships with people I previously wouldn’t have given the time of day to. If I’d met former Brexit MEP Alex Phillips on a political panel show a few years ago, we would have dismissed one another’s views as deplorable. It would have been memorable only for a record amount of finger-wagging. But when Alex and I talk about feminism or the frustrations of living in a country where being born with a silver spoon counts for more than your talent, we are in complete agreement.

And can you really see journalists of the calibre of Simon McCoy, Colin Brazier and Alastair Stewart shouting people down or anchoring a show on the “British Fox News”? The friendship I’ve forged with builder’s son and award-winning economics journalist Liam Halligan is genuine and heartfelt, though we disagree constantly.

So who is watching GB News? Nothing beats knocking on doors as an MP if you want to discover what the UK really thinks, but my enduring friendships with my working class mates from childhood kept me grounded when I moved down to London.

Call me chippy if you like, but the friendships I’ve made in adult life are also predominantly with people from working class backgrounds. When they tell me their nan, or auntie or dad watch GB News every day I feel nothing but pride. I know I’m reaching an audience outside of London – those hard-working Brits who have been ignored by the mainstream media for so long. That’s what’s driven me throughout my life, both in politics and journalism.

My working class background has always shaped who I am and what I stand for, but when I look at the background of some of my colleagues, my childhood struggles pale into insignificance. Kenyan-born Mercy Muroki became a mum at 18 while claiming universal credit, got a first class degree, and she has just received an MSc from Oxford. I’m in awe of her.

Michelle Dewberry was raised on a Hull council estate and left school at 16 with two GCSEs. Neither share my politics but who am I to judge them for coming to a different conclusion than me? I’ve no idea what the politics of the CEO Angelos Frangopoulos is – which is proper – but I do know his dad was a taxi driver. I have worked in a lot of newsrooms during my journalistic career and I can tell you from firsthand experience that this diversity just doesn’t happen elsewhere.

Why have I written this piece? Because I’m fed up with people who don’t watch GB News defining who we are and what we stand for. So my message to my fellow lefties is simple: come on the channel. You’re always welcome and we will, genuinely, listen to you.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 21, 2021)

Cheers both


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 21, 2021)

"Waa... waa... I'm a proud lefty, so please stop slagging me off for contributing to GB News, OANN, The Blackshirt, Der Stürmer, etc. etc."
​


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 21, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a lot of anecdotally shit justification, like alphabetti spaghetti spewed onto a plate and re-arranged...


----------



## belboid (Sep 21, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I’d ask you to watch my political show"

Would that be because no one else is doing?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 21, 2021)

Fedayn said:


> That is a lot of anecdotally shit justification, like alphabetti spaghetti spewed onto a plate and re-arranged...



It's a requirement at GBN to be able to spew out alphabetti spaghetti and re-arrange it.


----------



## stavros (Sep 21, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> GB News has gone much further and much quicker down teh rabbit hole than I expected but as people have mentioned the real winner from all this is Murdoch.  Its been a perfect dry run to see worked and what didn't, what there was an audience for and what was too niche.
> 
> If he can pick over the bones of GB News as well with staff and slots then all the better for him.  I doubt he'll want too many of their technical bods though.


Presumably he and Brooks have a network of people who know vaguely what they're doing from when he owned Sky News.


----------



## steveseagull (Sep 21, 2021)

Andrew Neil has officially fallen victim to cancel culture


----------



## Nylock (Sep 21, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I'm not sure GBNews _do_ funny.


Not on purpose anyway....


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which bypass paywalls add on do you use mine has stopped working? Cheers


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 22, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Andrew Neil has officially fallen victim to cancel culture



An article rather ironically written by a GB News contributor......


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 22, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Which bypass paywalls add on do you use mine has stopped working? Cheers



This one, it seems to work for most sites, but has stopped working for The Times {of London]. 









						GitHub - iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-chrome: Bypass Paywalls web browser extension for Chrome and Firefox.
					

Bypass Paywalls web browser extension for Chrome and Firefox. - GitHub - iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-chrome: Bypass Paywalls web browser extension for Chrome and Firefox.




					github.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 22, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Andrew Neil has officially fallen victim to cancel culture




I love this line...



> They added: “The new chairman, Paul Marshall, who replaced Andrew, also told the newsroom the board was united in ‘sacking’ him, which is total bullshit. *It’s all about to blow up – get your popcorn ready.*”


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## steveseagull (Sep 23, 2021)

Andy has waded back in. Cancelled and turned upon by the viewers


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2021)

cancel culture


----------



## 8ball (Sep 23, 2021)

Fedayn said:


> An article rather ironically written by a GB News contributor......



Oh, God - is he that embarassing dimwit from the Indie?


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 23, 2021)

8ball said:


> Oh, God - is he that embarassing dimwit from the Indie?



From the I newspaper, often on that creepy fuck Dan Wootton's show.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 23, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Andy has waded back in. Cancelled and turned upon by the viewers



Looking forward to neils twitter spats with farage!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 23, 2021)

They can't even get Nexit done properly


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 23, 2021)

The bots are coming after him.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The bots are coming after him.


He no need for this.


----------



## T & P (Sep 23, 2021)

Nazi bots coming after him. He’s doomed.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2021)

I think Andrew Neil has been badly mischaracterized and libeled on this thread  

He has lucid moments: 









						Andrew Neil tears into GB News over ‘smears and lies’
					

Presenter said he ‘couldn’t be happier’ about no longer having anything to do with the network




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## tim (Sep 24, 2021)

First, they cancelled Guto,
And I did not speak out,
Because he'd worked for "Call me Dave"

Then, they cancelled Brillo
And I did not speak out
Because I was laughing too much.

Hopefully, they'll dump Farage in the channel
And I shan't call the RNLI
Because he wouldn't want me to.


----------



## Cwmflame (Sep 24, 2021)

GB News is just a disaster. I came close to a breakdown: ANDREW NEIL
					

He's been on IRA and jihadi hit lists, and is also a formidable boss. So it comes as a surprise when Andrew Neil starts to cry and confesses to me how he nearly succumbed to mental collapse.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Excuse the link to the Mail……someone’s regretting their disastrous choices and looking for sympathy.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 25, 2021)

Hugs Andy (((())))


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 25, 2021)

On the IRA and jihadi hit lists? That's great crossover appeal.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 25, 2021)

> Two directors, conscious of the PR disaster should their lead presenter and chairman walk out after just two weeks, suggested he take July and August off. They assured him that by September the glitches would have been ironed out. Andrew agreed.





> ‘I came off air at 9pm. Susan turned up with my driver. We went straight to the airport and were in the air before 10pm. We had a glass of champagne. It was like a mercy flight or a CIA extraction flight to get away.’ He chuckles briefly, but his palpable despair soon returns.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 25, 2021)

I so hope that all this ends up in court, it would be hilarious entertainment.


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2021)

Someone paste the whole article please, I'm not disabling my ad blocked for the Mail


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2021)

Amazon docudrama ideally  

Casting?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 25, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Amazon docudrama ideally
> 
> Casting?



No, it should be on a 'free to air' channel, for maximum audience reach.

As for casting... 



Spoiler: Nigel Farage


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 25, 2021)

killer b said:


> Someone paste the whole article please, I'm not disabling my ad blocked for the Mail



All the juicy bits are quoted by other papers, try the Guardian.









						Andrew Neil ‘almost had breakdown’ at GB News
					

Veteran presenter, who quit after eight shows, says technical faults and other problems ‘would have killed him’ if he had carried on




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 25, 2021)

Who'd have thought that sitting around chatting shit could be so physically gruelling, poor Andrew what a hero


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 25, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Amazon docudrama ideally
> 
> Casting?


Amazon Prime follow up to the Spurs 'All or Nothing' season


----------



## agricola (Sep 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> All the juicy bits are quoted by other papers, try the Guardian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not to side with the vest-wearer here but one of the lines from GB News is worth reading (emphasis added):



> “The launch date of GB News was set to accommodate Andrew’s own travel plans. Indeed, contrary to management’s wishes, *it was Andrew who insisted the launch date be announced*, failing which he refused to travel to London for it.”



... so the original plan was to not announce they had launched?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 25, 2021)

Poor snowflake


----------



## moochedit (Sep 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I so hope that all this ends up in court, it would be hilarious entertainment.


Win win really!   cunt vs cunts


----------



## brogdale (Sep 25, 2021)

Rather surprisingly, it looks as though they've managed to pitch a stall in the right place and time for the LP's Brighton conference.
 at the _it's better than your studio _comment!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 25, 2021)

This is the first time I've quoted a tweet from GB News, but I think this one is justified. 

I know this guy is actually a comedian IRL, but I am fairly sure he's not taking the piss here, I think he actually believes in the delusional bullshit he spews out, in this egotistical monologue, with a script that the 'Drop the Dead Donkey' team would be proud of, it's a real treasure trove of complete lunacy.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is the first time I've quoted a tweet from GB News, but I think this one is justified.
> 
> I know this guy is actually a comedian IRL, but I am fairly sure he's not taking the piss here, I think he actually believes in the delusional bullshit he spews out, in this egotistical monologue, with a script that the 'Drop the Dead Donkey' team would be proud of, it's a real treasure trove of complete lunacy.



I'd have thought a comedian could have done a better job than that...though TBF he doesn't have a lot to work with


----------



## brogdale (Sep 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is the first time I've quoted a tweet from GB News, but I think this one is justified.
> 
> I know this guy is actually a comedian IRL, but I am fairly sure he's not taking the piss here, I think he actually believes in the delusional bullshit he spews out, in this egotistical monologue, with a script that the 'Drop the Dead Donkey' team would be proud of, it's a real treasure trove of complete lunacy.



Risible.

_Say what you like without fear of losing your job 

_


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is the first time I've quoted a tweet from GB News, but I think this one is justified.
> 
> I know this guy is actually a comedian IRL, but I am fairly sure he's not taking the piss here, I think he actually believes in the delusional bullshit he spews out, in this egotistical monologue, with a script that the 'Drop the Dead Donkey' team would be proud of, it's a real treasure trove of complete lunacy.




He says "crumbs"!!! 


Crikey.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 25, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Rather surprisingly, it looks as though they've managed to pitch a stall in the right place and time for the LP's Brighton conference.
> at the _it's better than your studio _comment!




Good headline on this...GB News has a stand at the Labour Party conference and absolutely nobody knows why. 









						GB News has a stand at the Labour Party conference and absolutely nobody knows why
					

We don’t know what the opposite of preaching to the choir is, but we imagine it looks a lot like the ‘anti-woke’, right-wing news channel GB News having a stand at this year’s Labour Party conference.The build-up to the event has seen the party met with intense media scrutiny, after Sir Keir...




					www.indy100.com


----------



## klang (Sep 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is the first time I've quoted a tweet from GB News, but I think this one is justified.
> 
> I know this guy is actually a comedian IRL, but I am fairly sure he's not taking the piss here, I think he actually believes in the delusional bullshit he spews out, in this egotistical monologue, with a script that the 'Drop the Dead Donkey' team would be proud of, it's a real treasure trove of complete lunacy.



christ on a pushy.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Good headline on this...GB News has a stand at the Labour Party conference and absolutely nobody knows why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rather weirdly they appear to be broadcasting _news _from their Brighton stall.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 25, 2021)

has anyone told them Murdock is going to start a channel that will make them fold quicker than Granada talk TV
​


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is the first time I've quoted a tweet from GB News, but I think this one is justified.
> 
> I know this guy is actually a comedian IRL, but I am fairly sure he's not taking the piss here, I think he actually believes in the delusional bullshit he spews out, in this egotistical monologue, with a script that the 'Drop the Dead Donkey' team would be proud of, it's a real treasure trove of complete lunacy.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


>


TBF, I think the Iraqi guy has a much better comedic delivery...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2021)

Neil Oliver ffs 

#holdtheline nonsense on the twitter, apparently he did a lecture for the anti-vax mob , they are all over the #holdtheline shite . 🙄


----------



## not a trot (Sep 26, 2021)

Boat trip on Loch Lomond yesterday. Weather was Shute. On the subject of Shute, the onboard commentary was courtesy  of Neil  Oliver.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 28, 2021)

This is worth reading in full.



> Part of the problem is that instead of presenting the viewer with news events which they can, in turn, process into views or opinions, GB News runs the opposite way. It essentially presents the same rotating set of views and opinions, which are flimsily triggered by a trawl of news events, no matter how spurious. Some of these totemic views include: we don’t like Meghan and Harry, being woke is bad, cancel culture is bad, lockdowns are a disgrace, green or BLM activists are dangerous idiots and, lastly, vaccines and climate change: hmm, not sure, we haven’t totally made our minds up yet.





> Three men set the tone for what GB News currently is, and where it could be going in the future if it’s able to limp on much further.
> 
> First up is Farage, who strangely undercuts his legitimate status as a formidable political achiever by having some of the most gimmicky TV ideas this side of an Alan Partridge pitch meeting. His daily hour-long show features a segment called Barrage the Farage, where he takes Twitter questions from his fans (which he stresses he has definitely not seen in advance). Who needs a prior peek when they’re as bumlickingly banal as: “How do you keep going even though you wake up at 5am every morning, Nigel?” Then there’s WTF – What The Farage, wherein Nige tells us what’s got his goat today (giving BLM training to the NHS is dangerous Marxism, that kind of thing). The really surreal one though is Talking Pints, which is a chummy chat at a conventional news studio desk featuring, well, pints. Pints, right there, on the desk. I love drinking and I love news, but my God, it’s a sad sight to see them combined like that. If other countries still run those TV shows that play clips from weird and wacky foreign telly, Talking Pints is surely the one they’ll use to have a big fat laugh at Britain today.





> If Farage is getting some small sips in at 7pm, by 10pm GB News is a slurring, ranting mess of a network. This is when Dan Wootton takes over and pushes the tone of GB News to new lows. Wootton is the kind of nightly TV host and _MailOnline_ columnist who has the stones to cry: “Why is nobody talking about this?!” while simultaneously, y’know, talking about this. He speaks softly and slowly at the end of sentences for creepy, disapproving effect, a bit like Margaret Thatcher used to. His twisted obsession with Meghan Markle borders on the deranged, while his introduction of guest Neil Fox as a “broadcasting legend” proves he actually is deranged. He’s only really consistent on the subject of drugs: at once being full of alarming, vaccine-hesitant rhetoric and also shocked and appalled that people use cocaine (worth noting that even the tabloids have shied away from this form of faux disapproval in recent years, aware of the hypocrisy of everyone from cabinet ministers down being open about using it). It is, for my money, the worst TV show I can remember seeing. At points, it reminded me of being bullied as a kid.





> Thomas Hedley Fairfax Harwood is just 25, and permanently dresses like he’s three proseccos down at a posh wedding. He has the genuine political savvy and know-it-all-ness of a Westminster journalist in their mid-forties, but crucially, he has the opinions and life outlook of a jaded 88-year-old retired colonel. As recently as 2016, he was just a second-year student at Durham Uni, making a name for himself online by standing as a “satirical” joke candidate for the NUS who pledged to defeat Isis and claimed Harambe, the silverback gorilla who launched a thousand internet memes, as a supporter. After working for right-wing politics site _Guido Fawkes_, he’s now both a host and a constant onscreen presence on GB News. He’s articulate, knowledgeable, good-looking and deeply obnoxious all at once. He can pass as a normal, impartial journalist for minutes at a time, before suddenly turning on a dime and blithely referring to “horrible south London tower blocks” in a segment about housing, or advocating vigilante justice and “biffing” Insulate Britain protestors (seriously though, who says “biffing”?) before the police rip the insulation from their own houses, just to spite them.



Well, that's those three ripped to bits. 









						Why GB News was always going to be a chaotic and hateful mess
					

Beyond the diva dramas at GB News, does anyone even know what the station is showing 100 days since its launch? Oliver Keens watched for a week and found a channel waiting to be steamrollered by Rupert Murdoch and Piers Morgan




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 29, 2021)

,but I would rather set my balls on fire.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 30, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Neil Oliver ffs
> 
> #holdtheline nonsense on the twitter, apparently he did a lecture for the anti-vax mob , they are all over the #holdtheline shite . 🙄



Not aware of that - Google suggests that hashtag has been linked to all manner of things including journalists’ rights, church youth outreach groups, cyber crime doohickies…


----------



## 8ball (Sep 30, 2021)

Oh, lovely cut to ads in the middle of the weather forecast.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 30, 2021)

8ball said:


> Oh, lovely cut to ads in the middle of the weather forecast.


Are their weather forecasts like the daily express with constant claims of a heatwave/snow blizzard due every week?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 30, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Are their weather forecasts like the daily express with constant claims of a heatwave/snow blizzard due every week?



Well, there was a fair amount of rain forecast and then a strong recommendation to buy some South African biltong…

They seem to be on the money about the rain, and they also disapprove of murder quite strongly so maybe things are looking up for the quality of their journalism.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Are their weather forecasts like the daily express with constant claims of a heatwave/snow blizzard due every week?


all cloud formations that look like the QoOH and stuff...


----------



## 8ball (Sep 30, 2021)

brogdale said:


> all cloud formations that look like the QoOH and stuff...
> 
> View attachment 290760



Isn’t that a kitten with an axe?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2021)

8ball said:


> Isn’t that a kitten with an axe?


What are you, some sort of filthy republican or summat?



To see is to believe that she's looking over us from heaven.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 30, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Are their weather forecasts like the daily express with constant claims of a heatwave/snow blizzard due every week?



No, the weather forecasts are provided by the Met office.

Basically they are the only part of their output that isn't made up.


----------



## elbows (Sep 30, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> No, the weather forecasts are provided by the Met office.
> 
> Basically they are the only part of their output that isn't made up.



They need to be accurate so that if Farage goes flying, he doesnt get into any weather-related accidents.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 30, 2021)

elbows said:


> They need to be accurate so that if Farage goes flying, he doesnt get into any weather-related accidents.


Or if he went on a boat. I mean he wouldn't want to have to call the RNLI out would he?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 30, 2021)

brogdale said:


> What are you, some sort of filthy republican or summat?
> 
> View attachment 290761
> 
> To see is to believe that she's looking over us from heaven.



I’ve tried, but I’m still just getting a kitten with an axe.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 30, 2021)

8ball said:


> I’ve tried, but I’m still just getting a kitten with an axe.


I see it. It's wearing either flying goggles or a Zorro mask.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 30, 2021)

Raheem said:


> I see it. It's wearing either flying goggles or a Zorro mask.



Def flying goggles.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 30, 2021)

Ah yes, full weather forecast now.  

And a Sky advert.  Picking up customers for when the channel collapses, no doubt.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 30, 2021)

Don McLean on now and he is _so_ off message (very eco-worried and pro-vax) but Dan Wootton is trying _so_ hard to be nice. 

I think GB News had no idea what he was about and vice versa.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Oct 1, 2021)

Is that the man of Crackerjack with the emu?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 1, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> Is that the man of Crackerjack with the emu?



American Pie.

You mean Don Maclean.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Oct 1, 2021)

Imagine Rod Hull and Emu doing a cover of American Pie.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Imagine Rod Hull and Emu doing a cover of American Pie.


Would have been a smash hit in the 80s tbf , blown that fucking Orville out of the water.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 1, 2021)

I see their captions are still shit, leading academics are doing what?   



It's all going so well.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 1, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I see their captions are still shit, leading academics are doing what?
> 
> View attachment 290796
> 
> It's all going so well.



A "laugh campaign" sounds innovative, mind


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 1, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I see their captions are still shit, leading academics are doing what?
> 
> View attachment 290796
> 
> It's all going so well.


Do you know what the story was about?


----------



## Leafster (Oct 1, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I see their captions are still shit, leading academics are doing what?
> 
> View attachment 290796
> 
> It's all going so well.


It's when you fail to launch something properly and everyone laughs at you. 

Something GB News knows all about.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 1, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Do you know what the story was about?



No idea, someone just sent me that image on whatsapp.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 1, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I see their captions are still shit, leading academics are doing what?
> 
> View attachment 290796
> 
> It's all going so well.


And still that horribly cropped text on the banner


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Do you know what the story was about?


far right academics demanding their right to defend slavery 









						Home - History Reclaimed
					

Welcome to History Reclaimed, an independent group of scholars with a wide range of opinions on many subjects, who intend to challenge distortions of history




					historyreclaimed.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 1, 2021)

existentialist said:


> And still that horribly cropped text on the banner



They have kept it like that, just for you.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 1, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They have kept it like that, just for you.


Bastards!


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 1, 2021)

belboid said:


> far right academics demanding their right to defend slavery
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wondered if it was something like that. Fucking pricks.


----------



## tim (Oct 1, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I see their captions are still shit, leading academics are doing what?
> 
> View attachment 290796
> 
> It's all going so well.



Mary Whitehouse is looking better than would be expected for someone who has been decomposing for two decades.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 1, 2021)

belboid said:


> far right academics demanding their right to defend slavery
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They've hidden their demands quite well amongst the other gubbins - they need to take some lessons from Insulate Britain.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 1, 2021)

belboid said:


> far right academics demanding their right to defend slavery
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dangerous people.  

Actively trying to pervert and bastardize history to suit their deeply unpleasant modern day agenda and doing it whilst hiding beneath a veneer of academia.  People like this are far more dangerous and far more toxic then the likes of Tommy Robinson and his goons.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 1, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Dangerous people.
> 
> Actively trying to pervert and bastardize history to suit their deeply unpleasant modern day agenda and doing it whilst hiding beneath a veneer of academia.  People like this are far more dangerous and far more toxic then the likes of Tommy Robinson and his goons.



I know history is a serious business, but i think thats a bit harsh on baldrick and co


----------



## 8ball (Oct 1, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Dangerous people.
> 
> Actively trying to pervert and bastardize history to suit their deeply unpleasant modern day agenda and doing it whilst hiding beneath a veneer of academia.  People like this are far more dangerous and far more toxic then the likes of Tommy Robinson and his goons.



It looks really innocuous if you just scan the homepage too. 
Guess that's deliberate - Googling them gives a much better impression of what they're about.


----------



## Storm Fox (Oct 1, 2021)

I looked at their page on slavery Britain, Slavery, and Anti-Slavery - History Reclaimed and the piece seems to be 'Well everyone was doing it so that's OK then - plus the Africans help us get slaves too'



> Slavery is an ancient institution. From the earliest times, victors in battle chose to enslave the vanquished rather than slaughter them. Not only was it ancient; it was universal. Across the globe societies have employed forced labour in agriculture, mining, public works and even as troops. All the ancient Mesopotamian civilisations practised slavery in one form or another, starting with Egypt in the third millennium BC.





> These ‘culture wars’ seem to be aimed squarely at demoralizing Western countries.  They are being pursued in the media, in public spaces, in museums, universities, schools, civil services, local government, business corporations and even churches.





> Slavery and the slave-trade, then, were alive and well in Africa long before Europeans arrived to develop the export market. The Portuguese were the first to seek slaves from West Africa in the 1440s, to make up for a labour-shortage in Portugal and to man sugar plantations on their Atlantic island possessions, not least Madeira.





> While the British investors and merchants bear responsibility for that, so do their African suppliers. Commercial and political élites in west and central Africa “appear to have made large profits from helping to meet the American demand for slave labour_”_.



To me this seems very awkward to say the least and a great deal of missing the point.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 1, 2021)

It's a war on history and an attempt to shift the blame, the horror of slavery away from the West. To normalise it.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 1, 2021)

Its OK.  The Europeans just expanded the market.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 1, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is the first time I've quoted a tweet from GB News, but I think this one is justified.
> 
> I know this guy is actually a comedian IRL, but I am fairly sure he's not taking the piss here, I think he actually believes in the delusional bullshit he spews out, in this egotistical monologue, with a script that the 'Drop the Dead Donkey' team would be proud of, it's a real treasure trove of complete lunacy.



You know when you're in a really shit job, but you can't leave for financial reasons or whatnot, so you pretend it's not the job thats shit, it's the people around it (previous employees for example) that make it seem worse than it actually is? 
This is that.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2021)

belboid said:


> far right academics demanding their right to defend slavery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cancel them ffs


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2021)

Not sure if they’re connected to theRestore  Trust lot, but I wouldn’t be surprised.  

They use the organising hashtag #empirestrikesback









						Insurgents to bring war on ‘wokeness’ to National Trust AGM
					

Group called Restore Trust is waging campaign to put candidates on charity’s 36-seat governing council




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## 8ball (Oct 1, 2021)

belboid said:


> Not sure if they’re connected to theRestore  Trust lot, but I wouldn’t be surprised.
> 
> They use the organising hashtag #empirestrikesback
> 
> ...



I'm glad the world has caught up with the National Trust.  Remember trudging round so many places as a kid wondering why they were filled with hagiographies to these people who were clearly right bastards.

The hashtag thing raised a chuckle.


----------



## stavros (Oct 1, 2021)

I've not deigned to watch GBN for any period longer than about a minute, so I may be rushing to judgement and doing it a disservice.

However, when I briefly flicked on earlier Farage was claiming that keeping the Northern Ireland protocol amounted to France "annexing" part of the United Kingdom.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 1, 2021)

stavros said:


> I've not deigned to watch GBN for any period longer than about a minute, so I may be rushing to judgement and doing it a disservice.
> 
> However, when I briefly flicked on earlier Farage was claiming that keeping the Northern Ireland protocol amounted to France "annexing" part of the United Kingdom.



You randomly wander in on one of the best bits of the day and still aren’t happy?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2021)

belboid said:


> Not sure if they’re connected to theRestore  Trust lot, but I wouldn’t be surprised.
> 
> They use the organising hashtag #empirestrikesback
> 
> ...


I am a member , and very helpfully the restore trust lot named all their 6 (male)  candidates , so I voted for 6 lady candidates.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 1, 2021)

They’re probably the same ringpieces that got apoplectic at the existence of Rastamouse a few years back.  Pathetic fucking cunts the lot of them.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 1, 2021)

stavros said:


> I've not deigned to watch GBN for any period longer than about a minute, so I may be rushing to judgement and doing it a disservice.
> 
> However, when I briefly flicked on earlier Farage was claiming that keeping the Northern Ireland protocol amounted to France "annexing" part of the United Kingdom.


He may have stumbled on a neat solution.


----------



## stavros (Oct 1, 2021)

8ball said:


> You randomly wander in on one of the best bits of the day and still aren’t happy?


I get the vibe that GBN isn't too big on "happiness".


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 1, 2021)

stavros said:


> I get the vibe that GBN isn't too big on "happiness".



It's not big on anything, apart from bullshit.


----------



## Funky_monks (Oct 1, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> They’re probably the same ringpieces that got apoplectic at the existence of Rastamouse a few years back.  Pathetic fucking cunts the lot of them.


I missed that - is Rastamouse somehow controversial?


----------



## Raheem (Oct 1, 2021)

Funky_monks said:


> I missed that - is Rastamouse somehow controversial?


Think it hit controversy because white 5 year-olds were doing Jamaican accents on the bus, in Tesco's etc. Possibly that's not the controversy being referred to. 

Rastamouse was much more popular with me than Raheem jr, tbh.


----------



## Funky_monks (Oct 1, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Think it hit controversy because white 5 year-olds were doing Jamaican accents on the bus, in Tesco's etc. Possibly that's not the controversy being referred to.
> 
> Rastamouse was much more popular with me than Raheem jr, tbh.


Monks Jr Loved it for a bit, but I do occasionally find myself listening to the spin off records from time to time......


----------



## CH1 (Oct 2, 2021)

Was just watching a Youtube lecture from CentrePlace in Canada about the history of Venice.
Shocked to see a GB News Ad pop up - short only 20 or 30 seconds - but first up was Nigel Farage, who really believes in what he's doing at GB News - then Andrew Neil, likewise. Presumably there is a long lead time on Youtube advertising.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 4, 2021)

No wonder GB News is in love with Farage, including 'The Political Correction' which he co-hosts, he takes the top 6 spots in the latest BARB viewing figures, even the Saturday compilation/repeat of his 'Talking Pints' feature beats all other shows, which must be gutting for all the other presenters.

Meanwhile the 'Brazier' show, replacement for the Andrew Neil show, fails to make an appearance in the Top 15, and the 'Great British Breakfast', the most sane show, only manages to get one appearance. 




Meanwhile their weekly reach has finally dropped below 1m.



Meanwhile...


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2021)

As hilarious as it is depressing; fuck me these tory delegates are thick.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 6, 2021)

of course leveling up doesn't mean anything,  swivel eyed loons the lot of 'em


----------



## two sheds (Oct 6, 2021)

Yes - we'll be cutting taxes after we've leveled up  so a couple of weeks when there's no more poverty then


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2021)

No wonder these people think Patel, Truss and Raab are clever.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 7, 2021)

GB News debating the most important stories again.









						East Lancashire's Britannia Coconut Dancers ‘black face’ prompts TV debate
					

The Britannia Coconut Dancers were debated on GB News yesterday when the use of their black face paint was pulled into question.




					www.lancashiretelegraph.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Oct 7, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> GB News debating the most important stories again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, it was inevitable that they'd be all over THAT story...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 8, 2021)

GB News confuses Grantham MP Gareth Davies with Welsh politician in its news coverage
					

A TV station's mix-up led to a picture of Grantham MP Gareth Davies being used instead of that of a Welsh MP with the same name.




					www.granthamjournal.co.uk
				




It's all going so well.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 8, 2021)

totally forensic


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 9, 2021)

GB News host says we should think what ‘Christmas is all about’ amid goods shortages
					

T’is the season to be having a good long think “about what Christmas is all about” if you’re concerned about the impact of shortages on this year’s festive period, GB News presenter Isabel Oakeshott has said.Speaking during her first show on the controversial news channel on Friday, the...




					www.indy100.com


----------



## two sheds (Oct 9, 2021)

Anyone pointing out shortages is both unpatriotic and unChristian


----------



## brogdale (Oct 9, 2021)

This is all God's will, after all.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 10, 2021)

Very disappointed with Ray Mears. He's been standing in for Neil Oliver, just seen it on YouTube. I used to very much respect the guy, but not anymore.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Oct 10, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I'm very disappointed with Ray Mears. He's been standing in for Neil Oliver. I used to very much respect the guy, but not anymore.



Wtf? I mean has wank fantasies over the marines but the GBeebies?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 10, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Wtf? I mean has wank fantasies over the marines but the GBeebies?


Yeah, as I say, just seen a brief clip of it on YouTube. I always respected the guy's bushcraft programmes. Always did wonder what his politics was, but was never aware tbh.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Oct 10, 2021)

He looks weird in a suit:


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 10, 2021)

The likes of


RileyOBlimey said:


> He looks weird in a suit:



Oliver and Mears should stick to their telly programme stuff and stay away from politics.

But they just can't resist it can they?


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Oct 10, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> The likes of
> 
> Oliver and Mears should stick to their telly programme stuff and stay away from politics.
> 
> But they just can't resist it can they?



Hopefully both are now too tainted for normal tv. A warning to others.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 10, 2021)

"People deserved to be listened"


----------



## 8ball (Oct 10, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> The likes of
> 
> Oliver and Mears should stick to their telly programme stuff and stay away from politics.
> 
> But they just can't resist it can they?



Oliver is a massive cock-end of long standing whereas Mears in that video comes over like there is an off-camera gun aimed at his head.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 10, 2021)

are they just desperate and trying to ring around “popular” but desperate faces to pimp their shit message

Run out of production ideas? Mainstream media not ring your phone any more? Bills to pay. Get yourself on GB tv and just spout our down to Earth homilies. What could go wrong..


----------



## tim (Oct 10, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Very disappointed with Ray Mears. He's been standing in for Neil Oliver, just seen it on YouTube. I used to very much respect the guy, but not anymore.



He refused to build my sister an igloo. That's the kind of person he really is


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 10, 2021)

tim said:


> He refused to build my sister an igloo. That's the kind of person he really is


"Is that true?"

"Well, it's snow joke..."


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 10, 2021)

tim said:


> He refused to build my sister an igloo. That's the kind of person he really is



What a snowflake


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 10, 2021)

Fun survival fact:

If whilst attempting to stay alive in the wilderness you hunt down Ray Mears, kill him and eat his liver, you will still die from a vitamin GB overdose.


----------



## stavros (Oct 10, 2021)

I briefly flicked over to GBN during one of the ad breaks in the snooker, and found Lembit Opik opining that the MP's standard salary of £82k wasn't enough, as "it's an insecure job".


----------



## tim (Oct 10, 2021)

stavros said:


> I briefly flicked over to GBN during one of the ad breaks in the snooker, and found Lembit Opik opining that the MP's standard salary of £82k wasn't enough, as "it's an insecure job".


Lembit is currently the Parliamentary Chairbeing of Asgardia, the space nation.






I wouldn't be surprised if he did a  Marshall Applewhite next time we have a cometary visit.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 10, 2021)

tim said:


> Lembit is currently the Parliamentary Chairbeing of Asgardia, the space nation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's certainly not a Lib Dem these days. Former Montgomeryshire MP Lembit Opik expelled from Liberal Democrat party


----------



## gosub (Oct 11, 2021)

CH1 said:


> He's certainly not a Lib Dem these days. Former Montgomeryshire MP Lembit Opik expelled from Liberal Democrat party


£6-12 to hear Chris Grayling and Lembit Opik give adivice online


----------



## tim (Oct 11, 2021)

gosub said:


> £6-12 to hear Chris Grayling and Lembit Opik give adivice online



He's a cheeky boy in a cheeky Universe.


----------



## not a trot (Oct 11, 2021)

gosub said:


> £6-12 to hear Chris Grayling and Lembit Opik give adivice online


Make it £20 and I'll find some time to listen. I am correct in thinking they pay me the money, right.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 11, 2021)

gosub said:


> £6-12 to hear Chris Grayling and Lembit Opik give adivice online


Maybe Babestation was on the blink.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Oct 11, 2021)

It would still be a tough wank by any stretch of the imagination 🤢


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 12, 2021)

Apparently they have found a new 'news' story to bang on about, and it's going to rock woke the world, they have banging on about it across the day, including Farage's show, I just flicked over to to see it's a major discussion point on Crazier Brazier's show.

What is it?



Spoiler: <drum roll>












						Superman comes out as bisexual in new issues of DC comic book
					

The new storyline, which features Jon Kent, the son of Clark Kent and Lois Lane, was announced on National Coming Out Day, an annual LGBTQ+ awareness day.




					news.sky.com


----------



## existentialist (Oct 12, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Apparently they have found a new 'news' story to bang on about, and it's going to rock woke the world, they have banging on about it across the day, including Farage's show, I just flicked over to to see it's a major discussion point on Crazier Brazier's show.
> 
> What is it?
> 
> ...


The moment I saw that story, I thought "There's something GB News will be all over"


----------



## two sheds (Oct 12, 2021)

Have they named it 'Superperson' yet?


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 12, 2021)

I didn't even know that DC Comics were still publishing tbh or that GB News were still broadcasting for that matter


----------



## CH1 (Oct 13, 2021)

I am watching the Farage creep right now. How is this not like Rush Limbaugh or Alex Jones?
Farage's diatribes may be mellow, but they are still rants and divorced from reality.
One of the ingredients today is of course Bisexual Superman at DC comics.
War on Woke again again again.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 13, 2021)

It's actually Superman's son. Who is also called Superman, which is how they do things in America.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 13, 2021)

Dissapointed in Mears. Would quite like to see Farage's 'Talking Pints' replaced by Bruce Parry interviewing Micheal Fabricant while they are both off their tits on toad venom.


----------



## rekil (Oct 13, 2021)

A waste of money but...









						Nigel Farage says he was tricked into saying 'Up the RA'
					

The GB News presenter said the slogan during a pre-paid social media video.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 14, 2021)

I heard Farage was going to be live from a pub in Port Talbot today, so had to set it to record for the general LOLz, needless to say I've not been disappointed. 

Firstly, anyone spot any problems with his audience...



...apart from them all being old white guys, wearing black suits and black & yellow striped UKIP ties?   

The sound was all over the fucking place, they had to go to an early extended ad break with promos for themselves to pad it out about 8 minutes in, then to a pre-recorded report on PT steelworks for a couple of minutes, then another early ad break, finally getting back to the pub at 7.17 to hear Farage saying, 'OK, I am standing by'. 

WTF is Stephen Kinnock doing on this comedy show?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 14, 2021)

Oh, questions from the audience, only problem being they don't actually have any mics for the audience.  

Correction, this audience member has been handed a mic, only problem being it just doesn't actually work. 

Now Farage is trying to read out questions from cards instead, but he appears to have forgotten his reading glasses, 'oh. I can't actually read this one', this is comedy gold.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 14, 2021)

Oh, apparently all those old guys are members of the Port Talbot male voice choir, who happen to wear black & yellow striped UKIP-style ties.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 14, 2021)

BTW - one of those promos were for Crazier Brazier's show asking the most important questions, like has last night's C-4 'My first threesome' show pushed the limits of decently to breaking point.

Clearly he's never had one, and is jealous.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 15, 2021)

> Angelos Frangopoulos wants to change the script for *GB News, which has quickly established itself as Britain’s first 24-hour rolling chaos channel.*







> "Sometimes you have to just press the button and go. But in hindsight if I had known some of the technical issues we would face I would have rethought that. We had certain pressures around that date that we couldn't control.
> 
> "But we have no regrets," he says. *"We are on air flawlessly now with terrific quality video."*



Last night's 'Farage at Large' would suggest otherwise, you delusional fool!



> *The average audience for GB News reached 15,942 last week*, according to analysis by TV ratings compiler BARB. It is less than half of the 48,942 and 77,285 respectively recorded by Sky News and BBC News.



Fucking hell, under 16,000, that's the worst so far. 



> From Monday, a new team will bring 182 news bulletins a week after viewers called for headline updates between the channel's welter of opinionated programming.



Fucking hell, 4 months after launch, and they are finally introducing news bulletins.  



> GB News' potential is already prompting a reaction from its rivals. Murdoch's decision to launch TalkTV, an insurgent current affairs channel spearheaded by Piers Morgan, is "absolutely defensive", according to Frangopoulos.
> 
> "They can see the numbers GB News is generating and they are in the same territory as us because we are launching on radio against Talk Radio," he adds. "It is a validation of our business."



Murdoch is certainly watching the numbers, and laughing his arse off. 









						GB News boss: ‘Farage has been a huge success… I thank Andrew Neil for that terrific idea’
					

Angelos Frangopoulos is also unconcerned with the threat of Rupert Murdoch's TalkTV, and says he was close to hiring Piers Morgan




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2021)

Are you still watching it? There's better stuff on telly you know. Try Squid Game.


----------



## killer b (Oct 15, 2021)

maomao said:


> Are you still watching it? There's better stuff on telly you know. Try Squid Game.


I know right. I thought _my_ life was empty.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 15, 2021)

maomao said:


> Are you still watching it?



Nope, apart from last night's Farage show live from a pub, because I just knew it would be comedy gold, and it was.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 15, 2021)

Farage most likely was the first to identify the 25 year old killer of Sir David Amis MP as SOMALI live on TV tonight.
He then went on to opine that this will turn out to be an Islamic terrorist killing - and that he himself had been asking for better security for MPs "for years".
AND most of his security mates would certainly have "smelt" a "wrong un".

The Farage might turn out to be right - but he can't resist dog whistling either.

I see Farage as a modern day Savanorola. In 1498 when Savanorola had had his bonfire of the vanities he was himself hanged and burned on a bonfire.
No chance of that for Nigel I'm afraid, though he would richly deserve it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 15, 2021)

Just had a message saying, 'fucking hell mate, check out GBN from 6pm', with a link to their live youtube channel, bit of fiddling to find the 6pm start.

Special programme with Dewberry & Brazier on the death of that Tory MP, kicks off with Dewberry pruning her hair, as Brazier announces the death, and there's laughter in the background!   

Just over a minute in, they go to Johnson for his statement, and play about 2 minutes of him with no sound!   

Still, I guess the delusional Frangopoulo is right in saying, *"we are on air flawlessly now with terrific quality video"*, just not flawlessly with the behaviour of the presenters and production team, nor audio.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Just had a message saying, 'fucking hell mate, check out GBN from 6pm', with a link to their live youtube channel, bit of fiddling to find the 6pm start.
> 
> Special programme with Dewberry & Brazier on the death of that Tory MP, kicks off with Dewberry pruning her hair, as Brazier announces the death, and there's laughter in the background!
> 
> ...


The lols off at the very point of imparting the 'sad' news is perfect.


----------



## not a trot (Oct 15, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Farage most likely was the first to identify the 25 year old killer of Sir David Amis MP as SOMALI live on TV tonight.
> He then went on to opine that this will turn out to be an Islamic terrorist killing - and that he himself had been asking for better security for MPs "for years".
> *AND most of his security mates would certainly have "smelt" a "wrong un".*
> 
> ...


The only fucking thing they smelt was yoghurt.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> WTF is Stephen Kinnock doing on this comedy show?


Stephen Kinnock is a prize cunt and would fit right in.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 19, 2021)

That Lembit Opil was on just now on their sofa - the EU Commission are bullying Poland re gay rights (ie no gay rights) and withholding Covid treatment funds.
I reckon shortly Lembut will be crying genocide because the Law and Justice Party want to ban abortions and ban homosexuality - and the EU commission and ECJ are objecting.


----------



## rekil (Oct 20, 2021)

rekil said:


> A waste of money but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And another.

Gerard Adams birthday and brighton anniversary.









						Watch: Nigel Farage tricked into saying another IRA slogan in video message
					

Nigel Farage has been tricked into saying another slogan supporting the IRA by tricksters who targeted the controversial personality on the video message site Cameo.Former politician and TV personality read out a birthday message to 'Gerry Adams' and is seen using the term “tiocfaidh ar la”...




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 20, 2021)

He's such a fucking muppet.


----------



## steveseagull (Oct 20, 2021)

Best way to keep him busy is to keep getting him to read out IRA slogans and having to apologise for not being very patriotic.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 20, 2021)

Farage spritual coup tonight. Michael Nazir--Ali - formerly Bishop of Rochester was quaffing a pint (unlike most of the guests who seem to opt for water or G & T)
Naturally Nigel was trying to tease out why the former Bishop had defected to the Roman Catholic Church.
Really Farage ought to have got Anne Widdecombe in to do the interview - she would have understood the issues.

Actually Bishop Nazir-Ali was the one who drew up a report in favour of women Bishops - so it was hardly surprising when Nigel asked him if the Church of England was now woke that the former bishop side-stepped such an analysis completely.

As far as I could see the main reason Nazir-Ali was pissed off with his former employer was because the churches were all shut during lock-down
Actually I think  ALL churches of all denominations were shut during lock-down.

Still Michael Nazir-Ali is joining a special part of the Roman Catholic Church where former Anglican priests are allowed to be married - so he won't have to put away his wife of 50 years. He also said in the Ordinariat they use the Book of Common Prayer, with Cranmer's beautiful words.

A bit odd he should say this - it is widely believed that when he was burnt at the stake for being a Protestant Cranmer held his hand into the flames of his funeral pyre to make sure it was burnt up - as this was the hand which signed the confession that he was a heretic (under torture).

*"Fire being now put to him, he stretched out his right hand, and thrust it into the flame, and held it there a good space, before the fire came to any other part of his body; where his hand was seen of every man sensibly burning, crying with a loud voice, 'This hand hath offended.'  As soon as the fire got up, he was very soon dead, never stirring or crying all the while."*

I reckon former Bishop Michael is as much a maverick as Nigel Farage. They deserve a pint together!


----------



## dessiato (Oct 21, 2021)

I emailed GB News yesterday asking them to correct some, I called it misinformation, statements about renewable energy in the UK made by Farage. I got an automated response and eagerly await further correspondence from them.


----------



## Chz (Oct 21, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Still Michael Nazir-Ali is joining a special part of the Roman Catholic Church where former Anglican priests are allowed to be married


Celibacy of the priesthood in the RC Church isn't dogma. It's quite common (even though the events themselves are rare) for a married priest from another denomination to be allowed to convert to Catholicism and remain married. However, you can't be a married layperson and expect to become an RC priest, and under no circumstances whatsoever can an RC priest get married after ordination.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 21, 2021)

Chz said:


> Celibacy of the priesthood in the RC Church isn't dogma. It's quite common (even though the events themselves are rare) for a married priest from another denomination to be allowed to convert to Catholicism and remain married. However, you can't be a married layperson and expect to become an RC priest, and under no circumstances whatsoever can an RC priest get married after ordination.


What you say is correct - but I'm looking from the Anglican perspective - why did he do it?
He is apparently devoted to Anglican traditional liturgy, and doesn't mind women priests or bishops.

Nigel Farage of course probably hasn't been to church since his Dulwich College days, and was not able to ask the right questions to uncover the mystery.


----------



## tim (Oct 21, 2021)

Chz said:


> Celibacy of the priesthood in the RC Church isn't dogma. It's quite common (even though the events themselves are rare) for a married priest from another denomination to be allowed to convert to Catholicism and remain married. However, you can't be a married layperson and expect to become an RC priest, and under no circumstances whatsoever can an RC priest get married after ordination.


To be more precise married priests can convert to Catholicism and remain priests. Also, there is the issue of the Uniate churches: autonomous churches with their own Patriarchs that have been integrated into the broader Roman Communion. These follow Orthodox and Eastern traditions including ordaining married men to the Priesthood. 

There is a district in Calabria which was settled by Albanian refugees 500 years ago where many of the priests are married









						Italo-Albanian Catholic Church - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## tim (Oct 21, 2021)

CH1 said:


> What you say is correct - but I'm looking from the Anglican perspective - why did he do it?
> He is apparently devoted to Anglican traditional liturgy, and doesn't mind women priests or bishops.
> 
> Nigel Farage of course probably hasn't been to church since his Dulwich College days, and was not able to ask the right questions to uncover the mystery.


He's a reactionary homophobic old fuck who is bitter about not becoming Archbishop of York or Canterbury.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 21, 2021)

CH1 said:


> What you say is correct - but I'm looking from the Anglican perspective - why did he do it?
> He is apparently devoted to Anglican traditional liturgy, and doesn't mind women priests or bishops.
> 
> Nigel Farage of course probably hasn't been to church since his Dulwich College days, and was not able to ask the right questions to uncover the mystery.



He wrote an article about it, in the Daily Mail. I guess Farage didn't read it beforehand.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 22, 2021)

This interview between smarmy Dan Wooton and Tim Rice (Jesus Christ Superstar/Evita lyricist) was I thought an example of a gentleman avoiding crass traps from an interviewer.


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 22, 2021)

CH1, that's an 18 minute clip of GB News. I thought the point of this thread was so we don't have to watch it


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 26, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> No wonder GB News is in love with Farage, including 'The Political Correction' which he co-hosts, he takes the top 6 spots in the latest BARB viewing figures, even the Saturday compilation/repeat of his 'Talking Pints' feature beats all other shows, which must be gutting for all the other presenters.
> 
> Meanwhile the 'Brazier' show, replacement for the Andrew Neil show, fails to make an appearance in the Top 15, and the 'Great British Breakfast', the most sane show, only manages to get one appearance.
> 
> ...



That was from three weeks ago, and viewing figures continue to go south, w/e 17/10 and the weekly reach has dropped to a record low of 855,000 / 1.41%, with average daily minutes down to just 21 seconds, so much for their plans to beat Sky News. 



So, how's their special super star presenter performing?

Well, Farage, still takes the top five positions, but compared to 3 weeks ago, his most rated show has dropped from 106,500 to 79,700, no. 2 from 94,000 to 66,400, no. 3 from 85,100 to 63,800, no, 4 from 81,000 to 59,100, and his co-hosted Political Correction show down from 57,800 to 42,800 - impressive drops all round.   



Then there's more decreases across the rest of their Top 15 shows, with position 15 down from 34,500 to just 27,300.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 26, 2021)

In other news, OFCOM has launched their first investigation into GB News, whereas before they have just rejected the public's complaints, it concerns Farage's Talking Pints segment of his show on Monday 23rd August, which was apparently with darts legend Bobby George, there's no details of exactly what they are investigating.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 26, 2021)

I notice Farage had David Starkey on Talikng Pints recently. Recommended to me on YouTube, but I couldn't go through with it. Can't stand either of those two.


----------



## steveseagull (Oct 26, 2021)

This is not GB News but it deserves a viewing here


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 26, 2021)

Who's that idiot that thinks you can grow concrete ?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 26, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> This is not GB News but it deserves a viewing here



#growtheconcrete


----------



## two sheds (Oct 26, 2021)

So you've never seen a concrete tree?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 26, 2021)

Interesting you can be a loopy right wing channel with the approval of OFCOM, but Google/Youtube have taken down loopy left wingers Novara Media.
Any back-story we need to know?


----------



## belboid (Oct 26, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Interesting you can be a loopy right wing channel with the approval of OFCOM, but Google/Youtube have taken down loopy left wingers Novara Media.
> Any back-story we need to know?



It's back already. youtube said it was an error after content had been flagged up.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 26, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Interesting you can be a loopy right wing channel with the approval of OFCOM, but Google/Youtube have taken down loopy left wingers Novara Media.
> Any back-story we need to know?




TalkRadio was deleted earlier in the year too (nothing to do with concrete trees as far as I understand.  Not sure what is behind it this time with Novara Media.
A billionaire got a bee in his bonnet about something, maybe?

edit: cheers, belboid - got to be careful with dem algoriddims...


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 27, 2021)

It's fascinating, in a way, how GBN barely registers now. Not even parodied much any more.


----------



## stavros (Oct 30, 2021)

I briefly switched onto GBN during the ad break of what I was watching last night, to witness Mark Dolan bringing up Britain "coming to France's rescue" during the war, when commented about the current fishing dispute.

Mark Dolan was born in 1974.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 30, 2021)

Someone representing Jersey fisherman was on the radio the other day saying that they hadn't experienced this sort of aggression from the French government since 1943. 

Not sure what happened in 1943. De Gaulle must have said something really rude in one of his BBC broadcasts.


----------



## stavros (Oct 30, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Not sure what happened in 1943. De Gaulle must have said something really rude in one of his BBC broadcasts.


An image of the incident in question:


----------



## CH1 (Oct 30, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Someone representing Jersey fisherman was on the radio the other day saying that they hadn't experienced this sort of aggression from the French government since 1943.
> 
> Not sure what happened in 1943. De Gaulle must have said something really rude in one of his BBC broadcasts.


Someone got their date wrong. It was occupied by Germany then German occupation of the Channel Islands - Wikipedia


----------



## existentialist (Oct 31, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Someone representing Jersey fisherman was on the radio the other day saying that they hadn't experienced this sort of aggression from the French government since 1943.
> 
> Not sure what happened in 1943. De Gaulle must have said something really rude in one of his BBC broadcasts.


I suspect it would have been the Vichy government . That's some wondrous self-owning right there!


----------



## nogojones (Oct 31, 2021)

Chz said:


> Celibacy of the priesthood in the RC Church isn't dogma. It's quite common (even though the events themselves are rare) for a married priest from another denomination to be allowed to convert to Catholicism and remain married. However, you can't be a married layperson and expect to become an RC priest, and under no circumstances whatsoever can an RC priest get married after ordination.


And Priestdaddy by Patricia Lockwood is one of the best books I've read over the last year. It's a memoir about living with her dad, who also happens to be a converted catholic priest. Genuinely funny


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2021)

A friend's dad who was an actual Anglican Bishop has recently converted to Catholicism, and I was wondering whether they would let him carry on priesting. Seems a bit weird, there's a lot of liturgical differences beyond celibacy. The homophobes need a safe port in a storm though I guess.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 31, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> That was from three weeks ago, and viewing figures continue to go south, w/e 17/10 and the weekly reach has dropped to a record low of 855,000 / 1.41%, with average daily minutes down to just 21 seconds, so much for their plans to beat Sky News.
> 
> View attachment 294203
> 
> ...


Half them viewing figures is cupid_stunt looking for snippets to put in this thread


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 31, 2021)

nogojones said:


> Half them viewing figures is cupid_stunt looking for snippets to put in this thread





Nope, I don't have a BARB box spying on me, and I gave up dipping into it some weeks ago, apart from that first 'Farage at Large' show, because I knew that outside broadcast would be comedy gold, and it was.


----------



## tim (Oct 31, 2021)

killer b said:


> A friend's dad who was an actual Anglican Bishop has recently converted to Catholicism, and I was wondering whether they would let him carry on priesting. Seems a bit weird, there's a lot of liturgical differences beyond celibacy. The homophobes need a safe port in a storm though I guess.


Priesting is fine, bishopping is off the cards unless his wife dies.

Presumably your friend's dad is the infamous flying Bishop of Ebsfleet. The only other bishop aside from the embittered bishop of Rochester to be turned recently.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2021)

Didn’t Tony Blair, who was another kind of minister, convert to Roman Catholicism? Must have been feeling guilty about something


----------



## A380 (Oct 31, 2021)

Didn’t UKIP under The man frog’s watch once run a dog whistle poster about mosques with this picture? 



Fully embraced Catholicism there…


----------



## existentialist (Oct 31, 2021)

A380 said:


> Didn’t UKIP under The man frog’s watch once run a dog whistle poster about mosques with this picture?
> 
> View attachment 294977
> 
> Fully embraced Catholicism there…











						Ukip mistakes Westminster Cathedral for mosque
					

Nigel Farage’s local Ukip branch calls out BBC for ingrained liberal bias in holding straw poll about leader in front of noted Muslim place of worship ... wait, hang on




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 31, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Ukip mistakes Westminster Cathedral for mosque
> 
> 
> Nigel Farage’s local Ukip branch calls out BBC for ingrained liberal bias in holding straw poll about leader in front of noted Muslim place of worship ... wait, hang on
> ...


I thought it was a mosque as I was walking past it aswell to be fair


----------



## stavros (Oct 31, 2021)

killer b said:


> A friend's dad who was an actual Anglican Bishop has recently converted to Catholicism, and I was wondering whether they would let him carry on priesting. Seems a bit weird, there's a lot of liturgical differences beyond celibacy. The homophobes need a safe port in a storm though I guess.


----------



## tim (Oct 31, 2021)

.


killer b said:


> A friend's dad who was an actual Anglican Bishop has recently converted to Catholicism, and I was wondering whether they would let him *carry on priesting*. Seems a bit weird, there's a lot of liturgical differences beyond celibacy. The homophobes need a safe port in a storm though I guess.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 4, 2021)

GB News ‘devastated’ by the death of their only viewer
					

The GB News presenters and crew were said to be shocked and saddened by the news that their only viewer passed away yesterday. They were even more shocked and saddened to hear the news first from the BBC. Tom Thirkettle, 75, had watched the channel since it first aired. His daughter June...




					www.newsbiscuit.com
				






> Tom Thirkettle, 75, had watched the channel since it first aired. His daughter June described him as a one-off and said although he would be greatly missed there was consolation in knowing he died doing what he loved best, shouting in agreement at another Dan Wootton monologue.





> When asked if it was worth the effort, they said they took a dim view of any suggestion that they should call time on the station. Although with their lighting setup they admitted they took a dim view of most subjects.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 8, 2021)

WTF.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> WTF.



I could see how a few of these charlatans might get a bit moist about the nether portions in regard to launching some kind of Patriotic War against the French. Ignorant cunts that they are (the charlatans, not the French).


----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> WTF.



I did catch a tiny bit of that item, and if (if!) we're going to be fair to them it was fairly clear that caption was made in click-baiting jest.

To be equally fair I think the one in the middle of that screenshot made some allusion to them being "typically French", whatever that means.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2021)

stavros said:


> To be equally fair I think the one in the middle of that screenshot made some allusion to them being "typically French", whatever that means.



Means they let you know when they're unhappy about something, rather than muttering, slamming drawers and saying "no, nothing... IT'S FINE" when asked what's up.


----------



## T & P (Nov 11, 2021)

So I'm on the mailing list of SRO Audiences, a company that sources audiences for TV shows. From time to time you can apply to, or get invited to apply, to a variety of TV shows such as Graham Norton or The Last Leg. Always decent entertainment comedy shows on the Beeb or Channel 4 that normal, non-cunt human beings might want to attend.

Today however I received an email from them about a new comedy politics show:



I thought the font they used for the title was familiar, and sure enough it's an upcoming show by GB fucking News.

What the fuck, SRO Audiences?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 11, 2021)

So, are you going T & P?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 11, 2021)

The word comedy is doing much heavy lifting there isn't it.


----------



## T & P (Nov 11, 2021)

Tempting but no. I don't have much of a heckler nature in me. Anyone can apply though. It'd be fun if the audience ends up being composed of normal human beings who contront the twat.

I'm more upset at SRO Audiences, and will probaly write to them and ask them if they really want to have that bunch of cunts in their portfolio.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 11, 2021)

T & P said:


> So I'm on the mailing list of SRO Audiences, a company that sources audiences for TV shows. From time to time you can apply to, or get invited to apply, to a variety of TV shows such as Graham Norton or The Last Leg. Always decent entertainment comedy shows on the Beeb or Channel 4 that normal, non-cunt human beings might want to attend.
> 
> Today however I received an email from them about a new comedy politics show:
> 
> ...



I think that's the one they show quite late on a Saturday.
Saw one, and tbf it was the most reasonable thing I'd seen on the channel - they had some comedians of differing views and some diversity of opinion in the audience too, and there wasn't a pre-agreed agenda to push.  

This may have been a blip, obv.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 11, 2021)

Should make it an Urban night out, flood them with ticket requests then just sit there deathly silent throughout the whole thing, every ‘gag’ bombing.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 12, 2021)

Eamonn Holmes is joining GBNews. 

Eamon Holmes set to quit This Morning for rival broadcaster


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 12, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> Eamonn Holmes is joining GBNews.
> 
> Eamon Holmes set to quit This Morning for rival broadcaster


Not surprised. He's off the scale in the loonspuddery dept. Ruth sat at home watching him on her revitalegs , getting pissed after trampling the fields setting fire to  5g masts.


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2021)

That's an odd move - was he about to get sacked from This Morning or something?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 12, 2021)

> Now Eamonn is poised to become a *big-name signing *for beleaguered GB News



LOL


----------



## NoXion (Nov 12, 2021)

After what happened with Andrew Neil I'm honestly surprised that any "name" would go for GB News.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 12, 2021)

NoXion said:


> After what happened with Andrew Neil I'm honestly surprised that any "name" would go for GB News.



I guess if opportunities are down to GBN vs. the alien conspiracy channel...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## MickiQ (Nov 12, 2021)

I thought it was just the Nigel Farage Show these days


----------



## YouSir (Nov 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




Was going to ask why they weren't getting arch Rent-a-Twat Piers Morgan in but he's off on the Murdoch teet apparently. Bet Holmes has been told his ITV contract won't be renewed, would have to be daft to join the sinking ship otherwise.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 12, 2021)

YouSir said:


> Bet Holmes has been told his ITV contract won't be renewed...


You are indeed correct.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 12, 2021)

WTf is Holmes doing on this channel


make his tv ad that airing atm the moment a bit more interesting


they said growing old was great


but my backs hurt, my kness are hurting and i've suddenly become a fucking racism apologist


----------



## stavros (Nov 12, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> I thought it was just the Nigel Farage Show these days


That's Question Time.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 12, 2021)

he must of gotten upset when they gave norton the unit flag suit instead of him


----------



## 8ball (Nov 14, 2021)

Mark Dolan on a monologue about the need to take climate change just now.  Bit out if kilter with the usual thrust.

Maybe he knows no one is watching any more so he may as well ad lib.

One thing more in tune with the usual theme is that the sound keeps cutting out…


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 14, 2021)

HOW THE EVER SUFFERING FUCK IS THIS CHANNEL STILL GOING????


----------



## 8ball (Nov 14, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> HOW THE EVER SUFFERING FUCK IS THIS CHANNEL STILL GOING????



Seems to have more advertisers than it had a few weeks ago.  Maybe they’ve reduced their prices.


----------



## T & P (Nov 14, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> HOW THE EVER SUFFERING FUCK IS THIS CHANNEL STILL GOING????


The trick is not to watch it.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Nov 15, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> HOW THE EVER SUFFERING FUCK IS THIS CHANNEL STILL GOING????



Big money funnelled via big cunts.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 15, 2021)

8ball said:


> Seems to have more advertisers than it had a few weeks ago.  Maybe they’ve reduced their prices.



Like a lot of the smaller channels, they are just bundled-up in a package and sold by Sky Media on a cost per thousand viewers (reach), so they don't set the rates themselves, it's basically like an auction with Sky Media filling-up airtime at whatever price they can get.

Of course, with GB News, a lot of advertisers have requested they are excluded from any packages brought by their media buyers, hence why most the ads are tele-shopping types that pay the lowest rates, rather than big brands.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 15, 2021)

T & P said:


> The trick is not to watch it.



I haven't watched the channel at all and it's still limping along. Your "trick" doesn't do squat.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 15, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> HOW THE EVER SUFFERING FUCK IS THIS CHANNEL STILL GOING????



Ironically enough, it's only this place that reminds me that it is.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 15, 2021)

19force8 is clearly on commission


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 15, 2021)

A mate who is a data scientist (and also doesn’t follow any news out of choice so hadn’t even heard of GB News) got approached by them for a job in charge of their analytics, the aim being to increase viewers, improve programming and raise advertising spend.

He watched a bit of it and described it as highly amusing. He concluded it was an interesting job but one to do at a normal company instead of with GB News.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Like a lot of the smaller channels, they are just bundled-up in a package and sold by Sky Media on a cost per thousand viewers (reach), so they don't set the rates themselves, it's basically like an auction with Sky Media filling-up airtime at whatever price they can get.
> 
> Of course, with GB News, a lot of advertisers have requested they are excluded from any packages brought by their media buyers, hence why most the ads are tele-shopping types that pay the lowest rates, rather than big brands.



I guess it’s one of the few places your ads will end up if you can only afford to buy exposure to 20 or so viewers.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 15, 2021)

8ball said:


> Seems to have more advertisers than it had a few weeks ago.  Maybe they’ve reduced their prices.



I recorded Farage tonight, as their most watched programme, so I could whizz past his shit, and check out the ad breaks.

When they launched they had 4 ad breaks per hour of around 4 minutes each, that dropped to 4 x 2 minutes after the ad boycott campaign, from my research tonight, that has now dropped to just 3 x 2 minutes.

This sort of shit interests me, I must be a bit sad.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 15, 2021)

how many of them are for ads for coins by some dodgy company


only avalable to 50000 household in the united kingdom 

that you can own at 5 pound a month by signed up to the gulable pensioner list avalable to every scammer in the country


----------



## 19force8 (Nov 15, 2021)

two sheds said:


> 19force8 is clearly on commission


They gave me a choice of an influencer deal or £5 up front.

I wish I'd taken the fiver


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 16, 2021)

They do have a sponsor for the weather now, so a advertiser that has specifically selected GB News, this 'opportunity' was first advertised by Sky Media back in early August, so it has taken a fairly long time to sell it, and maybe the sponsor isn't aware of what they have brought into, as it's sponsored by the Canary Islands, so I assume their tourist board.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I recorded Farage tonight, as their most watched programme, so I could whizz past his shit, and check out the ad breaks.
> 
> When they launched they had 4 ad breaks per hour of around 4 minutes each, that dropped to 4 x 2 minutes after the ad boycott campaign, from my research tonight, that has now dropped to just 3 x 2 minutes.
> 
> This sort of shit interests me, I must be a bit sad.


I thank you for your service and dedication.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I recorded Farage tonight, as their most watched programme, so I could whizz past his shit, and check out the ad breaks.
> 
> When they launched they had 4 ad breaks per hour of around 4 minutes each, that dropped to 4 x 2 minutes after the ad boycott campaign, from my research tonight, that has now dropped to just 3 x 2 minutes.
> 
> This sort of shit interests me, I must be a bit sad.



Yeah, I didn’t mean necessarily more _adverts_ as a proportion of time, but they seem to have more different companies advertising, rather than heavy rotation of a used car dealership, an ad for Sky TV and one for a suicide prevention hotline, as was the case some weeks back.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Nov 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They do have a sponsor for the weather now, so a advertiser that has specifically selected GB News, this 'opportunity' was first advertised by Sky Media back in early August, so it has taken a fairly long time to sell it, and maybe the sponsor isn't aware of what they have brought into, as it's sponsored by the Canary Islands, so I assume their tourist board.


Slogan: “Come to the beautiful Canary Islands and escape shit GB weather and shit GB News”?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 16, 2021)

Switched on last night for a moment and it was Dan Wootton interviewing Neil Oliver (who has Covid). It's so desperate they've taken to interviewing their own presenters when they're off sick.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 16, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Switched on last night for a moment and it was Dan Wootton interviewing Neil Oliver (who has Covid). It's so desperate they've taken to interviewing their own presenters when they're off sick.



Good to hear the anti-lockdown twat has covid.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Good to hear the anti-lockdown twat has covid.


You can just imagine covid thinking, 'now'smy chance to get the fucker'


----------



## 8ball (Nov 16, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> You can just imagine covid thinking, 'now'smy chance to get the fucker'



You'd think the virus would go easy given the consistent unwavering support the channel has been providing.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 16, 2021)

I think we all know covid is ruthless and gives nil fucks about loyalty.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Good to hear the anti-lockdown twat has covid.


Has it changed his opinions at all though?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 16, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Switched on last night for a moment and it was Dan Wootton interviewing Neil Oliver (who has Covid). It's so desperate they've taken to interviewing their own presenters when they're off sick.


How do we know for sure he has covid though? I've can't find anything about it online.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 16, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Has it changed his opinions at all though?


Ofcourse not


----------



## moochedit (Nov 16, 2021)

Surely he should be in the studio proudly sharing his covid viruseses with everyone?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 16, 2021)

He was at home via zoom. I can't find anything about it either, but he was definitely talking about having symptoms. Point is it was pretty weak having nobody but their own staff to interview.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 16, 2021)

8ball said:


> an ad...for a suicide prevention hotline


Talk about targeted advertising


----------



## cybershot (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## equationgirl (Nov 19, 2021)

Um, they really have their finger on the pulse, don't they.

I don't think Bowie is touring at the moment...


----------



## moochedit (Nov 19, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I don't think Bowie is touring at the moment...


Bloody lazy of him  Someone needs to call ATOS


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 19, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Bloody lazy of him  Someone needs to call ATOS


And Border Force - pretty sure he's an illegal alien 😱


----------



## 19force8 (Nov 19, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> And Border Force - pretty sure he's an illegal alien 😱


He's not Sting so he could be.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 19, 2021)

19force8 said:


> He's not Sting so he could be.


Bowie where is thy death


----------



## klang (Nov 19, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Neil Oliver (who has Covid)


He's one of the few who really deserves a nasty dose of it, the cunt.


----------



## tim (Nov 19, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Has it changed his opinions at all though?


Yes he is now convinced that Andrew Neil shed all over him.

He  should be given one of those Shetland Viking long-boat funerals if he dies and a Woowardian wicker-man one if he doesn't.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 19, 2021)

klang said:


> He's one of the few who really deserves a nasty dose of it, the cunt.


The thing is he's using it, just as I suspected, to say that covid 'isn't that bad' and that it's seriousness is exagerrated.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2021)

tim said:


> Yes he is now convinced that Andrew Neil shed all over him.
> 
> He  should be given one of those Shetland Viking long-boat funerals if he dies and a Woowardian wicker-man one if he doesn't.


he should be given a long boat funeral anyway, why wait till he's dead.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 19, 2021)

Happened to catch Liam Halligan's financial advice programme "On the money" this lunchtime.
Looked very amateurish. Not up to Radio 4's "Moneybox" - and that;s not saying much.

Apparently Farage had Halligan on earlier in the week talking ecomnomics (so a deluded friend from Wimbeldon tells me)

I magine my surprise on Googling to fiind Liam Halligan on the SDP Youtube channel being interviewed for 45 minutes by the leader of the SDP in familiar terms.
At the time of the interview (2019) Halligan had just written a book called "Home Truths" which sets out his views on why the English housing market is fucked.

This SDP interview had much more substance than his GB News programme  - where they make him read falteringly off an autocue.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 23, 2021)

Sky News presenter is joining GB News.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 23, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Sky News presenter is joining GB News.




Makes sense.  Sounds like it pays well enough, and you don’t have to worry about anyone seeing if you fuck up.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 23, 2021)

8ball said:


> Makes sense.  Sounds like it pays well enough, and you don’t have to worry about anyone seeing if you fuck up.



You have to wonder what the incentive/pay increase was given it must be at the back of everyone's mind how long this channel will last.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 23, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> You have to wonder what the incentive/pay increase was given it must be at the back of everyone's mind how long this channel will last.



Maybe they see it as an interview period for Murdoch’s new channel.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 23, 2021)

I could understand people joining at the start, but for him to jump ship now it has been shown to be a complete car crash, with bugger all viewers, I just don't get it.  🤷‍♂️

If he felt it was time to move on from Sky, he would have been better off going to TalkTV, which has a far better chance of success.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Nov 23, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I could understand people joining at the start, but for him to jump ship now it has been shown to be a complete car crash, with bugger all viewers, I just don't get it.  🤷‍♂️
> 
> If he felt it was time to move on from Sky, he would have been better off going to TalkTV, which has a far better chance of success.


I can only imagine people are jumping to GB News before they're pushed.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 23, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> I can only imagine people are jumping to GB News before they're pushed.



One of those rare cases of rats boarding a sinking ship.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 23, 2021)

Or there's some kind of an HR investigation shitstorm brewing at Sky Towers


----------



## 8ball (Nov 24, 2021)

They are _very_ annoyed with Boris Johnson.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 24, 2021)

8ball said:


> They are _very_ annoyed with Boris Johnson.



A stopped clock is right twice a day.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 24, 2021)

8ball said:


> They are _very_ annoyed with Boris Johnson.


Are they annoyed with him for the right reasons though? (I doubt it)


----------



## scalyboy (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## 8ball (Nov 24, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> View attachment 297978



I haven't seem him about in ages, we're too late.


----------



## not a trot (Nov 24, 2021)

8ball said:


> I haven't seem him about in ages, we're too late.



Ground control reporting the same.


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Dom Traynor (Nov 27, 2021)

Why do they want to boycott Tesco?


----------



## Peter Painter (Nov 27, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Why do they want to boycott Tesco?



I bet you could think of several good reasons to boycott Tesco. 

But you'd still not guess it!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 27, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Why do they want to boycott Tesco?



Tesco Christmas advert, with Santa showing his covid passport



🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dom Traynor (Nov 27, 2021)

Fucking idiots. Fox and Wootten that is not Tesco.


----------



## tim (Nov 27, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Why do they want to boycott Tesco?


Tescos are dirty. That's what my mum always told us. WShe also said that cod was watery and that we should always insist on haddock when buying fish & Chips.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 27, 2021)

tim said:


> Tescos are dirty. That's what my mum always told us. WShe also said that cod was watery and that we should always insist on haddock when buying fish & Chips.


The famously dry aquatic animal that is the haddock


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 27, 2021)

Can someone with a twitter account reply with this link, the biggest study so far on masks -









						Mask-Wearing Cuts New COVID-19 Cases by 53%, Study Says
					

When people wear face masks to reduce the spread of the coronavirus, the number of new COVID-19 infections drops by 53%, according to a new study published Thursday in the British Medical Journal.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## agricola (Nov 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 298467
> 
> View attachment 298468



so the spice doesn't expand consciousness


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 298467
> 
> View attachment 298468



What's a "pro-ageing advisor"? Are there anti-ageing advisors?


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 28, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>



Oh god that was brilliant whose the guy who took them down a peg or two?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> What's a "pro-ageing advisor"? Are there anti-ageing advisors?


Surely anti-aging is better ? 🤔


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 28, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Surely anti-aging is better ? 🤔



As long as it's not carousel style...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 28, 2021)

Happy days, that great renown epidemiologist and virologist Neil Oliver thinks the Covid pandemic is over.



Cunt.


----------



## elbows (Nov 28, 2021)

What an idiot, the government and the tories would love it to be over.

It is possible that the gradual end to the pandemic may be initially hard to identify, and will require some hindsight, but I dont expect Oliver to correctly ascertain this before everyone else except by virtue of a stopped cock being right twice a day.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 28, 2021)

agricola said:


> so the spice doesn't expand consciousness


Maybe she's buying her spice from that shotter who hangs out round the back of the homeless hostel?


----------



## andysays (Nov 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 298467
> 
> View attachment 298468


Is there possibly a gap in the market here for spice impregnated masks?

Anyone want to suggest it to Tonia, or would that just confuse her?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2021)

elbows said:


> What an idiot, the government and the tories would love it to be over.
> 
> It is possible that the gradual end to the pandemic may be initially hard to identify, and will require some hindsight, but I dont expect Oliver to correctly ascertain this before everyone else except by virtue of a stopped cock being right twice a day.


No government would welcome a pandemic , it makes them unpopular with their natural voters , swing voters , and people who never vote for them . There is no win in that.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Neil Oliver


What a know nothing bellend, the people who are dying, one every 10 minutes, it aint over for them. He's a fantasist who likes the sound of his own voice far too much


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Happy days, that great renown epidemiologist and virologist Neil Oliver thinks the Covid pandemic is over.
> 
> 
> 
> Cunt.



This guy always has a good take


----------



## existentialist (Nov 28, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> This guy always has a good take



Of course, GBNews will be gleefully counting all the hits from people going to laugh at the idiocy as proof that their channel is popular. Fuck 'em


----------



## moochedit (Nov 30, 2021)

Telegraph is claiming that Farage is going to interview Trump on GB news  🤮


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 30, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Telegraph is claiming that Farage is going to interview Trump on GB news  🤮



Yeah, I've just posted this on the Farage thread...

I dipped into GB News tonight, to see what frog-face has to say about his cancelled o2 gig, but there's someone else hosting his show tonight.

It seems frog-face has jumped across the pond, to do an exclusive interview with Trump, to be aired as part of a 2-hour special tomorrow night.  

<shudders>


----------



## 8ball (Nov 30, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> This guy always has a good take




Fucking hell.  Full-on Loonville.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 30, 2021)

8ball said:


> Fucking hell.  Full-on Loonville.


I managed a whole 20 seconds.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 30, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I managed a whole 20 seconds.



I was cooking so let the phone keep playing.  You ain’t heard nothing.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 30, 2021)

Apparently frog-face & trumpton will be discussing all the hot issues, such as Meghan & Harry.   

The frog-face says he spent half an hour interviewing trumpton, yet this is going to be a 2-hour special.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 30, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Apparently frog-face & trumpton will be discussing all the hot issues, such as Meghan & Harry.
> 
> The frog-face says he spent half an hour interviewing trumpton, yet this is going to be a 2-hour special.


They are allowing 90 mins for the "tech staff" to figure out how to play the tape! 🤣


----------



## Leafster (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## CH1 (Dec 1, 2021)

Leafster said:


>



Looks like they are showing Farage engaging in anilingus with Trump instead.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 1, 2021)

Trump seems to have this uncanny ability to appeal to total fuckwits, even outside of the US. It's incomprehensible to me. When I look at him I see a fat narcissistic prick who couldn't even make money in real estate, which is something even an idiot can do.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 1, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Looks like they are showing Farage engaging in anilingus with Trump instead.


Mindbleach!!!!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 3, 2021)

GB News is celebrating a record audience for the Trump interview, but it was a one off, so I can't see it helping much in reality.



> Nigel Farage’s interview with Donald Trump on Wednesday substantially boosted the audience figures for GB News, the rightwing news channel that is increasingly reliant on fans of the former Ukip leader to bring in viewers.
> 
> Approximately 190,000 people tuned in during the evening to watch the former US president repeat baseless claims that the 2020 presidential election was stolen and to criticise the Duchess of Sussex. The audience was double the number normally watching Farage’s show at that time.
> 
> Although the total audience for the Trump interview remained tiny – it was watched by just 1.3% of British television viewers during the hour the programme was on air – it gave GB News the symbolic victory of overtaking Sky News and the BBC News channel during the time slot.



Farage is still the big hitter for them, but for the rest of the schedule they are only getting an audience similar to a small local commercial radio station.



> *At one point on Wednesday afternoon, GB News was being watched by just 1,000 viewers*, only for it to surge in time for Farage’s sit-down interview with Trump at the Mar-A-Lago resort in Florida.



And, at times lower than even some community radio stations. 









						Trump talk with Nigel Farage plumped up ratings for GB News
					

First airing of interview at Florida resort watched by only 1.3% of British viewers at that hour, but numbers surpassed those for BBC and Sky news




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2021)

I watched the Trump interview, awful stuff , Farage is just a fanboy , no wonder Trump agreed to the tribute.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 3, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Happy days, that great renown epidemiologist and virologist Neil Oliver thinks the Covid pandemic is over.
> 
> 
> 
> Cunt.



As soon as I saw this guy I thought George Best had returned from the dead, he did make one initial good point at first. I think he's right there is a lot of pandemic fatigue out there but the rest of it was a bit looney tunes.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 3, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> As soon as I saw this guy I thought George Best had returned from the dead, he did make one initial good point at first. I think he's right there is a lot of pandemic fatigue out there but the rest of it was a bit looney tunes.


He's probably hankering for tips as to how he can finesse getting elected to something, given his rather poor rate of success so far.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 3, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> As soon as I saw this guy I thought George Best had returned from the dead, he did make one initial good point at first. I think he's right there is a lot of pandemic fatigue out there but the rest of it was a bit looney tunes.



Oliver regularly says he will not wear a mask, and will ignore any further lockdowns, proper cunt.


----------



## not a trot (Dec 3, 2021)

Apparently Peter Noone, from Hermans Hermits was on the other night. Expect ratings went through the roof. or maybe there was a kind of hush.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 3, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> As soon as I saw this guy I thought George Best had returned from the dead, he did make one initial good point at first. I think he's right there is a lot of pandemic fatigue out there but the rest of it was a bit looney tunes.



Yeah, I was about to say that.  People are def getting bored sick of it, and also the full costs of lockdowns and related policies are beginning to become more apparent to many esp. with regard to the mass harvest of cancer cases we are beginning to reap.

And then it goes a bit mental..


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 4, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Apparently Peter Noone, from Hermans Hermits was on the other night. Expect ratings went through the roof. or maybe there was a kind of hush.


you can go through the roof in two directions though.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 7, 2021)

Probably off topic for this thread, but I can’t find the Andrew Neil thread. What’s the old codger suing Jennifer Acuri for?  Lots of hot air on twitter, original tweet seems to be deleted, so I don’t know what she’s said.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 7, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Probably off topic for this thread, but I can’t find the Andrew Neil thread. What’s the old codger suing Jennifer Acuri for?  Lots of hot air on twitter, original tweet seems to be deleted, so I don’t know what she’s said.



I believe she connected him with Epstein, which he totally denies, and there doesn't appear to be any evidence to support her claim.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 7, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I believe she connected him with Epstein, which he totally denies, and there doesn't appear to be any evidence to support her claim.


Ok thanks. Last I saw he’s trying to sue half of Twitter, so I’d best be careful what I post in case I get dragged into it 😆


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Dec 7, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Ok thanks. Last I saw he’s trying to sue half of Twitter, so I’d best be careful what I post in case I get dragged into it 😆


too late


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 7, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Ok thanks. Last I saw he’s trying to sue half of Twitter, so I’d best be careful what I post in case I get dragged into it 😆



Retweeting a false claim is considered to be republishing, and can be expensive as Alan Davies discovered.



> Comedian Alan Davies has paid £15,000 damages to Lord McAlpine after he retweeted a Twitter post which linked the peer's name to a TV report about a "senior political figure who is a paedophile".
> 
> Davies apologised for the "great damage and distress" his retweet caused Lord McAlpine, High Court judge Mr Justice Tugendhat was told.​











						Comedian Alan Davies pays Lord McAlpine £15,000 damages over 'distressing' retweet
					

The QI star accepted that the allegations about LordMcAlpine being a paedophile were "completely untrue"




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 7, 2021)

two sheds said:


> too late


Andrew, is that you?  If so, I like your urban persona so much more than that cunt act you put on for Twitter 👌


----------



## Dom Traynor (Dec 7, 2021)

Andrew Neil is more likely to be photographed in the company of exotic younger but clearly adult women than the kind Epstein and co go for.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 7, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Andrew Neil is more likely to be photographed in the company of exotic younger but clearly adult women than the kind Epstein and co go for.



Really?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 7, 2021)

Vaccine-sceptic doctor doesn't realise sexts appear on screen halfway through GB News interview
					

A vaccine-sceptic doctor seemingly revealed an X-rated message from a contact called Suzie Sub while sharing a clip of his GB News interview on his website.Dr Samuel White discusses a judge ruling that a tribunal had made an “error of law” when it ordered the GP to stop discussing Covid on...




					www.independent.co.uk
				




oh dear

it was hackers what done it


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 7, 2021)

More about that tweet.



> Andrew Neil says he has launched legal action against Jennifer Arcuri, the US businesswoman and former lover of Boris Johnson, after she made claims about the veteran journalist’s inclusion in a contact book owned by the deceased paedophile Jeffrey Epstein.
> 
> In a public spat that started with a disagreement over the effectiveness of Covid-19 vaccines, Arcuri tagged the former BBC presenter in a now-deleted tweet that read: “Citation for @afneil: Not only is he a paid for pharma puppet but here he is on the pedo elite train. Everyone knows what happened on that plane.” Alongside were the hashtags #itsOver and #ticktock, a picture of Neil arm in arm with a woman, and a screengrab from Epstein’s address book purportedly showing Neil’s name.











						Andrew Neil threatens to sue Jennifer Arcuri after tweet about Epstein
					

Businesswoman had made claims about journalist’s inclusion in a contact book owned by Jeffrey Epstein




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 9, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Vaccine-sceptic doctor doesn't realise sexts appear on screen halfway through GB News interview
> 
> 
> A vaccine-sceptic doctor seemingly revealed an X-rated message from a contact called Suzie Sub while sharing a clip of his GB News interview on his website.Dr Samuel White discusses a judge ruling that a tribunal had made an “error of law” when it ordered the GP to stop discussing Covid on...
> ...



I've just been sent this image to go with that report. 



Suzie Sub said, 'hacked my arse'.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 10, 2021)

riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!!  ffs








						Eamonn Holmes to host his own show on GB News
					

The former Sky News and GMTV presenter will leave his role on ITV's This Morning.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				





> In his statement, Holmes added: "I've admired GB News from the beginning for its clever mix of punchy debate but delivered with warmth and even some fun.
> "To me the greatest honour in journalism is *to give a voice and respect to the unheard, and that's exactly what GB News is all about*."


----------



## not a trot (Dec 10, 2021)

ddraig said:


> riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!!  ffs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will he carry on trying to flog those overpriced revitive circulation machines.
​


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## nastyned (Dec 10, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Will he carry on trying to flog those overpriced revitive circulation machines.
> ​


Viz were ahead of the curve on this one: 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">As Eamonn Holmes is joining GB News, I may as well post this cartoon from 2009 again. <a href="https://t.co/Apmc1LUjBX">pic.twitter.com/Apmc1LUjBX</a></p>&mdash; Davey Jones (@DHBJones) <a href="">December 10, 2021</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 11, 2021)

ddraig said:


> riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!!  ffs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More ugh from Eamonn

_“I’ve admired GB News from the start, for all the ways it is doing television news differently and breaking the mould. The industry needs a shake-up and I couldn’t wait to get on board."_

Will give it 3 months before he bails


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 11, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Really?
> 
> View attachment 299665



Pamela Chaudry Singh, some 12 years younger than the guy all over her. Still eurgh.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 11, 2021)

Simon McCoy becomes latest presenter to depart GB News
					

Newsreader to leave station in the new year and will be replaced by Eamonn Holmes




					www.theguardian.com
				




One in, one out, one in the hand


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 11, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Pamela Chaudry Singh, some 12 years younger than the guy all over her. Still eurgh.


Neil has repeatedly stated that the woman in the picture is not Pamella Bordes/Singh. 



			https://www.bjr.org.uk/archive+non-stop_neil,_at_home_alone


----------



## two sheds (Dec 11, 2021)

who this?????


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 11, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've just been sent this image to go with that report.
> 
> View attachment 299956
> 
> Suzie Sub said, 'hacked my arse'.



That's amazing


----------



## Raheem (Dec 11, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Neil has repeatedly stated that the woman in the picture is not Pamella Bordes/Singh.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bjr.org.uk/archive+non-stop_neil,_at_home_alone


 It isn't. He was either a client or boyfriend or hers, but it's not her in the picture.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Dec 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> who this?????



Andrew Neil and an exotic beauty.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 11, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Neil has repeatedly stated that the woman in the picture is not Pamella Bordes/Singh.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bjr.org.uk/archive+non-stop_neil,_at_home_alone



Dunno, really. Was pointed out earlier in the thread that this is she. Do we believe Andrew Neill or not...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Simon McCoy becomes latest presenter to depart GB News
> 
> 
> Newsreader to leave station in the new year and will be replaced by Eamonn Holmes
> ...



I wonder if he's off to join TalkTV.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 11, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Andrew Neil and an exotic beauty.


Very retro sounding. Like a GB News headline...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Simon McCoy becomes latest presenter to depart GB News
> 
> 
> Newsreader to leave station in the new year and will be replaced by Eamonn Holmes
> ...





> Holmes and Webster will also become the face of GB News Radio



😬


----------



## not a trot (Dec 11, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I wonder if he's off to join TalkTV.


 Currys TV dept are recruiting.


----------



## stavros (Dec 11, 2021)

I briefly flicked on GBN yesterday to find Arlene Foster has her own show.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 11, 2021)

stavros said:


> I briefly flicked on GBN yesterday to find Arlene Foster has her own show.


TBF she had her moments on _Fools & Horses_ 🤷‍♂️


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 12, 2021)

It's going well.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 12, 2021)

stavros said:


> I briefly flicked on GBN yesterday to find Arlene Foster has her own show.



Is it called the No Show?

Or maybe that was Andrew Neil's one...


----------



## Serene (Dec 14, 2021)

I was on my way to work this morning, and noticed from the Bus, on one of those new fangled electronic advertising boards, high up on a wall, it said " GB News, we tell you the news that the BBC wont ", and it was in the BBC red colour and style of logo of the BBC News.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 14, 2021)

Serene said:


> I was on my way to work this morning, and noticed from the Bus, on one of those new fangled electronic advertising boards, high up on a wall, it said " GB News, we tell you the news that the BBC wont ", and it was in the BBC red colour and style of logo of the BBC News.



They have been running those on various outdoor sites for a few weeks now, it doesn't seem to be helping, Farage's interview with Trump gave them a lift in viewers, but look how quick that drops off, in their top 15 of most viewed shows.


----------



## steveseagull (Dec 14, 2021)

lol


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 14, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> lol



Looks like a promo picture for a particularly special interest prog - 'Grooming with Grimes' maybe


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 14, 2021)

I hope they make him stand up to present it, they don't want him having a crafty wank under the desk.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 14, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> lol



Pre-watershed?  Risky.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 14, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> lol



Crafty wank from his mums dining room studio


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 14, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> lol



Hi Mum, I made it! Onanism pays!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 14, 2021)

Fucking Batshit! 
I got as far as the singing.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 14, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Fucking Batshit!
> I got as far as the singing.



Some years ago I would have thought this was from a comedy show.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 15, 2021)

Frog-face only wants the full benefit of breakfast for Christmas. 

View attachment 2f.mp4


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2021)

I think we can all get behind him on that


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 15, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I think we can all get behind him on that



Clearly he wants a full English breakfast with a white Christmas, none of those foreigners and their weird stuff.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2021)

The next Great Crusade


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 15, 2021)

People have tried to help him with the full benefit of breakfast before, here's someone serving him with a egg.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> People have tried to help him with the full benefit of breakfast before, here's someone serving him with a egg.



Hash, but sadly lacking brown bread


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 19, 2021)

I guess Iain Dale isn't planning to leave LBC for GB News.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 21, 2021)

The answer to his question would be ‘yes, leftists looking for something to be snarky about to impress their mates on Twitter’


----------



## tim (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 3, 2022)

I thought I would dip into the new breakfast show with Eamonn Holmes and Isabel Webster to sample it, and I've got to say the new set is looking good.

However, at 8 am there were no news headlines, they were already discussing pets & fireworks when I switched over, I assumed they were running a little late, and expected the headlines at any moment, but that discussion continued until 8.09am 

Webster was leading the conversation, whilst Holmes was looking incredibly bored, probably wondering WTF was going on and WTF was he doing there.

Well, I guess it's offering an alternative.  

ETA - Oh, the new indents in & out of an ad break seemed very similar to ones used back in the early 80s for BBC Breakfast and the old TV-am ones, combined.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 3, 2022)

Tried again at 9 am, still no headlines, and they were back to discussing pets & fireworks until 9.11am, you couldn't make it up.   

Then live to their roaming reporter in the north, for almost 10 minutes, who claimed he was randomly knocking on doors to discuss what matters to people, which was clearly bullshit, as he knocked on the door of the pub and the staff & landlord were clearly not surprised, and had been briefed on what they would discuss. 

Who in their right mind thinks this could be a ratings winner?


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm impressed both by the fact that they are still going and your tenacity in sticking with it.
Do they actually do news in the true sense or is it just talking heads?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 3, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> I'm impressed both by the fact that they are still going and your tenacity in sticking with it.
> Do they actually do news in the true sense or is it just talking heads?



Oh, I haven't been sticking with it, this is the first time I've dipped in for months, and then it was only very briefly when channel hopping.

I just thought it would be interesting to see what their latest mini re-launch was like, and if I felt it was an improvement and could help them increase ratings, but IMO it's even worst than before, lessons haven't been learnt.

They had Stephen Dixon and Anne Diamond on towards the end of breakfast, as they are the new weekend hosts for the show, they were all agreeing that focusing on 'good, positive news' was their mission, I have two slight problems with that. Firstly, I didn't see any 'good, positive news' this morning, and secondly it's been proved time & time that 'good news' doesn't sell newspapers, nor does it work on radio or TV, so it's pointless going down that road, it's doomed to failure.

Due to 'popular' demand, they had introduced top of the hour news headlines across the schedule, Simon McCoy & co-hosts used to do them on their breakfast show, but for some strange reason they've dropped them for this new breakfast show.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 4, 2022)

So, after paying for a slot on the DigitalOne national DAB multiplex for several months, finally GB News Radio has launched today.

Not having a DAB set, I followed their instructions for Alexa - ‘Alexa: Enable Radioplayer’, then to play GB News Radio, say ‘Alexa: Ask Radioplayer to play GB News Radio’.

Simple enough, and what does Alexa play? This is brilliant, it plays 'LBC News UK'.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> So, after paying for a slot on the DigitalOne national DAB multiplex for several months, finally GB News Radio has launched today.
> 
> Not having a DAB set, I followed their instructions for Alexa - ‘Alexa: Enable Radioplayer’, then to play GB News Radio, say ‘Alexa: Ask Radioplayer to play GB News Radio’.
> 
> Simple enough, and what does Alexa play? This is brilliant, it plays 'LBC News UK'.


Must have misheard you!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 4, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Must have misheard you!



Nope, I tried a few times, clearly GB News hasn't set things up right.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Nope, I tried a few times, clearly GB News hasn't set things up right.


Based on Opening Night, I gained the impression they tend to employ sound and lighting technicians who are basically otherwise unemployable so perhaps we shouldn't be surprised that the same hiring policies apply to their IT department.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 4, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Based on Opening Night, I gained the impression they tend to employ sound and lighting technicians who are basically otherwise unemployable so perhaps we shouldn't be surprised that the same hiring policies apply to their IT department.


They are performing a public service, though - how else could we derive this kind of _schadenfreude_-led entertainment?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 4, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Based on Opening Night, I gained the impression they tend to employ sound and lighting technicians who are basically otherwise unemployable so perhaps we shouldn't be surprised that the same hiring policies apply to their IT department.



I would certainly agree with that.

It's funny how Radio Caroline, a largely listener funded station run by volunteers, can get it right, you don't even have to fluff around with the 'ask Radioplayer to play...' bit, just 'play Radio Caroline' or 'play Radio Caroline Flashback', and Alexa plays whichever version of the station you have asked for, album music or oldies.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Nope, I tried a few times, clearly GB News hasn't set things up right.


Or maybe, given how Alexa works, based on your other choices Alexa has decided you’re not a cunt so must have meant LBC.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 4, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Or maybe, given how Alexa works, based on your other choices Alexa has decided you’re not a cunt so must have meant LBC.



I checked.  Alexa knows I'm a cunt and is doing the same thing.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 4, 2022)

8ball said:


> I checked.  Alexa knows I'm a cunt and is doing the same thing.


Maybe LBC has bribed Alexa to do this? It‘s how standard web advertising works with google etc. isn’t it, shows you a sponsored result first, something that has made web searches almost totally useless in many cases.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 5, 2022)

Just got this on whatsapp...

GB News to me means Migrants, Meghan, Masks, Moaning, and Mass Debating when Grimes is on.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 5, 2022)

Another quick check at 8am for headlines, but instead 5 minutes on this...

Apparently they had been discussing staff shortages resulting in bins not being collected, so they read out a tweet from Martyn. 'my bin men have been great, always going the extra mile mile. They definitely deserve a pay rise though. Worth their weight in gold', followed by another from Philberto saying ' One man to solve this.., with what looks like a image from a kids' programme of a dustcart & binmen', I've no idea where it's from, nor did Holmes or Webster. < gripping stuff!

The conversation went onto bluebottle flies and maggots, being the main problem if bins are not collected. <just what you want to hear when eating breakfast!

Whoever is in charge of running this shit-show must be tripping, or paid by Murdoch to wreak havoc, before the launch of TalkTV.


----------



## elbows (Jan 5, 2022)

Maybe they hired the ghost of Robert Maxwell as a consultant.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 5, 2022)

Alexa is still taking you to LBC instead of GB news radios. Oops!


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jan 5, 2022)

Imagine the household chaos if Pronhub had a radio station at breakfast time. Alexa play......P


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 6, 2022)

hmm was anyone bored enough to look at GB news when they Bristol lot got let off with throwing the statue in the river


----------



## Raheem (Jan 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> hmm was anyone bored enough to look at GB news when they Bristol lot got let off with throwing the statue in the river


Dunno. Email BARB, maybe.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 7, 2022)

Just surfaced today -









						GB News accused of prejudicing Colston Four trial
					

Rightwing news channel published opinion piece criticising defendants but was not charged with contempt of court




					www.theguardian.com
				






> The rightwing news channel was summoned to Bristol crown court halfway through the trial in relation to an article and video monologue by the presenter Mercy Muroki titled “I’m in favour of white people calling out racism … but the Colston saga reeks of white guilt”.
> 
> In the piece Muroki commented on the ongoing trial and suggested that Bristol council and local police officers might have colluded with a “bunch of anarchic protesters” to tear down the statue of the slave trader Edward Colston. She added: “I don’t need a bunch of white hippies crippled by white guilt to throw a largely irrelevant statue in a river to prove they’re not racist.”
> 
> Although journalists can report on most court proceedings, there are tough legal restrictions on what the media can publish before the end of a trial in case it prejudices the jury.





> GB News’ representative, Claire Overman, told the court there had been a “breakdown in communication” at GB News on the day the article and video was published. She said the lawyer on duty at the channel only had a few minutes to look at it while also reviewing other on-air content.
> 
> “[The duty lawyer] accepts that by any view on his part he did not appreciate the concern arising from the contents in the time he had,” she said.
> 
> She added that GB News had put in place “immediate steps to ensure something like this does not happen again” *and would send its staff on media law training to ensure they understand contempt of court law.*



They are not trained to understand contempt of court law.   



> In a statement, Judge Blair said he had decided not refer GB News to the attorney general over the potential contempt of court: “The swift response of GB News in seeking to remedy the position when my concerns came to their attention, the promise of undertaking further focused training of journalists on matters of ‘contempt of court’ and their frank acknowledgment of their errors are, in my view, sufficient and proportionate steps to reflect their culpability on this occasion.”



What a shame.   

Mind you, he probably realised that next to fuck all people would have seen it anyway, and very unlikely any of the jury did.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 7, 2022)

Bit of a basic thing, though. Not sure it really requires a lawyer. Someone with previous experience in news broadcasting or journalism ought to do.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 8, 2022)

Raheem said:


> ...Someone with previous experience in news broadcasting or journalism ought to do.


A bit thin on the ground out there


----------



## moochedit (Jan 8, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Bit of a basic thing, though. Not sure it really requires a lawyer. Someone with previous experience in news broadcasting or journalism ought to do.


Andrew Neil... oh!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Andrew Neil... oh!


He seems to be trending on Twotter


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## dessiato (Jan 8, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I emailed GB News yesterday asking them to correct some, I called it misinformation, statements about renewable energy in the UK made by Farage. I got an automated response and eagerly await further correspondence from them.


I'm still waiting


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2022)

I've been so enjoying watching breakfast  news this morning, what with Novak Djokovic getting his visa cancelled again, the former prince, and party-gate blowing up in the face of the security minister, doing the media rounds, when he was expecting to be talking about the spy story, I thought I would check out GB News.

8 am - a couple of minutes of headlines, then straight into their first major story, "tomorrow is 'national pothole day', it's a very serious issue...'


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> 8 am - a couple of minutes of headlines, then straight into their first major story, "tomorrow is 'national pothole day', it's a very serious issue...'


Are they pitching for lib dem support now?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2022)

So, about 5 minutes on potholes, then brief reports on the former prince and party-gate, 8.15 they have two guests on, for another 5 minutes discussing potholes, I mean you couldn't make it up, WTF are they on?


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> So, about 5 minutes on potholes, then brief reports on the former prince and party-gate, 8.15 they have two guests on, for another 5 minutes discussing potholes, I mean you couldn't make it up, WTF are they on?


Pot?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 14, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Pot?


Needs a poll


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 15, 2022)

Tbf, they are right to challenge this


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 15, 2022)

Shechemite said:


> Tbf, they are right to challenge this




Except the ranting women is misrepresenting what the guidance is, which is that "if a patient “with mental capacity” was refusing to leave because they did not accept the follow-on care offered, the trust should follow the local discharge policy, which could involve legal action."

Hospitals do not discharge unless a suitable care plan is in place, so, her claiming patients will be taken to court because no care is in place is total nonsense, on a par with GB News' usual standards when it comes to the 'truth'. 

I am surprised you fell for it, TBH.


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 15, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Hospitals do not discharge unless a suitable care plan is in place


Except they do. As the ‘ranting woman’ (nice touch) explained.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 15, 2022)

Shechemite said:


> Except they do. As the ‘ranting woman’ (nice touch) explained.



No they don't, they will not discharge without care being in place, hence the bed blocking problem. 

She was ranting with nonsense, perfectly normal for GBN, and you appear to have fallen down their rabbit hole.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 15, 2022)

Shechemite said:


> Except they do. As the ‘ranting woman’ (nice touch) explained.



aside from the point it is ballocks

GB News is for older right wing types 

look up the demographics of voters in this country it would be a death sentence to a party


but like aways from news sources like GB news, LBC radion and  the upcoming Murdock launched stations it  all about imaginary boogeyman


----------



## CH1 (Jan 15, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> aside from the point it is ballocks
> 
> GB News is for older right wing types
> 
> ...


I don't totally agree with this.
The people involved in right wing TV and radio are influencers to an extent - and older people nearly always vote (according to "Sir" John Curtis that is - though he's a bit of a right wing Brexity influencer himself if you ask me)

The BBC website for Question Time this week listed panellist Isabel Oakshott as "representing" GB News.
It is only relatively recently that BBC political comment shows had to have editors of the Spectator, managers of the Institute of Economic Affairs etc - now GB News as well in order to spice up their right wing credentials.

Notwithstanding the acerbic Ms Oakshott gave Boris a roasting on Thursday I would rather the BBC had a better representation of MPs on their show than all these Alt Right media types. Surely the right place for Ms Oakshott is at a party on the number 10 lawn?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 15, 2022)

raises eyebrow..0.o


----------



## stavros (Jan 16, 2022)

I briefly scanned through the new channels during an ad break on what I was watching yesterday, to be greeted by a discussion on "Is Australia losing the plot?".


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 16, 2022)

Have they discussed yet whether GB news will get the franchise, now the BBC is about to lose it?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 17, 2022)

Not enough s


----------



## brogdale (Jan 17, 2022)

Up at 5.59am every day to stand erect?


----------



## pesh (Jan 17, 2022)

can't wait to see how badly they fuck it up 
it will either be played at the wrong speed or backwards or maybe they'll have a proper brain fart and play Bohemian Rhapsody or something.


----------



## Cerv (Jan 17, 2022)

That’s one way to fill an empty ad slot.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 17, 2022)

pesh said:


> can't wait to see how badly they fuck it up
> it will either be played at the wrong speed or backwards or maybe they'll have a proper brain fart and play Bohemian Rhapsody or something.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 17, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>



1st 3 lines; so appropriate.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 17, 2022)

pesh said:


> can't wait to see how badly they fuck it up
> it will either be played at the wrong speed or backwards or maybe they'll have a proper brain fart and play Bohemian Rhapsody or something.


edit. cupid_stunt beat me to it  
"Noooooo future for this channel..."


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 17, 2022)

Fabricunt seems to be creaming himself about it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 17, 2022)

Christ, if you're that fucking desperate to hear it, surely it's on Spotify to save you getting up before 6am.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 17, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Not enough s




She must be _really_ ill.
Wonder if they know that being saved by God is conditional on being dead.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 17, 2022)

Hardly anyone will see or hear it, they have made a big thing of the new breakfast show with Eamonn Holmes, there're reports suggesting he is getting paid £1m a year, apparently they have been banging on, across social media & on air, about how successful it is, with more & more people tuning in at record levels.   

However, the evidence suggests otherwise, these are the top 15 shows in the week 3rd -9th Jan., and the breakfast show fails to show up, so at the very best they would be lucky to have 33k viewers, less than my local commercial Tinpot FM radio station gets in listeners at breakfast.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 17, 2022)

Oh, BARB has finally updated the weekly viewing summary figures, which have been missing for a few months, these are the figures for the week 27/12 - 2/1. and lets remember the GB News claims when they launched, that they would beat Sky News, before having a good old belly laugh at these!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Not enough s



I couldn't work out if they were serious about this 🤣


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 17, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Hardly anyone will see or hear it, they have made a big thing of the new breakfast show with Eamonn Holmes, there're reports suggesting he is getting paid £1m a year, apparently they have been banging on, across social media & on air, about how successful it is, with more & more people tuning in at record levels.
> 
> However, the evidence suggests otherwise, these are the top 15 shows in the week 3rd -9th Jan., and the breakfast show fails to show up, so at the very best they would be lucky to have 33k viewers, less than my local commercial Tinpot FM radio station gets in listeners at breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 306416


“All Perspectives”


----------



## 8ball (Jan 17, 2022)

Incredibly shrill programme on with Nigel Cunt standing in for Mark Stayn.

Red meat, levelling up, ditch the wokery, kill another three interns, fuck the climate, get the NAVY out, grrr!!

Edit: now onto the license fee - that must be the whole set


----------



## hegley (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Jan 17, 2022)

know Holmes has already sold his soul

but surely having to follow on from God Save the Queen must be  a new low for the fella


----------



## Raheem (Jan 17, 2022)

If the National Anthem is played on GB News at 5.59 am, does it make a sound?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 17, 2022)

to Mr Holmes it will


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 17, 2022)

Why would Holmes have a problem?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 17, 2022)

he is 62 from north ireland and used to be catholic at least

so their is that


----------



## Raheem (Jan 17, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> to Mr Holmes it will


He'll be busy having his makeup done by an intern who's also the lighting technician.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 17, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> he is 62 from north ireland and used to be catholic at least
> 
> so their is that


Are all NI Catholics staunch republicans then?

Especially ones with OBEs and a history of going after Megan?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 17, 2022)

not saying he  staunch republican but finding out your leading on from "God Save the Queen" at 6 am every  morning
after starting a new job would be a eyebrow riser for anyone with irish heritage


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 17, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> not saying he  staunch republican but finding out your leading on from "God Save the Queen" at 6 am every  morning
> after starting a new job would be a eyebrow riser for anyone with irish heritage


Not if you had signed on with GB News with an OBE and after a history of making "anti woke" comments I wouldn't have thought. 

He probably insisted on it.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 17, 2022)

i think they dropped it on him

his hissy fit from ITV was getting slapped down for his 5G is the cause of covid shite
this was just something he'll have to live with for joining the station like andrew niel and farrage taking over


Holmes won't walk away from it because of the obe


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 17, 2022)

Apparently he's going to co-host a 'young patriots' kiddie strand alongside youth touchstone Timmy Mallett - they're calling it 'Holmes Under The Hammer'


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 17, 2022)

Christ on a pony, it becomes more of a parody with every passing week.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 17, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Christ on a pony, it becomes more of a parody with every passing week.


Um...


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 17, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Um...


What?


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 18, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> What?


I think the comment to which you replied was a parody.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 18, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> I think the comment to which you replied was a parody.


Oh.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 18, 2022)

With gbnews, you can't always tell Dom Traynor


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 18, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> With gbnews, you can't always tell Dom Traynor


That's a very fair point.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 18, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> know Holmes has already sold his soul
> 
> but surely having to follow on from God Save the Queen must be  a new low for the fella



Sex Pistols version would be epic


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 18, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Sex Pistols version would be epic


I can foresee the underpaid dunce they have searching for it on Spotify at 5:57am making that mistake. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 18, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> i think they dropped it on him
> 
> his hissy fit from ITV was getting slapped down for his 5G is the cause of covid shite
> this was just something he'll have to live with for joining the station like andrew niel and farrage taking over
> ...


Truly strange view. Not all NI Catholics or indeed people from the Republic would have a problem with the royals or Britain generally. They don't all sit there plotting Britain's demise you know.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 18, 2022)

Raheem said:


> If the National Anthem is played on GB News at 5.59 am, does it make a sound?



Funny you should post that...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 18, 2022)

Missed this before, looks like Brazier mouthing 'what the fuck' whilst interviewing Richard Tice.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 18, 2022)

Corker of a headline here -

GB News viewers thrilled by National Anthem broadcast - 'let the lefty tears flow'

Yep, tears of laughter.  



> By “speaking for Britain”, we hope Mr Rosindell means more than the 19 MPs who signed his early day motion (EDM)on the issue in 2010.
> 
> *Six years later, during the EU referendum, Newsnight chose to poke fun at the Tory MP’s campaign by playing “God Save The Queen” – albeit the one by The Sex Pistols with a more provocative message at its heart.*
> 
> And it isn’t just the BBC who have ridiculed the idea, with people taking to Twitter to mock GB News’ announcement:





More fun here -









						10 of the funniest reactions to GB News playing the national anthem every day
					

Outspoken news channel GB News is being ridiculed once again this week after it announced it would be playing “God Save The Queen” at the start of its live programming every day.The plans, revealed on Monday, come after Romford MP Andrew Rossindell’s lengthy campaign to have the BBC play the...




					www.indy100.com


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 18, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Truly strange view. Not all NI Catholics or indeed people from the Republic would have a problem with the royals or Britain generally. They don't all sit there plotting Britain's demise you know.



Indeed. We sit back, bag of popcorn in hand and let the Tories do that.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 18, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> I think the comment to which you replied was a parody.


With respect, not a parody but a pitch


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 18, 2022)

I shall, of course, share my lucrative development fee and any royalties with the thread, because I'm magnanimous like that.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 18, 2022)

A little clip I made.   

View attachment 2jjjjj.mp4


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 18, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> With respect, not a parody but a pitch


Youth Hosteling with Chris Eubank


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2022)

Channel hopping and caught Eamonn Holmes saying something like, 'welcome to all our new viewers, joining our ever growing audience, the BBC & Sky are getting worried'.  

Anyway, nicked this from elsewhere...


----------



## 8ball (Jan 19, 2022)

When is that nicked from?
Also, how would they know how many people are watching on Freeview?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2022)

8ball said:


> When is that nicked from?
> Also, how would they know how many people are watching on Freeview?


It was shared on whatsapp, and it's taken from the GB News website, 'watch on' has been changed to 'watching on', and those are channels numbers not viewers.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It was shared on whatsapp, and it's taken from the GB News website, 'watch on' has been changed to 'watching on', and those are channels numbers not viewers.



 Yeah, if I was GBNews making up numbers, I’d make up bigger ones tbf.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2022)

This guy is not happy.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 22, 2022)

They are going to end up with more comedians than viewers.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 22, 2022)

The word comedian is doing a lot of heavy lifting here.


----------



## rekil (Jan 22, 2022)

Dominic Frisby...

How long has Rhona Cameron been a loon.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 22, 2022)

rekil said:


> Dominic Frisby...
> 
> How long has Rhona Cameron been a loon.


She had a chat show in the mid-90s and was rude to Blaggers ITA on the grounds that 'anti-fascism? Who needs that?'


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 22, 2022)

GBN. Bunch of jokers.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 22, 2022)

GBN

Gone Bad Nobodies


----------



## existentialist (Jan 22, 2022)

Badgers said:


>



With a couple of exceptions (well, one), that's a nice roll-call of also rans.


----------



## tim (Jan 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> The word comedian is doing a lot of heavy lifting here.


Is it? It's the word that has been used by several ex-colleagues when cajoling me into attending one of their open-mike displays of unspontaneous wit in the basement or attic of some inconveniently located suburban pub.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 22, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> She had a chat show in the mid-90s and was rude to Blaggers ITA on the grounds that 'anti-fascism? Who needs that?'



 Quite surprised by that. 

It’s also possible they’re not all right-wing comics - the one to Rhona Cameron’s right was kinda “token lefty” on one programme.  Though he was talking more about science and his politics weren’t that obvious.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 22, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> She had a chat show in the mid-90s and was rude to Blaggers ITA on the grounds that 'anti-fascism? Who needs that?'


I've long pondered what the prog was called, no one seems proud enough to stick it on their CV.

For a flavour, see here for an excruciating Cameron interview with Nicky Wire and Richey Edwards (so no later than 1995):









						james whale; i was on his radio show
					

Tony Slattery used to just turn up and sit with Mansfeild didn't he. Just sat there, made some faces, then fucked off.  It all seemed to make some sort of sense at the time.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## rekil (Jan 22, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I've long pondered what the prog was called, no one seems proud enough to stick it on their CV.
> 
> For a flavour, see here for an excruciating Cameron interview with Nicky Wire and Richey Edwards (so no later than 1995):
> 
> ...


Sez here.



> Comedian Rhona Cameron interviewed Manic Street Preachers for the TV show Wire in 1993... and it's a difficult watch.



Never heard of it.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 22, 2022)

She should bring that puppet back


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 22, 2022)

Have they got that Bristolian longhair comedy bloke that was a dodgy sex pest or whatever it was? Definitely up their street.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 22, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Have they got that Bristolian longhair comedy bloke that was a dodgy sex pest or whatever it was? Definitely up their street.


Bad Times with Justin er was it Collins? Even Google has forgotten him...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 22, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Bad Times with Justin er was it Collins? Even Google has forgotten him...


tbf: google doesn't know everything unless a human has entgered it somewhere on the interwebz


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 22, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> tbf: google doesn't know everything unless a human has entgered it somewhere on the interwebz


You amaze me. 

Justin Lee Collins that was it. Utter prick.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 22, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> You amaze me.
> 
> Justin Lee Collins that was it. Utter prick.


no idea who that is
but I keep trying to find evidence of the existence of a "6 feet under" UK TV series which does not seem to exist online but I remember watching back in the days on terrestrial TV
is what I was trying to say
lonely saddo her :[


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 22, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> no idea who that is
> but I keep trying to find evidence of the existence of a "6 feet under" UK TV series which does not seem to exist online but I remember watching back in the days on terrestrial TV
> is what I was trying to say
> lonely saddo her :[


In Loving Memory with Thora Hird?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 22, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> In Loving Memory with Thora Hird?


thanks
are you the internet brains?

I only remembered the plot.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 22, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> In Loving Memory with Thora Hird?


Fuck me, never thought I would see her get a mention on urban.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 22, 2022)

I liked Thora Hird


----------



## hippogriff (Jan 22, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Fuck me, never thought I would see her get a mention on urban.











						Search results for query: "thora hird"
					






					www.urban75.net


----------



## 8ball (Jan 23, 2022)

I think Mark Dolan is possibly the biggest cunt on the planet.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 23, 2022)

8ball said:


> I think Mark Dolan is possibly the biggest cunt on the planet.


I can't explain the rage I get when I see his face.
See also that Calvin fucker.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 23, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I can't explain the rage I get when I see his face.
> See also that Calvin fucker.



I haven’t seen much of Calvin Fucker, but if he’s on a par with Dolan you have my sympathies.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 23, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> In Loving Memory with Thora Hird?


And Christopher Beenie played her son.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 23, 2022)

And tonight Mark Dolan interviews Lawrence Fox.....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2022)

Fedayn said:


> And tonight Mark Dolan interviews Lawrence Fox.....


They should get together with Toby Fuckface and do one of those semi-scripted celebrity documentary light entertainment travelogue shows like the Ó Briain/McGrath/Rhys Jones ones.


_Three Cunts Knit A Racist Jam Company_ _Mascot_
_Three Cunts Sit Around Agreeing That Their Exes Were Frigid Nags_
_Three Cunts Argue That Slavery Was A Win-Win_
_Three Cunts Score Some Iffy Chang And Hit The Shit Chain Bars_
_Three Cunts Get Angry About The Limited Access Arrangements They Have For Their Kids (Whose Ages They Can't Quite Get Right)_
_Three Cunts Feel Oppressed Because All The Media Gigs Have Been Given To Black Lesbians From Council Estates_ (double episode featuring guests David Starkey, that _Coast_ loon, a bunch of Spiked hacks and Jim Davidson)...

The possible iterations are endless (though obviously _Three Cunts Go On A Traditional Great British Stag_ will end up unfinished and unaired after No-Mark and the Thick White Duke ditch Mr Potato Head early on, for obvious reasons).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2022)

Fedayn said:


> And tonight Mark Dolan interviews Lawrence Fox.....



Meanwhile, in a secret German laboratory, an idea is hatched...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Jan 24, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> no idea who that is
> but I keep trying to find evidence of the existence of a "6 feet under" UK TV series which does not seem to exist online but I remember watching back in the days on terrestrial TV
> is what I was trying to say
> lonely saddo her :[



6 feet under was a hbo show

it had a pre Dexter as one of the main characters thinks it on amazon


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 24, 2022)

or soundb do you mean cold feet


----------



## gosub (Jan 24, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>



Fuck me there are 2/3mil watching telly at 6in the morning


----------



## two sheds (Jan 24, 2022)

gosub said:


> Fuck me there are 2/3mil watching telly at 6in the morning


almost none of those watching GB News


----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2022)

and almost none standing to God Save the Queen what's wrong with this country?


----------



## Raheem (Jan 25, 2022)

two sheds said:


> and almost none standing to God Save the Queen what's wrong with this country?


Has a shit national anthem. That's where the rot starts.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2022)

wash your mouth out young person


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 25, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Has a shit national anthem. That's where the rot starts.


Could we change it to the Archers theme tune?


----------



## Raheem (Jan 25, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Could we change it to the Archers theme tune?


I've often thought the Birdie Song would be the perfect choice. I've said so here before, but sadly it was taken as a joke.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 25, 2022)

Raheem said:


> I've often thought the Birdie Song would be the perfect choice. I've said so here before, but sadly it was taken as a joke.


With the same words as the current one?


----------



## Raheem (Jan 25, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> With the same words as the current one?


I hadn't thought of that but ok.


----------



## pesh (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 25, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> With the same words as the current one?


The tune of the Archers theme, the lyrics of the Birdie Song, and the actions of Agadoo 👍


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 25, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> The tune of the Archers theme, the lyrics of the Birdie Song, and the actions of Agadoo 👍


It may well be government policy


----------



## not a trot (Jan 25, 2022)

two sheds said:


> almost none of those watching GB News



Have to admit I was one of those sad cunts who got up early to watch the first Breakfast TV broadcast. Was soon bored after about 20 minutes.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 25, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Have to admit I was one of those sad cunts who got up early to watch the first Breakfast TV broadcast. Was soon bored after about 20 minutes.



You got through the national anthem, though.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 25, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Have to admit I was one of those sad cunts who got up early to watch the first Breakfast TV broadcast. Was soon bored after about 20 minutes.



Should have made it clearer, this was 1983.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2022)

Aha - I've taken back my


----------



## Raheem (Jan 26, 2022)

I thought I'd flick on GB News because I haven't for a while and I swear to god it's three versions of the same man at different stages in his life, having a roundtable discussion.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)

Just flipped over for a moment, I guess they must be still be suffering from regular cock-ups, because Holmes reactions were brilliant. 

"We are going to be talking to Bridget Phillipson, Shadow Secretary of State for Education.

[confused look, asking control room] What are we doing? 

[raises eyebrows] Where is Bridget, where is she? Someone tell me! 

[looking well pissed off] She can't hear us!

[mutters something, that sounded like] For fuck's sake"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 29, 2022)

I just realized that's Laurie Penny. Jesus Christ.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 29, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> I just realized that's Laurie Penny. Jesus Christ.



No, it's Eleanor Penny, they are sisters.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 29, 2022)

Spoilers but Borden and Fallon...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 29, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 307874



Is he hosting mass debates, now?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 29, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Is he hosting mass debates, now?



Yes...



Thanks to tendril, who posted this on the bandwidthz thread.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 29, 2022)

I so hope that someone at GB News is keeping a record of all these rejections, they would make a good book.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 29, 2022)

pesh said:


>



I like how she mouths "that's the wrong anthem", as if it _is_ the anthem for another country


----------



## tim (Jan 30, 2022)

Old news


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## gosub (Jan 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I so hope that someone at GB News is keeping a record of all these rejections, they would make a good book.



I wasn't even aware Barry Cryer cooked


----------



## gosub (Jan 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>



Ah yes, that all important 57th anneversary


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>




lol what a shit hole channel.


----------



## gosub (Jan 30, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> lol what a shit hole channel.


It seems a bit like L!VE TV only with more self importance and no news bunny.  Ratings are climing though.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 30, 2022)

gosub said:


> It seems a bit like L!VE TV only with more self importance and no news bunny.  Ratings are climing though.



It’s a weird mixture of things, but I like that analogy.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 30, 2022)

gosub said:


> Ratings are climing though.



They claim that, but the official BARB figures suggests otherwise.

They are averaging around just 25,000 viewers across the 'daytime hours' (6am - midnight), well behind Sky News & BBC News.

Farage remains their star, bringing in 50-75k viewers, well down on the 100k plus when he started, their 15th most popular show only has 33k viewers, at some points during the daytimes they score as little as 1 or 2k viewers.

The much hyped new breakfast show doesn't even show up in the Top 15 shows, the last figures I saw, was around 20k.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 30, 2022)

Don't they get more views on YouTube though?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 30, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Don't they get more views on YouTube though?



They never get more than a few hundred viewing live on youtube, some short clips can pick-up a few thousand, certain interviews by Farage can clock up 2-300k after they have been on youtube for several months, not that impressive overall.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 30, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Don't they get more views on YouTube though?


Only us taking the piss


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 30, 2022)

OMFG, here's the interview!    



What on earth is Stephen Dixon and Anne Diamond doing on GBN?


----------



## gosub (Jan 30, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Don't they get more views on YouTube though?


380k subscribers which isn't loads


----------



## 8ball (Jan 30, 2022)

gosub said:


> 380k subscribers which isn't loads



I think with a channel like that the number of subscribers wouldn’t mean that much.

My Dad would have no clue about how to subscribe to something on Youtube, but he might click on a link someone had sent him.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 30, 2022)

gosub said:


> 380k subscribers which isn't loads


Currently watching GBNews on youTube: 359
Currently watching an empty watering hole in Namibia: 880

GBNews less popular than a damp hole in the desert!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 30, 2022)

I can't remember looking at their youtube subscribers at launch, but I did post this back on 29th June 2021.



> The Daily Express staff have been wanking themselves off since the launch of GB News, putting up loads of 'reports' everyday, off the scale compared to any other rag. This made me laugh -
> 
> *"GB News soars to 300k Twitter followers in WEEKS* – woke critics defied after ratings blow
> 
> ...



Since June last year, they have only managed to add just over 60k more twitter followers, so just over 360k in total.

Sky News UK have 7.4m followers

#GBNewsFails


----------



## LDC (Jan 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> OMFG, here's the interview!
> 
> 
> 
> What on earth is Stephen Dixon and Anne Diamond doing on GBN?




That is totally fucking insane.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> OMFG, here's the interview!
> 
> 
> 
> What on earth is Stephen Dixon and Anne Diamond doing on GBN?



Stan needs help.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 30, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That is totally fucking insane.



The whole bloody project is, as are the backers.



> GB News is owned by _All Perspectives Ltd_, which is a holding company, headquartered in London. All Perspectives Ltd is controlled by four significant shareholders, three are from Malta, Britain, and New Zealand, all of whom currently reside in the United Arab Emirates, the fourth is Discovery Europe, which is headquartered in London.



The biggest investor was Discovery, which is currently being merged with Warner [Bros.] Media, owners of CNN, I can't see them throwing any more money down the drain on the GBN project, so once they have spunked the last of the original upfront funding, I expect their game will be over.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The whole bloody project is, as are the backers.
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest investor was Discovery, which is currently being merged with Warner [Bros.] Media, owners of CNN, I can't see them throwing any more money down the drain on the GBN project, so once they have spunked the last of the original upfront funding, I expect their game will be over.



Yeah, I wonder how fast they’re burning through their capital… 🤔


----------



## existentialist (Jan 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> OMFG, here's the interview!
> 
> 
> 
> What on earth is Stephen Dixon and Anne Diamond doing on GBN?



I found that too embarrassing to watch.


----------



## tim (Jan 30, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Don't they get more views on YouTube though?


575, including me watching the unfunny comedian, at the moment on Youtube. They're going on about statues and cultured Marxists, again.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 30, 2022)

8ball said:


> Yeah, I wonder how fast they’re burning through their capital… 🤔



Fucking fast, launching nationally on DAB radio was dumb, it wasn't in the original plan, and it's costing them well north of £500k per year, with no advertising income, they can't play-out the TV ads on radio for various reasons, and just fill the ad breaks with endless promos for their own output.

Sky Media [ad sales] sells their limited TV slots off for next to nowt, but they don't sell radio advertising, GBN don't have their own sales team to sell the radio slots.

The last independent sales house for radio advertising disappeared about 2 years ago, when Bauer Media took over most of their clients, they had to agree to carry on selling air-time for the very few remaining truly independent radio stations that were with 'First Radio Sales', but they are basically bundled-up and sold as part of the 'Hits' or 'Greatest Hits' networks, they have no obligation to take on new players, and no talk based stations to bundle GBN up with.

Global Radio & News Corp sell their own stations, but not others, and I can't see Global wanting to bundle up GBN with LBC, nor News Corp with TalkRadio & Times Radio, it's not in their interest to do so.

So, they seem fucked when it comes to trying to generate income for GBNews Radio, totally crazy.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 30, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Stan needs help.


Stans paying his bills


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fucking fast, launching nationally on DAB radio was dumb, it wasn't in the original plan, and it's costing them well north of £500k per year, with no advertising income, they can't play-out the TV ads on radio for various reasons, and just fill the ad breaks with endless promos for their own output.
> 
> Sky Media [ad sales] sells their limited TV slots off for next to nowt, but they don't sell radio advertising, GBN don't have their own sales team to sell the radio slots.
> 
> ...


Did First Radio Sales eventually become CCRS?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 30, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Did First Radio Sales eventually become CCRS?



CCRS? Council For Cadet Rifle Shooting? Are you drunk?

Seriously, no idea what you mean.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> CCRS? Council For Cadet Rifle Shooting? Are you drunk?
> 
> Seriously, no idea what you mean.


Cannabis Central Reporting System, obviously 🙄 

Or just maybe Clear Channel Radio Sales


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 30, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Did First Radio Sales eventually become CCRS?



Oh, did you mean 'Clear Channel Radio Sales'?

They don't seems to operate in the UK any longer, I know they used to represent JazzFM, but Bauer Media took over JazzFM back in 2018, and 'First Radio Sales' in 2020.









						BAUER ACQUIRES 100% OF FIRST RADIO SALES
					

Bauer now owns 100% of the company, having acquired 50% as part of the acquisition of UKRD in 2019




					www.bauermedia.co.uk
				




* I was typing as pseudonarcissus' post appeared above.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oh, did you mean 'Clear Channel Radio Sales'?
> 
> They don't seems to operate in the UK any longer, I know they used to represent JazzFM, but Bauer Media took over JazzFM back in 2018, and 'First Radio Sales' in 2020.
> 
> ...


I used to work in radio sales for Jazz Fm and went out with one of their presenters for six years around 1995-2002 that's all.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 30, 2022)

gosub said:


> 380k subscribers which isn't loads


Is it still quite easy to ‘buy’ followers? Right-wing types have form for this, important for egos.

Anyway, the people paying for this shit aren’t bothered about it making money, they’re trying to remake society and this is just a business expense.  They’ll get it all back in tax cuts and loopholes from whatever ‘small state’ political party they eventually help to prosper.


----------



## gosub (Jan 30, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Is it still quite easy to ‘buy’ followers? Right-wing types have form for this, important for egos.
> 
> Anyway, the people paying for this shit aren’t bothered about it making money, they’re trying to remake society and this is just a business expense.  They’ll get it all back in tax cuts and loopholes from whatever ‘small state’ political party they eventually help to prosper.


380k sounds reasonably organic.


In other news Former GB News presenter shredded Michael Gove in an arkward interview on Channel 4


eta.  Within a porgressive / conservative spectrum surely its the progressives trying to remake society


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2022)

GB News quote of the morning:

"The NHS is an over-priced killing machine."

source: Tom Harwood show, Christopher Snowdon, Lifestyle Economics spokesman, IEA.

Wikipedia has a very thin article about Mr Snowdon - Christopher Snowdon - Wikipedia

He is a history graduate from Lancaster University, and has written a book on the persecution of smoking and smokers




__





						Velvet Glove, Iron Fist: A History of Anti-Smoking: Amazon.co.uk: Snowdon, Christopher John: 9780956226501: Books
					

Buy Velvet Glove, Iron Fist: A History of Anti-Smoking 1st by Snowdon, Christopher John (ISBN: 9780956226501) from Amazon's Book Store. Everyday low prices and free delivery on eligible orders.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 4, 2022)

CH1 said:


> GB News quote of the morning:
> 
> "The NHS is an over-priced killing machine."
> 
> ...


🙄


----------



## Raheem (Feb 4, 2022)

TBF, I suppose if it's a killing machine you want, it could be done a lot cheaper.


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 4, 2022)

Raheem said:


> TBF, I suppose if it's a killing machine you want, it could be done a lot cheaper.



I dunno.  Our actual killing machine (armed forces) also seem very adept at wasting vast sums of money


----------



## Dom Traynor (Feb 4, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> i think they dropped it on him
> 
> his hissy fit from ITV was getting slapped down for his 5G is the cause of covid shite
> this was just something he'll have to live with for joining the station like andrew niel and farrage taking over
> ...


You are a nutter if you think this btw


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 4, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> You are a nutter if you think this btw



why am I a nutter ?


----------



## Dom Traynor (Feb 4, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> why am I a nutter ?


If you think Holmes would even blink about the national anthem or the queen, it's weird anti Irish racism on your part


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 4, 2022)

weird anti Irish racism on my part do you think GB news plan anything in advance or consulted Holmes on the national anthem Flag shagging first thing in the morning

mostly like the pitched up to find it playing before he show


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 4, 2022)

he took the obe so we know he not a rampant republican but leading on from a anthem that not your own would not be my idea of fun


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 4, 2022)

Can we not call other posters here "nutters"?

Misinformed, incorrect, wrong etc... but it's a bit shit to use that terminology. These days.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 4, 2022)

ok still more concerned about being called a self hating Irishman but will let that one go


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 4, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> ok still more concerned about being called a self hating Irishman but will let that one go



Yeah, didn't quite follow that bit, tbh.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Feb 4, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> he took the obe so we know he not a rampant republican but leading on from a anthem that not your own would not be my idea of fun


I think most people wouldn't care. Irish people don't sit around hating British things all day.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 4, 2022)

sorry if you reading of my posts appears  to make it between 2 complete  polar opposites


a ira vs an orangemen, but its not the case


----------



## Dom Traynor (Feb 4, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> sorry if you reading of my posts appears  to make it between 2 complete  polar opposites
> 
> 
> a ira vs an orangemen, but its not the case


I really struggle to read your posts tbh. It would be good if you could proofread them sometimes.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 4, 2022)

it would be a lot easier if you explain your position instead of avoiding the question?

you have asked?


are you from the north?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 7, 2022)

Briefly channel hopped earlier, to see what the important issues of the today are in the GB News world, and it appears that Eamonn Holmes was the only person in the country that didn't know how to open a bottle of mouth wash, even one of the guests said, 'Eamonn thinks this is ground breaking news, yet ever viewer knows how to do it', and, 'I can't believe you are broadcasting this.'


----------



## nogojones (Feb 7, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Don't they get more views on YouTube though?


I've seen a fair few snippets shared by newly minted loons on facebook. I can only see their profile rising. I suspect they want to fill that Fox News gap in the UK and there is a market for it.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Feb 7, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> it would be a lot easier if you explain your position instead of avoiding the question?
> 
> you have asked?
> 
> ...


I live in the North.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Briefly channel hopped earlier, to see what the important issues of the today are in the GB News world, and it appears that Eamonn Holmes was the only person in the country that didn't know how to open a bottle of mouth wash, even one of the guests said, 'Eamonn thinks this is ground breaking news, yet ever viewer knows how to do it', and, 'I can't believe you are broadcasting this.'




Should all be using mouthwash and disinfectant after being on the channel


----------



## tim (Feb 9, 2022)

Drama in the West Riding


----------



## CH1 (Feb 9, 2022)

tim said:


> Drama in the West Riding



How are they with kicked cats?


----------



## existentialist (Feb 10, 2022)

CH1 said:


> How are they with kicked cats?


They only really do dead ones.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 15, 2022)

It's insights like this, that illustrate why he's perfect for GBNews.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 15, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's insights like this, that illustrate why he's perfect for GBNews.



Philomena Cunk's bro?


----------



## Dom Traynor (Feb 15, 2022)

Like a six year old home from school


----------



## belboid (Feb 16, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's insights like this, that illustrate why he's perfect for GBNews.



just waits till he sees what the world map really represents!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 16, 2022)

He says ' Johnson needs to convince other EU leaders', perhaps frog-face needs reminding that we've left the EU, and therefore Johnson isn't a EU leader?


----------



## existentialist (Feb 16, 2022)

Badgers said:


>



Yeah, well, if that cunt had his way, "NATO" would still be Chain Home and Spitfires flying off grass fields, and up yours Johnny Foreigner.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 16, 2022)

well he is in Putin pocket after he help fund brexit would be rude to side against him now


----------



## gosub (Feb 16, 2022)

Ukraine says its in its constitution to join NATO.  might be, not sure not looked at Ukainian constiution. But what is the Ukrainian constitution defining Ukraine as ? Does that constitution include Crimea for example?  coz I'm not in favour of Ukraine joining NATO in order to gain assistance in retaking the Crimea.


----------



## stavros (Feb 16, 2022)

Channel-hopping during an ad break last night I briefly heard the line, "And now for the final part of Dan Wootton". They didn't say which end it was.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 16, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Yeah, well, if that cunt had his way, "NATO" would still be Chain Home and Spitfires flying off grass fields, and up yours Johnny Foreigner.


If you want someone with personal experience of bumpy single prop plane flights, he's your man


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 18, 2022)

GB News averages around 20k viewers during the daytime. Big Jet TV peaked at about 200k, 10 times the number.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 18, 2022)

What is big jet TV?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 18, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What is big jet TV?











						Storm Eunice: Big Jet TV turns plane-watching into a phenomenon
					

A live YouTube stream of planes attempting to land at Heathrow during Storm Eunice goes viral.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Also, see this classic pub moment. 



I think that was their third attempt to land.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 18, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What is big jet TV?


planes landing in the storm


----------



## Raheem (Feb 18, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Also, see this classic pub moment.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was their third attempt to land.



Think it's fake. Sorry, I had to.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 18, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Think it's fake. Sorry, I had to.



I suspected it was, but also don't care, it's still funny.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 18, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Storm Eunice: Big Jet TV turns plane-watching into a phenomenon
> 
> 
> A live YouTube stream of planes attempting to land at Heathrow during Storm Eunice goes viral.
> ...



That made me really smile.  <—like that


----------



## existentialist (Feb 18, 2022)

I've rigged a spare car battery up to a (spare) USB charging port, so I can keep my devices charged. But I think I might have to hit up the camper van for breakfast in the morning.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 20, 2022)

So, Friday 18/9 was a big news weather day, so how did GB News perform. 

The number of people watching at midday -

BBC News Channel: 435k (linear)
Sky News: 216k (linear)
Big Jet TV: 184k (YouTube)
GB News: 31k (linear)

Average number of people watching between 6am & midnight -

BBC News Channel: 253k
Sky News: 129k
GB News: 30k


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 22, 2022)

Nick Robinson trolling GB News gets a reaction.



> Nick Robinson has faced the wrath of GB News presenters including Alastair Stewart after the BBC presenter joked on air about their channel’s viewing figures.
> 
> During an interview with Jerry Dyer, creator of the online channel Big Jet TV that amassed 238,000 viewers while filming aircraft landing at Heathrow airport during Storm Eunice, Robinson said: *“They dream of that at GB News, I’ll tell you that.”* Robinson, 58, said on Radio 4’s _Today _on Saturday: “It was an extraordinary number of people.”
> 
> More than five million people tuned into Big Jet TV’s footage on Friday. GB News had 2.2 million viewers in the four weeks to January 2 compared with the BBC’s 15.9 million and 10.9 million for Sky News, according to_ Press Gazette, _which covers the news industry.





> Robinson’s remark triggered a social media backlash. Alastair Stewart, 69, a presenter on GB News, called it “rather childish”.





> Colin Brazier, 53, a former Sky News reader who is now a presenter at GB News, tweeted: “Every one of our viewers and, increasingly, listeners is there because we’ve earned their interest, loyalty and custom. Our wages are paid, not by a broadcasting poll tax, but through the exercise of choice. Every sneer will cost you dear.”



He implies his wages are paid by advertising, they are not, they are paid by the ever dwindling start-up funds, provided by dodgy backers, which is currently being pissed up the wall.



> Mark Dolan, another presenter on the channel, called it a “snooty remark”, and added: “These pampered BBC stars and their management haven’t got a clue about the real world and the very country in which they live.”
> 
> Dolan, 47, added: “It’s telling that Robinson, this BBC lifer, on a cool £270,000 a year, all paid for by you and me, should seek to have a bit of a dig at a smaller outfit, not even a year old, which seeks to provide you with a voice and provide a hopefully refreshing, balanced take on the day’s news.”



A balanced take on the day’s news? How bloody delusional. 

From The Times - archive.ph


----------



## Storm Fox (Feb 22, 2022)

So their response is a bunch of personal attacks and wage envy.  Well at least they are keeping the right-wing stereotype alive.
Also GBNews' viewing figures have fallen since the start, so it's not like they started will a tiny number of viewer and have increased.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 22, 2022)

“Every one of our viewers and, increasingly, listeners is there because we’ve earned their interest, loyalty and custom."

or to point and laugh


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 25, 2022)

Record breaking audiences for breaking news channels yesterday, over 4 times normal levels.

BBC News peaked @ 5pm, 762,000.
Sky News peaked @ 6.30pm, 640,000

GB News peaked with Nigel Farage @ 7pm, 94,000, failing to break the record for his show.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Record breaking audiences for breaking news channels yesterday, over 4 times normal levels.
> 
> BBC News peaked @ 5pm, 762,000.
> Sky News peaked @ 6.30pm, 640,000
> ...


And how many of those were just people logging on to see what the silly cunt was going to come up with re Putin & Ukraine?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 25, 2022)

existentialist said:


> And how many of those were just people logging on to see what the silly cunt was going to come up with re Putin & Ukraine?


Al Jazeera came up with alarming stuff from Trump and Pompeo re Ukraine.
Trumpo sounding off on his new social media channel - Putin is a really clever guy - and kicking Joe Biden in the balls ready fro the US half-term elections.
Pompeo fully supported this sentiment in an interview - because Trump is a really clever guy. 
Compassionate and internationally concerned, as ever.

Save us from the clever guys!


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 25, 2022)

existentialist said:


> And how many of those were just people logging on to see what the silly cunt was going to come up with re Putin & Ukraine?



without looking into it is he saying that his would never of happended under trump can we just send farrage to russian now and be done with it


----------



## A380 (Feb 25, 2022)

existentialist said:


> And how many of those were just people logging on to see what the silly cunt was going to come up with re Putin & Ukraine?


93,997.


----------



## Rob Ray (Feb 25, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> without looking into it is he saying that his would never of happended under trump can we just send farrage to russian now and be done with it


One of the absolute weirdest rhetorical shifts has been the far-right rallying round Putin and everyone else being left to say, in a sort of dazed, mirror dimension way "well if you love Russia so much why don't you go live there."


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 25, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I found that too embarrassing to watch.


I started watching it but now I am worried that my clicking on it will count towards their viewing figures  

It is just a farce. Has Anne Diamond fallen out with someone, to end up on there?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 25, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> I started watching it but now I am worried that my clicking on it will count towards their viewing figures
> 
> It is just a farce. Has Anne Diamond fallen out with someone, to end up on there?


I always thought she seemed quite nice, but maybe she was always a right wing douche and I didn't know. I can't imagine anyone would work for GB News unless they leaned that way.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 25, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I always thought she seemed quite nice, but maybe she was always a right wing douche and I didn't know. I can't imagine anyone would work for GB News unless they leaned that way.



Thatcherite and Thatcher fan. Once called herself a 'free market feminist'.


----------



## killer b (Feb 25, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> Has Anne Diamond fallen out with someone, to end up on there?


She probably needs the work and is surplus to requirement elsewhere due to being a woman over 50


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 25, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I always thought she seemed quite nice, but maybe she was always a right wing douche and I didn't know. I can't imagine anyone would work for GB News unless they leaned that way.


I guess they are trying to bring in people who are not known to be right wing douches, in order to appear more balanced, and attract some viewers who are not right wing douches. 

Not sure it will work, though. Just makes everyone think Anne Diamond must be a right wing douche.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 25, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> I guess they are trying to bring in people who are not known to be right wing douches, in order to appear more balanced, and attract some viewers who are not right wing douches.
> 
> Not sure it will work, though. Just makes everyone think Anne Diamond must be a right wing douche.


Well that was my immediate thought.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 25, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> I guess they are trying to bring in people who are not known to be right wing douches, in order to appear more balanced, and attract some viewers who are not right wing douches.
> 
> Not sure it will work, though. Just makes everyone think Anne Diamond must be a right wing douche.



They have a line-up of comedians for a couple of their shows which has a very even left-right split tbf.
They seem to be the only things in their roster that lean away from a firm right-wing bias. 
Good for a fig leaf of "balance".


----------



## Storm Fox (Feb 28, 2022)

Washed up archaeologist gives insightful analysis of the current situation in Ukraine:



This is meant to be a serious news organisation


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Washed up archaeologist gives insightful analysis of the current situation in Ukraine:
> 
> 
> 
> This is meant to be a serious news organisation



What a div. Proudly proclaiming his ignorance  and worthless opinions


----------



## inva (Feb 28, 2022)

Love the 'in case you missed it'


----------



## 8ball (Feb 28, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Washed up archaeologist gives insightful analysis of the current situation in Ukraine:
> 
> 
> 
> This is meant to be a serious news organisation




Tbf I can’t argue with much of that.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 2, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Washed up archaeologist gives insightful analysis of the current situation in Ukraine:
> 
> 
> 
> This is meant to be a serious news organisation


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 2, 2022)

In case anyone missed it, GBN is officially joining the political pool in April for a trial period.









						GB News joins politics pool in 'game changer' for broadcaster
					

GB News politics: The channel is joining the BBC, Sky News and ITN's broadcast pool for political coverage ten months after its launch.




					pressgazette.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 3, 2022)

Proper news channels doing well with audience numbers, unlike the KGB non-news channel, average number of people on 28/02 who watched:

BBC News Channel: 310k
Sky News: 251k
GB News: 32k


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 3, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Washed up archaeologist gives insightful analysis of the current situation in Ukraine:
> 
> 
> 
> This is meant to be a serious news organisation



To be fair, it's possibly the most reasonable comment that cunt has made in some time.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2022)

So who is Christopher Chandlet?


----------



## belboid (Mar 3, 2022)

Badgers said:


> So who is Christopher Chandlet?


I dont know, but he's definitely not a Russian spy.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 3, 2022)

Badgers said:


> So who is Christopher Chandlet?



just another rich fuck who sell his own grandmother for a dollar

believe he done some face saving charitable donations as you do for tax reasons


----------



## CH1 (Mar 3, 2022)

Badgers said:


> So who is Christopher Chandlet?


What started this?
Wikipedia Christopher Chandler (businessman) - Wikipedia
and the Guardian indicate people have said he is a Russian spy Founder of pro-Brexit thinktank has link with Russian intelligence, says MP


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 3, 2022)

Hence, the joke it is KGB news.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Hence, the joke it is KGB news.


Looking forward to some old classics being rebooted, definitely the right time for _GRU Being Served?_


----------



## existentialist (Mar 3, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Looking forward to some old classics being rebooted, definitely the right time for _GRU Being Served?_


_Vlad's Army_


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Mar 4, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Looking forward to some old classics being rebooted, definitely the right time for _GRU Being Served?_


Countdown…


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 4, 2022)

A380 said:


> Countdown…


_The Last Oleg_


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 5, 2022)

Grimes proving he's still a massive wanker, just a couple of days after the anniversary of Sarah Everard’s murder, he will be masturbating debating whether women have too many rights! And, just look at how he signs off this tweet! 





Spoiler: Screenshots in case the crafty wanker deletes it.









A couple of replies...



> On the plus side, genuinely surprised to discover your show has a producer.





> Sometimes grown-ups have to tell you ‘no’. It’s not personal, well it is personal but look at you with your own pretend TV show! Just remember not to get too excited & make the set sticky, or fill in any forms you don’t understand. There’s a good boy! Have a biscuit!


----------



## existentialist (Mar 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Grimes proving he's still a massive wanker, just a couple of days after the anniversary of Sarah Everard’s murder, he will be masturbating debating whether women have too many rights! And, just look at how he signs off this tweet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Pet", FFS, the patronising sexist cunt.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 5, 2022)

existentialist said:


> "Pet", FFS, the patronising sexist cunt.


Trying to provoke a response so he can act all outraged, I expect. The dickhead.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 5, 2022)

Calling a woman "pet" in the context of a discussion about feminism, what a wanker, still.. it shows him in a very poor light. Unsophisticated, ignorant lowbrow wanker.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Calling a woman "pet" in the context of a discussion about feminism, what a wanker, still.. it shows him in a very poor light. Unsophisticated, ignorant lowbrow wanker.


Though let’s allow calling him a pipsqueak or a dear baby boy


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 5, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Though let’s allow calling him a pipsqueak or a dear baby boy



I think in the context of him saying "pet" in a deliberate attempt to provoke a response, fair enough.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> I think in the context of him saying "pet" in a deliberate attempt to provoke a response, fair enough.


 wafty cranking foetus is my favourite


----------



## existentialist (Mar 5, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> I think in the context of him saying "pet" in a deliberate attempt to provoke a response, fair enough.


Doesn't mean he shouldn't get one.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 5, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Doesn't mean he shouldn't get one.



Um, well, yes, that's what OU and I were saying


----------



## 8ball (Mar 6, 2022)

So right now they have a showbiz reporter trying to explain patiently to Oliver and some random surgeon why this shit is out of order… 🤔


----------



## CH1 (Mar 6, 2022)

Currently Dr Neil Oliver is chairing a repeat of a demolition of the stats relating to the Pfizer covid vaccine.
One critical witness - a Dr Jeff Pilot - looks uncannily like a trans person to be appearing on KGB News.
But then again he may just looks like that. I guess GB News doesn't employ make-up staff for men? 

In the following discussion Mr Anthony Hilton (ENT Consultant Surgeon) holds forth

this is what his employer says about him on their website:
Parkside Hospital is aware of the views of Tony Hinton concerning aspects of the treatment and management of Covid-19 as expressed through his personal social media feeds and appearance in the press. Parkside Hospital does not endorse these views, which are entirely those of Tony Hinton. Parkside Hospital supports the Government’s Covid vaccination programme and we encourage patients and staff and consultants who have practising privileges at our hospital to get the vaccine to save lives.

I think this sort of programming needs to be investigated.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 10, 2022)

Well, if you're gonna write for Spiked I guess this is gonna happen . . .


----------



## CH1 (Mar 10, 2022)

Having been trolled by her and her unwashed hoards on comment section of Brixton Buzz I'm not surprised.
Bonkers.
In this clip the first 5 seconds are nauseating. Is she a working CLASS tankie? And if so why is she on GB News?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 10, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Having been trolled by her and her unwashed hoards on comment section of Brixton Buzz I'm not surprised.
> Bonkers.
> In this clip the first 5 seconds are nauseating. Is she a working CLASS tankie? And if so why is she on GB News?



Dunno about bonkers or tankie, that just appeared to be a straight up liberal call for social mobility via HE.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 11, 2022)

Fuck the refugees, will no one think of the poor oligarchs?

Frog-face will.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 11, 2022)

Understandable though since a lot of them will be his mates.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 11, 2022)

War ratings, averages between the first day (24/2) and Sun. 6/3 -

*Between 6am and 2am*
Sky News - tripled it's average viewers from 80,000 to 233,000
GB News - up just 4.8% on it's average viewers from 30,000 to 31,000

*Between 6pm-11pm (when the worst of the nutters are on GBN)*
Sky News - another threefold increase from 91,000 to 276,000
GB News - had a 15% fall from 48,000 to 41,000

Sky News’ highest rating programme this week was Wednesday’s *Sky News Tonight* with 390,000/2.5% at 8pm for half an hour, just ahead of Tuesdays’ 5pm *News Hour With Mark Austin* (379,000/3.4%). GB News’ best was *Farage *at 7pm on Tuesday with 87,000/0.6%.

Broadcast Magazine.


----------



## tim (Mar 11, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Understandable though since a lot of them will be his mates.


He doesn't have any mates.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 11, 2022)

tim said:


> He doesn't have any mates.


I think he thinks he has mates.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 11, 2022)

tim said:


> He doesn't have any mates.


Yes I was thinking that as I typed it, it was in the loosest sense of the word.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Yes I was thinking that as I typed it, it was in the loosest sense of the word.


so you spelt acquaintances wrong then


----------



## two sheds (Mar 12, 2022)

I actually meant 'scumbags'


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 13, 2022)

Cold War Steve take on [K]GB News.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 13, 2022)

Dewberry moaning that facebook, etc. banned content from anti-vaxxers, but are allowing posts calling for the death of Putin.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 14, 2022)

Not earning enough from his GBN show, a grifter has got to grift.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 14, 2022)

£5 a month to listen to his ill-conceived ramblings.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 14, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> £5 a month to listen to his ill-conceived ramblings.



It's worst than that, it's £5+vat, so £6pm.


----------



## gosub (Mar 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Not earning enough from his GBN show, a grifter has got to grift.
> 
> View attachment 314322


You're not an emittered Nicholas Crane ru


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 14, 2022)

gosub said:


> You're not an emittered Nicholas Crane ru


can't deny my first thought was of nicky crane

but he's a long time in the grave


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 16, 2022)

Dumb worthless fucking cunt! (A Producer    at GBN)


----------



## NoXion (Mar 16, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Dumb worthless fucking cunt! (A Producer    at GBN)




I just don't fucking get it. What the fuck does she think _should_ be done about the ridiculous rents she complains about? If mere rent controls are enough to get her gorge going, then I struggle to imagine what kind of actually effective measures she would be in favour of.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 16, 2022)

Interesting comparison, BARB figures w/e 6/3/22 - 

Gbeebies - Farage takes 4 out of the top 10 viewed shows, with between 65,400 & 90,600 viewers.

CBBC - Newsround takes 4 out of the top 10 viewed shows, with between 100,936 & 195,300 viewers.


----------



## gosub (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## existentialist (Mar 18, 2022)

gosub said:


>



Oh, and he somehow does? Or is he professing ignorance, too?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 18, 2022)

He's ^^^ a wanker, like most of them on there, especially the evening crew of nutjobs.

I missed this a couple of days ago, fair play to Chris Bryant.


----------



## gosub (Mar 18, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Oh, and he somehow does? Or is he professing ignorance, too?


Complete ignorance.


----------



## Rob Ray (Mar 18, 2022)

I don't watch Gbeebies all that often but does that guy Steyn always sound like he's auditioning for Just a Minute?


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## CH1 (Mar 29, 2022)

You thought GB News was bad - we are soon getting TalkRadioTV

"TalkRADIO’s daytime shows start at 6.30am with Julia Hartley-Brewer, followed by Mike Graham, Ian Collins and Jeremy Kyle. All of which will be broadcast on TalkTV.

Piers Morgan Uncensored, the new global show fronted by the former Good Morning Britain presenter, will go to air for the first time on Monday 25th April with the UK launch of TalkTV on linear TV platforms Sky, Virgin Media, Freeview and Freesat."

TalkTV to stream talkRADIO for the majority of its output

Julia Hartley-Brewer is having a trial run on BBC2 right now defending Boris from suggestions he should resign if he broke the law. 

I have always thought that if Joan Bakewell is the thinking man's crumpet, then Julia Hartley-Brewer is the thinking man's Unity Mitforfd.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 29, 2022)

There's a thread on TalkTV here -









						Piers Morgan rehired by Murdoch for his new TalkTV
					

Why do you ask?  Not sure why. Just sprung to mind. Do you though?




					www.urban75.net


----------



## gosub (Mar 29, 2022)

Oh God means Lawrence Fox will probably get a telly show


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 29, 2022)

For the week Mon. 14th - Sun. 20th March:



They have finally got the new Breakfast Show with Eamonn Holmes and Isabel Webster into their Top 15 shows after almost 3 months now, at positions 10 & 11 with just over 47,000 viewers I am guessing that's because people were searching out an alternative to the endless war coverage on the BBC, Sky & ITV/GMB.

I am sure they are very proud to just beat the 43,700 that watched the news on Wednesday evening in Welsh on S4C.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 29, 2022)

Newyddion 😎


----------



## brogdale (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## CH1 (Apr 7, 2022)

Suzi Quattro on Farage?????
She's 4 years older than me. Maybe they are both desperate.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 7, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Suzi Quattro on Farage?????
> She's 4 years older than me. Maybe they are both desperate.


That's the most disappointing thing I've ever heard.


----------



## tim (Apr 7, 2022)

Raheem said:


> That's the most disappointing thing I've ever heard.


So sad; too bad; it's getting a drag.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 7, 2022)

Raheem said:


> That's the most disappointing thing I've ever heard.


Aw nuts. That goes with another sad story Joan Jett told about Quattro (though I think they since became friends).


----------



## Supine (Apr 7, 2022)

I’m watching GB News now. Dan Wootacunt telling lies about brexit. One remainer being reasonable. General feeling that shit is being talked. 

He has the eyes of a serial killer. Dead cold eyes. If it turns out he murders people as a hobby, while dressed as a nazi wearing leather gimp pants, i won’t be surprised.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## 8ball (Apr 9, 2022)

Blather about Farage all you like, but Mark Dolan is the most evil cunt on that channel by a country mile.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2022)

The krankies join a crank.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 9, 2022)

This was odd and nauseating  Boris does sit-down interview.... on GB News with two Tory MPs

The Prime Minister interviewed by Esther McVeigh and Philip Davies, Tory ultra-right backbenchers who married each other in 2020.

The format was a bit like Sky's Sunday Morning, where you got bits of interview, then the analysis by a thuggish looking commentator from Conservative Home.
How is this sort of qualified Nazi fawning an enhancement of our media freedom?


----------



## Paul_N17 (Apr 10, 2022)

"And of course, as always, I'll be joined by my SUPERSTAR PANEL... the aspiring Poundland Candace Owens and conservative commentator Beyoncé Smith, the journalist and unbearable liberal centrist shitcunt Oscar Guardianista and the Twitter conspiraloon and failed Reform UK London Assembly candidate Barry Bollocks... all on DAN WOOTTON TONIGHT"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 10, 2022)

Isabel Oakeshott has left GB News to join TalkTV, I wonder if any others will follow.


----------



## tim (Apr 10, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Isabel Oakeshott has left GB News to join TalkTV, I wonder if any others will follow.


I wonder if anyone would notice.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 10, 2022)

Rentagobs follow the pay cheques like flies to shit


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 11, 2022)

Remember the launch of GB News with their 'star', Andrew Neil, broadcasting from what seemed to be a shipping container painted black on the inside?



Looks like TalkTV is taking the piss out of them, by going to the opposite extreme...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Looks like TalkTV is taking the piss out of them, by going to the opposite extreme...
> 
> View attachment 318158


Are they launching with their version of _Where's Wally_?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2022)

Or has he flounced off because the weather presenter called him a knob?


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 11, 2022)

Re Suzi Quattro :




			
				Raheem said:
			
		

> That's the most disappointing thing I've ever heard.






			
				ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Aw nuts. That goes with another sad story Joan Jett told about Quattro (though I think they since became friends).



Please explain??


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 12, 2022)

BARB has changed what data the public can see, the weekly figures disappeared a while ago, the top 15 programmes per channel is now only available to subscribers, but monthly viewing figures are now available, these for for Feb. 2022.



Considering they were aiming to beat Sky News and become a challenger to BBC News, you can see that they have totally failed.


----------



## maomao (Apr 12, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> BARB has changed what data the public can see, the weekly figures disappeared a while ago, the top 15 programmes per channel is now only available to subscribers, but monthly viewing figures are now available, these for for Feb. 2022.
> 
> View attachment 318186
> 
> Considering they were aiming to beat Sky News and become a challenger to BBC News, you can see that they have totally failed.


But they've got 2.6 million viewers and don't look like they're going anywhere soon. A long way from the predictions being made on this thread when they started.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 12, 2022)

maomao said:


> But they've got 2.6 million viewers and don't look like they're going anywhere soon. A long way from the predictions being made on this thread when they started.



That is the total that dip in at some point during the month, for an average of 34 seconds a day, it doesn't help with their incredibly low viewing figures at any given time, e.g. the breakfast show peaking at an average of around 47,000 viewers, will not have the advertisers knocking at their door, and likewise with their top performer, Farage, peaking at under 100,000, because he's too toxic for major brands. And, with TalkTV launching in a couple of weeks, that's likely to impact on their viewing figures too. 

They are losing a fortune, and probably eating up the 2-years funding they had up front faster than expected due to the lack of advertising revenue coming in. Their ad breaks are still normally only 2 minutes/3 times an hour, compared with 4 minutes/4 times an hour at launch, sold by Sky Media as part of a bundle of other channels with low viewing figures, at rock bottom prices in basically an auction. They did briefly have a sponsor for their weather, which is probably the only advertiser that had been specifically sold air time on GBN, but even they have disappeared. 

I dipped in briefly the other day, 4 ads in the break, one for Sky Glass and one for Sky Broadband, Sky will be paying next to nothing for those spots, basically they are just mopping up unsold airtime at the lowest possible rates. I remember reading one article, where a airtime buyer said they would be surprised if they are even averaging £5 per 30-second ad across the 24 hours. *Just checked again, and the same, 2 ads for Sky and 2 for direct sales businesses, no major brands, no real money coming in. 

And, now their largest investor, Discovery, have completed their merger with WarnerMedia, owners of CNN, I doubt they will get further funding from them.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 12, 2022)

Just did a check to hear what's going out on the GB News Radio national DAB channel, when ads are played out on the TV, and it's still just promos for their own programmes, no paid advertising whatsoever.

So, they are still pissing money down the drain with the radio service, as I've said before, it's bizarre having the radio service without anyone selling ads for it, Sky Media doesn't represent radio stations and they haven't got their own sales team. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 12, 2022)

Just had a look on youtube to see how many are watching on there.

Sky News -  14,822
TalkRadioTV - 1,250
GB News - 846

There's more people watching basically a radio station's stream than GBN.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 12, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Looks like TalkTV is taking the piss out of them, by going to the opposite extreme...
> 
> View attachment 318158



Looks like an impressive set. 

The Talk TV logo however is terrible. It's like something I could've knocked up in 5 minutes using MS WordArt.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 12, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Looks like an impressive set.
> 
> The Talk TV logo however is terrible. It's like something I could've knocked up in 5 minutes using MS WordArt.



Agreed.

I posted that a few weeks back on the TalkTV thread. 









						Piers Morgan rehired by Murdoch for his new TalkTV
					

Why do you ask?  Not sure why. Just sprung to mind. Do you though?




					www.urban75.net


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 12, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I posted that a few weeks back on the TalkTV thread.
> 
> ...



Ah I didn't know there was a thread, ta


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Ah I didn't know there was a thread, ta


Ignorance is no defence (but apparently it is a target demographic)


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 12, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Just had a look on youtube to see how many are watching on there.
> 
> Sky News -  14,822
> TalkRadioTV - 1,250
> ...


Wow 26 more viewers than the damp patch in Namibia


Spoiler: Nambia Wildlife Cam


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 18, 2022)

So bloody predictable...


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 18, 2022)

Missing the point entirely.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 18, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> So bloody predictable...



Don't know much about this guy, but according to the interweb he is a Daily Mail columnist who was a video games correspondent.
And he feels his candidacy to be an Anglican priest was blocked because he was "too conservative" on trans issues.

He obviously feels management at the CofE have snubbed him.
I would say that management have every right to be cautious,
Appoint the wrong person and all hell breaks loose if they have the wrong political obsessions.
Looks at this one Stephen Sizer - Wikipedia

I don't see Calvin Robinson's views as compatible with the CofE position on very much - so why doesn't he joint the Russian Orthodox, and stop bleating?


----------



## Raheem (Apr 18, 2022)

Apols to anyone who's seen this before, but it's new to me and it's astonishing. GB news presenter arguing with someone from Insulate Britain.

ETA: Just realised it's not actually GB News, but it's the same kind of nonsense, and it's funny so I'll leave it here.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 18, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I don't see Calvin Robinson's views as compatible with the CofE position on very much - so why doesn't he joint the Russian Orthodox, and stop bleating?



One thing is sure, Robinson will not be the only presenter on GBN coming out with this shit, I bet Grimes has been busy bashing the bishop.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 18, 2022)

I watched a bit of gb news on Easter Sunday they were pushing England is basically a Christian nation message next breath the Rwanda plan is a good thing because we have had enough.

now I'm a filthy woke athiest*  

* well compared to whoever is behind GB news anyways and I always assumed Christianity involved charity to the less well off the good samaritan didn't involve g4s and shipping the stranger to Rwanda


----------



## CH1 (Apr 18, 2022)

likesfish said:


> I watched a bit of gb news on Easter Sunday they were pushing England is basically a Christian nation message next breath the Rwanda plan is a good thing because we have had enough.
> 
> now I'm a filthy woke athiest*
> 
> * well compared to whoever is behind GB news anyways and I always assumed Christianity involved charity to the less well off the good samaritan didn't involve g4s and shipping the stranger to Rwanda


I agree with your point basically - but just to say all religions "fall short". Even the saintly Buddhists - Myanmar and the Rohingya, Cambodia massacres, Sri Lanka more sectarian massacres.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 18, 2022)

tbf in the west we get the packaged version of buddishism


----------



## spitfire (Apr 23, 2022)

I was just 8 feet away from Dan Wooton in an otherwise deserted Aldwych. I have my 9 year old with me so was unable to engage as desired. She wouldn’t have liked it. 

I can report that he walks like he’s shit his pants. So there is that.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 23, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I can report that he walks like he’s shit his pants.



Hardly surprising, considering he talks out of his arse.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I was just 8 feet away from Dan Wooton in an otherwise deserted Aldwych.


I hope that at the very least you stared into his empty eyes whilst remembering his whiney performance outside Fortress Wapping when the _Screws_ got shut down


----------



## spitfire (Apr 23, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I hope that at the very least you stared into his empty eyes whilst remembering his whiney performance outside Fortress Wapping when the _Screws_ got shut down



I did a bit of a Paddington Hard Stare but he was talking to someone on his phone so wasn’t really paying attention.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I hope that at the very least you stared into his empty eyes whilst remembering his whiney performance outside Fortress Wapping when the _Screws_ got shut down


DIVASTATING


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I did a bit of a Paddington Hard Stare but he was talking to someone on his phone so wasn’t really paying attention.


Probably just checking voicemail


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 24, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I was just 8 feet away from Dan Wooton in an otherwise deserted Aldwych. I have my 9 year old with me so was unable to engage as desired. She wouldn’t have liked it.
> 
> I can report that he walks like he’s shit his pants. So there is that.


For getting my message across to the local Tory mayor I hiss at him in public 
You can’t be arrested for hissing


----------



## Dom Traynor (Apr 24, 2022)

A few weeks ago I was having dinner with friends who it turns out are best mates with Dan's parents. Apparently he was a lovely but intense and driven lad.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 24, 2022)

TalkTV is planning their own version of HIGNFY, although it's not yet featuring in their schedule, and I've just become aware that those creative & original thinkers 
at GBN decided to get in first with a spoiler, and launched the 'Ministry Of Offence' last Saturday.

First week all four guests were allegedly comedians, they must have overspent on their budget, because the second week 2 out of the 4 so-called guests  were GBN staffers. 

They claim the teams are from the 'left' and 'right' of the political spectrum, but their definition of 'left' is very different to that understood by most people. 

So, I took a peak, the opening graphics are a poor version of the HIGNFY ones, as is the format and set, the guests hopeless, as are the 'jokes', the tiny audience sounds like they are forced to laugh, probably by receiving an electrical shock at specific points, it's a horrific pound shop version, and guaranteed to fail spectacularly. 



Actually, as it's so clearly such a straight forward rip-off of the HIGNFY format, I do wonder if Hat Trick Productions could take legal action, because I am fairly sure there's some protection in respect of TV show formats, hence why they get licenced to overseas broadcasters.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 24, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> TalkTV is planning their own version of HIGNFY, although it's not yet featuring in their schedule, and I've just become aware that those creative & original thinkers
> at GBN decided to get in first with a spoiler, and launched the 'Ministry Of Offence' last Saturday.
> 
> First week all four guests were allegedly comedians, they must have overspent on their budget, because the second week 2 out of the 4 so-called guests  were GBN staffers.
> ...


The set looks more suitable for Blaze TV - UFO and all-knowing-eye symbol etc.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 24, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> TalkTV is planning their own version of HIGNFY, although it's not yet featuring in their schedule, and I've just become aware that those creative & original thinkers
> at GBN decided to get in first with a spoiler, and launched the 'Ministry Of Offence' last Saturday.
> 
> First week all four guests were allegedly comedians, they must have overspent on their budget, because the second week 2 out of the 4 so-called guests  were GBN staffers.
> ...


That set hurts my eyes


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 24, 2022)

moochedit said:


> That set hurts my eyes


You just don't understand that cheap and tacky is the new sophisticated


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 24, 2022)

As a PS, they even try to copy the camera positioning, but can you spot the different?





Spoiler: Apart from the shit set...



...the audience size.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 24, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I was just 8 feet away from Dan Wooton in an otherwise deserted Aldwych. I have my 9 year old with me so was unable to engage as desired. She wouldn’t have liked it.
> 
> I can report that he walks like he’s shit his pants. So there is that.


Not quite as bad as a couple of friends who were sat for an hour about two meters away from Kelvin Mackenzie, easily within spitting distance. Unfortunately they were in the Question Time audience so would have been swiftly ejected, although probably still worth it.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 24, 2022)

Oliver is at it again.   
Is he still on GB news?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 25, 2022)

I bring you a rather technical concern here.
A few days back Darren Grimes had a threesome with Gavin Ashenden and Rev James Treasure.
Purpose of the conversation (from GB News point of view) was to slag off the Archbishop of Canterbury for being "too pollical"  or as we used to say "politically correct".

Dr Ashenden is always introduced as "former Queen's Chaplain". In GB News' eyes he is now a former Bishop (of the Continuing Anglican Church - a US break-away church which does not acknowledge women priests).

Ashenden is a paid up Brexit party adherent and Farage fan. 
Rev James Treasure - an Oxford evangelical clergy team-leader, presumably put there for balance.

I don't think it right that GB News introduce right wing pundits as "Bishop" when they bishop of a misogynist splinter group.

The other extraordinary thing was Darren Grimes started bashing the Archbishop of Canterbury for closing all the churches during Covid. HE (Darren Grimes) has to go to a Catholic church to receive communion, because his church was shut.

That is a pretty odd thing to say actually. The Catholic Church are not in communion with the Anglican church for the very good reason that "communion" means totally different things in those churches.

Apart from which - did Catholic churches not shut during Covid? Frankly any Catholic priest who saw Darren Grimes mincing down the aisle to take communion should have given him guidance. 

I don't believe Darren Grimes ever took communion either in an Anglican or Catholic church for the last 10 years - never mind covid. He is just stirring the pot in the usual GB News/Boris Johnson kind of way.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 25, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Darren Grimes started bashing the Archbishop of Canterbury



He's moved up on the scale.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 25, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I bring you a rather technical concern here.
> A few days back Darren Grimes had a threesome with Gavin Ashenden and Rev James Treasure.
> Purpose of the conversation (from GB News point of view) was to slag off the Archbishop of Canterbury for being "too pollical"  or as we used to say "politically correct".
> 
> ...


*KNOCK-KNOCK-KNOCK*

"Darren, I've brought you a cup of tea, dear"

"Don't come in, Mum! Just leave it outside the door, I'm taking communion!"


----------



## Lea (Apr 25, 2022)

CH1 I believe that if you haven't been baptised in a Catholic Church, you can't take Communion. Anglican Church is more inclusive.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> As a PS, they even try to copy the camera positioning, but can you spot the different?
> 
> View attachment 319868View attachment 319870
> 
> ...



It'll be great to see if they manage to sustain any significant audience at all. Only a complete loser would genuinely consider a top night out to be going to watch a recording of _Ministry Of Offence _for a fringe Murdoch news channel.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 25, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> It'll be great to see if they manage to sustain any significant audience at all. Only a complete loser would genuinely consider a top night out to be going to watch a recording of _Ministry Of Offence _for a *fringe Murdoch news channel*.



<cough, it's GB News, not TalkTV>

The audience is probably just staff press-ganged into it TBH


----------



## Lea (Apr 25, 2022)

Calvin Robinson is the only person I can tolerate on GBNews. I really can't stand Dan Wootton. He just goes on and on and on about the same thing - Covid and lockdown.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> <cough, it's GB News, not TalkTV>
> 
> The audience is probably just staff press-ganged into it TBH



Oh sorry wasn't paying attention, in which case, it'll be even more terrible.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 25, 2022)

Lea said:


> CH1 I believe that if you haven't been baptised in a Catholic Church, you can't take Communion. Anglican Church is more inclusive.


The first bit is true. Except in case of "Extreme Unction" (ie on your deathbed).
I took communion in Notre Dame, Paris (the one which has burnt down)

It was 1997 and I was on weekend leave from inpatient psychiatric treatment for bipolar II. I was intensely moved by the Notre Dame service - I believe they even had organ works by Olivier Messiaen which heightened the atmosphere (for me) even more. I believed that the presiding priests invited all to the sacrament (in French).

Anyway I was telling a friend about this a couple of years later, knowing he was a Catholic, but not appreciating he was actually pretty devout. "That's monstrous" he said.
"What you mean taking communion when you don't believe in transubstantiation?"
"Think about it - you were defiling the sacrament. You should have thought about the others - not yourself."
He simply did not believe all had been invited to take communion - and neither do I in retrospect. I think they may have invited all to say the Lord's Prayer in their own language  - quite a normal thing to do in the context.

As regards the Anglican Church - I think they allow people to take communion if they can take communion in their own church (for Methodists, United Reformed etc). This does imply some sort of preparation or confirmation.


----------



## Lea (Apr 25, 2022)

CH1 said:


> The first bit is true. Except in case of "Extreme Unction" (ie on your deathbed).
> I took communion in Notre Dame, Paris (the one which has burnt down)
> 
> It was 1997 and I was on weekend leave from inpatient psychiatric treatment for bipolar II. I was intensely moved by the Notre Dame service - I believe they even had organ works by Olivier Messiaen which heightened the atmosphere (for me) even more. I believed that the presiding priests invited all to the sacrament (in French).
> ...


Funny that. I suffer from bipolar I disorder and the first time I became 'involved' with religion was also during psychotic episodes. I also lived in Paris and started the catechumenat to become baptised in the Catholic Church. I was rather unwell at the time and became super religious. I remember going to a Church near St Lazare area where I worked. One day I went up to the priest asking for a blessing (rather than take Communion) as I hadn't been baptised. I believe a blessing is often given in the Anglican Church as an alternative to taking Communion. The Catholic priest hadn't a clue what I was going on about and abruptly told me to go away. On another occasion, I went to confession and was told by Catholic priest that I couldn't be forgiven as I had not been baptised. See what I mean? Very exclusive. When I returned to the UK, I went to a local Anglican Church and our local priest would always say all are welcome at the table of Christ whether baptised or not. I suppose in the Anglican Church it depends on each Church and the priest. Whether it's high church or not. 

My ex's brother is a Catholic priest and he said that you should not take Communion if you are not baptised in the Catholic faith, apparently.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 25, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Anyway I was telling a friend about this a couple of years later, knowing he was a Catholic, but not appreciating he was actually pretty devout. "That's monstrous" he said.
> "What you mean taking communion when you don't believe in transubstantiation?"
> "Think about it - you were defiling the sacrament. You should have thought about the others - not yourself."



Defiling the sacrament is probably ok if no one notices.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 25, 2022)

8ball said:


> Defiling the sacrament is probably ok if no one notices.


It's the sort of thing that happens in OCD - thinking of Angela Rayner's legs whilst you should be paying attention to the liturgy.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 25, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I bring you a rather technical concern here.
> A few days back Darren Grimes had a threesome with Gavin Ashenden and Rev James Treasure.
> Purpose of the conversation (from GB News point of view) was to slag off the Archbishop of Canterbury for being "too pollical"  or as we used to say "politically correct".
> 
> ...



"mincing"?? - unbelievable Jeff.


----------



## Chz (Apr 25, 2022)

Lea said:


> Funny that. I suffer from bipolar I disorder and the first time I became 'involved' with religion was also during psychotic episodes. I also lived in Paris and started the catechumenat to become baptised in the Catholic Church. I was rather unwell at the time and became super religious. I remember going to a Church near St Lazare area where I worked. One day I went up to the priest asking for a blessing (rather than take Communion) as I hadn't been baptised. I believe a blessing is often given in the Anglican Church as an alternative to taking Communion. The Catholic priest hadn't a clue what I was going on about and abruptly told me to go away. On another occasion, I went to confession and was told by Catholic priest that I couldn't be forgiven as I had not been baptised. See what I mean? Very exclusive. When I returned to the UK, I went to a local Anglican Church and our local priest would always say all are welcome at the table of Christ whether baptised or not. I suppose in the Anglican Church it depends on each Church and the priest. Whether it's high church or not.
> 
> My ex's brother is a Catholic priest and he said that you should not take Communion if you are not baptised in the Catholic faith, apparently.


Many RC churches offer a blessing for children, or those new to faith and yet to take First Communion. But I can imagine there are old-timers who aren't into that. It certainly wasn't a thing when I was a wee lad. In theory the blessing should be only for those baptised, but who are they to know?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 25, 2022)

Has anyone burst into flame scoffing the wine and crackers without the membership nonsense? 






Thought not


----------



## Lea (Apr 25, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Has anyone burst into flame scoffing the wine and crackers without the membership nonsense?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not a Catholic so it doesn't bother me. 

Apparently priests have to consume all the leftover wafers and wine from the service which have been blessed so that they are not misused.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 25, 2022)

Lea said:


> Apparently priests have to consume all the leftover wafers and wine from the service which have been blessed so that they are not misused.



What, like by Satanists or something?


----------



## Lea (Apr 25, 2022)

8ball said:


> What, like by Satanists or something?


Apparently.


----------



## T & P (Apr 25, 2022)

A few years ago a conceptual artist in Spain went to mass everyday to take holy communion, but saved the consecrated wafers instead of eating them. When he had a sufficient number, he formed the word 'Paedophiles' on the steps outside a major church with the consecrated wafers. The Spanish clergy went mental, and instructed all priests to watch out when administering communion and ensuring punters would eat the wafers right away and not take them away 

ETA: Story in Spanish, but video shows the deed. He went to church 242 times to acquire the required number of wafers









						Polémica en Navarra por una exposición con hostias consagradas que escriben la palabra pederastia
					

El artista Abel Azcona ha sido denunciado por la Asociación Española de Abogados Cristianos por una exposición en la que más de 200 hostias consagradas que el propio autor ha ido robando de multitud de eucaristías de Madrid y Pamplona forman la palabra "pederastia".




					www.lasexta.com


----------



## CH1 (Apr 25, 2022)

B.I.G said:


> "mincing"?? - unbelievable Jeff.


?  I would have had a go at Gavin Ashenden, who hates gays - or at least gay vicars, especially if married to each other. What is Gavin Ashenden doing on a Darren Grimes show? - except to criticise the Archbishop of Canterbury.
This is typical of his outpourings I imagine (I don't have a Telegraph subscription so my guess is heuristic)








						Queen’s former chaplain leads vicar rebellion over gay marriage
					

The Queen’s former chaplain is leading a vicar rebellion over gay marriage, as he threatens to break away from the Church of England.




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				











						Vicar fears gay marriage change could cause society disintegration
					

A Jersey vicar believes society could begin to disintegrate if the traditional view of marriage is lost.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				











						Gay predators, telling the truth and spring-cleaning the Church.
					

“I remember hearing how a woman explained why she became a Catholic Christian after watching a film on the Borgias: “only the existence of a God could explain how an institution once so corru…




					ashenden.org
				




This extract from Wikipedia seems to summarise where he's at right now:
Resignation from Church of England positions[edit]​In early 2017, Ashenden resigned from his position as Chaplain to the Queen after speaking out against a service at St Mary's Cathedral, Glasgow, at which a Muslim law student read (in Arabic) a passage from the Koran that explicitly declared that Jesus is not the Son of God[17][18] and because of his views on Islam and orthodox Christianity.[19] Ashenden concluded that being a member of the Ecclesiastical Household meant he could not speak out on matters he felt strongly about and that it was his duty and calling to speak on issues relating to the integrity of the Christian faith.[18]

One of the consequences of his resignation was a variety of media engagements in several countries, including Fox News in the United States,[20] _The Bolt Report_ in Australia,[21][_non-primary source needed_] and James Delingpole's _Delingpole Podcast_ in the UK.[22]

On 17 March 2017, Ashenden lodged a deed in the High Court of London under the Clerical Disabilities Act 1870, to relinquish his orders within the Church of England.[23]

Christian Episcopal Church[edit]​In September 2017 Archbishop Theodore Casimes of the Christian Episcopal Church announced that Ashenden had been consecrated as a missionary bishop for the United Kingdom and Europe.[24]

Ashenden left the Christian Episcopal Church in December 2019.

Catholic Church[edit]​On 22 December 2019, Ashenden was received into the Catholic Church by the Bishop of Shrewsbury, Mark Davies, at Shrewsbury Cathedral. Bishop Davies commented that it was "very humbling to be able to receive a bishop of the Anglican tradition into full communion in the year of the canonization of Saint John Henry Newman."[25] Ashenden may become a priest of the Catholic Church or stay a lay theologian, depending upon the determination of the Holy See.[26]

I'm not sure about the gay issue - it seems Ashenden is unmarried. Maybe he is claiming the right to be "unsexual" (celibate) in which case good luck to him. But why do these celibates make life miserable for other people?


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 25, 2022)

Lea said:


> CH1 I believe that if you haven't been baptised in a Catholic Church, you can't take Communion. Anglican Church is more inclusive.



if you've not confessed your sins for a while you should not take communion and the daft twat would not know what they are


----------



## Chz (Apr 25, 2022)

Lea said:


> I'm not a Catholic so it doesn't bother me.
> 
> Apparently priests have to consume all the leftover wafers and wine from the service which have been blessed so that they are not misused.


Wine, yes. But the spare wafers go back in the tabernacle. You will notice that they're careful to capture any crumbs or whatnot and brush them into the last of the wine. You can't waste a wafer, it is purportedly the Body of Christ, but you can put it into storage.  (spot the teenage altar slave)


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 25, 2022)

CH1 said:


> ?  I would have had a go at Gavin Ashenden, who hates gays - or at least gay vicars, especially if married to each other. What is Gavin Ashenden doing on a Darren Grimes show? - except to criticise the Archbishop of Canterbury.
> This is typical of his outpourings I imagine (I don't have a Telegraph subscription so my guess is heuristic)
> 
> 
> ...


Watch this space probably a matter of when not if some hyper-hypocritical “less than Christian” sexual behaviour is unearthed


----------



## CH1 (Apr 25, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Watch this space probably a matter of when not if some hyper-hypocritical “less than Christian” sexual behaviour is unearthed


If he's a regular on Murdoch channels in Australia and USA it won't be The Sun wot done it!


----------



## tim (Apr 25, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Has anyone burst into flame scoffing the wine and crackers without the membership nonsense?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



John Paul II used to invited Brother Roger of Taize to take communion from him. Roger was a Swiss Calvinist who felt called to set up an Ecumenical Community in the South of France in the 1940s. 

Anyway, his Popiness got himself himself shot and Brother Roger, a saintly chap, who once offered me a fisherman's friend, was stabbed to death by a Romanian lady.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 25, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Has anyone burst into flame scoffing the wine and crackers without the membership nonsense?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can confirm this

(we went to a Catholic wedding in Belgium. I was hung over and nodding off at the back, when I noticed mrs mx had joined the wine and crackers queue, so I thought I may as well join her, as neither of us understood a word of the Dutch (?) that was being spoken, and neither of us was a member.  Anyway, did the business, got patted on the head with some sort of flat sceptre thing.  Didn't burst into flames.)


----------



## CH1 (Apr 25, 2022)

tim said:


> John Paul II used to invited Brother Roger of Taize to take communion from him. Roger was a Swiss Calvinist who felt called to set up an Ecumenical Community in the South of France in the 1940s.
> 
> Anyway, his Popiness got himself himself shot and Brother Roger, a saintly chap, who once offered me a fisherman's friend, was stabbed to death by a Romanian lady.


I remember Brother Roger - for some reason "Sunday" on Radio 4 had a bit of a thing for him. R4 seemed to think that Brother Roger had been secretly received into the Catholic church - which might explain Pope John Paull II's ease of co-communing.

The Taizé thing was all the rage amongst certain Anglican churches in  Brixton. Christ Church North Brixton was heavily into it, even more so St Matthews's Lilford Road. St Matthew's use the Taizé music for the liturgy to this day - except for the bit which is a Ghanaian folk melody. 

As regards the unfortunate demise of Brother Roger - Radio 4 attributed this to his never turn away policy - even for troubled Romanian women apparently.

BTW note Murdered sect leader 'was secret Catholic'


----------



## stavros (Apr 25, 2022)

I briefly flicked through the news channels last night, and caught a few seconds of (I think) Mark Dolan suggesting that women invited to Harvey Weinstein's room in the early hours probably knew it wasn't for a chat.

I may have taken this out of context, of course...


----------



## CH1 (Apr 25, 2022)

stavros said:


> I briefly flicked through the news channels last night, and caught a few seconds of (I think) Mark Dolan suggesting that women invited to Harvey Weinstein's room in the early hours probably knew it wasn't for a chat.
> 
> I may have taken this out of context, of course...


Does anyone remember Mike Tysom and the teenage Sunday School teacher?
He used the same reasoning - and it got him several years behind bars.
BTW for what its worth Werner Herzog is a big fan of Iron Mike - not because of the statutory rape, but because Mike Tyson is a big antiquarian book collector,  and has an original copy of Machiavelli's "The Prince".
**


----------



## tim (Apr 25, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I remember Brother Roger - for some reason "Sunday" on Radio 4 had a bit of a thing for him. R4 seemed to think that Brother Roger had been secretly received into the Catholic church - which might explain Pope John Paull II's ease of co-communing.
> 
> The Taizé thing was all the rage amongst certain Anglican churches in  Brixton. Christ Church North Brixton was heavily into it, even more so St Matthews's Lilford Road. St Matthew's use the Taizé music for the liturgy to this day - except for the bit which is a Ghanaian folk melody.
> 
> ...



In the 80s went to Taize, wm with a friend who later became vicar of At Matthews'. He liked the music but found the atmosphere oppressive and had a an impressive argument with the rather smug English Brother.


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 30, 2022)

Anne Diamond "trending"







🤣


----------



## two sheds (Apr 30, 2022)

Fucking cancel culture snowflakes


----------



## NoXion (Apr 30, 2022)

Butt muh freeze peach!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 30, 2022)

This is a long read, but a brilliant insight into GB News, with loads of background information on why all the cocks-up occurred, why so many have left and channel, and how unhappy some staff still there are.



> Over the past four months, I have spoken to dozens of GB News employees, past and present, most of whom spoke on condition of anonymity, either due to settlement non-disclosure agreements or concerns that it would impact their current employment. This article draws on hours of conversations about the highs and lows of a tumultuous year, as the channel nears its first birthday.
> 
> That speech at the Hilton was the first sign, several people in attendance told me, that the project was not all they had been promised. One senior presenter – poached from an establishment broadcaster – remembers the worried glances that went between the more experienced staff. _What the hell have we done_, he thought.



And, this made me laugh...



> The one person who did eventually enter Ukraine was the Canadian presenter Mark Steyn. Even among the channel’s semi-autonomous hosts, Steyn is a special case: broadcasting from America, his entire production team is outsourced, leaving the channel with little oversight.
> 
> In mid-March, Steyn and his team decided to take their show to eastern Ukraine. *They flew to Hungary, only to learn that Hungarian rental cars have a device that cuts the engine if you enter a war zone. Undeterred, Steyn’s team found an alternative, and were all set to cross the border, before someone pointed out the vehicle was a former Soviet police car, complete with hammer and sickle on the side, and that maybe, just maybe, this wasn’t the way to go.*













						“We’re going to disrupt”: A year inside GB News
					

Faced with a new rival, can the channel survive? Staffers share the story of a tumultuous 12 months.




					www.newstatesman.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> “We’re going to disrupt”: A year inside GB News
> 
> 
> Faced with a new rival, can the channel survive? Staffers share the story of a tumultuous 12 months.
> ...





> Booking quality guests proved troublesome. “People just put the phone down,” one producer told me. Instead they had to rely on “the same low-rent guests rather than people with any particular expertise”. Several times a day, insiders told me, a producer would attempt to book someone, only to be told they’ve just been on a different GB News show. One presenter told me that producers had taken to booking their own parents.





> As vox pops, I asked, for the person-on-the-street views?





> “No,” they said, “as guests. Someone will say, ‘My mum’s got a view on this.’ ‘Has she? Is she free?’ That’s happened at least twice.”


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 30, 2022)

> The story that most sticks in the minds of multiple people I spoke to, however, concerns an episode on 6 September, when Phillips suspected people were stealing, incongruously, her orange squash from the fridge. Standing by the live desk, miked up and about to go on air, Phillips reportedly shouted, “Which c*** has had my squash?” Frangopoulos appeared by her side almost instantly, I’m told, before running to a Marks & Spencer to buy a new bottle, delivering a glass to Phillips during an ad break.


😳


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 30, 2022)

That is a cracker of a read 🤣  🤣  🤣  🤣


----------



## Dom Traynor (May 1, 2022)

Brilliant article anyone who has enjoyed this thread should read it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 1, 2022)

Yes enjoyable. Especially as a veteran of cheap arse TV production. There are genuinely a lot of things you can cut corners on and some you really can't. 
The BBC and ITV are masters of wasting huge amounts of money on things just because that's how they have always done it. 
The classic problem here is that they only had upper management  and inexperienced production level staff. Nobody understood what was needed. Management imagined what thought and the crew didn't learn in college how to work with severely  cut corners. 

To save money in TV production the first  cuts should be to eradicate management, hire a brilliant and experienced core  production crew, let them figure out what is possible. For instance . . You never save money by hiring double three inexperienced camera men on three shit cameras, you make quadruple the work for an editor who will be then polishing turds. . . if you hired an inexperienced editor you will need more time and the turds won't be polished.


----------



## Dovydaitis (May 1, 2022)

Only half way through the article but really enjoying it. Don’t want to rush it


----------



## CH1 (May 1, 2022)

Who gave Richard Tice a programme on Talk TV 10-1 Sunday morning? Will he be appearing on Question Time now "representing Talk TV"? The Antichrist has arrived. His pasty appearance makes Christopher Lee's Dracula look like a healthy person.

No doubt Tice is honing his presentation skills biding his time until the Tory party splits into Nazi and Neofascist factions. Meanwhile Alistair Stewart is boring on on GB News about care home infections. Justifiably -  he looks ready for a care home himself.


----------



## nogojones (May 1, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> I can confirm this
> 
> (we went to a Catholic wedding in Belgium. I was hung over and nodding off at the back, when I noticed mrs mx had joined the wine and crackers queue, so I thought I may as well join her, as neither of us understood a word of the Dutch (?) that was being spoken, and neither of us was a member.  Anyway, did the business, got patted on the head with some sort of flat sceptre thing.  Didn't burst into flames.)


Can't resist the pull of free wine


----------



## CH1 (May 1, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Can't resist the pull of free wine


You don't get that in the Catholic Church necessarily - unless you are an officiating priest


----------



## nogojones (May 1, 2022)

CH1 said:


> You don't get that in the Catholic Church necessarily - unless you are an officiating priest


One of the many reasons I no longer go.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 14, 2022)

> GB News has since widened its reach to a radio station and on-demand. It has relied on clips being spliced up to be shared on social media and has touted “billions” of digital views.
> 
> *In an interview with Press Gazette, the news network claimed that TikTok was one of their most popular platforms, where it has more than 200,000 followers. Yet in comparison, a TikTok account of a British man feeding his pet seagull currently has 3.2 million.*
> 
> You can’t help but wonder whether, as the channel is reaching its first anniversary, it is matching its expectations.













						Who Cares About Your Opinion? Why the Foxification of British News Isn’t Working (Column)
					

A strange trend is taking place on British television: Opinionated American-style television channels have appeared for the very first time. Both generally right-leaning in agenda, if you watch GB …




					variety.com


----------



## moochedit (May 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Who Cares About Your Opinion? Why the Foxification of British News Isn’t Working (Column)
> 
> 
> A strange trend is taking place on British television: Opinionated American-style television channels have appeared for the very first time. Both generally right-leaning in agenda, if you watch GB …
> ...


A tik tok channel exists of a british man feeding a seagull? Has to be 'barleymow


----------



## equationgirl (May 15, 2022)

Fuck me, this is still going? Blimey (channel not the thread)


----------



## 8ball (May 17, 2022)

“Neil Oliver has spotted a gap in the market now that Alex Jones’ fall from grace is complete”.

Discuss…


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 19, 2022)

BARB figures are quoted for TV viewing figures, only the monthly figures are now published for the public to see, for radio it's RAJAR and they report quarterly, with Q1 2022 figures out today, which includes GB News Radio that started testing in December and was officially launched on 4th January. Apparently they have been boasting this morning about their 239k listeners and 1.5m listening hours.

But, that listeners figure is just their average monthly 'reach', in comparison they had an average monthly 'reach' of 2.15m for their TV service in April, so it's just over 10% of the TV reach, and we know how that translates into low figures at any given point time, i.e. peaking around just 80-100k in the evenings.

Here's how that compares to the other talk stations, needless to say Radios 4 & 5 are at the top, the two LBC stations are next, but they have the benefit of LBC being on FM & LBC News on AM in the London area, as well as being on DAB nationally.

Probably a fairer comparison is Times Radio, TalkRadio & GBN Radio, as those three are only on DAB, and GBN Radio is well behind the other two in terms of 'reach', 'total hours' of listening and 'listening share', so in a nutshell, fuck all to boast about. 


All Individuals 15+ for period ending March 2022Station/GroupPopulation 000s*Reach 000s*Reach Percent*Total Hours 000s**Listening Share %*BBC Radio 455675​10604​19​120720​11.9​BBC Radio 5 live55675​5560​10​32890​3.2​LBC (Leading Britain's Conversation)55675​2738​5​28809​2.9​LBC News55675​1057​2​2697​0.3​Times Radio55675​703​1​3644​0.4​talkRADIO55675​650​1​5732​0.6​GB News Radio55675​239​0​1513​0.1​
,





						RAJAR
					






					www.rajar.co.uk
				




​


----------



## CH1 (May 19, 2022)

They've found another campaign - to stick the boot into Black Lives Matter


I was not aware of the issue specifically, so I Googled, and The Voice came out blazing








						Don't believe the hype over Black Lives Matter allegations
					

History tells us that black leaders can expect to be accused of fraud, writes Lester Holloway




					www.voice-online.co.uk
				




However the comments from readers are interesting at the end, including one which appears to be from an old Urban 75 favourite

_*Posted on 2nd March 2022*_* | Vincent Atkins*
The Police investigation in to Lee Jasper and the way he handed out money, found he wasn’t corrupt, just staggeringly incompetent.

Which I guess was to be expected.


----------



## CH1 (May 19, 2022)

Anybody fancy Andrew Neil slagging off both the BBC and GB News it's about 20 minutes into this one hour internet TV "Speccy" package


----------



## Nylock (May 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Grimes proving he's still a massive wanker, just a couple of days after the anniversary of Sarah Everard’s murder, he will be masturbating debating whether women have too many rights! And, just look at how he signs off this tweet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liked for the replies. 🙂


CH1 said:


> ...But why do these celibates make life miserable for other people?


Incel/Volcel*. Potayto/Potahto. Dismal, miserable wankers who just want to make life as bleak for everyone else as it is for them...



* Your mileage may vary, necessary "not all etc" clause invoked....


----------



## gosub (May 20, 2022)

CH1 said:


> They've found another campaign - to stick the boot into Black Lives Matter
> 
> 
> I was not aware of the issue specifically, so I Googled, and The Voice came out blazing
> ...



That article is from February and is saying BLM  are late filing accounts.....Fella on GB News is this month and seems to be citing specific payments so I'd guess BLM have, in the meantime filed  the accounts.as they are obliged to


----------



## CH1 (May 20, 2022)

gosub said:


> That article is from February and is saying BLM  are late filing accounts.....Fella on GB News is this month and seems to be citing specific payments so I'd guess BLM have, in the meantime filed  the accounts.as they are obliged to


I thought the problem was the co-founder had bought expensive properties for relatives.
Unfortunately I don't know the US or California state equivalent of the Charity Commission so can't confirm or deny whether they have now filed the accounts.

Edited to include this from the BBC a year ago - Patrisse Cullors: Black Lives Matter co-founder resigns


----------



## Dom Traynor (May 21, 2022)

Let's not forget the extremely strange story about the BLM accounts that were run by two White Aussie union organisers as well. With no evidence that they would've given any money to BLM.


----------



## stavros (May 21, 2022)

I flicked onto GBN during the adverts on what I was watching, to find Lembit Öpik saying that climate change science was bollocks, and we should start digging our own coal again.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 21, 2022)

stavros said:


> I flicked onto GBN during the adverts on what I was watching, to find Lembit Öpik saying that climate change science was bollocks, and we should start digging our own coal again.


Is he still trying to be a comedian?


----------



## 8ball (May 21, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Is he still trying to be a comedian?



Evidently.


----------



## stavros (May 21, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Is he still trying to be a comedian?


It looked genuine, rather than some kind of satire. I didn't watch too much of it to find out.


----------



## CH1 (May 21, 2022)

He just seems to enjoy creating chaos. Former MP Lembit Opik vows to fight expulsion from Liberal Democrats
Last time I heard he was still pursuing his appeal process.
You would think that someone who gave a talk to a Tory conference on "How to Beat the Liberal Democrats"  would simply join the Tories (lor maybe Labour).


----------



## Ax^ (May 21, 2022)

i'm amazed they needed an insider guide as they more or less ended the party with the coalition


----------



## 8ball (May 21, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> i'm amazed they needed an insider guide as they more or less ended the party with the coalition



They’ll be back in a decade or three.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 25, 2022)

I've been sent these examples of Tom Hardwood making an arse of himself.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 25, 2022)

Then there's this shocker, WTF!



> When Andrew Neil quit GB News, he was worried it was turning into a “Ukip tribute band”. The channel now appears to be straying into much darker territory.
> 
> Appearing on GB News this week was Robin Tilbrook, head of the far-right English Democrats party. He was invited onto the programme of the Tory MPs Esther McVey and Philip Davies. There, he was given a soft-soap interview about his policy to remove England from the United Kingdom.
> 
> It was a PR coup for Tilbrook. His TV hit gave him the chance to whitewash his reputation as the head of a party that welcomed former BNP members into its ranks. At one point in his party’s history, Tilbrook estimated that one in ten members of the English Democrats once belonged to the BNP.





> McVey and Davies did not mention — let alone challenge — Tilbrook on his views. They didn’t ask why Tilbrook denounced the Jewish financier George Soros for his “evil record and baneful influence”. They didn’t ask why, according to his manifesto, he wants to re-educate Muslim community leaders, as well as preachers from “other religions causing concern”.
> 
> They didn’t ask why Tilbrook frequently shares the “great replacement” conspiracy theory, which claims that shadowy elites are organising the migration of Asians and Africans into Europe to threaten the existence of white people.
> 
> They certainly didn’t ask him why he’s promoting a book written by Nick Griffin, former head of the BNP, which rails against “the baneful influence of Talmudic racism and Zionism on the body politic of the West”.











						Why did GB News interview a far-right extremist?
					

Robin Tilbrook, head of the English Democrats, was invited onto the channel




					scoutnews.substack.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 25, 2022)

Interesting to see old frog-face getting beaten in the ratings for GBN last night for the first time ever, by both Wootton and Steyn, that's going to hurt his ego. 





> In an unusual twist, Nigel Farage finally dipped below his _GB News_ colleagues, with both Dan Wootton and Mark Steyn beating him last night. Farage pulled in 62,900, with Wootton getting 67,300. Farage is usually at the top of the pile and is considered _GB News’_ box office king.
> 
> Even Brillo said as much last week on _SpectatorTV_, when he suggested Murdoch should put a bid in for Farage to jump ship and suck in viewers for the ailing _TalkTV. At one point pointing out how slotting Farage in Newton Dunn’s slot might give Piers a well-needed leg up an hour later – poor Tom… _LINK


----------



## Dovydaitis (May 26, 2022)

Have I missed something and GBN is now part of Bauer or something? Adverts are getting quite commonplace on absolute and I might need to change my background work station


----------



## CH1 (May 27, 2022)

Dovydaitis said:


> Have I missed something and GBN is now part of Bauer or something? Adverts are getting quite commonplace on absolute and I might need to change my background work station


Dunno what Bauer is or what you're on about, but Bauer mentioned GB News on their website in 2021 and forecast it would "do well" with Andrew Neil at the helm








						Bauer and GB News Go Subscription
					

More places want your money every month




					onaudio.mattdeegan.com


----------



## B.I.G (May 27, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Dunno what Bauer is or what you're on about, but Bauer mentioned GB News on their website in 2021 and forecast it would "do well" with Andrew Neil at the helm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't this some bloke's blog that happens to be about the two media companies?


----------



## CH1 (May 27, 2022)

B.I.G said:


> Isn't this some bloke's blog that happens to be about the two media companies?


From the website it looked like they offer paid-for subscriptions to stuff like Scala Radio with no adverts.
Seems a bit odd that one - we still have Radio 3 - just.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 27, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Dunno what Bauer is or what you're on about, but Bauer mentioned GB News on their website in 2021 and forecast it would "do well" with Andrew Neil at the helm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bauer is the second largest radio group in the UK, after Global, their stations include Absolute, Scala, Hits, Greatest Hits, Kiss, Magic, Planet Rock, Kerrang Radio and Jazz FM, they also sell advertising on behalf most of the few independent radio stations left.

I see they have recently added GB News Radio to their list of 'partner stations', so they have started selling airtime on it, which surprises me, I didn't think they would be interested in talking on a talk station, as it doesn't fit in with any of their packages, i.e. the other partner stations are all bundled up and sold as part of the 'Hits' or 'Greatest Hits' networks.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 28, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (May 31, 2022)

Something for the weekend sir?


----------



## two sheds (May 31, 2022)

yep comments are great - 1700 replies? That's more than they get in viewer figures


----------



## 8ball (May 31, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




This timeline still delivers at times.


----------



## belboid (May 31, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Something for the weekend sir?
> 
> View attachment 324968
> 
> View attachment 324965


You missed out his number one supporter -


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 1, 2022)

belboid said:


> You missed out his number one supporter -
> 
> View attachment 324969


I’m just reading Paul Emberys book. Mainly so I can call him a Gor blimey Gov’na Jordan Peterson once my Twitter ban is over (1.9 days to push)


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2022)

Teenage reporter Tom Harwood just had a very chummy interview with Professor Deidre NcCloskey - why are we so wealthy?
I was "alarmed" to note that this veteran lady economist looked rather manly for a woman economist on GB News.
The few minutes I saw of the  interview there was no mention of trans issues, but it turns out Deidre started life as Donald.








						Deirdre McCloskey - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				







__





						Deirdre N. McCloskey: Home Page
					






					www.deirdremccloskey.com
				




Anybody watch it all? Was Deidre just selling her book, or did GB News invite her on as a gimmick - to demonstrate their broad mindedness perhaps?
Or maybe they can't tell the difference?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Teenage reporter Tom Harwood just had a very chummy interview with Professor Deidre NcCloskey - why are we so wealthy?
> I was "alarmed" to note that this veteran lady economist looked rather manly for a woman economist on GB News.
> The few minutes I saw of the  interview there was no mention of trans issues, but it turns out Deidre started life as Donald.
> 
> ...


Not feeling the need to mention "trans issues" when interviewing an economist about economics is, frankly, one of the few positive things I've heard about the dreadful channel.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Not feeling the need to mention "trans issues" when interviewing an economist about economics is, frankly, one of the few positive things I've heard about the dreadful channel.


If that is so - I will see if this is on Youtube in full later.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 2, 2022)

CH1 said:


> If that is so - I will see if this is on Youtube in full later.


No further forward - the clip they put up on Youtube is what I saw, no clue how Deidre was introduced


----------



## 8ball (Jun 2, 2022)

Seems like a very normal in-depth interview with a veteran right-of-centre economist.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> Seems like a very normal in-depth interview with a veteran right-of-centre economist.


So GB News is going "woke"?


----------



## 8ball (Jun 2, 2022)

CH1 said:


> So GB News is going "woke"?



Not sure how woke you can go with a right-wing economist.
Could have just been a lack of research, like when they had Don McClean on.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> Not sure how woke you can go with a right-wing economist.
> Could have just been a lack of research, like when they had Don McClean on.


If you think she;s right wing her recent work sounds far from fascist

£15.75 new, £10.83 secondhand from Abe Books


----------



## 8ball (Jun 2, 2022)

CH1 said:


> If you think she;s right wing her recent work sounds far from fascist
> View attachment 325260
> £15.75 new, £10.83 secondhand from Abe Books



She _is_ far from fascist.  Very far.

What probably got GBN interested is that she is an expert in the economic glory days of the UK.

As an addendum to that, she sees the massive wealth generated by the British economy in the last century of Empire as being down to innovation, as opposed to capital accumulation.

Regardless of her arguments, I think that would be seen as, at best, contentious on this site, and also aural ambrosia to the GBN crowd.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 3, 2022)

CH1 said:


> If you think she;s right wing her recent work sounds far from fascist
> View attachment 325260
> £15.75 new, £10.83 secondhand from Abe Books


Someone call the font police, we have a critical emergency here.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 3, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Tbh I caught the updated version of ‘Record Breakers’ once on kids BBC a couple of decades ago, long after Roy Castle and that fash cunt had gone.  They had someone attempting the world record for exactly this clothes peg stunt. In my childhood it was all about the biggest jump, longest bridge, fastest boat etc. but obviously they’d run out of proper records and had deteriorated to this kind of shit, and flash mob drivel like the record for the most number of people singing Unchained Melody while performing a handstand or something.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 7, 2022)

Harwood got an exclusive about Sue Gray attending a Downing St. party, err, before covid had arrived and any lockdowns had even been thought about.  



Well, he seems impressed, if no one else is...


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 7, 2022)

8ball said:


> She _is_ far from fascist.  Very far.
> 
> What probably got GBN interested is that she is an expert in the economic glory days of the UK.



Imperial measures. Imperial power.

How can anyone deny the connection?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Raheem (Jun 11, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Imperial measures. Imperial power.
> 
> How can anyone deny the connection?


Imperial Leather makes three. Join the dots.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 12, 2022)

Monthly viewing figures for May are out, a year on from launch and despite all the new presenters & shows having had time to settle in, GB News is still not making any real headway, they can't even get close to Sky Sports News, let alone the real news channels from the BBC & Sky, although they are no longer in the bottom position thanks to the launch of TalkTV.

Both GBN & TalkTV should not just be concerned about how many homes they are reaching monthly, but even more worried about those 'average daily minutes' spent watching.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 12, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Monthly viewing figures for May are out, a year on from launch and despite all the new presenters & shows having had time to settle in, GB News is still not making any real headway, they can't even get close to Sky Sports News, let alone the real news channels from the BBC & Sky, although they are no longer in the bottom position thanks to the launch of TalkTV.
> 
> Both GBN & TalkTV should not just be concerned about how many homes they are reaching monthly, but even more worried about those 'average daily minutes' spent watching.
> 
> View attachment 326843


GB News have at least broadened their appeal with an interview with a 79 years old TS economist follower of Adam Smith (as opposed to the more normal - for them - A Hitler)
Talk TV looks to me as though it is the station of preference for lorry drivers. I guess if you get bored with Talk TV you move onto Blaze and watch garage sales in Texas (or ancient aliens in Bedford).


----------



## A380 (Jun 12, 2022)

CH1 said:


> ... (or ancient aliens in Bedford).


Tell me more!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 12, 2022)

CH1 said:


> GB News have at least broadened their appeal with an interview with a 79 years old TS economist follower of Adam Smith



That's true, and unusual for them, because overall they broadcast a very anti-trans agenda, particularly during the evening shows.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 12, 2022)

A380 said:


> Tell me more!


Will this do?








						Woman hides under tree after 'UFO sighting' in Flitwick
					

A woman has told how she hid under a tree because she was convinced she saw a UFO flying over her in Flitwick.




					www.bedfordtoday.co.uk


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 12, 2022)

Is there some kind of UFO/right wing convergence out there, or just imagining read it somewhere?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 12, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Is there some kind of UFO/right wing convergence out there, or just imagining read it somewhere?


I would recommend 

 

According to Carl Gustav Hildegard of Bingen (1098-1179) saw them. Jung thought that medieval engravings of Hildegard having visions suggested she may have been epileptic. In any event according to Jung UFOs are a symptom of paranoia and fluctuate with paranoid externalities such as the Cold War,
I guess we are about to enter a UFO boom.


----------



## A380 (Jun 12, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Will this do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but it’s Flitwick not Bedford so almost six miles away…


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 12, 2022)

A380 said:


> Thanks, but it’s Flitwick not Bedford so almost six miles away…


I tell you, for a UFO, that's nanoseconds away...


----------



## A380 (Jun 12, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I tell you, for a UFO, that's nanoseconds away...



Weird malformed creatures speaking an unearthly  clattering tongue.

The UFO pilots would fit right in...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 13, 2022)

This is an actual screenshot.



And, even without the missing question mark, the answer is 'yes' you are, Neil.


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 13, 2022)

He's going full on caveman


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## NoXion (Jun 21, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>




First it was woke builders, now it's bloody woke taxi drivers. The looney left have taken over society


----------



## NoXion (Jun 21, 2022)

Also, am I missing something, or doesn't a rail strike mean _more_ business for taxi drivers, not less?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 21, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Also, am I missing something, or doesn't a rail strike mean _more_ business for taxi drivers, not less?



I guess it depends, depending on numbers working from home, and not coming into central London at all.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 21, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Also, am I missing something, or doesn't a rail strike mean _more_ business for taxi drivers, not less?


How will they get to work, though?


----------



## prunus (Jun 21, 2022)

Raheem said:


> How will they get to work, though?



Uber.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 21, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Also, am I missing something, or doesn't a rail strike mean _more_ business for taxi drivers, not less?



suspect they thought the get a ranting raving taxi driver and not an ex coal miner


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 21, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Also, am I missing something, or doesn't a rail strike mean _more_ business for taxi drivers, not less?



Less people to pick up/drop off from the station taxi rank. TBF I did have the same thought run through my head. Surely taxi drivers would be benefiting from a rail strike but that's a very London centric mindset and this guy was in Norwich.


----------



## maomao (Jun 21, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I guess it depends, depending on numbers working from home, and not coming into central London at all.


In my experience of minicabs and tube strikes it's a bit of a pain with traffic but it's a guaranteed earner. Black cabs charge extra while stuck in traffic so should be even better. Those with licenses restricting them to certain ranks might struggle but there were people stood outside my local train station and the rank was empty this morning.


----------



## tim (Jun 21, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I guess it depends, depending on numbers working from home, and not coming into central London at all.


I've no sympathy with woke taxi drivers who work from home.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 21, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>




That is just fantastic. Go miner cabbie and his bullet nips!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 23, 2022)

There's some interesting comments on GBN in this article.



> Both outlets are reportedly currently financially unsustainable, with questions over their long-term future. GB News secured funding from a range of overseas investors for its first three years, but *one major shareholder, US media company Discovery, is now understood to be looking to exit.*
> 
> As a result, the company needs new shareholders willing to suck up the cost of running a loss-making, ad-funded channel with a recession looming. Sources at GB News said both its HR director and commercial director have left in recent weeks.



This is something I predicted after their 'merger' with Warner Media, owners of CNN.



> *This has led to speculation that Murdoch could choose to cut his losses, buy GB News, and unite the channel with talkTV.* He has form for such ruthlessness. In the early 1990s, soon after it launched, he took his heavily loss-making Sky satellite broadcasting service and merged it with the similarly stricken rival British Satellite Broadcasting to create BSkyB.



This was a possible outcome that I floated on this thread some months ago.



> A News UK spokesperson played down the prospect of such an outcome and said they were happy with the current outlook for talkTV, while GB News said it was not aware of any talks.



Happy with the current outlook for talkTV, my arse. 

And, I am not surprised that GBN is not aware of any talks, because I doubt any have taken place, Murdoch only arrived back in the UK a few days ago, and as the report says he 'is taking an active interest in his station’s fate', if he decides the best outcome would be to make a bid for GBN, that's what he will do.









						Rupert Murdoch uses London visit to try to boost ratings at talkTV
					

Effort to revive fortunes of Piers Morgan-fronted rightwing channel include appointing new boss and expected relaunch




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 23, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> This was a possible outcome that I floated on this thread some months ago.


Yes you did and it looks like the most likely scenario still as it did then


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 23, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Yes you did and it looks like the most likely scenario still as it did then



I think it's even more likely now that TalkTV has launched and flopped, and back then GBN was a complete mess, whereas they have got their act together somewhat and are beating TalkTV, plus Discovery looking to pull out of GBN will leave them in a far weaker position if a bid is made now.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jun 23, 2022)

Great British Talk TV


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 23, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> they have got their act together somewhat


gonna have to take your word on that, keep up the good work


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 28, 2022)

The latest VIZ magazine.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 28, 2022)

Old #craftywank at it again.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 28, 2022)

This kind of shit and the horrific anti LGBT narrative coming from the US is genuinely worrying.

Feel that something bad, real bad, is coming.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 28, 2022)

Don't wish to overact... but chatter here and with mates inside and outside the UK... the bad times are coming.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 4, 2022)

I was just reading a historical (1995) diatribe on Fascism from Umberto "Name of the Rose" Eco:

"3. Irrationalism also depends on the cult of action for action's sake. Action being beautiful in itself, it must be taken before, or without, any previous reflection. Thinking is a form of emasculation. Therefore culture is suspect insofar as it is identified with critical attitudes. Distrust of the intellectual world has always been a symptom of Ur-Fascism, from Goering's alleged statement ("When I hear talk of culture I reach for my gun") to the frequent use of such expressions as "degenerate intellectuals," "eggheads," "effete snobs," "universities are a nest of reds." The official Fascist intellectuals were mainly engaged in attacking modern culture and the liberal intelligentsia for having betrayed traditional values."


			https://www.pegc.us/archive/Articles/eco_ur-fascism.pdf
		


Seems to apply to GB News - and Talk TV, though presumably Talk TV attack culture because you have to look like a lorry driver to appear on Talk TV.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 4, 2022)

CH1 said:


> https://www.pegc.us/archive/Articles/eco_ur-fascism.pdf


A good read.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Wootton has been glue sniffing again...



No spin and no bias, plus Stanley Johnson.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 7, 2022)

Yeah, we are impartial about the whole affair. 
So we have asked your da in to say what he thinks.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 7, 2022)

Tuesday 5th (the evening of the Sunak/Javid resignations) GB News had Kate Hoey on the sofa bigging up Boris.

Meanwhile over on the lorry driver channel there was a much more entertaining 2 hour Piers Morgan on acid special which was a bit like darts. Morgan was keeping score of the resignations coming in, with entertaining wise words from Dr Evil - Trevor Kavanaugh political supremo of The Sun.

So how come GB News can't even get the line right as the UK's Premier Neo Fascist TV Station ?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 7, 2022)

I think Freeview channel 66 - TBN UK deserves some attention.

Obviously those who know what it is (an American creationalist fundamentalist Christinan channel) would normally avoid,
I am interested in it becase
1.  It is going out on the BBC HD multiplex and has scuppered the transfer of BBC Four HD from 746 MHz to 546 MHz
2. The programme I am watching  - Takeaways with Kirk Cameron - is denouncing state schooling as Marxist.
Not only this state schools promote transgender activities, drugs and gays.(They say)

Why is the \BBC facilitating this station on its transmitter?
Is OFCOM braindead?
Why hasn't someone started a 38 degrees or Change uk petition?

Last but not least when so we get BBC Four HD back - were are paying for it in our licences - not for fascist US fundy Christina trash TV!


			https://www.tbnuk.org/home
		


Edit:  Not corrected in the line about state schools.......


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 8, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Tuesday 5th (the evening of the Sunak/Javid resignations) GB News had Kate Hoey on the sofa bigging up Boris.
> 
> Meanwhile over on the lorry driver channel there was a much more entertaining 2 hour Piers Morgan on acid special which was a bit like darts. Morgan was keeping score of the resignations coming in, with entertaining wise words from Dr Evil - Trevor Kavanaugh political supremo of The Sun.
> 
> So how come GB News can't even get the line right as the UK's Premier Neo Fascist TV Station ?


Lorry driver channel?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 8, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Lorry driver channel?


As a son of a lorry driver who ran a business with depots in Birmingham, Bury St Edmunds, Felixtowe and Tooley Street I think I could say "it takes one to know one"
Have your fingers ever strayed to Freeview 237. I admit Julia Hartley Brewer is NOT a lorry driver, but everyone else is.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Wootton has been glue sniffing again...
> 
> View attachment 330963
> 
> No spin and no bias, plus Stanley Johnson.


He is a really deranged rather grim character. The sort of man who would buy ayn rand's collected  works and a wholesale shop of Rohypnol.  A malignant tumour of a human being who has managed to develop a kind of personality. Something of the Pincher about him


----------



## tim (Jul 9, 2022)

I assume this might have been made before the Durham announcement, but how do they manage to keep their licence when Mark Steyn, one of their main presenters, comes out with this conspiraloon stuff


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 9, 2022)

tim said:


> I assume this might have been made before the Durham announcement, but how do they manage to keep their licence when Mark Steyn, one of their main presenters, comes out with this conspiraloon stuff




Thanks for posting that, I'll ping off a complaint to OFCOM.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 9, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Thanks for posting that, I'll ping off a complaint to OFCOM.


Maybe send one to OFIZROKA too


----------



## 8ball (Jul 9, 2022)

tim said:


> I assume this might have been made before the Durham announcement, but how do they manage to keep their licence when Mark Steyn, one of their main presenters, comes out with this conspiraloon stuff




I now have him tied with Mark Dolan as biggest cunt on the channel.  Grimes has a way to go.


----------



## stavros (Jul 15, 2022)

This evening featured The Debate: Should we be afraid of global warming?

According to one think tank wonk, increased deaths from overheating in the summer will be more than offset by fewer people dying of the cold in the winter.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 15, 2022)

stavros said:


> This evening featured The Debate: Should we be afraid of global warming?
> 
> According to one think tank wonk, increased deaths from overheating in the summer will be more than offset by fewer people dying of the cold in the winter.



Yeah, way more people die of cold in the winter than from heat in the summer.  This isn’t very controversial. Though with the way heating bills are likely to go in October I wouldn’t be too sure about extrapolating from the usual winter death toll…


----------



## stdP (Jul 16, 2022)

I love the way it's structured as a "debate", as if not being afraid of it somehow negates its impact.

"You seem to have fallen off the 17th floor of a tower block. Should you be afraid of hitting the ground?"


----------



## 2hats (Jul 16, 2022)

stavros said:


> This evening featured The Debate: Should we be afraid of global warming?
> 
> According to one think tank wonk, increased deaths from overheating in the summer will be more than offset by fewer people dying of the cold in the winter.


"Think tank wonk" unsurprisingly spouting simplistic-minded drivel.

For England and Wales global warming is projected to lead to a non-linear, accelerating increase in summer average mortality over time, whilst winter cold-related mortality is projected to decrease roughly linearly with warming temperatures. This is even without accounting for increased mortality due to other extreme weather events - storms, flooding, structural failure, infrastructure, services failures and other accidents. It also ignores additional extreme and prolonged cold episodes that global warming will drive (illustrates "wonks'" [wilful] ignorance of the underlying physics) and the fact it will worsen health issues (eg food security, drinking water availability, zoonoses, vector-borne diseases, to name but a few).
DOI:10.1088/1748-9326/ac50d5.

Heat (and other inter-related extreme weather events) already kill significantly more people than the cold in many countries (eg the US).


----------



## Chz (Jul 16, 2022)

stavros said:


> This evening featured The Debate: Should we be afraid of global warming?
> 
> According to one think tank wonk, increased deaths from overheating in the summer will be more than offset by fewer people dying of the cold in the winter.


I've heard many times that the prediction for UK winters was a very slight uptick in average temperatures, but a significant increase in "extreme events" that would potentially kill people.


----------



## rekil (Jul 16, 2022)

I noted that holocaust denier and full spectrum conspiraloon Patrick Henningsen was wheeled on by Arlene Foster as a 'geopolitical analyst' to share screen time naturally enough with Paul Embery.



Spoiler


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jul 16, 2022)

Henningsen  looks like he forgot the loratadine


----------



## CH1 (Jul 16, 2022)

rekil said:


> I noted that holocaust denier and full spectrum conspiraloon Patrick Henningsen was wheeled on by Arlene Foster as a 'geopolitical analyst' to share screen time naturally enough with Paul Embery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what were they talking about then? Can Liz Truss be depended on to launch  the nuclear deterrent perhaps?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 17, 2022)

Tom Hardwood finding something new to rant about.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 17, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Tom Hardwood finding something new to rant about.



Don't tell him this, or he'll explode, but the reason our international code starts +4... is..._because we're considered to be part of Europe _


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 17, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Don't tell him this, or he'll explode, but the reason our international code starts +4... is..._because we're considered to be part of Europe _



He probably knows that, as the image he uses is from the wiki page on international code.









						List of country calling codes - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## existentialist (Jul 17, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He probably knows that, as the image he uses is from the wiki page on international code.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't mean he's actually _read_ the page, though. Like all the best conspiraloons, he probably searched until he found something whose title confirmed what he wanted to believe, and then went off at the deep end.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 17, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Don't tell him this, or he'll explode, but the reason our international code starts +4... is..._because we're considered to be part of Europe _


You mean we're not even number 1 in Europe?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 17, 2022)

two sheds said:


> You mean we're not even number 1 in Europe?


 No!

Switzerland gets that 

Unless we're talking about +3x, in which case it's the Netherlands...


----------



## two sheds (Jul 17, 2022)

I lived there and I didn't even know the Netherlands aren't in Europe.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 17, 2022)

two sheds said:


> You mean we're not even number 1 in Europe?


Only the Scandinavian countries, Poland and Germany are lower down the list


----------



## killer b (Jul 17, 2022)

I think he's just taking the piss lads


----------



## existentialist (Jul 17, 2022)

killer b said:


> I think he's just taking the piss lads


That's OK, so are we


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 17, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Only the Scandinavian countries, Poland and Germany are lower down the list


That was the fastest upgrade from sadness to rage in board history, two sheds - has Ginormously Bonkers Nutjobs radicalised you?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 17, 2022)

I'm furiously sad 

or sadly furious I can't work out which 

And I didn't realize that you can see when Likes have changed I shall have to do it more often


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 17, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I'm furiously sad
> 
> or sadly furious I can't work out which
> 
> And I didn't realize that you can see when Likes have changed I shall have to do it more often


You can't, but the notifications are sent almost immediately, so if someone clicks on it straight away, they will get a new notification if you change the reaction


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 17, 2022)

Clearly you are going through the five stages of grief 🤣


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 17, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Only the Scandinavian countries, Poland and Germany are lower down the list


Nope.+45here+46 for Sweden


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 17, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Nope.+45here+46 for Sweden


Yep


----------



## two sheds (Jul 17, 2022)

Falkland Islands aren't part of the Americas they're part of BRITAIN


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 17, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Falkland Islands aren't part of the Americas they're part of BRITAIN


I think you'll find that the proper name is El Reino Unido de Gran Bretaña e Irlanda del Norte pero no las Islas Malvinas


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 17, 2022)

I thought the higher the number the better. +992 Tajikstan


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 17, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> I thought the higher the number the better. +992 Tajikstan


Typical Rahmonist apologism


----------



## CH1 (Jul 18, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Falkland Islands aren't part of the Americas they're part of BRITAIN


According to the UK Wikipedia entry the only part of South America in Britain is Antarctica - though Tristan da Cunha has a British number option.
North American Numbering Plan[edit]​
Anguilla *+1-264*
Bermuda *+1-441*
British Virgin Islands *+1-284*
Cayman Islands *+1-345*
Montserrat *+1-664*
Turks and Caicos Islands *+1-649*
Others[edit]​
British Antarctic Territory *+44* (shared with the UK)
British Indian Ocean Territory *+246*
Falkland Islands and South Georgia and the South Sandwich Islands *+500*
Gibraltar *+350*
Saint Helena and Tristan da Cunha *+290*
Tristan da Cunha also uses *+44 (0)20*[19][20]

Ascension Island *+247*
Akrotiri and Dhekelia *+357* (shared with Cyprus)
Pitcairn Islands *+64* (shared with New Zealand)


----------



## moochedit (Jul 18, 2022)

CH1 said:


> According to the UK Wikipedia entry the only part of South America in Britain is Antarctica - though Tristan da Cunha has a British number option.
> North American Numbering Plan[edit]​
> Anguilla *+1-264*
> Bermuda *+1-441*
> ...



Antartica is in south america?


----------



## moochedit (Jul 18, 2022)

Also how many telephones are there in the brit antartic territory?   who uses them? Penguins?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 18, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Also how many telephones are there in the brit antartic territory?   who uses them? Penguins?


It's the New World Order. They have IT there mining Bitcoin controlled by Infosys and Rishi's Wife.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 18, 2022)

So anyway, GB News.

If Discovery do pull out (and with $30BN of debt following the WarnerMedia merger I see this as highly likely), what will become of the station.

I see a couple of possible outcomes. Either they fail to secure an investor and they cut their losses and close down. Or, some major backer comes in and insists on a complete rebrand and shift in direction. Either way things are not looking good for them in their current format.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 18, 2022)

The major backer could well be Murdoch.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 18, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The major backer could well be Murdoch.



That isn't at all impossible. Technically, Discovery could pull out and then in the wake of the collapse of GBN occupy the slots with CNN International but I think they've bigger fish to fry.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 18, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> So anyway, GB News.
> 
> If Discovery do pull out (and with $30BN of debt following the WarnerMedia merger I see this as highly likely), what will become of the station.
> 
> I see a couple of possible outcomes. Either they fail to secure an investor and they cut their losses and close down. Or, some major backer comes in and insists on a complete rebrand and shift in direction. Either way things are not looking good for them in their current format.


You obviously don't watch "Spectator TV" on Youtube. Their format is exactly like GB News - except they expect their comentariat to pass some sort of IQ test. So whoever owns Speccy might relaunch as a minority TV channel.

This could be Frederick Barclay's bequest to the nation -before he hangs up his cloggs as Dame of Sark and departs this mortal coil.


----------



## Chz (Jul 18, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> I thought the higher the number the better. +992 Tajikstan


It does seem pretty random without pulse dial telephones around to demonstrate the reasoning. You have to remember it's about the lowest digits overall and not necessarily the lowest number. 312 is a far more desirable area code than 209. Whatever takes less time on a dial phone. S'why NYC got 212. In a total "fuck you" to the suburbs, Toronto was 416 and the 'burbs got 905.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 20, 2022)

Old crafty wank on the ball again.   



Didn't age well.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Old crafty wank on the ball again.
> 
> View attachment 333486
> 
> ...


Showing himself to be the (wanker) plank that we know he is


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2022)

GB News at the cutting edge


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

Returning to the topic of Lisa McKenzie appearing on GB News (and writing for Spiked) my views have changed on this.

And interestingly she is banned from the 'london anarchist bookfair' - yet there has been no condemnation aimed at Ash Sarkar who has appeared on Piers Morgan's show on Talk TV (a Murdoch channel)

Infact I hear that the Anarchist Federation have tweeted their support for 'Owen and Ash' (a strange thing for 'anarchists' to do).

Double standards much?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

I hope the banning was decided by a sound consensus-based process.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Returning to the topic of Lisa McKenzie appearing on GB News (and writing for Spiked) my views have changed on this.
> 
> And interestingly she is banned from the 'london anarchist bookfair' - yet there has been no condemnation aimed at Ash Sarkar who has appeared on Piers Morgan's show on Talk TV (a Murdoch channel)
> 
> ...



I don't know who Lisa McKenzie is or why she appeared on GB News, but the fact that she wrote for a lolbertarian contrarian rag like Spiked isn't a good sign.


----------



## LDC (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Returning to the topic of Lisa McKenzie appearing on GB News (and writing for Spiked) my views have changed on this.
> 
> And interestingly she is banned from the 'london anarchist bookfair' - yet there has been no condemnation aimed at Ash Sarkar who has appeared on Piers Morgan's show on Talk TV (a Murdoch channel)
> 
> ...



I thought she wasn't banned (unless something has changed), but she wasn't allowed to do a stall herself (although her project was).

Ash Sarkar hasn't applied for a bookstall, and not really sure her not getting condemnation for whatever she has/hasn't done has any relevance to the discussion about Lisa McKenzie.

Also 'I hear' isn't a very good start for making the statement you just did about 'Owen and Ash' (Owen Wilson? Jones?), and anyway, depending on the circumstances it might be an entirely OK thing for anarchists to do - for example say they'd been attacked by fascists or similar.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> I thought she wasn't banned (unless something has changed), but she wasn't allowed to do a stall herself (although her project was).


That is ofcourse what I was referring to yes


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> Ash Sarkar hasn't applied for a bookstall


Doesn't matter. Its clear that double standards are on display.

I wonder if any members of Afed are on the london bookfair collective?


----------



## belboid (Jul 21, 2022)

They haven’t announced a ban on Liz Truss either, the fucking hypocrites.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I don't know who Lisa McKenzie is or why she appeared on GB News, but the fact that she wrote for a lolbertarian contrarian rag like Spiked isn't a good sign.


What do you make of Ash Sarkar appearing on Talk TV?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Returning to the topic of Lisa McKenzie appearing on GB News (and writing for Spiked) my views have changed on this.


how have they changed?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> how have they changed?


I no longer care about McKenzie appearing on GB News etc, I understand why she's done it.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> What do you make of Ash Sarkar appearing on Talk TV?



I haven't seen it. Could be amusing, productive or meh depending on what went down. Not sure that GBNews or TalkTV have an audience large enough to make it really worth making an appearance, given how tiny their audiences are. But on the face of it I don't have objections to anyone using TV appearances to introduce ideas and viewpoints that viewers might not have really considered before.

On the other hand, if you're writing for a publication, then that usually means you're getting paid by them.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> I thought she wasn't banned (unless something has changed), but she wasn't allowed to do a stall herself (although her project was).


Basically she's banned then.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Basically she's banned then.



She's on the naughty step.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I no longer care about McKenzie appearing on GB News etc, I understand why she's done it.


Grand


----------



## CH1 (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Returning to the topic of Lisa McKenzie appearing on GB News (and writing for Spiked) my views have changed on this.
> 
> And interestingly she is banned from the 'london anarchist bookfair' - yet there has been no condemnation aimed at Ash Sarkar who has appeared on Piers Morgan's show on Talk TV (a Murdoch channel)
> 
> ...


The other day I watched a strange Owen Jones podcast with him and Peter Hitchens.
Peter Hitchens seems to know much ,ore about Marxism than Owen Jones


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> Also 'I hear' isn't a very good start for making the statement you just did about 'Owen and Ash'


McKenzie says they tweeted their support for them. I think she said it was during an exchange she had with the AFed twitter account.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

CH1 said:


> The other day I watched a strange Owen Jones podcast with him and Peter Hitchens.
> Peter Hitchens seems to know much ,ore about Marxism than Owen Jones




This doesn’t come as a surprise to me.


----------



## LDC (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Doesn't matter. Its clear that double standards are on display.



Double standards? They're different people with different politics, doing different things, and only one of them applied for a Bookfair stall. How is it double standards, and from who? The Bookfair for not telling Sarkar she can't have a stall even though she hasn't asked for one?


----------



## LDC (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> McKenzie says they tweeted their support for them. I think she said it was during an exchange she had with the AFed twitter account.



Lisa 'says' and you 'think' Blinding reliability there. I still have no idea what this thing about Jones and Sarkar is, but don't bother telling me, seems completely irrelevant to the topic at hand anyway. Maybe pop back over to the Boofair thread, or even start a new one on double standards in the anarchist movement to discuss people not condemning people for things other people have done after being turned down for a Bookfair stall. Or something.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> Double standards? They're different people with different politics, doing different things, and only one of them applied for a Bookfair stall. How is it double standards, and from who? The Bookfair for not telling Sarkar she can't have a stall even though she hasn't asked for one?


Its obvious to me why what you say here  doesn't make sense/doesn't add up.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> Maybe pop back over to the Boofair thread


That thread is staying on ignore


----------



## LDC (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Basically she's banned then.



No, she's not. They have expressly said she's _not _banned. Do you even read stuff on here?









						London Anarchist Bookfair 2022
					

there is nothing so blinding as ideology ..  Indeed. Sometimes people are so immersed in it that they might read the basic tenets of communism, look at a State which has none of those features, and still call it communism using the excuse that the autocratic leaders of that State said so, with...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## LDC (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> No, she's not. They have expressly said she's _not _banned. Do you even read stuff on here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's not banned, she's just not allowed to turn up  🤣


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> View attachment 333742



Collaborateur!!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

ffs


----------



## LDC (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> She's not banned, she's just not allowed to turn up 🤣



Where does it say that then? I'm not sure if you're genuinely this thick, or just trying to troll everyone. I'll write out the relevant words for you...

HOWEVER, THIS DOES NOT MEAN YOU ARE BANNED FROM THE EVENT


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> Where does it say that then? I'm not sure if you're genuinely this thick, or just trying to troll everyone. I'll write out the relevant words for you...
> 
> HOWEVER, THIS DOES NOT MEAN YOU ARE BANNED FROM THE EVENT


I don't care about the bullshit they come out with, if she's not allowed to do a certain thing she's effectively banned in some way. This is ridiculous. So much bad faith bullshit.


----------



## LDC (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I don't care about the bullshit they come out with, if she's not allowed to turn up she's effectively banned. This is ridiculous. So much bad faith bullshit.



OMG, you fucking imbecile, did you even read what the Boofair have said to her? NOWHERE DOES IT SAY SHE'S NOT ALLOWED TO TURN UP. She's been told she can't have a stall, but can attend the event. I agree it's a bit messy and seems a bit odd, but get your actual facts right or you come across as a fucking idiot.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 21, 2022)

But she is allowed to turn up. 

Also what on Earth is the point of having the Bookfair that on ignore if you're then going to migrate over here and do the exact same thing?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> But she is allowed to turn up.



So long as she doesn’t actually go there.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> She's been told she can't have a stall


So she's been banned from doing the stall then. Why do you have to be so pedantic? Was it really worth it?


----------



## LDC (Jul 21, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> But she is allowed to turn up.



_SHE'S BANNED I TELL YOU, BANNED!_


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 21, 2022)

You and your pedantic FACTS LDC


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

And de-platformed.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 21, 2022)

8ball said:


> So long as she doesn’t actually go there.


She is allowed to go there. What she's not allowed to do is be a stallholder.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> I agree it's a bit messy and seems a bit odd


Yeah it is, thankyou for that admission.


----------



## LDC (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> So she's been banned from doing the stall then. Why do you have to be so pedantic? Was it really worth it?



OMG, because not being allowed to do a stall but being fine to attend the Bookfair is very different to being banned from attending the Bookfair. But given you've been going on about a complete nonsensical mix of shit you seem to be making up on the hoof about her being banned/not banned but not allowed to turn up/etc.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> OMG, you fucking imbecile, did you even read what the Boofair have said to her? NOWHERE DOES IT SAY SHE'S NOT ALLOWED TO TURN UP. She's been told she can't have a stall, but can attend the event. I agree it's a bit messy and seems a bit odd, but get your actual facts right or you come across as a fucking idiot.


Fuck you, you pedantic, needlessly argumentative, dishonest wankstain.

You're clearly trying to twist things.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> She is allowed to go there.



Just not actually inside where the stalls are.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> OMG, you fucking imbecile


You're a stupid prick


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> So she's been banned from doing the stall then. Why do you have to be so pedantic? Was it really worth it?


Because being denied a stall is considerably less onerous than being banned from going to an event at all. If I'm refused a DJ slot at a party I'm not banned from the party. If I'm not allowed to exhibit at an art show I'm not banned from going to an art show. One is not being allowed to have an additional privilege, the other is being excluded. Clear?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> She is allowed to go there. What she's not allowed to do is be a stallholder.


You could say she's banned from being a stallholder


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

Not engaging with someone because they talked to someone you don’t like is a bit primary school tbf.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Because being denied a stall is considerably less onerous than being banned from going to an event at all. If I'm refused a DJ slot at a party I'm not banned from the party. If I'm not allowed to exhibit at an art show I'm not banned from going to an art show. One is not being allowed to have an additional privilege, the other is being excluded. Clear?


This is bullshit


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 21, 2022)

8ball said:


> Just not actually inside where the stalls are.



Where are you getting all this?


----------



## LDC (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> You could say she's banned from being a stallholder



Well done! We're getting there!


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Where are you getting all this?



I felt the sides were unfairly balanced in this dispute.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> You could say she's banned from being a stallholder


If you want to put it in as hyperbolic a way as possible, sure. I doubt Freedom would get a stall at an SWP event but I'm not going to shout about being banned, it's their event and they'd be choosing who they want at it. But sure, of you like.

But what she definitely isn't is "banned from the Bookfair".


----------



## existentialist (Jul 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> OMG, you fucking imbecile, did you even read what the Boofair have said to her? NOWHERE DOES IT SAY SHE'S NOT ALLOWED TO TURN UP. She's been told she can't have a stall, but can attend the event. I agree it's a bit messy and seems a bit odd, but get your actual facts right or you come across as a fucking idiot.


AA made an assertion - that she was "banned". He is now determined not to be wrong, because being wrong is a terrible thing.

So, if the book fair had told her she couldn't turn up in full Nazi regalia, with a marching band playing the Horst Wessel song, and a troupe of dancing girls doing "Springtime for Hitler", then in his book...she'd be banned.

See - it's just a simple misunderstanding


----------



## NoXion (Jul 21, 2022)

CH1 said:


> The other day I watched a strange Owen Jones podcast with him and Peter Hitchens.
> Peter Hitchens seems to know much ,ore about Marxism than Owen Jones




I have a hard time believing that anyone who characterises Johnson's government as "hard left" knows much of anything.


----------



## LDC (Jul 21, 2022)

Jesus. I mean I've argued against bans for stuff like this at Bookfairs strongly, but I'd fucking ban you for bringing anarchists into disrepute.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Fuck you, you pedantic, needlessly argumentative, dishonest wankstain.
> 
> You're clearly trying to twist things.


Hmm, yup. Definitely LDC doing all the twisting around here.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> You could say she's banned from being a stallholder


Er, no, *you* could. For all the good it'll do.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> Jesus. I mean I've argued against bans for stuff like this at Bookfairs strongly, but I'd fucking ban you for bringing anarchists into disrepute.



Anarchists are _supposed_ to be in disrepute.


----------



## LDC (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> ...if she's not allowed to do a certain thing she's effectively banned in some way...



Bastards have stopped me shitting on the main hall floor when I attend. I'm effectively banned_ in some way._

But not actually banned, just not allowed to do something. Which is _totally_ like being banned.


----------



## LDC (Jul 21, 2022)

8ball said:


> Anarchists are _supposed_ to be in disrepute.



No, they're really not. They're supposed to have politics, ways of doing things and a future vision of how society if run that's better for all.

Being regarded in a poor light by people is a product of the anarchist movement being crushed, marginalized and self-marginalized over decades.

We should be aspiring to be the opposite of 'in disrepute' - unless you're just interested in being an edgy sub-cultural gang as an end in itself?


----------



## NoXion (Jul 21, 2022)

8ball said:


> Not engaging with someone because they talked to someone you don’t like is a bit primary school tbf.



The way I see it, the organisers aren't required to give _anyone_ a stall. Declining on the basis that the applicant has repeatedly worked with dodgy outlets like Spiked and RT seems reasonable enough to me.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> Jesus. I mean I've argued against bans for stuff like this at Bookfairs strongly, but I'd fucking ban you for bringing anarchists into disrepute.


The clue is in the username


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

I'm done having pointless exchanges about semantics with petty morons.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I'm done having poitless exchanges about semantics with petty morons.


Oh, like, you're _banning _us from having discussions with you now, are you?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 21, 2022)

"morons"


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Declining on the basis that the applicant has repeatedly worked with dodgy outlets like Spiked and RT seems reasonable enough to me.


Makes them look like hypcrites and dicks though when they don't condemn someone else for doing the same thing but actually give support to that person (ie. Ash Sarkar)


----------



## NoXion (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Makes them looks like hypcorites though when they don't condemn someone else for doing the same thing but actually support that person (ie. Ash Sarkar for appearing on Talk TV)



Is Ash Sarkar applying for a stall at the bookfair?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> No, they're really not. They're supposed to have politics, ways of doing things and a future vision of how society if run that's better for all.
> 
> Being regarded in a poor light by people is a product of the anarchist movement being crushed, marginalized and self-marginalized over decades.
> 
> We should be aspiring to be the opposite of 'in disrepute' - unless you're just interested in being an edgy sub-cultural gang as an end in itself?



But all I’ve brought is molotovs.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 21, 2022)

NoXion said:


> The way I see it, the organisers aren't required to give _anyone_ a stall. Declining on the basis that the applicant has repeatedly worked with dodgy outlets like Spiked and RT seems reasonable enough to me.


I'd say so; after all...there are no rules or laws about all this


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 21, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Is Ash Sarkar applying for a stall at the bookfair?


Thats irrelevant


----------



## NoXion (Jul 21, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I'd say so; after all...there are no rules or laws about all this



If the organisers have explicit rules and don't follow them, then I would agree that's a problem. Is that the case here? Otherwise, if it's just up to the discretion of the organisers, then I'm not seeing the issue.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Thats irrelevant


Yes, it's a bit baffling that you keep bringing it up.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Thats irrelevant



No it's not. You're complaining about the Bookfair organisers being hypocrites over McKenzie vs Sarkar, but Sarkar isn't applying for a stall, so where is the hypocrisy?


----------



## NoXion (Jul 21, 2022)

What did they actually say in that tweet, anyway?


----------



## LDC (Jul 21, 2022)

Some light relief...


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> "morons"



Mormons?


----------



## LDC (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Makes them look like hypcrites and dicks though when they don't condemn someone else for doing the same thing but actually give support to that person (ie. Ash Sarkar)



But that was the Anarchist Federation on Twitter you said (not sure which group, or even if it was just one person?) not the London Anarchist Bookfair collective? I still also haven't seen it and have no idea what it's about, but hey ho, let's not that stop us!


----------



## NoXion (Jul 21, 2022)

LDC said:


> But that was the Anarchist Federation on Twitter you said, not the London Anarchist Bookfair collective? I still also haven't seen it and have no idea what it's about, but hey ho, let's not that stop us!



If it was indeed AFed and not the LABF, then this spat over the stall would look even more silly than it currently does.


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 21, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> "morons"



‘Imbecile’ also has eugenic roots


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 21, 2022)

Just to note in case there's a mix-up here AmateurAgitator, the Anarchist Federation isn't running the London Anarchist Bookfair. Two different crews.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 21, 2022)

I thought I had clicked on the wrong thread, this used to be about GB News, and taking the piss out of them.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 21, 2022)

If AA has got it all out of their system I'd suggest getting back to that very thing and putting further Bookfair comment on the relevant thread.


----------



## tim (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> She's not banned, she's just not allowed to turn up  🤣


Turn up with a trestle table


----------



## A380 (Jul 21, 2022)

NoXion said:


> If the organisers have explicit rules and don't follow them, then I would agree that's a problem. Is that the case here? Otherwise, if it's just up to the discretion of the organisers, then I'm not seeing the issue.


Yes, if you don't have strict rules and require them to be followed to the letter are you even an anarchist?


----------



## A380 (Jul 21, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I'm done having pointless exchanges about semantics with petty morons.


I know you are cross but please think about your disabelist  language. I'm sure you wouldn't dream of using racial or sexist epithets as strong.

Or should us poor little disabled know our place?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 21, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I thought I had clicked on the wrong thread, this used to be about GB News, and taking the piss out of them.


Well, it's not like they've got a lot going on... 

Maybe AA should call in and offer his services?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

A380 said:


> I know you are cross but please think about your disabelist  language. I'm sure you wouldn't dream of using racial or sexist epithets as strong.
> 
> Or should us poor little disabled know our place?



Are we banning imbecile, idiot and cretin too? 




(Or are they allowed to turn up so long as they don’t have a stall?)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 21, 2022)

A380 said:


> I know you are cross but please think about your disabelist  language. I'm sure you wouldn't dream of using racial or sexist epithets as strong.
> 
> Or should us poor little disabled know our place?



You think 'moron' shouldn't be used on urban?


----------



## LDC (Jul 21, 2022)

A380 said:


> I know you are cross but please think about your disabelist  language. I'm sure you wouldn't dream of using racial or sexist epithets as strong.
> 
> Or should us poor little disabled know our place?



Yeah, sorry, I do that as well, apologies, I do try and avoid it as I know it's shit.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 21, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I have a hard time believing that anyone who characterises Johnson's government as "hard left" knows much of anything.


Peter Hitchens calling Bojo a hard socialist is pretty much the same as Rees Mogg calling Sunak one. It is public school banter. We know where Mogg went to school - for the record Hitchens went to the Lees School - an "independent" school in Cambridge.


----------



## A380 (Jul 21, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> You think 'moron' shouldn't be used on urban?


I’d rather it wasn’t. It reinforces for me that the same hierarchy of discrimination that exist in so many places exists here. I also know that many other people living with disabilities find it exclusionary but don’t like to speak up.  But if you enjoy using language from a time when some people were considered less than fully human then fill your boots. After all,  it’s only a little disabled getting their knickers in a twist.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 21, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I don't know who Lisa McKenzie is or why she appeared on GB News, but the fact that she wrote for a lolbertarian contrarian rag like Spiked isn't a good sign.



McKenzie is a rent-a-gob and self-appointed spokesperson for the working class. Her politics are fucking awful and she's spoken of though gritted teeth in her native Nottingham (a place she's not actually from) because of her dismissal of the city's black history and communities.


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 21, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> You think 'moron' shouldn't be used on urban?


I don’t think banning words on message boards (or whenever) really changes much, but it is worth being aware of where these terms come from, how they have been used, how dreadful ‘morons’ have been treated both historical and still now.

I do have sympathy with AA ok the hypocrisy front, and it’s also useful to think about how the left tends to ignore/display hostility towards certain groups, and how to the right capitalises on this (see antisemtism, or more on topic, how the Christian Right are using the oppression of ‘morons’ - and the absence of left solidarity - to attack reproductive freedom)

EG


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

The euphemism cycle benefits no one but moral entrepreneurs.


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 21, 2022)

Eh?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 21, 2022)

8ball said:


> The euphemism cycle benefits no one but moral entrepreneurs.



Parklife!


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Parklife!



Too short, doesn't work.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 21, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Parklife!


I think it's a Flaming Lips album


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I think it's a Flaming Lips album



Yeah, came right after _What's The Story, Morning Glory?_


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 21, 2022)

So for clarity. Organisation A ‘ban’ (i.e deny a book stall) to person B because B appeared on media organisations C and D. Organisation E also criticised B but didn’t criticise persons F and G for appearing on media organisations H and I. Therefore A are hypocritics. Seems legit.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 21, 2022)

8ball said:


> The euphemism cycle benefits no one but moral entrepreneurs.


They pay for trees to be planted. A euphemism cycle is the least we can do.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

And boy do we do it.  Urban:  the euphemism cycling Tour De France.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 21, 2022)

I don't think we should be so direct as to actually call it a euphemism cycle, though.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

Raheem said:


> I don't think we should be so direct as to actually call it a euphemism cycle, though.



How about retard loop?

I love how people can get so into the game on a site where the word 'cunt' is so cherished, though.
It makes me wonder to what degree various posters are 'in on it'.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> So for clarity. Organisation A ‘ban’ (i.e deny a book stall) to person B because B appeared on media organisations C and D. Organisation E also criticised B but didn’t criticise persons F and G for appearing on media organisations H and I. Therefore A are hypocritics. Seems legit.



This depends on the comparative depravity of media organisations C, D, H and I, doesn't it?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 21, 2022)

8ball said:


> This depends on the comparative depravity of media organisations C, D, H and I, doesn't it?



Sure but that’s not even the issue. A and E being different organisations and ‘not giving a stall’ and ‘criticising’ being different things seem like bigger problems!


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

I can't find values for A to I where that is the case.

Actually, thinking about it, I think you're right.
The whole E, F, G, H and I bit could work as an example of hypocrisy, but A, B, C and D are entirely superfluous.


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> How about retard loop?
> 
> I love how people can get so into the game on a site where the word 'cunt' is so cherished, though.
> It makes me wonder to what degree various posters are 'in on it'.



Nope.

But cunt in the UK*meaning isn’t discriminatory. Men, women , non binary people, straight, gay, black ,white, people with or without disabilities, atheists, Christians and Moslems can all be cunts.

* I realise that the word is more problematic in the States where it has a different usage and is more often used as an abusive term for women.  But that’s Septics for you…


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> Nope.
> 
> But cunt in the UK*meaning isn’t discriminatory. Men, women , non binary people, straight, gay, black ,white, people with or without disabilities, atheists, Christians and Moslems can all be cunts.
> 
> * I realise that the word is more problematic in the States where it has a different usage and is more often used as an abusive term for women.  But that’s Septics for you…



The UK meaning you quote isn't unanimous in the UK, it's just agreed parlance on this site.

How about "trainable circuit"?


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> The UK meaning you quote isn't unanimous in the UK, it's just agreed parlance on this site.



Ah, but any one in the uk who doesn’t agree is a stupid cunt.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> But cunt in the UK*meaning isn’t discriminatory.



Also, is discriminatory in terms of cunts vs. non-cunts.


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> Also, is discriminatory in terms of cunts vs. non-cunts.


Yeah, but extrapolation from employment law means the test is reasonableness. If someone is acting like a cunt it’s reasonable for any person (natural or judicial ) to treat them like a cunt…


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> Yeah, but extrapolation from employment law means the test is reasonableness. If someone is acting like a cunt it’s reasonable for any person (natural or judicial ) to treat them like a cunt…



This can result in a proliferation of cunts.


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> This can result in a proliferation of cunts.


Life is like that.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> I’d rather it wasn’t. It reinforces for me that the same hierarchy of discrimination that exist in so many places exists here. I also know that many other people living with disabilities find it exclusionary but don’t like to speak up.  But if you enjoy using language from a time when some people were considered less than fully human then fill your boots. After all,  it’s only a little disabled getting their knickers in a twist.



I was genuinely surprised by the objection, since it's used all over the site including in thread titles, and I don't recall seeing it being objected to before, it's defined as 'a foolish or stupid person', I wasn't aware it was considered offensive by people living with disabilities, but I will try to reframe from using it in future.

* A search for 'moron' returns the maximum 40 pages of results, including 'moronic', and only covers from Aug. 2020. The same search for 'thread titles only', returns 4 pages going back to 2004, out of the top 8 results, 1 had the thread title changed to include the word in the title by the editor, who also started 6 more of those threads, including the ever popular - Discussion: UK anti-vaxx 'freedom' morons, protests and QAnon idiots

Hence my surprise.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I was genuinely surprised by the objection, since it's used all over the site including in thread titles, and I don't recall seeing it being objected to before, it's defined as 'a foolish or stupid person', I wasn't aware it was considered offensive by people living with disabilities, but I will try to reframe from using it in future.
> 
> * A search for 'moron' returns the maximum 40 pages of results, including 'moronic', and only covers from Aug. 2020. The same search for 'thread titles only', returns 4 pages going back to 2004, out of the top 8 results, 1 had the thread title changed to include the word in the title by the editor, who also started 6 more of those threads, including the ever popular - Discussion: UK anti-vaxx 'freedom' morons, protests and QAnon idiots
> 
> Hence my surprise.


FWIW, it’s something that I’ll always call out when Tories use terms referring to intellectual disability.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 22, 2022)

There's a really big debate that's still really to be worked through by the left I think about the differences between personal, modern collective, historic collective and scientific meanings for the same word, and how it's all addressed, particularly when not in progressive settings. For example the word moron:

Etymology: From the Greek, meaning "foolish"
Scientific root: Edwardian/Georgian term denoting an adult with a mental age of 8-12 (now replaced by "intellectually disabled")
Historic collective: Mentally slow
Modern collective: Anything from mentally slow to missing a point or doing/saying something foolish (not necessarily meaning the person is intellectually disabled)
Trouble is people can be personally using it with any shading of the meanings above. Thinking back I've used it to denote pretty much everything _except_ its scientific root before now. When I was younger I used it to sneer at someone who I thought was my intellectual inferior, and while I rarely use it today it slips in once in a while to mean "acting foolishly" or "saying something particularly poorly considered." As a trying-to-make-the-effort progressive I would certainly never dream of using it in its original meaning, but in its far more fragmented _social_ meaning there's a lot of de facto wiggle room.

Question is, can/will that fragmented usage be pushed out entirely, with "moron" banished to the realms of unacceptability, or does it, like other words of its ilk, slowly evolve away from its original meaning? "Foolish" is in fact a good example of a word which starts with one meaning (an entertainer) and ends with another (someone impractical, silly, lacking substance). "Stupid" comes from the word "stupefied" but is broadly used to mean everything up to and including intellectually disabled. There's few insults which aren't in some way comparative, but most end up as words with little meaning other than a vague expression of disgust, anger, or disapproval - no-one's actually thinking of donkeys when they call somebody an ass, or sex when they call someone a motherfucker. Alternatives to "I don't like you/what you're doing" with a good mouth feel for the sake of variety.

Humans have personal interpretations of every word they use, with communication essentially being a process of attempting to line up each others' internal conceptualisations. Sometimes, particularly in any circumstance involving aggression, fear, defensiveness, doing so becomes fraught. Even harder is the situation where someone uses an expression one way in the heat of the moment - "don't do that you fucking moron" meaning "I'm worried about your safety if you continue doing this thing which I know to be dangerous, and which you _should_ know is dangerous" but is then told off by someone seeing it a different way in which it means "don't do that, person whose foolish actions I will now for no good reason link to the intellectually disabled." Especially when, to the person saying "don't do that you fucking moron," the _real _meaning, their intended meaning, seems blindingly obvious and is generally accepted as such in their own circles.

Which is a bit of a meandering way I guess of saying it's not easy, this language navigation lark, and it's deeply contextual both socially and personally. Just something to try and bear in mind when discussing it - everyone can be meaning the best, while sounding to each other like we're not.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

What a ridiculous and petty exchange yesterday - obviously the main thing Lisa McKenzie would be at the bookfair for is to be a stallholder because of the book she was involved with making  - the lockdown diaries - which she is not allowed to do - which is what I was saying.

But no, people have to be petty, pedantic and unnecessarily insulting.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I'm done having pointless exchanges about semantics with petty morons.





AmateurAgitator said:


> But no, people have to be petty, pedantic and *unnecessarily insulting.*


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> There's a really big debate that's still really to be worked through by the left I think about the differences between personal, modern collective, historic collective and scientific meanings for the same word, and how it's all addressed, particularly when not in progressive settings. For example the word moron:
> 
> Etymology: From the Greek, meaning "foolish"
> Scientific root: Edwardian/Georgian term denoting an adult with a mental age of 8-12 (now replaced by "intellectually disabled")
> ...



Good post.

Dennis Potter used to say “the trouble with words is that you don’t always know whose mouths they have been in”.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> What a ridiculous and petty exchange yesterday - obviously the main thing Lisa McKenzie would be at the bookfair for is to be a stallholder because of the book she was involved with making  - the lockdown diaries - which she is not allowed to do - which is what I was saying.
> 
> But no, people have to be petty, pedantic and unnecessarily insulting.


welcome to urban


----------



## CH1 (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> What a ridiculous and petty exchange yesterday - obviously the main thing Lisa McKenzie would be at the bookfair for is to be a stallholder because of the book she was involved with making  - the lockdown diaries - which she is not allowed to do - which is what I was saying.
> 
> But no, people have to be petty, pedantic and unnecessarily insulting.


I see she has a crowd funder to produce her book


Does it really cost £13k+ to produce a book these days?
I have esoteric tastes - and have bought obscure books which turn out to be self-published on Amazon
I'm sure Amazon facilitate self-publishing for much less than £13k - and there are several UK competitors








						How much does it cost to self-publish a book?
					

We explain how much formatting, editing, proofreading and cover design cost for an average book. Learn how much it costs to self-publish a book in the UK.




					www.bookbeaver.co.uk


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> What a ridiculous and petty exchange yesterday - obviously the main thing Lisa McKenzie would be at the bookfair for is to be a stallholder because of the book she was involved with making  - the lockdown diaries - which she is not allowed to do - which is what I was saying.
> 
> But no, people have to be petty, pedantic and unnecessarily insulting.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 22, 2022)

> Does it really cost £13k+ to produce a book these days?


Depends on the length of the run, size of the book, whether you're paying contributors, what quality you're making it etc, but can do yes. Or considerably more. Plus you have to do discounts if you want a crowdfunder to work properly, so it's partially offsetting future profit against initial funding. As an example, Freedom can do a short run of 200 slim books done via a cheap printer for £400 (converting to a cover price of about £7-8 as 25% goes to print, 50% to wholesaler/retailer and 25% comes back as profit), but we can then also get everything else free or close to, including volunteers for copy editing, layout and distribution, and have a relatively good reputation in an esoteric field to guarantee selling a majority of the stock. If we were paying people we'd need to significantly up the run and increase the cover price just to break even.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 22, 2022)

This is the shittest Bookfair spat in the pantheon. No fisticuffs, glassings, bomb threats or splits. At best it's a low-impact 12 steps intervention staged in a soft play.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 22, 2022)

Again, and this is specifically aimed AmateurAgitator, if you want to shit talk the Bookfair, bite the fucking bullet and _do it in the Bookfair thread or shut up_.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 22, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Again, and this is specifically aimed AmateurAgitator, if you want to shit talk the Bookfair, bite the fucking bullet and _do it in the Bookfair thread or shut up_.


Thread Ban! THREAD BAN!! *THREAD BAN!!!*


----------



## CH1 (Jul 22, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Depends on the length of the run, size of the book, whether you're paying contributors, what quality you're making it etc, but can do yes. Or considerably more. Plus you have to do discounts if you want a crowdfunder to work properly, so it's partially offsetting future profit against initial funding. As an example, Freedom can do a short run of 200 slim books done via a cheap printer for £400, but we can then also get everything else free or close to, including volunteers for copy editing, layout and distribution, and have a relatively good reputation in an esoteric field to guarantee selling a majority of the stock. If we were paying people we'd need to significantly up the run and increase the cover price just to break even.


Thinking of a local example (to me) the Brixton Society publishes small local history books from time to time.
Usually small-scale colour cover but stapled for £500 ish for a few hundred.
Their magnum opus was the History of Brixton by Alan Piper which was funded by Brixton Challenge back in the Tory days in 1996. The problem with that type of work is that due to council negligence/malevolence some of the built environment referenced gets demolished - the the book has to be revised. See here





						Books – The Brixton Society
					






					www.brixtonsociety.org.uk


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 22, 2022)

Stapled is much cheaper than perfect bound per copy, but only useable up to a limited number of pages and much harder to get into outlets other than your own (pamphlets are a pain in the arse for a bookshop as the only easily identifiable way of displaying them is face-out, which is either a wasteful use of space for a low-profit item or requires a dedicated zines space to flick through like in comic stores - high effort, relatively low reward basically). I'd guess they're making a loss or getting rid of old stock on a few of those titles.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> What a ridiculous and petty exchange yesterday - obviously the main thing Lisa McKenzie would be at the bookfair for is to be a stallholder because of the book she was involved with making  - the lockdown diaries - which she is not allowed to do - which is what I was saying.
> 
> But no, people have to be petty, pedantic and unnecessarily insulting.


But not you, right?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2022)

existentialist said:


> But not you, right?


you don't have to be petty, pedantic and unnecessarily insulting to post here but it helps


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> What a ridiculous and petty exchange yesterday - obviously the main thing Lisa McKenzie would be at the bookfair for is to be a stallholder because of the book she was involved with making  - the lockdown diaries - which she is not allowed to do - which is what I was saying.
> 
> But no, people have to be petty, pedantic and unnecessarily insulting.



Yes, because those of us living with disability are just ‘petty’  for mentioning inappropriate language. We should just be grateful we are allowed to participate alongside proper people after all. It’s ‘insulting’ for us to get uppity. (ETA This looked like I hadn't posted it, hence the double post when I came back with the link.)


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> What a ridiculous and petty exchange yesterday - obviously the main thing Lisa McKenzie would be at the bookfair for is to be a stallholder because of the book she was involved with making  - the lockdown diaries - which she is not allowed to do - which is what I was saying.
> 
> But no, people have to be petty, pedantic and unnecessarily insulting.



I like the way you dismiss the the experiences and feelings of people living with disability as ‘petty’. I suppose we should be grateful to be allowed to participate with real people at all. You talk the talk of a revolutionary vanguard but if people challenge your discrimination they are ‘insulting’ .

You showed your antisemitism when you completely disregarded the arguments and feelings  of Jewish people. Now you are showing exactly the same behaviour in relation to people living with disability. Seems you just plough on regardless. To me that seems the behaviour of a bigot.

( For people unaware this is the horrible behaviour I am referring to - the whole thread BTW not just this one post.)


AmateurAgitator said:


> Have to honest, really don't know why I'm supposed to care about the misfortunes of the jewish equivalent of the Taliban. The Mount Meron disaster is the main story on the Guardian site. The irony is that if it was pretty much any other group of people, these fundamentalists and bigots would be delighted and would be claiming it was a 'punishment from god'. These are* ultra orthodox *jews we are talking about after all.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> I like the way you dismiss the the experiences and feelings of people living with disability as ‘petty.


Ridiculous nonsense as with the rest of your post (I also have a couple of disabilites myself btw) - a desperate attempt to silence someone who holds and expresses views that you disagree with - dragging up a post from ages ago that I regret and apologised for ages ago. This is all pathetic just like the other bullshit posted in reply to me today - including a pathetic call to ban me from this thread for postin about  facts that are inconvenient for people like you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Ridiculous nonsense as with the rest of your post - a desperate attempt to silence someone you disagree with. Pathetic just like the other bullshit posted in reply to me today - inlcuding a pathetic call to ban me from this thread.


to prevent you wearing pathetic out please consider pitiable, lamentable, woeful, feeble, despicable and contemptible in its place


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Ridiculous nonsense as with the rest of your post - a desperate attempt to silence someone you disagree with. Pathetic just like the other bullshit posted in reply to me today - inlcuding a pathetic call to ban me from this thread.



You are a bigot, it’s just how far your bigotry extends that’s at issue.. I presume your fantasy revolution will be run by you and a coterie of loyal  Stakhanovite white men leading the rest of us for our own good?


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> to prevent you wearing pathetic out please consider pitiable, lamentable, woeful, feeble, despicable and contemptible in its place



Or rightist, counter-revolutionary or ultra reactionary…


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> Or rightist, counter-revolutionary or ultra reactionary…


not sure that works in place of pathetic in 3536


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 22, 2022)

Jfc will the pair of you knock it off? Also AA everyone gets it that you feel a bit embarrassed so you're lashing out calling people names to try and regain some face, but what's actually happening is you sound like a tetchy prat. Just accept the L and move on eh?


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> not sure that works in place of pathetic in 3536


Just shows your lack of imagination…


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> Just shows your lack of imagination…


pathetic


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Jfc will the pair of you knock it off? Also AA everyone gets it that you feel a bit embarrassed so you're lashing out calling people names to try and regain some face, but what's actually happening is you sound like a tetchy prat. Just accept the L and move on eh?


Fair point. It’s just I can’t abide the way people with disabilities can still be treated even here. Will step back.


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> pathetic


Woeful surely?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> These forums have degenerated into a shit version of Libcom - just as authoritarian and stupid though.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> View attachment 333858



Online political forums being renowned for their level headed good sense…


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> I like the way you dismiss the the experiences and feelings of people living with disability as ‘petty’. I suppose we should be grateful to be allowed to participate with real people at all. You talk the talk of a revolutionary vanguard but if people challenge your discrimination they are ‘insulting’ .
> 
> You showed your antisemitism when you completely disregarded the arguments and feelings  of Jewish people. Now you are showing exactly the same behaviour in relation to people living with disability. Seems you just plough on regardless. To me that seems the behaviour of a bigot.
> 
> ( For people unaware this is the horrible behaviour I am referring to - the whole thread BTW not just this one post.)


To idealogues like this, nothing matters so much as the purity of the ideology. Which brings us neatly back on-topic 👍


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

existentialist said:


> To idealogues like this, nothing matters so much as the purity of the ideology. Which brings us neatly back on-topic 👍


What, about a shit vanity TV channel… 😀


----------



## JimW (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> These forums have degenerated into a shit version of Libcom - just as authoritarian and stupid though.


You fall out with everyone elsewhere online? Not a massive surprise tbh.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> What, about a shit vanity TV channel… 😀


A shit vanity TV channel built on ideology


----------



## JimW (Jul 22, 2022)

Still, this spat means the thread now has more views than GB News.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

existentialist said:


> A shit vanity TV channel built on ideology



I find it hard to think of GB News as built on any idea of ideological purity, though.

When I’ve tuned in they’ve been all over the place.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> Online political forums being renowned for their level headed good sense…



As an online political forum user myself I feel unqualified to answer that


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> I find it hard to think of GB News as built on any idea of ideological purity, though.
> 
> When I’ve tuned in they’ve been all over the place.


Even hosting authors who want to participate in anarchist book fairs.

And so the circle of life is complete.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Again, and this is specifically aimed AmateurAgitator, if you want to shit talk the Bookfair, bite the fucking bullet and _do it in the Bookfair thread or shut up_.


I tried looking for the bookfair thread but couldn't find it and I did have it on ignore and also couldn't seem to unignore it.


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> Fair point. It’s just I can’t abide the way people with disabilities can still be treated even here. Will step back.



The (disabled) kids are alright!


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> I find it hard to think of GB News as built on any idea of ideological purity, though.
> 
> When I’ve tuned in they’ve been all over the place.


Yeah, it needs a better word than "ideology" - ideology doesn't have to be shit, but when it's taken beyond all normal reason - whether that's GBNews or AA - it becomes shit.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Yeah, it needs a better word than "ideology" - ideology doesn't have to be shit, but when it's taken beyond all normal reason - whether that's GBNews or AA - it becomes shit.



I don’t think there’s really much reason to keep putting the boot in on AA indefinitely.

Mistakes were made, views exchanged… maybe a few bullets too..


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 22, 2022)

The co-option of disability rights by the christian/traditionalist right (having been co-opted by the ‘anti-imperialist’ conspiraloons, dreadful ‘intersectional’ performance artists and alternative medicine grifters) is, I think, going to be ah increasing problem. It’s also the type of co-option that I personally struggle with the most internally (I did for too long indulge the anti-abortion stuff, in large part out of anger and bleak despair. Something I need to be aware of)


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

Shechemite said:


> The co-option of disability rights by the christian/traditionalist right (having been co-opted by the ‘anti-imperialist’ conspiraloons, dreadful ‘intersectional’ performance artists and alternative medicine grifters) is, I think, going to be ah increasing problem. It’s also the type of co-option that I personally struggle with the most internally (I did for too long indulge the anti-abortion stuff, in large part out of anger and bleak despair. Something I need to be aware of)



I’d need some of that unpacking to fully understand it tbf (esp the stuff about intersectional performance artists).

I think stuff like “The Last Leg” hits it about right.  Make fun of the words, maybe reclaim some of them.

Make the place untidy and spurn tidiness.

It feels like every noble cause ends up putting people in boxes.  Resist.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> I’d need some of that unpacking to fully understand it tbf (esp the stuff about intersectional performance artists).


Jugglers on roundabouts, perhaps?


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 22, 2022)

One day I’ll write something decent and fairly coherent on this all. Been working on it for a while. Will post it here when it’s done.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> I’d need some of that unpacking to fully understand it tbf (esp the stuff about intersectional performance artists).


Jugglers on roundabouts, perhaps?


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 22, 2022)

Thread fail because it's all about stallholders or something, so I had to dip in and watch it to see what's up.

It's apparently massively hypocritical of Democrats to criticise the Trump riots when they have BLM rioting in their own states with impunity!

Also on all their clips that aren't in the studio, the audio is slightly out of synch.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

There are Trump riots happening now?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> You are a bigot, it’s just how far your bigotry extends that’s at issue.. I presume your fantasy revolution will be run by you and a coterie of loyal  Stakhanovite white men leading the rest of us for our own good?


Had to look that one up - sorry.
Did you mean as in 1. "she was a Stakhanovite worker in the field of female suffering"
or 2.  "a Stakhanovite train-washing programme"

I think we should be told!


----------



## LDC (Jul 22, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I see she has a crowd funder to produce her book
> 
> 
> Does it really cost £13k+ to produce a book these days?
> ...




I've just been involved in producing a book. We only got 1500 copies (all we could afford) of a 150 page journal-ish size (slightly bigger than A5) spine bound book with only the cover in colour, and it's cost us a bit over £3,500 just for the printing and the layout/design person. None of the writers got paid as it's a political project. Plus then they'll be other costs like ISBN number, etc. that I haven't stuck in there. We're working on it being about £4,500 when everything is in.

It's been done at a decent printers that pay well, and there might have been cheaper options (although looked at plenty of print-on-demand stuff and they never worked out significantly cheaper tbh) but from others experience they often come out of poorer quality and have other issues often, so wasn't keen to go down that route to save £200 or so. Someone I know lost a whole print run of a book as the print-on-demand company fucked it up.

Raw materials and production costs have massively gone up for books in the last bit of time. It'll cost us about £3.00 per copy to print in the end, but then you give some away (writers, reviews, etc.) a few get damaged or lost. We're charging £4.50 a copy to cover some of those losses/free copies, but then distros and bookshops take a cut, and it ends up being £12 or more on the shelves. Then you have postage costs, envelopes, a website if you want to do that, etc etc. I'll be surprised if we break even in a year.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 22, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Thread fail because it's all about stallholders or something, so I had to dip in and watch it to see what's up.
> 
> It's apparently massively hypocritical of Democrats to criticise the Trump riots when they have BLM rioting in their own states with impunity!
> 
> Also on all their clips that aren't in the studio, the audio is slightly out of synch.


Bollocks - BLM were rioting in Democrat states because that's where Black people live (in deprived conditions)
The Proud Boys, Oathers etc were rioting because they are amateur neo-Nazis and wanted to overthrow the political process with the encouragement of Trump.
Not only that - for some reason - no extra security laid on for Trump's rally on January 6th???

edit: Oathers


----------



## CH1 (Jul 22, 2022)

LDC said:


> I've just been involved in producing a book. We only got 1500 copies (all we could afford) of a 150 page journal-ish size (slightly bigger than A5) spine bound book with only the cover in colour, and it's cost us a bit over £3,500 just for the printing and the layout/design person. None of the writers got paid as it's a political project. Plus then they'll be other costs like ISBN number, etc. that I haven't stuck in there. We're working on it being about £4,500 when everything is in.
> 
> It's been done at a decent printers that pay well, and there might have been cheaper options (although looked at plenty of print-on-demand stuff and they never worked out significantly cheaper tbh) but from others experience they often come out of poorer quality and have other issues.
> 
> Raw materials and production costs have massively gone up for books in the last bit of time. It'll cost us about £3.00 per copy to print in the end, but then you give some away (writers, reviews, etc.) a few get damaged or lost. We're charging £4.50 a copy to cover some of those losses/free copies, but then distros and bookshops take a cut, and it ends up being £12 or more on the shelves. Then you have postage costs, envelopes, a website if you want to do that, etc etc. I'll be surprised if we break even in a year.


Sounds about right actually. The History of Brixton I spoke of was about £5,000 I believe.
Was 104 pages similar page size to yours - all photos were black and white with colour cover.
All councillors got a complimentary copy (64) plus some officers.
The rest were sold at £9.99 each (still on sale - but had a revised 2nd printing)


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> There are Trump riots happening now?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>


It wasn't me who  started with the insults, it was LDC.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> I know you are cross but please think about your disabelist  language. I'm sure you wouldn't dream of using racial or sexist epithets as strong.
> 
> Or should us poor little disabled know our place?


What 'disableist' language are you referring to? I'm sure I have not knowingly or intentionally been disableist.


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> What 'disableist' language are you referring to? I'm sure I have not knowingly or intentionally been disableist.





AmateurAgitator said:


> I'm done having pointless exchanges about semantics with petty *morons.*


Just try and reflect and move on.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> Just try and reflect and move on.


I've never in my life thought of that as being a  disableist word and have never been informed that it was. Its always been a commonly used word, Johnny Rotten used the word in God Save the Queen didn't he - I never knew he was being 'disableist'.


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I've never in my life thought of that as being  disableist and have never been informed that it was. Jonnhy Rotten used the word in God Save the Queen didn't - I never knew he was being 'disableist'.


And black people use the N word all the time in songs. Doesn't mean YOU can throw it around.Are you fucking 12?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> And black people use the N word all the time in songs. Doesn't mean you can throw it around.


Yeah and I've always been very aware that the N word was a bigoted slur - unlike moron being 'disableist'  (which I must admit I'm having a lot of difficulty with).


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> You are a bigot, it’s just how far your bigotry extends that’s at issue.. I presume your fantasy revolution will be run by you and a coterie of loyal  Stakhanovite white men leading the rest of us for our own good?


I'm a bigot am I? How interesting. And how very convenient for people like you, because then everything I say, no matter how factual, can just be dismissed and I can also be banned and people like you can continue not having to deal with views that you can't tolerate and can carry on living in your little bubble.


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I'm a bigot am I? How interesting. And how very convenient for people like you, because then everything I say, no matter how factual, can just be dismissed and I can also be banned and people like you can continue not having to deal with what I'm saying and can carry on living in your little bubble.


I see, as always the poor victimised white man is the true victim here. The sad thing is I imagine you actually believe you are.

Anyway. I've told you that I, and many other people living with disabilities, find a word used in eugenics as abhorrent. You choose to use it and defend your use.  I'm not going to engage with you on this any longer. You obviously never learn.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> I see, as always the* poor victimised white man* is the true victim here. The sad thing is I imagine you actually believe you are.
> 
> Anyway. I've told you that I, and many other people living with disabilities, find a word used in eugenics as abhorrent. You choose to use it and defend your use.  I'm not going to engage with you on this any longer. You obviously never learn.


Strawman idpol nonsense.

And why would I stop using a word when I've been provided with absolutely no evidence that its 'bigoted' and have never been informed that it was bigoted before?

This all just seems like you policing language in order to desperately try and get me banned.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 22, 2022)

Here's an article from Teen Vogue about it, as you're struggling: The Origins of the Word "Moron" Are Actually REALLY Sinister.

Generally I'd say it falls into that category of "disputed" slurs, where a commonality of use often bypasses its original meaning to project it as simply meaning something akin stupid or foolish, but it remains both historically and, less consistently, contemporaneously a term used to insult and degrade people with disabilities. Generally speaking you could go a month saying it to people who either won't care or won't bother to say owt about it, but for some people it'll be hurtful.

Which I suppose if you don't care about upsetting people won't matter to you all that much, but then you'll just have to live with being called a dickhead once in a while – and if so, you don't really have a leg to stand on re: complaining about feeling insulted. After all, if you don't respect them why would expect them to respect you?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> And black people use the N word all the time in songs. Doesn't mean YOU can throw it around.Are you fucking 12?



I think there’s something quite dodgy about reclaiming a term and then aggressively policing it tbf.


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> I think there’s something quite dodgy about reclaiming a term and then aggressively policing it tbf.


Just as a thought experiment, do you think that's true of the N word? 

Seriously asking as, unlike Amateur Agitator,  you seem to me to be capable of reflection and rational discussion. I take this seriously ( unlike most of my interventions on Urban  TBF)  as it often seems to me that  people with disabilities are one of the last 'groups' that otherwise reasonable people feel can have their concerns and experiences dismissed out of hand.  

This probably merits a thread of its own, rather than the double derail, but I don't have the will at the moment.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Strawman idpol nonsense.
> 
> And why would I stop using a word when I've been provided with absolutely no evidence that its 'bigoted' and have never been informed that it was bigoted before?
> 
> This all just seems like you policing language in order to desperately try and get me banned.



You've been advised on the use of language that can be derogatory, if you want to keep using it, that's down to you.

But it might not be a good look, all the same.

Also, why is this neverending "discussion" on a thread about GB news?


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 22, 2022)

I think the N word is a really interesting example of the use of language as a sort of touchstone of cultural power. It's done because it must be shown that it can be, it's defended against white use because its reclamation and position is constantly a site of conflict and attack. It sits in a similar position to "queer" in some ways (maybe closer to "faggot") in the sense of its historic use for repressing an out group, but in those cases the reclaiming process is very differently managed and good faith use from most quarters is much more accepted (or at least less contested). I'd be interested to read around why that might be one of these days.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 22, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Also, why is this neverending "discussion" on a thread about GB news?



Oh, was this thread about GB News?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> Just as a thought experiment, do you think that's true of the N word?
> 
> Seriously asking as, unlike Amateur Agitator,  you seem to me to be capable of reflection and rational discussion. I take this seriously ( unlike most of my interventions on Urban  TBF)  as it often seems to me that  people with disabilities are one of the last 'groups' that otherwise reasonable people feel can have their concerns and experiences dismissed out of hand.
> 
> This probably merits a thread of its own, rather than the double derail, but I don't have the will at the moment.



I don’t think it leads anywhere good, no matter how it is done.  Let’s say we take back the word “cripple”, say, and people with disabilites or related issues start using it, then I don’t think it serves anyone to treat the word as a positive when someone “qualified” uses it and a negative when someone “unqualified” uses it.
It gives one group a tiny measure of power in terms of being able to restrict the vocabulary of others, but I don’t think that is a privilege worth having.
I think it is better to either turn the term into an unqualified universal positive, or to let it rot in history.

This is mostly down to my own bias as seeing language as a shared resource rather than property that can be claimed.

For terms that no one is going to make into a positive, like “moron”, I think we need to understand that the words we choose to rule out due to their history have a certain arbitrariness to them.  If we are going to ditch idiot, cretin and imbecile (and possibly other terms) due to this specific history, then I guess that’s at least consistent, but I don’t think the unsavoury history is driving things as hard as linguistic convention is.


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> I don’t think it leads anywhere good, no matter how it is done.  Let’s say we take back the word “cripple”, say, and people with disabilites or related issues start using it, then I don’t think it serves anyone to treat the word as a positive when someone “qualified” uses it and a negative when someone “unqualified” uses it.
> It gives one group a tiny measure of power in terms of being able to restrict the vocabulary of others, but I don’t think that is a privilege worth having.
> I think it is better to either turn the term into an unqualified universal positive, or to let it rot in history.
> 
> For terms that no one is going to make into a positive, like “moron”, I think we need to understand that the words we choose to rule out due to their history have a certain arbitrariness to them.  If we are going to ditch idiot, cretin and imbecile (and possibly other terms) due to this specific history, then I guess that’s at least consistent, but I don’t think the unsavoury history is driving things as hard as linguistic convention is.


A few friends of mine in the disability rights  world have done exactly that with 'cripple'; now  personally I don't like it, but as  I'm not living with a physical condition  I don't feel my views are that relevant.

But this has nothing to do with GB news...


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 22, 2022)

Tbf I think GB News would be all over the question "why can't I use the N word," though they'd probably balk at the angle being taken.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> A few friends of mine in the disability tights  world have done exactly that with 'cripple'; now  personally I don't like it, but as  I'm not living with a physical condition  I don't feel my views are that relevant.
> 
> But this has nothing to do with GB news...



Do you think it is counterproductive, or is it maybe uncomfortable for a less definable reason?

And what’s this GB News thing that everyone is talking about all of a sudden?


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> Do you think it is counterproductive, or is it maybe uncomfortable for a less definable reason?
> 
> And what’s this GB News thing that everyone is talking about all of a sudden?


I just don't like toe word. But that's the point of course.

Fuck knows, no one watches it...


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Tbf I think GB News would be all over the question "why can't I use the N word," though they'd probably balk at the angle being taken.



They have enough black presenters for it to be potentially interesting imo.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> I just don't like toe word. But that's the point of course.



Personal experience, I guess.  And these reclaiming efforts can be difficult when everyone has different experiences.

You see the word “queer” being used everywhere these days, but a gay friend of mine hates it because, of all the words used to mean gay, “queer” was the one that was always spat at him with the most venom.


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> They have enough black presenters for it to be potentially interesting imo.


But are either of their viewers black?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> But are either of their viewers black?



No idea.  No one has tracked them down yet.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Here's an article from Teen Vogue about it, as you're struggling: The Origins of the Word "Moron" Are Actually REALLY Sinister.
> 
> Generally I'd say it falls into that category of "disputed" slurs, where a commonality of use often bypasses its original meaning to project it as simply meaning something akin stupid or foolish, but it remains both historically and, less consistently, contemporaneously a term used to insult and degrade people with disabilities. Generally speaking you could go a month saying it to people who either won't care or won't bother to say owt about it, but for some people it'll be hurtful.
> 
> Which I suppose if you don't care about upsetting people won't matter to you all that much, but then you'll just have to live with being called a dickhead once in a while – and if so, you don't really have a leg to stand on re: complaining about feeling insulted. After all, if you don't respect them why would expect them to respect you?


I'll read that later. What I find interesting though is that you even admit it's disputed but then go on to make it clear that really I'm not to use the word and say that I'll be a 'dickhead' if I do. It does come across a bit like policing language in an unreasonable and unrealistic way. Its also interesting that no one has been told not to say "fucking imbecile" or "thick" etc which are also unpleasant and derogatory terms to use. Why not just have a blanket ban on all insulting and derogaroty language and enforce it?

I'm also unfamiliar with the term disableist - I'd always thought the correct term was ableist. And ofcourse, like the vast majority of people I have always used the 'M' word to mean foolish/stupid, I was completely unaware that it might have meant anything else.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I'll read that later. What I find interesting though is that you even admit it's disputed but then go on to make it clear that really I'm not to use the word and say that I'll be a 'dickhead' if I do. It does come across a bit like policing language in an unreasonable and unrealistic way. Its also interesting that no one has been told not to say "fucking imbecile" or "thick" etc which are also unpleasant and derogatory terms to use. Why not just have a blanket ban on insulting/derogaroty language and enforce it?
> 
> I'm also unfamiliar with the term disableist - I'd always thought the correct term was ableist.


I didn't tell you to do anything, I said if you don't care whether you're upsetting someone you don't have much of a case against them if they treat you in kind. I also didn't "admit" anything, I proactively noted that it's a disputed topic because unlike you, I'm actually engaging with the subject rather than treating every criticism as a personal slight/competition.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> I didn't tell you to do anything


You might as well have done really and I think in your own way you were.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> I'm actually engaging with the subject rather than treating every criticism as a personal slight/competition.


lol yes ofcourse


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> You might as well have done really and I think in your own way you were.


I'm not in the least bit surprised that you think so.


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 22, 2022)

It is strange for anarcho-communists to throw around terms like moron. The reality of so many people with a learning disability to me at least demonstrates why need community in order to have freedom for all. Oliver Lewis (not an anarchist to my knowledge) puts it well in this article.









						Reducing mental health detention of people with autism and/or learning disabilities (via Passle)
					

On New Year's Day, the Sunday Times featured the story of 'A', a 24-year-old man with learning disabilities and autism who has been locked in a small ro...




					insights.doughtystreet.co.uk
				




“The difficulty is that the opposite of institutionalisation isn't liberty (ha, that would be easy!), it's community. Achieving the right to live in the community, as set out in Article 19 of the UN Convention on the Rights of Persons with Disabilities, [1] requires housing, specialist support services, access to leisure, sports, culture, transport, family.”

Anyway, AmateurAgitator, do you think people on the left using (and angrily defending such use) terms like ‘moron’ make it easier or harder for right wing shits like GB news to appeal to people with LD and their friends and families?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 22, 2022)

Think this could be an interesting subject for a thread elsewhere. 
Not confident in starting one myself though. If I was maybe Knobbing and Sobbing would be a good place as it affects people personally.


----------



## agricola (Jul 22, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Tbf I think GB News would be all over the question "why can't I use the N word," though they'd probably balk at the angle being taken.



TBF they would probably headline it as "_The first British casualty of the Dambusters Raid, and why woke fascists want to to CANCEL him_".


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 22, 2022)

you people are weird

why has the last 5 pages not been in the bookfair thread


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 22, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> you people are weird
> 
> why has the last 5 pages not been in the bookfair thread


They weren't allowed a stall


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Here's an article from Teen Vogue about it, as you're struggling: The Origins of the Word "Moron" Are Actually REALLY Sinister.
> 
> Generally I'd say it falls into that category of "disputed" slurs, where a commonality of use often bypasses its original meaning to project it as simply meaning something akin stupid or foolish, but it remains both historically and, less consistently, contemporaneously a term used to insult and degrade people with disabilities. Generally speaking you could go a month saying it to people who either won't care or won't bother to say owt about it, but for some people it'll be hurtful.
> 
> Which I suppose if you don't care about upsetting people won't matter to you all that much, but then you'll just have to live with being called a dickhead once in a while – and if so, you don't really have a leg to stand on re: complaining about feeling insulted. After all, if you don't respect them why would expect them to respect you?


I will read that article but at the same time I think this is clearly bollocks. No one uses that word in that way anymore and I doubt they have for a fucking long time. And btw the words imbecile and idiot were used in the same way - idiot being the most extreme (and used in relation to IQ)- yet no warning for those who use those words on these forums (includiing against me) and those words aren't used in that way anymore either . I do agree that the concepts of IQ and intelligence are basically a crock of elitist shite and are no doubt tied to eugenics, but I still find this ridiculous and it strikes me as an attempt to shut down different views (including my views) being expressed, or simply a way to generally police language.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 22, 2022)

AA might be worth backing down to save face

as you covered yourself in so much glory in the last few pages

HTH


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> AA might be worth backing down to save face
> 
> as you covered yourself in so much glory in the last few pages
> 
> HTH


Get fucked you *idiotic, moronic fucking imbecile.*.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Get fucked you *idiotic, moronic fucking imbecile.*.


How's that bruised ego doing?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Get fucked you *idiotic, moronic fucking imbecile.*.



well as long as we are not getting personal AA




Ya Daft Cunt


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2022)

Haha, I thought - in the interest of this thread - I'd go and watch a bit of GB News livestream.

Whatever teething troubles it had, it still has them. Long pauses, really quite amateurish presentations (some Scottish bloke?).

Proper clunky. I might have to ban it from my browser very soon.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Here's an article from Teen Vogue about it, as you're struggling: The Origins of the Word "Moron" Are Actually REALLY Sinister.
> 
> Generally I'd say it falls into that category of "disputed" slurs, where a commonality of use often bypasses its original meaning to project it as simply meaning something akin stupid or foolish, but it remains both historically and, less consistently, contemporaneously a term used to insult and degrade people with disabilities. Generally speaking you could go a month saying it to people who either won't care or won't bother to say owt about it, but for some people it'll be hurtful.
> 
> Which I suppose if you don't care about upsetting people won't matter to you all that much, but then you'll just have to live with being called a dickhead once in a while – and if so, you don't really have a leg to stand on re: complaining about feeling insulted. After all, if you don't respect them why would expect them to respect you?


Funny coz  this all seems so very *thick, dumb and stupid and something a moron would post.*


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 22, 2022)

you are all ganging up on me

let me trigger you all


Tedious troll is running out of material


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

All I did was post some facts about Corbyn and Ash Sarkar but its inconvenient isn't it. It just can't be tolerated by too many twats on here.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 22, 2022)

Corbyn on this thread


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Corbyn on this thread


That was on another thread


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Funny coz  this all seems so very *thick, dumb and stupid and something a moron would post.*


Just preserving this. For posterity.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Funny coz  this all seems so very *thick, dumb and stupid and something a moron would post.*


Don't take this the wrong way, but I don't really respect you enough to be particularly insulted by this.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> All I did was post some facts about Corbyn and Ash Sarkar but its inconvenient isn't it. It just can't be tolerated by too many twats on here.


It's not you.

It's us.

Please, find it in your heart to forgive.


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 22, 2022)

Shechemite said:


> , AmateurAgitator, do you think people on the left using (and angrily defending such use) terms like ‘moron’ make it easier or harder for right wing shits like GB news to appeal to people with LD and their friends and families?



i think was a polite question. Care to answer AmateurAgitator?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 22, 2022)

Thread has become a multi poster transcript of a gbnews show


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 22, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Thread has become a multi poster transcript of a gbnews show


It's GB gorn mad, ah tells ya


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Thread has become a multi poster transcript of a gbnews show



It’s wall-to-wall anarchist bookfair controversies on there, let me tell ya..


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

Shechemite said:


> i think was a polite question. Care to answer AmateurAgitator?



Tbf I had to read that question a few times to see what you were driving at.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Just to note in case there's a mix-up here AmateurAgitator, the Anarchist Federation isn't running the London Anarchist Bookfair. Two different crews.


No doubt there are atleast one or two members on the collective.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> No doubt there are atleast one or two members on the collective.



I’m getting some weird deja vu.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Again, and this is specifically aimed AmateurAgitator, if you want to shit talk the Bookfair, bite the fucking bullet and _do it in the Bookfair thread or shut up_.


What I was posting about was related to GB News though, but nevermind.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 22, 2022)

their a story of women sending their knickers to Piers Morgan

with a message from one cunt to another


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 22, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but I don't really respect you enough to be particularly insulted by this.


I don't give a fuck what you think of me knobhead


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I will read that article but at the same time I think this is clearly bollocks. No one uses that word in that way anymore and I doubt they have for a fucking long time. And btw the words imbecile and idiot were used in the same way - idiot being the most extreme (and used in relation to IQ)- yet no warning for those who use those words on these forums (includiing against me) and those words aren't used in that way anymore either . I do agree that the concepts of IQ and intelligence are basically a crock of elitist shite and are no doubt tied to eugenics, but I still find this ridiculous and it strikes me as an attempt to shut down different views (including my views) being expressed, or simply a way to generally police language.


I don't think everyone weaponises it that way. 

In fairness that kind of language is used a fair bit on here, and I don't think it's fair if you've been singled out, especially if you were called an imbecile(?) first, which I think was the case. 

If people who're part of a marginalised group/class say that something's offensive, I think it pays to listen. I have multiple disabilities and didn't know until recently that some of these words are problematic. It's not a huge effort on my part to try not to use them, and tbh, now I know more about the history, I'm happy to try and bin them off. I'm probably gonna slip up sometimes, but I don't think it's OTT idpol or political correctness to try not to hurt people who are already shat on. 

I like you AA and honestly while I think some of the criticism is fair or just different opinions, I think some people pile on you or wilfully misinterpret you. I'm glad you didn't stop posting and I'd be sad to see you go.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> I’m getting some weird deja vu.


Cunts collective?


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I don't give a fuck what you think of me knobhead


And?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 22, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> I don't think everyone weaponises it that way.
> 
> In fairness that kind of language is used a fair bit on here, and I don't think it's fair if you've been singled out, especially if you were called an imbecile(?) first, which I think was the case.
> 
> ...


Not so long ago, was rightly put straight about the word "dumb".

Didn't double down on it, and was appreciative for it being calmly explained.

Think it's good to learn the origins and possible offensive usages of words.

Urban is a good place to learn new things/ideas etc

ETA

Actually, looking back on it, kinda did dispute it at first, so fuck you, krtek, you fibbing knob


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

I thought the word dumb meant 'mute', but a quick Google has disavowed me of that, at least etymologically speaking.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> I thought the word dumb meant 'mute', but a quick Google has disavowed me of that, at least etymologically speaking.


Mr Orang Utan put it in context for this self


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Mr Orang Utan put it in context for this self



There's a tension between history, etymology and current usage too.
A lot of people (mostly older people ime) use 'dumb' for 'mute'.

Though def best avoided in front of the mute person (by which I mean I think most people would steer clear of that - everyone knows the other meaning).


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> There's a tension between history, etymology and current usage too.
> A lot of people (mostly older people ime) use 'dumb' for 'mute'.
> 
> Though def best avoided in front of the mute person.


Reckon if someone takes the time to explain why something may be an issue or offensive, and context is provided, it's a good lesson in the constant evolution of language. And what it means to various peoples...

People who moan about how they're not allowed to say xyz anymore aren't really interested in learning. Imho, obviously.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Reckon if someone takes the time to explain why something may be an issue or offensive, and context is provided, it's a good lesson in the constant evolution of language. And what it means to various peoples...
> 
> People who moan about how they're not allowed to say xyz anymore aren't really interested in learning. Imho, obviously.



I think most people don't want to cause anyone any grief with their choice of words, but a degree of fatigue can creep in with the frequency that things can change these days.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 23, 2022)

8ball said:


> I think most people don't want to cause anyone any grief with their choice of words, but a degree of fatigue can creep in with the frequency that things can change these days.


Some people hate change

They're called conservatives


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jul 23, 2022)

AmateurAgitator I'm sure you're aware I've thought you were a bit of a bell end since day 1 but you're better than this surely? What do you think you're achieving here? Why not just step away from the keyboard for a bit?


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 23, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Tbf I think GB News would be all over the question "why can't I use the N word," though they'd probably balk at the angle being taken.



Indeed. They would frame it in the terms of victimhood and having their "free speech" attacked by the "woke élite".


----------



## Chz (Jul 23, 2022)

8ball said:


> I thought the word dumb meant 'mute', but a quick Google has disavowed me of that, at least etymologically speaking.


That is the etymology of it. But it's had its other connotation for a long time - just not _commonly _used until the 1800s.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 23, 2022)

A380 said:


> I like the way you dismiss the the experiences and feelings of people living with disability as ‘petty’. I suppose we should be grateful to be allowed to participate with real people at all. You talk the talk of a revolutionary vanguard but if people challenge your discrimination they are ‘insulting’ .
> 
> You showed your antisemitism when you completely disregarded the arguments and feelings  of Jewish people. Now you are showing exactly the same behaviour in relation to people living with disability. Seems you just plough on regardless. To me that seems the behaviour of a bigot.
> 
> ( For people unaware this is the horrible behaviour I am referring to - the whole thread BTW not just this one post.)


As the thread referred to here has been dragged up again from last year and again getting attention ( attention that can only be negative) I feel I should comment on it.

I do not think I should have really posted anything other than expressing sadness for what happened, especially regarding the deaths of children. However my post was worded completely wrong, probably due to me not being fully awake after waking up (coupled with the effects of my medication which make me drowsy and unable to think properly etc, especially after waking up) and then I was banned from the thread and so not allowed to delete or edit my comment - which is why it is still there for people to get upset about.

But if I had worded that post correctly it would have read something like this -

"People dying is usually sad, especially when its children, but would so many people be upset if something like this happened to the Taliban or Islamic State or a group like that?"

I can't guarantee that there would be no one that would be offended by that question, something always offends someone (and I've just discovered that that includes the word moron) and as I say I should probably either have posted nothing or simply expressed sadness for what happened (because what happened was tragic). But I do think that wording would have been better and much better expresses what I was trying to say at the time.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 23, 2022)

Chz said:


> That is the etymology of it. But it's had its other connotation for a long time - just not _commonly _used until the 1800s.



I think we're talking at cross-purposes here, but I took a closer look and the etymology seems complicated, with both meanings being in different branches of the evolutionary tree.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 23, 2022)

Should've used the Welsh defence AmateurAgitator. You were just calling people carrots.


----------



## stavros (Jul 23, 2022)

I caught a brief excerpt of the Esther McVey & Hubby show today, where she said she wanted to "bulldoze through countless government efficiencies". It's a novel idea, I'll give her that.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 23, 2022)

stavros said:


> I caught a brief excerpt of the Esther McVey & Hubby show today, where she said she wanted to "bulldoze through countless government efficiencies". It's a novel idea, I'll give her that.


Not the sharpest part of the Hunt "dream ticket" that never was.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 23, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> As the thread referred to here has been dragged up again from last year and again getting attention ( attention that can only be negative) I feel I should comment on it.
> 
> I do not think I should have really posted anything other than expressing sadness for what happened, especially regarding the deaths of children. However my post was worded completely wrong, probably due to me not being fully awake after waking up (coupled with the effects of my medication which make me drowsy and unable to think properly etc, especially after waking up) and then I was banned from the thread and so not allowed to delete or edit my comment - which is why it is still there for people to get upset about.
> 
> ...


Methinks the Agitator doth protest too much.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 24, 2022)

Bit of a tangent, but Neil Oliver is on a quite spectacular monologue right now…


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 24, 2022)

if his rant about the elite that has all the money not taking everything including the land underneath us all


this is the Scottish fella who says he proud to be British and remarked he liked the status quo at last Scottish indy ref

he is slight fucking confused


----------



## 8ball (Jul 24, 2022)

And the communists have filled the world with microplastics…


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 24, 2022)

Gobshite should of stuck to the Iru bru and left the Kool aid alone


----------



## 8ball (Jul 24, 2022)

Flaky Emma is making an interesting case. 
Neil is not happy..

Uh oh, Evil Emma has joined forces with Flaky Emma.

Time for an ad break…


----------



## 8ball (Jul 24, 2022)

Back from the ad break.  The awkward Emmas have been ejected from the studio and replaced with three white men.


----------



## Thesaint (Jul 24, 2022)

CH1 said:


> The other day I watched a strange Owen Jones podcast with him and Peter Hitchens.
> Peter Hitchens seems to know much ,ore about Marxism than Owen Jones



Hitchens lived in the Soviet union in the 80s so saw it all fall apart up close.


----------



## Chz (Jul 24, 2022)

8ball said:


> I think we're talking at cross-purposes here, but I took a closer look and the etymology seems complicated, with both meanings being in different branches of the evolutionary tree.


The scholastic interpretation I've always seen is that, prior to the 1800s, dumb's primary meaning is "mute" and that's how it started out as far back as Old Saxon. However, mute people have always been treated like idiots by the able population and that definitely creeps into the meaning. It's not something you can easily separate out, because people have been mean to "different" people for forever and a day.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 24, 2022)

Chz said:


> The scholastic interpretation I've always seen is that, prior to the 1800s, dumb's primary meaning is "mute" and that's how it started out as far back as Old Saxon. However, mute people have always been treated like idiots by the able population and that definitely creeps into the meaning. It's not something you can easily separate out, because people have been mean to "different" people for forever and a day.


Surely "dumb" as in stupid is an Americanism? Is there not an Americanism thread for those concerned about language purity?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 24, 2022)

I see Speccy TV now has an hour-long weekly? show called "Women with Balls"
As befits the gimmicky title the visual intro is snap snap snap unlike GB News where they all sit about on sofas looking bored, or Talk TV where you get the view from or of the cab.

Loath to post examples as some have been offended (in the past), but there is a long profile of and interview with best selling author and Channel 4 privatiser Nadine Dorries whose career as an NHS nurse lasted long enough for her to set up her own private home care business. Upped in April pre the latest Boris/Rishi/Truss cock-up.
Watch and weep


----------



## Thesaint (Jul 24, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I see Speccy TV now has an hour-long weekly? show called "Women with Balls"
> As befits the gimmicky title the visual intro is snap snap snap unlike GB News where they all sit about on sofas looking bored, or Talk TV where you get the view from or of the cab.
> 
> Loath to post examples as some have been offended (in the past), but there is a long profile of and interview with best selling author and Channel 4 privatiser Nadine Dorries whose career as an NHS nurse lasted long enough for her to set up her own private home care business. Upped in April pre the latest Boris/Rishi/Truss cock-up.
> Watch and weep



Initially I thought "women with balls" was some transgender debate clickbait😳
I'm sure the inventor of that slogan realised it has two interpretations.

I know there isn't a lot of love here for these new upstart news providers like GBNews, but surely people accept the standard bearers - like the BBC - have blown it in the neutrality stakes and these new channels simply at worst counter balance them.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 24, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> Initially I thought "women with balls" was some transgender debate clickbait😳
> I'm sure the inventor of that slogan realised it has two interpretations.
> 
> I know there isn't a lot of love here for these new upstart news providers like GBNews, but surely people accept the standard bearers - like the BBC - have blown it in the neutrality stakes and these new channels simply at worst counter balance them.


That's not it at all, that's not it at all.
_- The Love Song of J Alfred Profrock - TS Eliot 1915_

Are you saying that the BBC is somehow "woke" or left-wing? You post reads so.
I would say that on the contrary the BBC is seriously right wing populist right now - like an fully-fiunded version of GB News and Talk TV.

They certainly undermine their woke credibility by having Novara Media people on. People paid as token extremists.
It's BBC laziness. Just like Verdi's Requiem at the first night of the Proms this year which had two Korean soloists - buy one get one free.

Aside from Novara media they only have insurgent activists like Lady Clare Fox, Anne Widdecombe, Richard Tice, Isobel Oakshot etc etc on programmes such as Question Time, Any Questions, Daily Politics, Today Programme etc etc.

I attended Question Time once around 1985 when it was done properly. Chaired by Robin Day from the Greenwood Theatre at Guy's Hospital. All the panel were MPs including a minister. The current show is pure shit compared with that.

The BBC have in fact blazed the way for Brexit and GB News. The right-wing takeover has been a slow process, starting with Sir John Birt appointed in 1992 by the Major government. He was brought in from Granada on a self-employed zero tax contract to dumb-down the BBC. The worm in the bud.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 24, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> Initially I thought "women with balls" was some transgender debate clickbait😳
> I'm sure the inventor of that slogan realised it has two interpretations.
> 
> I know there isn't a lot of love here for these new upstart news providers like GBNews, but surely people accept the standard bearers - like the BBC - have blown it in the neutrality stakes and these new channels simply at worst counter balance them.


The host is called Katy Balls.


----------



## Thesaint (Jul 24, 2022)

CH1 said:


> That's not it at all, that's not it at all.
> _- The Love Song of J Alfred Profrock - TS Eliot 1915_
> 
> Are you saying that the BBC is somehow "woke" or left-wing? You post reads so.
> ...


First up I haven't really seen that much BBC news or newsnight over the last few years so can't comment on it today, but events such as Trump and Brexit threw the BBC somewhat.

It's not so much these issues are really left or right as these labels are outdated, but the BBC fears change (not surprising how they're funded)  or dealing anything unexpected.

The DG I'm sure always has one eye on who is in No10 to protect the fee, but the rest of the organisation is on another path.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 24, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> First up I haven't really seen that much BBC news or newsnight over the last few years so can't comment on it today, but events such as Trump and Brexit threw the BBC somewhat.
> 
> It's not so much these issues are really left or right as these labels are outdated, but the BBC fears change (not surprising how they're funded)  or dealing anything unexpected.
> 
> The DG I'm sure always has one eye on who is in No10 to protect the fee, but the rest of the organisation is on another path.


What path, specifically?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 24, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> Initially I thought "women with balls" was some transgender debate clickbait😳
> I'm sure the inventor of that slogan realised it has two interpretations.
> 
> I know there isn't a lot of love here for these new upstart news providers like GBNews, but surely people accept the standard bearers - like the BBC - have blown it in the neutrality stakes and these new channels simply at worst counter balance them.


Nah. They're just taking the partisanship to greater, more ludicrous, levels.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 24, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> First up I haven't really seen that much BBC news or newsnight over the last few years so can't comment on it today, but events such as Trump and Brexit threw the BBC somewhat.
> 
> It's not so much these issues are really left or right as these labels are outdated, but the BBC fears change (not surprising how they're funded)  or dealing anything unexpected.
> 
> The DG I'm sure always has one eye on who is in No10 to protect the fee, but the rest of the organisation is on another path.


The news is mainly alright - although Laura Kuennsnsberg was incredibly intrusive between 2015-2021 - she was like her very own spin doctor telling us what the news meant. And her commentaries and those of others like her made Corbyn's position untenable. It never died down, day after day. Labour being Labour they would rather watch their MPs defect than get the leader to resign.

If Laura Keunneberg were here would she be reminding everyone of this?


THAT is the problem. Its the comment people the BBC have on. They are both uniquely unqualified to discuss most stuff, and heavily biased. Partly it's because Boris purged all the sensible Tory MPs (Grieve etc - about 30 of them I believe).

If you select bots as MPs you get bots on BBC Two at lunchtime. I was really shocked when Bim Afolami resigned his junior government position in protest at Boris - I never ever heard him say anything against the party or the PM before that.


----------



## Thesaint (Jul 24, 2022)

CH1 said:


> The news is mainly alright - although Laura Kuennsnsberg was incredibly intrusive between 2015-2021 - she was like her very own spin doctor telling us what the news meant. And her commentaries and those of others like her made Corbyn's position untenable. It never died down, day after day. Labour being Labour they would rather watch their MPs defect than get the leader to resign.
> 
> If Laura Keunneberg were here would she be reminding everyone of this?
> 
> ...



Does the BBC news need to be party political aligned? To me, BBC politics does have this London/progressive liberal angle which doesn't automatically suit any party of the old fashioned left or right sense.  
GBNews I think has been critical of present party of governments conduct over the pandemic years especially so not not sure how they are then right wing in that case.
I just don't see the world is left or right by the way and it's not easy to describe how the world is now split.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 24, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> The DG I'm sure always has one eye on who is in No10 to protect the fee, but the rest of the organisation is on another path.


Sir Hugh Carleton Greene (brother of novelist and spy Graham Greene basically told them all to fuck off - like Lord Reith he was a powerful independent DG. Even Mary Whitehouse used to stick pins in his effigy. 
That is the sort of DG they need. 
Greg Dycke at least made an attempt - but he was forced to resign over the death of David Kelly.
"Inadequate act checking" said Lord Hutton. Well now inadequate fact checking is the norm at the BBC.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 25, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> Does the BBC news need to be party political aligned? To me, BBC politics does have this London/progressive liberal angle which doesn't automatically suit any party of the old fashioned left or right sense.
> GBNews I think has been critical of present party of governments conduct over the pandemic years especially so not not sure how they are then right wing in that case.
> I just don't see the world is left or right by the way and it's not easy to describe how the world is now split.


Ah. You're one of _those_.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 25, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> I just don't see the world is left or right by the way and it's not easy to describe how the world is now split.


More up and down you'd think?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 25, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> GBNews I think has been critical of present party of governments conduct over the pandemic years especially so not not sure how they are then right wing in that case.



GB News has attacked the government from the right, with many of presenters & guests speaking out against lockdowns and even the smallest of restrictions such as mask wearing, they have regularly questioned if Johnson is even a Tory, because he's not right-wing enough, their poster boy and biggest mouth on a stick is Nigel fucking Farage, and ironically he's not even the worst of them.

And, you're not sure how they are then right-wing. wow.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 25, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> GBNews I think



You probably do


----------



## existentialist (Jul 25, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> You probably do


Not absolutely sure about the "thinking" bit...


----------



## CH1 (Jul 25, 2022)

LDC said:


> I've just been involved in producing a book. We only got 1500 copies (all we could afford) of a 150 page journal-ish size (slightly bigger than A5) spine bound book with only the cover in colour, and it's cost us a bit over £3,500 just for the printing and the layout/design person. None of the writers got paid as it's a political project. Plus then they'll be other costs like ISBN number, etc. that I haven't stuck in there. We're working on it being about £4,500 when everything is in.
> 
> It's been done at a decent printers that pay well, and there might have been cheaper options (although looked at plenty of print-on-demand stuff and they never worked out significantly cheaper tbh) but from others experience they often come out of poorer quality and have other issues often, so wasn't keen to go down that route to save £200 or so. Someone I know lost a whole print run of a book as the print-on-demand company fucked it up.
> 
> Raw materials and production costs have massively gone up for books in the last bit of time. It'll cost us about £3.00 per copy to print in the end, but then you give some away (writers, reviews, etc.) a few get damaged or lost. We're charging £4.50 a copy to cover some of those losses/free copies, but then distros and bookshops take a cut, and it ends up being £12 or more on the shelves. Then you have postage costs, envelopes, a website if you want to do that, etc etc. I'll be surprised if we break even in a year.


Another self-publisher here








						Upfront Publishing
					

Upfront Publishing. 86 likes. Upfront Publishing is a dynamic and constantly-evolving brand specialising in affordable publishing services for authors worldwide.




					www.facebook.com
				



Only found it because a former fellow Decca (Navigator) employee has just died aged 97 - and I saw he wrtote his memoirs in 2007

An extraordinary life, recorded for posterity, by a man who beat adversity in his earlier days to fulfil his ambition to succeed in the commercial world. John Lucken tells the story of his time from an old-style naval school of the 1930s, thorugh WW11 and the Korean War to entering the field of hydrographic survey and exploration worldwide. He recalls working in Borneo and in the former Dutch New Guinea before the arrival there of the powerful mining companies and the influx of thousands of immigrants from other parts of Indonesia. He was present in Nigeria when the first oil well was discovered and stayed in contact throughout the Biafran civil war. Emotional recollections that are a real eye-opener and a lesson to anyone sat behind a desk in Britain about just how different a life can be.

Not quite Red Rum Lisa - but you can guess which I'd rather read!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 26, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> GB News has attacked the government from the right, with many of presenters & guests speaking out against lockdowns and even the smallest of restrictions such as mask wearing, they have regularly questioned if Johnson is even a Tory, because he's not right-wing enough, their poster boy and biggest mouth on a stick is Nigel fucking Farage, and ironically he's not even the worst of them.
> 
> And, you're not sure how they are then right-wing. wow.


They are clearly right wing but also present a very broad range of views. For example they've had Mick Lynch on I believe and certainly others on the left and ofcourse they have Lisa McKenzie on there who is an anarchist.


----------



## LDC (Jul 26, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> They are clearly right wing but also present a very broad range of views. For example they've had Mick Lynch on I believe and certainly others on the left and ofcourse they have Lisa McKenzie on there who is an anarchist.



You do get that's not for some 'balance' or because they agree or have sympathy with those left wing views, but it's a manipulative right wing/authoritarian Statist strategy?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 26, 2022)

LDC said:


> You do get that's not for some 'balance' or because they agree or have sympathy with those left wing views, but it's a manipulative right wing/authoritarian Statist strategy?


Most (if not all) news channels have a statist and authoritarian bias in some form


----------



## CH1 (Jul 26, 2022)

My 83 year old osteopath friend in Wimbledon says GB News are the ONLY people investigating the after effects of vaccines. He himself has had 4 so far - maybe GB News excites his (free-on-the-NHS) buyers remorse?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 26, 2022)

They’re talking right now about why Rishi Sunak is too aggressive to be PM.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 26, 2022)

8ball said:


> They’re talking right now about why Rishi Sunak is too aggressive to be PM.


At least he isn't passive aggressive.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 28, 2022)

GB News faces Ofcom investigation over host’s Covid booster claims
					

Mark Steyn’s misleading claim that jab was killing Britons was based on ‘inaccurate reading’ of report, says Full Fact




					www.theguardian.com
				






> GB News is being investigated by the media regulator Ofcom after one of its hosts made misleading claims about the side-effects of Covid booster vaccines.
> 
> The presenter Mark Steyn wrongly alleged that having the extra dose was killing Britons and alleged there was a media silence on the issue.
> 
> The independent factchecking website Full Fact said his claim, made in a broadcast on 21 April, was based “on an inaccurate reading of a vaccine surveillance report, which specifically includes a caveat warning that the data can’t be used to determine vaccine effectiveness”.



Steyn is probably the most toxic on GBN, let's hope OFCOM finds their teeth and bite him, time and time again, GBN would probably claim they were being bullied by OFCOM at first, but if the fines start adding up, he would soon be gone.

I put a complaint in about Steyn, after tim made the post below earlier this month, I've had the standard auto-reply just saying I would hear further, but they do take ages, this case is about a broadcast back in April! 



tim said:


> I assume this might have been made before the Durham announcement, but how do they manage to keep their licence when Mark Steyn, one of their main presenters, comes out with this conspiraloon stuff


----------



## Thesaint (Jul 29, 2022)

Looking back through Steyns recent stuff one thing is common....he has championed the plight of sexual abuse victims of Telford and vaccine victims. 
Both have in common they were dismissed and ignored by the authorities and established media  because it was politically akward to recognise them and resulting issues.
 Good for him for giving them a voice.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 29, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> Looking back through Steyns recent stuff one thing is common....he has championed the plight of sexual abuse victims of Telford and vaccine victims.
> Both have in common they were dismissed and ignored by the authorities and established media  because it was politically akward to recognise them and resulting issues.
> Good for him for giving them a voice.


He's not championing the plight of ANYONE. He's grandstanding for his own benefit, and his "championing" is likely making the situation worse for the victims, because what he's really interested in is painting Muslims as predators, and nothing to do with the victims.

And what the fuck is a "vaccine victim"?


----------



## Thesaint (Jul 29, 2022)

existentialist said:


> He's not championing the plight of ANYONE. He's grandstanding for his own benefit, and his "championing" is likely making the situation worse for the victims, because what he's really interested in is painting Muslims as predators, and nothing to do with the victims.
> 
> And what the fuck is a "vaccine victim"?


He surely has confidence in his ego I will give you that and has a dry hard wit - and what tv journo doesn't see themselves as the star anyway.
The authorities ignored the gang rape victims and it's the authorities he is angry against and how they didnt intervene. The legacy media were dead quiet about this injustice.
People have died of causes attributed to vaccines and compensation payouts have now started to be honoured, but only year later.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 29, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> Looking back through Steyns recent stuff one thing is common....he has championed the plight of sexual abuse victims of Telford and vaccine victims.
> Both have in common they were dismissed and ignored by the authorities and established media  because it was politically akward to recognise them and resulting issues.
> Good for him for giving them a voice.



They have not been ignored by established media, I've seen & read reports on 'vaccine victims', but the numbers of those poor people that suffered severe adverse reactions are tiny compared to the million of lives saved, whereas he claimed the 'vaccine victims' he had in the studio represent hundreds of thousands across the UK, and many millions across the world, which is nonsense. He also claimed people getting the booster jab were three times more likely to die from covid, I could go on, but basically he's spreading dangerous bullshit.

And, with regards to Telford, it was established media that first broke the story resulting the convictions and inquiry, it's had extensive coverage over the years, especially during 2012 & 2019 when there were court cases and convictions, and more recent coverage because of the inquiry's report being published. Steyn is using this to push his Islamophobia agenda, he's doing it for his benefit, not the victims.



> America Alone: The End of the World as We Know It is a 2006 non-fiction book by the Canadian newspaper columnist and writer Mark Steyn. It forecasts the downfall of Western civilization due to internal weaknesses and Muslim population growth in Western countries and the world generally. Wiki



Out of the top three loons on GBN, he's the number one cunt in my book, followed but by Wootton, and Farage.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 29, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> He surely has confidence in his ego I will give you that and has a dry hard wit - and what tv journo doesn't see themselves as the star anyway.
> The authorities ignored the gang rape victims and it's the authorities he is angry against and how they didnt intervene. The legacy media were dead quiet about this injustice.
> People have died of causes attributed to vaccines and compensation payouts have now started to be honoured, but only year later.


But he ignores the gang rape victims. Their only use to him is as a stick to beat Muslims with.

As for the vaccines thing - that's a tired old trope which has been serially disproven. Yes, a very small number of people have had things happen as a result of vaccines, but it is down in the noise as far as prevalence is concerned. Reactions to vaccines are very uncommon, but an inevitable part of vaccination. I notice that the kind of people who bang on about "vaccine victims" rarely have anything to say about the vast number of lives saved or improved by the existence of those same vaccines.

You are either very, very naive, or you're some kind of right-wing racist-supporting antivaxx enabler. You choose.


----------



## elbows (Jul 29, 2022)

The 'vaccine victims' stuff would only have come with much greater political ramifications and backlash if the authorities in this country had completely buried their heads in the sand when it became clear that there was a real issue with the oxford astrazenica vaccines and blood clots. But what actually happened with that one was that the authorities acknowledged it and adjusted their plans, avoiding a total collapse in confidence in covid vaccination. It is true that aspects of media coverage of that stuff was a tad muted overall, but thats normal when you are trying to do 'the responsible thing' by not totally undermining the broader vaccination programme via reporting that was unbalanced in a different direction.

The vaccine harms compensation programme isnt perfect, and as usual criticisms can be made about how slowly it functions. Ideally it should be reformed. By the way the reason we first got that system of compensation in the first place was in response to a 1970s vaccine scare, it was one of the things authorities did to rebalance faith in vaccination and to show that the establishment was not going to be a total ostrich about the fact that vaccines can cause health problems in a small number of cases.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 29, 2022)

Convinced Thesaint ? You're not are you.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Convinced Thesaint ? You're not are you.


They're (ooh, _pronouns_) not here to be convinced. I think they are either a True Believer, or someone who thinks it might be funny to be a bit contrarian on Urban. That'll go well, given that they're hopelessly outclassed, contrarianism-wise, out of the gate


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2022)

Shocked to see the Arts Council funding these posters in Southwark. And they were designed by a black Frenchman apparently. What were they thinking of?
Naturally the GB News solution is "de-fund the Arts Council"








						Art company behind 'straight white men pass the power' posters given £3million of taxpayers' money
					

A poster pictured in London with the sentiment went viral after being shared on Twitter




					www.gbnews.uk


----------



## 8ball (Jul 30, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Shocked to see the Arts Council funding these posters in Southwark. And they were designed by a black Frenchman apparently. What were they thinking of?
> Naturally the GB News solution is "de-fund the Arts Council"
> 
> 
> ...



If anyone wants my power, send a pm.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 30, 2022)

existentialist said:


> That'll go well, given that they're hopelessly outclassed, contrarianism-wise, out of the gate



How come?
Has there been a massive ban amnesty?


<gets coat>


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 1, 2022)

GB News at it again, very selective cherry picking of data in an attempt to big-up their non-existent success.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 11, 2022)

BARB has finally woken-up and published the June viewing figures, despite GBN banging on about beating Sky News with some of their evening shows, they remain well behind overall, in fact their figures haven't changed much over the last three months.

On these figures I would be surprised if they will continue once their original 2-years of funding comes to an end.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 15, 2022)

Impressive discussion of Salman Rushdie on the paper review just now. 
Reviewers slagging each other off about whether they like or understand "magical realism"


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 18, 2022)

In completely unsurprising developments, WB Discovery are selling their stake in GB News 



			Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 18, 2022)

But, from that article, they are still hiring more on-air 'talent', which is surprising,



> GB News also announced it’s hired Daily Telegraph journalist Camilla Tominey, broadcaster Michael Portillo, Daily Mail political commentator Andrew Pierce as on-air talent. Tominey and Pierce will keep their positions at the Telegraph and Daily Mail.


----------



## not a trot (Aug 18, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> In completely unsurprising developments, WB Discovery are selling their stake in GB News
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?



Micky Mouse is selling his Dan Wootan watch.


----------



## Thesaint (Aug 18, 2022)

I presume WB Discovery consider a minor news channel too small to focus on, but the new owners are presumably buying it with a view to it being worthwhile all the same.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 18, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> I presume WB Discovery consider a minor news channel too small to focus on, but the new owners are presumably buying it with a view to it being worthwhile all the same.



It was Discovery that invested millions into the failing project, it was clear that after the 'merger', WB would want to get out, rather than plough more money into a dead donkey.

Hedge fund manager Paul Marshall and investment group Legatum, were share holders from the start, I would love to know how much they picked-up the other shares for, I suspect very little, and certainly at a fraction of the money that Discovery pumped into it.

Be interesting to see how much longer Paul Marshall & Legatum are able to fund it, or if Murdoch now sees a takeover could be easier with just two remaining shareholders.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 18, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It was Discovery that invested millions into the failing project, it was clear that after the 'merger', WB would want to get out, rather than plough more money into a dead donkey.
> 
> Hedge fund manager Paul Marshall and investment group Legatum, were share holders from the start, I would love to know how much they picked-up the other shares for, I suspect very little, and certainly at a fraction of the money that Discovery pumped into it.
> 
> Be interesting to see how much longer Paul Marshall & Legatum are able to fund it, or if Murdoch now sees a takeover could be easier with just two remaining shareholders.


I would have thought Al Jazeera would be a better fit. They have loads of money and they would then have a left/internationalist channel coupled with a right-wing channel for Telegraph readers (in case of planning permission issues or a dip in Harrods sales).


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 18, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I would have thought Al Jazeera would be a better fit. They have loads of money and they would then have a left/internationalist channel coupled with a right-wing channel for Telegraph readers (in case of planning permission issues or a dip in Harrods sales).



I doubt Al Jazeera would be interested in a tiny & failing UK channel, whereas Murdoch could be interested in a 'merger', in the style of the Sky & BSB (British Satellite Broadcasting) 'merger', which was basically a take-over, pick out the good bits, then close BSB down, and flog off anything left cheap.


----------



## steveseagull (Aug 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I doubt Al Jazeera would be interested in a tiny & failing UK channel, whereas Murdoch could be interested in a 'merger', in the style of the Sky & BSB (British Satellite Broadcasting) 'merger', which was basically a take-over, pick out the good bits, then close BSB down, and flog off anything left cheap.


Are there any good bits to pick off?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 19, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Are there any good bits to pick off?


A dozen luxury quilted toilet paper 9-packs and some high lighter pens


----------



## CH1 (Aug 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I doubt Al Jazeera would be interested in a tiny & failing UK channel, whereas Murdoch could be interested in a 'merger', in the style of the Sky & BSB (British Satellite Broadcasting) 'merger', which was basically a take-over, pick out the good bits, then close BSB down, and flog off anything left cheap.


Talk Radio TV is so "low rent" that it could not merge with GB News - in terms of format or personnel - where are the sofas? - and where are the right wing black presenters? And the right-wing vicars and former chaplains to Her Majesty? The average age of the Talk TV presenters must be 25 years older than GB News. Not complaining about age obviously, but the ambience is quite different. Talk TV seems to be aimed at former patrons of working men's clubs, whereas GB News is some weird specie of Unherd meets truth-telling anti-vaxxers. Different beasties. 

I guess the Queen of TTV is Julia Hartley-Brewer - but even she is just a video radio phone in.
Piers Morgan is never there when you expect him - his agent provocateur slot seems to be being usurped by Richard Tice. The only time I ever saw anything dynamic on TTV was Piers Morgan presenting the Boris Meltdown show when resignations were coming in hand over  fist. At least GB News can rustle up a (somewhat bad taste) discussion of Magical Realism in the context of Salman Rushdie's stabbing off the cuff. Bad taste because for some reason GB News employs middle aged "edgy" comedians to review "The Papers".


----------



## On Fire (Aug 19, 2022)

Discovery sells GB News stake as directors resign in shake-up​








						Discovery sells GB News stake as directors resign in shake-up
					

Loss-making TV channel loses major investor as it faces competition from Rupert Murdoch’s TalkTV




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## tim (Aug 19, 2022)

Now, Darren will never get to do it like they do on the Discovery Channel


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 19, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Talk Radio TV is so "low rent" that it could not merge with GB News - in terms of format or personnel - where are the sofas? - and where are the right wing black presenters? And the right-wing vicars and former chaplains to Her Majesty? The average age of the Talk TV presenters must be 25 years older than GB News. Not complaining about age obviously, but the ambience is quite different. Talk TV seems to be aimed at former patrons of working men's clubs, whereas GB News is some weird specie of Unherd meets truth-telling anti-vaxxers. Different beasties.
> 
> I guess the Queen of TTV is Julia Hartley-Brewer - but even she is just a video radio phone in.
> Piers Morgan is never there when you expect him - his agent provocateur slot seems to be being usurped by Richard Tice. The only time I ever saw anything dynamic on TTV was Piers Morgan presenting the Boris Meltdown show when resignations were coming in hand over  fist. At least GB News can rustle up a (somewhat bad taste) discussion of Magical Realism in the context of Salman Rushdie's stabbing off the cuff. Bad taste because for some reason GB News employs middle aged "edgy" comedians to review "The Papers".



That's all assuming TalkTV will continue in it's present form, I don't think it will, so assuming it's not just closed down, the only option is a total re-launch. The radio to TV format just doesn't work, hence outside the 15 hours of 'made for TV' programmes, TalkTV often gets a zero audience rating from BARB, because too few are watching to measure, they're lucky if they hit 2k in a given hour. Mind you, so is 'The Newsdesk' lucky to hit 2k, and that is 'made for TV'. 

There's so many options, depending on how much Murdock wants his prize, and how much he's willing spend, but something like this isn't impossible.

TalkTV 'mergers' with GB News.
TalkTV & Talk Radio are separated, rebrand the TV service as TalkNews (the merged name).
Close GB News, saving transmission/platform costs, and selling off valuable bits like the Freeview slot, but keep the DAB radio slot for TalkNews.
TalkNews expands as a TV channel, bringing in the well known and better GBN presenters, to cover 6am to midnight, take Talk Radio overnight as a sustaining service.
Stick loons like Farage and Wootton on TalkRadio, where they would fit in easily with their other loons, keeping TalkNews more sane and attractive to TV advertisers.

Advantages - you get one fairly strong TV channel, TalkNews, with much more advertising revenue, because TalkTV hasn't suffered a boycott by any big brands, and all their ad breaks are 3 minutes rather than just 2 on GB News.

Plus three radio channels, TalkRadio, TalkNews (at bugger all cost), Times Radio, all aimed at different markets. Oh, of course, TalkSport & Virgin Radio too.

My thinking is that TalkRadio, whilst still losing money, has seen quarter by quarter increases in listeners, from around 450k in Sept, 2021, RAJAR's first quarterly report since before covid, to almost 700k in the June 2022, worth leaving that to grow by itself and not ruin it by putting more 'made for TV' content on it.

As I've said the radio to TV format doesn't work, however GBN has had some success putting TV on the radio, with almost 230k listeners in their first & second quarters, and clearly not taking them from TalkRadio, so that can be built on, trouble is it's losing them money, whereas it would instantly make money for Murdoch.

I've just checked GBN Radio and they still have very little advertising despite appointing Bauer Media months ago as their sales house, on TV there was 4 x 30 second ads, whereas it was one on the radio and three promos for GBN. Now Murdoch has his own radio sales team, who could easily fill all those ad slots almost over night, just bundle up the combined listeners to TalkRadio & TalkNews and sell them as a package, bugger all costs involved, but bringing in more revenue than the DAB radio transmission costs for TalkNews, instantly changing it from losing money to producing revenue for the TV side.

You knock out a competitor, you increase the combined TV advertising revenue, and you also increase radio advertising revenue, that's a 'win, win, win' outcome to me. Overall the combined operation would probably still be losing money, but it would be a lot less than TalkTV & GBN are currently losing, and you're in a much stronger position going forward.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 26, 2022)

Nice dig at Andrew Neil. 



Mock the Week - 18 years / Neil's time at GB News - 2 weeks.


----------



## tim (Aug 28, 2022)

Neil Oliver schmoozed a Swedish Holocaust denier last night. They have sensibly taken down all links.







			https://www.thejc.com/news/news/outrage-as-gb-news-interviews-former-holocaust-denier-about-demographics-on-primetime-1TQFE0EWsIPWI1wVaW4aDP?reloadTime=1661688000011


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 28, 2022)

tim said:


> Neil Oliver schmoozed a Swedish Holocaust denier last night. They have sensibly taken down all links.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> Imanuelsen appeared on the show to discuss the decline of birthrates in developed countries in the wake of the covid pandemic, with both men positing that vaccination may be one of the causes for lower birthrates in 2022.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 28, 2022)

pfft lower birth rates can be explained by people being forced to spend serious time with their kids and finding out they are fucking irritating little shits


----------



## Thesaint (Aug 28, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> pfft lower birth rates can be explained by people being forced to spend serious time with their kids and finding out they are fucking irritating little shits


Say what you think there and don't hold back lol😁

Incidentally, I have no idea who the guy on the right in the screen capture is, but I can't imagine Neil is a holocaust denier given his interest in history and concerns about how people are treated by governments-more the opposite I would imagine.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 28, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> Incidentally, I have no idea who the guy on the right in the screen capture is,



Well, you could always click on the link provided and educate yourself.



> I can't imagine Neil is a holocaust denier given his interest in history



No one has suggested Oliver is a holocaust denier himself, Rodney, just that he interviewed one, which is a bloody dumb thing to do, and clearly even GB News has decided it was wrong, hence they have vanished the clips of the interview.



> concerns about how people are treated by governments-more the opposite I would imagine.



He couldn't give a toss about people, he's a conspiracy theorist and grifter, and you are a plonker, Rodney.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 28, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> Say what you think there and don't hold back lol😁
> 
> Incidentally, I have no idea who the guy on the right in the screen capture is, but I can't imagine Neil is a holocaust denier given his interest in history and concerns about how people are treated by governments-more the opposite I would imagine.


You could have gone and found out more about the bloke on the right, rather than professing ignorance and only focusing on why Oliver (or "Neil" ) couldn't possibly be a holocaust denier.

But you didn't.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 28, 2022)

Who’s this new cunt, then?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 28, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Who’s this new cunt, then?



They have made various fly-by posts in defence of GBN and their more crazy presenters, including the racist Steyn, FFS!



> America Alone: The End of the World as We Know It is a 2006 non-fiction book by the Canadian newspaper columnist and writer Mark Steyn. It forecasts the downfall of Western civilization due to internal weaknesses and Muslim population growth in Western countries and the world generally. Wiki


----------



## brogdale (Aug 28, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> They have made various fly-by posts in defence of GBN and their more crazy presenters, including the racist Steyn, FFS!


Need the old heave ho


----------



## Karl Masks (Aug 28, 2022)

Peter Sweden has been moaning about migration for years. GBN clearly looks on YT to see whose a popular right wing scumpundit and brings them on. No depth of course. Wasn't he involved in the Lauren Southern effort to blockade migrant boats in the Mediterranean?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 28, 2022)

> A Spokesperson for GB News said: “We’ve been made aware that Peter Sweden, also known as Peter Imanuelsen, who appeared on GB News yesterday to talk about falling birth rates, *has been accused of being a holocaust denier.*
> 
> "As a result of this information, we have removed clips of Mr Sweden’s interview from our website and our social media channels *while we investigate.*
> 
> "GB News abhors anti-Semitism and all other forms of racism.” LINK



Accused?   

While we investigate. 



Still feel happy defending Oliver & GBN, Thesaint?


----------



## tim (Aug 28, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> Say what you think there and don't hold back lol😁
> 
> Incidentally, I have no idea who the guy on the right in the screen capture is, but I can't imagine Neil is a holocaust denier given his interest in history and concerns about how people are treated by governments-more the opposite I would imagine.



Coast Guy is a Cnut, and like the original Cnut should be strapped to a cast iron throne on a beach at low tide and left to hold back the incoming surge of sewage.


----------



## Thesaint (Aug 28, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Accused?
> 
> While we investigate.
> 
> ...


Are you happy conducting your posts as per your implied username and avatar?
Get yourself sorted and leave your deep lying bitterness of life and people in general behind...you'll feel better.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 28, 2022)

Question neatly avoided


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 28, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> Are you happy conducting your posts as per your implied username and avatar?
> Get yourself sorted and leave your deep lying bitterness of life and people in general behind...you'll feel better.



What are you dribbling on about, Rodney?

The people that have deep lying bitterness of life and people in general are the extreme right-wing, racist, conspiracy theorists that YOU like to defend on this thread.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 28, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Question neatly avoided



Question avoided, but I wouldn't say 'neatly'.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 28, 2022)

where are we getting these slightly dodgy newbies from all of a sudden
the idea that we have someone defending GB News whilst pointing out the BBC is a wokey left broadcaster

Jesus the BBC news is so neutered this day they don't have a opinion on anything and if anyone being interviewed  in studio or live comments regarding the government they imminently point out that that only their opinion then  apologise to the government  5 seconds after the remark is said


----------



## Serge Forward (Aug 28, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Who’s this new cunt, then?


A cunt.


----------



## Thesaint (Aug 28, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> What are you dribbling on about, Rodney?
> 
> The people that have deep lying bitterness of life and people in general are the extreme right-wing, racist, conspiracy theorists that YOU like to defend on this thread.


In no way is the man made famous by the Coast tv series and extreme rightwing racist. A dour pessimistic overthinking Scotsman maybe but not what your now accusing him of being.  There are far more extreme and dangerous people out there than Oliver FFS. 
So I ask myself why would someone spend so much time obsessing over a channel, a presenter to make such inaccurate observation and accusation 🤔


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 28, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> There are far more extreme and dangerous people out there than Oliver FFS.



like david starkey ,,, who Neil spends quite a bit of time defending.. odd that like Oliver who proudly declares himself as a Unionist just randomly finds
himself surrounded by racists, Conspiracy nuts and now holocaust Deniers..

you think he drank the wrong Kool aid or something


----------



## tim (Aug 28, 2022)

C





brogdale said:


> Who’s this new cunt, then?



Cuntimon Tempcuntlar


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 28, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> In no way is the man made famous by the Coast tv series and extreme rightwing racist. A dour pessimistic overthinking Scotsman maybe but not what your now accusing him of being.  There are far more extreme and dangerous people out there than Oliver FFS.
> So I ask myself why would someone spend so much time obsessing over a channel, a presenter to make such inaccurate observation and accusation 🤔



You are clueless, last time you popped up on this thread it was to defend Steyn, you know that lovely cuddly guy that thinks Muslim population growth will result in the downfall of Western civilization. 

Now you are suggesting that Oliver is not a right-wing racist loon, despite his stated admiration for David Starkey, a well known racist, and him giving airtime to this latest loon.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 28, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> In no way is the man made famous by the Coast tv series and extreme rightwing racist. A dour pessimistic overthinking Scotsman maybe but not what your now accusing him of being.  There are far more extreme and dangerous people out there than Oliver FFS.
> So I ask myself why would someone spend so much time obsessing over a channel, a presenter to make such inaccurate observation and accusation 🤔


Bless.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 28, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> In no way is the man made famous by the Coast tv series and extreme rightwing racist. A dour pessimistic overthinking Scotsman maybe but not what your now accusing him of being.  There are far more extreme and dangerous people out there than Oliver FFS.
> So I ask myself why would someone spend so much time obsessing over a channel, a presenter to make such inaccurate observation and accusation 🤔


"So I ask myself"

Yeah, right.
Time for you to get cunted off here.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 28, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> In no way is the man made famous by the Coast tv series and extreme rightwing racist.



Coming back to this bit, 'Coast' didn't provide him with the platform to express his political and world view, sadly GBN does.

Just mentioned this to my best friend, and she commented, 'that's bonkers, it's like saying the man made famous by 'Jim will Fix-it' couldn't possibly be a child sex offender'.

She has a very bloody point there.


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 28, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Coming back to this bit, 'Coast' didn't provide him with the platform to express his political and world view, sadly GBN does.
> 
> Just mentioned this to my best friend, and she commented, 'that's bonkers, it's like saying the man made famous by 'Jim will Fix-it' couldn't possibly be a child sex offender'.
> 
> She has a very bloody point there.


To a lesser extent and in a reverse direction see Michael Portillo. On rail journeys, he seems a perfectly pleasant bloke, but his politics sinks.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 28, 2022)

seeming as he vote for section 28, he will always be a cunt


but thats not a bad show tbf


----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2022)

Is GB News still a thing? 

I thought it would have passed by now!


----------



## tim (Aug 28, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> In no way is the man made famous by the Coast tv series and extreme rightwing racist. A dour pessimistic overthinking Scotsman maybe but not what your now accusing him of being.  There are far more extreme and dangerous people out there than Oliver FFS.
> So I ask myself why would someone spend so much time obsessing over a channel, a presenter to make such inaccurate observation and accusation 🤔


In the same way that in no way was the sensitive man who painted this.



an extreme Right-wing racist.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Aug 28, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Accused?
> 
> While we investigate.
> 
> ...


He makes the concentration camps sound quite nice. A day lounging by the pool, followed by movie night, while the kids amuse themselves in the 'fotball' field. It's a wonder any of the holidaymakers bothered the management with complaints - I guess there's just no pleasing some people.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 28, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Is GB News still a thing?
> 
> I thought it would have passed by now!


It's the Harlem Shake of its day 😐


----------



## Tanya1982 (Aug 28, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> Say what you think there and don't hold back lol😁
> 
> Incidentally, I have no idea who the guy on the right in the screen capture is, but I can't imagine Neil is a holocaust denier given his interest in history and concerns about how people are treated by governments-more the opposite I would imagine.


Nobody with any concern about how governments treat people would've waxed lyrical over De Santis of Florida, as I know Neil Oliver has done more than once. His 'both sides' shtick is lifted straight from the Trump instruction manual of maintaining plausible deniability.

Hosting a genocide denier at your place of work, with your name across the proceedings, to the extent that your employer has to delete all reference to what you freely chose to do the day before is absolutely _not_ the work of anyone with honour or integrity worth defending.

The man is a wanker. Pontificating bullshit to a dwindling band of the prejudiced and the stunned, with that grating tone of gravitas he adopts. 'Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt' is something Neil Oliver should've taken to heart.

Whatever else he is, he's a fraud and a fool.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Aug 28, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> In no way is the man made famous by the Coast tv series and extreme rightwing racist. A dour pessimistic overthinking Scotsman maybe but not what your now accusing him of being.  There are far more extreme and dangerous people out there than Oliver FFS.
> So I ask myself why would someone spend so much time obsessing over a channel, a presenter to make such inaccurate observation and accusation 🤔


The thing about dangerous people (the bit that makes them dangerous), is that others give them the benefit of the doubt until it's too late and the damage has been done. If dangerous extremists were easily spotted before their dangerous extremism took hold, before they hooked up with/promoted other dangerous extremists, then dangerous extremism wouldn't be any kind of problem - other than a private mental health challenge for the one individual.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 29, 2022)

existentialist said:


> But he ignores the gang rape victims. Their only use to him is as a stick to beat Muslims with.
> 
> As for the vaccines thing - that's a tired old trope which has been serially disproven. Yes, a very small number of people have had things happen as a result of vaccines, but it is down in the noise as far as prevalence is concerned. Reactions to vaccines are very uncommon, but an inevitable part of vaccination. I notice that the kind of people who bang on about "vaccine victims" rarely have anything to say about the vast number of lives saved or improved by the existence of those same vaccines.
> 
> You are either very, very naive, or you're some kind of right-wing racist-supporting antivaxx enabler. You choose.


I think I've been giving Thesaint the benefit of the doubt for altogether far too long. Why is this twat still here?


----------



## two sheds (Aug 29, 2022)

It's a fucking rubbish tv series, too


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 29, 2022)

Get ready to LOL...


----------



## tim (Sep 1, 2022)

Cheerio!

Jump or pushed?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 2, 2022)

Looks like Grimes has been pulled off.


----------



## tim (Sep 2, 2022)

Brazier and Philips  not that I really have much awareness of who Phillips is. And and a new God slot with Father Calvin.









						GB News presenters Colin Brazier and Alex Phillips axed in ‘bloodbath’ schedule shake-up
					

Sources said the changes marked an 'evolution' at GB News, which has recovered from a rocky start




					inews.co.uk


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 2, 2022)

Surprised ol Grimesie leaving, I thought he had a tight grip on their values


----------



## pesh (Sep 2, 2022)

so is he, possibly the best twitter thread he's ever started.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Raheem (Sep 2, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Looks like Grimes has been pulled off.


Long time coming.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 2, 2022)

Trouble is, it looks like his departure could actually be fake news, which would be ironic.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 2, 2022)

tim said:


> Brazier and Philips  not that I really have much awareness of who Phillips is. And and a new God slot with Father Calvin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Father Calvin liked one of my tweets the other day. The one where I said he should borrow Rishi's Green card and go and work for Anglicans Unscripted - the American YouTube channel that had broken with Canterbury on Trumpian grounds.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 2, 2022)

Here is an example of Father Calvin's spiritual guidance


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 3, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Here is an example of Father Calvin's spiritual guidance



What the fuck are you on about you racist cunt?


----------



## CH1 (Sep 3, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> What the fuck are you on about you racist cunt?


Dunno. Are you a troll?


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 3, 2022)

Wait, that awful Calvin guy is a priest? He's a fucking idiot


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 3, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Wait, that awful Calvin guy is a priest? He's a fucking idiot


There are awful priests! Who knew?

Cheers  - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 3, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> There are awful priests! Who knew?
> 
> Cheers  - Louis MacNeice


I thought he was just some tedious pundit quickened by the incessant culture wars since that's all I ever hear from him. Unsurprising that he refuses to differentiate sex from gender


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 3, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Wait, that awful Calvin guy is a priest? He's a fucking idiot



The Church of England blocked his ordination, so he went with the Free Church of England, whoever they are.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The Church of England blocked his ordination, so he went with the Free Church of England, whoever they are.


Dunno if you're in London, but apparently Calvin's branch of the Free Church of England is in Harlsden. 
They have  Balham branch - but it looks a real snoozefest -unless you mainline on the Book of Common Prayer (1662).

I have more direct link with the Church of England church that I (somewhat infrequently) attend.
The vicar is apt to welcome me by name  - publicly, at the beginning of the service.
Of course he might regard me a the prodigal son, come creeping back after a mis-spent youth(?).
But I prefer to think this is the moment in the Gospel Of Truth when the supplicant hears their name called and realises they have accepted a call to grace.

Enough heretics for today - Ed


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 3, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Wait, that awful Calvin guy is a priest? He's a fucking idiot


I think the religious stuff is just the latest stage of his journey into deepest cuntery


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 3, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> I think the religious stuff is just the latest stage of his journey into deepest cuntery


Cuntery and western chauvinism


----------



## CH1 (Sep 5, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> I think the religious stuff is just the latest stage of his journey into deepest cuntery


If you think that's bad try de-tuning to Freeview channel 66 - TBN (Trintity Broadcasting Newtork)
This channel, along with 5 Select (Freeview 56) are utilising the broadcasting space supposed to be BBC Four HD/CBeebies HD). Presumably some nutter has rented out the BBC transmitter to these loons.








						Praise  on TBN UK Freeview Channel 66 & Sky Channel 582
					

Inspiring talk and music at the intersection of faith, culture and current trends.




					www.tbnuk.org
				




I assure you Father Calvin is a pussycat compared to TBN
 I put it on a few weeks ago to check it out - and jumped into a discussion (in the USA) about why you shouldn't send your kids to public school (= state schools here in Blighty)
1. public schools are controlled by Marxists
2. they do transgender indoctrination
3. your kids will go gay!

Personally I think if Father Calvin learns to bite the pillow all our troubles will be over.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 11, 2022)

Winner, surely?


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 11, 2022)

CH1 said:


> If you think that's bad try de-tuning to Freeview channel 66 - TBN (Trintity Broadcasting Newtork)
> This channel, along with 5 Select (Freeview 56) are utilising the broadcasting space supposed to be BBC Four HD/CBeebies HD). Presumably some nutter has rented out the BBC transmitter to these loons.
> 
> 
> ...


Wait till you meet American pastor, Greg Locke. You can youtube him, because I fucking won't. He's a psychotic maniac


----------



## CH1 (Sep 11, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Wait till you meet American pastor, Greg Locke. You can youtube him, because I fucking won't. He's a psychotic maniac


I think they are all damned for all time - to quote from  "Jesus Christ Superstar"

possibly the most accurate exploration of religious controversies on film (The Last Temptation of Christ included)
wonderful staging by Norman Jewison - including Israeli tanks. Script by Melvin Barg apparent;ly


----------



## 8ball (Sep 11, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Here is an example of Father Calvin's spiritual guidance




That video…


----------



## CH1 (Sep 11, 2022)

8ball said:


> That video…


Yes?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 12, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Yes?



Well, quite.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 12, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Dunno if you're in London, but apparently Calvin's branch of the Free Church of England is in Harlsden.
> They have  Balham branch - but it looks a real snoozefest -unless you mainline on the Book of Common Prayer (1662).
> 
> I have more direct link with the Church of England church that I (somewhat infrequently) attend.
> ...


If a priest calls me by my name I just assume he's trying to groom me


----------



## CH1 (Sep 12, 2022)

nogojones said:


> If a priest calls me by my name I just assume he's trying to groom me


You're obvious not 68!


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 14, 2022)

Matthew Sweet has criticised GB News for promoting conspiracy theories. They invited him on to discuss it. He's sent them an open letter and a long accompanying twitter thread with a lot of screencaps and links. 

It's all archived here as a web page.







twitter thread link

and then it gets going.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 14, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> Matthew Sweet has criticised GB News for promoting conspiracy theories. They invited him on to discuss it. He's sent them an open letter and a long accompanying twitter thread with a lot of screencaps and links.
> 
> It's all archived here as a web page.



Wow, that's a amazing read, it's about time OFCOM dealt with this shit.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 14, 2022)

Good to see GBN still struggling to build an audience, they have clearly built a very small loyal band of viewers, but nowhere near enough to make the operation profitable, and importantly it's not building on those numbers.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> loyal band of viewers


Its basically Tiswas for blockheads


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Sep 26, 2022)

Just had a look at GB News.  They were having an in depth political discussion with Christopher Biggins (yes, really), who opined that the immigration situation with Uranda (?) was a bit of a mess.  He also asserted that the reason for all the staff shortages is because people don't want to work.

Brilliant insight.


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 26, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Just had a look at GB News.  They were having an in depth political discussion with Christopher Biggins (yes, really), who opined that the immigration situation with Uranda (?) was a bit of a mess.  He also asserted that the reason for all the staff shortages is because people don't want to work.
> 
> Brilliant insight.



Uranda? Is that a fake nation somebody made up to troll GB News with?

"Our poll found 100% of GB News viewers oppose foreign aid to Uranda, 100% think the UK should reduce immigration from Uranda, and 95% think Urandans already here should be deported. Some 78% reported having had a negative interaction with a Urandan. Asked to identify a celebrity of Urandan descent, 65% named Meghan Markle."


----------



## CH1 (Sep 26, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Just had a look at GB News.  They were having an in depth political discussion with Christopher Biggins (yes, really), who opined that the immigration situation with Uranda (?) was a bit of a mess.  He also asserted that the reason for all the staff shortages is because people don't want to work.
> 
> Brilliant insight.


What? A Dame on GB News - shouldn't they have been discussing transvestite story telling to 5 year old children in Arkansas?

BTW "Father" Calvin was looking particularly ridiculous yesterday afternoon. - he seemed enthroned at a higher level than his fellow chat-show participants and was wearing preaching bands.
I can't find a picture online of him wearing these at a service - only when demolishing "woke" culture on GB News perhaps?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Tanya1982 (Sep 28, 2022)

Had a quick look, just to see how this shower of shit were covering events. Debate was raging around a transsexual paedophile forcing Sussex police to go woke.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 28, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


>


----------



## T & P (Sep 28, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> Had a quick look, just to see how this shower of shit were covering events. Debate was raging around a transsexual paedophile forcing Sussex police to go woke.


Ar the end of the day, they are as relevant and influential to voting patterns or society as large as the Daily Sport. The only (very few) people who willingly watch that channel regularly are already cunts too far gone into their madness.

Let’s make no mistake: this channel was created at great expense for the purpose of becoming a UK Fox News- not to offer a voice to those with alternative views, but to try to influence British society at large, and ultimately social policy and the outcome of elections, just like Fox has lamentably managed to do in the US to varying degrees of success.

That is simply never going to happen in this country. They are not going to convert or  change the mind of anyone who isn’t already aligned to such views, anymore than The Daily Express, which gets far better regular readership figures incidentally, is ever going to sway anyone who wasn’t previously a cunt and decided to pick up a copy of the paper to check it out.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 28, 2022)

Never say never. It's certainly true that the ground isn't fertile for now.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 29, 2022)

Sadly I didn't see this, nor can I find it on youtube, but apparently Mark Dolan had Rod Liddle on last night to slag off Kier Starmer, instead Liddle said Starmer had done a fantastic job turning around the Labour Party, and he's miles better than Truss.

Dolan looked shocked, and just cut him off.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 29, 2022)

My mate has just got free tickets to see Andrew Doyle and Toby young.
He's taking I. P. Freely, fanny cradock etc. 
That's 4 that won't be there. If anyone wants tickets not to go...








						The Critic: In conversation with Andrew Doyle
					

How has the religion of social justice captured the West? Join Andrew Doyle for a discussion and book signing, hosted by Toby Young.




					www.eventbrite.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 29, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> My mate has just got free tickets to see Andrew Doyle and Toby young.
> He's taking I. P. Freely, fanny cradock etc.
> That's 4 that won't be there. If anyone wants tickets not to go...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link, I've just grabbed 3 tickets myself.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 29, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Thanks for the link, I've just grabbed 3 tickets myself.


Same here


----------



## CH1 (Sep 29, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> My mate has just got free tickets to see Andrew Doyle and Toby young.
> He's taking I. P. Freely, fanny cradock etc.
> That's 4 that won't be there. If anyone wants tickets not to go...
> 
> ...


I should be more radical and book the guy who does custard pies on Rupert Murdoch etc.  Then again HE might actually have booked!


----------



## Tanya1982 (Sep 29, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> My mate has just got free tickets to see Andrew Doyle and Toby young.
> He's taking I. P. Freely, fanny cradock etc.
> That's 4 that won't be there. If anyone wants tickets not to go...
> 
> ...


Christ, what the fuck for? Where did he get them from? Why would anyone be motivated to look for, let alone get, tickets for that?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 29, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> My mate has just got free tickets to see Andrew Doyle and Toby young.
> He's taking I. P. Freely, fanny cradock etc.
> That's 4 that won't be there. If anyone wants tickets not to go...
> 
> ...



Are they doing one closer to Nottingham?

Not going to Birmingham is a bit far.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 29, 2022)

Hope it coincides with the train strikes. That will make not getting there a lot easier.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 29, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> Christ, what the fuck for? Where did he get them from? Why would anyone be motivated to look for, *let alone get, tickets for that?*



BIB - the tickets are free, if we all grab some with no intention of going, there's going to be loads of empty chairs.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 29, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> BIB - the tickets are free, if we all grab some with no intention of going, there's going to be loads of empty chairs.


Yeah, and I reckon its more effective to use legit sounding names.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 29, 2022)

8ball said:


> Are they doing one closer to Nottingham?
> 
> Not going to Birmingham is a bit far.



I am not going from Worthing, 185 miles, so I am sure you can manage not to go 50 miles from Nottingham.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 29, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Yeah, and I reckon its more effective to use legit sounding names.



I've forgotten the login details of my spoof e-mail address, so I just used by real name & e-mail, it's not like there's going to be any come back on it.


----------



## tim (Sep 29, 2022)

8ball said:


> Are they doing one closer to Nottingham?
> 
> Not going to Birmingham is a bit far.


Booked but I forgot to not take any friends with me. Anyway my consolation will be the opportunity of not being able to match faces with familiar names from the interweb


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 29, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> Christ, what the fuck for? Where did he get them from? Why would anyone be motivated to look for, let alone get, tickets for that?


See cupid_stunt s answer


----------



## T & P (Sep 29, 2022)

I keep being sent emails by SRO Audiences (which with I'm registered for TV show audience tickets) inviting me to apply to watch this cuntbucket. They must be struggling a bit to find punters, because they never usually send more than one email for a given show...


----------



## Tanya1982 (Sep 29, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> BIB - the tickets are free, if we all grab some with no intention of going, there's going to be loads of empty chairs.


Ahh. Fair enough. I might put myself down for a party of twenty.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 29, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> Ahh. Fair enough. I might put myself down for a party of twenty.



I wouldn't go too big on numbers, that would probably raise eye brows. 

Some of us on here, and elsewhere on the internet, ordered free tickets for Farage's US tour a year or two ago, after the first couple of events were fucked up, they started charging for places.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 29, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sadly I didn't see this, nor can I find it on youtube, but apparently Mark Dolan had Rod Liddle on last night to slag off Kier Starmer, instead Liddle said Starmer had done a fantastic job turning around the Labour Party, and he's miles better than Truss.
> 
> Dolan looked shocked, and just cut him off.



It's been uploaded, the way the expression keeps changing on Dolan's face at the start, before it settles down to frown, is priceless.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 29, 2022)

The lad's on fire tonight...


----------



## Raheem (Sep 29, 2022)

brogdale said:


> The lad's on fire tonight...


You lifted my spirits for a moment.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 29, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sadly I didn't see this, nor can I find it on youtube, but apparently Mark Dolan had Rod Liddle on last night to slag off Kier Starmer, instead Liddle said Starmer had done a fantastic job turning around the Labour Party, and he's miles better than Truss.
> 
> Dolan looked shocked, and just cut him off.



A progression of facial expressions, although tbf, this is usually what my face is like listening to Liddle piddle.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 30, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> A progression of facial expressions, although tbf, this is usually what my face is like listening to Liddle piddle.



He looks like a toddler who has had their ice cream stolen by a seagull.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2022)

Another fine mess. This must be worthy of some tabloid style headlines.








						Councillor caught on doorbell camera leaving dog mess on family's doorstep
					

The councillor has offered a "full apology" to the homeowner




					www.grimsbytelegraph.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Another fine mess. This must be worthy of some tabloid style headlines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is this connected to GB News?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Another fine mess. This must be worthy of some tabloid style headlines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Upping the ante on beans/cheese


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2022)

It's in the country and news, of a sort. It's certainly mentioned of a few news sites.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> It's in the country and news, of a sort. It's certainly mentioned of a few news sites.



But, this thread is about GB News, the TV channel.

Local newspaper headlines thread >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2022)

Ah. Never seen GB news!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Ah. Never seen GB news!


Few have


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Ah. Never seen GB news!



It's best not too, but it's fun to take the piss out of the loons, hence this thread.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2022)

I don't even know where to find it. Is it a streaming thing?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I don't even know where to find it. Is it a streaming thing?



No, it's on Freeview, Freesat, Sky & Virgin, on a channel just above the real/proper news channels.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2022)

I'll pass if it's all the same


----------



## 8ball (Sep 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I'll pass if it's all the same



It’s occasionally fun, such as when they badly misjudge a guest’s likely opinions.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 2, 2022)

The new Sunday morning show "Portillo" is a bit disappointing.
After a preamble promising relaxation and controversy from the world and the arts what is the first item?
A chit chat with 3  "young conservatives" (who were indeed young, surprisingly). These neophytes seemed totally preoccupied with cutting top rate tax, despite looking as though they didn't even pay normal rate tax.

Hey Michael - where is the mock-up of Vladimir Putin riding into the flames on his horse Grani as Valhalla crashes to the ground in flames?
And if you are going to interview Guido Fawkes as a pundit, what guarantee this isn't all a neo Fascist charade?

Get back to the trains Michael.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 2, 2022)

I thought Portillo had moved away from the headbanger attitudes of his youth


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 2, 2022)

CH1 said:


> The new Sunday morning show "Portillo" is a bit disappointing.
> After a preamble promising relaxation and controversy from the world and the arts what is the first item?
> A chit chat with 3  "young conservatives" (who were indeed young, surprisingly). These neophytes seemed totally preoccupied with cutting top rate tax, despite looking as though they didn't even pay normal rate tax.
> 
> ...


I'm not being funny, but serves you right for having expectations of Michael Portillo I guess.

His documentary thing about the Spanish Civil War was apparently actually pretty good though.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 2, 2022)

An unusual bit of Alt--Right political synchronicity - BBC News Channel, Sky News and GB News all carrying Tory conference live.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 2, 2022)

Alt-Right?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 2, 2022)

CH1 said:


> An unusual bit of Alt--Right political synchronicity - BBC News Channel, Sky News and GB News all carrying Tory conference live.



Just like they were with the Labour conference last week.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 3, 2022)

Discovery/Warner Bros lost £12million in the short period they were involved in GB News. 



> The valuation of GB News has more than halved after Discovery, the American broadcast giant, dumped its stake in the news channel at a hefty discount.
> 
> Discovery, which has merged with Warner Bros, offloaded its holding in August for £8 million, having initially bought its 25 per cent stake for £20 million, according to accounts filed at Companies House by Discovery’s British division.
> 
> The share sale values the right-of-centre news channel, whose presenters include the former Ukip leader Nigel Farage and former ITV star Eamonn Holmes, at £32 million, compared with £80 million when it launched in June last year.







__





						archive.ph
					





					archive.ph


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Discovery/Warner Bros lost £12million in the short period they were involved in GB News.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



windsor davies.gif


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 3, 2022)

CH1 said:


> An unusual bit of Alt--Right political synchronicity - BBC News Channel, Sky News and GB News all carrying Tory conference live.





cupid_stunt said:


> Just like they were with the Labour conference last week.



They're in the 'political pool' now - for what it's worth. So they have access to the same feed I guess.


----------



## tim (Oct 3, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> They're in the 'political pool' now - for what it's worth. So they have access to the same feed I guess.


That sounds very fishy.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 5, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>




Kind of worse than it looks now the pounds are worth so much less.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 6, 2022)

Diane Abbot is trolling Wootton...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 8, 2022)

So, it turns out Wotton gave the boy a helping hand.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 9, 2022)

Interesting - and naughty:


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 10, 2022)

Have we done this yet?









						John Cleese joining GB News with new show about ‘free speech’ and ‘woke’ politics
					

‘Monty Python’ star admitted he hadn’t heard of channel before they contacted him




					www.independent.co.uk
				




I predict it won't end well.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 10, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Have we done this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it was inevitable


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 10, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Have we done this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should dan wooton be worried? That's his gig


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 10, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> should dan wooton be worried? That's his gig



I don't see this lasting long tbh. Cleese can barely string a coherent thought together and seems to not know anything about what's going on generally.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 10, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> I don't see this lasting long tbh. Cleese can barely string a coherent thought together and seems to not know anything about what's going on generally.


Yeah but just mention the word 'woke' and he's right there. Like a shot of adrenalin


----------



## Rob Ray (Oct 10, 2022)

Honestly it's a shame media mavens can't have the respect for his legacy required to stop him from doing it further damage. First as farce, second as tragedy, I guess .


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 10, 2022)

Twitter has gone mad about it, I did actually laugh at this tweet - “He’s not cancelled he’s just pining for the attention."


----------



## hash tag (Oct 10, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's best not too, but it's fun to take the piss out of the loons, hence this thread.


Its a comedy channel 








						John Cleese to host GB News show as he rails against ‘cancel culture’
					

Monty Python star says he will talk on TV channel about ‘important information that gets censored’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 10, 2022)

Thought he'd had enough of the UK and was pissing off to St Kitts & Nevis?


----------



## ska invita (Oct 10, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Thought he'd had enough of the UK and was pissing off to St Kitts & Nevis?


STOP TYRING TO CANCEL HIM!!!!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 10, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Thought he'd had enough of the UK and was pissing off to St Kitts & Nevis?



He was on the Today programme this morning saying he doesn't really live anywhere, or lives in a hotel most of the time. He didn't seem to know anything about anything TBH, only that in his view and the UK was at "its intellectually lowest". He just came over like some old bloke who's always on the moan without offering up any real enthusiasm, just bewilderment. I'll be amazed it this one lasts any length of time.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 10, 2022)

So Cleese went on the BBC to plug his new show, and talked about how he would be cancelled or censored if he was on the BBC.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 10, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> He was on the Today programme this morning saying he doesn't really live anywhere


bloody globalists


----------



## killer b (Oct 10, 2022)

very surprised to read Cleese isn't recently divorced tbh


----------



## ska invita (Oct 10, 2022)

theyve taken his come here for an argument sketch to absurdity


----------



## Maggot (Oct 10, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> He was on the Today programme this morning saying he doesn't really live anywhere, or* lives in a hotel most of the time*. He didn't seem to know anything about anything TBH, only that in his view and the UK was at "its intellectually lowest". He just came over like some old bloke who's always on the moan without offering up any real enthusiasm, just *bewilderment*.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 10, 2022)

Oh that's excellent Maggot


----------



## a_chap (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Brainaddict (Oct 10, 2022)

The inability some people have to just enjoy their fame, money, success etc is really astonishing. They'd rather drive themself into miseries and immiserate other people. What a way to squander your legacy.


----------



## tim (Oct 10, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> The inability some people have to just enjoy their fame, money, success etc is really astonishing. They'd rather drive themself into miseries and immiserate other people. What a way to squander your legacy.


Who wants a fucking legacy when you can piss people off.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 10, 2022)

I thing he needs to pay for his numerous divorces.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 10, 2022)

Anyone else remember this:


----------



## pogofish (Oct 10, 2022)

And this - Advocating PR:


----------



## Cerv (Oct 10, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> The inability some people have to just enjoy their fame, money, success etc is really astonishing. They'd rather drive themself into miseries and immiserate other people. What a way to squander your legacy.


didn't he say years ago that he'd rather be quietly enjoying himself out of the spotlight, but he'd come out of retirement to do the odd show because his second divorce settlement had been so expensive?

Edit: third divorce in 2008, not second


----------



## elbows (Oct 10, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> Oh that's excellent Maggot



Yep its pretty much perfect, life imitating art.


----------



## Brainaddict (Oct 10, 2022)

Cerv said:


> didn't he say years ago that he'd rather be quietly enjoying himself out of the spotlight, but he'd come out of retirement to do the odd show because his second divorce settlement had been so expensive?


Maybe he could do some...I dunno, comedy acting, for example, if he's so in need of money. I reckon he'd do alright in that business.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 10, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> Maybe he could do some...I dunno, comedy acting


He's picked the perfect gig.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 10, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> Maybe he could do some...I dunno, comedy acting, for example, if he's so in need of money. I reckon he'd do alright in that business.


Bang out some more corporate training videos - more views AND more bucks than GBN, much less of a target for shit-flinging


----------



## killer b (Oct 11, 2022)

Cerv said:


> didn't he say years ago that he'd rather be quietly enjoying himself out of the spotlight, but he'd come out of retirement to do the odd show because his second divorce settlement had been so expensive?


aha! I knew there was a stench of divorce involved somewhere


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 12, 2022)

This is an amusing article on Cleese joining GBN. 









						Delusional broadcast disorder has claimed its latest victim: John Cleese | Marina Hyde
					

The great affliction of our age makes men believe they have been cancelled by the BBC while they are literally on the BBC, says Guardian columnist Marina Hyde




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Tanya1982 (Oct 12, 2022)

I caught two minutes last night, accidentally looking for Sky News. Lee Kearse was confidently declaring that the Salem Witch Trials had all been the fault of teenage girls. It was very strangely wrapped in some 'jelly at the wall' style rant about Tiktok being a communist Trojan horse to batter down 'family values' in the west.

I saw him on there before once - a comedian apparently - moaning about how he can't afford to buy a house in London, which seems like as good an admission as any that he just isn't good enough to make any money from his chosen grift. Or an example of #firstworldproblems from someone with a gig on television.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 12, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> I caught two minutes last night, accidentally looking for Sky News. Lee Kearse was confidently declaring that the Salem Witch Trials had all been the fault of teenage girls.


its not funny but lol


----------



## Tanya1982 (Oct 12, 2022)

ska invita said:


> its not funny but lol


I couldn't work out where it had come from, but in amidst this crazy list of things, it seemed to have been kicked off by a discussion around the coverage around the suicide of the schoolgirl. God knows how much of a cunt you'd have to be to use that as your launch pad into rattling off your pet hates, and airing your highly unique revisions of history.

It was absolutely fucking mental. I switched off before much more of it settled into my consciousness. 'Teenage girls are such bitches - just look at the Salem Witch Trials they started' is quite enough of that for one evening. He didn't clarify whether that was included in halcyon days before the left undermined 'family values'. Maybe that part came later.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 12, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> I couldn't work out where it had come from, but in amidst this crazy list of things, it seemed to have been kicked off by a discussion around the coverage around the suicide of the schoolgirl. God knows how much of a cunt you'd have to be to use that as your launch pad into rattling off your pet hates, and airing your highly unique revisions of history.
> 
> It was absolutely fucking mental. I switched off before much more of it settled into my consciousness. 'Teenage girls are such bitches - just look at the Salem Witch Trials they started' is quite enough of that for one evening. He didn't clarify whether that was included in halcyon days before the left undermined 'family values'. Maybe that part came later.


actual pure misogony out in the wild


----------



## Tanya1982 (Oct 12, 2022)

ska invita said:


> actual pure misogony out in the wild


Yes, exactly. It was particularly grim stuff.

It can't be that I just happen to coincidentally chance on these otherwise rare moments every few weeks, so it must be going on quite regularly and for extended periods of time. I do recall a horrifying discussion further back to the aftermath of the launch, when I did sometimes watch for longer, through morbid curiosity, and it was some idiot saying 'some rapists don't know they've raped anyone, they're good guys who thought everyone involved had a really great time, until lefty liberal London lawyers convince these empty headed girls that ambulances can be chased'. I had thought that was the worst I'd seen vis a vis good old fashioned misogyny, but last nights brief example matched it.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Oct 12, 2022)

Has this been posted yet?


----------



## Tanya1982 (Oct 12, 2022)

What are death spaniels?


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 12, 2022)

they where an r&b band from the USA but are all dead now


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 12, 2022)

OFCOM has started another investigation into GBN & Mark Steyn, there's already another going investigation into that cunt.



> Ofcom has today opened an investigation into an episode of the _Mark Steyn_ programme broadcast on GB News on 4 October 2022.
> 
> We consider that comments made during an interview with author and journalist Dr Naomi Wolf about the coronavirus vaccine rollout raise potential issues under our Broadcasting Code.
> 
> Specifically, our investigation will consider whether this programme broke our rules designed to protect viewers from harmful material.











						Ofcom investigation into GB News’ Mark Steyn programme
					

Ofcom has today opened an investigation into an episode of the Mark Steyn programme broadcast on GB News on 4 October 2022.




					www.ofcom.org.uk
				




Dr Naomi Wolf, of course is not a medical doctor, she completed her Doctor of Philosophy degree in English literature hence the title, and is basically just a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 12, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> What are death spaniels?


Floppy-eared nihilists that piss on your favourite rug


----------



## two sheds (Oct 12, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> OFCOM has started another investigation into GBN & Mark Steyn, there's already another going investigation into that cunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't say anything these days without being cancelled


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> OFCOM has started another investigation into GBN & Mark Steyn, there's already another going investigation into that cunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She got it for _Outrages_, didn’t she?   Which is renowned for its numerous errors, notably not understanding what ‘death recorded’ meant


----------



## killer b (Oct 12, 2022)

belboid said:


> She got it for _Outrages_, didn’t she?   Which is renowned for its numerous errors, notably not understanding what ‘death recorded’ meant


Reckon this Ofcom investigation is probably down to her nemesis Matthew Sweet, who has been posting a lot about this on twitter over the last few weeks.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 12, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Has this been posted yet?
> View attachment 346827


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> What are death spaniels?


that's my post of the month


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 12, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> View attachment 346904


I resent this, Dennis Dexter was a sweet man! A SWEET MAN!!!


----------



## Maggot (Oct 12, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is an amusing article on Cleese joining GBN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She used my joke!


----------



## Tanya1982 (Oct 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> that's my post of the month


Well, it's Neil 'I haven't got any idea about any of this' Oliver. He could well believe they are a thing, whatever they are.


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> View attachment 346904


I think I voted for him as deputy Labour leader in 1983


----------



## 8ball (Oct 13, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> He didn't seem to know anything about anything TBH, only that in his view and the UK was at "its intellectually lowest".



Can you look at #3,870 and deny he has a point?


----------



## T & P (Oct 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt Since you started this thread with the noble aim of taking one for the team, can you tell us what the buffoons are saying right now about Liz's statement?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 14, 2022)

T & P said:


> cupid_stunt Since you started this thread with the noble aim of taking one for the team, can you tell us what the buffoons are saying right now about Liz's statement?



I didn't start the thread, and I am not about to switch that shit on.


----------



## T & P (Oct 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I didn't start the thread, and I am not about to switch that shit on.


Oh sorry, for some reason I had it in my head you had...


----------



## moochedit (Oct 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I didn't start the thread, and I am not about to switch that shit on.


Shame. I'm curious to hear their in depth *anal*ysis.


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 17, 2022)

twitter link


----------



## elbows (Oct 17, 2022)

From QAnon to GAmmon in one sloppy thought process.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 19, 2022)

"Who's pulling the strings?" asks "Father" Calvin in clerical garb.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 19, 2022)

CH1 said:


> "Who's pulling the strings?" asks "Father" Calvin in clerical garb.




Sounds like that "capitalism" conspiracy theory that's been going about.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 19, 2022)

8ball said:


> Sounds like that "capitalism" conspiracy theory that's been going about.


It has everything - especially George Soros.
But I remember the "new" president of Zimbabwe going there and having an in depth live interview on stage (including scarf) Zimbabwe Experts Question Mnangagwa Davos Trip
The subsequent 4 years reveal zero change in Zimbabwe however - people still getting beaten up just for not being in ZanuPF - despite the death of Mugabe.
So I reckon Davos is more of a talking shop than a world conspiracy.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 22, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> But, this thread is about GB News, the TV channel.
> 
> Local newspaper headlines thread >>>>>>>>>>


Is GB news another name for Talk TV🤔
(They sound like the same thing)








						Nadine Dorries to stand in for Piers Morgan on TalkTV show
					

One of Boris Johnson’s most vocal backers to guest-host Uncensored in week of Tory leadership contest




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 22, 2022)

Talk Tv is GB News with a bigger budget
different channel paying Piers Morgan millions for fuck all viewers


which is the bigger fuck up is your to decide


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 22, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> What are death spaniels?


When you haven't checked the thread for a while and see this at the top of the last page , and think "do I want to know...?"


----------



## two sheds (Oct 22, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> When you haven't checked the thread for a while and see this at the top of the last page , and think "do I want to know...?"


You can laugh at 'death spaniels' but my cocker spaniel can apparently give a nasty nip


----------



## Tanya1982 (Oct 22, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> twitter link


'Protocols of the Elders of Brussels'? Fucking hell.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 22, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> 'Protocols of the Elders of Brussels'? Fucking hell.


Sprout means sprout, it is written in gravy


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 22, 2022)

CH1 said:


> "Who's pulling the strings?" asks "Father" Calvin in clerical garb.



This guy is an astonishingly batshit cunt


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 22, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Is GB news another name for Talk TV🤔
> (They sound like the same thing)
> 
> 
> ...



TalkTV is Murdoch's one, it's basically just TalkRadio on the telly, except for a few hours on weekday evenings when shows are actually produced for the TV, but also goes out on TalkRadio, if that makes any sense, which frankly it doesn't, hence it's doing worst than GB News.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 22, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> they where an r&b band from the USA but are all dead now


There's a rumour (probably started by Pickman's model ) that Ruddy Yurts came back from the dead just to kill them.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 22, 2022)

Wow, good to see you posting again ViolentPanda, hope you are well.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 22, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> OFCOM has started another investigation into GBN & Mark Steyn, there's already another going investigation into that cunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wolf is completely batshit motherfucking fruitloops. She used to have interesting shit to say 30 yrs ago, but now it's all just the equivalent of a Chihuahua yapping diarrhea at you.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 22, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Wow, good to see you posting again ViolentPanda, hope you are well.


Doing my best to keep on keeping on. Fucked my knee a couple of months ago from a pathetically small fall, so now I'm doing exercises 3 times a day to "condition" my cruciate ligaments back into not making my leg give way under me.  Apart from that, can't complain. My last bowel cancer exam came back clear, so I'm hoping for a repeat next month, as I really don't want a 3rd bout of chemo!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 22, 2022)

CH1 said:


> "Who's pulling the strings?" asks "Father" Calvin in clerical garb.



Seems to me that Fr. Calvin spends far too long in his dressing room, pulling his own string.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 22, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> This guy is an astonishingly batshit cunt


Who pulls the strings? 

The tiny little voice that lives in his head


----------



## Dom Traynor (Oct 23, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> Doing my best to keep on keeping on. Fucked my knee a couple of months ago from a pathetically small fall, so now I'm doing exercises 3 times a day to "condition" my cruciate ligaments back into not making my leg give way under me.  Apart from that, can't complain. My last bowel cancer exam came back clear, so I'm hoping for a repeat next month, as I really don't want a 3rd bout of chemo!


How are your WHSmith shares doing?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 23, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> How are your WHSmith shares doing?


I signed them over to someone (my Executor), so I haven't been watching.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 23, 2022)

Welcome back, VP.


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 24, 2022)

Twitter link


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 24, 2022)

A lot of GBN presenters will be going into meltdown, Wotton is likely to explode, Farage will go into extreme ranting, Steyn will be pulling all sorts of weird faces, whilst Grimes will have a fast & furious crafty wank.


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 24, 2022)

Wootton has already worked out who is to blame. The biased media 🤣






Twitter link


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 24, 2022)

At moments like this I think we can all benefit from remembering that time when Dan welled up on live TV when his beloved phonehackmatron was shuttered


----------



## Tanya1982 (Oct 24, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> Twitter link


That's fucking mental. A couple of weeks ago, he was trying to get Sturgeon done for 'inciting violence' for saying she hated the Tories - apparently it was 'dehumanizing' to the poor dears. But he'll come up with an image like that. This outfit doesn't even rise to the level of the sewer - they're crawling around under the water table, slowly poisoning everything above it.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Oct 24, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> At moments like this I think we can all benefit from remembering that time when Dan welled up on live TV when his beloved phonehackmatron was shuttered
> 
> View attachment 348662


Fucking snowflake.

This ghoul of a man annoys me so much. The sadistic pleasure he takes in his cruelty and vulgarity is flesh crawling stuff. It's thankfully rare to see naked psychopathy without even a lip service attempt to mask it. He's a very disturbing individual to see in action.


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 24, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> At moments like this I think we can all benefit from remembering that time when Dan welled up on live TV when his beloved phonehackmatron was shuttered
> 
> View attachment 348662


And yet was in sufficient control of his emotions to pose outside the old News International entrance with the big sign rather than their current offices (at that time) in Thomas More Square.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 24, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> A lot of GBN presenters will be going into meltdown, Wotton is likely to explode, Farage will go into extreme ranting, Steyn will be pulling all sorts of weird faces, whilst Grimes will have a fast & furious crafty wank.


Grimes is ALWAYS having a fast & furious crafty wank.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 31, 2022)

I visited my aunt for a couple of days last week, and was disturbed to find that her husband watches GB News constantly. As in, me and my kids stayed there for two nights and it was the only channel he had on. My aunt just listens to Radio 2 tbf, so I'm less worried about her, but it utterly creeped me out to find someone actually watching this drivel. 

Also caught him googling books about the Great Reset on the first night I was there  which says it all, really.

This is in Grimsby, so very much outside of my London-centric woke liberal elite bubble. Apparently my uncle has also gone down some sort of right-wing rabbit hole on FB (so my dad tells me, I'm not on it anymore). 

Anyway, having unwillingly seen it I can now confirm that GB News is shit.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 31, 2022)

With Calvin Priest and Neil Oliver on there, I wonder how long it will be before GBN becomes the UK equivalent of InfoWars.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 31, 2022)

8ball said:


> With Calvin Priest and Neil Oliver on there, I wonder how long it will be before GBN becomes the UK equivalent of InfoWars.


I'm going to tell my GP I cannot take the Covid booster whilst Calvin Priest is on air and GBN news is approved by HMG.
But I do need to make my will - any suggestions other than Manchester \university, who are unnervingly keen.


----------



## steveseagull (Oct 31, 2022)

My friend's father has gone down the GB News rabbit hole. He does not do anything any more apart from smoking weed and watching  GB News all day and ranting about daft conspiracy theories. He can't even be arsed to see his little grand daughter any more. 

Grim and depressing.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 31, 2022)

8ball said:


> With Calvin Priest and Neil Oliver on there, I wonder how long it will be before GBN becomes the UK equivalent of InfoWars.


Didn't that infowars bloke lose a libel case recently about one of his school shooting conspiracies? Vaguely remember reading it somewhere.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 31, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Didn't that infowars bloke lose a libel case recently about one of his school shooting conspiracies? Vaguely remember reading it somewhere.


I doff my cap to your refusal to do your own research on this 🫡


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 31, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> Grimes is ALWAYS having a fast & furious crafty wank.


Aye, usually fast and furious because it is someone else's cockk he is groping..


----------



## 8ball (Oct 31, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Didn't that infowars bloke lose a libel case recently about one of his school shooting conspiracies? Vaguely remember reading it somewhere.



I wasn’t anticipating them going to Sandy Hook denial depths tbf.


----------



## jakejb79 (Oct 31, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Didn't that infowars bloke lose a libel case recently about one of his school shooting conspiracies? Vaguely remember reading it somewhere.



Indeed he did


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 1, 2022)

🤢🤮🤮🤮🤢
Fedayn The sheer thought of Grimes "getting busy" just makes me boak!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 6, 2022)

Calvin Robinson out cunting himself.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 6, 2022)

this from a member of the free church of England the guys is a fucking plank


----------



## NoXion (Nov 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Calvin Robinson out cunting himself.




Funny how so many Christians have wildly different ideas about the acceptability of eating pork/shellfish versus being gay, even they're both condemned in the same chapter of their big important book.

"We must not alter doctrine" my arse, the reason there are so many different flavours of Christianity is because not even Christians can all agree on what the doctrine is. They're _all_ "cafeteria" Christians who pick and choose according to convenience which bits are explicit commands to be followed at all times, which bits are poetic or allegory or whatever excuse not to treat it as literal, and so on.


----------



## SysOut (Nov 6, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Funny how so many Christians have wildly different ideas about the acceptability of eating pork/shellfish versus being gay, even they're both condemned in the same chapter of their big important book.
> 
> "We must not alter doctrine" my arse, the reason there are so many different flavours of Christianity is because not even Christians can all agree on what the doctrine is. They're _all_ "cafeteria" Christians who pick and choose according to convenience which bits are explicit commands to be followed at all times, which bits are poetic or allegory or whatever excuse not to treat it as literal, and so on.


Well Paul said that christians are free of all* old testament laws when he and the council in jerusalem rejected circumcision for marketing reasons.

E2a
* except "blood laws" which I assume means not eating blood.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 6, 2022)

Not a jot or a tittle


----------



## NoXion (Nov 6, 2022)

SysOut said:


> Well Paul said that christians are free of all old testament laws when he and the council in jerusalem rejected circumcision for marketing reasons.





two sheds said:


> Not a jot or a tittle



Precisely. The book is such a confused mess of various authors, passed down and edited across the ages, that attempting to glean a consistent credo from it is absolutely a fool's errand. But when you've been subject to indoctrination from childhood that Christianity is inspired by God rather than just a bunch of fables and commandments written by fallible men, I guess you have no choice but to try and salvage something out of that you can call "faith".


----------



## SysOut (Nov 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Not a jot or a tittle


Acts of the apostles and all that.
Only applied to non-jew christians.
Jewish christians were still bound by OT laws, which meant they then became victims of the Inquisition. in Spain.


----------



## Karl Masks (Nov 6, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Funny how so many Christians have wildly different ideas about the acceptability of eating pork/shellfish versus being gay, even they're both condemned in the same chapter of their big important book.
> 
> "We must not alter doctrine" my arse, the reason there are so many different flavours of Christianity is because not even Christians can all agree on what the doctrine is. They're _all_ "cafeteria" Christians who pick and choose according to convenience which bits are explicit commands to be followed at all times, which bits are poetic or allegory or whatever excuse not to treat it as literal, and so on.


Is Calvin really sure he wants to go down that route? It seems ill advised to me


----------



## two sheds (Nov 6, 2022)

"making sinners more comfortable with their sins" would presumably include the way that churches protect pedophiles in the church hierarchies. They should sort out the beams in their own eyes.  Bigoted cunts.


----------



## Karl Masks (Nov 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> "making sinners more comfortable with their sins" would presumably include the way that churches protect pedophiles in the church hierarchies. They should sort out the beams in their own eyes.  Bigoted cunts.


Or putting babies to the sword, if god commands it. In fact Calvin has no morality because he will accept everything as good only and unless skydaddy says so. Thus if God decreed rape acceptable Calvin would welcome it as a good Christian.


----------



## agricola (Nov 6, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Or putting babies to the sword, if god commands it. In fact Calvin has no morality because he will accept everything as good only and unless skydaddy says so. Thus if God decreed rape acceptable Calvin would welcome it as a good Christian.



TBF there isn't that much evidence that "Father" Calvin (and his ilk who infest the US religious right) holds his beliefs sincerely, as opposed to them being part of his grift.  

After all, peddling what he does on GB News is pretty much the opposite of Christ's example; perhaps his excuse is the only bit he actually read is Matthew 10:35?


----------



## Humberto (Nov 6, 2022)

It is obvious quite a few things aren't literal though tbf. 'Pluck out your right eye if it offends you' for example.


----------



## SysOut (Nov 6, 2022)

The resistance in Palestine against the Romans was considerable - mass suicide was something the romans hadn't encountered, though what went on with the Druids isn't clear.
The theory that christianity .was a political invention to moderate judaism so that it tolerated worship of the roman emperor has as little proof as there is that  Jesus actually existed. But it is quite reasonable, especially given the later history of the new religion as a state religion - and it still continues to serve the interests of politics.
No wonder that Mohammed created his own version, which likewise has served the ruling elite so well.

_runs for cover_


----------



## CH1 (Nov 6, 2022)

agricola said:


> TBF there isn't that much evidence that "Father" Calvin (and his ilk who infest the US religious right) holds his beliefs sincerely, as opposed to them being part of his grift.
> 
> After all, peddling what he does on GB News is pretty much the opposite of Christ's example; perhaps his excuse is the only bit he actually read is Matthew 10:35?


You've got him bang to rights there - though my favourite is Luke 17:34

"I tell you, in that night there shall be two _men_ in one bed; the one shall be taken, and the other shall be left."

This was popular amongst gay Caribbean pentecostalists I fraternised with in Brixton in the 1980s. (as an admission of what went on I should say - the idea of prohibiting gay sex was ridiculous to them)


----------



## agricola (Nov 6, 2022)

SysOut said:


> The resistance in Palestine against the Romans was considerable - *mass suicide was something the romans hadn't encountered*, though what went on with the Druids isn't clear.
> The theory that christianity .was a political invention to moderate judaism so that it tolerated worship of the roman emperor has as little proof as there is that  Jesus actually existed. But it is quite reasonable, especially given the later history of the new religion as a state religion - and it still continues to serve the interests of politics.
> No wonder that Mohammed created his own version, which likewise has served the ruling elite so well.
> 
> _runs for cover_



Not sure about this bit - there are quite a few examples of mass suicide before Masada (at the fall of Carthage or Numantia where the Romans were the cause of it, or Victomela where the occupants killed themselves when Hannibal was about to take the city).   These are just some of the ones that came down to us, one imagines there may have been more.  

Killing yourself or your family to avoid or to deal with dishonour is also something the Romans praised repeatedly, right from Lucretia down to Cato.


----------



## SysOut (Nov 6, 2022)

agricola said:


> Not sure about this bit - there are quite a few examples of mass suicide before Masada (at the fall of Carthage or Numantia where the Romans were the cause of it, or Victomela where the occupants killed themselves when Hannibal was about to take the city).   These are just some of the ones that came down to us, one imagines there may have been more.
> 
> Killing yourself or your family to avoid or to deal with dishonour is also something the Romans praised repeatedly, right from Lucretia down to Cato.


Thanks for that. I'd been reading about the Essenes and their possible role in the resistance against Rome.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2022)

Finally OFCOM has upheld a complaint, although it's a minor one, but it demonstrates the danger of simulcasting a TV channel on radio, where people can't see the list displayed of parties and candidates standing in the by-election.



> Ofcom received a complaint that a discussion about the Erdington by-election broadcast on GB News Radio on 2 March 2022 was focused on one particular party and did not provide notification of all parties and candidates standing in the by-election, as required by Ofcom’s Broadcasting Code (“the Code”).
> 
> After the report, a presenter said: “…there are by-election laws here. It’s important. We need to show all of those candidates who are standing in this election, and I wonder if we can show that on our screens now. *So, for those of you listening on the radio, the candidates include Robert Alden for the Conservative Party - oh no, it’s gone!* - check out this on social media if you’re listening on the radio. There are lots of candidates. Actually, some really interesting candidates, lots of smaller parties standing as well. Of course, The Monster Raving Loony Party, Trade Unionist and Socialist Coalition, the Christian Peoples Alliance. All sorts”.







			https://www.ofcom.org.uk/__data/assets/pdf_file/0024/247164/To-The-Point,-GB-News-Radio,-2-March-2022.pdf


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Finally OFCOM has upheld a complaint, although it's a minor one, but it demonstrates the danger of simulcasting a TV channel on radio, where people can't see the list displayed of parties and candidates standing in the by-election.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stroppy bastards aren't they? They wanted OFCOM to record this breach as resolved simply because they tried to talk their way out of it.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 8, 2022)

Emergency, emergency! Tom Hartwood is on the Daily Politics (BBC2) representing GB News.
Presumably we are edging towards a situation where the BBC exists to relay controversial presents doing GB News?
Or is this a job interview?
Tom Harwood is joining Newsnight! They've tried every other way to kill off Newsnight.
A UKIP fox in the chicken coop must be the next logical step.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 8, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Emergency, emergency! Tom Hartwood is on the Daily Politics (BBC2) representing GB News.
> Presumably we are edging towards a situation where the BBC exists to relay controversial presents doing GB News?
> Or is this a job interview?
> Tom Harwood is joining Newsnight! They've tried every other way to kill off Newsnight.
> A UKIP fox in the chicken coop must be the next logical step.


Just noted Harwood (age 26) was born in Cambridge, went to the local "independent" Perse School and then Durham University, where he became chair of the student union by campaigning to build a fully functional Death Star. (Wiki) 
So brilliant so young!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 13, 2022)

Even _The Beano_ is trolling them 😂


----------



## ddraig (Nov 13, 2022)

"Young, Black and Right Wing" on Ch4 tonight had a bit about GB News on it


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 15, 2022)

Calvin Robinson & KGB News hits a new low.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 15, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Calvin Robinson & KGB News hits a new low.



As far as I can see the main difference between GB  News and RT is that GB News don't have George Galloway.
Someone did an FOI on this and OFCOM would not disclose https://www.ofcom.org.uk/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/235145/Funding-GB-News.pdf


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 15, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Calvin Robinson & KGB News hits a new low.



MSM


----------



## CH1 (Nov 15, 2022)

CH1 said:


> As far as I can see the main difference between GB  News and RT is that GB News don't have George Galloway.
> Someone did an FOI on this and OFCOM would not disclose https://www.ofcom.org.uk/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/235145/Funding-GB-News.pdf


Fuck me - their leading light is behind ARK academies - indoctrinating our kids!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 20, 2022)

This is fucking funny, the look on his face before going to the break. 





Now watch from 32 seconds in this clip.


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 20, 2022)

Is that Angela Rippon?


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 20, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Is that Angela Rippon?



It is.


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 20, 2022)

Blimey. Bit of a comedown from Morecambe and Wise.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 20, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Fuck me - their leading light is behind ARK academies - indoctrinating our kids!



Hey!  Teacher!
Leave them kids alone!


----------



## tim (Nov 20, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Is that Angela Rippon?


Yes, she can be seen here in happier days.


Her predictions about the future came true and as a consequence she's become Marin Daubney's side kick.


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is fucking funny, the look on his face before going to the break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea thanks, now Ive actually watched about 20 seconds of that shit..FFS


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 20, 2022)

Fucking hell, do you think that really is Rippon?, that bloke with her .........he's computer generated surely


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 25, 2022)

Mick Lynch being amusing.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Mick Lynch being amusing.



I imagine they got a couple of hours' snowflaky bluster out of that


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 3, 2022)

Just Southall, fucking shit up on GB News.


----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 3, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> Just Southall, fucking shit up on GB News.



"the lower end of the income range" - absolute Partridge.

Everytime I see that farage smile, watch his face collapse into a neauseating rictus, i want to burn it off with fire made of wasps and nightmares


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 3, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> Just Southall, fucking shit up on GB News.



Just a shame he's barking up completely the wrong tree with the labour party


----------



## Ming (Dec 3, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> "the lower end of the income range" - absolute Partridge.
> 
> Everytime I see that farage smile, watch his face collapse into a neauseating rictus, i want to burn it off with fire made of wasps and nightmares


Yeah. You can watch him repeating the same nauseating talking points. ’Do you think we should tax the rich more (smirk meaning ‘I’m playing the game oik hahaha!’)?

I’ve posted this before but if you haven’t seen it it’s definitely worth a look if you want to see the ruthless depravity and cynicism of Farage and his Brexiteers.


----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 3, 2022)

When Brexit finally collapses GB and Talk TV are going to really struggle


----------



## Ming (Dec 4, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> When Brexit finally collapses GB and Talk TV are going to really struggle


Transient media entities.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 4, 2022)

My friends on GB news this morning, singing and driving a cab and being interviewed by Michael portillo. About 11.30. If anyone sees could they tape it.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 4, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> My friends on GB news this morning, singing and driving a cab and being interviewed by Michael portillo. About 11.30. If anyone sees could they tape it.


He (Portillo) looks so miserable this morning. A bit of a wreck even. Clearly the outdoor life on the trains suits him better. He must be desperate to do this GB News job.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 4, 2022)

CH1 said:


> He (Portillo) looks so miserable this morning. A bit of a wreck even. Clearly the outdoor life on the trains suits him better. He must be desperate to do this GB News job.


did you see my friends bit?


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 4, 2022)

ohh he did very well, it's 7 minutes of him talking about himself!


here is the link to his music if you want more: Ian Beetlestone & the Drowning Rats


----------



## CH1 (Dec 4, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> did you see my friends bit?


Thank you for posting. As it happens GB News has suddenly discovered its audience is elderly and deaf - so they now have subtitles (unlike TalkTV)
I must confess I was actually watching your friend but listening to the incredibly camp Edward Edinful on Desert Island Discs. 
Still now you have posted it I can listen to your friend making Mr Portillo smile (thank God).


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 4, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> ohh he did very well, it's 7 minutes of him talking about himself!
> 
> 
> here is the link to his music if you want more: Ian Beetlestone & the Drowning Rats




He looks like he undergoing extraordinary rendition to Guantanamo in a London cab. Taxi to the Dark Side.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 5, 2022)

Could this be a new segment for just about all the loons on GBN?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 6, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I don't know who Lisa McKenzie is or why she appeared on GB News, but the fact that she wrote for a lolbertarian contrarian rag like Spiked isn't a good sign.


She's a voice of dissent on GB News and gets alot of flak from right wing viewers in the YouTube channel comments. She's written for Spiked and elsewhere to reach the working class people who will be reading. She's certainly not confined to an echo chamber that's for sure.


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2022)

The working class readership of Spiked is slightly smaller than the number of anarchist MPs.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 15, 2022)

I haven't bothered to check their viewing figures for months, TBH I had somewhat forgotten about GB News, anyway here's the BARB figures for Nov., basically GBN has flat-lined, and is well short of their intention to beat Sky News, in fact they are only reaching just over 50% of viewers compared to Sky Sports News.

It's not just the piss poor audience reach of 3.99% against Sky News on 13.58%, but the average minutes spent daily watching is just 0.39 compared to 1.18, although I guess they will be pleased that they are beating TalkTV, which is even more of a failure.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2022)

I don't really understand these average daily minutes figures - presumably there are some who watch for a couple of hours which must take the average up so to get an average of 10 or even 30 seconds a lot of others must be just tuning in by mistake and flicking past?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 15, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I don't really understand these average daily minutes figures - presumably there are some who watch for a couple of hours which must take the average up so to get an average of 10 or even 30 seconds a lot of others must be just tuning in by mistake and flicking past?



Probably more a case of people channel hopping and landing on it once during the month for a couple of minutes before it dawns on them there's a bloody good reason why they don't normally watch it, basically, what's this shit? Then moving on again.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 21, 2022)

Channel hopping during the 3 hour Marriage of Figaro megathon at 6 am on Sty Arrs I spotted this piece of schlock ersatz documentary on "Blaze" 64 - prop. The History Channel:
Attack of the Ice Gnomes​Sightings of small human-like figures have coincided with missing persons reports within the Alaska Triangle. Could there be a tribe of vicious, carnivorous gnomes roaming the state's untamed interior? The team follows a trail that could lead them directly into an ice cave, the den of these deadly creatures.

Mark Steyn, where are you?

Oh! this is on his website: 
Thank you for all your good wishes to Mark at this difficult time. He continues to convalesce from his brace of heart attacks, but a crackerjack guest-host will be in the chair, and, once Big Ben strikes eight, you can shoot him your comments on the show at gbviews@gbnews.uk or via Twitter, and he'll respond live on air. The _Steyn Show_ had a very strong week last week, so we certainly hope you'll want to dial us up again tonight.


----------



## elbows (Dec 21, 2022)

Yes he says he had the first one when presenting his show but didnt recognise it as a heart attack. He had the second one in France and is stuck there receiving treatment.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 6, 2023)

Fucking nasty loons


----------



## cupid_stunt (Saturday at 7:57 AM)

brogdale said:


> Fucking nasty loons




Here's the  full article.









						Private Eye | Television: Focus on GB News
					

GB NEWS, which last month surpassed Sky News for viewers in evening primetime, has become a rich breeding ground for conspiracy theories.



					www.private-eye.co.uk
				






> On-air misinformation from GB News is also having real world influence. A recent spate of reports falsely representing that a traffic-calming measure in Oxfordshire was a "climate lockdown" went viral and resulted in abuse being directed at council staff.
> 
> This all leaves a headache for Ofcom. It does regulate a little: there are two active investigations against the channel, both against Steyn. Last spring he wrongly said that having additional Covid vaccines was killing people and slammed a "media silence" on the issue. And in October Steyn's guest, the seldom accurate Naomi Wolf, claimed women were being harmed by Covid vaccines. *But the watchdog can't catch everything: it is complaints-based, and as most viewers in the GB News echo chamber are unlikely to take issue with the content, much of its output goes unmonitored.*



OFCOM needs to start a proper investigation into the whole output of GBN, with proper monitoring, rather than wait for complaints to be made.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sunday at 3:24 PM)

I read this in Private Eye as well.  The problem being that GB News viewers aren't minded to complain like BBC viewers so Ofcom doesn't investigate. 
Flicking through the channels the other day I saw some terrible conversation between Farage and some unimportant Conservative transport spokesperson. It amounted to climate change denial with no balance in the conversation.  Do we all have to collectively complain or this won't be taken seriously ?


----------



## CH1 (Sunday at 11:00 PM)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I read this in Private Eye as well.  The problem being that GB News viewers aren't minded to complain like BBC viewers so Ofcom doesn't investigate.
> Flicking through the channels the other day I saw some terrible conversation between Farage and some unimportant Conservative transport spokesperson. It amounted to climate change denial with no balance in the conversation.  Do we all have to collectively complain or this won't be taken seriously ?


I think the general idea is srarions such as GB News and Talk TV don't have to be balanced. Wasn't this a harebrained idea of the Nadine Dorries defund the BBC mob?
Now they've opened the box the genie won't go back in. Rupert Murdoch and the Brexit loving Putin lapdogs from GB News will see to that.

I watched Prince Harry tonight and fully agree with what he said about the British tabloid press. Now the cancer has spread to the airwaves.


----------



## 8ball (Tuesday at 11:17 AM)

brogdale said:


> Fucking nasty loons




This covid vaccine is doing a jolly poor job of killing everyone so far.  Are they going to activate it over 5G at some point?


----------



## CH1 (Yesterday at 10:53 PM)

Not GBN,  but......

Wasn't he banned? Has Elon Musk brought him back?


----------



## NoXion (Today at 9:44 AM)

CH1 said:


> Wasn't he banned? Has Elon Musk brought him back?



If Icke was banned, then Musk would have doubtless unbanned him. They're both fucking scum.


----------

